# Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows



## alanfox2000 (May 18, 2018)

Old thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-ultimate-realtek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/

*Introduction:*
*To make audio enhancers working, such as SRS Premium Sound. Dolby Home Theater v4.*

*Follow the APO Driver installation instructions:* tinyurl.com/ycemaxx9

*Get the audio enhancers:* tinyurl.com/y8ldgols

*It can also make Viper4Windows working on Windows 10*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwb-19EqnIE

*Audio Enhancers Preview Videos Playlist:*
*Music for Testing Audio Enhancers:  Speak Softly, Love (from 'The Godfather')*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NG8jb1anUE&list=PLwfApVTLUopPKbfeZWzSwtZVfZnbYaQYy

*Problem Fixing:*
*If you have different problem on audio enhancers or APO Driver, apply the following fix first:*
*Run cmd as administrator, type:*


```
FOR %1 IN (*.DLL) DO REGSVR32 /S %1
```

*If you are running on Windows x64, type the above code first then the below code:*


```
cd /d c:\windows\syswow64
FOR %1 IN (*.DLL) DO REGSVR32 /S %1
```


----------



## popm (May 18, 2018)

what is The benefit of installation Virtual Audio Cable  if I can use any end point !! and how to activate lenovo dolby preset I have just default dolby activated with bizarre effect !!


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 18, 2018)

popm said:


> what is The benefit of installation Virtual Audio Cable  if I can use any end point !! and how to activate lenovo dolby preset I have just default dolby activated with bizarre effect !!


Download Dolby UWP Preset, follow readme.txt you will see some folder name lenovo which is lenovo  preset.
If you are on 5.1 or 7.1 setup, DTS Audio and Viper4Windows will not work. Virtual Audio Cable make them working on both setup.


----------



## gwx1987 (May 18, 2018)

I read and did the instructions just like the guide. Nothing has changed at my place, what am I doing wrong? I do not understand this guide. How to do it?  Could you give it step by step? Hardware ALC255


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 18, 2018)

gwx1987 said:


> I read and did the instructions just like the guide. Nothing has changed at my place, what am I doing wrong? I do not understand this guide. How to do it?  Could you give it step by step? Hardware ALC255View attachment 101205



Tutorial Video


----------



## Celoy (May 19, 2018)

My problem is that I don't have Realtek drivers installed properly. My device manager still shows high definition device(Microsoft drive). I already tried to install Realtek with device manager but it shows a error (this device cannot be used(code 10)) if anyone could help me, I appreciate. (and I downloaded in the same site that you linked in a file) https://images.drivereasy.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/img_5812c1dcbba93.png it apears just like in that image, but with realtek high definition drivers.


----------



## BobaBrett (May 19, 2018)

Hello I use Astro a50 wireless via optical cable on my Asus Maximus Code IX. I have tried many different audio mods but I mainly want Dolby Digital Live. So many option to choose from what would be the best package or thing to use with the apo driver? For now Im going back to older modded drivers that seemed to work. But im looking for Dolby Digital Live via Optical and possible eq app like the Nahimic3 or Creative shoot id be happy with Realtek eq as long as DDL is working with windows spring creators update 1803.

Thank you. =)
*EDIT*: Not sure if I got it working But I uninstalled the apo driver + all software because I didn't not see DDL 5.1 as an option for optical out. So I used my old driver folder and dropped a .dll in it from a older mod that enables Digital Out DDL 5.1. I will test it later on Im super tired... Happy to see it labled I hear sound but when i hit test on one of them I heard 2 bells but the other test played 5 bells.. so Im not sure if i messed it up or if its working lol.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (May 19, 2018)

@alanfox2000  how do I make Nahimic recognize my Realtek chip? Also, I don't see any configuration for Nahimic provided with APO driver.

Okay, I just realized that I have an outdated APO.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 19, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> @alanfox2000  how do I make Nahimic recognize my Realtek chip? Also, I don't see any configuration for Nahimic provided with APO driver.


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (May 19, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Download Dolby UWP Preset, follow readme.txt you will see some folder name lenovo which is lenovo  preset.
> If you are on 5.1 or 7.1 setup, DTS Audio and Viper4Windows will not work. Virtual Audio Cable make them working on both setup.




when i clicked this  Keygen-GenKGA3 for x 720  link always getting error *Dangerous File Blocked*
can u reupload this file  pls!!!???


----------



## BobaBrett (May 19, 2018)

Damn Must not be working Youtube not working but all other sounds are?? Odd.. Oh well looks like I will be getting a sound card soon. APO Driver doesn't work for me.. Asus failed me.. _my audio world is doomed_! =P


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 19, 2018)

BobaBrett said:


> Hello I use Astro a50 wireless via optical cable on my Asus Maximus Code IX. I have tried many different audio mods but I mainly want Dolby Digital Live. So many option to choose from what would be the best package or thing to use with the apo driver? For now Im going back to older modded drivers that seemed to work. But im looking for Dolby Digital Live via Optical and possible eq app like the Nahimic3 or Creative shoot id be happy with Realtek eq as long as DDL is working with windows spring creators update 1803.
> 
> Thank you. =)
> *EDIT*: Not sure if I got it working But I uninstalled the apo driver + all software because I didn't not see DDL 5.1 as an option for optical out. So I used my old driver folder and dropped a .dll in it from a older mod that enables Digital Out DDL 5.1. I will test it later on Im super tired... Happy to see it labled I hear sound but when i hit test on one of them I heard 2 bells but the other test played 5 bells.. so Im not sure if i messed it up or if its working lol.
> ...



Follow the guide here(use the official driver): https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-3841135
Then install APO driver
And you need a config with Realtek Audio Effects and make sure Endpoint FX APO is {A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}


----------



## BobaBrett (May 19, 2018)

Thank you! I will Download Official drivers from realtek or from asus site? The end point is for the optical out I assume? I will play around with driver APO tomorrow on clean install of windows. Thank you for the help.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 19, 2018)

BobaBrett said:


> Thank you! I will Download Official drivers from realtek or from asus site? The end point is for the optical out I assume? I will play around with driver APO tomorrow on clean install of windows. Thank you for the help.


realtek 8432 generic HDA Driver from the guide.  End point: Digital Output.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (May 19, 2018)

@alanfox2000 can I help you write a more in-depth tutorial for using APO driver? I am loving what you've done with this!


----------



## BobaBrett (May 19, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> @alanfox2000 can I help you write a more in-depth tutorial for using APO driver? I am loving what you've done with this!



Would be nice not to use Google translate for some of this to English and a bit more user friendly so people like me don't ask the same questions over and over


----------



## gwx1987 (May 19, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Tutorial Video


I tried this guide the way you did. It looks like it does not support my CHIP ALC255 hardware. Nahimic 3 effect does not work. The applications work correctly but no effect


----------



## BobaBrett (May 19, 2018)

@alanfox2000

Thank you this seemed to work for me so far =D no screen shot needed its the same as i showed as last time but newer driver. I do hear popping in the audio but I dont mind. What would be a good eq app to use with this set up using the optical audio out. I stream to twitch so nothing to extreme but THANK YOU SO MUCH! Youtube is working as it should be and games are working.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (May 20, 2018)

@alanfox2000 after upgrading to 1.0.5 build of APO Driver, I can't seem to get Creative Sound Blaster X720 to work again, even though I have done every step correctly. It fails to detect the device. The few times it detects the device, it has no impact on sound whatsoever. What could be the problem?

Update: Installed the HDA_8432 drivers, and all is in order.


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (May 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Delete ‪C:\Windows\System32\DTSAPOUI64.dll, install again
> If error still popup, just click ignore and run cmd as admin -> type regsvr32 DTSAPOUI64.dll
> 
> 
> ...




hi alan, i tried to install  APO driver on realtek HDA 8432 from station drivers on windows 10 pro rs4 1803 i got this error 





alreadty tried both fixes but nothing worked for me so pls help!!!


----------



## keyzjn (May 22, 2018)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> hi alan, i tried to install  APO driver on realtek HDA 8432 from station drivers on windows 10 pro rs4 1803 i got this error
> 
> View attachment 101455
> 
> alreadty tried both fixes but nothing worked for me so pls help!!!


you need to install Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 2010 2012 2013 2017 (both 32bit and 64bit)


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 22, 2018)

Idk how to change from Sound Blaster X720 to Sound Blaster Cinema 5 on Sound Blaster Connect UWP App
ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=CreativeTechnologyLtd.SoundBlasterConnect_13fcda18mhdz2
It still need GenKGA3 to gen .kga files unlock SBX720 on SBC UWP App
May be it need new kga license file to unlock Cinema 5 on UWP App
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have test the old GenKGA
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/fiw361isiifiy/Keygen
None of them unlock Cinema 5
Need creater who make GenKGA to create a new GenKGA for Cinema 5


----------



## hanschke (May 22, 2018)

Microsoft Anti Virus told me about a virus and cannot start anything


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 22, 2018)

hanschke said:


> Microsoft Anti Virus told me about a virus and cannot start anything


https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/5918-turn-off-windows-defender-windows-10-a.html


----------



## Jayce (May 22, 2018)

Hey @alanfox2000 do you know where is maxxaudio pro's config files, I updated fxconfigurator2 and still don't see it.,,


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 22, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Hey @alanfox2000 do you know where is maxxaudio pro's config files, I updated fxconfigurator2 and still don't see it.,,


Are you using APO driver 1.0.6 and download maxxaudio uwp app?
It had mention what ini config should use.
However, only few feature on maxxaudo pro work on non dell pc.
I have tested the EQ and the NX headphone don't work


----------



## Jayce (May 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Are you using APO driver 1.0.6 and download maxxaudio uwp app?
> It had mention what ini config should use.
> However, only few feature on maxxaudo pro work on non dell pc.
> I have tested the EQ and the NX headphone don't work


Yeah I am, and it did but I couldn't find the one it was talking about. I also have dell PC


----------



## amaan07 (May 22, 2018)

How to have Dolby Atmos UWP and Nahimic sound together? Please help


----------



## Mastereluno (May 22, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes amantes de buen sonido muy buen trabajo con el apoyo sigo así te dejo un video del buen trabajo que estás haciendo 










Muy buen sonido


----------



## Romulus2K4 (May 22, 2018)

@alanfox2000 Nahimic 3 has a small issue.

The Nahimic Service keeps using the hard drive constantly in the background, and the mouse pointer often has the loading circle. It works, but I believe it to be a definite issue. Can you look into this?


----------



## Mastereluno (May 22, 2018)

[QUOTE = "Romulus2K4, publicación: 3845112, miembro: 157206"] [USER = 176794] @ alanfox2000 [/ USER] Nahimic 3 tiene un pequeño problema.

El Servicio Nahimic sigue usando el disco duro constantemente en segundo plano, y el puntero del mouse a menudo tiene el círculo de carga. Funciona, pero creo que es un problema definitivo. ¿Puedes ver esto? [/ QUOTE]


Intenta hacer una instalación limpia si resuelve el problema


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 23, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Yeah I am, and it did but I couldn't find the one it was talking about. I also have dell PC


----------



## Jayce (May 23, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 101526


Oh okay,  I didn't know the APO driver installed it's own folder.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 23, 2018)

*Many features don't work under non Dell PC and non Wave NX headphones on MaxxAudio Pro App
I am wounder if the app have loaded ‪C:\Windows\System32\MaxxAudio_Data.cab or not*


----------



## Jayce (May 23, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Many features don't work under non Dell PC and non Wave NX headphones on MaxxAudio Pro App
> I am wounder if the app have loaded ‪C:\Windows\System32\MaxxAudio_Data.cab or not*
> View attachment 101528
> 
> View attachment 101530


What features work with dell PC? I have dell Inspiron that I have been using.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 23, 2018)

Jayce said:


> What features work with dell PC? I have dell Inspiron that I have been using.


Idk, I don't have Dell PC. But it will work if you have the follow hardware id.


Spoiler: Hardware ID



%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028087B
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028087A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028083C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028083B
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_1028081D
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028083F
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028083E
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807E4
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807A7
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807A0
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807E3
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280767
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280769
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280768
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280896
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280885
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807A8
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807A9
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280880
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280881
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028077C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807D3
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_102807E6
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280769
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280854
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280855
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280798
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807FA
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807FB
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807EC
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807EB
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807EA
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028076A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807F3
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807E9
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085D
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085E
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085F
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028076B
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028076C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085B
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028076A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807AD
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028076C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028076B
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289&SUBSYS_10280831
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289&SUBSYS_10280832
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280787
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_1028080D
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280878
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280853
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280852
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280879
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280883
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028074D
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280884
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_1028086A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028081A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028083A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_1028086B
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028073A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280886
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_1028086C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028080D
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028087F
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280756
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028086F
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028075B
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280754
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807DE
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280866
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280867
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280868
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280869
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280820
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807F2
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807F0
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807F1
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280753
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280752
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280751
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280750
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289&SUBSYS_1028088A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807D2
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807D1
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807D0
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280893
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028084C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280812
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028084F
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280813
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280898
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280834
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280897
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028074F
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_1028079E
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_10280857
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_10280856
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280739
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280738
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_1028075e
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028081B
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280839
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_102807E8
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280843
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280763
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280762
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807CC
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280760
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807CE
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807CD
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280764
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807E1
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807E2
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807B0
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807B1
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1028087D
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1028087C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280844
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280829
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280828
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280841
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028087E
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807AB
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289&SUBSYS_10280889
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807AA
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280808
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280809
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280725
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280815
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028081C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280814
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280804
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280741
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280740
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280743
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280742
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280744
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_10280859
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280826
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807BF
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807BE
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280824
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280819
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280820
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280823
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807B8
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028082E
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807B4
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807B7
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807D9
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807B3
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807B2
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280818
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280819
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280827
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280894
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280882
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280816
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280817
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280865
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280864
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280825
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280861
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280860
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280863
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807A6
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807A5
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_102807EE
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028082A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280870
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_1028075f
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1028075D
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1028075C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807C7
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_1028074C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280796
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280830
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280813
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280812
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280811
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280810
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807D6
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028079F
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280818
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280872
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280873
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280871
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_10280862
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280789
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280788
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028078D
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028078E
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280782
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280781
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_1028079D
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_1028079C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280786
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280785
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028081F
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028081E
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280802
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280803
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028078B
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807D7
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028082C
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_1028084D
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_1028084E
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_1028084A
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_1028084B
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_10280851
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280895
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_102807D4
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_102807D5
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_10280850
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807A3
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807A2
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807A1
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280794
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280795
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280792



I make MaxxAudioPro UWP App ini config file for MaxxAudioPro Desktop App or UWP App

For Wave NX App :
From web page: https://www.waves.com/nx/mac-windows-app
Wave NX Online Demo: https://www.waves.com/nx/player
Support: https://www.waves.com/nx/support

Windows Setup (30 Day-Trial):
http://cf-installers.waves.com/NX/PC/WavesNx_Installer_1.0.16.0.exe
https://www.waves.com/dlrdr?id=waves-nx-win
Mac Setup (30 Day-Trial):
https://www.waves.com/dlrdr?id=waves-nx-mac

Different between Sound Blaster Connect UWP App and Desktop App:


----------



## keyzjn (May 23, 2018)

I updated to 8447 HDA Driver how to unlock Dolby Digital Live and DTS interactive ?


----------



## Jayce (May 23, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Idk, I don't have Dell PC. But it will work if you have the follow hardware id.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hardware ID
> ...


Is there a difference of between sound blaster uwp app and desktop apo?
Please make Dolby Atmos uwp+ Soundblaster uwp ini file and config file.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 23, 2018)

@alanfox2000 
Can you make an APODriver for win 7?
Because this drop a few dll from installing


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 23, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @alanfox2000
> Can you make an APODriver for win 7?
> Because this drop a few dll from installing


It is be used for Win7. Only  UWP App cannot be used.



Jayce said:


> Is there a difference of between sound blaster uwp app and desktop apo?
> Please make Dolby Atmos uwp+ Soundblaster uwp ini file and config file.


RLTK SBC DolbyUWP Win 10 x64.ini


----------



## Jayce (May 23, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> It is be used for Win7. Only  UWP App cannot be used.
> 
> 
> RLTK SBC DolbyUWP Win 10 x64.ini


Thanks it works.


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (May 24, 2018)

sound blaster 720 working perfectly with APO driver 1.0.6 and dolby atmos sound system but when it comes working simultaneously sound just weird, anyway both r working fine at a time!!!!! 
maxxaudio nd sound blaster uwp didnt work for me

*alanfox2000 *thanx for ur awsme work!!!!


----------



## BobaBrett (May 24, 2018)

Whats the best way to uninstall these configs and settings vs a full reset?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 24, 2018)

BobaBrett said:


> Whats the best way to uninstall these configs and settings vs a full reset?


Load Realtek ini config before uninstall APO driver


----------



## amaan07 (May 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Load Realtek ini config before uninstall APO driver


Please tell can i have nahimic sound effect and dolby atmos UWP together?


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (May 24, 2018)

hi alanfox can u upload * import registry file for nahimic 3* both capture and render!!!!    pls!!!??


----------



## BobaBrett (May 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Load Realtek ini config before uninstall APO driver


So once I uninstall APO to reset config I can keep try new configs? I don't want to screw things up to the point where I will need to reset windows again lol I've done that like 600 times this week. Only reason I ask is because I still only hear 2 bells rings when I hit test on dobly digtal live. What do you recommend for gaming alanfox? Like what apps do you like to use when gaming nahimc or dobly or sbx?

EDIT: When installing to speakers(3.5mm) and my Astro A50(Toslink) Do i need to choose them individually in the APO installer? I know you stated to me before how to do my Toslink(DigitalOut) so if I want said apps to work for my speakers I need to do the same thing right? My speakers are just 2.1 THX speakers


----------



## Jayce (May 24, 2018)

@alanfox2000 do you recommend Dolby Atmos uwp app and sound blaster uwp app for movies,and music?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 25, 2018)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> hi alanfox can u upload * import registry file for nahimic 3* both capture and render!!!!    pls!!!??


do not need registry file to work, only nahimic 3 ini config



BobaBrett said:


> So once I uninstall APO to reset config I can keep try new configs? I don't want to screw things up to the point where I will need to reset windows again lol I've done that like 600 times this week. Only reason I ask is because I still only hear 2 bells rings when I hit test on dobly digtal live. What do you recommend for gaming alanfox? Like what apps do you like to use when gaming nahimc or dobly or sbx?
> 
> EDIT: When installing to speakers(3.5mm) and my Astro A50(Toslink) Do i need to choose them individually in the APO installer? I know you stated to me before how to do my Toslink(DigitalOut) so if I want said apps to work for my speakers I need to do the same thing right? My speakers are just 2.1 THX speakers



For Astro A50(Toslink), select Realtek Digital Output(Optical) endpoint and load the config on FX Configurator.








Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 do you recommend Dolby Atmos uwp app and sound blaster uwp app for movies,and music?



Viper4Windows + very high quality preset

*Still find a way to unlock Sound Blaster Cinema 5 (Release from 2018)*
*https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ancers-working-on-windows.244309/post-3845045*
*if you have ASROCK Fatal1ty H370 or Sound Blaster Cinema 5 certified pc, please share kga file C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock  for unlock Cinema 5 on other PC*


----------



## Jayce (May 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> do not need registry file to work, only nahimic 3 ini config
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does viper4windows support 5.1 surround sound?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 25, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Does viper4windows support 5.1 surround sound?


no, you need virtual audio cable


----------



## hanschke (May 25, 2018)

how to get the passwort for project2?


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 25, 2018)

hanschke said:


> how to get the passwort for project2?


*I think it's* 123


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 25, 2018)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> Hi alan and friends,  here is a working DTS Audio software for all pc
> 
> *                                   DTS Audio: New SRS Audio (updated May 12, 2018)*
> here is the link  :dldolby.blogspot.in
> ...



This is only Stereo, I need for 5.1 Surround Audio System.


----------



## Jayce (May 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> no, you need virtual audio cable


I tried viper4windows and I couldn't figure out how to get it to work while following the instructions.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 26, 2018)

Jayce said:


> What features work with dell PC? I have dell Inspiron that I have been using.



what kind of Dell Inspiron computer are you using, Jayce?

This specific hardware ID "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807BE" a person from this forum was using was on a Dell XPS 15 (9560) laptop, which uses customized Realtek audio drivers with MaxxAudio integration & software.


----------



## OMER (May 26, 2018)

REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER PACKAGE FROM ASROCK WEBSITE OF  Fatal1ty H370,  I DOWNLOADED, I FOUND THIS LINE Creative.UWPRPCService.exe=222,x86 , MAYBE THIS DRIVERS ACTIVATES SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 UWP APP, TRY IT ONCE, AFTER INSTALLING ASROCK Fatal1ty H370 REALTEK DRIVER IT MAY GENERATE NEW TYPE OF KGA FILES, DOWNLOAD ASROCK Fatal1ty H370 AUDIO DRIVERS DRIVERS FROM ASROCK WEBSITE, TRY IT, & SHARE THE RESULTS


----------



## Jayce (May 26, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> what kind of Dell Inspiron computer are you using, Jayce?
> 
> This specific hardware ID "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807BE" a person from this forum was using was on a Dell XPS 15 (9560) laptop, which uses customized Realtek audio drivers with MaxxAudio integration & software.


It doesn't matter anymore. Because I'm not using maxx audio anymore.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 27, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I tried viper4windows and I couldn't figure out how to get it to work while following the instructions.


----------



## OMER (May 27, 2018)

SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 IS WORKING ON MY PC, SEE THE ATTACHED IMAGE, IT'S NOT FAKE, IT IS REALLY WORKING, YOU CAN SEE MY PRESET OMER ON SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 APP, I INSTALLED IT FROM MICROSOFT STORE, IT IS RUNNING ON PC WITH REALTEK CHIP NOT ON ASROCK PC
BUT I SEE 720 NOT SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 PANEL, WHY IS THAT


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 IS WORKING ON MY PC, SEE THE ATTACHED IMAGE, IT'S NOT FAKE, IT IS REALLY WORKING, YOU CAN SEE MY PRESET OMER ON SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 APP, I INSTALLED IT FROM MICROSOFT STORE, IT IS RUNNING ON PC WITH REALTEK CHIP NOT ON ASROCK PC
> BUT I SEE 720 NOT SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 PANEL, WHY IS THAT
> View attachment 101723


GenKGA3 generate kga files under C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock
these kga file only unlock 720.
need new kga files to unlock Cinema 5


----------



## Richard Xie (May 27, 2018)

Hi, Alan.
I installed *Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater, *it success install but the equalizer not working. no audio effect change.
Am I miss something?

screenshot


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 27, 2018)

Richard Xie said:


> Hi, Alan.
> I installed *Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater, *it success install but the equalizer not working. no audio effect change.
> Am I miss something?
> 
> ...


Find some file name DDPXXX.dll on system32 folder
Run cmd as admin
Unregister all these dll files
i.e. regsvr32 /u DDPA64.dll
then Register all these dll files
i.e. regsvr32 DDPA64.dll


----------



## Richard Xie (May 27, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Find some file name DDPXXX.dll on system32 folder
> Run cmd as admin
> Unregister all these dll files
> i.e. regsvr32 /u DDPA64.dll
> ...


I already trying to register all dll files, but it still not working.


----------



## OMER (May 27, 2018)

PLEASE ANSWER ALL QUESTIONS

SBX 720 UWP DOES NOT SHOW ANY AUDIO ENCHANCEMENT, IT'S JUST RUNNING LIKE AN NORMAL APP BUT WITHOUT ANY SOUND IMPROVEMENT, WHAT'S THE REASON, ATLEAST SBX 720 UWP SUPPOSE TO IMPROVE AUDIO EFFFECTS, TURNING ACOUSTIC ENGINE ON & OFF NO AUDIO EFFECT AT ALL, SBX720 DESKTOP APP WORKS GREAT, WHAT'S THE ISSUE WITH UWP SBX720, OTHER UWP AUDIO ENCHACERS LIKE NAHIMIC 3 & DOLBY ATMOS SOUND SYSTEM WORKS GREAT

DOLBY AUDIO UWP & DOLBY ATMOS UWP DOES NOT WORKS, SHOWS ERROR LIKE SOMETHING SKU PROBLEM, BUT DOLBY ATMOS SOUND SYSTEM UWP WORKS FINE, I CHECKED ON MICROSOFT STORE ALL THREE DOLBY UWP APPS SUPPOSE TO RUN ON DAX3 SERVICE, PLEASE SOLVE THIS ISSUE, I INSTALLED UWP DOLBY AUDIO, UWP DOLBY ATMOS DOES NOT WORK

GOOGLE DOES NOT SHOW ANY RESULTS, WHEN I SEARCHED FOR SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5

I THINK SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 SUPPORTS SPECIFIC AUDIO CHIP IMPLEMENTED IN ASROCK PC

INSTALLED ON MICROSOFT HIGH DEFINATION AUDIO DRIVER, DTS ENGINE STARTING ON/OFF BUTTONS DISABLED, FROM FX CONFIGURATOR I CHOSE DTS DIGITAL ENTERTAINMENT.ini, BUT WHICH REGISTRY SHOULD I IMPORT TO GET DTS DIGITAL ENTERTAINMENT WORK

NO 7.1 CHANNEL OPTION


----------



## Màthair (May 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 IS WORKING ON MY PC, SEE THE ATTACHED IMAGE, IT'S NOT FAKE, IT IS REALLY WORKING, YOU CAN SEE MY PRESET OMER ON SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 APP, I INSTALLED IT FROM MICROSOFT STORE, IT IS RUNNING ON PC WITH REALTEK CHIP NOT ON ASROCK PC
> BUT I SEE 720 NOT SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 PANEL, WHY IS THAT
> View attachment 101723



Maybe thjis driver can help you to create a better installation of Cinema 5, watch the driver friend!. 

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Drivers/All/Audio/Audio(v8393).zip


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2018)

Hmm. No thanks. I will use my Schiit Modi Multibit DAC with optical cable, and Schiit Lyr 3 Tube amp. Nice try Windows, but you don't belong with the big boys and never will.


----------



## Jayce (May 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


>


Okay I did exactly what the video said and it sound works, so how do I know it is 5.1 surround sound and Spotify won't work?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Okay I did exactly what the video said and it sound works, so how do I know it is 5.1 surround sound and Spotify won't work?



Spotify still play music when set VAC to default devices


----------



## Jayce (May 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 101740
> Spotify still play music when set VAC to default devices


I have it set as default device. Does the audio format have to be 2 chn 24bit 48000hz for it to work ? Also i get a little bit of static/crackling sound when playing something.

VAC shows up as line 1


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I have it set as default device. Does the audio format have to be 2 chn 24bit 48000hz for it to work ? Also i get a little bit of static/crackling sound when playing something.
> 
> VAC shows up as line 1


Virtual Audio Cable by Eugene V. Muzychenko have audio delay issue
use VB-CABLE Virtual Audio Cable
you have to set 2ch format to make V4W work on VAC


----------



## Jayce (May 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Virtual Audio Cable by Eugene V. Muzychenko have audio delay issue
> use VB-CABLE Virtual Audio Cable
> you have to set 2ch format to make V4W work on VAC


Oh okay. I still get 5.1 surround sound?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 28, 2018)

Richard Xie said:


> Hi, Alan.
> I installed *Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater, *it success install but the equalizer not working. no audio effect change.
> Am I miss something?
> 
> ...



FX Configurator -> endpoint: speakers
it should look like this




When playing music, equalizer display show as below:

I have tested Dolby Digita Plus Render.ini config file on my Win10 1803 x64, it works


----------



## harris123424 (May 28, 2018)

Ok works for me dts + Sound blaster Connect UWP BUT I try to change configs dts and sbc and not change sound feels...same sound


----------



## Richard Xie (May 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> FX Configurator -> endpoint: speakers
> it should look like this
> 
> View attachment 101746
> ...


My FX Configurator just the same as second picture.



I also use Windows 10, 1803, x64, but I don't know why it doesn't work.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 28, 2018)

Use the bellow attach file.
If it still don't work, try the inf driver (require disable driver signature enforcement):
https://dldolby.blogspot.com/2017/06/dolby-digital-plus.html


----------



## Richard Xie (May 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use the bellow attach file.
> If it still don't work, try the inf driver (require disable driver signature enforcement):
> https://dldolby.blogspot.com/2017/06/dolby-digital-plus.html


Thank you for reply. It works finally.
I find my register doesn't have DisableProtectedAudioDG, so I add one and set the value to 1 by manual.
I also set "{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},5" the value to 0, I don't know this will effect or not.


----------



## hovnonium (May 28, 2018)

Hello,
I cant install APO driver, it says it cant start service. However I am admin on my win 10 and i tried to install it as a admin.
any help please?
Thanks


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 29, 2018)

hovnonium said:


> Hello,
> I cant install APO driver, it says it cant start service. However I am admin on my win 10 and i tried to install it as a admin.
> any help please?
> Thanks


when this error show, open services manger. Find UWPService and start it manually. Click Retry.


----------



## harris123424 (May 29, 2018)

dts + dolby is good multi audio with headphones for games and movies?


----------



## hovnonium (May 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> when this error show, open services manger. Find UWPService and start it manually. Click Retry.


Have tried that, it says error 1053.  Cant even google fix for it.
With 1.0.6 it says it cant start Dolby DAX API Service  and with 1.0.7 (and others 5,4 etc.) it says it cant start UPWservice.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 29, 2018)

hovnonium said:


> Have tried that, it says error 1053.  Cant even google fix for it.
> With 1.0.6 it says it cant start Dolby DAX API Service  and with 1.0.7 (and others 5,4 etc.) it says it cant start UPWservice.



Use CCleaner do a registry clean, turn off anti virus and follow the guide here:
https://www.kapilarya.com/the-servi...-start-or-control-request-in-a-timely-fashion


----------



## Màthair (May 29, 2018)

I`ve read the post in the page puresoftapps.com: Here i leave the description in the post.

*Sound Blaster Connect UWP App (Sound BlasterX 720°)
Keygen-GenKGA3 Only unlock Sound BlasterX 720° on Sound Blaster Connect UWP App *

*Sound BlasterX 360° and *Sound blaster Cinema 5 (Release from 2018) still cannot unlock, please comment below if you find a way to unlock them

If you have ASROCK Fatal1ty H370 or Sound Blaster Cinema 5 certified pc, please share kga file C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock for unlock Cinema 5 on other PC

For Windows 10 x86 x64 only.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, from my personal experience for more than 10 years with the creative consoles, I can tell you that it is not about whether it is an Asrock, MSI, Asus, or any other brand of motherboard; what I do know is that it can be a possibility that the system is not generating some or some files as well as .kga, as well as some .dat when the installation is done. This is why the Sound Blaster Cinema 5 is not fully activated.

And yes, it is quite true that if you find any user that is using this console, maybe s/he can provide them, or the resulting files to complete the functions of the SBC5.

Greetings,

Màthair.


----------



## hovnonium (May 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use CCleaner do a registry clean, turn off anti virus and follow the guide here:
> https://www.kapilarya.com/the-servi...-start-or-control-request-in-a-timely-fashion


Didnt helped. Well im going to try google some fixes, if something will work I will write it here. If anybody has any idea how to fix it pls post it here. Damn you windows.
Thank you all.


----------



## hovnonium (May 29, 2018)

OMER said:


> YOU SHOULD MY METHODS, WHICH I ANSWERED, TRY IT, WHY ARE NOT TRYING MY METHODS,


>Try to change UAC user account control & set it to lowest setting(not recommended one) try this don't worry about warnings, don't forget to restart windows
I have UAC disabled.
>open APO APP properties click on security tab & allow all permissions on all users, like admin, authenticated users, trusted installers, your PC name( means your name) apply these full control permissions to APO app
>Place APO APP in c drive, execute it with admin privilages
Did this.
>iobit uninstaller completely removes all driver related files try it, reboot PC, do fresh installation with admin rights
>Try driver cleaning tool & registries removing .reg file, you can find them in alanfox2000's realtek hda 8403 driver with Dolby atmos sound system + SBX 720 +DTS, it should be in anyone of alanfox's post's, file is stored on mediafire
nah, windows just cant start some services, those are just some extra steps
>Download APO DRIVER Portable version from puresoftapps.com, link is on alanfox's profile posts doesn't need to install APO app
cant find portable version, anyway I need somehow to run that needed service
>Reboot is required for all methods to get APO driver work
Did several times.
>Give all this methods a try, anyone method could work, good luck friend 
thank you pal


----------



## hovnonium (May 29, 2018)

Can this mean something?
Also I use windows 10 1607 LTSB if it helps


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2018)

@OMER @hovnonium .........I can read all of your deleted posts..... both of you need a 7 day break from this thread, come back then and 1)  learn how to post maturely 2) Stop making demands on other members 3) Stop posting rubbish 4) Stop personal insults 5)  Stop posting in Upper case.... it is considered to be shouting..................... neither of you are guilty of all of these things BUT this is not your private chatroom, you are derailing the thread.


----------



## Màthair (May 29, 2018)

Im sure in this place, some people are disgusting, but it is not anyone's fault, since many do their part by sharing and teaching others; more to my way of seeing it, I think that maybe they should create more extensive tutorials / videos and covering more the range of their possibilities of use in the software programs that are provided here to the users.

For example: You should make a tutorial about all the current configurations of the APO Driver (with its configs and possible combinations among the applications when used with this program).

Also about the VAC (Virtual Audio Cable), I think that this program also (to me personally, I still do not understand it) so that users as well as the contributors of the programs do not have to waste time answering the questions and vicissitudes of the users. I honestly believe that they will also be more relaxed and will be able to spend their time doing and creating new things (for example).

I am looking for people who use Sound Blaster Cinema 5, asking people to use the different brands of motherboards to which this third-party software is supplied for their use and enjoyment.

And I will continue in it, greetings to all.

Attentively,

Màthair.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 29, 2018)

Màthair said:


> I`ve read the post in the page puresoftapps.com: Here i leave the description in the post.
> 
> *Sound Blaster Connect UWP App (Sound BlasterX 720°)
> Keygen-GenKGA3 Only unlock Sound BlasterX 720° on Sound Blaster Connect UWP App *
> ...



-from my experience with certain Creative SB apps, only a few certain KGA license files are required and many others are not necessary [and may cause other Creative apps to not recognize onboard Realtek audio devices].

want to run the Creative SBConnect desktop app as *SBX360*?




have *only this KGA file* present in SoftwareLock folder (and remove all other KGA files)







AND to run Creative SBConnect desktop app as "*SBX720*"





only THIS KGA license file is required in SoftwareLock folder (other KGA files are not necessary):





I did not test these KGA files on the Creative SBConnect UWP apps, only the desktop version of SBConnect.

I have only *FEW* kga license files present so that I run specific Creative apps only (and improve detection rate for onboard Realtek audio).

For Creative SBCinema 5, only *ONE specific KGA file* is needed in the SoftwareLock folder and other KGA files need to be moved out of there; it may need a newer or a specific file.


----------



## Màthair (May 29, 2018)

Yeah, i`m super sure you have all the reason my friend @erpguy53 , but if u needs, i have exactly 36 .kga files, and 2 .dat. If u wanto, tell me, and i`ll share wit yo w/out problem. But i see the console no have the "Voice" option on the left side of the console. Maybe need another .kga file. U should investigate this. My console have this option in 720 console!.


----------



## Jayce (May 31, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Virtual Audio Cable by Eugene V. Muzychenko have audio delay issue
> use VB-CABLE Virtual Audio Cable
> you have to set 2ch format to make V4W work on VAC


Okay I installed VB-Cable
And have it set with 2ch

Can i use any audio format hz , like 44100hz 48000hz, 96000hz,19200hz?

I'm not sure if viper4windows is working, I have sound but don't know if the high quality preset is working or not. I don't think I hear any effect.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 2, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Okay I installed VB-Cable
> And have it set with 2ch
> 
> Can i use any audio format hz , like 44100hz 48000hz, 96000hz,19200hz?
> ...



@alanfox2000 I don't hear any sound effect. Please help me solve this problem.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Viper4Windows + very high quality preset


I got it to work with sound effect,  But viper4windows+VAC VB+very high quality preset
Didn't sound good for movies on MPC-HC for 5.1 surround. It didn't sound clear for me.


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm unable to install Viper4Windows, i got the modified installer from http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html since the official one doesn't work on Windows 10. 

To my misfortune, the modified version refuses to install, it flashes a cmd screen multiple times then goes away without installing anything, help?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 7, 2018)

ChairmanSaab said:


> I'm unable to install Viper4Windows, i got the modified installer from http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html since the official one doesn't work on Windows 10.
> 
> To my misfortune, the modified version refuses to install, it flashes a cmd screen multiple times then goes away without installing anything, help?



*V4W 1.0.5 Fixed Installer:*
https://tinyurl.com/yd9mjmeg


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Jun 7, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *V4W 1.0.5 Fixed Installer:*
> https://tinyurl.com/yd9mjmeg


 Thanks for your work! It's working perfectly on Win10 x64 1803(build), Can you use two sound enhancers at once though?

One more request, how do i make Bonglovi DPS work with APO driver? There's no .ini and .reg file. 

My aim is to have best sound with Headphones!


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 8, 2018)

ChairmanSaab said:


> Thanks for your work! It's working perfectly on Win10 x64 1803(build), Can you use two sound enhancers at once though?
> 
> One more request, how do i make Bonglovi DPS work with APO driver? There's no .ini and .reg file.
> 
> My aim is to have best sound with Headphones!



set Bonglovi DPS as default playback devices on sound properties, set output to Realtek High Definition Audio on Bonglovi DPS


----------



## Jayce (Jun 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *V4W 1.0.5 Fixed Installer:*
> https://tinyurl.com/yd9mjmeg



I'll try this viper4windows. Maybe it will sound better than the previous version I was using since puresoftapps one wasn't working at the time. And also because I didn't use fxconfigurator2 to make it work before.


----------



## consoled (Jun 8, 2018)

ChairmanSaab said:


> Thanks for your work! It's working perfectly on Win10 x64 1803(build), Can you use two sound enhancers at once though?
> 
> One more request, how do i make Bonglovi DPS work with APO driver? There's no .ini and .reg file.
> 
> My aim is to have best sound with Headphones!



Simultaneous use of two sound enhancers is not possible. It will distort the sound quality. Each software has different properties. It suits each category. You can listen to each one and select the appropriate content for them.

Should not be associated with Bongiovi. When the Bongiovi driver turns on, it restricts the volume of other software audio. The purpose of Bongiovi is to make their sound louder when they turn on the B key and make the sound smaller when Bongiovi is turned off.


----------



## kofkgh (Jun 8, 2018)

Can anyone give me Fxconfigurator2 by alanfox2000? I cant download alan's file. Blocked by Mediafire.
If someone have it, please help me.
Thank you.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 8, 2018)

Dolby Atmos uwp apps sound mod sounds the best to me especially for 5.1, it's sounds crisp, clear and loud. It has the best audio technology "Dolby Atmos" Also no crackling/poping sound in the background of movies. IMHO it's the best enhancer for speakers.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 8, 2018)

To fix DTSUIAPO64.dll/DTSUIAPO.dll error:
install Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes 2005-2017
https://forums.mydigitallife.net/threads/repack-visual-c-redistributable-runtimes-2018-05-27.76588
To fix Service 'UWP PRC Service' '(UWPService) failed to start.
install C++ Runtime v11.0-v14.0 framework package for Desktop Bridge
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3176696/c-runtime-framework-packages-for-desktop-bridge



consoled said:


> Simultaneous use of two sound enhancers is not possible. It will distort the sound quality. Each software has different properties. It suits each category. You can listen to each one and select the appropriate content for them.
> 
> Should not be associated with Bongiovi. When the Bongiovi driver turns on, it restricts the volume of other software audio. The purpose of Bongiovi is to make their sound louder when they turn on the B key and make the sound smaller when Bongiovi is turned off.



On Windows 8.1 and later, it allow you to use multiple audio processing objects (multiple SFX->MFX->EFX).
On Realtek OEM DTS drivers,
It use Realtek APO + DTS APO
Control Panel: Equalizer on Realtek high definition audio + DTS Audio software
SFX = Realtek SFX + DTS SFX
MFX = Realtek MFX + DTS MFX
EFX = Realtek EFX + DTS EFX
DTS Audio software use different xml (Equalizer config) file for different PC.

You can use multiple sound enhancers, guide (how to use multiple audio processing objects):
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html

Bongiovi DPS is Virtual Soundcard, not using audio processing object

If you set Bongiovi DPS Virtual Soundcard as default devices and use sound enhancers which use audio processing objects,
this is how the sound flow:
Sound input-> Bongiovi DPS Virtual Soundcard-> Realtek High Definition Audio (using multiple audio processing objects)

For sound quality, it has many variables. Sound enhancer equalizer setting , and SFX MFX EFX combination
Dolby UWP App from realtek OEM driver SFX MFX EFX combination
Windows don't load Realtek SFX and Realtek EFX
SFX = Dolby SFX
MFX = Dolby EFX + Realtek EFX



kofkgh said:


> Can anyone give me Fxconfigurator2 by alanfox2000? I cant download alan's file. Blocked by Mediafire.
> If someone have it, please help me.
> Thank you.


It already included in APO driver, you can find it on start menu.


----------



## hovnonium (Jun 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> To fix DTSUIAPO64.dll/DTSUIAPO.dll error:
> install Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes 2005-2017
> https://forums.mydigitallife.net/threads/repack-visual-c-redistributable-runtimes-2018-05-27.76588
> To fix Service 'UWP PRC Service' '(UWPService) failed to start.
> ...


Even after installing all three c++ runtime v11, 12 and 14 applications I cant start UPWservice. Ive tried to run it manually, also all fixes on the internet havent helped so far.
thank you anyway.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jun 8, 2018)

I am using DTS audio. Everything runs and works fine, but it doesn't make any difference to the sound at all. Tried turning it on and off, mess around with settings, presets, no changes whatsoever. What am I doing wrong?

I did import REG_DTS_x64.reg to the correct endpoint. (Speakers) I have DDL_DTSi unlocked, btw.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 9, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I am using DTS audio. Everything runs and works fine, but it doesn't make any difference to the sound at all. Tried turning it on and off, mess around with settings, presets, no changes whatsoever. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> I did import REG_DTS_x64.reg to the correct endpoint. (Speakers) I have DDL_DTSi unlocked, btw.


1. import REG_DTS_x64.reg again after install DTS Audio software
2. Make sure dts_apo_service Service is running

Big different when you set Front/Surround/Tradition on DTS Headphone X

Move the timeline to 1:32











hovnonium said:


> Even after installing all three c++ runtime v11, 12 and 14 applications I cant start UPWservice. Ive tried to run it manually, also all fixes on the internet havent helped so far.
> thank you anyway.



Don't select Sound Blaster Connect during install. However, Sound Blaster Connect desktop uwp/desktop app will not work


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jun 9, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> 1. import REG_DTS_x64.reg again after install DTS Audio software
> 2. Make sure dts_apo_service Service is running
> 
> Big different when you set Front/Surround/Tradition on DTS Headphone X
> ...



The dts_apo_service seems to be in manual mode. I tried manually starting it, and it says that the started.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 9, 2018)

> APO Driver 1.0.8
> - Update NahimicService to 2.1.1.51442
> - Update Waves Audio Services
> - Update FX Configurator to 2.0.0.8
> ...



If message "Service 'UWP PRC Service' failed to start' show up during install, unselect "UWP Services" under "Sound Blaster Connect"

Sonic Studio 3 /Alienware Sound Center UWP App use Nahimic 3 APO dll file

Nahimic 3 / Sonic Studio 3 / Alienware Sound Center UWP App & MaxxAudioPro UWP APP / Desktop APP version updated
Please share If you have Alienware Sound Center UWP Control Panel AppxBundle install file.

Add Unlock Sound BlasterX 360°  and Sound BlasterX 720° kga files on sound enhancers post

You can try installing Sonuc Studio 3 UWP App (Control Panel) if you have Sonuc Studio 3 Desktop Version on your PC (even the hardware id not listed below)


Spoiler: Sonuc Studio 3 UWP App  Hardware ID



HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10431BB0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10431BC0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10431ED0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10431031
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10431011
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10431B50
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10431BD0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10431CB0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0294&SUBSYS_104315BE
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0294&SUBSYS_10431251
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10432130
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10432150
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&SUBSYS_10438723
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_10438735
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1043874F
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1150&SUBSYS_1043873A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1043876D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_10438765
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10431CED
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0294&SUBSYS_10431321
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0294&SUBSYS_10431FD0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0294&SUBSYS_10431381
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_10438784



New MaxxAudioPro driver support more Hardware ID


Spoiler: MaxxAudioPro supported Hardware ID



From DellAudioExtWaves.inf, Version 1.4.2.179
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028087B
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028087A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028083C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028083B
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_1028081D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028083F
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028083E
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807E4
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807A7
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807A0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807E3
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280767
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289&SUBSYS_102808B0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280769
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280768
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280896
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280885
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807A8
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807A9
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280880
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280881
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028077C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807D3
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028075B
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_102807E6
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280769
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280854
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280855
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808DB
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280798
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807FA
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1028089A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807FB
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807EC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807EB
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807EA
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102808D8
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028089D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028076A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807F3
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102808D2
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028089C
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808B9
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808F2
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807E9
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_102808AC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289&SUBSYS_102808A2
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085E
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085F
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028076B
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028076C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028085B
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028076A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807AD
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028076C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028076B
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289&SUBSYS_10280831
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808F5
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808F6
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289&SUBSYS_10280832
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280787
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_1028080D
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808C7
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280878
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280853
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280852
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102808D1
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102808D0
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102808D3
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280879
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102808D4
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280883
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028074D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280884
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_1028086A
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028081A
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808D9
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028083A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_1028086B
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808C8
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028073A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280886
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_1028086C
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028080D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028087F
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028087E
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102808E1
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280756
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808A7
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808DF
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028086F
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028075B
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280754
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808A9
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808A8
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280841
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289&SUBSYS_10280889
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102808E9
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807DE
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280866
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280867
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280868
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280869
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280820
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807F2
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807F0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807F1
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280753
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280752
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280751
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_10280750
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289&SUBSYS_1028088A
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_1028077A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807D1
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807D0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280893
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102808E0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028084C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280812
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028084F
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280813
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280898
tEST10281028
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280834
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102808CE
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280897
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102808BB
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808DD
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028074F
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807D2
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_1028079E
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_10280857
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_10280856
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280739
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280738
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_1028075e
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808DC
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028081B
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102808B6
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102808B7
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280839
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_102807E8
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028089E
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280843
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_102807E6
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280763
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280762
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807CC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280760
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807CE
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807CD
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102808E2
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_10280764
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807E1
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807E2
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807B0
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102807B1
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1028087D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1028087C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280844
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280829
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280828
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280827
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280826
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280825
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280824
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807AB
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1028087D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807AA
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280808
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280809
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280725
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280815
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028081C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280814
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280804
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280741
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280740
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280743
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280742
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280744
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_10280859
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280826
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807BF
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807BE
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280824
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280819
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280820
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280895
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280894
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_10280823
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280896
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807B8
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280893
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028082E
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807B4
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807B7
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102808D7
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808B8
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807D9
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807B3
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807B2
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280818
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280819
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808BA
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280827
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280894
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280882
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280816
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280817
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280865
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280864
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280825
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280861
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280860
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280863
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807A6
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807A5
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_102807EE
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028082A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_10280870
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867&SUBSYS_1028075f
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1028075D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1028075C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807C7
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_1028074C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280796
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280830
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280813
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280812
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280811
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280810
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808CC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225&SUBSYS_102807D6
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028079F
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280818
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_1028089F
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102808CF
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280879
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280872
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280873
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10280871
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_10280862
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808DA
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280789
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280788
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028078D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_1028078E
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102808A5
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280782
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280781
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_1028079D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_1028079C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280786
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280785
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028081F
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028081E
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280802
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280803
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808CB
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_1028078B
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808CA
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_102808A6
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808CD
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807D7
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028082C
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028087B
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1028087A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808D6
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1028087C
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808D5
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_1028084D
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_1028084E
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_1028084A
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_1028084B
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_102808F1
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_10280851
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_10280895
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_102807D4
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_102807D5
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274&SUBSYS_10280850
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807A3
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807A2
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102807A1
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280794
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280795
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808DE
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299&SUBSYS_102808AF
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_102807FB
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280792
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_102808C9



Realtek staff test WavesMaxxAudioPro on Fujitsu laptop



I cannot find this WavesMaxxAudioPro UWP version on Realtek server
If you found it, please share


Spoiler: Realtek ftp server



ftp://spcust:HrXRt9647zX@60.251.198.230/



You can find the package family name on the inf file




This is the link to ms store, just add ms-windows-store://pdp/? before PFN=
ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=WavesAudio.WavesMaxxAudioProforDell_fh4rh281wavaa
Open Microsoft Edge and copy the link to address bar in order to open the app page from ms store

Sonic Studio 3 UWP App
"SONIC STUDIO EFFECT" will be disabled and a little box "not support" show up if your PC don't support


APO and Virtual Sound Card Sound Enhancer



*It is great to see people using material from PureSoftApps to create inf driver: *https://dldolby.blogspot.com
*However, his modified hdaudio.inf (inf file original from Windows UAD driver) need disable driver signature enforcement*


----------



## hemingway9000 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi, I installed the APO driver and loaded the config ini for the UWP app and already installed the Dolby atmos surround system app too. However I couldn't import the reg file for the UWP version through the app nor manually. The actual UWP app loads but clicking ON/OFF doesn't cause any difference in the sound.
Any help is appreciated.




EDIT: I took ownership of the registry but now the app shows me a plug headphones sign and everything is greyed out even though the headphones are plugged.

EDIT 2: I finally got it to work. I updated the realtek HD drivers to the revision that ends with 8339. The problem I have right now is that the personalise tab doesn't seem to work. The toggles for surround, volume leveling etc do work, but the equalizer does *nothing. Doesn't matter what config I tried, it simply doesn't work.*


----------



## OMER (Jun 11, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> If message "Service 'UWP PRC Service' failed to start' show up during install, unselect "UWP Services" under "Sound Blaster Connect"
> 
> Sonic Studio 3 /Alienware Sound Center UWP App use Nahimic 3 APO dll file
> 
> ...



I installed Sonic Studio 3, it does not work, see attached image below


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> I installed Sonic Studio 3, it does not work, see attached image below
> 
> View attachment 102279


It didn't work on other PC, I had wrote the Hardware ID readme.txt which is inside the nahimic3.rar file.
when you find the  installation location of SS3ProductSettings.exe, you will find some internal speakers nsx file which contain subsys HWID.
Sonic Studio 3 is a just another control panel of Nahimic 3.


----------



## OMER (Jun 12, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> If message "Service 'UWP PRC Service' failed to start' show up during install, unselect "UWP Services" under "Sound Blaster Connect"
> 
> Sonic Studio 3 /Alienware Sound Center UWP App use Nahimic 3 APO dll file
> 
> ...



So there is no way to activate sonic studio 3, if i add my hardware id, does it works, sonic studio 3 has  more options than nahimic 3,  that's the reason i want sonic studio 3

Dolby Atmos which i downloaded from  - https://dldolby.blogspot.com/
Does not work, i stopped & restarted dolbydaxservices from taskmanager, & i tried it with fx configurator, still does not work, i installed exactly as instructed, see image below


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 12, 2018)

Dolby Atmos for Gaming, the different between other is sound radar
Not solution to fix the below error
May be it need xiaomi headphone to detect positional location


----------



## OMER (Jun 12, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby Atmos for Gaming, the different between other is sound radar
> Not solution to fix the below error
> May be it need xiaomi headphone to detect positional location
> View attachment 102329




Can u share Dolby Atmos for Gaming UWP files, i want to try

do u have Dolby Atmos for Gaming uwp files


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Jun 12, 2018)

OMER said:


> So there is no way to activate sonic studio 3, if i add my hardware id, does it works, sonic studio 3 has  more options than nahimic 3,  that's the reason i want sonic studio 3
> 
> Dolby Atmos which i downloaded from  - https://dldolby.blogspot.com/
> Does not work, i stopped & restarted dolbydaxservices from taskmanager, & i tried it with fx configurator, still does not work, i installed exactly as instructed, see image below
> ...




hi OMER, remove all aaudio enhancer softwares and ur realtek driver.   try with microsoft hda driver!!!
it will work,  worked for me with nice effects !!!!


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 12, 2018)

> APO Driver 1.0.9
> 
> - Update Dolby DAX API Service to 2.1002.248.0
> 
> ...



The driver from here (https://dldolby.blogspot.com/2018/06/dolby-atmos-for-windows-10-64bit.html
use the old Dolby DAX API Service

I have updated the DAX API, the UWP App from Microsoft Store (Not Test Version) will detect the driver properly

If you use test version UWP app before, please download the new Microsoft Store UWP App from the audio enhancer puresoftapp post

*To use Realtek Audio Control UWP APP, install*
*Realtek UAD:*
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/06/realtek-universal-audio-driver-uad.html


----------



## Jayce (Jun 13, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The driver from here (https://dldolby.blogspot.com/2018/06/dolby-atmos-for-windows-10-64bit.html
> use the old Dolby DAX API Service
> 
> I have updated the DAX API, the UWP App from Microsoft Store (Not Test Version) will detect the driver properly
> ...


Dolby Atmos update is much better than previous update.

One thing I noticed is it doesn't say powered by Lenovo when you use the Lenovo preset in the app.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 13, 2018)

If it show the above error when using my APO Driver, delete all headphone xml under C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc
Copy all headphone xml where you copy the chosen preset folder


----------



## Jayce (Jun 13, 2018)

The dolby Atmos uwp driver from (https://dldolby.blogspot.com/2018/06/dolby-atmos-for-windows-10-64bit.html)
Doesn't support 5.1, it only supports stereo. I tried to install and see if it had 5.1 as a option, but doesn't.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 13, 2018)

If you want inf version, install modified dolby device extension inf (disable driver signature enforcement).
With device extension, you can realtek inf + dolby inf / context inf + dolby inf / ms audio driver hdaudio inf + dolby inf
when the original realtek driver inf update, dolby device extension inf will apply on  original driver automatically
it took much step to uninstall dolby device extension if you want to change another sound enhancer
just like uninstall Realtek UAD driver


----------



## OMER (Jun 13, 2018)

Can u tell, where do you get all UWP appx bundle files


----------



## Jayce (Jun 13, 2018)

OMER said:


> Can u tell, where do you get all UWP appx bundle files


http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html?m=1


----------



## OMER (Jun 13, 2018)

Jayce said:


> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html?m=1



I mean where alanfox gets UWP appx bundle files, i unable to locate where ms windows store apps bundle appx location, i searched whole C: Drive, did not find any uwp files


----------



## Màthair (Jun 13, 2018)

Is located in C:/Programfiles/WindowsApps/ (But u must activate see files/folders hidden). Open a folder (Any), go to View (Up in the folder u can see this option), Optios (Change folder and search options). Now will open a windows, called "Options folder/s", there u can see "See" option in the tabs of the window. Activate "Show files, folders and hidden units", Aplly and accept. Now u can go to searche the folder in Program files @OMER . Have a nice day friend.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 13, 2018)

When you click discover Dolby XXXXX on UWP App.
Dolby Audio Premium / Dolby Audio
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/brands/dolby-audio.html
Dolby Atmos
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/brands/dolby-atmos.html
Dolby Atmos Sound System
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-atmos/sound-system.html
and it redirect to
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-atmos/speaker-system.html
Dolby Atmos Speaker System
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-atmos/speaker-system.html

May be Dolby Atmos Speaker System replace Dolby Atmos Sound System, different year and logo. They are current newest version from MS version.


----------



## OMER (Jun 13, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Is located in C:/Programfiles/WindowsApps/ (But u must activate see files/folders hidden). Open a folder (Any), go to View (Up in the folder u can see this option), Optios (Change folder and search options). Now will open a windows, called "Options folder/s", there u can see "See" option in the tabs of the window. Activate "Show files, folders and hidden units", Aplly and accept. Now u can go to searche the folder in Program files @OMER . Have a nice day friend.



Can u please give an easy explanation


----------



## Màthair (Jun 13, 2018)

OMER said:


> Can u please give an easy explanation



Ok, open fb and the AnyDesk please. i`ll wait for u friend.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 13, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 102377
> 
> When you click discover Dolby XXXXX on UWP App.
> Dolby Audio Premium / Dolby Audio
> ...


Your right Dolby Atmos speaker system app might actually replaced sound system app. Because when I click on Dolby Atmos sound system app link page, it automatically takes opens up to Dolby Atmos speaker system page. So it seems they got rid of sound system app page.

I tried to install Dolby Atmos speaker system app and it won't work. It says it doesn't exist. @alanfox2000  can you help with this problem.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Your right Dolby Atmos speaker system app might actually replaced sound system app. Because when I click on Dolby Atmos sound system app link page, it automatically takes opens up to Dolby Atmos speaker system page. So it seems they got rid of sound system app page.
> 
> I tried to install Dolby Atmos speaker system app and it won't work. It says it doesn't exist. @alanfox2000  can you help with this problem.View attachment 102392


Edit Add-AppxPackage_DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem.ps1 file, replace with the code


> $path = Split-Path $MyInvocation.MyCommand.Definition -Parent
> Add-AppxPackage -Path "$path\DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_2.1001.237.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx"
> pause


----------



## Jayce (Jun 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Edit Add-AppxPackage_DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem.ps1 file, replace with the code


it installed but says "This application is not compatible with your device"


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> it installed but says "This application is not compatible with your device"


Have you use the DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem default xml preset file


----------



## Jayce (Jun 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Have you use the DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem default xml preset file


it works perfectly now.  Thanks, hopefully the sound is better than dolby atmos sound system


----------



## consoled (Jun 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> it works perfectly now.  Thanks, hopefully the sound is better than dolby atmos sound system


No difference! Just different name. All of them share an APO and the preset file only changes in the SKU


----------



## Jayce (Jun 14, 2018)

consoled said:


> No difference! Just different name. All of them share an APO and the preset file only changes in the SKU


even if there is no difference in sound quality. It's still amazing sound and loud, with this i don't get crackling or popping static sounds from my speakers. Plus Dolby Atmos Sound System is about to be obsolete.


----------



## Màthair (Jun 14, 2018)

Anyone can share the Dolby Atmos Speaker System w/ me please!. Thanx people, nice day to all!.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 14, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Anyone can share the Dolby Atmos Speaker System w/ me please!. Thanx people, nice day to all!.


http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html?m=1


Make sure you do this before installing it Edit Add-AppxPackage_DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem.ps1 file, replace with the code

$path = Split-Path $MyInvocation.MyCommand.Definition -Parent
Add-AppxPackage -Path "$path\DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_2.1001.237.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx"
pause




Credit to @alanfox2000 

Best modder ever


----------



## Màthair (Jun 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html?m=1
> 
> 
> Make sure you do this before installing it Edit Add-AppxPackage_DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem.ps1 file, replace with the code



Thanx @Jayce !.


----------



## consoled (Jun 14, 2018)

How does maxxaudio pro work?. Any one of us make it work?


----------



## Màthair (Jun 14, 2018)

If you says can edit default.xml by changing from ch_count = "2" to ch_count = "5" or ch_count = "7" and restart the DolbyDAXAPI service. Could I edit it for a 2.1 speaker to change the config? How would I do it? Thank you!.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 14, 2018)

Màthair said:


> If you says can edit default.xml by changing from ch_count = "2" to ch_count = "5" or ch_count = "7" and restart the DolbyDAXAPI service. Could I edit it for a 2.1 speaker to change the config? How would I do it? Thank you!.


You could try by changing the ch_count = 2.1 then restart dolbydaxapi service and see if it works. If doesn't then could always change it back to ch_count = 2.

@Màthair 2.1 is almost always stereo which is usually 2 chn.


----------



## OMER (Jun 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 102377
> 
> When you click discover Dolby XXXXX on UWP App.
> Dolby Audio Premium / Dolby Audio
> ...




1. What's the use of HSA, Can u tell how to use HSA IN Dolby UWP App Folder which alanfox2000 shared

2. Only Dolby UWP Test Versions are Working, MS Store Dolby UWP Apps After installing are not working, Does not open or if opens immediately exits

3. Dolby Atmos Gaming, which laptop preset should i use for fully working Dolby Atmos Gaming, personalisation panel has some error, can u tell which line should i add in preset xml files to solve this error


----------



## jamam (Jun 14, 2018)

consoled said:


> How does maxxaudio pro work?. Any one of us make it work?


if u compare maxxaudio to dolby or dts i think dts and dolby better than maxxaudio , coz my dell pc have maxxaudio pro ..


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Jun 14, 2018)

Nothing worked for me !!!!    from MS Folder , it exits immediately when tried to open app!!
help pls


----------



## keyzjn (Jun 14, 2018)

Audio by Harman + Dolby Audio Premium + Dolby Digital Plus + DTS Audio + Viper4Windows work perfectly
but some stutters when CPU is high (90%-100%)


----------



## OMER (Jun 14, 2018)

Only Dolby Atmos for Gaming is Working Excellent without any problem, as alanfox told not to install Dolby Atmos for Gaming because of error, it's working great, but all other Dolby UWP Apps are not working (Test & Stable), i tried many times, no use, hey alanfox do u have any solution to fix it


----------



## Jayce (Jun 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> Only Dolby Atmos for Gaming is Working Excellent without any problem, as alanfox told not to install Dolby Atmos for Gaming because of error, it's working great, but all other Dolby UWP Apps are not working (Test & Stable), i tried many times, no use, hey alanfox do u have any solution to fix it
> 
> View attachment 102403


Follow post #136


----------



## picarito (Jun 14, 2018)

@alanfox2000  on latest 1.0.9 it unistalls nahimic 2+ that came with my laptop after i install apo driver and i need it as it lets me know if the ESS dac is working or not.my laptop is ge73vr 7re raider.rolled back to 1.0.8 and no issues


----------



## consoled (Jun 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Only Dolby Atmos for Gaming is Working Excellent without any problem, as alanfox told not to install Dolby Atmos for Gaming because of error, it's working great, but all other Dolby UWP Apps are not working (Test & Stable), i tried many times, no use, hey alanfox do u have any solution to fix it
> 
> View attachment 102403


Dolby Atmos must be installed 2 file: Native.Framework 1.6.appx and Native.Runtime 1.6.appx. I also errors as you, and after install 2 file on, can be installed.

It is language .NET, Dolby create it with this language. Find 2 file in folder old


----------



## OMER (Jun 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Follow post #136




post #136  is only for Dolby Atmos Speaker System, not for other Dolby UWP Apps, i tried it, unsatisfactory results like always, alanfox needs address this errors, Alanfox needs to update APO  DRIVER fixing all Dolby UWP errors

DTS HeadphoneXv1 UWP App is not working shared by alanfox on mediafire, i used FX Configurator, still not works

App just opens & exits immediately, see image below


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 15, 2018)

Dolby App from MS Store require
1. Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.7
2. Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.7
3. Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/06/uwp-runtime.html


----------



## Màthair (Jun 15, 2018)

U says Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00, 

ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00_8wekyb3d8bbwe 

or this.

ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00.UWPDesktop_8wekyb3d8bbwe 
There`s any difference on both Apps? @alanfox2000 .


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Only Dolby Atmos for Gaming is Working Excellent without any problem, as alanfox told not to install Dolby Atmos for Gaming because of error, it's working great, but all other Dolby UWP Apps are not working (Test & Stable), i tried many times, no use, hey alanfox do u have any solution to fix it
> 
> View attachment 102403


DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAudio_2.1001.237.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx and
Add-AppxPackage_DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAudio.ps1 should under should folder

```
$path = Split-Path $MyInvocation.MyCommand.Definition -Parent
Add-AppxPackage -Path "$path\DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAudio_2.1001.237.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx"
pause
```



Màthair said:


> U says Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00,
> 
> ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00_8wekyb3d8bbwe
> 
> ...


they are different
Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00
ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00_8wekyb3d8bbwe


----------



## Jayce (Jun 15, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby App from MS Store require
> 1. Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.7
> 2. Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.7
> 3. Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00
> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/06/uwp-runtime.html


i never had installed these for my pc and dolby atmos uwp apps worked without it.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i never had installed these for my pc and dolby atmos uwp apps worked without it.


May be it already installed on Windows 10, you don't know it
Run Powershell, type

```
Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers | Select Name, PackageFullName
```


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Jun 15, 2018)

Guys visit this page for installing all dependency files for installing appx /appx bundles( includes native framework and native runtime files v1.7)

windowsmobapps.wordpress.com

               OR

offline download  direct link : medifire_link


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jun 16, 2018)

@alanfox2000 some things I'd like to point out:


Copy pasting KGA files generated on your PC (which is now available for download on your site) over to %ProgramData%\Creative\SoftwareLock will only work on the PC the KGA file was originally generated on, and will not work on others. I'm afraid KGAGen is the only solution for the time being. You could create additional commands to delete unnecessary KGA files to determine whether you want 360 or 720.
Some older Realtek HD Audio Codecs (e.g ALC898) will not work with Windows 8.1, 10 *.ini configurations, but Windows 7, 8 *.ini configurations instead. This is the reason I had so much trouble getting Sound Blaster Connect, DTS Audio and ViPER4Windows to work initially. I finally realized this after saving my default config for my endpoint. I have a BIOSTAR Hi-Fi Z77X which uses ALC898, THX Certified though the official support is for Windows 7 only. Please see my default config below:


```
[SFX]
[LFX]
{D8813D24-E801-4a75-9985-30E7CC9DBD93}
[MFX]
[GFX]
{53641EC4-4566-4896-919A-2FBB21FD2FCF}
[EFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[UI]
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
[CompositeSFX]
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingSFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingMFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Data Flow: Render
-------------------------------------
Supported OS: Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10
-------------------------------------
Applications:
Realtek Audio Speakers Default
```


As you can see, my default config is a lot like Windows 7,8 config as it uses *LFX* and *GFX* where Windows 8.1, 10 configs usually consist of *SFX*, *MFX* and *EFX*. If I use Windows 8.1/Windows 10 configuration files, Software like Sound Blaster Connect, DTS Audio, ViPER4Windows will appear enabled, but they will have no effect on the sound whatsoever.

If you are someone who happens to be having the same issue getting any of these Software to work, I suggest you uninstall APO, your current Realtek HD Audio driver, clean the Windows registry, then reinstall Realtek HD Audio Driver, then install APO driver, and then before changing any configuration at all, save a default config of the endpoint you're playing with, and make a backup of it's registry. Then take a look at the default config that you've saved, and look at it's structure. If you see entries under *LFX* and *GFX* only, chances are that you're going to have better luck using Windows 7,8 config files instead of Windows 8.1,10 config files that use *SFX*, *MFX* and *EFX*.

A solution for maintaining maximum compatibility is to create a Frankenstein config that looks like this:



```
[SFX]
{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560}
[LFX]
{17e73a4b-89c0-4b3f-b7a4-183cfed234a6}
[MFX]
{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07}
[GFX]
{25f1de92-f75b-4ef5-b52f-1a6549182286}
[EFX]
{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D}
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[UI]
[CompositeSFX]
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingGFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Data Flow: Render
-------------------------------------
Supported OS: Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10
-------------------------------------
Applications:
Sound Blaster Connect
-------------------------------------
Demand Registry Files:
Sound Blaster Connect Desktop App: REG_SBC_Render.reg
Sound Blaster Connect UWP App: REG_SBC_UWP_Render.reg [Speakers] / REG_SBC_UWP_HP_Render.reg [Headphones]
```


I have attached a Registry File and a Script that'll help clean up Realtek and APO leftovers. The script was downloaded from Alanfox2000's huge collection on MediaFire. 

An odd request: Any chance of getting Creative X-Fi MB5 to work with FX Configurator? I find X-Fi MB5 to be superior compared to Sound Blaster Connect. X-Fi MB5 will probably require some old MBAPO files that aren't HardwareID locked.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> May be it already installed on Windows 10, you don't know it
> Run Powershell, type
> 
> ```
> ...


yeah your right, it was already installed for me.


----------



## OMER (Jun 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> May be it already installed on Windows 10, you don't know it
> Run Powershell, type
> 
> ```
> ...





Please read full comment to understand

All other Dolby UWP Apps Works, except gaming app just doesn't even open

Dolby Atmos for Gaming works if I only load - Dolby UWP Gaming Win 10.inf, not registry, if I select registry  with gaming, it does not open at all, maybe gaming needs it's specific registry file

Again after I select Dolby UWP Win 10.ini & registry, Dolby Atmos  works fine but when I click on Game panel it shows same error as Dolby Atmos for Gaming shows, gaming need it's compatible registry file to work without any type of error

Every UWP .NET Runtime is installed still gaming does not work


----------



## Màthair (Jun 16, 2018)

I have a question about how to create the following FX for Andrea.

As you can see here:

 [Andrea.SysFx]
HKR, "FX \\ 0",% PKEY_ItemNameDisplay% ,,% FX_FriendlyName%
HKR, "FX \\ 0",% PKEY_FX_PostMixClsid% ,,% FX_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR, "FX \\ 0",% PKEY_FX_ModeEffectClsid% ,,% FX_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR, "FX \\ 0",% PKEY_FX_UiClsid% ,,% FX_UIREN_CLSID%
HKR, "FX \\ 0",% PKEY_FX_Association% ,,% KSNODETYPE_SPEAKER%
HKR, "FX \\ 0",% PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Disable_SysFx%, 0x00010001,0
HKR, "FX \\ 0", "{082C429A-5A10-48ea-BE3D-DBC80F014519}, 6", 0x00010001,0x00000003
HKR, "EP \\ 0",% PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association% ,,% KSNODETYPE_SPEAKER%
HKR, "EP \\ 0",% PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, 1, 41,00,8C, 70,28,00,00,00, FE, FF, 02,00,80, BB, 00,00,00, EE , 02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00 , AA, 00,38,9B, 71
HKR, "FX \\ 0",% PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%, 0x00010000,% AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%

HKR, "FX \\ 1",% PKEY_ItemNameDisplay% ,,% FX_FriendlyName%
HKR, "FX \\ 1",% PKEY_FX_PreMixClsid% ,,% FX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR, "FX \\ 1",% PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid% ,,% FX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR, "FX \\ 1",% PKEY_FX_PostMixClsid%, 4
HKR, "FX \\ 1",% PKEY_FX_UiClsid% ,,% FX_UICAP_CLSID%
HKR, "FX \\ 1",% PKEY_FX_Association% ,,% KSNODETYPE_MICROPHONE%
HKR, "FX \\ 1",% PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Disable_SysFx%, 0x00010001,0
HKR, "FX \\ 1", "{b7eae14c-6c01-446f-b83f-3181e129b6dd}, 0", 0x00010001,1
HKR, "FX \\ 1", "{b7eae14c-6c01-446f-b83f-3181e129b6dd}, 1", 0x00010001,1
HKR, "FX \\ 1", "{b7eae14c-6c01-446f-b83f-3181e129b6dd}, 6", 0x00010001,0x0000001F
HKR, "EP \\ 1",% PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association% ,,% KSNODETYPE_MICROPHONE%
HKR, "EP \\ 1",% PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, 1, 41,00,8C, 70,28,00,00,00, FE, FF, 02,00,80, BB, 00,00,00, EE , 02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00 , AA, 00,38,9B, 71
HKR, "FX \\ 1",% PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%, 0x00010000,% AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%

Then, if Postmix=Render=MFX as default processing mode.

And Premix=Capture=SFX as default processing mode.

If i write as u see here: (and is is correct....Who knows???)

HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO7%,,%GUID_ANDREA_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO7%,,%GUID_ANDREA_APO_EFX%
Here, if the above is ok, how would the resultant for SFX be at the end of the low bar?
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO7%,,%GUID_ANDREA_APO_

Anyone can help me?, 
to get rid of doubts, to tell me if what I say and write is correct, as well as what should be the final result for SFX.

Thanks in advance people.


----------



## OMER (Jun 16, 2018)

Custom Profile Preset option is disabled in right bottom corner in All Dolby UWP Apps, I highlighted it, see it, can anyone help to activate it
Custom Profile Preset option brings most out of the All Dolby UWP Apps, there must a solution, only audio experts can solve this, Please anyone help to fix it









Màthair said:


> I have a question about how to create the following FX for Andrea.
> 
> As you can see here:
> 
> ...




Any fix on Sound blaster cinema 5?


----------



## Jayce (Jun 17, 2018)

OMER said:


> Custom Profile Preset option is disabled in right bottom corner in All Dolby UWP Apps, I highlighted it, see it, can anyone help to activate it
> Custom Profile Preset option brings most out of the All Dolby UWP Apps, there must a solution, only audio experts can solve this, Please anyone help to fix it
> 
> 
> View attachment 102505


@OMER  yeah the custom preset is disabled for me as well for speaker system app


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 17, 2018)

Very good job guys with the controller apo I hope you keep improving here I leave you a capture of the apo and all its potential


----------



## OMER (Jun 17, 2018)

DTS HeadphoneXv1 UWP App is not working at all even after using FX Configurator





Can anyone create registry file for Dolby Atmos for Gaming


----------



## OMER (Jun 18, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @OMER  yeah the custom preset is disabled for me as well for speaker system app



Do u know hot to activate DTS HeadphoneXv1 UWP App


----------



## Jayce (Jun 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> Do u know hot to activate DTS HeadphoneXv1 UWP App


No I haven't installed or tried to use that app. Hopefully @alanfox2000

Can help out


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2018)

Quoting myself from the other thread for everyone to see:



bogmali said:


> Stop posting non-sense please! People in here volunteer their time and knowledge to help out and they have lives to live so stop blaming them if you do not get your question/s answered. I will be forced to close the thread if this continues.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> When does alanfox get's online, he is not answering i asked about it twice


I mostly see him online on Sundays/Sunday Night


----------



## consoled (Jun 19, 2018)

It seems someone created it. And he finished
Dolby Atmos for Gaming


----------



## OMER (Jun 19, 2018)

consoled said:


> It seems someone created it. And he finished
> Dolby Atmos for Gaming



Did Dolby Atmos for Gaming shows any exception type of error whenever u click on personalize panel, if not explain exact method u performed during installation to get rid of dolby gaming personalize panel error


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Jun 19, 2018)

Does anybody try this enhancers with soundcards or dacs?
I tired DDP with x-fi xtreme music and it blows trashtek out of space.


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi, people, very good work, keep it that way, here are some screenshots of what the new apo is capable of doing.


----------



## consoled (Jun 20, 2018)

Worked, sounds perfect


----------



## picarito (Jun 20, 2018)

consoled said:


> Worked, sounds perfect


Please type steps of how you made it work


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello lovers of the good sound, very good work, continue that way, here I leave you some captures of the new functions of the same

Hello lovers of good sound here I leave a small video of how to expand the new apo


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 20, 2018)

I want to add support for
Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3
Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2
Sound Blaster X-Fi MB
Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED MB
THX TruStudio Pro

Idk what the "only" kga files necessary. Any idea?



Romulus2K4 said:


> @alanfox2000 some things I'd like to point out:
> 
> 
> Copy pasting KGA files generated on your PC (which is now available for download on your site) over to %ProgramData%\Creative\SoftwareLock will only work on the PC the KGA file was originally generated on, and will not work on others. I'm afraid KGAGen is the only solution for the time being. You could create additional commands to delete unnecessary KGA files to determine whether you want 360 or 720.
> ...



Because old creative product detect LFX and GFX registry key. Old creative product cannot use new version MBAPO2 dll And I will fix that on next release.

Since the dolby uwp preset xml is only for internal speakers, we use it for external speakers. Good or not? If someone have test some xml files, please recommemd a preset file to us.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I want to add support for
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB
> ...



Do you have a preset for Dolby Atmos uwp for external speakers?


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Jun 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I want to add support for
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB
> ...



Dont waste your time and energy on those old software.All of them is the same thing like sb x720 software.
Better port apos from VIA and C-Media software.


----------



## Màthair (Jun 20, 2018)

I recommend u find on internet the Drivers created by Gamespirit. the only one person who made controllers for the old Sound Blaster with MOD drivers to mount the consoles Creative. I know it, becase i knew long time ago to him. Maybe, could be a difficult task to find these MOD drivers actually. But u can try it @alanfox2000 . Is a good idea to the people who like to have other models of creative consoles, and also give them improved support to use them if they have old or low-income computers. I u want the Sound Blaster MB2 (the black color console), i got it......... W/ Drivers included. Tell me and i sent to u. Have a nice day.


----------



## 2ji8888 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi Guys, i have been stalking this thread for quite a while now, been trying to follow the steps on how to make this audo enhancers work. much to may dismay, im unable to make it work that's why ive decided to register and seek your expertise.

im a simple man, i just want nahimic 3 installed.

any steps by steps guide? (spoon feed me)

thank you guys in advance.


----------



## consoled (Jun 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I want to add support for
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB
> ...



If you want to activate the internal speakers. You need to enable bass enhancer or virtual bass. Bass enhancer for bass frequencies: 200Hz. And the speaker icon will change to Laptop (Laptop Mode)
It will look like this


----------



## Jayce (Jun 21, 2018)

Is there a difference between Dolby Atmos uwp.reg and Dolby Atmos uwp DSP.reg?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Is there a difference between Dolby Atmos uwp.reg and Dolby Atmos uwp DSP.reg?


Dolby UWP.reg for app Version 2.x.xxx.x
Dolby UWP DSP.reg app version Version 2.xxxx.xxx.x


----------



## Màthair (Jun 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby UWP.reg for app Version 2.x.xxx.x
> Dolby UWP DSP.reg app version Version 2.xxxx.xxx.x



GamerSprit@Realtek Win7_Win8_R271
http://www.mediafire.com/file/beass3bi4qy2vsd/GamerSprit@Realtek+Win7_Win8_R271+X64+RTM+2013.zip

Creative X-FI MB2 2012 - Created/Mounted by Gamespirit (DTSpatcher Included) - to create .KGA files. To this, he used a libary file to mount the console included in the Realtek Driver).
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/jhbit6e5njzrjo3,beass3bi4qy2vsd,6i8vi05b61zhcqb/shared

XMB2 VDWEB OEM (ALL WINDOWS) Authentic/Original Installer w/ Drivers included. This don`t need Realtek Driver, nor Patch; U can install it normally.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/6i8vi05b61zhcqb/XMB2+VDWEB+OEM+(ALL+WINDOWS).EXE

XMB3 (Included Original Drivers too, to this... YES, u need a Realtek Driver to mount/install the MB3; But i think all people here knows that.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/f8naq0xn5rl39z4/Creative X-FI MB3 2015.exe

That`s all i have, the next (Except THX), u should to find in internet; To THX, don`t need to find it, because u have it included inthe original XMB2.

I hope u can do ur job w/ these, have a nice day.


----------



## tongerks (Jun 21, 2018)

hi how can i enable the voice tab in creative connect 2? can anyone help me?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

tongerks said:


> hi how can i enable the voice tab in creative connect 2? can anyone help me?


I think the voice setting is for microphones. You need to wait for new APO driver release.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

Màthair said:


> GamerSprit@Realtek Win7_Win8_R271
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/beass3bi4qy2vsd/GamerSprit@Realtek+Win7_Win8_R271+X64+RTM+2013.zip
> 
> Creative X-FI MB2 2012 - Created/Mounted by Gamespirit (DTSpatcher Included) - to create .KGA files. To this, he used a libary file to mount the console included in the Realtek Driver).
> ...



XMB3-VDWEB-2-11 - Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 Retail Version. Do not need Realtek Driver.
It create Virtual Audio Driver, not the version I wanted. But it can cracked by genkga

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 OEM version cannot activated by genkga. This version is I wanted. It use MBAPO2.dll file. It come with gigabytes and msi motherboard.
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=353&func=select&id=414&lang=en


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 21, 2018)

I try new driver apo and dolby atmos gaming with fixkit and no works for me.

When i try to delete DolbyLaboratories, there are 7 reg cant delete. no access


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> I try new driver apo and dolby atmos gaming with fixkit and no works for me.
> 
> When i try to delete DolbyLaboratories, there are 7 reg cant delete. no access


https://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.210


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> https://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.210


still no works.... with new apo driver no works atmos gaming. Driver 1.0.9 works for me.

APO Driver 1.0.9
- Update Dolby DAX API Service to 2.1002.248.0

APO Driver 2.0.1
- Update Dolby DAX API services 2.1001.250.0

maybe this is the problem.


----------



## OMER (Jun 21, 2018)

consoled said:


> If you want to activate the internal speakers. You need to enable bass enhancer or virtual bass. Bass enhancer for bass frequencies: 200Hz. And the speaker icon will change to Laptop (Laptop Mode)
> It will look like this



How to enable Laptop mode & virtual bass, how to see lenovo logo on app


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 Retail Version - Virtual Audio Driver Version  <- GenKGA works
Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 OEM Version - APO Version <- GenKGA  not work

GenKGA source code
https://pastebin.com/r1Ls55Qn found from https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=39499&start=280

I am not a programmer, hope some one make a kga for MB3 OEM and Cinema 5


----------



## Màthair (Jun 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> XMB3-VDWEB-2-11 - Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 Retail Version. Do not need Realtek Driver.
> It create Virtual Audio Driver, not the version I wanted. But it can cracked by genkga
> 
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 OEM version cannot activated by genkga. This version is I wanted. It use MBAPO2.dll file. It come with gigabytes and msi motherboard.
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=353&func=select&id=414&lang=en



U says,  It come with gigabytes and msi motherboard, then show me any msi or gb to watch them @alanfox2000  please!.


----------



## OMER (Jun 21, 2018)

Dolby Atmos for Gaming is working fine with FX Configurator v1.0.9
I used FX Configurator v2.0.1, i followed exact instructions, used fix tool
still Dolby Atmos for Gaming does not work with FX Configurator v2.0.1


----------



## Màthair (Jun 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> XMB3-VDWEB-2-11 - Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 Retail Version. Do not need Realtek Driver.
> It create Virtual Audio Driver, not the version I wanted. But it can cracked by genkga
> 
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 OEM version cannot activated by genkga. This version is I wanted. It use MBAPO2.dll file. It come with gigabytes and msi motherboard.
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=353&func=select&id=414&lang=en




I found it, the driver and the MB3 for OEM too. I will test 2morrow, first i need to install again Windows 10 in another partition to do it, and test it to install the MB3 and take the KGA files (and .DAT, is use too).


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z170N-Gaming-5-rev-10#ov

Z87 XPOWER
https://tw.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z87-XPOWER#down-driver&Win7 32



OMER said:


> Dolby Atmos for Gaming is working fine with FX Configurator v1.0.9
> I used FX Configurator v2.0.1, i followed exact instructions, used fix tool
> still Dolby Atmos for Gaming does not work with FX Configurator v2.0.1



Since you have use the other Dolby UWP apps, it may show error. I test it on VM change other Dolby UWP apps to Gaming app, and it show error. Clean install gaming app don't show error. Change app make registry mess up.


----------



## OMER (Jun 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z170N-Gaming-5-rev-10#ov
> 
> Z87 XPOWER
> ...




What's th difference between Dolby UWP versions
2.x.xxx.x - test version of dolby uwp apps
2.xxxx.xxx.x -  Windows store version  dolby uwp apps

Do we really need test versions of dolby uwp apps, if it is, then share links of old test versions of dolby uwp apps


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> still no works.... with new apo driver no works atmos gaming. Driver 1.0.9 works for me.
> 
> APO Driver 1.0.9
> - Update Dolby DAX API Service to 2.1002.248.0
> ...



APO Driver 2.0.0 is still Dolby DAX API Service  version 2.1002.248.0


----------



## OMER (Jun 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> APO Driver 2.0.0 is still Dolby DAX API Service  version 2.1002.248.0



Can anyone tell how to activate Custom Profile Preset located in right bottom in any Dolby UWP Apps


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

OMER said:


> Can anyone tell how to activate Custom Profile Preset located in right bottom in any Dolby UWP Apps
> 
> View attachment 102764


Idk, I think it is same as headphone, just load differnet xml file


----------



## OMER (Jun 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Idk, I think it is same as headphone, just load differnet xml file



I tried many methods, still it is disabled

Dolby.blogspot.com has a dolby installation video, in which this option is enabled, how to do it, what ever i tried it is not working


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

2.xxxx.xxx.x
those dolby driver error, I have too.
Bescause I have installed older version or change another app. But install on VM seem no error.
Registry workshop search dolby, be carefull what you delete. Windows has his own named dolby xxxxx DLL
I have do this before, it fix both non gaming app and gaming app when modding.


----------



## OMER (Jun 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> 2.xxxx.xxx.x
> those dolby driver error, I have too.
> Bescause I have installed older version or change another app. But install on VM seem no error.
> Registry workshop search dolby, be carefull what you delete. Windows has his own named dolby xxxxx DLL
> I have do this before, it fix both non gaming app and gaming app when modding.



So we don't need to install test versions of Dolby UWP Apps

Can u share Sound blaster Connect UWP v2.0.0.19, i can't find it on Realtek FTP Server


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 21, 2018)

OMER said:


> So we don't need to install test versions of Dolby UWP Apps
> 
> Can u share Sound blaster Connect UWP v2.0.0.19, i can't find it on Realtek FTP Server


Appx file


----------



## OMER (Jun 21, 2018)

I think Sound Blaster Cinema 5 UWP App is different from Sound blaster connect UWP App, because on windows store, you can see screenshots of Sound Blaster Cinema 5 UWP App, in that screenshot it does not show SBX 720 Panel, i'am correct, Sound Blaster Cinema 5 UWP App is separate app which is not availabe any where on internet


----------



## Jayce (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby UWP.reg for app Version 2.x.xxx.x
> Dolby UWP DSP.reg app version Version 2.xxxx.xxx.x


Why is there two different versions, is one more Updated then the other one because both work for me.?


----------



## consoled (Jun 22, 2018)

OMER said:


> Can anyone tell how to activate Custom Profile Preset located in right bottom in any Dolby UWP Apps
> 
> View attachment 102764


It's just a symbol. It notifies the user that they are using speakers and Dolby Atmos mode for external speakers. If you use the headphone it will switch into the headphone icon


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Why is there two different versions, is one more Updated then the other one because both work for me.?


This is according to dolby preset extension inf, this is the registry different when comparing inf file in preset  folder using old api and new api.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> This is according to dolby preset extension inf, this is the registry different when comparing inf file in preset  folder using old api and new api.


So with the Dolby uwp DSP, I don't have to worry about the preset.xml file?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So with the Dolby uwp DSP, I don't have to worry about the preset.xml file?


Just use the corresponding xml for corresponding app.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Just use the corresponding xml for corresponding app.


Okay, so what is the Dolby preset extension inf for?

Sorry for many questions, I am going to college for Cyber Security/IT for even more technology knowledge


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

Dolby DAX API services 2.1003.250.0 + Dolby Atmos for Gaming 2.1.1002.243, no error was shown on VM.
Clean installation is required to make sure that no error was shown on Dolby App.
But on my PC (Dirty installation), it show driver error. I am making it work on my PC.









Jayce said:


> Okay, so what is the Dolby preset extension inf for?
> 
> Sorry for many questions, I am going to college for Cyber Security/IT for even more technology knowledge



Windows 10 have new feature extension inf.
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/install/using-an-extension-inf-file
Realtek manufacturer don't need to modify his own base inf to support dolby uwp app.
Dolby manufacturer provide his own extension inf.

DCHU = base INF driver + extension + component
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/develop/universal-driver-scenarios

the Realtek UAD is DCHU universal driver


----------



## Jayce (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby DAX API services 2.1003.250.0 + Dolby Atmos for Gaming 2.1.1002.243, no error was shown on VM.
> Clean installation is required to make sure that no error was shown on Dolby App.
> But on my PC (Dirty installation), it show driver error. I am making it work on my PC.
> 
> ...


I have external speakers, do you have external speakers preset.xml file or not yet?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I have external speakers, do you have external speakers preset.xml file or not yet?


No, the xml file is from Dolby manufacturer which use for OEM laptop and desktop PC ( internal speakers )
You can google the folder name, whether it is preset file for OEM laptop or desktop PC
lenovo aio930 and lenovo aio950  are desktop PC, internal stereo speakers. Similar to external speakers .
Note that there are folder call default which have non tuning for internal speakers.

You can try change sku value on xml file from SnG to DolbyAtmos to use newest dolby atmos app


----------



## Jayce (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> No, the xml file is from Dolby manufacturer which use for OEM laptop and desktop PC ( internal speakers )
> You can google the folder name, whether it is preset file for OEM laptop or desktop PC
> lenovo aio930 and lenovo aio950  are desktop PC, internal stereo speakers. Similar to external speakers .
> Note that there are folder call default which have non tuning for internal speakers.
> ...


So far I haven't found the preset folders for desktop PC's you named. I even checked the Lenovo website. I don't know the folder name that I have to Google search. Can you try help me find one, I would appreciate it if you can.


----------



## consoled (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby DAX API services 2.1003.250.0 + Dolby Atmos for Gaming 2.1.1002.243, no error was shown on VM.
> Clean installation is required to make sure that no error was shown on Dolby App.
> But on my PC (Dirty installation), it show driver error. I am making it work on my PC.
> 
> ...


If you install your both version of Dolby Atmos. Sure, you will see error this. This error from both use api to run xml file. If you can remove the api code, the error will be deleted



Jayce said:


> So far I haven't found the preset folders for desktop PC's you named. I even checked the Lenovo website. I don't know the folder name that I have to Google search. Can you try help me find one, I would appreciate it if you can.


You do not need to find it. Just by not activating the bass enhancer and virtual bass, the laptop mode will be turned off. Can see Dolby Atmos will be a speaker icon, not a laptop icon
The difference between laptop mode and external speakers is that the laptop mode will improve the bass for the laptop speakers

Value 0 is disabled, if is 1 => enabled


----------



## Jayce (Jun 22, 2018)

consoled said:


> If you install your both version of Dolby Atmos. Sure, you will see error this. This error from both use api to run xml file. If you can remove the api code, the error will be deleted
> 
> 
> You do not need to find it. Just by not activating the bass enhancer and virtual bass, the laptop mode will be turned off. Can see Dolby Atmos will be a speaker icon, not a laptop icon
> ...


 the preset I'm using has the same values like the image.The endpoint type says "internal_speaker".


----------



## consoled (Jun 22, 2018)

Jayce said:


> the preset I'm using has the same values like the image.The endpoint type says "internal_speaker".


Good. You have been using external speakers. Remember: bass enhancer and virtual bass are only enabled for laptops.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 22, 2018)

consoled said:


> Good. You have been using external speakers. Remember: bass enhancer and virtual bass are only enabled for laptops.


I added some values to other areas of the preset as well. Using the image you posted


----------



## Màthair (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> XMB3-VDWEB-2-11 - Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 Retail Version. Do not need Realtek Driver.
> It create Virtual Audio Driver, not the version I wanted. But it can cracked by genkga
> 
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 OEM version cannot activated by genkga. This version is I wanted. It use MBAPO2.dll file. It come with gigabytes and msi motherboard.
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=353&func=select&id=414&lang=en



Weel, job done!; here i put an image w/ the MB3 ACTIVATED and w/ the VoiceFX activated too. I remenber the version of MB3 that i have (W/Drivers inclued, never activated the VoiceFX panel. I used the Realtek Driver


alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby DAX API services 2.1003.250.0 + Dolby Atmos for Gaming 2.1.1002.243, no error was shown on VM.
> Clean installation is required to make sure that no error was shown on Dolby App.
> But on my PC (Dirty installation), it show driver error. I am making it work on my PC.
> 
> ...




Well, job done!; here i put an image w/ the MB3 ACTIVATED and w/ the VoiceFX activated too. I remenber the version of MB3 that i have (W/Drivers included, never activated the VoiceFX panel. I used the Realtek Driver version realtek_hd_audio_6.0.1.8010 to install, using the inf file called "HDXMB3H.inf" (I`ve write my Hardware ID in the inf file before install). Once installed (in test mode), i restarte the computer, once again in windows i`ve installed the MB3 version "CreativeSBW10" from the link you posted to me (in the SBXFiMB3 subfolder, i`ve read is the 1.00.06 version. 

Just one thing more, the installer generate a dat file, but the dat is no necessary really, w/ the .kga is enough. I hope serve to your purposes, and that`s all my friend @alanfox2000 .


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Weel, job done!; here i put an image w/ the MB3 ACTIVATED and w/ the VoiceFX activated too. I remenber the version of MB3 that i have (W/Drivers inclued, never activated the VoiceFX panel. I used the Realtek Driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this MB3 OEM version?
Can you get Sound Blaster ZxRi and sound blaster zxri work?
I will upload the file folder, the lite folder only include the setup file(not Alchemy, no AutoUpd)
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/xt0v85gk0nf3y/Creative


----------



## OMER (Jun 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Weel, job done!; here i put an image w/ the MB3 ACTIVATED and w/ the VoiceFX activated too. I remenber the version of MB3 that i have (W/Drivers inclued, never activated the VoiceFX panel. I used the Realtek Driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done, great job


----------



## Màthair (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Is this MB3 OEM version?
> Can you get Sound Blaster ZxRi and sound blaster zxri work?
> I will upload the file folder, the lite folder only include the setup file(not Alchemy, no AutoUpd)
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/xt0v85gk0nf3y/Creative



Yeah, i`ve downloaded the realtek driver and the MB3 from one of ur links you`ve added here in the forum @alanfox2000 . 2morrow i try to do work the ZxRi* in the windows 10 i`ve installed to test drivers and Sound Blaster consoles.

You wrote  Sound Blaster ZxRi and sound blaster zxri?, are u sure?, not repeated the same Sound Blaster console name?. I need to be sure u wrote well the names.

I`ve seen the consoles you uploaded to your mediafire, i think there`s no necessary the subfolder called "SpkEQ", u can eliminate that part of the consoles (or do it the people that use it them to install), is absurd, give rise to errors in the installation with that equalizer that is not really useful at all. And yeah, there`s not necessary autoupdate (because NEVER actualize the console, i`ve tried few hours ago, and nothing of nothing actualized the utoupdate). And Alchemy, well....... Depends if people who use it, or not to games.

Is more, i think u should to actualize to the lastest versions all the software inclueded the MB3 OEM console; (example the HOAL, APOIMS and others). This is better to have a MB3 OEM updated to use the people.

That`s all, if any thing more; just leave me an answer with my user name here in the forum. Greetings, and good day for everyone.


----------



## dododo (Jun 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Weel, job done!; here i put an image w/ the MB3 ACTIVATED and w/ the VoiceFX activated too. I remenber the version of MB3 that i have (W/Drivers inclued, never activated the VoiceFX panel. I used the Realtek Driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...






KEY ? ?


----------



## Màthair (Jun 22, 2018)

dododo said:


> KEY ? ?




Not @dododo , to install the MB2 u must to use the inf into the subfolder "Drivers", and do it from the Sound panel, adding this inf from there to charge the console and drivers. If no the MB2 never will works. Once again added the inf file, there`s not necessary the register key, and u can install the software w/out do that.

The software really is obsolet, and nobody use now the MB2; but the system install the software anyway. If needs help, u can contact me at my fb acount:

https://www.facebook.com/Ulik.Fernandez.Perla

If u can`t install it, there i am; but to help u i will need u install the Teamviewer.

Have a nice day friend!.



dododo said:


> KEY ? ?



But man!, i`m talking about the MB3 OEM on this post, no the MB2, are u wrong. Are un installing another version of Sound Blaster, that`s the one before MB3. 

From the 1st link u must download the Creative SB X-Fi driver.

GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z170N-Gaming-5-rev-10#ov

From the 2nd link, u must download the Realtek driver. Add ur hardware ID to the inf file called "HDXMB3H.inf", erase all the rest of inf files from the subfolder WIN64. The enter in test mode, and install the realtel driver, once done. Restart, and install the MB3 OEM software, then put into the softwarelock folder the KGA file called "CTL02H0X2.kga. Restart!. And once restarted, u can use the MB3 w/out any problem, completely functional.

Z87 XPOWER
https://tw.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z87-XPOWER#down-driver&Win7 32


----------



## OMER (Jun 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Not @dododo , to install the MB2 u must to use the inf into the subfolder "Drivers", and do it from the Sound panel, adding this inf from there to charge the console and drivers. If no the MB2 never will works. Once again added the inf file, there`s not necessary the register key, and u can install the software w/out do that.
> 
> The software really is obsolet, and nobody use now the MB2; but the system install the software anyway. If needs help, u can contact me at my fb acount:
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can i use SB XFI MB3 KGA files to unlock voice panel in SBX 720


----------



## Màthair (Jun 22, 2018)

OMER said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Can i use SB XFI MB3 KGA files to unlock voice panel in SBX 720



I think is another the way to activate th VoiceFX, this must be arranged from the inf file that use the realtek driver; so then, when u install the 720 the VoiceFX is activated and completely functional in the SBX 720 Console.

Link to download the RTK Driver+MB3OEM (KGA Crack included). x32&x64 Bits, for any Windows (From windows 7 onwards).

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tnyrhxb9nzieteo/RTK+MB3 OEM.7z


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Weel, job done!; here i put an image w/ the MB3 ACTIVATED and w/ the VoiceFX activated too. I remenber the version of MB3 that i have (W/Drivers inclued, never activated the VoiceFX panel. I used the Realtek Driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Don't work. This is want I do. Please follow me what I did to help me fix.
Download this apo driver version here: https://www52.zippyshare.com/v/wbYTmyu2/file.html
MB3 with CTShared +  Alchemy updated: http://www.mediafire.com/file/un0gu58m208hctp/SOUND_BLASTER_XFI_MB3_1.00.06.rar/file
GenKGA3 http://www.mediafire.com/file/nd95rr181znsi5l/2.-GenKGA3_PW123.rar/file
APO Driver -> Creative Sound Blaster -> Generic Driver
FX configurator -> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 Render.ini and Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 Render.reg
Install MB3, then use GenkGA3 create CTLT02H0X2.kga  and copy to softwarelock folder, then reboot
Now, it show audio device not support.


----------



## OMER (Jun 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> I think is another the way to activate th VoiceFX, this must be arranged from the inf file that use the realtek driver; so then, when u install the 720 the VoiceFX is activated and completely functional in the SBX 720 Console.
> 
> Link to download the RTK Driver+MB3OEM (KGA Crack included). x32&x64 Bits, for any Windows (From windows 7 onwards).
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tnyrhxb9nzieteo/RTK+MB3 OEM.7z



So i should install realtek driver which you shared on mediafire - RTK Driver+MB3OEM

should i copy all kga files or one specicfic kga file to unlock voice tab in sbx720


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

OMER said:


> So i should install realtek driver which you shared on mediafire - RTK Driver+MB3OEM
> 
> should i copy all kga files or one specicfic kga file to unlock voice tab in sbx720


No, MB3 did not work with my apo driver. So I am asking Màthair for help.


----------



## OMER (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> No, MB3 did not work with my apo driver. So I am asking Màthair for help.



Mathair added his hardware id in HDXMB3.ini, that's how he is successful in fully activating MB3


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

Note that after install Alchemy, HASCoreM, HOAL etc ......
the file hash of KGA file generate from GenKGA3 is different if don't install these thing.

After restart audio service, MB5 able to use now. But the voice FX still not able to use.


----------



## OMER (Jun 22, 2018)

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 OEM version cannot activated by genkga, it needs cracked kga specific file, which is cracked by Mathair, he shared it on Mediafire, test this driver& if it activates, then implement it on APO Driver, link below 

This file is locked, u need ask mathair to unlock file on mediafire

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tnyrhxb9nzieteo/RTK+MB3 OEM.7z


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 22, 2018)

OMER said:


> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 OEM version cannot activated by genkga, it needs cracked kga specific file, which is cracked by Mathair, he shared it on Mediafire, test this driver& if it activates, then implement it on APO Driver, link below
> 
> This file is locked, u need ask mathair to unlock file on mediafire
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tnyrhxb9nzieteo/RTK+MB3 OEM.7z



MB5 work now, only voice not able to use.

Download the required apo driver and mb3 at post #228
Try this if you have microphone, to activate voice FX on MB3, plug in your microphones.
fx configurator-> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 Capture.ini and import Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 Capture.reg
restart audio serives.

CTLT02H0X2.kga for Xi Fi MB5
MD5 filehash: 3E380E8F4280A9ED25861A929A495110


----------



## OMER (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> MB5 work now, only voice not able to use.
> 
> Download the required apo driver and mb3 at post #228
> Try this if you have microphone, to activate voice FX on MB3, plug in your microphones.
> ...



This is so confusing, XFI MB5 Voice panel is working fro me, through your fx configurator v2.0.1, but XFI MB3's voice panel is not working, i have microphone, XFI MB5 Voice panel is activated, voice panel of XFI MB5 did not worked before, so installed Fresh windows 10, then i installed XFI MB5, it works


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> No, MB3 did not work with my apo driver. So I am asking Màthair for help.




hi *alanfox2000*, may be this post by *Sahaprof *from thred *The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10 *will help you to fix  
Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 3 with your APO driver!!  im saying coz it is perfectly worked for me with full functionality on win 10 pro 1709.

pls visit here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...udio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/page-35


----------



## OMER (Jun 22, 2018)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> hi *alanfox2000*, may be this post by *Sahaprof *from thred *The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10 *will help you to fix
> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 3 with your APO driver!!  im saying coz it is perfectly worked for me with full functionality on win 10 pro 1709.
> 
> pls visit here:
> ...



Google Drive

Sorry, this file is infected with a virus

Only the owner is allowed to download infected files.


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 22, 2018)

Very good work with the new apo guys continue that way here I leave some of the new functions that I could make work


----------



## Màthair (Jun 22, 2018)

OMER said:


> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 OEM version cannot activated by genkga, it needs cracked kga specific file, which is cracked by Mathair, he shared it on Mediafire, test this driver& if it activates, then implement it on APO Driver, link below
> 
> This file is locked, u need ask mathair to unlock file on mediafire
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tnyrhxb9nzieteo/RTK+MB3 OEM.7z



File UNLOCKED people. Sorry, i`ve forget to disable the protection to share.


----------



## Màthair (Jun 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> MB5 work now, only voice not able to use.
> 
> Download the required apo driver and mb3 at post #228
> Try this if you have microphone, to activate voice FX on MB3, plug in your microphones.
> ...



I Knew it, knew the MB5 don`t need a new kga file (maybe a dat yes, could be this dat was created by the installation (during or after the installation, i refer me to then u`ve restarted the computer). Maybe could be generate a folder w/ a dat file enumerating or giving a name to the MB5 (as do the MB3 too) as a conection between the realtek and the MB5. Pufff, is difficult to explain, but people who have installed before the MB5 on his computer, i hope understand my words.


----------



## OMER (Jun 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> I Knew it, knew the MB5 don`t need a new kga file (maybe a dat yes, could be this dat was created by the installation (during or after the installation, i refer me to then u`ve restarted the computer). Maybe could be generate a folder w/ a dat file enumerating or giving a name to the MB5 (as do the MB3 too) as a conection between the realtek and the MB5. Pufff, is difficult to explain, but people who have installed before the MB5 on his computer, i hope understand my words.



Can u describe exact instructions to install RTK+MB3 OEM


----------



## Màthair (Jun 22, 2018)

OMER said:


> Can u describe exact instructions to install RTK+MB3 OEM



Firsdt of all, write ur Hardware ID in the inf file included on Realtek WIN64 subfolder, save changes.

Enter in test mode, install the driver realtek. Restart. Install the crack in Softwarelock, and then install the MB3. Restart. Done!.


----------



## OMER (Jun 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Firsdt of all, write ur Hardware ID in the inf file included on Realtek WIN64 subfolder, save changes.
> 
> Enter in test mode, install the driver realtek. Restart. Install the crack in Softwarelock, and then install the MB3. Restart. Done!.



Thanks for that, nice simple explanation



alanfox2000 said:


> MB5 work now, only voice not able to use.
> 
> Download the required apo driver and mb3 at post #228
> Try this if you have microphone, to activate voice FX on MB3, plug in your microphones.
> ...



Can anyone help me to get rid of this APO Driver error, i tried every possible methods, this is persistent error, no matter what u try,this error still occurs, see the attached image


----------



## Màthair (Jun 23, 2018)

Mastereluno said:


> Very good work with the new apo guys continue that way here I leave some of the new functions that I could make work



Is nice to see the MB5 working, but u can say "How to install it?". W/ all the steps please, people needs to know how to do it.

I refer em, to the files, software, steps w/ these, all in general; from the beginning to the end. Thanx in adavance.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 23, 2018)

Newest version of MB2
GIGABYTES XFMB-GBS2D-3-LB
http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_creative_sb_7series_w8.exe
ASUS XFMB-AUS2D-3-LB
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/SB_XFi_V10401_Win7_8.zip

As MB2 ASUS OEM XFMB-AUS2D-1-LB is old version of setup, can some one modify the new setup (XFMB-AUS2D-3-LB) in order for non support motherboard using?

Lite OEM Version (Alchemy, OpenAL, APOIM, etc updated)
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/wr4pr07z4qy2v/Lite

MB2 Products
THX TruStudio Pro -> CTLT99HB0X.kga
Sound Blaster Panel -> CTD1JXF23A.kga

MB3 ->  CTL02H0X2.kga

MB5  ->  CTLX2Q3X2.kga

SBCinema3 -> CTLMN34X2.kga

SBCinema2 -> CTLT9SJDX2.kga

SBCinema1 -> CTLT47H9X2.kga

SBX720 -> CTLNBK2HX2.kga

SBX360 -> CTLLAS4HX2.kga

SBCinema5 -> ????


----------



## Màthair (Jun 23, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Newest version of MB2
> GIGABYTES XFMB-GBS2D-3-LB
> http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_creative_sb_7series_w8.exe
> ASUS XFMB-AUS2D-3-LB
> ...




I don`t forget to find the ZixR, the next Monday i will continue downloading and testing the consoles @alanfox2000 .

Note: That previous versions of MB2, are for specific Motherboards, in their day they gave problems for their installation because they do not possess the official controllers of the MB2 really.

Take care, if you or other persona wants to install these versions. If anyone wants the MB2 w/ the original drivers, just tell me, and i publish here a link to download.

Oh, and the more important!, how to install it the MB2, has a trick really. 

Have a nice weekend, @Màthair .


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jun 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> Thanks for that, nice simple explanation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unistall/ Remove old version of APO Driver in your PC and try run as Administrator the Newest version.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 23, 2018)

> APO Driver 2.0.6
> - Add support for Sound Blaster Cinema
> - Add support for Sound Blaster Cinema 2
> - Add support for Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2
> ...


----------



## OMER (Jun 23, 2018)

Alanfox2000, You are Awesome man, truly



Màthair said:


> I don`t forget to find the ZixR, the next Monday i will continue downloading and testing the consoles @alanfox2000 .
> 
> Note: That previous versions of MB2, are for specific Motherboards, in their day they gave problems for their installation because they do not possess the official controllers of the MB2 really.
> 
> ...



Tried everything, can u tell any different method to get rid of this error, reinstalling os for this small issue is hassale


----------



## Màthair (Jun 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> Alanfox2000, You are Awesome man, truly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U must uninstall the soft Driver Apo w/ Uninstall Tool, then use ccleaner (or other that serve to this purpose) to erase all the reg files orphans in the registry. Then repeat the process again, until u see the registry have no orphan keys.

Try it @OMER .

Restart, and install again.


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 23, 2018)

When I restart my pc dolby effect doesnt works. I must to use apo driver repair and works again. pls fix it.


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello good afternoon lover of good sound very good work with the new apo follow like that here is a video of what the new apo can do


----------



## OMER (Jun 23, 2018)

What is apo instance in Dolby .xml file


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> What is apo instance in Dolby .xml file



I use default xml


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 23, 2018)

Excellent sound very good work continue that way 










Hello lovers of good sound, very good work, continue that way, here is a video of what the new apo can do


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 24, 2018)

Fix Dolby UWP apps acessing driver and exception info
Delete folder: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3

The laptops with Dolby app 2.x.xxx.x will only update to apps version  2.x.xxx.x though Microsoft Store and 2.x.xxx.x api though Windows Update according to Software Component swc\ven_dolby&pid_dax3apisvc

The laptops with Dolby app 2.xxxx.xxx.x will only update to apps version 2.x.xxx.x though Microsoft Store and 2.xxxx.xxx.x api though Windows Update according to Software Component swc\ven_dolby&pid_dax3aposvc


----------



## Jayce (Jun 24, 2018)

Does anyone know the maximum value for Dolby Atmos preset file? For example dialog enhancer, volume leveler amount: maximum values?


----------



## Màthair (Jun 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Fix Dolby UWP apps acessing driver and exception info
> Delete folder: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3
> 
> The laptops with Dolby app 2.x.xxx.x will only update to apps version  2.x.xxx.x though Microsoft Store and 2.x.xxx.x api though Windows Update according to Software Component swc\ven_dolby&pid_dax3apisvc
> ...




I`ve downloaded the next 3 Consoles of Creative (The monday i will test the 3); i`ve actualized all the packs w/ the latest versions od the software of creative that belongs to the X-Fi Go Pro console.

The Consoles are these:

mb_driver_audio_Recon3Di&ZxRi_1.03.24

Sound Blaster Acoustic Engine Pro v.1.02.06

Sound Blaster X-Fi Go Pro v.Win10.1.02.0082. This, i`ve downloaded from the official page of Creative, and in the page says is just for Windows 10; but i have my doubts (maybe works on other windows too). I`ve changed the "Support.cab" into the subfolder Setup, in Audio folder. I did this, because
the version of support.cab that owned the original for Windows 10; when looking inside with 7z; I have noticed that the file called "CTComp.dat" brings the following information added in the file.

[Hardware.Map10]
;; Pelican 2 THX
ID = 041E30DD
CompanyName = Creative
ProductName = Sound Blaster X-Fi Go! Pro
ProductVersion = 1.0
DefAppPath = \ Creative \ Sound Blaster X-Fi Go Pro
BillBoardType = 00
UninstallIcon = \ Bitmaps \ SBXFi.ico
FeatureSet = NIL
Readme = NIL
SpeakerPref =
DigitalOutput = NIL
CustomRDF = NIL
Manual = MANUAL_MAP_00
InstallQFE =
InstQFEB4Drvs =

[Hardware.Map11]
;; Pelican 2 SBX
ID = 041E3233
CompanyName = Creative
ProductName = Sound Blaster X-Fi Go! Pro
ProductVersion = 1.0
DefAppPath = \ Creative \ Sound Blaster X-Fi Go Pro
BillBoardType = 00
UninstallIcon = \ Bitmaps \ SBXFi.ico
FeatureSet = NIL
Readme = NIL
SpeakerPref =
DigitalOutput = NIL
CustomRDF = NIL
Manual = MANUAL_MAP_01
InstallQFE =
InstQFEB4Drvs =

[FeatureSet1]

[MANUAL_MAP_00]
manual1.chm = Sound Blaster X-Fi Go! Pro

[MANUAL_MAP_01]
manual2.chm = Sound Blaster X-Fi Go! Pro

[SPEAKERPREF_MAP_00]

[QFE_MAP_00]

[QFE_MAP_01]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then, it happens that when starting the setup.exe (inside the subfolder "Setup", inside the Audio folder); the installer starts, but when you next give it "it does not recognize the X-Fi Go Pro card as connected and sends a message as it will not install the card software.

Plus, I own the original CD of this card, (in fact I had this portable / handheld USB card in my computer), and I did the following.

Change the "support.cab" that comes with my CD and change it to the one with the Windows 10 version of the X-Fi Go Pro; and now when you run the setup.exe it no longer sends the message (even if it does not detect the connected card in the computer) and it seems that if you are going to let the software install the Go Pro.

Here I leave the info that brings the "support.cab" in your file called "CTComp.dat", and that I replaced by the one that had the version for Windows 10; as you will see, the info changes and can be the key for you to choose the option to install the Go Pro.

[Hardware.Map10]
ID = 00000000
CompanyName = Creative
ProductName = Sound Blaster X-Fi Go! Pro
ProductVersion = 1.0
DefAppPath = \ Creative \ Sound Blaster X-Fi Go Pro
BillBoardType = 00
UninstallIcon = \ Bitmaps \ SBXFi.ico
FeatureSet = NIL
Readme = NIL
SpeakerPref =
DigitalOutput = NIL
CustomRDF = NIL
Manual = MANUAL_MAP_00
InstallQFE =
InstQFEB4Drvs =

[FeatureSet1]

[MANUAL_MAP_00]
manual.chm = Sound Blaster X-Fi Go! Pro

[SPEAKERPREF_MAP_00]

[QFE_MAP_00]

[QFE_MAP_01]

Apart from this, this installer gives the option to choose what you want to install from the X-Fi or Pro software; It is not like others that only have the option "Full installation".

SetupTypes = FULL, CUSTOM, DRIVERS_ONLY
MaintTypes = ADD, REMOVE, REPAIR, REMOVE_ALL

This is a point in favor, because we can choose what to install at the time.

Now, I'm going to upload this version to my mediafire, and I want you to take a look at it; If you think you can remove something that you will not need, or any improvement that you see fit and is favorable to enhance the software of this card ........ You will always be welcome, and apart you will benefit us. What do you think @alanfox2000 ?.

Note: This console is a latest version of the console included in the Gamespirit MODS, just change the name of the folder (EntCon), and the name of the main executable; called "EntC.exe; the version is this:

SoftwareSubPath = Entertainment Console
SoftwareID = ENTERTAINMENT_CONSOLE
SoftwareVersion = 3.01.02
SoftwareFriendlyName = Creative Entertainment Console

And the used in the Gamespirit Mods was 2.56, if I remember correctly.

I wait your answer.

Here`s the link to the X-Fi Go Pro in my Mediafire:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/glvhc0v0q9jszl3/Sound_Blaster_X-Fi_Go_Pro_v.Win10.1.02.0082.7z/file


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys after a while dolby atmos effect doesnt works and I must to use driver apo repair and works again.. pls help me


----------



## moizesml (Jun 24, 2018)

Do you have in your software a option to "turn the volume down" on frequëncies? Like, I'm trying to do that on my eletric guitar.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 24, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> Guys after a while dolby atmos effect doesnt works and I must to use driver apo repair and works again.. pls help me


Windows 10 silent update driver, to disable driver update:
https://www.howtogeek.com/302595/ho...from-automatically-updating-hardware-drivers/

If audio driver update, you need to load the ini and import reg again


----------



## OMER (Jun 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Windows 10 silent update driver, to disable driver update:
> https://www.howtogeek.com/302595/ho...from-automatically-updating-hardware-drivers/
> 
> If audio driver update, you need to load the ini and import reg again




Can anyone tell clear difference between two Dolby UWP Apps versions

2.x.xxx.x - What are this version, why we use this versions, if this versions & windows store versions are same
2.xxxx.xxx.x - This are Windows Store Dolby UWP Apps, full stable versions

Why New APO Driver v2.0.6 has options to select between this two Dolby UWP versions, both are same, then why to implement test versions in APO Driver

Answer this, I'am confused to decide between this two versions, better versions should be implemented in APO Driver, to get rid of confusions

One more thing, I think if UWP .NET Frameworks are included In APO Driver with Dolby UWP Driver selection option, it will solve many problems

Some people gets confused about this UWP .NET Frameworks, if implemented in APO Driver, it will be easy for people

Only Windows Store Dolby UWP version drivers with UWP .NET Frameworks should be in apo driver

Please anyone Answer this above question, I'am unable to decide


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 24, 2018)

As above, I have been using the APO driver and it would be nice if the UWP .Net Frameworks were auto installed, it makes it easier for beginners to install the UWP apps like the Dolby and DTS ones. Props to making it though.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 24, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3765377

How do @consoled get MB2 the black sound blaster console work?



prettyclaire82 said:


> As above, I have been using the APO driver and it would be nice if the UWP .Net Frameworks were auto installed, it makes it easier for beginners to install the UWP apps like the Dolby and DTS ones. Props to making it though.


I want to make a uwp runtime repack.
But I could not get the download link of all runtime from ms store. M$ store would not let you download if your PC have installed  the runtimes. And win10 don't let me uninstall all these runtimes so I cannot get all runtime appx files.


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 24, 2018)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/3176696/c-runtime-framework-packages-for-desktop-bridge

Is this related to the UWP runtimes?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 24, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/3176696/c-runtime-framework-packages-for-desktop-bridge
> 
> Is this related to the UWP runtimes?



Just part of these runtime, not all of them.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 24, 2018)

virtual audio-cable adds boat loads of latency when you use APO's


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 24, 2018)

Any progammer here update GenKGA (unlock Sound Blaster Cinema 5 on Sound Blaster UWP app)? what I know Kga file genrate base on mac address

GenKGA source code
https://pastebin.com/r1Ls55Qn found from https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=39499&start=280


----------



## OMER (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone Solve this FX Configurator errors


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 24, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> virtual audio-cable adds boat loads of latency when you use APO's


In the download link, I provide 2 version. Use the another one.



OMER said:


> Anyone Solve this FX Configurator errors
> 
> View attachment 102959


Ingore, run cmd as admin type
Regsvr32 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MBAPO32.dll


----------



## OMER (Jun 24, 2018)

Which one of this Dolby UWP Apps version is latest & better without any errors

Tell me which is latest & error free

2.x.xxx.x
2.xxxx.xxx.x


----------



## picarito (Jun 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> Which one of this Dolby UWP Apps version is latest & better without any errors
> 
> Tell me which is latest & error free
> 
> ...


I kept getting driver can't load so had to clean install Windows and all good now.nor registry cleaner nor other clean tool helped


----------



## Jayce (Jun 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> Which one of this Dolby UWP Apps version is latest & better without any errors
> 
> Tell me which is latest & error free
> 
> ...



@alanfox2000

Help post #271


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 24, 2018)

proof my kga works x


----------



## picarito (Jun 24, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> proof my kga works x


Which kga is it and what did u install to make it work?


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 24, 2018)

I made it from the source code x


----------



## picarito (Jun 24, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> I made it from the source code x


Can u share?


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 24, 2018)

Moderator needs to accept the link I posted x


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jun 24, 2018)

Does your compile trigger anti viruses like the original?


----------



## picarito (Jun 24, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Does your compile trigger anti viruses like the original?


It does but just disable smartscreen and check apps and files l,run it and then enable it again.i can confirm is working


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 24, 2018)

*https://tinyurl.com/yc2rlzx3*  This is my kga file


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 25, 2018)

how about viper4windows+equalizer APO

thats what I use getting it working can be .... painful

usually requires multiple reinstalls to get them both to play nice 

I been pondering writing a simple menu driven tool that lets user stack and load APO's without tedious registry editing or loading preset files
just a simple uncheck/check to enable and a tree hierarchy for stacking effects


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> View attachment 102986
> 
> *https://tinyurl.com/yc2rlzx3*  This is my kga file



Thank for your help.
The only KGA necessary for unlock Cinmea 5 is CTLPS4HTX2.kga
The old GenKGA don't work.
I have upload your complied GenKGA on Audio Enhancer download page.
I name the new GenKGA  - "GenKGA3 v2"



OneMoar said:


> how about viper4windows+equalizer APO
> 
> thats what I use getting it working can be .... painful
> 
> ...



You can reference to apo analyzer from realtek
http://www.mediafire.com/file/53tqlzol62b5yb4

Another reference apo tool
http://www.mediafire.com/file/q0a2bs2il3sz6f5

ini config Viper4Windows + Equalizer APO (on the post attachment)

=====================================================

Sound Blaster Recon3Di + Sound Blaster ZxRi Control Panel
Remove Hardware Check on msi file, but still cannot detect hardware
http://www.mediafire.com/file/x741qhdz2338grc

Speech Platform Toolchain v4
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hwiciw5999wd1lo

AudioDeviceGraphDump
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jf0msxltzjy35h5

idk what is these tool can do, but Audio Device Graph Dump show currently active render APO pipelines in the Windows Audio Service and there is a tool
AudioToolbox.


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Jun 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Thank for your help.
> The only KGA necessary for unlock Cinmea 5 is CTLPS4HTX2.kga
> The old GenKGA don't work.
> I have upload your complied GenKGA on Audio Enhancer download page.
> ...


t

It Unlocks sound blaster cinema 5 without any bugs!! but no effect....!!  any solution??


----------



## Màthair (Jun 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Thank for your help.
> The only KGA necessary for unlock Cinmea 5 is CTLPS4HTX2.kga
> The old GenKGA don't work.
> I have upload your complied GenKGA on Audio Enhancer download page.
> ...



Where`s the link to Audio Enhancer download page ?, if uploaded the file, then share the link @alanfox2000 .


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

Màthair said:


> I`ve downloaded the next 3 Consoles of Creative (The monday i will test the 3); i`ve actualized all the packs w/ the latest versions od the software of creative that belongs to the X-Fi Go Pro console.
> 
> The Consoles are these:
> 
> ...



ENTERTAINMENT_CONSOLE do not want me to get installed.
It give EntCon\setup.inx error during install



Màthair said:


> Where`s the link to Audio Enhancer download page ?, if uploaded the file, then share the link @alanfox2000 .


puresoftapps Audio/Sound Enhancers page, Sound Blaster Connect UWP app -> Installation

Many Sound Blaster Control Panel....


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jun 25, 2018)

I am working on a Tutorial video for installing/getting different APOs to work, but I think the latest _APO Driver 2.0.6 _broke compatibility with older Creative Suites, like Creative X-Fi MB5.

@alanfox2000 any thoughts on this?


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> View attachment 102986
> 
> *https://tinyurl.com/yc2rlzx3*  This is my kga file



Great job, does sbc5 require only single kga file ?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I am working on a Tutorial video for installing/getting different APOs to work, but I think the latest _APO Driver 2.0.6 _broke compatibility with older Creative Suites, like Creative X-Fi MB5.
> 
> @alanfox2000 any thoughts on this?



You need to select generic driver, do not select uwp driver


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jun 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> You need to select generic driver, do not select uwp driver



That is what I have done. With the _APO Driver 2.0.1 _ Creative X-Fi MB5, Cinema 3 worked. With the latest _APO Driver 2.0.6_, it doesn't. Please, check for yourself.


----------



## Màthair (Jun 25, 2018)

OMER said:


> Great job, does sbc5 require only single kga file ?



Yep!, the only KGA necessary for unlock Cinmea 5 is CTLPS4HTX2.kga. Install the new "GenKGA3 v2", and then leave alone this kga (erase the rest of .kga files in the folder) in the SoftwareLock folder. Then execute the SBC5 to test if works @OMER . Enjoy!.


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Yep!, the only KGA necessary for unlock Cinmea 5 is CTLPS4HTX2.kga. Install the new "GenKGA3 v2", and then leave alone this kga (erase the rest of .kga files in the folder) in the SoftwareLock folder. Then execute the SBC5 to test if works @OMER . Enjoy!.



Sound Blaster Cinema 5, Works Perfectly Fine, look at attached image

Ton of appreciation for prettyclaire82, yo did an amazing job

SBC5 Unlocked, I still can't believe it


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 25, 2018)

Glad to help, the coding was a bit tough, but tried my best x


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> Glad to help, the coding was a bit tough, but tried my best x



You are just Awesome, how did u do unlocked sbc5

Appreciation continues...……………...


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 25, 2018)

I just seem to find it hard getting the voice on the Soundblaster Cinema 5 for microphone capture working, but aside that, glad I could help x


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> I just seem to find it hard getting the voice on the Soundblaster Cinema 5 for microphone capture working, but aside that, glad I could help x



Where is Microphone Voice tab in SBC5, tell me, I will test it with my mic


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 25, 2018)

It should appear below Speakers as a Voice tab in the UWP


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> It should appear below Speakers as a Voice tab in the UWP



I think Voice tab is disabled in my SBC5, look at image nothing below speakers tab, tell me what exactly u did to activate voice tab







alanfox2000 said:


> You need to select generic driver, do not select uwp driver



Can anyone tell how to change background image of Sound Blaster Cinema 5

I know how to change in SBX 720 Desktop & UWP, But not sbc5


----------



## Màthair (Jun 25, 2018)

OMER said:


> I think Voice tab is disabled in my SBC5, look at image nothing below speakers tab, tell me what exactly u did to activate voice tab
> 
> View attachment 103032
> 
> Help me to install it @OMER  , i never did it before. In a hour, i`ll wait u in my Facebook, now i go to have lunch!. Nice day, a huge.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

Orignal Realtek UAD Driver with Creative UWP app support
https://www12.zippyshare.com/v/vhydYmfq/file.html

It seem to fail to detect hardware after I modify the inf install.
May be UAD Driver install mbfilt64.sys case detect fail?!

According to this post:
https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=39499&start=280#p611968


> you need to force install *INF file containing MBfilt64.sys driver* from Realtek drivers, then install XFi MB3 software, and then if not work out of the box you need to use GenKGA to generate kga files. GenKGA source code



New GenKGA not complied under MBfilt64.sys installed (APO Driver don't include MBfilt64.sys).

So GenKGA fail to unlock Sound Blaster X720/X360/Cinema 5 if MBfilt64.sys is installed.


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

It's easy, unlike other complex installation of audio enhancers

I'am Sharing My Sound Blaster Cinema 5 Installation on Mediafire

Follow  proper instructions

If still sbc5 does not activates, I recommended do a fresh installation of windows 10, as I did

Install through APO Driver v2.0.6

http://www.mediafire.com/file/k6tbs..._Cinema_5_%28Windows_10_or_Higher%29.zip/file

Orignal Realtek UAD Driver with Creative UWP app support

It is for MSI with it's only supported Hardware ID'S, I tried many UAD Creative drivers from Realtek FTP Server, it never helped me

Adding our pc's Hardware ID in HDXMSI.inf, doesn't work at all, I tried it before many times with different methods


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

To Test if the Voice Panel Show using official Creative inf Extension :

This is the official Creative inf Extension for Creative UWP app which include mbfilt64.sys
https://www36.zippyshare.com/v/KWfCdA7E/file.html
To install
1. Disable Driver Signature Enforcement
2. Add your hardware id on CreativeExtension.inf
3. Use DriverStoreExplorer to install CreativeExtension.inf (similar to install Realtek UAD Driver)

This is the screenshot with mbfilt64.sys installed, I don't have microphone, try plug in microphone if the voice panel show


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> t
> 
> It Unlocks sound blaster cinema 5 without any bugs!! but no effect....!!  any solution??



I recommend FUTURE_SOLDIER for a fresh installation of windows 10, I did it too, I too had same issue of no audio effects, after reinstalling win10, I can hear loud & clear audio difference



alanfox2000 said:


> To Test if the Voice Panel Show:
> 
> This is the official Creative inf Extension for Creative UWP app which include mbfilt64.sys
> https://www36.zippyshare.com/v/KWfCdA7E/file.html
> ...




I have mic, but voice tab is still disabled, I think it needs another kga file


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 25, 2018)

OMER said:


> Sound Blaster Cinema 5, Works Perfectly Fine, look at attached image
> 
> Ton of appreciation for prettyclaire82, yo did an amazing job
> 
> ...



pls tell me how? I use only CTLPS4HTX2 but it is still 720.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> pls tell me how? I use only CTLPS4HTX2 but it is still 720.


Restart UWPService

APO pipelines (Sound Blaster UWP app+ Dolby Atmos for Gaming both APO active )


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> pls tell me how? I use only CTLPS4HTX2 but it is still 720.



Restart UWPService from task manager


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 25, 2018)

OMER said:


> Restart UWPService from task manager



THANKS!!!!


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 25, 2018)

Curious if anyone has managed to make the desktop version of SB5 work x


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> Curious if anyone has managed to make the desktop version of SB5 work x



Need a professional software developer


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> Curious if anyone has managed to make the desktop version of SB5 work x



There is no Cinema 5 on desktop version, the installtion location show these folder




but there is a SBX Pro Studio folder
SBX Pro Studio which has shown on many sound blaster products


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 25, 2018)

I have noticed a high usage of cpu by the UWPRPC service, I wonder if this is a bug?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> I have noticed a high usage of cpu by the UWPRPC service, I wonder if this is a bug?


I am using still have High CPU problem. There is newer version of UWPServices, but it is not compatible with the app version 1.0.12.0

I think SBX720 desktop version better than UWP version.
SBX720 has more settings and options than Cinema 5.


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I am using still have High CPU problem. There is newer version of UWPServices, but it is not compatible with the app version 1.0.12.0
> 
> I think SBX720 desktop version better than UWP version.
> SBX720 has more settings and options than Cinema 5.


Share SoundBlaster X7 Files


----------



## dododo (Jun 25, 2018)

no Cinema 5 on desktop version

https://www.creative.com/oem/products/sw_solutions.asp



alanfox2000 said:


> I am using still have High CPU problem. There is newer version of UWPServices, but it is not compatible with the app version 1.0.12.0
> 
> I think SBX720 desktop version better than UWP version.
> SBX720 has more settings and options than Cinema 5.




SBX720 desktop Reality 3D Not available


SBC3 desktop Reality 3D Not available


----------



## Màthair (Jun 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I am using still have High CPU problem. There is newer version of UWPServices, but it is not compatible with the app version 1.0.12.0
> 
> I think SBX720 desktop version better than UWP version.
> SBX720 has more settings and options than Cinema 5.




I knew, I already imagined that people live a lot of expectations and illusions about the Sound Blaster Cinema 5; Now it turns out that I was right and the 720 is much better than the SBC5. More functions, more quality, to me is appreciated for being a software and not an App, and in addition the SBC5 has given (and continues to give) more problems than a foolish son to the whole forum.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

I recommed these:
2.0: Viper4Windows + Dolby UWP apps
+ DTS Audio only use (HeadphoneX)
  + SBX 720 Desktop
5.1 / 7.1: Dolby UWP apps + SBX720

Idk using multiple audio enchaer is good, but you can use the tool audiodevicegraphdump to see the apo pipe line

Another way to load the APOs is using MBWrp dll.  Idk the Windows built in one better or the one make by Creative

audiodevicegraphdump
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ancers-working-on-windows.244309/post-3861010


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> To Test if the Voice Panel Show using official Creative inf Extension :
> 
> This is the official Creative inf Extension for Creative UWP app which include mbfilt64.sys
> https://www36.zippyshare.com/v/KWfCdA7E/file.html
> ...




Realtek UAD creative, did as u described, nothing works, I plugged microphone, voice panel didn't unlock, I think SBC 5 doesn't have native voice tab support from creative

How to use SBC5 + Dolby Atmos Gaming


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello, how are all of you excellent work, continue that way


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

*SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5*
_*===================*_

For Beginners

I'am sharing drivers mediafire link, install as instructed, link is below

http://www.mediafire.com/file/k6tbsj3kag4yw3j/Sound_Blaster_Cinema_5_%28Windows_10_or_Higher%29.zip/file

Here is how SBC5 looks after activation, see attached image below


----------



## Jayce (Jun 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I recommed these:
> 2.0: Viper4Windows + Dolby UWP apps
> + DTS Audio only use (HeadphoneX)
> + SBX 720 Desktop
> ...


So @alanfox2000 you only recommend Dolby uwp apps and SBX720 for 5.1/7.1? 

One other question

Would SBX720 UWP app work or would I need to use desktop app?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 26, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So @alanfox2000 you only recommend Dolby uwp apps and SBX720 for 5.1/7.1?
> 
> One other question
> 
> Would SBX720 UWP app work or would I need to use desktop app?


UWP app use high percent of CPU, use the desktop version


----------



## Jayce (Jun 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I recommed these:
> 2.0: Viper4Windows + Dolby UWP apps
> + DTS Audio only use (HeadphoneX)
> + SBX 720 Desktop
> 5.1 / 7.1: Dolby UWP apps + SBX720


how can i use both dolby uwp apps + SBX720 Desktop app using the fx configurator?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 26, 2018)

Dolby + SBX720.rar ini config for FX Configurator
Config for Dolby UWP Gaming apps + Sound Blaster Connect Desktop app
APO pipelines: SBX720 SFX -> Dolby SFX -> SBX720 MFX -> SBX720 EFX  -> Dolby EFX
This config use MBWrp64.dll


Speakers_Headphones_Settings_For_Dolby_Atmos_Gaming.rar
Speakers XML for Dolby Atmos for Gaming UWP app, using headphones XML settings


----------



## Jayce (Jun 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby + SBX720.rar ini config for FX Configurator
> Config for Dolby UWP apps + Sound Blaster Connect Desktop app
> APO pipelines: SBX720 SFX -> Dolby SFX -> SBX720 MFX -> SBX720 EFX  -> Dolby EFX
> 
> ...


Do I need to use the speakers headphone setting for Dolby Atmos gaming if I don't use Dolby Atmos gaming? I use Dolby Atmos regular UWP app.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 26, 2018)

Compare different between headphones xml of different apps

For 2.x.xxxx.x  version

Dolby Atmos, Dolby Atmos Speaker System, Dolby Atmos For Gaming

```
<output-mode-partial-surround-virtualizer-enable value="1"/>
<output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="1"/>
```
Dolby Audio

```
<output-mode-partial-surround-virtualizer-enable value="0"/>
<output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="0"/>
```
Dolby Audio Premium

```
<output-mode-partial-surround-virtualizer-enable value="1"/>
<output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="0"/>
```

For 2.x.xxx.x  version

Dolby Atmos, Dolby Atmos Sound System

```
<output-mode-partial-surround-virtualizer-enable value="1"/>
<output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="1"/>
```
Dolby Audio

```
<output-mode-partial-surround-virtualizer-enable value="1"/>
<output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="0"/>
```

===================================================================

Speakers_Headphones_Settings_For_Dolby_Atmos.rar
Speakers XML for Dolby Atmos UWP app, using headphones XML settings


----------



## Jayce (Jun 26, 2018)

What's genkga password?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 26, 2018)

Jayce said:


> What's genkga password?


Launch  the file by double click and you will see

Dolby + SBX720 Gaming Alternative.rar ini config for FX Configurator
Alternative Config for Dolby UWP apps + Sound Blaster Connect Desktop app
APO pipelines: SBX720 SFX -> Dolby SFX -> SBX720 MFX -> SBX720 EFX -> Dolby EFX

This config use MBAPO264.dll directly, test if any different


----------



## Jayce (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't know why it has 360 instead of 720.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 26, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I don't know why it has 360 instead of 720.


Use only CTLNBK2HX2.kga



Jayce said:


> I just checked with both Soundblaster 720 and Dolby Atmos uwp. Dolby Atmos effect isn't working. After using the Dolby uwp+sbx720 ini


Restart DolbyDAXService from Task Manager

For 5.1/7.1/2.0 Speakers:
All Dolby apps + Sound Blaster Connect Desktop config (Dolby + SBX720.rar)
APO piplelines
Dolby SFX -> SBC SFX -> SBC MFX -> SBC EFX -> Dolby EFX

For 2.0 Speakers:
All Dolby apps + Viper4Windows config  (Dolby UWP + V4W.rar)
APO piplelines
Default Config : Dolby SFX -> V4W (MFX) -> Dolby EFX
Alternative Config : Dolby SFX --> Dolby EFX -> V4W (EFX)

Speakers XML for ALL Dolby UWP app, using headphones XML settings (SpeakersUseHeadphonesSettings.rar)


----------



## Jayce (Jun 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Compare different between headphones xml of different apps
> 
> For 2.x.xxxx.x  version
> 
> ...


This is the external speaker preset for Dolby Atmos uwp app right?


----------



## OMER (Jun 26, 2018)

Can any one tell how to change background image of SBX 720


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 26, 2018)

Jayce said:


> This is the external speaker preset for Dolby Atmos uwp app right?


post #329, use the one "Speakers XML for ALL Dolby UWP app, using headphones XML settings"


----------



## OMER (Jun 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> post #329, use the one "Speakers XML for ALL Dolby UWP app, using headphones XML settings"



How to change background image of SBX 720


----------



## jamam (Jun 26, 2018)

hello @alanfox2000 
my pc dell optiplex5040 with maxxaudio pro if i will use ur modified driver i cant use headphone ( headphone with mic UAJ )
there is anyway to use dolby atmos with my headphone ( UAJ ) 
hwid is 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806BA


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 26, 2018)

OMER said:


> How to change background image of SBX 720


The UWP version cannot change , the desktop version can change
Herer you go



jamam said:


> hello @alanfox2000
> my pc dell optiplex5040 with maxxaudio pro if i will use ur modified driver i cant use headphone ( headphone with mic UAJ )
> there is anyway to use dolby atmos with my headphone ( UAJ )
> hwid is
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806BA



Just follow the APO Installation Instructions. The HWID  is not related to Dolby Atmos UWP app.


----------



## OMER (Jun 26, 2018)

Does anyone have Sound Blaster X7 Drivers ?

Share them


----------



## Màthair (Jun 26, 2018)

OMER said:


> Does anyone have Sound Blaster X7 Drivers ?
> 
> Share them



Creative page, original drivers 4 win 10

http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=13677


----------



## OMER (Jun 26, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Creative page, original drivers 4 win 10
> 
> http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=13677



Sound Blaster X7  does it installs it's core drivers automatically, or

Should i use FX Configurator to install creative drivers for Sound Blaster X7


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 26, 2018)

I think the X7 drivers need the actual dac to work, I tried it once and it wouldn't install.


----------



## OMER (Jun 26, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> I think the X7 drivers need the actual dac to work, I tried it once and it wouldn't install.



I saw alanfox's post with working Sound Blaster X7, how he did it, i don't know


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 26, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> I think the X7 drivers need the actual dac to work, I tried it once and it wouldn't install.


I modify the msi file, just replace the original Sound Blaster X7.msi
https://www118.zippyshare.com/v/azF1OHZ5/file.html



OMER said:


> I saw alanfox's post with working Sound Blaster X7, how he did it, i don't know


The screenshot is from internet, not on my pc


----------



## OMER (Jun 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The UWP version cannot change , the desktop version can change
> Herer you go
> 
> 
> ...



Sound Blaster X7, unable to install






SBX7 does not install at all, may be it is compatible with it's audio hardware


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 26, 2018)

I think it is also a usb based dac rather than a realtek or internal audio device.


----------



## OMER (Jun 26, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> I think it is also a usb based dac rather than a realtek or internal audio device.



So this apps are it's hardware compatible, useless to try


----------



## consoled (Jun 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I modify the msi file, just replace the original Sound Blaster X7.msi
> https://www118.zippyshare.com/v/azF1OHZ5/file.html
> 
> 
> The screenshot is from internet, not on my pc



LOL . I think you should create something else. For example: MaxxAudio. I found the mps file to activate the sound effects section of MaxxAudio.


----------



## OMER (Jun 26, 2018)

consoled said:


> LOL . I think you should create something else. For example: MaxxAudio. I found the mps file to activate the sound effects section of MaxxAudio.



Share mps file to activate the sound effects section of MaxxAudio



alanfox2000 said:


> post #329, use the one "Speakers XML for ALL Dolby UWP app, using headphones XML settings"



What line should I add in Default.xml of Dolby UWP Apps to increase Treble, fidelity & crystal clear dialogues

How to increase higher volume boost in Dolby xml files

How to increase treble, fidelity, crystal clear dialogue, & high volume boost in Default.xml files of  Dolby UWP Apps


----------



## consoled (Jun 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> Share mps file to activate the sound effects section of MaxxAudio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I explain dolby's features like the following:

Dialog Enhancer:



The maximum is 20. The default is 12. if added, it will be clearer

Intelligent EQ:



The default is 10. Maximum is 20? If you add value, bass and treb will be stronger

Regulator:



This is a self-tuning system. This feature needs to be enabled to make Dolby work better

Surround:



Surround decoder: Allows you to decode stereo sound into multi-dimensional sound
Surround boost: maximum of 100, If you add values, the surround sound will be more than

Volume for virtual speakers:



How much is the maximum? The default is 10. Increase the volume for virtual speakers.

Volume max, leveler, output surround



Volume max: Makes the volume bigger
Volume leveler: Makes the volume more balanced
Height speakers: If you use Dolby Atmos, you need to convert the height of the virtualizer from 0 to 1. This is to turn on Dolby Atmos. If you disable it you can only use up to 7.1

In addition to that, you need to turn off speaker dist. This is a feature for laptop speakers


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2018)

I don't know why but 2.xxxx.xxx.x Dolby Atmos uwp app doesn't work for me anymore, it use to work before.I did clear Dolby reg and fixit. And it still says it's not compatible, even use the right default.xmls that @alanfox2000 posted on #329. I have updated the apo to the newest version. So far only 2.x.xxx.x works.


----------



## Màthair (Jun 27, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I modify the msi file, just replace the original Sound Blaster X7.msi
> https://www118.zippyshare.com/v/azF1OHZ5/file.html
> 
> 
> The screenshot is from internet, not on my pc




In case the information is useful, here is the .kga file relationship that shows the library called "KSUSBAPO64.dll" of the drivers for SBX7 L9 v.1.02.03.

    G e t L i c e n s e T y p e 
c t l t 9 9 h b 0 x. k g a
c t l t 4 6 h l 1 x. k g a C T L T 7 2 H L 2 X
c t l t 7 2 h l 2 x. k g a C T L T 1 1 H L 3 X
c t l t 1 1 h l 3 x. k g a
c t l t 4 7 h 9 x 2. k g a
c t l t 2 1 h 1 x 2. k g a
c t l t 0 2 h 0 x 2. k g a C T L T D 2 H 3 X 2
c t l t d 2 h 3 x 2. k g a C T L T 9 S J D X 2
c t l t 9 s j d x 2. k g a C T L X S 2 Q 3 X 2
c t l x s 2 q 3 x 2. k g a C T L O 3 H 6 5 X 2
c t l or 3 h 6 5 x 2. k g a C T L M N 3 4 S X 2
c t l m n 3 4 s x 2. k g a C T L N B K 2 H X 2
c t l n b k 2 h x 2. k g a C T L L S S 4 H X 2
c t l l s s 4 h x 2. k g a C T L P S 4 H T X 2
c t l p s 4 h t x 2. k g a C T L I 3 7 C V X 2
c t l i 3 7 c v x 2. k g a C T L U E 8 X Y X 2
c t l u e 8 x y x 2. k g a C T L S 2 S R 4 X 2
c t l s 2 s r 4 x 2. k g a
c t l t 5 3 h u r x. k g a
c t d 5 h 2 w 3 d k. k g a
c t d 1 j x f 2 3 a. k g a C T T 7 8 H S K 1 2
c t t 7 8 h s k 1 2. k g a C T T 9 2 K D 2 3 N
c t t 9 2 k d 2 3 n. k g a C T D 3 S P O 2 3 G
c t d 3 s p o 2 3 g. k g a C T L E 2 C 3 B A 1
c t l e 2 c 3 b a 1. k g a C T H 6 K 2 3 A S 7
c t h 6 k 2 3 a s 7. k g a C T A 3 0 C F 2 3 4
c t a 3 0 c f 2 3 4. k g a C T A 2 0 0 F F 2 D
c t a 2 0 0 f f 2 d. k g a C T A E 9 0 C 2 4 A
c t a e 9 0 c 2 4 a. k g a C T L D 2 J X 2 3 4
c t l d 2 j x 2 3 4. k g a C T L D 1 4 K L I 5
c t l d 1 4 k l i 5. k g a C T L 4 2 S W 2 3 M
c t l 4 2 s w 2 3 m. k g a C T L P 2 2 S V 2 1
c t l p 2 2 s v 2 1. k g a C T L A 2 0 R V B 5
c t l a 2 0 r v b 5. k g a C T L 3 4 A F 6 1 R
c t l 3 4 a f 6 1 r. k g a

Maybe, it could be that the .kga files that do not appear in repeated capitals., Are the ones that are needed to activate the console of this product. I would have to test it to find out.

This method is SIMPLE, you just have to open the library with the "Notepad" of windows, and there it shows all the information that the libraries have "CTAPO.DLL"; calls also internally "Creative Audio Processin Object Module".

Here i`ve add the reg file to add ur context menu, w / this u can read any file u want:

Translation: Open with notepad.reg = Open w / Notepad

http://www.mediafire.com/file/emrvzk4aw4p9wko/Abrir_con_bloc_de_notas.reg/file

That's all, a greeting.


----------



## OMER (Jun 27, 2018)

Màthair said:


> In case the information is useful, here is the .kga file relationship that shows the library called "KSUSBAPO64.dll" of the drivers for SBX7 L9 v.1.02.03.
> 
> G e t L i c e n s e T y p e
> c t l t 9 9 h b 0 x. k g a
> ...



Good, keep going

Sound Blaster Cinema 5 + Dolby Atmos Gaming, Sounds Amazing

Should Give it a try



OMER said:


> *SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5*
> _*===================*_
> 
> For Beginners
> ...



_*SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 (Updated)*_
*=========================*
Drivers file Link Updated

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tbxdqlofgv7humn/Sound+Blaster+Cinema+5+(Updated).zip


----------



## Màthair (Jun 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> Good, keep going
> 
> Sound Blaster Cinema 5 + Dolby Atmos Gaming, Sounds Amazing
> 
> ...



Ok, u will teach me to handle the FX Config?, i don`t know, nor i understand that program really!.


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 27, 2018)

https://tinyurl.com/y9q34pqm This is all the virtual surround htrf functions, use with Equalizer APO. I found it by browsing sourceforge


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> Good, keep going
> 
> Sound Blaster Cinema 5 + Dolby Atmos Gaming, Sounds Amazing
> 
> ...


The file CreativeAudioEffectsComponentInstaller_2.0.0.17.exe don't necessary, only for OEM PC bundled with Cinema 5.
And what the different if you don't install SpeakerEQHaier_1.0.0.3.exe?



Màthair said:


> Ok, u will teach me to handle the FX Config?, i don`t know, nor i understand that program really!.



Just load the config Sound Blaster Connect UWP app Render.ini if using Cinema 5.

For Sound Blaster X7, may be you can modify ksusbaud.inf and add your HWID to force install Sound Blaster X7 driver.

This is FAQ of Sound Blaster Cinema 5 on Clevo N850E
https://www2.mouse-jp.co.jp/ssl/user_support2/sc_faq_documents.asp?FaqID=29638
You can see the pictures the voice panel is not exist even on OEM laptop bundled with Cinema 5

Sound Blaster Connect UWP app now have 2 problems:
Creative.UWPRPCService.exe use high CPU
Voice panel would not shown


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jun 27, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Ok, u will teach me to handle the FX Config?, i don`t know, nor i understand that program really!.



I can send you a few video Tutorial on YouTube, if you want. You should be able to understand how it works once you're done watching them.

Edit:










Fundamentals:

First, choose and install an _APO Driver _of your liking that you wish to work with by _modifying_ the installation.

Then run FX Configurator, choose the _endpoint_ which you have your speakers connected to which is usually indicated by _(Active) ENDPOINT_NAME (Realtek High Definition Audio) {Random Registry Entry}_

Use the save function under _Config_ to save default of your Realtek Endpoint Configuration, I recommend backing up the registry of that Endpoint too. Then load your desired APO's Config, and import registry if necessary.

Restart the Audio service and the corresponding APO driver service if necessary, and you should be good.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2018)

Is Dolby uwp apps + viper4windows only for stereo and not for 5.1?



consoled said:


> Can I explain dolby's features like the following:
> 
> Dialog Enhancer:
> View attachment 103164
> ...


Do I need to have volume for virtual speakers if I have 5.1? Or does still need to be on? 

Also what is the max value for volume boost and volume leveler?


----------



## OMER (Jun 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> Good, keep going
> 
> Sound Blaster Cinema 5 + Dolby Atmos Gaming, Sounds Amazing
> 
> ...



*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
_*Sound Blaster Cinema 5 - Temporary tips of reduce high cpu usage by SBC5 *_
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Temporary hack to minimize high CPU utilization by '**Creative.UWPRPCService.exe'*
_*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*_

_I think reason behind 'UWPRPCService ' high usage of CPU is because of it's high quality audio output with amazing crystal clear surrounding sound _

_Don't need to abandon SBC5, neither u need to use additional audio enhancer on top it, SBC5 is more than enough_

_No need to worry about this issue, just follow this simple steps, & enjoy using SBC5_

_UWP Service utilizes 25% of CPU, use sbc5 when required, see instructions below_

_Search for 'Services' from search box on Desktop, Open services, Right click on 'UWP RPC Service'_

_Select 'Properties', set Startup type to - Manual, apply & ok_

_When you want to use SBC5, Open Task Manager, go to services, right click on 'UWPService', click on 'Start'_

_To stop, right click on UWPService, click on 'Stop'_



Jayce said:


> Is Dolby uwp apps + viper4windows only for stereo and not for 5.1?
> 
> 
> Do I need to have volume for virtual speakers if I have 5.1? Or does still need to be on?
> ...



I'am editing xml file of Dolby Atmos Gaming for Higher Volume & Clearer Sound output

I will share it tomorrow, it really increases audio performance Dolby Atmos Gaming

You will notice immediate big difference


----------



## Màthair (Jun 27, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I can send you a few video Tutorial on YouTube, if you want. You should be able to understand how it works once you're done watching them.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



ZENks @Romulus2K4, i`ll watch the videos, but english is not my favourite language!. hahahahaha.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jun 27, 2018)

Màthair said:


> ZENks @Romulus2K4, i`ll watch the videos, but english is not my favourite language!. hahahahaha.



There is no voice over in this video. So.. you'll have to watch really attentively.


----------



## Màthair (Jun 27, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The file CreativeAudioEffectsComponentInstaller_2.0.0.17.exe don't necessary, only for OEM PC bundled with Cinema 5.
> And what the different if you don't install SpeakerEQHaier_1.0.0.3.exe?
> 
> 
> ...




I will try, will modify the ksusbaud.inf as u say @alanfox2000 . Zenks.


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> _*Sound Blaster Cinema 5 - Temporary tips of reduce high cpu usage by SBC5 *_
> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *Temporary hack to minimize high CPU utilization by '**Creative.UWPRPCService.exe'*
> ...




If I stop service, when sound effect stop too?


----------



## Màthair (Jun 27, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> There is no voice over in this video. So.. you'll have to watch really attentively.



Yep, i`ll put my eyes wide open. Never doubt abou that; if have more videos, will be nice, i need an intense avanced learning about this program @Romulus2K4 !.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> _*Sound Blaster Cinema 5 - Temporary tips of reduce high cpu usage by SBC5 *_
> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *Temporary hack to minimize high CPU utilization by '**Creative.UWPRPCService.exe'*
> ...


 Can you also make one for Dolby Atmos uwp regular?


----------



## OMER (Jun 27, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> If I stop service, when sound effect stop too?



That's exactly what I mean, use sbc5 when required because of high cpu usage, enable it when u want to use sbc5, disable it when there is no need



Jayce said:


> Can you also make one for Dolby Atmos uwp regular?



Yes, I can do that, just want some time for precisely balanced high volume with clarity sound


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

From 2.0.0.17 Creative UWP Driver from Windows Update
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._a4e2fac306d9cf821a46b162de1828c7269efe16.cab
GenKGA v2 don't work on 2.0.0.17 Creative UWP Driver (Hardware undetected, SBX720/360/Cinema 5), but on 2.0.0.14  Creative UWP Driver(APO Driver)

However,  2.0.0.17 solve Creative.UWPRPCService.exe High CPU usage Porblem


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 28, 2018)

My kga works with the new creative uwp driver, I just tested it using the one with the cab file.

Zero percent usage in UWP RPC in windows task manager


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> My kga works with the new creative uwp driver, I just tested it using the one with the cab file.
> 
> Zero percent usage in UWP RPC in windows task manager


Have you also replace the all MBAPO2 dll file?


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just the service itself 2.0.0.17 solve Creative.UWPRPCService.exe  by copying this into your install and using your installer, it works fine without the new MBAPO2.dll.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> Just the service itself 2.0.0.17 solve Creative.UWPRPCService.exe  by copying this into your install and using your installer, it works fine without the new MBAPO2.dll.



http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_creativesb720_2.0.0.17.zip
Creative provide OEM (gigabyte) using driver version 2.0.0.17

Creative.UWPRPCService.exe, MBAPO2 dll, mbfilt64.sys is a set of driver
A set of driver Creative.UWPRPCService.exe , MBAPO2 dll , mbfilt64.sys install to System32 and syswow64 folder
It should be work correctly with the set of driver, with the new GenKGA you maked

According to this post:
https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=39499&start=280#p611968


> you need to force install INF file containing *MBfilt64.sys* driver from Realtek drivers, then install XFi MB3 software, and then if not work out of the box you need to use GenKGA to generate kga files. GenKGA source code



Is it cased by MBfilt64.sys or/and MBAPO2 dll  files that make the UWP app not activated
Or you need to compiled GenKGA with MBfilt64.sys installed?

UWP Driver (2.0.0.14, 2.0.0.16, 2.0.0.17, 2.0.0.19) with original inf file
https://www30.zippyshare.com/v/qQwGSYaC/file.html
I create Install.cmd to install mbapo2 dll files and Creative.UWPRPCService.exe, mbfilt64.sys will not install though bat
if you want to install original driver with mbfilt64.sys, edit CreativeExtension.inf  and add your HWID
Use DriverStoreExplorer to install CreativeExtension.inf (Install/Uninstall method similar to install realtek UAD)

==================================================================

*For normal user:*
*To fix high CPU usage of Creative.UWPRPCService.exe:*

Creative.UWPRPCService_v1.0.0.13.rar

*Download and run Install.cmd, it will prompt to logout (press any key to log off)*


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2018)

Dolby uwp+ SBX720 Desktop ini file and Dolby uwp+SBX720 desktop alternative ini file. The Audio delays or cuts out for me if video with audio is paused and then played. Can someone please help me fix this issue?


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_creativesb720_2.0.0.17.zip
> Creative provide OEM (gigabyte) using driver version 2.0.0.17
> 
> Creative.UWPRPCService.exe, MBAPO2 dll, mbfilt64.sys is a set of driver
> ...



I installed UWP Driver v2.0.0.19 & I it does not activates Sound Blaster Cinema 5, this is surely a bug of v2.0.0.19



Jayce said:


> Dolby uwp+ SBX720 Desktop ini file, audio delays or cuts out if video with audio is paused and then played.



That's the exact reason I never use multiple audio enhancers simultaneously, it obviously creates distorted audio, because of difference in audio configuration settings, single is best


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> I installed UWP Driver v2.0.0.19 & I it does not activates Sound Blaster Cinema 5, this is surely a bug of v2.0.0.19
> 
> 
> 
> That's the exact reason I never use multiple audio enhancers simultaneously, it obviously creates distorted audio, because of difference in audio configuration settings, single is best


I had a feeling that was the problem. I had been using just Dolby Atmos uwp before the combination of the two enchancers.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

APO piplelines too long, cause delay
Dolby SFX -> SBC SFX -> SBC MFX -> SBC EFX -> Dolby EFX

Try the config here, test if it create distorted audio or delay:
Dolby SFX -> Dolby EFX -> SBC EFX
Dolby SFX -> SBC EFX  -> Dolby EFX
Dolby SFX -> SBC MFX  - >Dolby EFX


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I had a feeling that was the problem. I had been using just Dolby Atmos uwp before the combination of the two enchancers.



Using Dolby UWP Apps with other audio engines, nullifies dolby audio effects & it becomes useless



alanfox2000 said:


> APO piplelines too long, cause delay
> Dolby SFX -> SBC SFX -> SBC MFX -> SBC EFX -> Dolby EFX
> 
> Try the config here:
> ...



Can you explain exactly how this config's works

give explanation of each config, so that there is no confusion 

Dolby SFX -> Dolby EFX -> SBC EFX
Dolby SFX -> SBC EFX  -> Dolby EFX
Dolby SFX -> SBC MFX  - >Dolby EFX



alanfox2000 said:


> APO piplelines too long, cause delay
> Dolby SFX -> SBC SFX -> SBC MFX -> SBC EFX -> Dolby EFX
> 
> Try the config here, test if it create distorted audio or delay:
> ...



Dolby SFX - Dolby EFX - SBC EFX this folder u just shared on mediafire is empty


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> Using Dolby UWP Apps with other audio engines, nullifies dolby audio effects & it becomes useless
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to test the multiple audio config if it create distorted audio

Here you can download AudioDeviceGraphDump, create a apo graph:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ancers-working-on-windows.244309/post-3861010

AudioDeviceGraphDump will create a graph how audio pass on Windows
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ancers-working-on-windows.244309/post-3861326

The GUIDs are SFX MFX EFX of the APO
e.g.
Dolby SFX is {D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
You the find the GUID in config file.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> You need to test the multiple audio config if it create distorted audio
> 
> Here you can download AudioDeviceGraphDump, create a apo graph:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ancers-working-on-windows.244309/post-3861010
> ...


So I have to put my GUID in place of the GUID of Dolby SFX?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html

For example, if you open Sound Blaster Connect Desktop Render.ini, you can find what the
SFX MFX EFX  APO GUID of Sound Blaster Connect Desktop used


Spoiler: Sound Blaster Connect Desktop Render.ini



[SFX]
{F841F354-41AB-4652-81EF-F879AE87F9FC}
[MFX]
{0803F79D-A6CB-42F1-A46C-A1B0F067FEFC}
[EFX]
{801F7DFC-E551-4E01-9CAF-29BFC339984E}





Spoiler: Dolby UWP.ini



[CompositeSFX]
{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
{D9916F9E-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}



On Windows 10, Audio pass though audio engine's audio processing objects:
APO pipelines: Stream effects (SFX) -> Mode effects (MFX)-> and Endpoint effects (EFX).
Just have a little look on the right side of the pic








Use AudioDeviceGraphDump, which show the current APO pipeline on your PC





Sound Blaster Connect Desktop SFX {F841F354-41AB-4652-81EF-F879AE87F9FC}
Sound Blaster Connect Desktop MFX {0803F79D-A6CB-42F1-A46C-A1B0F067FEFC}
Sound Blaster Connect Desktop EFX {801F7DFC-E551-4E01-9CAF-29BFC339984E}
Dolby UWP SFX {D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
Dolby UWP OSFX {D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
Dolby UWP EFX {D9916F9E-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}

If I want
Sound Blaster Connect Desktop SFX -> Sound Blaster Connect Desktop MFX -> Dolby UWP EFX


Spoiler: Part of the INI file should be





```
[CompositeSFX]
{F841F354-41AB-4652-81EF-F879AE87F9FC}
[CompositeMFX]
{0803F79D-A6CB-42F1-A46C-A1B0F067FEFC}
[CompositeEFX]
{D9916F9E-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
```




If I want
Dolby UWP SFX -> Sound Blaster Connect Desktop MFX -> Sound Blaster Connect Desktop EFX


Spoiler: Part of the INI file should be





```
[CompositeSFX]
{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeMFX]
{0803F79D-A6CB-42F1-A46C-A1B0F067FEFC}
[CompositeEFX]
{801F7DFC-E551-4E01-9CAF-29BFC339984E}
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingOSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
```




If I want
Dolby UWP SFX -> Sound Blaster Connect Desktop SFX
Place the "Dolby UWP SFX" GUID  before "Sound Blaster Connect Desktop SFX" GUID
[CompositeSFX]
{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
{F841F354-41AB-4652-81EF-F879AE87F9FC}

Too many APO on piplelines cause delay
May be APO Pipelines for SBC desktop app and Dolby UWP app should be
Dolby SFX -> Dolby EFX -> SBC EFX
SBC SFX  -> Dolby SFX -> Dolby EFX

yep, it cause distorted audio because of using two enhancers
just listen distorted audio through speakers testing  if the distorted audio is good or bad

===========================================================================================

However, the old realtek mod (The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10)
use the MBWrp64.dll to have multiple audio enhancer (not using CompositeSFX, CompositeMFX, CompositeEFX reg key)

This is what the realtek old mod use MBWrp64.dll


Spoiler: INF



HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_SFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_SFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_MFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_EFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_EFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_EFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_NUM%,0x10001,%NUM_APO_SET%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY%,,%CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE%


However if you add
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO3%,,%GUID_DOLBYUWP_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO3%,,%GUID_DOLBYUWP_EFX%
Would cause no audio
But only MFX work
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO3%,,%GUID_DOLBYUWP_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO4%,,%GUID_DOLBYUWP_EFX%

============================================================================

Do you think audio is good if use multiple audio enhancer on Realtek old mod/using MBWrp64.dll?


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html
> 
> For example, if you open Sound Blaster Connect Desktop Render.ini, you can find what the
> SFX MFX EFX  APO GUID of Sound Blaster Connect Desktop used
> ...



Now, the High cpu usage of SBC5 has been resolved, can u tell how to use Dolby UWP Apps + SBC5 without any type sound distortion


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> Now, the High cpu usage of SBC5 has been resolved, can u tell how to use Dolby UWP Apps + SBC5 without any type sound distortion



Use this config, not 100% ensure sound distortion


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use this config, not 100% ensure sound distortion[/QUOTE



Which config should id use for Dolby UWP Apps + SBC5


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> Which config should id use for Dolby UWP Apps + SBC5


Because I am not 100% ensure the config reduce sound distortion, you need to test which is best for your speakers


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

Dolby Atmos Gaming + SBC5

I was right, when u use Dolby Atmos Gaming on top on SBC5 it nullifies SBC5 Audio Effects

When you use SBC5 on top of Dolby Atmos Gaming, it nullifies Dolby Atmos Gaming Audio Effects

See attached image below of SBC5 on top of Dolby Atmos Gaming


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> Dolby Atmos Gaming + SBC5
> 
> I was right, when u use Dolby Atmos Gaming on top on SBC5 it nullifies SBC5 Audio Effects
> 
> ...


I am using viper4windows and dolby atmos don't have that problem
Which config (folder) you are using?


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I am using viper4windows and dolby atmos don't have that problem
> Which config (folder) you are using?



No particular config, just installed SBC5 on top of Dolby Atmos Gaming

I think it needs it's new specific config file, can u create it, It would be great, if it is distortion free


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just test


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Just test



Should I import registry ?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> Should I import registry ?


yep


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> yep



I think It should also need Dolby Atmos Gaming + SBC5 combined registry


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> I think It should also need Dolby Atmos Gaming + SBC5 combined registry


If I create one reg file for each multiple audio enhancer config, it make a big mess.


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> If I create one reg file for each multiple audio enhancer config, it make a big mess.



Ok,i got that

But when I import Dolby Atmos Gaming & SBC5 registry, one of the audio effects is disabled automatically, what's the reason


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> Ok,i got that
> 
> But when I import Dolby Atmos Gaming & SBC5 registry, one of the audio effects is disabled automatically, what's the reason


Have you restart both dolby, sound baster connect and windows audio services?
Close and restart the app

if still have any problem, try the config on post #384


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Have you restart both dolby, sound baster connect and windows audio services?
> Close and restart the app
> 
> if still have any problem, try the config on post #384



    You are great mann, thanks you for your hardwork, I fully appreciate it



alanfox2000 said:


> Have you restart both dolby, sound baster connect and windows audio services?
> Close and restart the app
> 
> if still have any problem, try the config on post #384



Can u implement 'Dolby UWP Gaming + Cinema 5 Render.ini' in Next APO Driver Update


----------



## keyzjn (Jun 28, 2018)

@*alanfox2000* 
Can you make config for Dolby UWP Gaming + DTS Audio + V4W ?
My config working but sound distortion


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Have you restart both dolby, sound baster connect and windows audio services?
> Close and restart the app
> 
> if still have any problem, try the config on post #384



I loaded Dolby UWP Gaming + Cinema 5 Render.ini & their respective registries

But there is a new error occurred, tried installing from windows store, cannot install from it too

I restarted all audio services

Error in installing Dolby Atmos Gaming UWP App, see image below


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> I loaded Dolby UWP Gaming + Cinema 5 Render.ini & their respective registries
> 
> But there is a new error occurred, tried installing from windows store, cannot install from it too
> 
> ...



https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/F...ion-of-the-app-failed?forum=winappswithcsharp




keyzjn said:


> @*alanfox2000*
> Can you make config for Dolby UWP Gaming + DTS Audio + V4W ?
> My config working but sound distortion


Tell me which ini is good after used
Dolby UWP Gaming + DTS Audio Desktop + V4W


----------



## Readlight (Jun 28, 2018)

Dolby was free on 8.1 but in windows 10 whit new drivers it cost. for me, i only need one config file to open, for tablet, then i can install Dolby program.
for hp srs on windows 10 i don't know alc 662


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/F...ion-of-the-app-failed?forum=winappswithcsharp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried this method from below website, nothing worked, I tried a lot, tell me different method to delete this persistent folder

https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/F...ion-of-the-app-failed?forum=winappswithcsharp


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 28, 2018)

Take ownership of the folder and contents, and delete it


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> Take ownership of the folder and contents, and delete it



I tried to Access & take over ownership, but it says, Access is denied, tried from Admin Account, still access is denied


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 28, 2018)

Have you tried from safe mode ?


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> Have you tried from safe mode ?



What's the difference, admin account is more powerful than safe mode


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Jun 28, 2018)

Safe mode doesn't load various things at startup, like registry keys, I also had a similar problem accessing a file and booting to safe mode allowed me to delete a locked key.


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> Safe mode doesn't load various things at startup, like registry keys, I also had a similar problem accessing a file and booting to safe mode allowed me to delete a locked key.



Thanks for helping me out, safe mod worked



alanfox2000 said:


> Just test



I tested Dolby UWP Gaming +Sound Blaster Cinema 5, it worked, but with frequent cracking audio & distortion, see attached image below

These Audio Enhancers are running simultaneously, each one is having audio effects, no audio enhancer's audio enhancing function is disabled, but with distortions

Dolby Atmos for Gaming
----------------------------





=============================================================================================================

Sound Blaster Cinema 5
---------------------------


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> Thanks for helping me out, safe mod worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's going to be distorted and delayed for most of the ini files, then I will just use Dolby uwp audio enhancement.


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> If it's going to be distorted and delayed for most of the ini files, then I will just use Dolby uwp audio enhancement.



Using single Audio Enhancer is always best, because u can see & hear its full potential, combined with dolby certified speakers, will be mind blowing


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> Using single Audio Enhancer is always best, because u can see & hear its full potential, combined with dolby certified speakers, will be mind blowing


I wish I had Dolby certified speakers. I have Logitech z506

@OMER  how's the custom high volume and clarity dolby Atmos xml preset file coming along?


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 28, 2018)

Easy method for no high cpu?


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I wish I had Dolby certified speakers. I have Logitech z506
> 
> @OMER  how's the dolby Atmos xml preset file going?



It's going good

If you are using Dolby Atmos Gaming

I can share xml file right now

Other Dolby UWP Apps xml editing is going on, I just want all xml files to be perfect in every audio tuning

I will share it soon, good things takes time


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> It's going good
> 
> If you are using Dolby Atmos Gaming
> 
> ...


I'll wait for the Dolby Atmos uwp app xml file.


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> Easy method for no high cpu?



Yes, there is a Perfect solution for High CPU Usage of SBC5, Look at instructions below

Solution to reduce High CPU Usage of 'Creative.UWPRPCService.exe'
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
After installation, Stop 'UWPRPCService' from Task Manager

Copy 'Creative.UWPRPCService.exe' from this folder 'UWPRPCService v1.0.0.13' &

Paste it into - C:\Windows\SysWOW64

If unable to Delete or replace 'Creative.UWPRPCService.exe'

Right click on 'Creative.UWPRPCService.exe', select 'Proporties', click on 'Security'

Click on 'Edit', Now allow Full Control for all user names, apply & ok

Find Inheritance setting in security tab & disable it

Now copy 'Creative.UWPRPCService.exe' to - C:\Windows\SysWOW64




Jayce said:


> I'll wait for the Dolby Atmos uwp app xml file.



Note: Don't modify xml file which i'am sharing, because I tried many combinations & ended up with this perfectly configured xml file

I forgot to mention it's Dolby Atmos Gaming xml file

copy Default.xml  to - C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc

Only Default.xml should be in 'dolbyaposvc', delete other xml's, they are useless, because they are not activated in Dolby UWP App

The speaker icon which is grayed out in all Dolby UWP Apps uses those other xml files, it is disabled, may be it supports it's oem supported laptops

No worries, default xml is more than enough


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> Note: Don't modify xml file which i'am sharing, because I tried many combinations & ended up with this perfectly configured xml file
> 
> I forgot to mention it's Dolby Atmos Gaming xml file
> 
> ...



Is it the same settings or different for Dolby Atmos uwp regular?


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Is it the same settings or different for Dolby Atmos uwp regular?



XML Files config is Different for all other Dolby UWP Apps


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Oh okay



That's it


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> That's it


How different is the XML files for all the other Dolby uwp app? Also will the Dolby uwp regular custom XML file preset be perfect for movies/videos and music?


----------



## OMER (Jun 29, 2018)

Jayce said:


> How different is the XML files for all the other Dolby uwp app? Also will the Dolby uwp regular custom XML file preset be perfect for movies/videos and music?



Dolby Gaming is particularly for gaming, other Dolbies for all multimedia purposes like music, video etc

Difference is it's tuning for different audio properties like basss, treble, voice, surround sound etc

Yes, dolby atmos is best for movies, music etc, but a authentic good quality speakers put out best output of dolby



alanfox2000 said:


> Because I am not 100% ensure the config reduce sound distortion, you need to test which is best for your speakers



Dolby Gaming Audio Effects are not working after Windows 10 Update

What's wrong with this update


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 29, 2018)

Jayce said:


> If it's going to be distorted and delayed for most of the ini files, then I will just use Dolby uwp audio enhancement.


What about these 2 old mods allow you to use multiple audio enhancers?
No one reply it(old mod) has sound distortion in the past, have you used it with multiple audio enhancers in the past?
Mod1 : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3815052
Mod2: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3803048


----------



## OMER (Jun 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> What about these 2 old mods allow you to use multiple audio enhancers?
> No one reply it(old mod) has sound distortion in the past, have you used it with multiple audio enhancers in the past?
> Mod1 : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3815052
> Mod2: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3803048



I tested Dolby UWP Gaming +Sound Blaster Cinema 5 Render.ini, it worked, but with frequent cracking audio & distortion

These Audio Enhancers are running simultaneously, each one is having audio effects, no audio enhancer's audio enhancing function is disabled, but with distortions

What's the use of this app

SPKEQ_CLV_PCAPP_US_1_01_55.exe - from Sound Blaster Connect UWP APP Folder

What's new in APO Driver v2.0.9



alanfox2000 said:


> What about these 2 old mods allow you to use multiple audio enhancers?
> No one reply it(old mod) has sound distortion in the past, have you used it with multiple audio enhancers in the past?
> Mod1 : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3815052
> Mod2: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3803048


----------



## Jayce (Jun 29, 2018)

OMER said:


> Dolby Gaming is particularly for gaming, other Dolbies for all multimedia purposes like music, video etc
> 
> Difference is it's tuning for different audio properties like basss, treble, voice, surround sound etc
> 
> ...


Okay can't wait till we can use your perfect custom XML preset for Regular Dolby Atmos uwp.


----------



## picarito (Jun 29, 2018)

OMER said:


> I tested Dolby UWP Gaming +Sound Blaster Cinema 5 Render.ini, it worked, but with frequent cracking audio & distortion
> 
> These Audio Enhancers are running simultaneously, each one is having audio effects, no audio enhancer's audio enhancing function is disabled, but with distortions
> 
> ...


http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html?m=1
Check here from now on


----------



## dododo (Jun 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> What about these 2 old mods allow you to use multiple audio enhancers?
> No one reply it(old mod) has sound distortion in the past, have you used it with multiple audio enhancers in the past?
> Mod1 : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3815052
> Mod2: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3803048




mod1 normal
mod2 is not normal

*HiHawk&Dj Urko  normal *

I like ATMOS+DTSX+X720+Realtek


*HiHawk&Dj Urko*  Mode is all normal

alanfox2000 All the modes are abnormal


----------



## Jayce (Jun 29, 2018)

@alanfox2000 could you  fix Dolby DAX API Service 2.3.228.0 MS Store version. For me it always says Reinstall driver or restart, and I did cleandolby.reg and fix it registry program, also I have all runtimes. I put the correct preset in dolbyaposvc for the version and it still doesn't work.


----------



## keyzjn (Jun 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Tell me which ini is good after used
> Dolby UWP Gaming + DTS Audio Desktop + V4W



Dolby UWP Gaming + V4W + DTS Audio Desktop.ini perfect working

Thanks you so much

PS: Can you reup V4W? file blocked by mediafire


----------



## OMER (Jun 29, 2018)

dododo said:


> mod1 normal
> mod2 is not normal
> 
> *HiHawk&Dj Urko  normal *
> ...



alanfox's most of the modes are stable, some of them are unstable, he will solve it eventually


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jun 29, 2018)

OMER said:


> What's new in APO Driver v2.0.9
> 
> 
> What's new in APO Driver v2.0.9



There's an update log on the site, you know.



			
				PursoftApps said:
			
		

> APO Driver 2.0.9
> - Remove multiple effect configs
> - Update Creative.UWPRPCService.exe to 1.0.0.13


----------



## OMER (Jun 29, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> There's an update log on the site, you know.



Thanks for info



alanfox2000 said:


> https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/F...ion-of-the-app-failed?forum=winappswithcsharp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Searched for Alienware Sound Centre UWP App from this below link, it is not present in windows store

I think Alienware Sound Centre UWP App does not exist, I think there is Desktop version that works with Nahimic 3 drivers
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alienware Sound Centre Windows store link
-----------------------------------------------------------------
ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=A-Volute.AWSoundCentre_w2gh52qy24etm

Alienware Sound Centre UWP App does not exist in windows store, or maybe creator did not create Alienware Sound Centre UWP App, just desktop version created


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jun 30, 2018)

Just a reminder to everyone:

If you are trying to use any version of APO driver past 2.0.6 and are wondering why Creative X-Fi MB2, MB3, MB5 or Cinema 3 isn't working, it's because the unified generic Creative driver doesn't work with them.

These older Software will not work with any MBPAPO2XX.dll file past version 1.2.16.101 if I haven't mistaken.

Simply replacing these files with older version of them does the trick.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 30, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 could you  fix Dolby DAX API Service 2.3.228.0 MS Store version. For me it always says Reinstall driver or restart, and I did cleandolby.reg and fix it registry program, also I have all runtimes. I put the correct preset in dolbyaposvc for the version and it still doesn't work.


Fix acessing driver and exception info
Delete folder: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3


----------



## Jayce (Jun 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Fix acessing driver and exception info
> Delete folder: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3


I'll definitely try this out when I get back in town next week. Currently traveling to Toronto Canada for Vacation.


----------



## elnesr93 (Jun 30, 2018)

i installed realtek hda driver and apo driver and followed the instructions for installing sound blasterx 720 desktop app  , but it showing me this ! any help .. please


----------



## OMER (Jun 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Fix acessing driver and exception info
> Delete folder: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3



I Searched for Alienware Sound Centre UWP App from this below link, it is not present in windows store

I think Alienware Sound Centre UWP App does not exist, I think there is Desktop version that works with Nahimic 3 drivers
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alienware Sound Centre Windows store link
-----------------------------------------------------------------
ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=A-Volute.AWSoundCentre_w2gh52qy24etm

Alienware Sound Centre UWP App does not exist in windows store, or maybe creator did not create Alienware Sound Centre UWP App, just desktop version create

Dolby Atmos Desktop version's 'Missing Tuning Data error' 

Is it solved ?


----------



## keyzjn (Jun 30, 2018)

elnesr93 said:


> i installed realtek hda driver and apo driver and followed the instructions for installing sound blasterx 720 desktop app  , but it showing me this ! any help .. please
> 
> View attachment 103306


use GenKGA3 to extract kga file to C:\programdata\creative\softwarelock


----------



## elnesr93 (Jun 30, 2018)

keyzjn said:


> use GenKGA3 to extract kga file to C:\programdata\creative\softwarelock



thanks ..  it didn't extracted in the right place before , i did it again and now it works


----------



## mrhertz (Jul 1, 2018)

When i install DTS Headphone:X V1, everything goes fine, even the sound gets better, but i can't get out of this screen:




If needed, i can translate.

Forget it... I solved this installing all the C++ Runtime v11.0-v14.0 frameworks.


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 2, 2018)

It freeze..




Edit: I try dts audio too but I cant change sound effects.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 3, 2018)

I have made a sad discovery. The extent of these Sound Enhancers working on your system depends a lot on your vendor. I am providing some examples.

This here is from *MSI 990FXA-GD65*, which has Realtek's *ALC892* onboard:



Spoiler





```
[SFX]
[LFX]
{D8813D24-E801-4a75-9985-30E7CC9DBD93}
[MFX]
[GFX]
{53641EC4-4566-4896-919A-2FBB21FD2FCF}
[EFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[UI]
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
[CompositeSFX]
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingSFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingMFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Data Flow: Render
-------------------------------------
Applications:
Realtek Audio Effects
Realtek Speakers Default
MSI 990FXA-GD65 ALC892
```




And this is from *ASRock B75 Pro3-M* which has the same Realtek *ALC892* Codec onboard:



Spoiler





```
[SFX]
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
[LFX]
[MFX]
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}
[GFX]
[EFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[UI]
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
[CompositeSFX]
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Data Flow: Render
-------------------------------------
Applications:
Realtek Audio Effects
Realtek Speakers Default
ASRock B75 Pro3-M ALC892
```




Notice something? Despite being the same Codec, the two boards use different configurations.

Interestingly, I also came across this weird configuration on a *GIGABYTE G1 Sniper B5* motherboard which has the Realtek *ALC898* Codec:



Spoiler





```
[SFX]
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
[LFX]
{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}
[MFX]
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}
[GFX]
{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}
[EFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[UI]
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
[CompositeSFX]
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Data Flow: Render
-------------------------------------
Applications:
Realtek Audio Effects
Realtek Speakers Default
GIGABYTE G1 Sniper B5 ALC898
```




The *GIGABYTE G1 Sniper B5* has all the options in it, which is just weird.

My motherboard, *BIOSTAR Hi-Fi Z77X* has the same Realtek *ALC898* Codec, however:



Spoiler





```
[SFX]
[LFX]
{D8813D24-E801-4a75-9985-30E7CC9DBD93}
[MFX]
[GFX]
{53641EC4-4566-4896-919A-2FBB21FD2FCF}
[EFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[UI]
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
[CompositeSFX]
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingSFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingMFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Data Flow: Render
-------------------------------------
Applications:
Realtek Audio Effects
Realtek Speakers Default
BIOSTAR Hi-Fi Z77X ALC898
```




Despite having the same codec, due to having the (older!?) LFX, GFX structure, the MSI 990FXA-GD65 and my own board isn't compatible with any of the UWP apps other than Nahimic 3, unless @alanfox2000 has a plan. A modded driver, perhaps? DTS Headphone X v1 won't even recognize that I have Headphones plugged in, Creative Sound Blaster Connect UWP app won't even start, and Dolby appears enabled, but it's presets have no effect on sound.

Also, the members here can contribute to this by helping me make a database. Simply state your OS, your specific motherboard and Realtek ALC Codec model, and upload your default endpoint configuration.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 3, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I have made a sad discovery. The extent of these Sound Enhancers working on your system depends a lot on your vendor. I am providing some examples.
> 
> This here is from *MSI 990FXA-GD65*, which has Realtek's *ALC892* onboard:
> 
> ...



You can find LFX GFX SFX MFX EFX GUID with the Hardware ID on Realtek HDA/UAD inf file.
Have you try the equalizer on Realtek Audio Control UWP app?
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/06/realtek-universal-audio-driver-uad.html






If the app don't recognize your headphones, have it recognize your speakers?





If you select "mute the rear output device when a front headphone plugged in",
Realtek HD Audio 2nd output (headphones) endpoint will be disabled, and it will use the speakers endpoints when you plug in headphones.

If you select "make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously",
Realtek HD Audio 2nd output (headphones) endpoint will be enable when a front headphone plugged in.





Apply ini config on both of speakers endpoints and headphones endpoints if you select "make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously"


You should only select one of these child components:


Make sure the corresponding (app) services is running (i.e. DolbyDAXAPI). Restart app services, windows audio services and the app itself if any error or no audio change is shown.

Install all UWP Runtime
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/06/uwp-runtime.html
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3176696/c-runtime-framework-packages-for-desktop-bridge


You should backup your endpoint registry on first time.
Before each times you change to another ini config on FX Configurator, you should restore endpoint registry first.

Use the ini provided on APO driver and import resgitsy key. Test only one app each time.
Creative Sound Blaster Connect UWP app -> make sure you place the kga file on softwarelock folder and restart UWPService
DTS Headphone X v1UWP app -> make sure DTSAPO3Service is running
Dolby UWP app -> make sure you have place preset xml on C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc folder and restart DolbyDAXAPI serives


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 3, 2018)

Okay, trying the UAD drivers now.

The first thing I do after a clean driver installation is back up the default configuration and endpoint!  Saves me from having to do a clean reinstall of the drivers again.

I'll definitely try your suggestions and see if they make a difference right now.

*Update*: I have followed every instruction to the letter. No changes whatsoever. The DTS Headphone X V1 UWP app fails to recognize the headphone, and/or speakers regardless.

Just to note: I have always installed the correct APO driver for UWP prior to loading the configuration and registry to the appropriate endpoint, restarted the audio and DTS APO3 service and what not.

The Desktop DTS Audio app works fine.

BTW, this is what my default configuration looks like after I have installed the UAD driver.



Spoiler





```
[SFX]
[LFX]
[MFX]
[GFX]
[EFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[UI]
[CompositeSFX]
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
[CompositeMFX]
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}
[CompositeEFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[CompositeOSFX]
{71111103-AC62-4939-B476-4BB282B2B42C}
[CompositeOMFX]
{7121B512-6CC5-4C77-AE3A-823F966CCD3D}
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[Notes]
Data Flow: Render
-------------------------------------
Applications:
Realtek Audio Effects
Realtek Headphones Default UAD
```




Everything is under Composite as opposed to having only LFX and GFX being available using the regular HDA drivers.

*Update 2*: Creative Sound Blaster X 720 UWP app works with the UAD Drivers. Moving towards Dolby now.

*Update 3:* Thanks to the Realtek UAD Drivers, the Dolby UWP apps work!

I'll be making a tutorial video for everything soon, and will provide a step by step written tutorial to show my appreciation for Alanfox2000's great work and time.

*Update 4*:



			
				PureSoftApps said:
			
		

> 3/7/2018
> APO Driver 2.1.0
> - Fix DTS Headphone:X v1 UWP app detection problem


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks you Alanfox, with new preset dts audio works fine!


----------



## Mastereluno (Jul 4, 2018)

Congratulations for the great job you are doing continue that way


----------



## rednic (Jul 5, 2018)

Please help me.
Dolby atmos for Gaming is functional but no effect.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 5, 2018)

Does other Dolby UWP apps work for you?


----------



## rednic (Jul 5, 2018)

Everything is ok now. Thx.


----------



## picarito (Jul 5, 2018)

anyone else having isues with all dolbys equalizer not working? i tried all uwp dolbys and none of them have working equalizer.i move bands up and down but no difference


----------



## mmxx (Jul 5, 2018)

picarito said:


> anyone else having isues with all dolbys equalizer not working? i tried all uwp dolbys and none of them have working equalizer.i move bands up and down but no difference


i have the same problem


----------



## Jayce (Jul 6, 2018)

@OMER how's the custom perfect preset for Dolby Atmos uwp regular app?


PS: I'm back from vacation.



alanfox2000 said:


> Fix acessing driver and exception info
> Delete folder: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3


It didn't work for me.


----------



## thopro (Jul 6, 2018)

Please help me, I can't start service DTS APO3 UWP


----------



## keyzjn (Jul 6, 2018)

Jayce said:


> It didn't work for me.



Delete this folder C:\Windows\System32\DAX3


----------



## Jayce (Jul 6, 2018)

keyzjn said:


> Delete this folder C:\Windows\System32\DAX3


It still didn't work for me. It use to work before. Is there any other methods?


----------



## picarito (Jul 6, 2018)

mmxx said:


> i have the same problem


Does everything else work for u but the equalizer? And on gaming Dolby surround slide bar doesn't change surround strength.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 6, 2018)

1. Remove all Dolby uwp apps
2. Remove APO Driver
3 .Use http://www.mediafire.com/file/32cdl5j4yyxwllt/CleaningTool.rar/file
4. Delete HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects, it is ok that error will show and will not delete completely
5. Delete HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\AtmosOEM & HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\DAX
6. Delete all files inside C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc & C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3
7. Reinstall audio driver, reboot
8. Install APO driver and dolby uwp app & preset
9. run cmd as admin, type
   regsvr32 DolbyAPOv251.dll
   regsvr32 DolbyAPOv251gm.dll
   regsvr32 DolbyAPOvlldp.dll
   regsvr32 DolbyAPOvlldpgm.dll
   regsvr32 C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\DolbyDspVlldp.dll
10. Restart audio services & Dolby DAX API Service



thopro said:


> Please help me, I can't start service DTS APO3 UWP


1. Uninstall DTS UWP Driver
2. Use FX Configurator load ini and import registry key
3. make sure you have install DTS audio Preset file C:\ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml
4. delete HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS & HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SRS Labs
5. Install DTS UWP Driver


----------



## picarito (Jul 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> 1. Remove all Dolby uwp apps
> 2. Remove APO Driver
> 3 .Use http://www.mediafire.com/file/32cdl5j4yyxwllt/CleaningTool.rar/file
> 4. Delete HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects, it is ok that error will show and will not delete completely
> ...


tried both parts and now dolby is showing cant load the driver and dts still stuck with that black screen and dts apo dont want to start ALSO I get error in cmd that these are not found 
regsvr32 DolbyAPOv251gm.dll
regsvr32 DolbyAPOvlldpgm.dll 
regsvr32 C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\DolbyDspVlldp.dll


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 7, 2018)

View attachment 103422
The followings file should be found on your PC if you select 2.xxxx.xxx.x version of driver and Dolby UWP app
C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\CaptureStreamMonitor.dll
C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\DAX3API.exe
C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\DAX3APIDLL.dll
C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\DolbyDspVlldp.dll
C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\TuningFileParser.dll
C:\Windows\System32\DolbyAPOv251.dll
C:\Windows\System32\DolbyAPOv251gm.dll
C:\Windows\System32\DolbyAPOvlldp.dll
C:\Windows\System32\DolbyAPOvlldpgm.dll

Download and use the newest APO driver + External speakers Preset + Dolby Atmos 2.xxxx.xxx.x app and Dolby UWP API driver


----------



## thopro (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey Alanfox2000! I have a problem. When I installed APO DTSAPO3Service and UWPRPCService of APO driver, I stop service DTS UWP then service UWPRPC run or I stop service UWPRPC then Service DTS UWP run. You can fix this error?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 7, 2018)

Test on virtual machine and on my pc. Equalizer works. Not Dolby API Services or Dolby Apps problem.




thopro said:


> Hey Alanfox2000! I have a problem. When I installed APO DTSAPO3Service and UWPRPCService of APO driver, I stop service DTS UWP then service UWPRPC run or I stop service UWPRPC then Service DTS UWP run. You can fix this error?


There are no relationship between DTSAPO3Service and UWPRPCService.
Both services should be running if you are using two apps..


----------



## Jayce (Jul 7, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Test on virtual machine and on my pc. Equalizer works. Not Dolby API Services or Dolby Apps problem.
> View attachment 103607



Then it might be that Dolby UWP DSP.reg file isn't working anymore. Because only Dolby UWP.reg works for me now.


----------



## picarito (Jul 7, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Test on virtual machine and on my pc. Equalizer works. Not Dolby API Services or Dolby Apps problem.
> View attachment 103607
> 
> There are no relationship between DTSAPO3Service and UWPRPCService.
> Both services should be running if you are using two apps..


One question,do we have to install Apo and Dolby apps with driver signature disabled in Windows? And also when only installing apo driver with the uwp driver u showed up there I only get these files installed.so it looks like apo driver isn't putting all the files in place


Update 1:installed Dolby audio premium and works doesn't show driver error but still equalizer doesn't do anything

Update 2: XD guess what I just found out,just out of curiosity,switched format from 32bit 192hkz to 24 bit 48khz and  equalizer works lol but not past that so those with cusrom dacs or 1220 realtek codec do not go above that format if u want this to work as well as viper4windows effects.lol was working all this time but sad doesn't work with audiophile formats.kind of sad since home theater v4 which is from 2009 works everything out of the box but Atmos from 2018 don't lol

Update 3: looks like since apo driver 2.1.0 I can't load multiple audio configs.i thought latest was gonna  fix it but no luck.going  back to 2.0.8 it works just fine @alanfox2000 



mmxx said:


> i have the same problem


Change  audio format,might be that


----------



## Jayce (Jul 7, 2018)

picarito said:


> One question,do we have to install Apo and Dolby apps with driver signature disabled in Windows? And also when only installing apo driver with the uwp driver u showed up there I only get these files installed.so it looks like apo driver isn't putting all the files in place
> 
> 
> Update 1:installed Dolby audio premium and works doesn't show driver error but still equalizer doesn't do anything
> ...


Is the audio format change for Dolby Atmos uwp app xml file?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 7, 2018)

set format to 24bit 48khz. Uncheck disable effects enhacerment on fx configrator. you should have the correct xml files on dolbyaposvc folder.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 7, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> set format to 24bit 48khz. Uncheck disable effects enhacerment on fx configrator. you should have the correct xml files on dolbyaposvc folder.


Isn't 32bit 192khz better for sound quality. How do change the audio format? Do you do in the XML or the speaker sound settings?



alanfox2000 said:


> 1. Remove all Dolby uwp apps
> 2. Remove APO Driver
> 3 .Use http://www.mediafire.com/file/32cdl5j4yyxwllt/CleaningTool.rar/file
> 4. Delete HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects, it is ok that error will show and will not delete completely
> ...



This didn't work for me, expect all cmd commands worked for me.
I think Dolby UWP DSP(Dolbyatmos) reg file doesn't work but regular Dolby UWP(mainstream) reg file does.


----------



## picarito (Jul 7, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> set format to 24bit 48khz. Uncheck disable effects enhacerment on fx configrator. you should have the correct xml files on dolbyaposvc folder.


Yeah nevermind that,the new issue now is that newest apo driver from 2.0.10 onwards multiple effects don't work.i have my own made effects and don't work anymore.they do on 2.0.8.



Jayce said:


> Isn't 32bit 192khz better for sound quality. How do change the audio format? Do you do in the XML or the speaker sound settings?
> 
> This didn't work for me, expect all cmd commands worked for me.
> I think Dolby UWP DSP(Dolbyatmos) reg file doesn't work but regular Dolby UWP(mainstream) reg file does.




No.u do that in Windows audio settings tab.click on the one u have on,ex speaker or headphone and go to their properties and last tab is audio format


----------



## Jayce (Jul 7, 2018)

picarito said:


> No.u do that in Windows audio settings tab.click on the one u have on,ex speaker or headphone and go to their properties and last tab is audio format


Oh well, I already have mine set like that.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 8, 2018)

picarito said:


> Yeah nevermind that,the new issue now is that newest apo driver from 2.0.10 onwards multiple effects don't work.i have my own made effects and don't work anymore.they do on 2.0.8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because of people on this thread report audio & distortion using multiple audio enhancers, config of multiple audio enhancers has been removed.



Jayce said:


> Isn't 32bit 192khz better for sound quality. How do change the audio format? Do you do in the XML or the speaker sound settings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want Dolby Atmos old one
You should choose 2.x.xxx.x of Dolby API  and Dolby Atmos UWP App
registry file for 2.x.xxx.x of Dolby API is Dolby UWP.reg

To change frequency edit C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml
Change fs="48000" (48kHz) to  fs="192000" (192kHz)


----------



## consoled (Jul 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Because of people on this thread report audio & distortion using multiple audio enhancers, config of multiple audio enhancers has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can not do it! Because you have to have sampling frequency up to 192khz. In Dolby Atmos, only a maximum of 48khz support and Intelligent EQ only support up to 20 bands. Look at the picture can see 48 khz only stopped at 19688Hz. You need to find more new frequencies, and it must be up to 99khz. Then you can hear Hi-Res on Dolby Atmos, it seems Dolby Atmos only supports lossless


----------



## picarito (Jul 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Because of people on this thread report audio & distortion using multiple audio enhancers, config of multiple audio enhancers has been removed.



Well  they should of just used one audio enhancer because it's obvious multiple will cause delays and distortion but don't take that feature for others that want it :/ please add it back and just put a dialog in it saying that multiple enchantments can cause distortion.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Because of people on this thread report audio & distortion using multiple audio enhancers, config of multiple audio enhancers has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got "DolbyAtmos" one to work after so many days. Which is the one I wanted. "Mainstream" was the previous version I was using.


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @OMER how's the custom perfect preset for Dolby Atmos uwp regular app?
> 
> 
> PS: I'm back from vacation.
> ...



I'am Sharing Dolby Atmos Default.xml file, don't edit it,  & set sample rate to - 24bit 48000 HZ in sound proporties, this is the best sample rate which delivers correct clear sound compare to 192000 HZ, because all dolby uwp apps are preconfigured by dolby to work best with 24bit 48000 HZ

don't use any Realtek audio driver

just install fx configurator on microsoft's high definition audio

use corresponding ini & reg file

Results may vary depending on pc's audio chip & speakers quality


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 9, 2018)

Uninstalling the latest APO Driver causes my sound driver to stop working, to the point I have to reinstall my Realtek driver.


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Uninstalling the latest APO Driver causes my sound driver to stop working, to the point I have to reinstall my Realtek driver.



I suggest not to use fx configurator on any real audio driver, default microsoft's high definition audio is best


----------



## picarito (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> I suggest not to use fx configurator on any real audio driver, default microsoft's high definition audio is best


not really.some pcs need an audio driver as microsoft driver is not good for most custom pcs.for example microsoft driver gives issues to my laptop so i require to install a custom one made by my pc vendor


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

picarito said:


> not really.some pcs need an audio driver as microsoft driver is not good for most custom pcs.for example microsoft driver gives issues to my laptop so i require to install a custom one made by my pc vendor



I never had any problem with microsoft's high definition audio, may be that's the case with laptop, I installed many various audio enhancers on top of microsoft's high definition audio in my pc, worked very well, maybe microsoft's high definition audio works different on diferent pc's


----------



## Jayce (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> I'am Sharing Dolby Atmos Default.xml file, don't edit it,  & set sample rate to - 24bit 48000 HZ in sound proporties, this is the best sample rate which delivers correct clear sound compare to 192000 HZ, because all dolby uwp apps are preconfigured by dolby to work best with 24bit 48000 HZ
> 
> don't use any Realtek audio driver
> 
> ...


So would 24bits 192000hz work for the xml file? Also the XML file isn't shared yet.


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So would 24bits 192000hz work for the xml file? Also the XML file isn't shared yet.



Here is the xml file, test it, & tell how it worked

As I said before Results may vary depending on pc's audio chip & speakers quality

Use only 24bit 48000 HZ for better clarity & crispy sound


----------



## Jayce (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> Here is the xml file, test it, & tell how it worked
> 
> As I said before Results may vary depending on pc's audio chip & speakers quality
> 
> Use only 24bit 48000 HZ for better clarity & crispy sound


I like it so far but I trying 24bits and 192000hz and it still sounds clear and crispy like 24bit 48000hz to me. If you can, could you able to make one where it's optimized for 24bits 192000hz?


----------



## picarito (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> I never had any problem with microsoft's high definition audio, may be that's the case with laptop, I installed many various audio enhancers on top of microsoft's high definition audio in my pc, worked very well, maybe microsoft's high definition audio works different on diferent pc's


maybe you have an office pc XD becacuse custom ones need one.


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I like it so far but I trying 24bits and 192000hz and it still sounds clear and crispy like 24bit 48000hz to me. If you can, could you able to make one where it's optimized for 24bits 192000hz?



24bits 192000hz I tried it, but it is not crispy as 48000, it needs full audio chip support, Realtek chips delivers good sounds with  48000 not with 192000hz, if I make one for 24bits 192000hz it's useless, because Dolby UWP Apps natively supports  24bits 48000hz


----------



## Jayce (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> 24bits 192000hz I tried it, but it is not crispy as 48000, it needs full audio chip support, Realtek chips delivers good sounds with  48000 not with 192000hz


So you can't make one for 24bit 192000hz.


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So you can't make one for 24bit 192000hz.


I can make it, but it's just a higher number, nothing more, siginicant increase in audio quality, that's it


----------



## Jayce (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> I can make it, but it's just a higher number, nothing more, siginicant increase in audio quality, that's it



So all you have do is changed the frequency Or more? since you said it's just a higher number.


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So all you have do is changed the frequency? Or more.



What's your sound card

My Realtek Chip too can go upto 24bits 192000hz

I'll make one for u because u are so much interested to use 24bits 192000hz

I will let u know when it's done 

I suggest u to use 7.1 speakers setup

Then u can fully utilize 24bits 192000hz

Play Apshalt 8 in windows 10

You will notice huge difference in audio flowing all around u, despite 2.1 speaker setup


----------



## Jayce (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> What's your sound card
> 
> My Realtek Chip too can go upto 24bits 192000hz
> 
> ...


I have 5.1 speakers setup and my sound card is Realtek alc662


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I have 5.1 speakers setup and my sound card is Realtek alc662



Then i recommend u to use

Dolby Atmos for Gaming

It's just amazing

I have two different xml's for Dolby Atmos for Gaming

If u planning to use Dolby Atmos for Gaming, then tell me

I will share those two different xml's

Better than  Dolby Atmos & mainstram

I use Dolby Atmos for Gaming

It's just Awesome even with 2.1 setup


----------



## Jayce (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> Then i recommend u to use
> 
> Dolby Atmos for Gaming
> 
> ...


But Isn't Dolby Atmos for gaming for gaming. I mostly use my PC for movies/videos and music.


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> But Isn't Dolby Atmos for gaming for gaming. I mostly use my PC for movies/videos and music.



Not exactly

Dolby Atmos for Gaming have config's for movies/videos and music &

Dolby Atmos for Gaming have Specific config for Gaming

U can use it for any type of content

I'am currently using Dolby Atmos for Gaming

Give it a try, tell me

I will share Gaming xml's


----------



## Jayce (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> Not exactly
> 
> Dolby Atmos for Gaming have config's for movies/videos and music &
> 
> ...


Is the XML configured for movies/videos and music? And also would it work with 5.1 setup?


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Is the XML configured for movies/videos and music?



Yes, absolutely, it is configured for movies/videos and music

Dolby Atmos for Gaming is better than all other Dolby UWP Apps

I tried all other Dolby UWP Apps

I found Dolby Atmos for Gaming to be better than other's


----------



## Jayce (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes, absolutely, it is configured for movies/videos and music
> 
> Dolby Atmos for Gaming is better than all other Dolby UWP Apps
> 
> ...


So is it better because it sounds better than the others?


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So is it better because it sounds better than the others?



Yes. u are correct

It has more config options than other dolbies

Just install & tell me

I will share gaming xml's

First completely remove other audio enhancer's


----------



## Jayce (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes. u are correct
> 
> It has more config options than other dolbies
> 
> ...


It says it's not compatible with my device.


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> It says it's not compatible with my device.



Tell me exactly how did u installed


----------



## Jayce (Jul 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> Tell me exactly how did u installed


From fxconfigurator2 and puresoftapps Dolby apps+preset. It's says the reinstall driver or app error


----------



## OMER (Jul 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> From fxconfigurator2 and puresoftapps Dolby apps+preset.



uninstall all audio enhancers

use all driver cleaning tools, which i'am sharing

Then reboot

Install fx configurator

Clear Dolby Registries.reg - 1, & Clear Dolby Registries.reg - 2, this may solve Dolby Driver Problems , Reboot Windows
Delete all registry key related to DolbyLaboratories, Reboot Windows
Install FX Configurator, during installation Select Dolby UWP - select Dolby DAX API Service 2.1003.251.0 & uncheck all other audio enhancers
After FX Configurator installation, open FX Configurator, load 'Dolby UWP Gaming.ini' & import registry 'Dolby UWP DSP.reg', click on 'Apply' & 'Restart Audio Services'
Now install Dolby Atmos for Gaming MS Windows Store version, Right click Add-AppxPackage.ps1, Run with PowerShell
After installing Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Stop 'Dolby DAX API Service' from Task Manager/Services
Go to - C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc, & delete all .xml files, do not delete any dolby related dll files
Now copy Default.xml to - C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc
From Task Manager/Services, Start 'Dolby DAX API Service'
Run Dolby Atmos for Gaming, it will run without any error


----------



## Jayce (Jul 10, 2018)

@OMER the instructions didn't work. There's a error opening Dolby Atmos for gaming, reinstall or restart PC.

Dolby Atmos for gaming works for external speakers or headphones or both?


----------



## OMER (Jul 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @OMER the instructions didn't work. There's a error opening Dolby Atmos for gaming, reinstall or restart PC.
> 
> Dolby Atmos for gaming works for external speakers or headphones or both?



It works for both, external speakers & headphones

Try it in VM Ware virtual machine with windows 10

First try in Virtual machine

Then  in actual pc

Do a fresh installation of Windows 10

This might help


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 10, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Uninstalling the latest APO Driver causes my sound driver to stop working, to the point I have to reinstall my Realtek driver.



I'm retracting this statement. I ran "sfc /scannow" and it seems after the last cumulative Windows Update, some system files became corrupt. Once they were taken care of, this issue no longer happens.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> It works for both, external speakers & headphones
> 
> Try it in VM Ware virtual machine with windows 10
> 
> ...



Fresh installation? You mean clean wipe my PC? I don't know if I want to do that.


----------



## picarito (Jul 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> What's your sound card
> 
> My Realtek Chip too can go upto 24bits 192000hz
> 
> ...


yes i would too be interested in this.can you make one with 192khz please


----------



## OMER (Jul 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Fresh installation? You mean clean wipe my PC? I don't know if I want to do that.



Did u tried it on VMWARE ?, u can see Dolby Atmos for Gaming works on VMware with fresh installed windows 10

Try it, do a fresh installation of windows 10 in actual pc

Then try Dolby Atmos for Gaming


----------



## Jayce (Jul 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> Did u tried it on VMWARE ?, u can see Dolby Atmos for Gaming works on VMware with fresh installed windows 10
> 
> Try it, do a fresh installation of windows 10 in actual pc
> 
> Then try Dolby Atmos for Gaming


I guess I will have to factory reset my pc and download/install everything else.


----------



## BastyTH (Jul 10, 2018)

24bits 192000hz  dose make sound that produced be more detail and less of loss, if the source produced stream are same or lower this it will stay at same detail as source, no upper or lower quality.

there some studio record at 24bits 192000hz through but the world just now start at 24bits 96000hz and more records, be cause the speaker/sound replication device are not able to produce fully to the source, such as 24bits 96000hz is 10-40000hz frequency respond. so it also up to your speaker.

there videos for this studies around youtube which i forgot the name lol.


----------



## OMER (Jul 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I guess I will have to factory reset my pc and download everything else.



Yes, do it, because leftover files on system may be preventing Dolby Gaming UWP App from runnning

Don't forget to install corresponding UWP .NET Runtimes from puresoftapps.com


----------



## Jayce (Jul 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes, do it, because leftover files on system may be preventing Dolby Gaming UWP App from runnning
> 
> Don't forget to install corresponding UWP Runtimes from puresoftapps.com


So once I finish installing a fresh Windows 10, download the runtimes, then APO driver and Dolby Atmos for gaming and try installing it right?


----------



## OMER (Jul 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So once I finish installing a fresh Windows 10, download the runtimes, then APO driver and Dolby Atmos for gaming and try installing it right?



After installation of windows 10

Tell me, I will show you clear simple instructions for Dolby Atmos gaming

This time it should work



picarito said:


> yes i would too be interested in this.can you make one with 192khz please



Yes, I can, download it when I share it


----------



## Jayce (Jul 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> After installation of windows 10
> 
> Tell me, I will show you clear simple instructions for Dolby Atmos gaming
> 
> This time it should work



ok will do. It will take some time to fully delete and reinstall Windows 10


----------



## OMER (Jul 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> ok will do. It will take some time to fully delete and reinstall Windows 10



Take your time

Right After installing Windows 10

First install latest updates to windows 10 in update setting

Then, enable Developer mode, it will take some time to download & install

Install UWP .NET Framework v1.6 & 1.7

Now after update & developer mode, reboot pc

Now install audio enhancer


----------



## Jayce (Jul 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> Take your time
> 
> Right After installing Windows 10
> 
> ...


What about the APO driver?


----------



## OMER (Jul 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> What about the APO driver?



First install windows 10

I will show instructions after that

APO Driver is must


----------



## Jayce (Jul 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> First install windows 10
> 
> I will show instructions after that
> 
> APO Driver is must


I'll let you know in a hour, I currently getting a haircut, when I get back, I'll install everything.


----------



## OMER (Jul 10, 2018)

Ok, I will be online tomorrow, it's bed time for me now


----------



## consoled (Jul 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> 24bits 192000hz I tried it, but it is not crispy as 48000, it needs full audio chip support, Realtek chips delivers good sounds with  48000 not with 192000hz, if I make one for 24bits 192000hz it's useless, because Dolby UWP Apps natively supports  24bits 48000hz





Jayce said:


> So you can't make one for 24bit 192000hz.


You both do not understand how the sample rate works.

Sample rate 24/192 only works when you have 24 / 192khz sound files not lost. If you choose the 24bit / 192khz sample, you must also have a 24bit / 192khz audio file. So you can feel the Hi-res sound.

You can not select 24bit / 192khz, while playing music on youtube or mp3 and lossless 16bit / 44khz. It will not generate Hi-res audio.

Remember, sampling is the port that allows sound output instead of creating better sound. If you want better sound, you need to find high resolution files

Also, you need an audio speaker that can play 24bit / 192kHz audio and the ability to hear the difference. You need to have the wires connected in the audio system so that the sound can emit the best


----------



## Jayce (Jul 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> First install windows 10
> 
> I will show instructions after that
> 
> APO Driver is must


Okay I got Dolby Atmos for gaming installed and it works. So far it doesn't sound loud and clear as the regular Dolby Atmos uwp app. I think Now I just need the custom XML file


----------



## OMER (Jul 11, 2018)

consoled said:


> You both do not understand how the sample rate works.
> 
> Sample rate 24/192 only works when you have 24 / 192khz sound files not lost. If you choose the 24bit / 192khz sample, you must also have a 24bit / 192khz audio file. So you can feel the Hi-res sound.
> 
> ...



Hey man I already knew it, but I was not able to explain it clearly

Are u a Sound Engineer ?



Jayce said:


> Okay I got Dolby Atmos for gaming installed and it works. So far it doesn't sound loud and clear as the regular Dolby Atmos uwp app. I think Now I just need the custom XML file



So, Dolby Atmos Gaming is running ok

Here is the Default.xml, download the attached file

Don't copy other xml. only default.xml is supported

After copying restart dolbydax services from task manager

Results May vary

Test it & tell me it's results


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> Hey man I already knew it, but I was not able to explain it clearly
> 
> Are u a Sound Engineer ?
> 
> ...




too loud for me  I like more bass


----------



## OMER (Jul 11, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> too loud for me  I like more bass



Try this


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> Try this



better thank you!


----------



## Jayce (Jul 11, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> too loud for me  I like more bass





OMER said:


> Hey man I already knew it, but I was not able to explain it clearly
> 
> Are u a Sound Engineer ?
> 
> ...


Which of the XML files you use? since you said Dolby Atmos for Gaming is better than the other Dolby apps in sound quality.


----------



## OMER (Jul 11, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Which of the XML files you use? since you said Dolby Atmos for Gaming is better than the other Dolby apps in sound quality.



I use Balanced preset

You first try attached config

This is Crispier + Higher Volume

Then tell me if there is any issue


----------



## picarito (Jul 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> I use Balanced preset
> 
> You first try attached config
> 
> ...


I tried this at 24 192hkz and equalizer still not working


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> Try this



hmm movie,music,voice maybe no difference, I will use high quality again..


----------



## OMER (Jul 11, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> hmm movie,music,voice maybe no difference, I will use high quality again..



High quality preset is for 5.1 & 7.1 speaker setup

In 2.1 setup there may be a very little issue


----------



## picarito (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone knows where Dolby digital plus puts it's preset file in?


----------



## OMER (Jul 11, 2018)

picarito said:


> Anyone knows where Dolby digital plus puts it's preset file in?



May be in programdata folder or App data folder, both is hidden by default


----------



## picarito (Jul 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> May be in programdata folder or App data folder, both is hidden by default


Looked already.didnt found anything


----------



## OMER (Jul 11, 2018)

picarito said:


> Looked already.didnt found anything


I think u cannot edit it's config files, they are different than xml files


----------



## Jayce (Jul 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> I use Balanced preset
> 
> You first try attached config
> 
> ...


So far I am loving this high quality preset. Optimized for 19200hz And 5.1.


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> High quality preset is for 5.1 & 7.1 speaker setup
> 
> In 2.1 setup there may be a very little issue



I use headphone... Do you have a good preset?


----------



## OMER (Jul 12, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> I use headphone... Do you have a good preset?



i will share it after sometime


----------



## Jayce (Jul 12, 2018)

OMER said:


> I use Balanced preset
> 
> You first try attached config
> 
> ...


The only issue is the graphic eq effect doesn't work. 

Also isn't the high quality preset and #512 post preset the same values?


----------



## OMER (Jul 12, 2018)

Jayce said:


> The only issue is the graphic eq effect doesn't work.
> 
> Also isn't the high quality preset and #512 post preset the same values?



#512 post preset is different than high quality preset

high quality preset as name itself implies it's for 192000hz

#512 post preset is 48000hz

When audio is of higher quality & higher volume, the effects becomes unnoticable

What i mean by that is there is a difference, but it is minimized by higher volume

That's the reason you were not able to notice difference in graphic equalizer

That's the reason i always use balanced 24bit 48000HZ xml, it's native & you can notice difference

But it has normal volume, if u are okay with it, than u can use balanced preset


----------



## Jayce (Jul 12, 2018)

OMER said:


> #512 post preset is different than high quality preset
> 
> high quality preset as name itself implies it's for 192000hz
> 
> #512 post preset is 48000hz


Oh okay, what about the graphic equalizer effect?


----------



## OMER (Jul 12, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Oh okay, what about the graphic equalizer effect?



First read my complete post, i just added more lines to it


----------



## Jayce (Jul 12, 2018)

OMER said:


> First read my complete post, i just added more lines to it


I'm fine with the 192000hz high quality preset.


----------



## OMER (Jul 12, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I'm fine with the 192000hz high quality preset.



One more thing i can notice difference with high quality preset from my speakers

And also can see difference in equalizer too

I have Dolby Certified Onkyo 9.1.2 Speaker setup

I just can't explain how amazing realism in Dolby Atmos Gaming in it's certified speakers


----------



## Jayce (Jul 12, 2018)

OMER said:


> One more thing i can notice difference with high quality preset from my speakers
> 
> And also can see difference in equalizer too
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's amazing. But most of the system that are Dolby Atmos certified are really expensive at the moment.


----------



## OMER (Jul 12, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I'm sure it's amazing. But most of the system that are Dolby Atmos certified are really expensive at the moment.



Yes they are expensive because dolby provides top level audio enhancers

I'am a gamer, so obviously i seek a nicer audio enhancer that can output every part of audio in detail with rich & crispy sound


----------



## Jayce (Jul 12, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes they are expensive because dolby provides top level audio enhancers
> 
> I'am a gamer, so obviously i seek a nicer audio enhancer that can output every part of audio in detail with rich & crispy sound


In the future, I will hopefully be getting a 5.1.2 Dolby Atmos sound bar system with rear speakers. IA


----------



## OMER (Jul 12, 2018)

Jayce said:


> In the future, I will hopefully be getting a 5.1.2 Dolby Atmos sound bar system with rear speakers



Good luck to that

You will surely notice what i told about amazing realism with dolby enabled speakers


----------



## Jayce (Jul 15, 2018)

@OMER my common files/Dolby folder got accidently deleted and all I have is  the Dolby folder with just runtime XML file, and now Dolby Atmos for gaming doesn't work anymore. I installed a fresh Windows 10 and install everything and did everything the instructions said and i still get the error message, "there is a problem accessing the Dolby Atmos driver. Please restart the computer or reinstall the driver if the problem presists."


----------



## OMER (Jul 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @OMER my common files/Dolby folder got accidently deleted and all I have is  the Dolby folder with just runtime XML file, and now Dolby Atmos for gaming doesn't work anymore. I installed a fresh Windows 10 and install everything and did everything the instructions said and i still get the error message, "there is a problem accessing the Dolby Atmos driver. Please restart the computer or reinstall the driver if the problem presists."



Insall windows 10 again

Then install updates

Enable Developer mode

Reboot

Install UWP Netframeworks v1.6 & 1.7
---------------------------------------------------------

Audio effects becomes effectless after every update

So uninstall apo driver & install it again

You know the rest


----------



## Jayce (Jul 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Insall windows 10 again
> 
> Then install updates
> 
> ...


Even though, I already did this, but I'll try it again. And make sure every windows update is installed, before I do developer mode step.


----------



## OMER (Jul 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Even though, I already did this, but I'll try it again. And make sure every windows update is installed, before I do developer mode step.



Yes, exactly

Insatll dolby gaming after full windows setup including updates & developer mode


----------



## Jayce (Jul 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes, exactly
> 
> Insatll dolby gaming after full windows setup including updates & developer mode


I did exactly and it still isn't working.Even installed the frameworks.


----------



## OMER (Jul 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I did exactly and it still isn't working.Even installed the frameworks.



Have u tried only Dolby Atmos ?

If not try it


----------



## Jayce (Jul 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Have u tried only Dolby Atmos ?
> 
> If not try it


It's not working either.


----------



## OMER (Jul 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> It's not working either.



Before installing windows 10

Completely Format C drive, don't use quick format

I had gone through same issue previously, standard long duration formatting removes every file on c drive

Quick format does not removes all files, those leftover files may be conflicting with dolby files despite of fresh windows 10 installation

Try AOMEI Partition Assistant


----------



## Jayce (Jul 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Before installing windows 10
> 
> Completely Format C drive, don't use quick format
> 
> ...


I did f12 and selected a bootable usb drive did format the C drive from the setup.


----------



## OMER (Jul 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I did f12 and used a bootable usb driver did format from the setup.



Format type during windows 10 installation is quick format

I recommend u to try standard formatting, a complete erasure of all data on c drive with unrecoverable data, this might help

This helped me to get rid of this issue


----------



## Jayce (Jul 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Format type during windows 10 installation is quick format
> 
> I recommend u to try standard formatting, a complete erasure of all data on c drive with unrecoverable data, this might help
> 
> This helped me to get rid of this issue


So use aomei partition assistant? If so, can you post the instructions for complete formatting


----------



## OMER (Jul 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So use aomei partition assistant?



Yes use AOMEI Partition Assistant, it is premium, u have to pay

If u don't want to pay

Search for cracked version AOMEI Partition Assistant

I myself used cracked AOMEI Partition Assistant , crack activates AOMEI Partition Assistant

Block AOMEI Partition Assistant in firewall advanced settings/outbound rules


----------



## Jayce (Jul 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes use AOMEI Partition Assistant, it is premium, u have to pay
> 
> If u don't want to pay
> 
> ...


I have the unlimited edition but it's not letting have the option to wipe or format partition. C drive


----------



## OMER (Jul 15, 2018)

Use  *Sergei Strelec's WinPE x64*

It's a 3 GB iso file 

Download it & make it bootable with Rufus on pendrive

Then press F12 for boot menu, select ur pendrive

After booting *Sergei Strelec's WinPE*

It has aomei partition assistant preinstalled search it & use to completely format c drive



Jayce said:


> I have the unlimited edition but it's not letting have the option to wipe or format partition. C drive



Here is the link for sergei strelec english version

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/sergei_strelecs_winpe.html



Jayce said:


> I did f12 and selected a bootable usb drive did format the C drive from the setup.



If u have any question ask me right now

If not, i will be online tomorrow


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Can you two use the PM function instead?
> 
> This thread is cluttered with frustratingly unnecessary chatter, and  I feel it requires some serious moderation.



After reviewing the posts in question, I agree.




OMER said:


> What's wrong in helping people on forums
> 
> Nothing here is unnecessary chatter
> 
> ...



It seems that you two need to it take PMs. The preliminary responses to questions are OK but when you start making it look like a chat room-then I have to make the exception. 

So please refrain from making this thread your personal chat room


----------



## OMER (Jul 16, 2018)

This are the files on my Common Files folder

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3\RADARHOST

I doubt this method to work for dolby gaming

Because simply copying this files to common files folder wouldn't solve dolby driver error

You can still try this method

If it works, then it's good for u


----------



## Jayce (Jul 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> This are the files on my Common Files folder
> 
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3\RADARHOST
> 
> ...


I'll will let you know soon


----------



## OMER (Jul 16, 2018)

bogmali said:


> After reviewing the posts in question, I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now i know what preliminary responses is

Sometimes people needs detailed explanation about the problems that cannot be solved in one or two posts

So i have to extend conversation to solve the whole issue, i can't just give them half solution, & leave half of of it just like that

I hope u understand bogmali

I'am not interested in simple unnecessary chat

I want to help people by giving them complete instructions, obviously it needs more talk, that does not mean it is unnecessary chat

I hope everyone understands


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> Sometimes people needs detailed explanation about the problems that cannot be solved in one or two posts
> 
> So i have to* extend conversation to solve the whole issue*, i can't just give them half solution, & leave half of of it just like that
> 
> I want to help people by giving them complete instructions, obviously it needs more talk, that does not mean it is unnecessary chat



Extending conversation is thru PMs especially is you are dealing with a one-on-one situation (in this case, you and Jayce). I am not certain if you noticed but the only posts I see are yours and Jayce in the last page and a half. You both turned it into your own chat room and that is the reason I am telling you to take it to PMs.

EDIT:



Jayce said:


> @OMER which Dolby uwp drivers works with Dolby Atmos for gaming. Is it the 2x.xxx.x or 2.xxxx.xxx.x?



It seems that both of you have a hard time understanding what I am trying to tell you


----------



## OMER (Jul 17, 2018)

bogmali said:


> Extending conversation is thru PMs especially is you are dealing with a one-on-one situation (in this case, you and Jayce). I am not certain if you noticed but the only posts I see are yours and Jayce in the last page and a half. You both turned it into your own chat room and that is the reason I am telling you to take it to PMs.



Thanks for unblocking me



OMER said:


> Now i know what preliminary responses is
> 
> Sometimes people needs detailed explanation about the problems that cannot be solved in one or two posts
> 
> ...





Jayce said:


> @OMER my common files/Dolby folder got accidently deleted and all I have is  the Dolby folder with just runtime XML file, and now Dolby Atmos for gaming doesn't work anymore. I installed a fresh Windows 10 and install everything and did everything the instructions said and i still get the error message, "there is a problem accessing the Dolby Atmos driver. Please restart the computer or reinstall the driver if the problem presists."



Did u used Active kill disk ?


----------



## Jayce (Jul 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> Did u used Active kill disk ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not yet it's too late, I was busy trying aomexi to make sure I did it properly.I'll do it tomorrow. But after that will be the last time, I format my pc


----------



## OMER (Jul 18, 2018)

Jayce said:


> No not yet it's too late, I was busy trying aomexi to make sure I did it properly.I'll do it tomorrow. But after that will be the last time, I format my pc



Ya, its too annoying to format multiple times

So solve it in one last try

Use latest APO Driver v2.1.1


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 18, 2018)

26/6/2018
APO Driver 2.0.8
- Update Dolby DAX API Service to 2.1003.251.0

but my dolby atmos gaming show 2.1002.243. can I update it?


----------



## Jayce (Jul 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> Ya, its too annoying to format multiple times
> 
> So solve it in one last try
> 
> Use latest APO Driver v2.1.1


I have been using latest app driver when I try to get Dolby Atmos for gaming to work.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> Now i know what preliminary responses is
> 
> Sometimes people needs detailed explanation about the problems that cannot be solved in one or two posts
> 
> ...



In defense of @bogmali there is an EDIT function under each post that you can use to add further info. Apart from PM that is a great way to reduce this kind of slow-chat you guys are having. Because it does scare others away from a thread.

I say this because I can also get into this habit of slow chatting, and edits can go a long way to prevent this


----------



## OMER (Jul 18, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I have been using latest app driver when I try to get Dolby Atmos for gaming to work.



Give it a last try, if nothing works, use dldolbyblogspot's dolby atmos drivers, maybe it's because of windows 10 updates or Microsoft may be changing audio functioning through every update which is conflicting with various audio enhancers



Vayra86 said:


> In defense of @bogmali there is an EDIT function under each post that you can use to add further info. Apart from PM that is a great way to reduce this kind of slow-chat you guys are having. Because it does scare others away from a thread.
> 
> I say this because I can also get into this habit of slow chatting, and edits can go a long way to prevent this



Hey Vayra86 adding further info is what moderators are objecting, let it be like that, why object others, when things are going smooth & people are benefitting from more info



harris123424 said:


> 26/6/2018
> APO Driver 2.0.8
> - Update Dolby DAX API Service to 2.1003.251.0
> 
> but my dolby atmos gaming show 2.1002.243. can I update it?



Dolby DAX API Service v2.1003.251.0 is driver version
v2.1002.243 is UWP Dolby app version


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 20, 2018)

For audio enhancers UWP app install:
UWP-Package-Installer ~ The easiest way to install Appx/AppxBundle


----------



## OMER (Jul 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> For audio enhancers UWP app install:
> UWP-Package-Installer ~ The easiest way to install Appx/AppxBundle



From Where did you find WP-Package-Installer

What's the source, can u mention it here


----------



## OMER (Jul 20, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I have been using latest app driver when I try to get Dolby Atmos for gaming to work.



I have one more solution to fix Dolby Gamig errors

If you want, tell me[/QUOTE]


----------



## OMER (Jul 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> For audio enhancers UWP app install:
> UWP-Package-Installer ~ The easiest way to install Appx/AppxBundle



Error in Installing UWP Package Installer, see attached image


----------



## keyzjn (Jul 22, 2018)

@*alanfox2000 I can't download *ViPER4Windows
link was blocked by Mediafire


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 22, 2018)

keyzjn said:


> @*alanfox2000 I can't download *ViPER4Windows
> link was blocked by Mediafire


https://drop.me/on349R


----------



## OMER (Jul 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> https://drop.me/on349R



You uploaded new versions of Dolby UWP Apps

But it does not contains Powershell script files


----------



## keyzjn (Jul 22, 2018)

OMER said:


> You uploaded new versions of Dolby UWP Apps
> 
> But it does not contains Powershell script files


Just double click .appx file


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I have been using latest app driver when I try to get Dolby Atmos for gaming to work.



File attaching option is not available in the thread 'Dolby Atmos error', i'am posting it hear

Here is the Dolby Atmos High Quality Preset, test it & tell me


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> File attaching option is not available in the thread 'Dolby Atmos error', i'am posting it hear
> 
> Here is the Dolby Atmos High Quality Preset, test it & tell me



it is for 5.1, 7.1 ? I use headphones.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> it is for 5.1, 7.1 ? I use headphones.



It is for 7.1 with good quality speakers, results may vary



alanfox2000 said:


> https://drop.me/on349R



Can you tell me from where did you gets all types of uwp files

Like uwp Dolby, Nahimic, Dts etc

Please tell me


----------



## Jayce (Jul 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> File attaching option is not available in the thread 'Dolby Atmos error', i'am posting it hear
> 
> Here is the Dolby Atmos High Quality Preset, test it & tell me



I like the preset so far. Have you tried it yourself yet?


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I like the preset so far. Have you tried it yourself yet?



I tried it on virtual machine (VMware)  with windows 10, sounds more than expected

After trying out by myself, i shared it to you because i want to know how it worked on your speakers


----------



## Jayce (Jul 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> I tried it on virtual machine (VMware)  with windows 10, sounds more than expected
> 
> After trying out by myself, i shared it to you because i want to know how it worked on your speakers


It's works great and sounds great with my speakers. Maybe a little more crisp or dialog?


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Jayce said:


> It's works great and sounds great with my speakers. Maybe a little more crisp or dialog?



Results may vary from speakers to speakers totally based on brand & it's speakers quality

On my speakers it sounds both crispy with clear dialogues with high surround sound

The preset is at it's best, because it is dolby so we need dolby certified speakers to fully notice preset's difference

As i said before if i try to any more editings to preset it will result in distorted audio quality

I'am saying this because i tried it on my dolby speakers, it sounds distorted & high crackling sound

If u want i will share normal average volume with decent dialogue clarity preset, because it has low volume you will notice dialogues as  more crispy

For that i have to set it to 48000HZ, if you want basic average preset, tell me, i will share


----------



## Jayce (Jul 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> Results may vary from speakers to speakers totally based on brand & it's speakers quality
> 
> On my speakers it sounds both crispy with clear dialogues with high surround sound
> 
> ...


The preset perfect with my speakers. I didn't turned the volume up. I was just saying maybe add more because you said it sounds more than expected.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Jayce said:


> The preset perfect with my speakers. I didn't turned the volume up. I was just saying maybe add more because you said it sounds more than expected.



It sounds more than expected with my dolby certified speakers

It will sounds good with other speakers, but not as much as dolby speakers

I hope u got my point, adding more than presets limit will definitely creates distorted audio as i tested on dolby speakers & othes speakers

For that u need dolby gaming with my highquality gaming preset


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 23, 2018)

I have come up with an all in one solution for activating Creative Sound Enhancers without the need for having to do anything manually.







Before or after the installation of the Creative Sound Enhancer of your choosing, run "Finalize.exe" and input the corresponding number that matches your Creative Sound Enhancer, press Enter, wait for it to say "Enjoy!" and then simply close the the application to exit.

*Download Link*​


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I have come up with an all in one solution for activating Creative Sound Enhancers without the need for having to do anything manually.
> 
> 
> View attachment 104337​
> ...



You did a Genius work, appreciations to you

I have questions, does this app need any .net frameworks to work

Does it works well on other windows versions

Did u tested every single creative audio enhancer which u mentioned

Answer the questions, i'am waiting, u did awesome work


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 23, 2018)

It doesn't require any .net frameworks to work with as it's simply a batch script converted to an executable.

It works on every version of Windows ranging from Windows 7 to 10.

I have tested SB X-Fi MB5, Cinema 3, SBC 360/720. The rest should work fine, as all it does is manipulates and gets rid of the unnecessary KGA files and keeps the necessary one(s) for the product of your choosing.

I have updated the download link just now. Much thanks to @prettyclaire82 for the compile, and @alanfox2000 for providing detailed info.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> It doesn't require any .net frameworks to work with as it's simply a batch script converted to an executable.
> 
> It works on every version of Windows ranging from Windows 7 to 10.
> 
> ...



Appreciations for your hard work

Where is the link of just now updated download link ?


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 23, 2018)

Post updated. Had to increase the size of the font and make it bold so that the download link doesn't slip by.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Post updated. Had to increase the size of the font and make it bold so that the download link doesn't slip by.



Thanks again

Did you tested finalize.exe on Sound Blaster Cinema 5 ?


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Did you tested finalize.exe on Sound Blaster Cinema 5 ?





Spoiler






​


​
I am going to make an in depth tutorial for using most of the Sound Enhancers thank to APO Driver pretty soon, so that anyone with Realtek HD Audio can benefit from these sound Enhancers. Both in written and video form, likely on YouTube.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> View attachment 104338​



Does SBC5 requires more than one genkga files, u said finalize.exe removes unnecessary kga files

Your posted images clearly shows finalize.exe generated many kga files for sbc5

Can you explain what's the use of other extra kga files that your finalize app creates

According to prettyclaire, sbc5 requires only one kga file


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 23, 2018)

And it does keep the only KGA file needed for SBC 5, CTLPS4HTX2.kga file to be specific. Don't pay attention to the messages it shows.



Spoiler





```
@echo off
cls
:start
echo.
echo     Type in the number for the product's installation
echo     that you'd like to finalize from the list below:
echo          01. Creative Sound Blaster Cinema
echo          02. Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 2
echo          03. Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 3
echo          04. Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 5 (UWP App)
echo          05. Creative Sound Blaster X360 (Desktop and UWP App)
echo          06. Creative Sound Blaster X720 (Desktop and UWP App)
echo          07. Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2
echo          08. Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3
echo          09. Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5
echo          10. Creative THX TruStudio Pro
echo     Simply close this window to exit.
echo.
set dest=%programdata%\Creative\Softwarelock
set filepath=%~dp0
set choice=
set /p choice=Input your choice:
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto cinema1
if '%choice%'=='2' goto cinema2
if '%choice%'=='3' goto cinema3
if '%choice%'=='4' goto cinema5
if '%choice%'=='5' goto sbc360
if '%choice%'=='6' goto sbc720
if '%choice%'=='7' goto mb2
if '%choice%'=='8' goto mb3
if '%choice%'=='9' goto mb5
if '%choice%'=='10' goto thx
echo %choice%     The input is invalid, please try again.
echo.
goto start

:cinema1
@echo off
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
del /f *.kga
del /f *.lga
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe"
ren *.kga *.lga
ren CTLT47H9X2.lga CTLT47H9X2.kga
del /f *.lga
echo           Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster Cinema!!
goto start

:cinema2
@echo off
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
del /f *.kga
del /f *.lga
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe"
ren *.kga *.lga
ren CTLT9SJDX2.lga CTLT9SJDX2.kga
del /f *.lga
echo           Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 2!!
goto start

:cinema3
@echo off
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
del /f *.kga
del /f *.lga
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe"
ren *.kga *.lga
ren CTLMN34SX2.lga CTLMN34SX2.kga
del /f *.lga
echo           Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 3!!
goto start

:cinema5
@echo off
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
del /f *.kga
del /f *.lga
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe"
ren *.kga *.lga
ren CTLPS4HTX2.lga CTLPS4HTX2.kga
del /f *.lga
echo           Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 5!!
goto start

:sbc360
@echo off
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
del /f *.kga
del /f *.lga
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe"
ren *.kga *.lga
ren CTLLAS4HX2.lga CTLLAS4HX2.kga
del /f *.lga
echo           Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster X360!!
goto start

:sbc720
@echo off
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
del /f *.kga
del /f *.lga
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe"
ren *.kga *.lga
ren CTLNBK2HX2.lga CTLNBK2HX2.kga
del /f *.lga
echo           Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster X720!!
goto start

:mb2
@echo off
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
del /f *.kga
del /f *.lga
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe"
ren *.kga *.lga
ren CTLT99HB0X.lga CTLT99HB0X.kga
ren CTD1JXF23A.lga CTD1JXF23A.kga
del /f *.lga
echo           Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2!!
goto start

:mb3
@echo off
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
del /f *.kga
del /f *.lga
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe"
ren *.kga *.lga
ren CTLO3H65X2.lga CTLO3H65X2.kga
del /f *.lga
echo           Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3!!
goto start

:mb5
@echo off
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
del /f *.kga
del /f *.lga
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe"
ren *.kga *.lga
ren CTLXS2Q3X2.lga CTLXS2Q3X2.kga
del /f *.lga
echo           Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5!!
goto start

:thx
@echo off
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
del /f *.kga
del /f *.lga
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe"
ren *.kga *.lga
ren CTLT99HB0X.lga CTLT99HB0X.kga
del /f *.lga
echo           Done! Enjoy Creative THX TruStudio Pro!!
goto start
```




Here is the batch file, as long as you have PrettyClaire82's compile named as GenKGA.exe in the same directory, you can save the aforementioned code into a text file, rename it to .bat and use it to activate any Creative product you want, specially if you're weary of security concerns and don't wish to download my compile.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> And it does keep the only KGA file needed for SBC 5, CTLPS4HTX2.kga file to be specific. Don't pay attention to the messages it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fro clarifying my doubt's

I will use your finalize app & batch file to see it for my self

Can you make standalone single installations of all dolby uwp apps without relying on apo driver, no offense to alanfox at all

Just curious, dldolby.blogspot has single app installation files like nahimic, dolby atmos etc

If you can, than share with me



Romulus2K4 said:


> And it does keep the only KGA file needed for SBC 5, CTLPS4HTX2.kga file to be specific. Don't pay attention to the messages it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have any security issue with your finalize app

Just asked my doubts


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 23, 2018)

What dldolby.blogspot does is that it modifies an existing set of drivers and integrates necessary APO drivers for the Sound Enhancer it's bundling with. It's what people used to do back in the days. Installing a modified version of the driver is a tedious process, specially on the modern systems where you've to disable Secureboot from UEFI, disable driver signature integrity, and when an updated Realtek Driver set is available, you have to wait for the author to release the update or mod it yourself.

Alanfox2000's approach fixes all these issues. Once my tutorial for the UWP apps are published (should be by next week) no one's going to feel confused anymore, and it'll become a really easy process for everyone. 

Same goes for the UAD drivers, for which I have a splendid method of installation and uninstallation, which is far simpler than what's currently prescribed.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> What dldolby.blogspot does is that it modifies an existing set of drivers and integrates necessary APO drivers for the Sound Enhancer it's bundling with. It's what people used to do back in the days. Installing a modified version of the driver is a tedious process, specially on the modern systems where you've to disable Secureboot from UEFI, disable driver signature integrity, and when an updated Realtek Driver set is available, you have to wait for the author to release the update or mod it yourself.
> 
> Alanfox2000's approach fixes all these issues. Once my tutorial for the UWP apps are published (should be by next week) no one's going to feel confused anymore, and it'll become a really easy process for everyone.
> 
> Same goes for the UAD drivers, for which I have a splendid method of installation and uninstallation, which is far simpler than what's currently prescribed.


Yah, Alanfox is a  genius

What's your method of installation & uninstallation for UAD drivers

I'am waiting for easily understandable tutorials 

Only one question, how to install sbc5 drivers without apo driver, just out of curiousity


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 23, 2018)

You can't install SBC5 without APO driver, unless your motherboard comes bundled with SBC5. Like the ASRock Fatal1ty H370 has SBC5 bundled with it.

These Sound Enhancers don't come bundled with most entry level or mid range motherboards because it costs the manufacturer in licensing fees to be able to bundle the Sound Enhancer with it. A motherboard that has a license for Creative SBC5 will have it's device ID and subvendor ID included in Creative's MBAPO2 *.dll files and in a certain driver *.inf file, so that it doesn't require the use of APO driver.

APO driver gets around these limitations and unlocks them for all of us with Realtek HD Audio chips.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> You can't install SBC5 without APO driver, unless your motherboard comes bundled with SBC5. Like the ASRock Fatal1ty H370 has SBC5 bundled with it.
> 
> These Sound Enhancers don't come bundled with most entry level or mid range motherboards because it costs the manufacturer in licensing fees to be able to bundle the Sound Enhancer with it. A motherboard that has a license for Creative SBC5 will have it's device ID and subvendor ID included in Creative's MBAPO2 *.dll files and in a certain driver *.inf file, so that it doesn't require the use of APO driver.
> 
> APO driver gets around these limitations and unlocks them for all of us with Realtek HD Audio chips.



Thanks for clear explanation

You & alanfox2000 are just awesome

I will be waiting for easily understandable tutorials for all available audio enhancers on techpowerup forums

Can u tell me from where alanfox gets all types of uwp files like all dolby uwp apps, uwp nahimic app, dtsx uwp app etc


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 23, 2018)

From Windows Store. There's a way to download Appx files from Windows Store.

Edit: Here's a more sensible approach for organizing FXConfigurator's Config and Registry files.  Please see attachment, @alanfox2000.

I have organized the files more neatly so that everyone will find it easier to use.

Attachment updated with more detailed readme. If anyone wishes to use this, just copy FXConfigurator.exe from your APO driver installation over to the folder you've extracted this archive. Meant for Windows x64 OSes only, as I don't have access to any 32Bit systems.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> From Windows Store. There's a way to download Appx files from Windows Store.



But when i search for dolby uwp apps on windows store it only shows dolby acces app

When i search for nahimic & other uwp apps it does not shows any results

then how alanfox searches for all other uwp apps, because store doesn't shows any results, i tried many times

from where alanfox gets uwp app's uri's, when store doesn't show any results



Romulus2K4 said:


> From Windows Store. There's a way to download Appx files from Windows Store.



Did u searched nahimic uwp app on windows store, i know it will not show any results, then how to get url's & uri's

Please answer


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> Did u searched nahimic uwp app on windows store, i know it will not show any results, then how to get url's & uri's
> 
> Please answer



I guess since these are still tied to licensing and certain manufacturer/hardware exclusive, they aren't available publicly but rather to people who has the URL. Just save the URL in a text file somewhere, and you'll be fine.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I guess since these are still tied to licensing and certain manufacturer/hardware exclusive, they aren't available publicly but rather to people who has the URL. Just save the URL in a text file somewhere, and you'll be fine.



Ok, so there is no way to get our searched uwp app's uri's

I wonder from where alanfox get's those uwp app's uri's

so no one here knows how to get uwp uri's

I asked alanfox many times this same question, he just ignores, or he doesn't want to tell how he get our searched uwp apps uri's

Thanks


Romulus2K4 said:


> From Windows Store. There's a way to download Appx files from Windows Store.
> 
> Edit: Here's a more sensible approach for organizing FXConfigurator's Config and Registry files.  Please see attachment, @alanfox2000.
> 
> I have organized the files more neatly so that everyone will find it easier to use.



This file is not found

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*

The requested page could not be found.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 23, 2018)

Try now.


----------



## OMER (Jul 23, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Try now.



Working now

Can u ask alanfox about how he gets his searched uwp apps uri's, because he ignores me, whenever i ask him the same question


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 24, 2018)

I guess it's a delicate matter. Why don't you just save the URL in a text file from his site at puresoftapps?


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I guess it's a delicate matter. Why don't you just save the URL in a text file from his site at puresoftapps?



I saved them all, but from where alanfox gets them

When i search for any dolby or nahimic uwp app i won't get any results, how alanfox gets results for his searches from windows store

I got it alanfox don't want to share

Ok, thanks for answering all my questions & for keeping patience with me for my nonstop questions



Romulus2K4 said:


> I have come up with an all in one solution for activating Creative Sound Enhancers without the need for having to do anything manually.
> 
> 
> View attachment 104337​
> ...



Finalize.exe shows error, see below






.Bat file has two errors, it needs .net runtime, see below


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 24, 2018)

sorry for my stupid-noob question but why I have better sound-feel to my android phone with dolby atmos from my pc with dolby atmos for gaming? movies and musics.


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> sorry for my stupid-noob question but why I have better sound-feel to my android phone with dolby atmos from my pc with dolby atmos for gaming? movies and musics.



You need dolby certified speakers to fully utilize dolby app's features, android phones which comes with preinstalled dolby app & speaker designed for dolby, that's the reason it sounds like how it meant to be


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> Finalize.exe shows error, see below
> 
> View attachment 104369



I have never seen that prompt before, what exactly did you do? Is this from my compile, or did you copy paste the source and made your own compile? I have never seen that prompt before. The text color is definitely not green on my compile either.



OMER said:


> .Bat file has two errors, it needs .net runtime, see below
> 
> View attachment 104370



Ignore any output from the program other than "Done." Those two file not found prompts are caused by intentionally placed safeguards.

The error says  "GenKGA.exe -System Error" and my program simply utilizes PrettyClaire82's compile of GenKGA, the very exact same executable. It seems GenKGA itself needs Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable runtime in order to work properly. VCRUNTIME140.dll comes with the aforementioned runtime, I believe it's also a prerequisite to have all the relevant Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable runtimes installed for APO driver to work properly. It has nothing to do with .net framework, Windows 10 comes with the latest .net framework installed.

it's not a problem with the Finalizer itself but rather it's dependency on GenKGA.


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I have never seen that prompt before, what exactly did you do? Is this from my compile, or did you copy paste the source and made your own compile? I have never seen that prompt before. The text color is definitely not green on my compile either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's your finalize.exe, I changed the color to green, it is asking to by pro version

Try again yourself


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> That's your finalize.exe, I changed the color to green, it is asking to by pro version
> 
> Try again yourself



Never happens on my end. Anyhow, I have attached the .bat in .txt format in my post. Simply rename the .txt to .bat and place it in the same folder, and all will work as intended.
I'll see if I can get rid of the stupid prompt, thank you for telling me.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> It sounds more than expected with my dolby certified speakers
> 
> It will sounds good with other speakers, but not as much as dolby speakers
> 
> ...


I wished Dolby Atmos for gaming would work for me. But I tried several methods to fix the please reinstall drivers or restart windows. No luck


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Never happens on my end. Anyhow, I have attached the .bat in .txt format in my post. Simply rename the .txt to .bat and place it in the same folder, and all will work as intended.
> I'll see if I can get rid of the stupid prompt, thank you for telling me.



I have a question, yesterday you posted a image of sound blaster cinema 5 in which voice enhancer tab is activated

My sound blaster cinema 5 does not show voice enhancer option, I have a mic, but still voice option is not visible

Can you tell me how to activate voice panel, see image below of your posted sbc5 image








Jayce said:


> I wished Dolby Atmos for gaming would work for me. But I tried several methods to fix the please reinstall drivers or restart windows. No luck



RADARHOST Folder which activates the dolby gaming, which I got activated while i'am connected to internet during the installation of dolby gaming, & internet has to be enabled during & after the installation


----------



## Jayce (Jul 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> I have a question, yesterday you posted a image of sound blaster cinema 5 in which voice enhancer tab is activated
> 
> My sound blaster cinema 5 does not show voice enhancer option, I have a mic, but still voice option is not visible
> 
> ...


I had internet enabled Durning and after installation


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I had internet enabled Durning and after installation



Do one thing install all uwp .net frameworks & runtimes


----------



## Jayce (Jul 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> Do one thing install all uwp .net frameworks & runtimes


Every single one?


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Every single one?



Yes every single uwp .net framewroks & runtimes from puresoftapps.com, link is below

http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/06/uwp-runtime.html

Download all

.Net Native Runtime Packages & .Net Native Framework Package


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> I have a question, yesterday you posted a image of sound blaster cinema 5 in which voice enhancer tab is activated
> 
> My sound blaster cinema 5 does not show voice enhancer option, I have a mic, but still voice option is not visible
> 
> ...



From FXConfigurator, click on Capture tab, then select your active Microphone endpoint, load "Sound Blaster Connect UWP app Capture.ini" and import corresponding .reg file. Restart Audio Service and Creative UWP Service, then relaunch SBC5.



Spoiler










​


----------



## Jayce (Jul 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes every single uwp .net framewroks & runtimes from puresoftapps.com, link is below
> 
> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/06/uwp-runtime.html
> 
> ...



After that install everything as normal?


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

Jayce said:


> After that install everything as normal?



I told you to use lockhunter app to delete dolby gaming folder, delete that folder before whenever you install dolby gaming

yes install exactly following instructions

if you get RADARHOST folder dolby gaming will definitely gets activated


----------



## Jayce (Jul 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> I told you to use lockhunter app to delete dolby gaming folder, delete that folder before whenever you install dolby gaming
> 
> yes install following exactly following instructions
> 
> if you get RADARHOST folder dolby gaming will definitely gets activated


Ok I will try it out and let you know.


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> From FXConfigurator, click on Capture tab, then select your active Microphone endpoint, load "Sound Blaster Connect UWP app Capture.ini" and import corresponding .reg file. Restart Audio Service and Creative UWP Service, then relaunch SBC5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalize.exe is blocked on mediafire, it says it has a virus, see image below


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 24, 2018)

It's not a virus, but rather the stupid compiler which gets flagged as a virus. I'll provide a new link with just that .bat instead of the .exe


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> It's not a virus, but rather the stupid compiler which gets flagged as a virus. I'll provide a new link with just that .bat instead of the .exe



What's the issue with .exe, it says to buy pro version


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> What's the issue with .exe, it says to buy pro version



I have never seen that prompt about buying PRO version at my end. I used Advanced Bat to EXE Converter which might be the reason, since it's free license probably doesn't allow me to redistribute my compiled .exe files to others.

As for the virus alert, VirusTotal report:




Spoiler









MediaFire uses BitDefender which falsely flags the compile as a virus.


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I have never seen that prompt about buying PRO version at my end. I used Advanced Bat to EXE Converter which might be the reason, since it's free license probably doesn't allow me to redistribute my compiled .exe files to others.
> 
> As for the virus alert, VirusTotal report:
> 
> ...



Ok than remove the pro buying option from finalize.exe & upload it to Google Drive, see if gdrive detects it as virus

Nahimic 3 is not working at all installed through fx configurator, tried every possible solution, still app opens  & dissappears


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> Nahimic 3 is not working at all installed through fx configurator, tried every possible solution, still app opens  & dissappears



Make sure you have installed:

Nahimic 3 APO Driver
Nahimic 3 Settings
Nahimic 3 UWP app


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Make sure you have installed:
> 
> Nahimic 3 APO Driver
> Nahimic 3 Settings
> Nahimic 3 UWP app



Did u uploaded finalize app to google drive ?

I installed all three & uwp net frameworks, but still no luck


----------



## Jayce (Jul 25, 2018)

OMER said:


> I told you to use lockhunter app to delete dolby gaming folder, delete that folder before whenever you install dolby gaming
> 
> yes install exactly following instructions
> 
> if you get RADARHOST folder dolby gaming will definitely gets activated


It didn't install RADARHOST for after install everything like you had said. It wouldn't even let uninstall Dolby Atmos uwp app. And install Dolby Atmos for gaming app.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Jul 25, 2018)

*All in one solution for activating Creative Sound Enhancers:*​
To avoid having to go over the tedious process of fiddling with KGA files, I have come up with a simple solution, which I call the "Finalizer."

It's simply a batch script, which makes good use of prettyclaire82's compile of GenKGA. Finalizer itself doesn't require any runtime, however GenKGA might require for you to have Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable installed.

Finalizer is available in two flavors:






Batch (Download link: *Here*)
Compiled EXE (Download link: *Here*)

*VirusTotal* report for the Batch version
*VirusTotal* report for the Compiled EXE​
As you can see, the compiled executable gets flagged falsely by some not so reliable antiviruses.

For those of you who are skeptical, here's the script, you can simply copy paste it into a text file, rename the extension from .txt to .bat, and place prettyclaire82's GenKGA compile in the same folder and have it work identically as the downloads above:




Spoiler





```
@echo off
::
:: REQUESTING ADMINISTRATIVE PRIVILEGES
::
>nul 2>&1 "%SYSTEMROOT%\system32\cacls.exe" "%SYSTEMROOT%\system32\config\system"
if '%errorlevel%' NEQ '0' (
	(echo.Set UAC = CreateObject^("Shell.Application"^)&echo.UAC.ShellExecute "%~s0", "", "", "runas", 1)>"%temp%\getadmin.vbs"
	"%temp%\getadmin.vbs"
	exit /B
) else ( >nul 2>&1 del "%temp%\getadmin.vbs" )

title "Finalizer for Creative Sound Enhancers"
color 0B

:start
echo.
echo 	Type in the number (1~10) for the product that 
echo 	you'd like to activate from the list below:
echo 		 01. Creative Sound Blaster Cinema
echo 		 02. Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 2
echo 		 03. Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 3
echo 		 04. Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 5 (UWP App)
echo 		 05. Creative Sound Blaster X360 (Desktop and UWP App)
echo 		 06. Creative Sound Blaster X720 (Desktop and UWP App)
echo 		 07. Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2
echo 		 08. Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3
echo 		 09. Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5
echo 		 10. Creative THX TruStudio Pro
echo 	Simply close this window to exit.
echo.
set dest=%programdata%\Creative\Softwarelock
set filepath=%~dp0
set choice=
set /p choice=   Type in your choice and press Enter:
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto cinema1
if '%choice%'=='2' goto cinema2
if '%choice%'=='3' goto cinema3
if '%choice%'=='4' goto cinema5
if '%choice%'=='5' goto sbc360
if '%choice%'=='6' goto sbc720
if '%choice%'=='7' goto mb2
if '%choice%'=='8' goto mb3
if '%choice%'=='9' goto mb5
if '%choice%'=='10' goto thx
echo %choice% 	Invalid selection, please try again.
echo.
goto start

:cinema1
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
if exist "%dest%\*.KGA" del /f "%dest%\*.KGA" >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe" >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. Most likely GenKGA.exe is missing, & echo make sure it exists in the same folder to complete the process. & echo This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren *.kga *.lga >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. The operation was partially complete, & echo and your product may or may not work as intended. Most likely this program was denied administrator privileges. & echo Try running this program again with administrator privileges. This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren CTLT47H9X2.lga CTLT47H9X2.kga >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
echo  		 Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster Cinema!!
pause & exit

:cinema2
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
if exist "%dest%\*.KGA" del /f "%dest%\*.KGA" >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe" >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. Most likely GenKGA.exe is missing, & echo make sure it exists in the same folder to complete the process. & echo This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren *.kga *.lga >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. The operation was partially complete, & echo and your product may or may not work as intended. Most likely this program was denied administrator privileges. & echo Try running this program again with administrator privileges for the process to complete. This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren CTLT9SJDX2.lga CTLT9SJDX2.kga
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
echo  		 Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 2!!
pause & exit

:cinema3
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
if exist "%dest%\*.KGA" del /f "%dest%\*.KGA" >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe" >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. Most likely GenKGA.exe is missing, & echo make sure it exists in the same folder to complete the process. & echo This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren *.kga *.lga >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. The operation was partially complete, & echo and your product may or may not work as intended. Most likely this program was denied administrator privileges. & echo Try running this program again with administrator privileges for the process to complete. This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren CTLMN34SX2.lga CTLMN34SX2.kga
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
echo  		 Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 3!!
pause & exit

:cinema5
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
if exist "%dest%\*.KGA" del /f "%dest%\*.KGA" >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe" >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. Most likely GenKGA.exe is missing, & echo make sure it exists in the same folder to complete the process. & echo This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren *.kga *.lga >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. The operation was partially complete, & echo and your product may or may not work as intended. Most likely this program was denied administrator privileges. & echo Try running this program again with administrator privileges for the process to complete. This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren CTLPS4HTX2.lga CTLPS4HTX2.kga
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
echo  		 Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 5!!
pause & exit

:sbc360
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
if exist "%dest%\*.KGA" del /f "%dest%\*.KGA" >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe" >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. Most likely GenKGA.exe is missing, & echo make sure it exists in the same folder to complete the process. & echo This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren *.kga *.lga >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. The operation was partially complete, & echo and your product may or may not work as intended. Most likely this program was denied administrator privileges. & echo Try running this program again with administrator privileges for the process to complete. This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren CTLLAS4HX2.lga CTLLAS4HX2.kga
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
echo  		 Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster X360!!
pause & exit

:sbc720
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
if exist "%dest%\*.KGA" del /f "%dest%\*.KGA" >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe" >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. Most likely GenKGA.exe is missing, & echo make sure it exists in the same folder to complete the process. & echo This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren *.kga *.lga >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. The operation was partially complete, & echo and your product may or may not work as intended. Most likely this program was denied administrator privileges. & echo Try running this program again with administrator privileges for the process to complete. This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren CTLNBK2HX2.lga CTLNBK2HX2.kga
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
echo  		 Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster X720!!
pause & exit

:mb2
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
if exist "%dest%\*.KGA" del /f "%dest%\*.KGA" >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe" >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. Most likely GenKGA.exe is missing, & echo make sure it exists in the same folder to complete the process. & echo This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren *.kga *.lga >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. The operation was partially complete, & echo and your product may or may not work as intended. Most likely this program was denied administrator privileges. & echo Try running this program again with administrator privileges for the process to complete. This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren CTLT99HB0X.lga CTLT99HB0X.kga
ren CTD1JXF23A.lga CTD1JXF23A.kga
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
echo  		 Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2!!
pause & exit

:mb3
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
if exist "%dest%\*.KGA" del /f "%dest%\*.KGA" >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe" >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. Most likely GenKGA.exe is missing, & echo make sure it exists in the same folder to complete the process. & echo This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren *.kga *.lga >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. The operation was partially complete, & echo and your product may or may not work as intended. Most likely this program was denied administrator privileges. & echo Try running this program again with administrator privileges for the process to complete. This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren CTLO3H65X2.lga CTLO3H65X2.kga
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
echo  		 Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3!!
pause & exit

:mb5
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
if exist "%dest%\*.KGA" del /f "%dest%\*.KGA" >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe" >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. Most likely GenKGA.exe is missing, & echo make sure it exists in the same folder to complete the process. & echo This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren *.kga *.lga >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. The operation was partially complete, & echo and your product may or may not work as intended. Most likely this program was denied administrator privileges. & echo Try running this program again with administrator privileges for the process to complete. This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren CTLXS2Q3X2.lga CTLXS2Q3X2.kga
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
echo  		 Done! Enjoy Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5!!
pause & exit

:thx
if not exist "%dest%" mkdir "%dest%" >nul
cd "%dest%"
if exist "%dest%\*.KGA" del /f "%dest%\*.KGA" >nul
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
"%filepath%\GenKGA.exe" >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. Most likely GenKGA.exe is missing, & echo make sure it exists in the same folder to complete the process. & echo This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren *.kga *.lga >nul
if errorlevel 1 echo Something went wrong with activating the product of your choosing. The operation was partially complete, & echo and your product may or may not work as intended. Most likely this program was denied administrator privileges. & echo Try running this program again with administrator privileges for the process to complete. This program will now exit. & pause & exit
ren CTLT99HB0X.lga CTLT99HB0X.kga
if exist "%dest%\*.LGA" del /f "%dest%\*.LGA" >nul
echo  		 Done! Enjoy Creative THX TruStudio Pro!!
pause & exit
```




Thanks to Alanfox2000 for his valuable insight and PrettyClaire82 for a wonderful compile of the GenKGA.


----------



## OMER (Jul 25, 2018)

Jayce said:


> It didn't install RADARHOST for after install everything like you had said. It wouldn't even let uninstall Dolby Atmos uwp app. And install Dolby Atmos for gaming app.



Did you installed on windows 10 pro version, then first install updates, then enable developer mode, then block updates


----------



## Jayce (Jul 25, 2018)

OMER said:


> Did you installed on windows 10 pro version, then first install updates, then enable developer mode, then block updates


If I install pro version, isn't it going to remove my files or is there a option to just upgrade it to it.?


----------



## OMER (Jul 25, 2018)

Windows always installs on c drive only, so don't store your files on desktop & c drive

I told you install install PRO version, i think you installed on home version, install pro version

then first install updates, then enable developer mode, then block updates  in 'services', search it from bottom search box on desktop, scroll down to bottom

install all .uwp .net frameworks



Jayce said:


> If I install pro version, isn't it going to remove my files or is there a option to just upgrade it to it.?



upgrading slows down pc & creates new type of problems

Fresh installation is best


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 25, 2018)

I use dolby atmos for gaming. Random times sound dolby effect no work but it is on. If I restart audio service from FX , it works again.. why?


----------



## OMER (Jul 25, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> I use dolby atmos for gaming. Random times sound dolby effect no work but it is on. If I restart audio service from FX , it works again.. why?



I think because of updates, which conflicts with audio services, nullifies audio enhancing functioning


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 25, 2018)

but dts and 720 works fine


----------



## OMER (Jul 25, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> but dts and 720 works fine



It's not definite


----------



## Jayce (Jul 25, 2018)

OMER said:


> Windows always installs on c drive only, so don't store your files on desktop & c drive
> 
> I told you install install PRO version, i think you installed on home version, install pro version
> 
> ...



I think I will first try it from virtual machine to make sure it works. Then I will install it on my actual PC. I just don't want to install it and then it doesn't work for me, and then I lost all my files for no reason.


----------



## OMER (Jul 25, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I think I will first try it from virtual machine to make sure it works. Then I will install it on my actual PC. I just don't want to install it and then it doesn't work for me, and then I lost all my files for no reason.



Ya, do it in VMware, chances are more that it could work in vm


----------



## Jayce (Jul 25, 2018)

OMER said:


> Ya, do it in VMware, chances are more that it could work in vm


What about virtual box?


----------



## OMER (Jul 25, 2018)

Jayce said:


> What about virtual box?



Both are same, try your choice of vm

Virtual box app size after installing is less than VM Ware, VMware utilizes more ram than Virtual box, because of it's multiple background services


----------



## Jayce (Jul 25, 2018)

OMER said:


> Both are same, try your choice of vm
> 
> Virtual box app size after installing is less than VM Ware, VMware utilizes more ram than Virtual box, because of it's multiple background services


It didn't work for me. I followed the instructions and installed all the runtimes and frameworks. and the RADARHOST folder didn't create.


----------



## OMER (Jul 26, 2018)

Jayce said:


> It didn't work for me. I followed the instructions and installed all the runtimes and frameworks. and the RADARHOST folder didn't create.



Leave it then, use Sound Blaster Cinema 5


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 26, 2018)

pls sent me a good preset for dolby atmos for gaming. I use headphones and dynamic,movies,music,voice no change sounds effect , only custom. If I use headphones with speakers it change.


----------



## OMER (Jul 26, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> pls sent me a good preset for dolby atmos for gaming. I use headphones and dynamic,movies,music,voice no change sounds effect , only custom. If I use headphones with speakers it change.



First uninstall dolby gaming completely, remove its leftovers, & install it again


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 26, 2018)

OMER said:


> First uninstall dolby gaming completely, remove its leftovers, & install it again
> 
> Here is the Normal preset for dolby gaming, try it



ok I used OEM folder preset and now it works thanks you


----------



## OMER (Jul 26, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> ok I used OEM folder preset and now it works thanks you



Those are default normal presets, i use high volume high quality preset with dolby certified speakers, that's how i notice difference with high quality preset



harris123424 said:


> ok I used OEM folder preset and now it works thanks you



SBC 5 try it, it's sounds good


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 26, 2018)

OMER said:


> Those are default normal presets, i use high volume high quality preset with dolby certified speakers, that's how i notice difference with high quality preset
> 
> 
> 
> SBC 5 try it, it's sounds good




still problem CPU ?


----------



## OMER (Jul 26, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> still problem CPU ?



CPU Problem has been solved, its now safe to use

Install through APO Driver(FX Configurator)


----------



## Jayce (Jul 26, 2018)

OMER said:


> Leave it then, use Sound Blaster Cinema 5


Is sound blaster cinema 5 a apart of The APO Driver? And how good is the sound quality of Soundblaster cinema 5?


----------



## OMER (Jul 26, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Is sound blaster cinema 5 a apart of The APO Driver? And how good is the sound quality of Soundblaster cinema 5?



Sound Blaster Cinema 5 has to be installed through FX Configurator, it's sound quality is quite good, try it notice the difference


----------



## Jayce (Jul 26, 2018)

OMER said:


> Sound Blaster Cinema 5 has to be installed through FX Configurator, it's sound quality is quite good, try it notice the difference


Is the sound quality better than the Dolby Atmos uwp apps?


----------



## OMER (Jul 26, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Is the sound quality better than the Dolby Atmos uwp apps?



Both sbc5 & dolby uses different type audio configuration, not like dolby gaming, sbc5 still better to use


----------



## Jayce (Jul 26, 2018)

OMER said:


> Both sbc5 & dolby uses different type audio configuration, not like dolby gaming, sbc5 still better to use


I only see Soundblaster cinema 1-3 on puresoftapps.


----------



## OMER (Jul 26, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I only see Soundblaster cinema 1-3 on puresoftapps.



Download Sound Blaster Connect UWP App, link is below

http://www.mediafire.com/file/radsz...nnect_1.0.12.0_neutral_13fcda18mhdz2.rar/file
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.  Install FX Configurator, During installation select' Creative Sound Blaster' & Select it's sub option 'UWP Driver', unselect other Audio services

2.  After FX Configurator Installation - Load 'Sound Blaster Connect UWP app Render.ini'

3.  Import this Registry File - Sound Blaster Connect UWP Render, apply & Restart Audio Service

4.  Install UWP .NET Framework & Runtime v1.7

5.  Right Click on - Add-AppxPackage, Run with Powershell - (it installs Sound Blaster Connect UWP App)

6.  Open Task Manager, Restart 'UWP RPC Service '



OMER said:


> Download Sound Blaster Connect UWP App, link is below
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/radsz...nnect_1.0.12.0_neutral_13fcda18mhdz2.rar/file
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



To activate Sound Blaster Cinema 5

Download activator

Run Finalize, select number 4, & hit Enter

It will say activated, done


----------



## harris123424 (Jul 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> Download Sound Blaster Connect UWP App, link is below
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/radsz...nnect_1.0.12.0_neutral_13fcda18mhdz2.rar/file
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




I just use this link ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=CreativeTechnologyLtd.SoundBlasterConnect_13fcda18mhdz2 and GenKGA3 v2 for unlock Cinema 5. Its the same?


----------



## OMER (Jul 27, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> I just use this link ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=CreativeTechnologyLtd.SoundBlasterConnect_13fcda18mhdz2 and GenKGA3 v2 for unlock Cinema 5. Its the same?



Yes, it's the same


----------



## Jayce (Jul 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> Download Sound Blaster Connect UWP App, link is below
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/radsz...nnect_1.0.12.0_neutral_13fcda18mhdz2.rar/file
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


It worked for me. Do you have preset you can share that is great for movies/videos and music?


----------



## OMER (Jul 27, 2018)

Jayce said:


> It worked for me. Do you have preset you can share that is great for movies/videos and music?



Only a .json files developer can edit sbc5 presets files, because it's presets are programmed with json programming

I tried it, it's useless, json developer can only edit it

U can edit only using app's graphical equalizer


----------



## Jayce (Jul 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> Only a .json files developer can edit sbc5 presets files, because it's presets are programmed with json programming
> 
> I tried it, it's useless, json developer can only edit it
> 
> U can edit only using app's graphical equalizer


Oh okay, What about what settings you have for movies preset? Like what values for each setting.


----------



## OMER (Jul 27, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Oh okay, What about what settings you have for movies preset? Like what values for each setting.



Don't customize preinstalled presets, there is a reset option for each pre preset

Create your own graphical preset, it has option to add personal presets

SBC 5 - Custom Preset

Enable EQ set the Bass to 2
Treble to 10, don't select any preset below

Surround - 90
Crystalizer - 50
Bass - 5
Smart Volume - Set it to 'LOUD'
Dialogue - 70

This is for clear dialogues & crispiness


----------



## Jayce (Jul 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> Don't customize preinstalled presets, there is a reset option for each pre preset
> 
> Create your own graphical preset, it has option to add personal presets
> 
> ...


I'll try this out soon and let you know.



OMER said:


> Don't customize preinstalled presets, there is a reset option for each pre preset
> 
> Create your own graphical preset, it has option to add personal presets
> 
> ...


It won't let me change bass to 5, it keeps it at 10 for some reason. I have all the other values exactly the way you told me.

Also it says it copies one of the presets that are preinstalled when you try to create your own preset. Which one should have it copy from?


----------



## OMER (Jul 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I'll try this out soon and let you know.
> 
> 
> It won't let me change bass to 5, it keeps it at 10 for some reason. I have all the other values exactly the way you told me.
> ...



It is not copying preinstalled preset, when you create your own preset just change the preset's icon, it looks like copied because of icons, but config which we set is different

Create your own preset write any sensible name to it, then bass option can be set to your liking without any issues, 48000HZ supports best for most of the audio enhancers


----------



## Jayce (Jul 28, 2018)

OMER said:


> It is not copying preinstalled preset, when you create your own preset just change the preset's icon, it looks like copied because of icons, but config which we set is different
> 
> Create your own preset write any sensible name to it, then bass option can be set to your liking without any issues, 48000HZ supports best for most of the audio enhancers


Okay I was able to change bass in SBX Pro to 5 because I switched to headphones from speakers and then after I changed it, I switched back. 


Does your settings work well with 5.1 as well?


----------



## OMER (Jul 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Okay I was able to change bass in SBX Pro to 5 because I switched to headphones from speakers and then after I changed it, I switched back.
> 
> 
> Does your settings work well with 5.1 as well?



Yes it does well with 5.1 & 7.1


----------



## Jayce (Jul 29, 2018)

OMER said:


> Don't customize preinstalled presets, there is a reset option for each pre preset
> 
> Create your own graphical preset, it has option to add personal presets
> 
> ...


For EQ there's already a preset randomly selected and I can't remove it from the selection.  For example: movie preset, Flat preset, etc.

PS: it does copy the selected preset when I try to create a custom preset. For example: movie, music, streaming,etc.

Proof in image


----------



## OMER (Jul 29, 2018)

Jayce said:


> For EQ there's already a preset randomly selected and I can't remove it from the selection.  For example: movie preset, Flat preset, etc.
> 
> PS: it does copy the selected preset when I try to create a custom preset. For example: movie, music, streaming,etc.
> 
> Proof in imageView attachment 104578



Ok, so if it copies, then you set the custom preset to your liking, that's preconfigured within the app to copy config from preconfigured presets when we create custom preset, just edit custom preset how ever you like, but don't max every audio config in custom preset

For example when i created custom preset, yes it did copies from preconfigured presets, i just edited & created balanced high volume preset with clear sound & dialogues, see below it is just example for you, don't set config from this below image


----------



## Jayce (Jul 29, 2018)

OMER said:


> Ok, so if it copies, then you set the custom preset to your liking, that's preconfigured within the app to copy config from preconfigured presets when we create custom preset, just edit custom preset how ever you like, but don't max every audio config in custom preset
> 
> For example when i created custom preset, yes it did copies from preconfigured presets, i just edited & created balanced high volume preset with clear sound & dialogues, see below it is just example for you, don't set config from this below image
> 
> View attachment 104589


Do you have a high quality/ high Volume custom preset that I can use for movies?


----------



## OMER (Jul 29, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Do you have a high quality/ high Volume custom preset that I can use for movies?



Currently i'am using Dolby Gaming, so I did not have sbc5 installed in my pc

Give one more try for Dolby gaming, this time fully update win 10, developer mode enabled, don't block updates, keep internet active


----------



## Jayce (Jul 30, 2018)

OMER said:


> Currently i'am using Dolby Gaming, so I did not have sbc5 installed in my pc
> 
> Give one more try for Dolby gaming, this time fully update win 10, developer mode enabled, don't block updates, keep internet active


I tried one more time by deleting previous virtual os. And reinstalling and then did exactly as followed and it didn't work, same message.


----------



## OMER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I tried one more time by deleting previous virtual os. And reinstalling and then did exactly as followed and it didn't work, same message.



Try in VMWare with windows 10 pro, i tried in vmware with this settings in win10 pro & it worked

Did you followed below instructions exactly, this creates RADARHOST folder

This time fully update win 10, developer mode enabled, don't block updates, keep internet active 

Install only UWP .Net Framework & Runtime v1.7, don't install unnecessary .Net Frameworks & Runtimes, it will conflict & mess up with dolby gaming 

it will definitely works if above instructions are exactly followed

If still not working, you might be missing some instructions or something


----------



## Jayce (Jul 30, 2018)

OMER said:


> Try in VMWare with windows 10 pro, i tried in vmware with this settings in win10 pro & it worked
> 
> Did you followed below instructions exactly, this creates RADARHOST folder
> 
> ...


I did follow it like below.
I tried to install in VMware pro and when it tried to launch, it did starting pxe network.


----------



## OMER (Jul 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I did follow it like below.
> I tried to install in VMware pro and when it tried to launch, it did starting pxe network.



If you want, we can connect online through remote desktop app which is desktop sharing

I will install it on your pc through online desktop sharing connection

Install 'Anydesk' app, then tell me, we will connect & i will install on your pc

Keep all drivers ready in one folder

Do a fresh installation again of windows 10 in vmware, update it fully & tell me


----------



## Jayce (Aug 4, 2018)

OMER said:


> If you want, we can connect online through remote desktop app which is desktop sharing
> 
> I will install it on your pc through online desktop sharing connection
> 
> ...


It fine. I'll use Dolby Atmos by dldolbyblogspot. Because it's sounds much better than Soundblaster.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Aug 4, 2018)

I don't understand why you people are so fixated on using the Dolby UWP app. Here's an alternative: Try the Desktop version of Dolby Home Theater V4.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 4, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I don't understand why you people are so fixated on using the Dolby UWP app. Here's an alternative: Try the Desktop version of Dolby Home Theater V4.


Dolby home theater v4 doesn't support 5.1 speakers setup and doesn't have a customizable XML preset file to make it optimized for your preference.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Aug 4, 2018)

Okay, that makes sense.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 4, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Okay, that makes sense.


 yeah, I have a 5.1 speaker setup. So I like to make sure the enhancers work great and sound great with the setup.


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 4, 2018)

what is Dolby Atoms Sound System ? cant find any image or info page about it.. while there are some more, such

Dolby Atoms Speakers System 
Dolby Audio Premium


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 6, 2018)

OMER said:


> Nahimic 3 is not working at all installed through fx configurator, tried every possible solution, still app opens  & dissappears



Nahimic 3 is *not* compatible with all hardware, especially old computers.   Tried using Nahimic 3 UWP app on my Gigabyte board after installing APO driver w/ Nahimic 3 integration files, settings & UWP app installed - could not detect the onboard Realtek ALC892 audio device.
Need certain hardware requirements  - aka. certain modern ASUS boards (B360, Z370, etc.) recent Dell Alienware laptops (Alienware 15 R4 & Alienware 17 R5 have customized Realtek UAD drivers with Nahimic 3 integration), and recent MSI boards & laptops with 8th gen. Intel CPUs on them.
Also, need to be running minimum either 64bit Windows 10 RS3 (version 1709) or RS4 (version 1803) to install Nahimic 3 UWP app from MS store (AND have an active internet connection available).  Nahimic 3 UWP app can not be installed "offline" (aka. w/out an internet connection) and will fail to install.

also recent announcement from Nahmic 3 creator that users who had Nahimic 2+ cannot update to Nahimic 3:
https://nahimic.helprace.com/i526-nahimic-2-users-it-will-not-be-possible-to-update-to-nahimic-3


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Aug 6, 2018)

That isn't entirely true. I have had Nahimic 3 working on ALC892 perfectly. It required the generic UAD driver to be installed as his (the owner of the system) processing configuration was LFX GFX which doesn't work with Nahimic 3.

The initial version Alanfox2000 uploaded worked on LFX GFX processing path too.

Want me to upload a video of installing Nahimic 3 UWP app offline?


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Aug 7, 2018)

I have old Gigabyte M78SM-S2H board with ALC888 and all uwp and desktop enhancers work for me without problem and with ms hd audio driver and alanfox apo driver.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Aug 7, 2018)

A lot of people don't understand the possibilities APO driver and FXConfigurator holds.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 7, 2018)

People say MaxxAudio suck around internet. Running under Windows 10








Another is ICE Audio Wizard
Some of the app have MaxxAudio Logo


----------



## Calibos (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm well and truly lost guys. I've been at this for days. I just get the Black screen on the Dolby UWP app telling me to restart etc. Then when I tried to install another app from FX configurator its disappeared!! APO Driver repair instal or reinstall doesn't work. FX Configurator is gone and I cant get it back to even undo the registry changes. To make matters worse, the System Restore point I setup before I started all this messing around so I could undo any and all changes won't work!!!!! My registry must be a mess at this point given all the methods I've tried.

All I wanted was my Win10 64 install on an Asus Z170-a mobo with realtek ALC892 chipset to output Dolby Prologic 2 via the analogue 5.1 outputs to my old Sony DB930 Receivers (That only has DPL1)  5.1 speaker inputs (ie. just using its amps for my KEF 5.1 Speaker system) Everything is fine for Dolby TrueHD etc with everything as standard but I wanted to enable DPL2 Multichannel for Stereo Audio sources like Music and Movies/TV Shows with only a 2 channel soundtrack. I've jumped down this modded driver rabbit hole and now I can't get out!!!

Can anyone help me?



[EDIT]

Arrgh. Been pulling my hair out the last few days with all the hacked driver malarley and hoped that this thread was my salvation.

I've an Asus Z170-A mobo running windows 10 April update. I recently bought a new Receiver for the livingroom Home theater which freed up an old Sony DB930 Receiver for my PC/VR room. I bought myself a lovely KEF E305 (Eggs) 5.1 Speaker system. My intention was for the Realtek Integrated audio chipset on my mobo to do all the encoding/decoding work and feed the old Sony Receiver the 5.1 channel analogue signal, effeectively only using the Receivers Amplification and not using its old Dolby Digital or Pro Logic 1 decoder over optical/Toslink. The latest HD audio formats like Dolby TrueHD and ATMOS are only possible over the analogue outputs anyway.  So I can play TrueHD etc movie soundtracks via Kodi and my Realtek 5.1 analogue outputs, through the 5.1 speaker inputs of my old receiver. Worked as expected. Great!! However I was frustrated to find that the Realtek drivers did not support Psuedo Multi-Channel like Dolby Pro Logic 2 for Stereo sources. Thats what sent me down the hacked drivers rabbit hole from which I only have just recovered. Nothin workedf needless to say.

I thought my salvation was here. Have deleted all evidence of the hacked drivers I installed the drivers here with Asussetup and then the latest MS catalogue drivers. My problem now is that while I have the Dolby Pro logic 2 tab when I tick the box the Apply button remains grey'd out and I cannot click it. Not only that but with these drivers I lost the Bass management tickbox on the Realtek app and while my subwoofer works when clicking the speaker icon test tones, when I play 2 channel audio content like a youtube vid, not only am I not getting Pro Logic 2 Psuedo Multichannel, I'm only getting Front left and Right Stereo 2.0 but my Subwoofer isn't outputting any sound either so I'm not even getting 2.1 nevermind 5.1.

Literally all I want from the realtek drivers that I didn't have as standard is Pro Logic 2 Psuedo Multichannel for stereo sources like music or 2 Channel Movie/TV Shows outputting over the Realteks analogue 5.1 outputs to my old receiver.

Can anyone help. I'm pulling my hair out at this stage!!

[EDIT] Sorted it myself....by reverting back to standard drivers. Turns out the included DTS NEO PC DTS Connect does exactly what I want and the reason it was having no effect on the sound was that I was using Youtube on Chrome. WHen I finally demo'd a stereo movie file on my PC all of a sudden I was getting sound coming from my Centre and rears. Then I tried the youtube music vids again but in Microsoft Edge browser this time and DTS Neo PC was working on that too with sound coming from all my speakers. So I knew it wasn't a problem with my realtek drivers nor with youtube but bloody Chrome!!!

 Turns out there is a bug in Chrome that outputs a 5.1 flag even when the audio file playing in chrome is only stereo. What this flag does is tell DTS NEO PC that it need not do its Psuedo Surround thing because a genuine 5.1 file is playing....except of course its only 2.0 but the flag stops Neo PC. First results for a solution was to add --force-wave-audio to the Chrome shortcut target but then readf posts from people saying that Google had broken that method too with an update last year. Finally found a working fix.

Type chrome://flags/ into your chrome address bar. You get a page called experiments use at your own risk blah blah

In the Search Flags search bar enter: Causes audio output streams to check if channel layouts other than the default hardware layout are available.

Enable

(Causes audio output streams to check if channel layouts other than the default hardware layout are available. Turning this on will allow the OS to do stereo to surround expansion if supported. May expose third party driver bugs, use with caution. – Windows)

Thats it. DTS NEO PC now worked on youtube in chrome with Psuedo 5.1 coming from all my speakers. Thats all I ever bloody wanted and it was always available to me in the standard drivers all this time it just wouldn't work because of a bug in Bloody Chrome!!! Wasted days on this!!


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Aug 7, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> People say MaxxAudio suck around internet. Running under Windows 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please, add native VIA enhancer from driver to your APO driver.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 8, 2018)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Please, add native VIA enhancer from driver to your APO driver.


I have tested the enhancement options not shown on non VIA chips.
I have added a VIA config on new developing APO Driver. If you have VIA High Definition Audio Driver installed want to change back to original APO config, just load the VIA config. For current APO Driver, you can restore endpoint registry to turn back original APO config.


----------



## OMER (Aug 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I have tested the enhancement options not shown on non VIA chips.
> I have added a VIA config on new developing APO Driver. If you have VIA High Definition Audio Driver installed want to change back to original APO config, just load the VIA config. For current APO Driver, you can restore endpoint registry to turn back original APO config.



Alanfox can you tell me how to install new format of NH3Productsettings.cab, take a look at image


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 8, 2018)

OMER said:


> Alanfox can you tell me how to install new format of NH3Productsettings.cab, take a look at image
> 
> View attachment 105045


Extract and replace files in C:\Program Files\AVolute\Nahimic3Settings\NSConfigurator.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 9, 2018)

APO Driver 2.1.6
- Add Dolby DAX API Service 3.20200.247.0
- Update FX Configurator to 2.0.1.2
- Update Creative.UWPRPCService.exe to 2.0.2.1
- Update NahimicService to 2.1.6.52885
- Add QSound support
- Add VIA System Effect Config hardware specified support
- Add Dolby Atmos/Atmos Sound System Config hardware specified support
- Update all dll files with newer file signature

FX Configurator 2.0.1.2
- New GUI Design
- Add Product Config Tool
- Remake all ini configs

Audio/Sound Enhancers Updates
Add Dolby UWP Apps version 3.20200.247.0
Remove Dolby OEM Settings and Headphones for Speaker Preset
Add Dolby Preset 3.xxxxx.yyy.z
Add Sonic Radar 3 UWP app
Add NH3ProductSettings.cab

Note that Dolby UWP Apps version 3.xxxxx.yyy.z support 5.1 and 7.1 offically on the xml file

The new tool replace to reading Notes to using ini and reg


----------



## picarito (Aug 9, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> APO Driver 2.1.6
> - Add Dolby DAX API Service 3.20200.247.0
> - Update FX Configurator to 2.0.1.2
> - Update Creative.UWPRPCService.exe to 2.0.2.1
> ...


is  the configuration of multiple sound enchachers back in latest?


----------



## harris123424 (Aug 9, 2018)

Dolby atmos v3 : DAX API cpu 60% ……. bug?


----------



## OMER (Aug 9, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> APO Driver 2.1.6
> - Add Dolby DAX API Service 3.20200.247.0
> - Update FX Configurator to 2.0.1.2
> - Update Creative.UWPRPCService.exe to 2.0.2.1
> ...



Fabulous Job, but I noticed CPU Usage little increased with Dolby Atmos gaming v3 compared to previous versions

Why FX Configurator v2.1.6 size is 24mb, did u removed unnecessary specific hardware supported audio enhancers

So Dolby v3 UWP Apps are limited to specific hardware, it means we no longer cannot use Dolby v3 UWP apps on any hardware

Can u please describe how to install  dolby audio enhancers in new fx configurator, it has many new config's & registries, it's confusing

Does Sonic Radar 3 UWP app supports every hardware  ?

All Dolby uwp apps v3 shows COM EXCEPTION errors whenever I click on Game profile, look at below image

This error is same in all other dolby uwp apps v3 in game profile

this error is because of dolby uwp new v3 presets, when I used v2 presets It works well

problem is with v3 presets, can u edit or do something to this new v3 presets


----------



## Jayce (Aug 9, 2018)

What runtimes does Dolby v3 apps require?


----------



## OMER (Aug 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> What runtimes does Dolby v3 apps require?



List is below

Needed UWP .NET Frameworks for v2 & v3
============================
Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.3 - Dolby Audio

Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.4 - Dolby Audio

Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.6 - Dolby Atmos, Dolby Atoms for Gaming

Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.6 - Dolby Atmos, Dolby Atoms for Gaming

Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.7 - Dolby Audio, Dolby Atmos, Dolby Atoms for Gaming, Dolby Atoms Sound System, Dolby Atoms Speaker System, Dolby Audio Premium

Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.7 - Dolby Audio, Dolby Atmos, Dolby Atoms for Gaming, Dolby Atoms Sound System, Dolby Atoms Speaker System, Dolby Audio Premium

Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00 - Dolby Audio, Dolby Atmos, Dolby Atoms Sound System, Dolby Atoms for Gaming, Dolby Atoms Speaker System


----------



## Jayce (Aug 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> List is below
> 
> Needed UWP .NET Frameworks for v2 & v3
> ============================
> ...


So 1.6, 1.7, and also vclibs 140.00 for both runtime and frameworks? Does it matter what order u install it?



@OMER are you going to use Dolby Atmos or Dolby Atmos for gaming for v3?


----------



## OMER (Aug 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So 1.6, 1.7, and also vclibs 140.00 for both runtime and frameworks? Does it matter what order u install it?



No need to install vclibs 140.00 for every .net frameworks & runtimes

vclibs 140.00 is integrated in all listed dolby uwp apps frameworks & runtimes



Jayce said:


> So 1.6, 1.7, and also vclibs 140.00 for both runtime and frameworks? Does it matter what order u install it?
> 
> @OMER are you going to use Dolby Atmos or Dolby Atmos for gaming for v3?



Obviously Dolby Atmos for gaming v3 which I always give priority over all other audio enhancers


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 10, 2018)

Redownload "Dolby UWP Apps External Speakers Settings.rar", it contains fixed Dolby Atmos for Gaming 3.xxxxx.yyy.z preset

DAX3API.exe CPU using 0%




For Dolby Atmos for Gaming Radar
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3\RADARHOST\DSRConfig.xml
DSRConfig.xml show what games is support, you can add a exe to the xml file
I don't know what it look like in the game,  would someone post a picture here?

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<Config>
    <Game process="dota2.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="9"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="hl2.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="9"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="left4dead2.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="9"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="left4dead.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="9"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="csgo.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="9"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="KFGame.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="11"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="witcher3.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="11"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="DarkSoulsIII.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="11"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="Borderlands2.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="9"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="dcs.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="11"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="eurotrucks2.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="9"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="payday2_win32_release.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="9"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="mafia3.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="11"/>
    </Game>
    <Game process="Dishonored2.exe">
        <DirectXVersion value="11"/>
    </Game>
</Config>
```

The new change on xml file, please test if it works if you have 5.1 or 7.1 speakers

```
For 5.1 or 7.1 speakers - Dolby DAX API Service 3.xxxxx.yyy.z
change from total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0" to
5.1 speakers: total_count="5" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
7.1 speakers: total_count="7" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="2" has_subwoofer="1"
```


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

@alanfox2000  How long does it take for RADARHOST folder to be created?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000  How long does it take for RADARHOST folder to be created?


Install Dolby Atmos for Gaming UWP app and you will get RADARHOST folder

GIGABYTE Notebook Function: Sound Radar (AERO 15 (i7-8750H))


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Install Dolby Atmos for Gaming UWP app and you will get RADARHOST folder
> 
> GIGABYTE Notebook Function: Sound Radar (AERO 15 (i7-8750H))


I am installing Dolby Atmos for gaming and it hasn't created RADARHOST folder and I been waiting 20 minutes. And I get a error message from the app saying I have reinstall drivers


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I am installing Dolby Atmos for gaming and it hasn't created RADARHOST folder and I been waiting 20 minutes. And I get a error message from the app saying I have reinstall drivers


Use fixed gaming preset xml file and restart dolbydaxapi service


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use fixed gaming preset xml file and restart dolbydaxapi service


so with product config tool, should I choose dolby atmos for gaming v3 config settings? which I have choosen. And I am now using the fixed xml file and restarted dolby service, I'm still waitng for RADARHOST folder


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> so with product config tool, should I choose dolby atmos for gaming v3 config settings? which I have choosen. And I am now using the fixed xml file and restarted dolby service, I'm still waitng for RADARHOST folder


choose dolby atmos for gaming v3 config
reinstall Dolby Atmos for gaming app and launch the app


----------



## jihoon83 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Alanfox2000.
Preset 10/08/2018 Dolby for Gaming not fix, you can reup Preset Dolby for Gaming fix i need test it.
I try remove dolby, Fixit, Dolby for Gaming Apps and reinstall APO Driver, Dolby for Gaming, copy preset fix not working  and CPU high use @@


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

@alanfox2000 I just got DolbyAtmos for gaming to work. RADARHOST folder created, Thank you man, your a legend. But I get com expections error.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 10, 2018)

Make sure you have used the fixed Dolby Atmos for Gaming 3.xxxxx.yyy.z preset
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ha2hw3dhd3mma0u/Dolby_UWP_Apps_External_Speakers_Settings.rar/file

Delete C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3\Runtime.xml
Restart dolbydaxapi service


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Make sure you have used the fixed Dolby Atmos for Gaming 3.xxxxx.yyy.z preset
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ha2hw3dhd3mma0u/Dolby_UWP_Apps_External_Speakers_Settings.rar/file
> 
> Delete C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3\Runtime.xml
> Restart dolbydaxapi service


I did that and I still get the com expections errors. when I copy the fixed presets and delete runtime.xml. Only 2.xxxx.yyy.z presets work. But 3.xxxxx.yyy.z isn't working for me.

Right now I'm using 2.xxxx.yyy.z preset. And its perfectly working.

Does Realtek high audio driver work with Dolby atmos for uwp apps v3? Cause I don't have any sound with it installed with Dolby Atmos for Gaming.

Only high definition audio driver, I was able to get sound with Dolby Atmos for gaming.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 10, 2018)

No such com error using 3.xxxxx.yyy.z presets






You should do a clean installed
dolby atmos for gaming contradict other dolby apps if you have install the other apps before

Restore endpoint registry 
Kill RADARHOST.exe and two of DolbyDAXAPI.exe process on task manager
Uninstall all Dolby UWP apps
Delete all file and folder under C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3
Remove the whole APO Driver

Copy 3.xxxxx.yyy.z gaming preset file to 
C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc
Install APO Driver with Dolby DAX API Service 3.xxxxx.yyy.z version
Use Product Config Tool, select Dolby Atmos for Gaming (v3) -> Apply
Install Dolby Atmos for Gaming UWP app
Launch the app


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> No such com error using 3.xxxxx.yyy.z presets
> 
> View attachment 105144
> 
> ...


Okay, I will try that out.

I also want to know if realtek audio driver works with it. Because i Couldn't get any sound from Realtek audio driver with Dolby Atmos for gaming. But was able to get sound from high definition audio driver.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 10, 2018)

After no error show up on Dolby App, then change the xml file if you have 5.1 or 7.1 speakers


> For 5.1 or 7.1 speakers - Dolby DAX API Service 3.xxxxx.yyy.z
> change from total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0" to
> 5.1 speakers: total_count="5" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
> 7.1 speakers: total_count="7" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="2" has_subwoofer="1"



You need to add a Realtek EFX GUID {A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F} on Composite Endpoint FX APO to prevent no audio out




Apply Effect and Processing Modes Configurations
Restart Audio Services
Restart DolbyDAXAPI Services


----------



## OMER (Aug 10, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Make sure you have used the fixed Dolby Atmos for Gaming 3.xxxxx.yyy.z preset
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ha2hw3dhd3mma0u/Dolby_UWP_Apps_External_Speakers_Settings.rar/file
> 
> Delete C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3\Runtime.xml
> Restart dolbydaxapi service



A huge thanks for all your hardwork, you deserve more than apprecation



alanfox2000 said:


> After no error show up on Dolby App, then change the xml file if you have 5.1 or 7.1 speakers
> 
> 
> You need to add a Realtek EFX GUID {A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F} on Composite Endpoint FX APO to prevent no audio out
> ...



Can you fix all dolby errors in next APO Driver


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey Alan,
many thanks for driver,but you forget to include VIAPropPageExt.dll and VIASysFx.dll files in driver.




QSound from VIA driver work fantastic.


I give you link for via hd audio driver to add these two dll files and iclude it to your apo driver.

Via driver

Thanks


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 10, 2018)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Hey Alan,
> many thanks for driver,but you forget to include VIAPropPageExt.dll and VIASysFx.dll files in driver.
> 
> View attachment 105146
> ...



I have tested the 2 apo dll enhancement options not shown on non VIA chips, which only show disable all enhancement check box on the Tab on my realtek chip.
Just look APO Driver as audio driver plugin
VIA HD Audio Driver with builtin VIA apo + APO Driver plugin
Realtek HD Audio Driver with builtin Realtek apo + APO Driver plugin


----------



## putra_naz94 (Aug 10, 2018)

Help with issues. i tried with no problem, just the UWP Dolby Atmos 3.xx version but whenever i open Spatial sound tab it revert back to windows sonic and ask me to download dolby access. Atmos work after i install the driver but i cannot open the sounds tab or restart. then it will revert back to windows sonic and detect i don't have dolby access installed.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

@OMER  did v3 presets work for you, also can you make your High quality preset for v3?



alanfox2000 said:


> No such com error using 3.xxxxx.yyy.z presets
> 
> View attachment 105144
> 
> ...


@alanfox2000 i didn't have do any of this. I just extracted the v3 presets for the third try and it worked. Thank you so much Alan. Your amazing IT Expert. One day I hope, I can be as good as you with computers, through college.


----------



## OMER (Aug 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @OMER  did v3 presets work for you, also can you make your High quality preset for v3?
> 
> 
> @alanfox2000 i didn't have do any of this. I just extracted the v3 presets for the third try and it worked. Thank you so much Alan. Your amazing IT Expert. One day I hope, I can be as good as you with computers, through college.



v2 preset is better than v3, I tested it many times, v2 high quality preset has louder volume, v3 high quality preset is not at all good, it does not sounds loud despite of editing it to high quality, i'am using v2 high quality preset


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> v2 preset is better than v3, I tested it many times, v2 high quality preset has louder volume, v3 high quality preset is not at all good, it does not sounds loud despite of editing it to high quality, i'am using v2 high quality preset


Okay I will use that. Is your high quality Dolby Atmos for gaming preset a v2 preset?


----------



## OMER (Aug 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Okay I will use that. Is your high quality Dolby Atmos for gaming preset a v2 preset?



Yes, it is


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes, it is


Okay I will use that then.


----------



## OMER (Aug 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Okay I will use that then.



v3 presets has reduced crispiness & loudness despite of making it to high quality, v2 is best


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> v3 presets has reduced crispiness & loudness despite of making it to high quality, v2 is best


Should I delete runtime.xml file before using that?


----------



## OMER (Aug 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Should I delete runtime.xml file before using that?



NO


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2018)

OMER said:


> NO


Ok I won't


----------



## OMER (Aug 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Ok I won't



Don't delete anything from RADARHOST Folder & dolby folder


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 11, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> That isn't entirely true. I have had Nahimic 3 working on ALC892 perfectly. It required the generic UAD driver to be installed as his (the owner of the system) processing configuration was LFX GFX which doesn't work with Nahimic 3.
> 
> The initial version Alanfox2000 uploaded worked on LFX GFX processing path too.
> 
> Want me to upload a video of installing Nahimic 3 UWP app offline?



no thanks, Romulus2K4.  I found the problem - I did not mention what version of Windows I was using when I had the problem back then.
*I did not use the latest version of Windows 10* (I had the Win10 v1709 release which Nahimic 3 didn't recognize my onboard ALC892 chip.  I got Nahimic 3 working on my Gigabyte board after upgrading from v1709 to v1803 version of Win10, then re-installing APO driver and Nahimic 3 & things started to work).  Guess I really needed to use the Windows 10 April 2018 Update / Redstone 4 version for Nahimic 3.



Aleksandar012 said:


> I have old Gigabyte M78SM-S2H board with ALC888 and all uwp and desktop enhancers work for me without problem and with ms hd audio driver and alanfox apo driver.



what version of Windows did you have?
I upgraded to Windows 10 build 17134 (aka. 1803 / Redstone 4) and then re-installed APO driver & Nahimic 3; then Nahimic 3 UWP app worked on my Gigabyte board.  I could not get Nahimic 3 to work with an older release of Windows 10, so I had to update to the newest version of Win10.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 11, 2018)

i noticed that dolby atmos for gaming  sound effect doesn't work for netflix app, the sound is so low in the app. But when i am playing from chrome, the sound loud and clear. 

Can someone tell me why or if there is a way to fix thisl? 
Also when i enable or disable(Causes audio output streams to check if channel layouts other than the default hardware layout are available.) Feature in chrome://flags, the sound doesn't work, like YouTube videos, just load but no sound, so then I have redo the fx configurator process to make Dolby Atmos for gaming to work again.


----------



## OMER (Aug 11, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i noticed that dolby atmos for gaming  sound effect doesn't work for netflix app, the sound is so low in the app. But when i am playing from chrome, the sound loud and clear.
> 
> Can someone tell me why or if there is a way to fix thisl?
> Also when i enable or disable(Causes audio output streams to check if channel layouts other than the default hardware layout are available.) Feature in chrome://flags, the sound doesn't work, like YouTube videos, just load but no sound, so then I have redo the fx configurator process to make Dolby Atmos for gaming to work again.



I think this issue with v3 Dolby uwp app & fx configurator 2.1.6, uninstall 2.1.6, & install fx configurator 2.1.3, see if it has same problems as v3 dolbies, use 2.1.3 I'f you want problem less Dolby v2

I think Netflix disables audio enhancers


----------



## Jayce (Aug 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> I think this issue with v3 Dolby uwp app & fx configurator 2.1.6, uninstall 2.1.6, & install fx configurator 2.1.3, see if it has same problems as v3 dolbies, use 2.1.3 I'f you want problem less Dolby v2
> 
> I think Netflix disables audio enhancers


It's fine I'll use v3. Netflix on chrome still works. As long v3's problems will get fixed soon.

wow even videos out side of chrome don't play, for example when you try to play a video from mpc-hc or windows movie and tv app, it just loads and sound or video. @alanfox2000 please fix these issues.


----------



## jihoon83 (Aug 11, 2018)

@alanfox2000 preset Dolby Atmos for Gaming "Default" on Speaker it working for me. I use headphone Preset not working and CPU high use. I try Preset 2.xxxx.yyy.zz for Dolby Atmos for Gaming it working.

@alanfox2000 I found error fix Preset Dolby Atmos for Gaming. Speaker and Headphone working. Files preset 3.xxxx.yyy.z


----------



## mmxx (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi have creative x-fi (SB0880) I would like to get 720 in this card after installing the APO correctly still not working, it's possible get the 720 on this card


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 12, 2018)

APO Driver 2.1.7
- Fix Dolby UWP Products (v3) (Win10+) Product Config
- Fix Dolby Atmos for Gaming (v3) (Win10+) Product Config
preset 3.xxxx.yyy.z

Gaming XML file updated
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ha2hw3dhd3mma0u/Dolby_UWP_Apps_External_Speakers_Settings.rar/file

The graphic equalizer on personalize should work now when using preset 3.xxxx.yyy.z on version 3.xxxx.yyy.z app


----------



## Jayce (Aug 12, 2018)

Hopefully the issues I was having in #721 and #723 are fixed and also v3 preset being reduced sound and loud.  I'm going install the new apo driver.

realtek audio sound isn't working for after new apo driver but Dolby Atmos for gaming app is working with no sound. for example, it plays the video but no sound comes out. i did exactly what @alanfox2000 said in post #705 and it won't work. Please help me


----------



## OMER (Aug 12, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Hopefully the issues I was having in #721 and #723 are fixed and also v3 preset being reduced sound and loud.  I'm going install the new apo driver.
> 
> realtek audio sound isn't working for after new apo driver but Dolby Atmos for gaming app is working with no sound. for example, it plays the video but no sound comes out. i did exactly what @alanfox2000 said in post #705 and it won't work. Please help me



Microsoft's High Defination Audio is best for FX Configurator's audio enhancers

Realtek audio driver installed package contains various types of drivers, which conflict with fx configurator's audio enhancer drivers which results in audio problems


----------



## Jayce (Aug 12, 2018)

OMER said:


> Microsoft's High Defination Audio is best for FX Configurator's audio enhancers
> 
> Realtek audio driver installed package contains various types of drivers, which conflict with fx configurator's audio enhancer drivers which results in audio problems


does Microsoft's high definition audio have 5.1 configuration for audio?


----------



## OMER (Aug 12, 2018)

Jayce said:


> does Microsoft's high definition audio have 5.1 configuration for audio?



NO


----------



## Jayce (Aug 12, 2018)

OMER said:


> NO


i thought @alanfox2000's apo driver supported 5.1. because last version apo driver 2.1.6 worked with realtek.


----------



## OMER (Aug 12, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i thought @alanfox2000's apo driver supported 5.1. because last version apo driver worked with realtek.



Ask alanfox for supported  Realtek UAD Driver

Install Realtek UAD Driver, it contains only needed audio drivers

It's size after installation is around 24 to 25 mb


----------



## Jayce (Aug 12, 2018)

OMER said:


> Ask alanfox for supported  Realtek UAD Driver
> 
> Install Realtek UAD Driver, it contains only needed audio drivers
> 
> It's size after installation is around 24 to 25 mb


Would i able to still use Dolby Atmos for gaming with the fx configurator?

@OMER i found the realtek uad driver https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver#


----------



## OMER (Aug 12, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Would i able to still use Dolby Atmos for gaming with the fx configurator?
> 
> @OMER i found the realtek uad driver https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver#



It's installation method is confusing, I think we need to add our pc hardware id to config file for successufully working Realtek audio driver with fx configurator

Alanfox can solve this issue in next APO Driver update, tell him about the issue


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 13, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Would i able to still use Dolby Atmos for gaming with the fx configurator?
> 
> @OMER i found the realtek uad driver https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver#


Check the inbox

Great_Preset_for_3.xxxx.yyy.z.rar, Atmos for Gaming Only.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1rn4jktbq7mjq3f/Great_Preset_for_3.xxxx.yyy.z.rar/file


----------



## OMER (Aug 13, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Check the inbox
> 
> Great_Preset_for_3.xxxx.yyy.z.rar, Atmos for Gaming Only.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/1rn4jktbq7mjq3f/Great_Preset_for_3.xxxx.yyy.z.rar/file
> ...



I first installed DOLBY UWP Gaming  v2 with v2 preset, it worked, i uninstalled it & i installed v3 Gaming, it's not working, again i uninstalled v3, & installed v2, it's not working, both v2 & v3 are showing errors, i used driver cleaning tools, but still no luck

Can you describe what dolby uwp config & registry should i select in fx configurator v2.1.7 for proper working of dolby uwp apps, it's confusing
Please show instructions for all audio enhancers to use fx configurator v2.1.7
It's new with new config & registry files, so please show what config & what registry works best for successfully working dolby uwp apps v2 & v3


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 13, 2018)

OMER said:


> I first installed DOLBY UWP Gaming  v2 with v2 preset, it worked, i uninstalled it & i installed v3 Gaming, it's not working, again i uninstalled v3, & installed v2, it's not working, both v2 & v3 are showing errors, i used driver cleaning tools, but still no luck
> 
> Can you describe what dolby uwp config & registry should i select in fx configurator v2.1.7 for proper working of dolby uwp apps, it's confusing
> Please show instructions for all audio enhancers to use fx configurator v2.1.7
> It's new with new config & registry files, so please show what config & what registry works best for successfully working dolby uwp apps v2 & v3


F
Read here to uninstall
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-3883474
Reapply product config to last APO Driver


----------



## harris123424 (Aug 13, 2018)

Dolby for gaming still bugs.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 13, 2018)

realtek uad driver with dolby atmos for gaming ,The Effect isn't working because the audio is supposed be loud at low volume with dolby atmos for gaming. Also dolby atmos for gaming on/off doesn't make a  sound difference right now. even the eq isn't working
Please help me fix it.


----------



## OMER (Aug 13, 2018)

Jayce said:


> realtek uad driver with dolby atmos for gaming ,The Effect isn't working because the audio is supposed be loud at low volume with dolby atmos for gaming. Also dolby atmos for gaming on/off doesn't make a  sound difference right now.
> Please help me fix it.



Does 7.1 Audio Channels are enabled now ?


----------



## Jayce (Aug 13, 2018)

OMER said:


> Does 7.1 Audio Channels are enabled now ?


no. he setup uad driver for me. but dolby atmos for gaming effect isn't working.


----------



## OMER (Aug 13, 2018)

Jayce said:


> no. he setup uad driver for me. but dolby atmos for gaming effect isn't working.



Can you share alanfox's uad driver which he shared with you


----------



## Jayce (Aug 13, 2018)

OMER said:


> Can you share alanfox's uad driver which he shared with you



https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bHUqjJaMP8E2uZ-wekoaY4HHd6DlUtOB
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oXEQmTTaIBJYpzh-0R55Ibhs7r1-2sDn

the only thing is, for some reason, dolby atmos for gaming effect and even eq isn't working for me.


----------



## OMER (Aug 13, 2018)

Jayce said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bHUqjJaMP8E2uZ-wekoaY4HHd6DlUtOB
> 
> the only thing is, for some reason, dolby atmos for gaming effect isn't working for me.



I think it's because of hardware id's & drivers conflictions


----------



## Jayce (Aug 13, 2018)

OMER said:


> I think it's because of hardware id's & drivers conflictions


but he used a inf that supports my hardware ids


----------



## OMER (Aug 13, 2018)

Jayce said:


> but he used a inf that supports my hardware ids



Ask him once again for this issue


----------



## Jayce (Aug 13, 2018)

OMER said:


> Ask him once again for this issue


I just asked him again


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Do you know how to restore endpoint registry, alanfox told me when I asked him for dolby errors in post #703


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> Do you know how to restore endpoint registry, alanfox told me when I asked him for dolby errors in post #703


I think you have use your backup endpoint registry, when you click restore endpoint.


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I think you have use your backup endpoint registry, when you click restore endpoint.



I did not backed up, so what can I do now, just now I installed v3 gaming it got RADARHOST folder, but still shows driver errors


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> I did not backed up, so what can I do now, just now I installed v3 gaming it got RADARHOST folder, but still shows driver errors


Make sure you are using the correct presets for the program. 

Did you install realtek uad driver?


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Make sure you are using the correct presets for the program.
> 
> Did you install realtek uad driver?



Yes,  those inf does not contains my hardware id, so it's not working


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes,  those inf does not contains my hardware id, so it's not working


The generic rtk inf containted my 662 realtek hardware id


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> The generic rtk inf containted my 662 realtek hardware id



I checked every gigabyte inf, those does not have my hardware id


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> I checked every gigabyte inf, those does not have my hardware id


is your hardware newer or older?


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> is your hardware newer or older?



I don't know, how can I recognize just by seeing numbers, below is my hdw id

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1458A002


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> I don't know, how can I recognize just by seeing numbers, below is my hdw id
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1458A002


i think hardware id is 887


----------



## BobaBrett (Aug 14, 2018)

@alanfox2000  or anyone that can answer this I had this working some time ago. I updated windows with a format. Now when I go to get sound enhancers its not as it used to be is it a all in one package now? This link dose not seem to have the sound enhancers in single packages http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html 

Install realtek HDA patch driver then APO then XX sound enhancers package.

I am Using headphone/speakers using the realtek split this audio source into multiple ports so I can plug my headphone in the front of pc and speakers in the back of pc. 

What is the latest realtek driver HDA patched Alan sent me  ver.8432 a few months back.

Asus ROG MAXIMUS IX CODE - SupremeFX (S1220) (Sonic radar III)

Any Help PLEASE and Thank you! =)


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i think hardware id is 887



Ya I know my hardware id is 887, but I don't understand, Why errors despite of RADARHOST Folder


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> Ya I know my hardware id is 887, but I don't understand, Why errors despite of RADARHOST Folder


is it because you attempted to install realtek uad driver? You might have restart Dolby services


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> is it because you attempted to install realtek uad driver?



Messed up, can you text him to his inbox about this issue, I don't want to reinstall windows again


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> Messed up, can you text him to his inbox about this issue, I don't want to reinstall windows again


Usually, when I mess up in fxconfigurator. I just uninstall and reinstall APO and do the process of Dolby Atmos for gaming again and works. But I'll let know him.


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Usually, when I mess up in fxconfigurator. I just uninstall and reinstall APO and do the process of Dolby Atmos for gaming again and works. But I'll let know him.



I tried everything alanfox said, still no luck, thanks for asking him


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> I tried everything alanfox said, still no luck, thanks for asking him


Hopefully he can get on here early to help fix your issue and my Dolby Atmos for gaming effect not working with realtek uad driver issue.


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Hopefully he can get on here early to help fix your issue and my Dolby Atmos for gaming effect not working issue.



Tell him everything about both of our issues, ask him about a proper fixing tool or something to get rid of dolby error, whenever there is dolby error in future we can solve it with ease, so that we don't have to reinstall windows again & again

I think he doesn't have any new fix, that's the reason he always posts same old ineffective fix's, I hope he solve it time in next APO Driver update


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 14, 2018)

You can keep using v3 api with v2 preset + v2 product config.
OR  v3 api with v3 preset + v3 product config.
v2 preset using the DolbyAPOvlldp.dll file.
v3 preset using the new DolbyAPOvlldp120.dll file.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

@alanfox2000 check inbox


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 14, 2018)

BobaBrett said:


> @alanfox2000  or anyone that can answer this I had this working some time ago. I updated windows with a format. Now when I go to get sound enhancers its not as it used to be is it a all in one package now? This link dose not seem to have the sound enhancers in single packages http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html
> 
> Install realtek HDA patch driver then APO then XX sound enhancers package.
> 
> ...



FX Configurator include Realtek HDA Audio Codec Driver Pathcer (A1).
Just copy RltkAPO64.dll from system32 to desktop and patch the file on desktop. And put the patched file back to system32.

Sonic Radar III desktop is Nahamic 3 desktop version, which use Nahmic 3 desktop APO.
8509_FF03 with Nahimic
http://www.mediafire.com/file/09rvrf7onov1o7b/8509_FF03_PG468_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL.zip
If you use APO Driver with other sound enhancers, Sonic Radar III desktop may not bring have audio effect.

There is a UWP version of Sonic Radar III, this is the driver file, open the link to see if your HWID is support
https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/blob/master/UAD/ThirdParty/A-Volute/OEM INF Extension - ASUS/RS4/AVoluteSS3Ext.inf



OMER said:


> Tell him everything about both of our issues, ask him about a proper fixing tool or something to get rid of dolby error, whenever there is dolby error in future we can solve it with ease, so that we don't have to reinstall windows again & again
> 
> I think he doesn't have any new fix, that's the reason he always posts same old ineffective fix's, I hope he solve it time in next APO Driver update



Cleaning
Uninstall APO Driver, REMOVE Dolby APP, delete all files under C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc and C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3, kill all process related to dolby, remove basic audio driver (Realtek UAD/HDA Driver)
* |*
*v*
Reinstall the basic audio driver
UAD + HWID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1458A002  -> HDXRT.inf
B. Using PnPUtil (Only for user who have "Hardware ID is not found" error when using Universal Audio Driver Inf Editor)
* |*
*v*
Copy 3.xxxxx.yyy.z gaming preset file to 
C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc
Install APO Driver with Dolby DAX API Service 3.xxxxx.yyy.z
* |*
*v*
Backup endpoint registry
Use Product Config Tool, select Dolby Atmos for Gaming (v3) -> Apply
Install Dolby Atmos for Gaming UWP app
Launch the app


----------



## Oluwatobi (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks Alan for the good work so far. I have been trying to run multiple audio enhancers like dolby atmos system uwp, dts uwp and sound blaster cinema 5 uwp. I can only get dolby atmos system uwp to work as  the new interface of fx configurator and the ini files are kinda confusing. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> FX Configurator include Realtek HDA Audio Codec Driver Pathcer (A1).
> Just copy RltkAPO64.dll from system32 to desktop and patch the file on desktop. And put the patched file back to system32.
> 
> Sonic Radar III desktop is Nahamic 3 desktop version, which use Nahmic 3 desktop APO.
> ...



Do you know about DOLBY ATMOS SPEAKER SYSTEM FOR GAMING, i think it is an official uwp app, can you share it's config & UWP app for DOLBY ATMOS SPEAKER SYSTEM FOR GAMING, i saw it in Realtek FTP Server, can u add it's support in next FX Configurator update, I downloaded it's drivers from Realtek ftp server, but I don't know how from where should I download it's Uwp app, share uwp app & it's drivers & config files


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

@OMER did you get realtek uad driver to work?

@alanfox2000  thank you for helping and fixing my realtek uad driver with dolby atmos for gaming effect. it works perfectly. Even everything from my Netflix app and mpc-hc has effect % amazing


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @OMER did you get realtek uad driver to work?
> 
> @alanfox2000  thank you for helping and fixing my realtek uad driver with dolby atmos for gaming effect.



No, it still shows errors, dolby gaming doesn't need Realtek UAD Driver, because v2 & v3 worked for me before without realtek uad, alanfox has to rework on all dolby uwp v3 configurations & registries & add every possible hardware id's in next FX Configurator update to fix all dolby errors, why should we use realtek uad, when FX Configurator does everything to get dolby gaming work, it's not about realtek uad, it's all about config files & registry files which are conflicting with other drivers as alanfox himself mentioned

Can you ask alanfox about the links to download the new DOLBY ATMOS SPEAKER SYSTEM FOR GAMING which i saw in latest lenovo drivers, but there is no uwp app for it, alanfox knows how to get those uwp app, ask him


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> No, it still shows errors, dolby gaming doesn't need Realtek UAD Driver, because v2 & v3 worked for me before without realtek uad, alanfox has to rework on all dolby uwp v3 configurations & registries & add every possible hardware id's in next FX Configurator update to fix all dolby errors, why should we use realtek uad, when FX Configurator does everything to get dolby gaming work, it's not about realtek uad, it's all about config files & registry files which are conflicting with other drivers as alanfox himself mentioned
> 
> Can you ask alanfox about the links to download the new DOLBY ATMOS SPEAKER SYSTEM FOR GAMING which i saw in latest lenovo drivers, but there is no uwp app for it, alanfox knows how to get those uwp app, ask him


ok, i asked him.

is dolby atmos speaker system for gaming better the dolby atmos for gaming?


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> ok, i asked him.
> 
> is dolby atmos speaker system for gaming better the dolby atmos for gaming?



Might be significantly better than current gaming uwp app, alanfox doesn't revels where did he gets all these Dolby uwp apps from, what's the source of getting all audio enhancers uwp apps, i searched over internet but unable to find any working method to get uwp app, i think you should ask him

Realtek uad installation process is so confusing, i don't want to use it because of confusing & long process of installing


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> Might be significantly better than current gaming uwp app, alanfox doesn't revels where did he gets all these Dolby uwp apps from, what's the source of getting all audio enhancers uwp apps, i searched over internet but unable to find any working method to get uwp app, i think you should ask him
> 
> Realtek uad installation process is so confusing, i don't want to use it because of confusing & long process of installing


@alanfox2000  Did realtek uad installation for me by teamviewer


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000  Did realtek uad installation for me by teamviewer



Teamviewer trail versions doesn't allow to do,& cracked portable versions are not working on my pc because some unknown reasons

I'am reinstalling Windows 10, after that ask him if he can connect to my pc through any teamviewer's alternative app like anydesk, as teamviewer is not working for me, thanks for asking him about my issues


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> Might be significantly better than current gaming uwp app, alanfox doesn't revels where did he gets all these Dolby uwp apps from, what's the source of getting all audio enhancers uwp apps, i searched over internet but unable to find any working method to get uwp app, i think you should ask him
> 
> Realtek uad installation process is so confusing, i don't want to use it because of confusing & long process of installing


i used regular normal  teamviewer. he is probably going to be on techpowerup tonight.


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i use regular normal  teamviewer.



Regular ones are trails versions which are not working for me, Anydesk is also useful, just ask him if he can use anydesk to install gaming v3 for me


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> Regular ones are trails versions which are not working for me, Anydesk is also useful, just ask him if he can use anydesk to install gaming v3 for me


okay. he just might be on later.


----------



## OMER (Aug 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> okay. he just might be on later.



It's 1am now in india, a full night time, when did he gets online exactly


----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2018)

OMER said:


> It's 1am now in india, a full night time, when did he gets online exactly


10 or 11pm eastern time. It's 3:49pm est right now. Which is 7 am or 8am India time


----------



## OMER (Aug 15, 2018)

Dolby Atmos for Gaming still has errors despite of trying every possible methods, look at image below, I tried every fix's by alanfox, still errors, see image below


----------



## Danny (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello everyone, could anyone teach me how to config the xml preset on Dolby atmos gaming api v3? I want to virtualizer the stereo input sound to 5.1. The current preset in the download link dont have this function so I wonder if Dolby Atmos could upmix stereo sound source to 5.1 so all my 5.1 speaker set could play not just 2 front. Thanks anyway


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Dolby Atmos for Gaming still has errors despite of trying every possible methods, look at image below, I tried every fix's by alanfox, still errors, see image below
> 
> View attachment 105341


Check Inbox (Right upper corner of the web page)



Danny said:


> Hello everyone, could anyone teach me how to config the xml preset on Dolby atmos gaming api v3? I want to virtualizer the stereo input sound to 5.1. The current preset in the download link dont have this function so I wonder if Dolby Atmos could upmix stereo sound source to 5.1 so all my 5.1 speaker set could play not just 2 front. Thanks anyway


Use this preset
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-3884707

Edit default.xml
For 5.1 or 7.1 speakers - Dolby DAX API Service 3.xxxxx.yyy.z


> change from total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0" to
> 5.1 speakers: total_count="5" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
> 7.1 speakers: total_count="7" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="2" has_subwoofer="1"


Reapply Product Config and restart DolbyDAXPI


----------



## Danny (Aug 15, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Check Inbox (Right upper corner of the web page)
> 
> 
> Use this preset
> ...


I do that already but it play only on 2 Front speaker. my 5.1 set is analog using 3 3.5mm jack behind the mobo.


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 15, 2018)

HI
is it possible to use this driver https://rsload.net/soft/page,1,3,21650-realtek-high-definition-audio-drivers.html (Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.8509 C DTS-NEO & Dolby by ruslangxp)
to unlock dolby for gaming + sound blaster 720 ?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 15, 2018)

Danny said:


> I do that already but it play only on 2 Front speaker. my 5.1 set is analog using 3 3.5mm jack behind the mobo.


Have you set 5.1 Speakers on Realtek Control Panel and format to 48000hz?

Test if any audio out on every speakers using Realtek Product Config.
After that test Dolby v3 Product Config.


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 15, 2018)

Sound blaster 720 is working with the driver that i mentioned before but there's no effect when i change setting inside sound blaster,i will update the apo driver then i will post again!
i forget to mention that i have msi gl63 8rc with realtek acl 892, windows 10 version 1803 build 17134.228
@alanfox2000 thanks for the great effort on making sound enhancers work properly!

yahooo @alanfox2000 ,sound blaster 720 is working perfectly with your latest apo driver 2.1.7 !
and (Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.8509 C DTS-NEO & Dolby by ruslangxp) driver.


----------



## OMER (Aug 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> 10 or 11pm eastern time. It's 3:49pm est right now. Which is 7 am or 8am India time



When does alanfox gets online I shared my Teamviewer id to him, can he come online now, by the time he gets online that's the time of my sleeep


----------



## Jayce (Aug 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> When does alanfox gets online I shared my Teamviewer id to him, can he come online now, by the time he gets online that's the time of my sleeep


He was on a hour ago.


----------



## OMER (Aug 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> He was on a hour ago.



Yes, I too was online when he was online, but he did not responded


----------



## Jayce (Aug 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes, I too was online when he was online, but he did not responded


I don't have his number. You can message him on here. He said he inboxed you


----------



## OMER (Aug 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I don't have his number. You can message him on here. He said he inboxed you



Alanfox is he Chinese ?


----------



## Jayce (Aug 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Alanfox is he Chinese ?


I think so. He uses a different language for PC instead of English


----------



## OMER (Aug 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I think so. He uses a different language for PC instead of English



When he gets online ask him his phone number & tell him to come online to india's 1 :am full night time, because of time difference dolby gaming installation getting postponed for me


----------



## Jayce (Aug 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> When he gets online ask him his phone number & tell him to come online to india's 1 :am full night time, because of time difference dolby gaming installation getting postponed for me


@alanfox2000


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Alanfox is he Chinese ?


Yes he is!


----------



## OMER (Aug 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000



Oh man this dolby gaming is so frustrating, chances are less of him getting online citing differences of time, can't be helped ok I will use other audio enhancer


----------



## Jayce (Aug 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Oh man this dolby gaming is so frustrating, chances are less of him getting online citing differences of time, can't be helped ok I will use other audio enhancer


I sent him messages but he hasn't responded to them


----------



## OMER (Aug 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I sent him messages but he hasn't responded to them



Maybe it's full night time in his country at this current time as we are online


----------



## Jayce (Aug 15, 2018)

OMER said:


> Maybe it's full night time in his country at this current time as we are online


Maybe you should wait till 8 am your time, get on here and see if he's on again.


----------



## OMER (Aug 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Maybe you should wait till 8 am your time, get on here and see if he's on again.



That's my sleep time, but I will try, I think from 8 am to 2 pm is his online time


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 15, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> no thanks, Romulus2K4.  I found the problem - I did not mention what version of Windows I was using when I had the problem back then.
> *I did not use the latest version of Windows 10* (I had the Win10 v1709 release which Nahimic 3 didn't recognize my onboard ALC892 chip.  I got Nahimic 3 working on my Gigabyte board after upgrading from v1709 to v1803 version of Win10, then re-installing APO driver and Nahimic 3 & things started to work).  Guess I really needed to use the Windows 10 April 2018 Update / Redstone 4 version for Nahimic 3.



pics to prove this point-

using win10 v1709, nahimic 3 does not detect audio device on gigabyte board:





then using win10 v1803 version - nahimic 3 works on gigabyte board




seems like the newest Nahimic 3 APO integration & service files included in APO driver work best with the 1803 (RS4) version, not with the 1709 (RS3) version; only NahimicService.exe file loaded in Win10 v1709 but in v1803 the NahimicService.exe, NahimicSvc32.exe & NahimicSvc64.exe files loaded at startup.
I'll wait until alanfox2000 releases APO driver 2.1.8 or higher, then I will update.  I'm skipping 2.1.7.

meanwhile, check out the comments made in this Nahimic forum thread (WA-HA-HA!)


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 16, 2018)

@erpguy53
It should be the NH3ProductSettings.exe or A-Volute SoftwareComponent problem

Remove the newer version of ProductSettings, get the old version of NH3ProductSettings.exe here
https://github.com/alanfox2000/real... - MSI - Legacy models/NH3ProductSettings.exe

Try older of A-Volute SoftwareComponent
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=a-volute
Replace the original file in C:\Windows\System32 and C:\Windows\SysWOW64
The new version of A-Volute SoftwareComponent marked as support 1709
Windows 10 Fall Creators Update and Later Servicing Drivers,Windows 10 Fall Creators Update and Later Upgrade & Servicing Drivers
I expected the current newest version A-Volute SoftwareComponent v1.1.6 will be released on Windows Update and mark as Windows 10 Fall Creators Update and Later Servicing Drivers,Windows 10 Fall Creators Update and Later Upgrade & Servicing Drivers soon.


----------



## Danny (Aug 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Have you set 5.1 Speakers on Realtek Control Panel and format to 48000hz?
> 
> Test if any audio out on every speakers using Realtek Product Config.
> After that test Dolby v3 Product Config.


I've try everything you just said. All speaker word fine with Realtek and its Speaker fill function. But when I use dolby gaming v3 its can't upmix stereo source even when the surround turn on. With dolby, stereo source only on 2 Front. 5.1 source full 5 speaker. I dont know if its has problems with digital connection in dolby or not because my speaker only have 6 RCA input so I use 3 2RCA to 3.5mm. I cant test with SPDIF connection. Also when I use dolby app v2 with old APO driver its works fine. but in new APO driver its has that problems even with v2 preset


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 16, 2018)

Danny said:


> I've try everything you just said. All speaker word fine with Realtek and its Speaker fill function. But when I use dolby gaming v3 its can't upmix stereo source even when the surround turn on. With dolby, stereo source only on 2 Front. 5.1 source full 5 speaker. I dont know if its has problems with digital connection in dolby or not because my speaker only have 6 RCA input so I use 3 2RCA to 3.5mm. I cant test with SPDIF connection. Also when I use dolby app v2 with old APO driver its works fine. but in new APO driver its has that problems even with v2 preset


Hi, is dolby gaming for games only or can be used while playing music?


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

hisham2630 said:


> Hi, is dolby gaming for games only or can be used while playing music?


It can be use for movies, music and games. Don't be fooled by the name of the app. It's amazing for all of the above media format. I will upload a v3 high-quality preset soon.


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> @erpguy53
> It should be the NH3ProductSettings.exe or A-Volute SoftwareComponent problem
> 
> Remove the newer version of ProductSettings, get the old version of NH3ProductSettings.exe here
> ...



Are you really online, then connect through teamviewer now, I shared id it's in your inbox


----------



## Supermanss (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi I want to install Dolby atmos. Is it possible if im running windows 10 1511? I'm not updating them because it slows down my laptop.


----------



## zsotiris (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a lenovo ideapad y700 and after installing the driver for dolby atmos the internal subwoofer stopped working... Tried v2 and v3... What can I do?


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 16, 2018)

zsotiris said:


> I have a lenovo ideapad y700 and after installing the driver for dolby atmos the internal subwoofer stopped working... Tried v2 and v3... What can I do?


Try this driver: https://rsload.net/soft/page,1,3,21650-realtek-high-definition-audio-drivers.html (Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.8509 C DTS-NEO & Dolby by ruslangxp)
user&password: rsload.net
but remember to uninstall old driver and use cleaning tool.


----------



## zsotiris (Aug 16, 2018)

hisham2630 said:


> Try this driver: https://rsload.net/soft/page,1,3,21650-realtek-high-definition-audio-drivers.html (Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.8509 C DTS-NEO & Dolby by ruslangxp)
> user&password: rsload.net
> but remember to uninstall old driver and use cleaning tool.


How to use cleaning tool? Which one?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2018)

zsotiris said:


> How to use cleaning tool? Which one?


DDU.... CC Cleaner etc.


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 16, 2018)

zsotiris said:


> How to use cleaning tool? Which one?


http://www.mediafire.com/file/32cdl5j4yyxwllt/CleaningTool.rar/file
read the Usage.txt file.


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

zsotiris said:


> I have a lenovo ideapad y700 and after installing the driver for dolby atmos the internal subwoofer stopped working... Tried v2 and v3... What can I do?



You should ask alanfox, I too have same issue of both DOLBY UWP Apps v2 & v3 are not working despite of trying every possible fix's

I'am sure he will resolve all dolby uwp related issues in next FX Configurator update


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> You should ask alanfox, I too have same issue of both DOLBY UWP Apps v2 & v3 are not working despite of trying every possible fix's
> 
> I'am sure he will resolve all dolby uwp related issues in next FX Configurator update


Check inbox


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 16, 2018)

@alanfox2000 
how to select a sound blaster connect desktop 2 capture config,i want to use voice morph?


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> It can be use for movies, music and games. Don't be fooled by the name of the app. It's amazing for all of the above media format. I will upload a v3 high-quality preset soon.



Alanfox installed DOLBY GAMING for me just few minutes ago

Did you written instructions how to install dolby gaming, if u r then share it


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> Aalnfox installed DOL,BY GAMING for me just few minutes ago
> 
> Did you written instructions how to install dolby gaming, if u r then share it


I already have Dolby Atmos for gaming installed. @alanfox2000  installed it for me. I'll share v3 high-quality preset today.


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

If you have instructions for dolby gaming by alanfox, then share it


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> If you have instructions for dolby gaming by alanfox, then share it


What instructions? You said he install it for you.


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> What instructions? You said he install it for you.



Yes he installed, but in future if dolby gaming shows error, alanfox cant install it for us everytime because of errors, so you don't have instructions


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

Here is the Perfect High quality v3 preset. Don't edit or mess with. Best for movies, music and games. It's loud and clear for my experience. Only edit speakers setup depending on your configuration (stereo,5.1,or 7.1) optimized for 24bits 48000hz
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lAYyw8LrSPs3MtA7HVgPx97-2yJUV_e6


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Here is the Perfect High quality v3 preset. Don't edit or mess with. Best for movies, music and games. It's loud and clear for my experience. Only edit speakers setup depending on your configuration (stereo,5.1,or 7.1)
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lAYyw8LrSPs3MtA7HVgPx97-2yJUV_e6
> i used some of @OMER's settings to make this.



Great work, I'll try it, I noticed my High Quality Preset v3 is different than yours, but it's good


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> Great work, I'll try it, I noticed my High Quality Preset v3 is different than yours, but it's good


Yeah. I was using the default preset that Alan posted, but the volume and effect was so low and I could barely hear. So then I edited and use some of your settings for high quality crisp, and now my volume and effect are loud and crisp. It's sounds so amazing now, like movie theater, with every audio format using Dolby Atmos.

Let me know how it is when you try it out.


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Yeah. I was using the default preset that Alan posted, but the volume and effect was so low and I could barely hear. So then I edited and use some of your settings for high quality crisp, and now my volume and effect are loud and crisp. It's sounds so amazing now, like movie theater, with every audio format using Dolby Atmos.



Dolby Gaming just amazes me with it's magical audio enhancing capabilities

Does your Dolby Gaming has additional preset selector enabled, a speaker icon on top right corner which is enabled in alanfox's dolby gaming

I want to fully utilize it's features, if you know how to enable it, then share, you can ask alanfox about it, have a look at attached image below


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> Dolby Gaming just amazes me with it's magical audio enhancing capabilities
> 
> Does your Dolby Gaming has additional preset selector enabled, a speaker icon on top right corner which is enabled in alanfox's dolby gaming
> 
> ...


I have that in my Dolby Atmos for gaming app. But I don't how to enable it


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I have that in my Dolby Atmos for gaming app. But I don't how to enable it



You should ask him this, I asked him about this a month ago, but he did not replied

I saw this additional preset selector enabled in Lenovo Dolby Supported laptop, but I was unable to figure it out from Lenovo laptop


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> You should ask him this, I asked him about this a month ago, but he did not replied
> 
> I saw this additional preset selector enabled in Lenovo Dolby Supported laptop, but I was unable to figure it out from Lenovo laptop


i know it works for headphones. I don't know if it does for speakers.


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i know it works for headphones. I don't know if it does for speakers.



I'am using additional headphone preset selector for speakers, look at image


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> I'am using additional headphone preset selector for speakers, look at image
> 
> View attachment 105465


yeah i know it works for headphones, but not for speakers. i already sent him a inbox about.


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> yeah i know it works for headphones, but not for speakers. i already sent him a inbox about.



Just try it with speakers 

Tell me the difference


----------



## Supermanss (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Yeah. I was using the default preset that Alan posted, but the volume and effect was so low and I could barely hear. So then I edited and use some of your settings for high quality crisp, and now my volume and effect are loud and crisp. It's sounds so amazing now, like movie theater, with every audio format using Dolby Atmos.
> 
> Let me know how it is when you try it out.


Where do you put that xml?


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

Supermanss said:


> Where do you put that xml?


Dolbyaposvc folder in C:/windows/system32

Make sure to replace file with the new one


----------



## Supermanss (Aug 16, 2018)

Big thanks! Is this how it is supposed to look like? 



http://imgur.com/a/skIC8bS


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

Supermanss said:


> Big thanks! Is this how it is supposed to look like?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/skIC8bS


 yes, just make sure to use personalize tab as it is optimized for any source of media. And then get ready to experience greatness.


----------



## Supermanss (Aug 16, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

Supermanss said:


> Thank you


no problem. as long as you installed the xml from #823 post then you have best sound.


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> no problem. as long as you installed the xml from #823 post then you have best sound.



Additional preset selector works great with speakers

Did u tried


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> Additional preset selector works great with speakers
> 
> Did u tried


how did you enable the additional preset selector?


----------



## zsotiris (Aug 16, 2018)

hisham2630 said:


> Try this driver: https://rsload.net/soft/page,1,3,21650-realtek-high-definition-audio-drivers.html (Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.8509 C DTS-NEO & Dolby by ruslangxp)
> user&password: rsload.net
> but remember to uninstall old driver and use cleaning tool.


I did but dolby atmos app doesn't work anymore... Neither internal subwoofer


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> how did you enable the additional preset selector?



*It is headphone additional preset selector that's works with speakers*

*If you want to use headphone's additional preset option on speakers*
*
Insert headphone's green pin at rear audio back panel

A Realtek UWP App window pops up prompting to select output device

Select - Headphones, click on apply

Now unplug green pin from back panel, don't close Realtek UWP App pop up window

Now insert Speaker's green pin at back panel in green audio jack

Realtek UWP App window pops up again, now select - Headphone, click apply

That's it*


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> *It is headphone additional preset selector that's works with speakers*
> 
> *If you want to use headphone's additional preset option on speakers*
> 
> ...



Ok, what sort of presets, you have as options?


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Ok, what sort of presets, you have as options?



Xiaomi's - DynamicArmaturedinEar - it is balanced one


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2018)

OMER said:


> Xiaomi's - DynamicArmaturedinEar - it is balanced one


yeah i have used those. there only for headphones.  there not better than the perfect high quality preset.


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> yeah i have used those. there only for headphones.  there not better than the perfect high quality preset.



I know that, that's why

I'am optimizing all other xml's for speakers


----------



## Jayce (Aug 17, 2018)

OMER said:


> I know that, that's why
> 
> I'am optimizing all other xml's for speakers


That's why I made the high quality preset for speakers.


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 17, 2018)

Jayce said:


> That's why I made the high quality preset for speakers.


congratulation for getting dolby for gaming work,also thanks for sharing your preset.
can you please share how do you get dobly for gaming to work by simple steps,also which driver did you use is it UAD or HDA?


----------



## Jayce (Aug 17, 2018)

hisham2630 said:


> congratulation for getting dolby for gaming work,also thanks for sharing your preset.
> can you please share how do you get dobly for gaming to work by simple steps,also which driver did you use is it UAD or HDA?


I used UAD realtek driver. @alanfox2000 set it up for me


----------



## Petros4 (Aug 17, 2018)

Im using DFX audio an I'm quite pleased with it on factory settings.


----------



## Danny (Aug 17, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Here is the Perfect High quality v3 preset. Don't edit or mess with. Best for movies, music and games. It's loud and clear for my experience. Only edit speakers setup depending on your configuration (stereo,5.1,or 7.1) optimized for 24bits 48000hz
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lAYyw8LrSPs3MtA7HVgPx97-2yJUV_e6


did your preset have all speaker 5 speaker play with stereo sound track?


----------



## Vinit raj (Aug 17, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> APO Driver 2.1.6
> - Add Dolby DAX API Service 3.20200.247.0
> - Update FX Configurator to 2.0.1.2
> - Update Creative.UWPRPCService.exe to 2.0.2.1
> ...


Plz give me download link for latest version of dolby atmos...3....Yyyyy


----------



## Danny (Aug 17, 2018)

hisham2630 said:


> congratulation for getting dolby for gaming work,also thanks for sharing your preset.
> can you please share how do you get dobly for gaming to work by simple steps,also which driver did you use is it UAD or HDA?


to get dolby gaming to work its very easy.
1. Install APO driver -> choose the DOLBY API version you want.
2. Copy the preset xml file to C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc
preset must have and Default.xml and 1 headphone preset or dolby app will get error when you switch between headphone and speaker.
3. Install the right version that you choose the API, ex v1 xxx get app v1.xxxx, v2 .xxxx get app v2.xxxx and so on with v3
4. Install dolby gaming app with appx that alanfox provided.
5. Apply product config Atmos for gaming with the version you choose in Fxconfig
6. Restart Dolby API services and enjoy.


----------



## OMER (Aug 17, 2018)

Vinit raj said:


> Plz give me download link for latest version of dolby atmos...3....Yyyyy



Here is the Website link for all audio drivers & apps by ALANFOX

https://itsssl.com//GOpGe

Password is below

share on puresoftapps


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 17, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I used UAD realtek driver. @alanfox2000 set it up for me


nice man,enjoy...
i'm using 6.0.1.8509 moded hda driver,this driver is working well with sound blaster connect (UWP).
can you tell me which aop driver and which config alanfox2000 set it for you?
also from where did you downloaded the dobly for gaming.
@alanfox2000 is it possible to use dobly for gamin + sound blaster?
@alanfox2000 sound blaster voice morph is not working but voice enhancer is working how to fix it please?


----------



## Danny (Aug 17, 2018)

hisham2630 said:


> nice man,enjoy...
> i'm using 6.0.1.8509 moded hda driver,this driver is working well with sound blaster connect (UWP).
> can you tell me which aop driver and which config alanfox2000 set it for you?
> also from where did you downloaded the dobly for gaming.
> ...


alanfox made a ini config dolby + sbc UWP before in #384. but i use it with dolby atmos 2.xxxx.xxx.x and SBC UWP its fine because I only enable the surround function on sbc, all other tuning is on dolby. If you but too much tuning on both app it may cause distortion.


----------



## Supermanss (Aug 17, 2018)

Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.3_8wekyb3d8bbwe  is missing from this website: http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/06/uwp-runtime.html
Someone add it. I found it from this website and it works fine: https://github.com/ms-iot/iot-adk-a...gTask/Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.3.appx


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 17, 2018)

Danny said:


> alanfox made a ini config dolby + sbc UWP before in #384. but i use it with dolby atmos 2.xxxx.xxx.x and SBC UWP its fine because I only enable the surround function on sbc, all other tuning is on dolby. If you but too much tuning on both app it may cause distortion.


good
i want to use the sound blaster 720 voice morph+dobly for gaming (for another enhancements).


----------



## OMER (Aug 17, 2018)

hisham2630 said:


> good
> i want to use the sound blaster 720 voice morph+dobly for gaming (for another enhancements).



Alanfox made that two in one ini file before, it tried it produces crackling sound because of two different audio configurations, single is always best


----------



## Jayce (Aug 18, 2018)

Danny said:


> did your preset have all speaker 5 speaker play with stereo sound track?


yes. it does.


----------



## Danny (Aug 18, 2018)

Jayce said:


> yes. it does.


hmm so weird, with that preset it only play stereo source in 2 Front only. which type of connection do you have? directly to speaker by digital/analog or via AVR ?


----------



## Jayce (Aug 18, 2018)

Danny said:


> hmm so weird, with that preset it only play stereo source in 2 Front only. which type of connection do you have? directly to speaker by digital/analog or via AVR ?


Refer to this. 
You have to make sure your windows configuration shows 5.1 as a option. If not then look at this httpsnswers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-hardware/51-surround-sound-on-windows-10logitech-z506/4130a0cd-b5e0-44ce-9f49-b367a319f229


----------



## jaymeluccas (Aug 19, 2018)

what better Dolby atmos uwp, for an analog 5.1 system?


----------



## OMER (Aug 19, 2018)

jaymeluccas said:


> what better Dolby atmos uwp, for an analog 5.1 system?



Yes Dolby Atmos UWP is better for even 9.1.2 speaker setup, it supports every speaker setup, you just have to edit xml file to 5 channels


----------



## jaymeluccas (Aug 19, 2018)

OMER said:


> Yes Dolby Atmos UWP is better for even 9.1.2 speaker setup, it supports every speaker setup, you just have to edit xml file to 5 channels


what is the best between Dolby uwp (gaming, sound system, speaker system, premium ...)? (remembering, for an analog system 5.1). where do I find an advanced xml settings tutorial?


----------



## OMER (Aug 19, 2018)

jaymeluccas said:


> what is the best between Dolby uwp (gaming, sound system, speaker system, premium ...)? (remembering, for an analog system 5.1). where do I find an advanced xml settings tutorial?



Every Dolby UWP App uses same drivers, just difference is UWP Apps, but Dolby Gaming has specific Game preset which is for gaming, it can also be used for other media purposes


----------



## jaymeluccas (Aug 19, 2018)

I use the equalizer apo 1.2 to make the frequency cut of the speakers. would it be possible to do this in Dolby XML?


----------



## OMER (Aug 19, 2018)

jaymeluccas said:


> I use the equalizer apo 1.2 to make the frequency cut of the speakers. would it be possible to do this in Dolby XML?



No


----------



## jaymeluccas (Aug 19, 2018)

OMER said:


> No


Thank you for the clarifications.


----------



## OMER (Aug 19, 2018)

jaymeluccas said:


> Thank you for the clarifications.



You are welcome


----------



## jaymeluccas (Aug 20, 2018)

anyone know of any alternative to equalizer apo?


----------



## herogab (Aug 20, 2018)

OMER said:


> Every Dolby UWP App uses same drivers, just difference is UWP Apps, but Dolby Gaming has specific Game preset which is for gaming, it can also be used for other media purposes


my problem is this  when i put 7.1 the sound is very crap


----------



## Jayce (Aug 20, 2018)

herogab said:


> my problem is this  when i put 7.1 the sound is very crap


 if your using v3, use the high quality and volume preset in post #823. Make sure to edit it(use 7.1 setup below) and save then put it in Dolbyaposvc folder and replace previous XML file and follow this for 7.1
7.1 speakers: total_count="7" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="2" has_subwoofer="1"
when done restart Dolby services and windows audio. Or restart your pc. And enjoy amazing sound.


----------



## OMER (Aug 20, 2018)

herogab said:


> my problem is this  when i put 7.1 the sound is very crap



You need to edit it's xml to 7.1 speaker setup


----------



## Skonvolt (Aug 20, 2018)

OMER said:


> You need to edit it's xml to 7.1 speaker setup


great work, thanks


----------



## hisham2630 (Aug 20, 2018)

dolby atmos for gaming is giving this error "exception info: set function is not available exception code :0x88999998"


----------



## DmiTrah (Aug 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Introduction:*



I have a laptop Xiaomi mi notebook pro 15.6 and there support for surround sound Dolby Atmos, can I somehow improve the sound? Thank you)


----------



## herogab (Aug 20, 2018)

sou


Jayce said:


> use the high quality and volume preset in post #823. Make sure to edit it(use 7.1 setup below) and save then put it in Dolbyaposvc folder and replace previous XML file and follow this for 7.1
> 7.1 speakers: total_count="7" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="2" has_subwoofer="1"
> when done restart Dolby services and windows audio. Or restart your pc. And enjoy amazing sound.





OMER said:


> You need to edit it's xml to 7.1 speaker setup


already maked  it the voices seem smothered in a video check my folder   http://www.mediafire.com/folder/a1l2x379uqi2y/dolby


----------



## OMER (Aug 20, 2018)

herogab said:


> sou
> 
> 
> already maked  it the voices seem smothered in a video check my folder   http://www.mediafire.com/folder/a1l2x379uqi2y/dolby



Ask Alanfox for it


----------



## herogab (Aug 21, 2018)

finaly the best audio is this combo  hesuvi + viper with this 2  preset one for hesuvi the  other for viper
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/62fzzvo43zo45/hd audio you need  in viper allow coexisting apo and install hevisu after equalizer apo


----------



## bartosz066 (Aug 22, 2018)

How can i make Dolby Digital Live work with dolby atmos for gaming? I need 5.1 on optical cable because my front panel doesn't work and my headphones are plug in back. I tried for hours to make it work.

Currently i have 6.0.1.8470 patched with patcher in asodriver 2.1.7 but when i instal dolby for atmos, Dolby Digital Live 5.1 disappear in default format. I also tried DolbySetup - Only Realtek.exe

Edit: Also i cant change volume level when Dolby Digital Live 5.1 is set.


----------



## Supermanss (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello I bought Razer kraken 7.1 v2. They are connected threw a USB. Dolby gaming doesnt seem to work with it. is there any other mod that works for USB 7.1 connection? Else I will keep Razer Synapse. Looks solid with these headphones

it uses its own drivers to configure with the headset


http://imgur.com/a/PKXbc24


----------



## kanenas (Aug 24, 2018)

Some advice please.
I try to figure out if any of the talked about configurations might work for me and the closest I came to is that probably none do.

I have an old laptop with Win 7.1 x64 that a Realtek ALC880(D) audio chip. Busted builtin speakers so I use headphones (Sennheiser  HD 280 Pro).
At the moment, I have installed and use the Bongiovi DPS Enhancer (with its preset for the HD 280 Pro).
I can't complain about it but I'm curious if I can use any of the Atmos or other Dolby/DTS installations talked about in the thread.

Is it a necessity to have Dolby compatible hardware and/or Dolby speakers/headphones?
If I can use my hardware, which one would you think would be a more complete and better-sounding setup?

Thanks in advance for any pointers.


----------



## Supermanss (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes since you have windows 7 you need compatible hardware for dolby atmos and audio(you don't need if you have win10). You can still use Dolby Advance and theatre


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 24, 2018)

bartosz066 said:


> How can i make Dolby Digital Live work with dolby atmos for gaming? I need 5.1 on optical cable because my front panel doesn't work and my headphones are plug in back. I tried for hours to make it work.
> 
> Currently i have 6.0.1.8470 patched with patcher in asodriver 2.1.7 but when i instal dolby for atmos, Dolby Digital Live 5.1 disappear in default format. I also tried DolbySetup - Only Realtek.exe
> 
> Edit: Also i cant change volume level when Dolby Digital Live 5.1 is set.



1. Go to Uninstall or Modify Driver.
2. Add Dolby Home Theater V4 /  Dolby Advanced Audio V2.
3. Open FX Configurator.
4. In the left Window, scroll down to Composite Endpoint FX APO, and clear anything in it (usually it would be {D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}).
5. Replace Composite Endpoint FX APO contents with {56E00778-C664-4BB5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3}.
6. Also paste {56E00778-C664-4BB5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3} into Global FX APO.
7. Confirm that Endpoint FX APO Processing mode has {C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3} ONLY. Clear the rest ({4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE},{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}).
Click Apply Effect And Processing Modes Configurations.
8. Click <<Restart Windows Audio Service>>.
9. Dolby Digital is supposed to be available. You can select and apply it.
10. Configure Dolby Atmos for Gaming for 5.1 operation.


> For 5.1 or 7.1 speaker, edit default.xml
> For 5.1 or 7.1 speakers - Dolby DAX API Service 2.xxxx.yyy.z
> change from ch_count="2" to
> 5.1 speakers: ch_count="5"
> ...


 
P.s I have set my ch_count to 6; usually LFE is also a channel, and I have tested that on my system, which is quite similar to yours (dolby atmos for gaming with DDL).
So what are we doing?
We are using the dolby supplied DDL encoder provided with Dolby Home Theater V4. This solution is universal; you can use it even on HDMI outpoints. Useful if your audio receiver is connected via HDMI ARC (Audio Return Channel).


----------



## kanenas (Aug 24, 2018)

Supermanss said:


> Yes since you have windows 7 you need compatible hardware for dolby atmos and audio(you don't need if you have win10). You can still use Dolby Advance and theatre



Thank you Supermanss.

In the Audio Enhancers download page, I see Dolby Advanced Audio 2 and also Dolby Home Theater v4.
Both their descriptions say "Dolby Home Theater v4/Dolby Advanced Audio v2".

Is it one or the other, or both that are needed?
Would they work along with the Bongiovi DPS Enhancer or I have to remove it?


----------



## Supermanss (Aug 24, 2018)

You choose one of the 2. I think they work best on their own

You dont need to remove it you can if you want. It will be automatically disable since you install realtek drivers


----------



## kanenas (Aug 25, 2018)

No luck so far with Dolby Home Theater v4.

If I install it, it's missing the Dolby Audio drivers and doesn't run.

I found out there is a Dolby PCEE driver that has to be installed before the Home Theater v4.
I got a copy of it, I cleaned the installed drivers, and the PCEE installed fine as well as the Home Theater v4. But now the Dolby Audio driver can't be started.

Then I saw that the Home Theater is v7.2.8000.17 whereas the PCEE is a year older and v7.2.7000.4.
Maybe that's what causes the problem?

I located a newer PCEE that's also v7.2.8000.17 but it's missing the drivers needed for Home Theater. It only has the drivers needed for Dolby Advanced Audio v2.

So, is there somewhere a full set of PCEE that I can try or is the problem something else?

Thanks.


----------



## bartosz066 (Aug 25, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Go to Uninstall or Modify Driver.
> 2. Add Dolby Home Theater V4 /  Dolby Advanced Audio V2.
> 3. Open FX Configurator.
> 4. In the left Window, scroll down to Composite Endpoint FX APO, and clear anything in it (usually it would be {D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}).
> ...


Thank you very much.

Its working even with uad drivers.

Edit: Dolby atmos wont work with netflix uwp app
Edit2: Now volume control wont work only when using netflix uwp app
Edit3: Unchecking "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" helps with netflix issues.
Edit4: Are there any method to set room correction? Setting balance resseting when volume is set to 0? Maybe there is a way to set minimum volume to 1?


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 25, 2018)

bartosz066 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Its working even with uad drivers.
> 
> ...



Most probably Netflix uses Protected Audio Path, which will check for APO signature. As the APOs we use aren't properly signed, Windows bypass them. Also it is possible that Netflix is doing bitstreaming, which will also prevent any audio modification, including volume control.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 25, 2018)

bartosz066 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Its working even with uad drivers.
> 
> ...


dolby atmos effect works with netflix, you just have to reinstall  apo and dolby preset is loud enough to make sure the effect works.

i have realtek uad+dolby atmos for gaming installed.


----------



## bartosz066 (Aug 25, 2018)

Jayce said:


> dolby atmos effect works with netflix, you just have to reinstall  apo and dolby preset is loud enough to make sure the effect works.
> 
> i have realtek uad+dolby atmos for gaming installed.



For me is working now with unchecking "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device". I dont know if this method have any drawbacks.
Are you using  optical output and netflix app(not a www version) with 5.1?


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 25, 2018)

bartosz066 said:


> For me is working now with unchecking "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device". I dont know if this method have any drawbacks.
> Are you using  optical output and netflix app(not a www version) with 5.1?


Exclusive mode is required for bit-streaming. I would assume that bit-streaming is in operation.


----------



## herogab (Aug 26, 2018)

HI @alanfox2000 @Alan Finote MAKE THE APO DRIVER WORK WITH SPATIAL SOUND CARD  GAMER EDITION AND I  WILL GIVE YOU MY LICENCE FOR SPATIAL  SOUND CARD  YOU WILL BE OK FOR ACTIVE THE PRODUCT  BUT DONT SHARE MY LICENCE PLS I DONT WANT PROBLEM IT FOR YOU AND YOU ONLY I TESTED DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS IT WORK  BUT NOT WITH DOLBY ATMOS GAME EDITION


----------



## Oluwatobi (Aug 26, 2018)

Guys help. I am having problems downloading the .apptx file for dolby gaming from Mediatek. I am getting 502 bad gateway. Can somebody upload to an alternative source and provide the link please


----------



## kanenas (Aug 26, 2018)

kanenas said:


> No luck so far with Dolby Home Theater v4.
> 
> If I install it, it's missing the Dolby Audio drivers and doesn't run.
> 
> ...



I'm answering myself 

For people with my case:

1. You need the Dolby PCEE driver to be installed (with the appropriate option selected), before you install Home Theater v4 or Dolby Advanced Audio v2.
2. The Dolby PCEE driver and the program you install for it (HT v4 or DAA v2) must be the same release. If they aren't, the program will be unable to start the driver.
3. In my case, since I couldn't find a x64 version of PCEE for v7.2.8000.17, I had to use v7.2.7000.4 for both driver and program. Now they both work fine.

It would still be nice to try the newer versions so I'll keep looking.

Regards.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 27, 2018)

DmiTrah said:


> I have a laptop Xiaomi mi notebook pro 15.6 and there support for surround sound Dolby Atmos, can I somehow improve the sound? Thank you)


You laptop support desktop version of dolby atmos.
Just install the desktop dolby atmos driver, api and app. And use the product config tool.
Can you sure the xml file under c:\\program files\commomfiles\Dolby for fixing tuning data missing for other unsupported Dolby Atmos PC?



kanenas said:


> I'm answering myself
> 
> For people with my case:
> 
> ...


Install APO driver, select HT v4 AAv2 driver and use the Product Config tool *before* install the app.
The app control panel x86 can be use on both x86 and x64 system
APP Control Panel 7.2.8000.17 x86 http://www.mediafire.com/folder/dboac2thefywo/Dolby_Home_Theater_v4_%5BDesktop%5D_%5BAPO%5D&sa=D&ust=1535388095260000

Dolby Digital Plus is newer than DHT v4 and DAA v2. This newer Dolby app provide app control panel x86 and x64 build


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 27, 2018)

kanenas said:


> I'm answering myself
> 
> For people with my case:
> 
> ...



Dolby Tuning and Profile creator do not do driver check. Select the Dolby Home Theater v4 / Dolby Advanced Audio v2 in Apo driver, and use it with Dolby Tuning and Profile creator.
The APO Driver contains the v7.2.8000.17 version.


----------



## harris123424 (Aug 28, 2018)

I will buy Sound BlasterX H7 Tournament Edition headset. What is better to use BlasterX Acoustic Engine (OEM) software or Sound blaster connect Cinema 5 (alanfox2000)  ? Can I use fxconfigurator with USB connect headset?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 29, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> I will buy Sound BlasterX H7 Tournament Edition headset. What is better to use BlasterX Acoustic Engine (OEM) software or Sound blaster connect Cinema 5 (alanfox2000)  ? Can I use fxconfigurator with USB connect headset?


BlasterX Acoustic Engine Pro software has a specified SBXH7.cfg EQ parameter for Sound BlasterX H7 headsets.
Sound Blaster Connect software also has a Sound BlasterX H7 headsets settings. If you want to use Sound Blaster Connect software, use FX Configurator and it will cause BlasterX Acoustic Engine Pro not work properly.



If you get the newest Dolby App. If the app name include "Dolby Audio", this ad will show.
Ads: "Get Dolby Atmos for Headphones"

This ads sell Dolby Access on ms store (spatial sound)
However, the ad don't show dolby app which the app name include "Dolby Atmos"


----------



## harris123424 (Aug 29, 2018)

Nice! Can I use usb method (no jack) ?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 29, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> Nice! Can I use usb method (no jack) ?


You can try it, just select the correct endpoint for your USB headphone on FX Configurator.


----------



## OMER (Aug 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> You can try it, just select the correct endpoint for your USB headphone on FX Configurator.



Why did you removed Dolby UWP v2 from APO Driver v2.1.9


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 29, 2018)

OMER said:


> Why did you removed Dolby UWP v2 from APO Driver v2.1.9


Same Component ID, all OEM laptop preinstall with API v2.xxxx.yyy.z can use API v3.xxxxx.yyy.z
API v3.xxxxx.yyy.z Component ID SWC\VEN_DOLBY&PID_DAX3APOSVC
API v2.xxxx.yyy.z Component ID SWC\VEN_DOLBY&PID_DAX3APOSVC
API v2.x.yyy.z Component ID SWC\VEN_DOLBY&PID_DAX3APISVC

You can rename the default.xml to HWID
Example:
Hardware ID
*HDAUDIO*\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_*0892*&SUBSYS_*1458**A002*&REV_1003
XML File Name
*HDAUDIO*_DEV_*0892*_SUBSYS_*1458**A002*_PCI_SUBSYS_*A002**1458*.xml

USB
Hardware ID
USB\VID_*8087*&PID_*8000*&REV_0005
XML File Name
USB_VID_*8087*_PID_*8000*.XML


----------



## kanenas (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions on my setup. As of now, everything important (movies/music) seems to work fine.

Before I restarted the Dolby installation, I had installed the Spatial Sound Card (standalone GE version) to try it out. It worked beautifully.
After trying various combinations, I kept the Spatial Sound Card and added the Dolby Digital Plus HT 7.6.5.1.
The combination of the two still sounds great (a bit more boost with both of them on) and if needed, I can disable the Spatial Sound Card.
I set the system up for 24 bit, 48kHz.

The only problem I find now, is playing videos through Chrome (Youtube stuff).
Even though its buffer seems to have preloaded enough of the video, there is a delay now and then (at almost regular intervals) as if it's downloading (it is) and can't do two things in parallel.
Chrome goes up to around 30% CPU whereas SSC and Dolby stay down to 2-6%.
Maybe it's a Chrome setting somewhere but I'll have to look for it.

So far, I'm a happy camper 
Thank you all for the help.


----------



## bobbetto10 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello. i have a realtek alc 892 (Asrock z97m pro4 motherboard). I'd like to install Sound Blaster 720 program. Is it possible ? Can anyone guide me, would really appreciate that, thanks!

P.S: I forgot to ask, Do i need Realtek driver installed or just windows generic one, I have default generic one right now.


----------



## OMER (Aug 31, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Same Component ID, all OEM laptop preinstall with API v2.xxxx.yyy.z can use API v3.xxxxx.yyy.z
> API v3.xxxxx.yyy.z Component ID SWC\VEN_DOLBY&PID_DAX3APOSVC
> API v2.xxxx.yyy.z Component ID SWC\VEN_DOLBY&PID_DAX3APOSVC
> API v2.x.yyy.z Component ID SWC\VEN_DOLBY&PID_DAX3APISVC
> ...



I renamed Default xml to HWID, it shows error, can u edit my hw id xml for me, it is below

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1003


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 1, 2018)

OMER said:


> I renamed Default xml to HWID, it shows error, can u edit my hw id xml for me, it is below
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1003


This is the example HWID, not yours.



bobbetto10 said:


> Hello. i have a realtek alc 892 (Asrock z97m pro4 motherboard). I'd like to install Sound Blaster 720 program. Is it possible ? Can anyone guide me, would really appreciate that, thanks!
> 
> P.S: I forgot to ask, Do i need Realtek driver installed or just windows generic one, I have default generic one right now.


APO Driver - > Feature: Creative Sound Blaster Desktop Apps
FX Configurator -> Endpoint: Speakers -> Product Config Tool  -> Sound Blaster Connect 2 Desktop App


----------



## Jayce (Sep 1, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> This is the example HWID, not yours.


@alanfox2000 sometimes when I turn off/on Dolby Atmos for gaming effect, the windows audio messes up and then I have either restore to previous point or restart the PC for it to not spaz out. Can you fix this issue in the next APO driver.


----------



## bobbetto10 (Sep 1, 2018)

@


alanfox2000 said:


> This is the example HWID, not yours.
> 
> 
> APO Driver - > Feature: Creative Sound Blaster Desktop Apps
> FX Configurator -> Endpoint: Speakers -> Product Config Tool  -> Sound Blaster Connect 2 Desktop App



Hello,thanks for answering!
I found on the forum this modded_realtek_hda_8409_WIN10_64_dolby_dts_sbx720_eqapo_06042018.exe, is this same of Apo Driver or different ? (Maybe just different installation?)


----------



## Danny (Sep 1, 2018)

OMER said:


> I renamed Default xml to HWID, it shows error, can u edit my hw id xml for me, it is below
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_*1458**A002*&REV_1003


*HDAUDIO*_DEV_*0887*_SUBSYS_*1458A002*_PCI_SUBSYS_*A0021458*.xml
according to example. this should be the correct one. I dont have error Just test it


----------



## OMER (Sep 1, 2018)

Danny said:


> *HDAUDIO*_DEV_*0887*_SUBSYS_*1458A002*_PCI_SUBSYS_*A0021458*.xml
> according to example. this should be the correct one. I dont have error Just test it



I tried exactly this one but didn't worked, I'll try again

Thank u


----------



## Cooldude108 (Sep 2, 2018)

It this only for realtek or may work on other such as conexant HD in my laptop


----------



## Danny (Sep 2, 2018)

Cooldude108 said:


> It this only for realtek or may work on other such as conexant HD in my laptop


You could backup your config and registry of your endpoint and try it.


----------



## DmiTrah (Sep 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> You laptop support desktop version of dolby atmos.
> Just install the desktop dolby atmos driver, api and app. And use the product config tool.
> Can you sure the xml file under c:\\program files\commomfiles\Dolby for fixing tuning data missing for other unsupported Dolby Atmos PC?


Hi, I'm worth a desktop dolby atmos driver, api and app. I just thought that something else could be improved.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 3, 2018)

DmiTrah said:


> Hi, I'm worth a desktop dolby atmos driver, api and app. I just thought that something else could be improved.


Can you just upload them? thanks.


----------



## DmiTrah (Sep 3, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Can you just upload them? thanks.


Do you want to download the folder with the files? My English is bad .


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 3, 2018)

Unable to open Control Panel DAX3DesktopUI.exe
.Net Runtime Error show on Event Log


Spoiler: Spoiler





```
Application: DAX3DesktopUI.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.ArgumentNullException
   at System.Windows.Interop.WindowInteropHelper..ctor(System.Windows.Window)
   at System.Windows.MessageBox.Show(System.Windows.Window, System.String, System.String, System.Windows.MessageBoxButton, System.Windows.MessageBoxImage)
   at DAXDesktopUI.APIManager.DolbyGateway.InitAPIInterface(Boolean)
   at DAXDesktopUI.APIManager.DolbyGateway..cctor()

Exception Info: System.TypeInitializationException
   at DAXDesktopUI.ViewModel.OutputsWndViewModel.Initialize()
   at DAXDesktopUI.ViewModel.MainViewModel..ctor(DAXDesktopUI.MainWindow)
   at DAXDesktopUI.MainWindow..ctor()
   at DAXDesktopUI.App.OnStartup(System.Windows.StartupEventArgs)
   at System.Windows.Application.<.ctor>b__1_0(System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen(System.Object, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32, System.Delegate)
   at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.InvokeImpl()
   at MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext.CallbackWrapper(System.Object)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
   at MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext.Run(MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.Invoke()
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.ProcessQueue()
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.WndProcHook(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr, Boolean ByRef)
   at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr, Boolean ByRef)
   at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen(System.Object, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32, System.Delegate)
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.LegacyInvokeImpl(System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherPriority, System.TimeSpan, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr)
   at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(System.Windows.Interop.MSG ByRef)
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrameImpl(System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherFrame)
   at System.Windows.Application.RunDispatcher(System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Application.RunInternal(System.Windows.Window)
   at DAXDesktopUI.App.Main()
```




Is someone able to open Dolby Atmos Desktop Control Panel using 1.1.7.22 version on non-official dolby supported pc?

@DmiTrah , I have made a Dolby Atmos for Gaming XML 3.2.0 for you HWID. You can upgrade from desktop app to UWP app.
https://drop.me/o183ye

Edit1:
http://investor.xperi.com/news-rele...ion-showcase-latest-technologies-mobile-world

*DTS:X® Ultra 1.0 for PC and Mobile* - This product represents DTS' best immersive audio experience for games, VR and AR experiences. DTS:X Ultra supports 5.1 and 7.1 multi-channel audio and provides support for audio objects. Additionally, redesigned post-processing for speaker and headphone routes include enhanced bass response and headphone tuning for up to six pre-loaded, featured headphones.

It seem there are no DTS:X® Ultra individual software, you can only get it on Logitech Gaming Software.

Logitech G560 Gaming Speakers


----------



## DmiTrah (Sep 3, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> @DmiTrah , I have made a Dolby Atmos for Gaming XML 3.2.0 for you HWID. You can upgrade from desktop app to UWP app.


Hi, thanks for the help. But if it does not make it difficult for you, could you write down the points on the points, how and what to do? For example 1,2,3 ...) I do not understand anything at all.
Well, I forgot the main thing to know, but does it make sense for me to do something, will it sound better?


----------



## Romulus2K4 (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a really old Creative Sound Blaster Live! 24-Bit laying around, which Creative sound Enhancer can I use with it?


----------



## Perrett (Sep 8, 2018)

Mine does not work
I installed Dolby advanced audio v2 (Windows 10) did not give any driver error or something similar but the equalizer does not work, and it makes no difference if I disable or enable the sound continues the same thing ... neither in the demonstration the sound changes
but the sound had an improvement it got louder and with more bass however have this problem it makes no difference disable or enable advanced audio V2 or tweak the equalizer
(I used Google Translator) I Speak Portugese brazilian sorry


----------



## druboo_666 (Sep 12, 2018)

@alanfox2000
is it possible to install Sonic Studio 3 on Asus maximus Viii formula  board ?
this board already have sonic studio 2 as default but i wondering is it possible to upgrade it to sonic studio 3.

EDIT:my audio Codec is ALC1150
my hardware id is

```
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438691&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438691
```


----------



## harris123424 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello guys , I have creative headset h7 , what audio enhancers to use for gaming virtual surround 7.1 ? I use cinema 5 very good, but I want to try more. All support virtual 7.1?


----------



## mmxx (Sep 12, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> Hello guys , I have creative headset h7 , what audio enhancers to use for gaming virtual surround 7.1 ? I use cinema 5 very good, but I want to try more. All support virtual 7.1?


try this https://sourceforge.net/projects/hesuvi/


----------



## harris123424 (Sep 13, 2018)

mmxx said:


> try this https://sourceforge.net/projects/hesuvi/



Ok thanks i will try! I use DTS Headphone v1 now. DTS use stereo or 7.1 virtual for headphone (7.1)?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 14, 2018)

druboo_666 said:


> @alanfox2000
> is it possible to install Sonic Studio 3 on Asus maximus Viii formula  board ?
> this board already have sonic studio 2 as default but i wondering is it possible to upgrade it to sonic studio 3.
> 
> ...


Sonic Studio 3 UWP not support your HWID.

Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming use Dolby Atmos or Gaming app, just different XML file.

I had made ThinkSmart Hub 500 / 700 Presets for Dolby Atmos Speaker System and Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming

The ThinkSmart Hub 500 / 700 integrated speakers look likes external speakers. The value in <audio-optimizer-bands> and <regulator-tuning> make  audio a big different.


ThinkSmart Hub 500 with Lenovo and Xiaomi Headphones Settings
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zn9lvivu0uc07ki/ThinkSmart_Hub_500_w_Lenovo_Xiaomi_HP_Settings.7z/file

ThinkSmart Hub 700 with Lenovo and Xiaomi Headphones Settings
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hagzp0bhsfccg7x/ThinkSmart_Hub_700_w_Lenovo_Xiaomi_HP_Settings.7z/file


----------



## Jayce (Sep 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Sonic Studio 3 UWP not support your HWID.
> 
> Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming use Dolby Atmos or Gaming app, just different XML file.
> 
> ...


Is there a difference between Dolby Atmos for gaming and Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming? For example, better sound quality? Better UI?, Etc


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 15, 2018)

The Dolby Atmos Speaker System/Sound system xml set <output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="1"/> by default.
Dolby Atmos Xml  turn off <output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="0"/>

I forget to change the Headphone xml sku value to DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystemForGaming. I have updated file, the download is the same link.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 16, 2018)

Does anyone know if Dolby Atmos uwp v3 app+ v3preset got better with more high quality sound, with the update? 

Or is v3 app+ v2 preset still more high quality sound and better?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 16, 2018)

Update Installation Video
www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw67mhoorXY


----------



## Jayce (Sep 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Update Installation Video
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw67mhoorXY


So is v3 app and preset, now has higher quality sound than v2 app and preset?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 16, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So is v3 app and preset, now has higher quality sound than v2 app and preset?


XML 3.3.0 is from Realtek UAD with Dolby Test Driver and you can see the XML more options for testing laptop with Dolby integrated
Realtek still provide UAD with XML 3.2.0 to laptop manufacturer.

Someone saying Volume Leveler, Surround Virtualizer and Dialogue Enhancer not working with XML 3.3.0
XML 3.2.0 is stable, XML 3.3.0 for testing


----------



## Jayce (Sep 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> XML 3.3.0 is from Realtek UAD with Dolby Test Driver and you can see the XML more options for testing laptop with Dolby integrated
> Realtek still provide UAD with XML 3.2.0 to laptop manufacturer.
> 
> Someone saying Volume Leveler, Surround Virtualizer and Dialogue Enhancer not working with XML 3.3.0
> XML 3.2.0 is stable, XML 3.3.0 for testing


Ok thank you for the explanation on the status. I will continue using the XML 3.2.0 with v3 app.


----------



## zsotiris (Sep 18, 2018)

Jayce said:


> You could try by changing the ch_count = 2.1 then restart dolbydaxapi service and see if it works. If doesn't then could always change it back to ch_count = 2.
> 
> @Màthair 2.1 is almost always stereo which is usually 2 chn.


Doesn't work for me.. :/ No subwoofer on Y700 with Dolby atmos for gaming


----------



## BobaBrett (Sep 18, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Update Installation Video
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw67mhoorXY



Thank you for the video. I have the ASUS Maximus Code IX do I need to uninstall Asus Stock realtek drivers before doin the steps in the video? I think you told me before I need to use HDA drivers then start installing APO drivers and APPX items. I want to do the Dolby Atmos for gaming. to see if its better than Asus Sonic Stuido 3. Thanks for the help again. =)


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 19, 2018)

BobaBrett said:


> Thank you for the video. I have the ASUS Maximus Code IX do I need to uninstall Asus Stock realtek drivers before doin the steps in the video? I think you told me before I need to use HDA drivers then start installing APO drivers and APPX items. I want to do the Dolby Atmos for gaming. to see if its better than Asus Sonic Stuido 3. Thanks for the help again. =)


You don't need to deal with your installed audio driver. You can restore endpoint registry to use Sonic Studio 3. Dolby Atmos for Gaming turn off this feature by default. <output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="0"/> . To have all feature enable, use Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming.
DSRHost.exe running on the process background which is for Dolby Radar to function. If you don't need the Dolby Radar, use Dolby Atmos Speaker System.



zsotiris said:


> Doesn't work for me.. :/ No subwoofer on Y700 with Dolby atmos for gaming


Did Headphones works?
Try Y730 preset on your Y700
https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...lenovo_ideapad/ext_lenovo_y730-17ich_rs4_v222

---------------------------------------------------------------

*If audio effects are't changed,
make sure you have select the correct endpoint before using Product Config Tool and checkbox "Disable all Enhancement (Current Select Endpoint)" is unchecked.*


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 20, 2018)

> 20/9/2018
> APO Driver 2.2.2
> - Update Dolby DAX API Service to 3.20201.252.0
> - Update Nahimic Service Component to 1.1.8.0


----------



## ts61fa (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi, i got a desktop pc with asus rog vi hero (x370) mobo. I got a 2.1 speaker system with composite audio cable attached to my mobo. Can I also make use of this mods to use Dolby Atmos etc.., or is it only for headphones?
I actually tried the tutorial and managed to install Dolby atmos sound system but it doesnt work, the audio doesnt change at all. Im not sure if I have to do something before with my realtek driver. I have ''normal'' high definition audio driver (not realtek). Is that enough or do I have to do extra? I just cant seem to understand why its not working.
thx in advance!


----------



## fireroux (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi guys , do you guys have any recommend for audio enhancer . only for listen music on Spotify and Youtube , sometime watch Anime . My device is laptop + in-ear headphone Sony  . Thanks a lot


----------



## Benjamin1911 (Sep 20, 2018)

Cannot find folderpath "creative\softwarelock" after installation of SB connect 2, anyone else with that problem?


----------



## Deleted member 181800 (Sep 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> You don't need to deal with your installed audio driver. You can restore endpoint registry to use Sonic Studio 3. Dolby Atmos for Gaming turn off this feature by default. <output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="0"/> . To have all feature enable, use Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming.
> DSRHost.exe running on the process background which is for Dolby Radar to function. If you don't need the Dolby Radar, use Dolby Atmos Speaker System.
> 
> 
> ...


As I say in your blog and I repeat it again, I followed the steps correctly and I have even done it several times reinstalling everything and nothing, no application is able to modify the sound.

I just found out that the big problem with this is the FX configurator of APO and the Viper4Windows configurator that neither of these saves the configuration of the effects and the processing

In my case, when selecting the correct device and applying the product configuration (Sound Blaster X-fi MB 5), it is shown that it is configured and you can see that the registry keys are added, but when you select my device again, these keys disappear. that is, all the settings disappear and this means that the settings are not saved.

the problem is that fx configurator can not access regedit or does not have sufficient permission

when I install Realtek driver mod by alanfox or realtek extreme fidelity audio driver by alan finote, all the audio enhancers work perfectly, but when I want to use all the APO driver package and its complement never works, they do not modify my sound


----------



## fireroux (Sep 21, 2018)

fabriccio said:


> As I say in your blog and I repeat it again, I followed the steps correctly and I have even done it several times reinstalling everything and nothing, no application is able to modify the sound.
> 
> I just found out that the big problem with this is the FX configurator of APO and the Viper4Windows configurator that neither of these saves the configuration of the effects and the processing
> 
> ...


I think you should edit ini file for that . i did it , very easy


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 21, 2018)

fabriccio said:


> As I say in your blog and I repeat it again, I followed the steps correctly and I have even done it several times reinstalling everything and nothing, no application is able to modify the sound.
> 
> I just found out that the big problem with this is the FX configurator of APO and the Viper4Windows configurator that neither of these saves the configuration of the effects and the processing
> 
> ...




They should be SetACL64.exe on the Temp folder, C:\Users\User Name\AppData\Local\Temp. It use to take permission of the registry, turn off the anti virus to prevent delete that file and also run FX Configurator as admin.


----------



## Benjamin1911 (Sep 21, 2018)

Benjamin1911 said:


> Cannot find folderpath "creative\softwarelock" after installation of SB connect 2, anyone else with that problem?



So I created the filepath and put the file inside it, restarted and SB connect 2 says  "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection."
I installed the prereq files and did as it said in the pastebin. am i missing something?

update: Audio still works, but i cannot use SB connect

update 2: Trying to reinstall now, am I supposed to install all folders?





update 3: still not working(same message,device cannot be detected), installed just the sbconnect app this time.

update 4: Reinstalled realtek drivers following  this post(link) and then installed as per described, still get the same error 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still dont know if i should install the other setups in the sbconnect folder


----------



## Deleted member 181800 (Sep 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> They should be SetACL64.exe on the Temp folder, C:\Users\User Name\AppData\Local\Temp. It use to take permission of the registry, turn off the anti virus to prevent delete that file and also run FX Configurator as admin.


the antivirus is disabled and even this file is there still.
help me, please, because the audio does not change, there is no change in the sound. The effects do not work
I have done everything under his instructions and the apps to improve the sound run fine but it does not make any change in the sound.

When I try to change something in any app like x-fi mb5 or dolby atmos UWP, the sound cuts and comes back. It's as if the effect wants to work but it does not



fireroux said:


> I think you should edit ini file for that . i did it , very easy


Did you solve? Did you have the same problem as me, that the sound does not change when you set something up?


----------



## Benjamin1911 (Sep 21, 2018)

Benjamin1911 said:


> So I created the filepath and put the file inside it, restarted and SB connect 2 says  "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection."
> I installed the prereq files and did as it said in the pastebin. am i missing something?
> 
> update: Audio still works, but i cannot use SB connect
> ...








Is this correct? I feel like this is not right.. :-O


Update: Don't know what i did. but now it says its using realtek drivers




Will try to install sound enhancers now



Benjamin1911 said:


> Is this correct? I feel like this is not right.. :-O
> 
> 
> Update: Don't know what i did. but now it says its using realtek drivers
> ...




Final update: Great news, it works. have no idea how i did it, didnt update KGA files thru 3-4 reinstalls, installed realtek drivers, applied patch, installed apo, product config tool, installed SBconnect 2, ran the application right after installation and it worked. btw how do i enable the scout mode? says it is not installed. and does HOAL(input) work with apo aswell?
And will it work to install software straight from creative?

Final final update: Installed everything in the folder, now scout is available .
Btw, scout sucks. Anyone favourite? I like the sound of atmos, maybe go for that one?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 22, 2018)

fabriccio said:


> the antivirus is disabled and even this file is there still.
> help me, please, because the audio does not change, there is no change in the sound. The effects do not work
> I have done everything under his instructions and the apps to improve the sound run fine but it does not make any change in the sound.
> 
> ...


Select Endpoint -> Jump to FX Properties Key -> It should look like this HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\{bf340190-12c8-40ec-9ffa-8843d72682e3}\FX Properties Key. 
{bf340190-12c8-40ec-9ffa-8843d72682e3} is the Endpoint GUID, your Endpoint GUID is different from this.

Take the registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\{bf340190-12c8-40ec-9ffa-8843d72682e3} ownership manually using RegOwnershipEx. Then use Product Config Tool again
https://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.210


----------



## Deleted member 181800 (Sep 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Select Endpoint -> Jump to FX Properties Key -> It should look like this HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\{bf340190-12c8-40ec-9ffa-8843d72682e3}\FX Properties Key.
> {bf340190-12c8-40ec-9ffa-8843d72682e3} is the Endpoint GUID, your Endpoint GUID is different from this.
> 
> Take the registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\{bf340190-12c8-40ec-9ffa-8843d72682e3} ownership manually using RegOwnershipEx. Then use Product Config Tool again
> https://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.210


I was sure that the problem was the missing permits thanks, now if I work but I can apply other products configuration. That is, you can combine keys, to use for example: DTS UWP with X-fi MB5?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 22, 2018)

fabriccio said:


> I was sure that the problem was the missing permits thanks, now if I work but I can apply other products configuration. That is, you can combine keys, to use for example: DTS UWP with X-fi MB5?


Check the earlier post on this thread, multiple audio enhancer on same endpoints cause audio distortion.
But if you want multiple audio enhancers on one endpoint, you need to make your own APO ini config.
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html
Use only one audio enhancers on one endpoint is recommends. I recommend the following set up if you want both audio enhancers.
Speaker endpoint: X-fi MB5
Headphone endpoint: DTS UWP (DTS HPX Only)


----------



## Deleted member 181800 (Sep 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Check the earlier post on this thread, multiple audio enhancer on same endpoints cause audio distortion.
> But if you want multiple audio enhancers on one endpoint, you need to make your own APO ini config.
> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html
> Use only one audio enhancers on one endpoint is recommends. I recommend the following set up if you want both audio enhancers.
> ...


I thank you, now I made Viper4Windows work with the configurator but for it to work I had to activate and deactivate DTS digital entertaiment so that Viper4Windows works


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 22, 2018)

> 22/9/2018
> APO Driver 2.2.3
> - Fix DTS Audio Desktop App Win7+ and  Win8.1+ Product Config
> - Add support for both DTS Custom Desktop and UWP apps
> ...



New Realtek UAD use DTS Universal APO version 4 dll on some new Toshiba laptop.
May be some some another new DTS UWP app release recently?
I am searching Toshiba website to find DTS Universal APO 4 dll and related app.

Hardware ID of these new Toshiba laptop.
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0285&SUBSYS_1179078E
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0285&SUBSYS_11790790


----------



## Deleted member 181800 (Sep 23, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> New Realtek UAD use DTS Universal APO version 4 dll on some new Toshiba laptop.
> May be some some another new DTS UWP app release recently?
> I am searching Toshiba website to find DTS Universal APO 4 dll and related app.
> 
> ...


Hello Alan, how can I join the group of A.R.I.S.E 4 Windows on telegram since I get an error, it's as if the group is only private.
https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEFlOpJW_2VFpLjrkQ


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 23, 2018)

It seem the chat had remove long time ago. The download they provide just Virtual Audio Cable with other audio enhachers. Nothing make by them.

Android user can use Ainur Sauron to keep audio quailty when using muiltple audio enhachers.

Using Creative chaining APOs cannot chain SFX EFX, such as Dolby UWP.

Using Compsite APOs Reg Key with muiltple APO GUIDs which cause audio distortion.

equalizer apo use orginial apo options only make you use equalizer apo plus only one audio enhacers.

On Legacy Realtek HDA Audio, it use Realtek APO. The Realtek APO have some connection with other APO dll file. If your driver support to use one of audio enhacer, it with use that audio enhacer APO dll without change LFX, GFX, SFX, MFX, EFX reg key. e.g. Realtek APO + SRS APO. Realtek HDA Panel UI chnage and the audio device property page will add some of the control.

It is still not possible to use DTS Ultra II on unsupport PC. The control DTS Ultra II is still on Realtek HDA Panel. It seem there have a DTS exe running as service to working with Control Panel.

The UWP version of Realtek Audio Control. You can find bang & olufsen logo, dts headphone x logo, and others logo on the Windows Apps file. I know when you click dts hpx, asus sonic focus, sonic radar, dts custom on the Realtek Audio Control. It will lanuch its own individual apps. Idk B&O control panel is inside the Realtek UWP App or on another individual apo.

B&O and Beat Audio UI found on old HP PC. Their UI like DTS Sound/SRS on the HP PC. They may be just a copycat of DTS, just change the logo.


----------



## MSnyder (Sep 23, 2018)

This ended up making my SPDIF invisible when I "Restored" the registry endpoint backup for the device to uninstall Dolby Atmos.

It now refuses to show in my Sounds panel - even after restoring as Admin with FX Configurator. Ended up restarting..which fixed it and the SPDIF is now a different GUID?  Can OP explain this? What's the point of the registry endpoint backup, if restoring to remove effects doesn't even work and makes SPDIF or devices invisible until restart?

Is it possible to have Realtek drivers installed same time as APO? Or should it only be used with High Definition Audio/Windows drivers? Just claims [NotPresent] which isn't true. Also...GUID has changed. Not sure why.

Lastly how does one get Dolby Atmos Headphones tech? Little confused how Dolby Atmos UWP does anything with 2.0 content. Very confusing. Is it faking Atmos from 2.0 sources? And how does it act when a true Atmos source is played?


----------



## consoled (Sep 24, 2018)

- Beats no longer support. After being acquired by Apple. Many PCs support Beats Audio, after upgrading to Windows 10, Beats no longer works

- B & O is used to replace Beats Audio. HP computers, after 2015 will be B & O

- DTS Sound / DTS Studio Sound with Realtek-based interface is an old version. And only compatible with computer is supported. The latest version of DTS, Inc. DTS Audio with better quality

I think, now audio players are interested in sound quality, rather than software with different interfaces. In fact, it's just EQ

Alanfox: you can improve is for better sound. In versions that you release.

I'm used audio by dldolby.blogspot.com. It has good sound quality.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 24, 2018)

MSnyder said:


> This ended up making my SPDIF invisible when I "Restored" the registry endpoint backup for the device to uninstall Dolby Atmos.
> 
> It now refuses to show in my Sounds panel - even after restoring as Admin with FX Configurator. Ended up restarting..which fixed it and the SPDIF is now a different GUID?  Can OP explain this? What's the point of the registry endpoint backup, if restoring to remove effects doesn't even work and makes SPDIF or devices invisible until restart?
> 
> ...



Endpoint Registry backup the whole HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\{Device GUID}.
The registry key contains APO LFX GFX SFX MFX EFX that used on the audio driver. The equalizer on Realtek HDA will not work if you have choose other audio enhancers. You need to restore endpoint registry in order to use the default APO LFX GFX SFX MFX EFX that use on your audio driver inf install file.
The device GUID change which you update the audio driver. Windows 10 auto update driver, silently you need to disable driver updates.

When you update driver, or change ms audio driver to realtek driver. It will create a new device GUID, the old device GUID will show not present.

Is it possible to have Realtek drivers installed same time as APO. Just you need modded realtek audio driver. But you need to have modded realtek audio driver. And also I need to recreate a modded realtek audio driver every new realtek audio driver release. This is why I make APO Driver.

Dolby Atmos Headphones Tech on using digital signal processing (DSP) technology (APO on Windows) to transform content from a two-channel (stereo) source into surround sound. Then surround sound output in two encoded channels. According to my acknowledge and Dolby website https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-headphone.html



consoled said:


> - Beats no longer support. After being acquired by Apple. Many PCs support Beats Audio, after upgrading to Windows 10, Beats no longer works
> 
> - B & O is used to replace Beats Audio. HP computers, after 2015 will be B & O
> 
> ...



The Old UI of DTS Sound / DTS Studio Sound installer still update (28/3/2018).


----------



## MSnyder (Sep 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Endpoint Registry backup the whole HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\{Device GUID}.
> The registry key contains APO LFX GFX SFX MFX EFX that used on the audio driver. The equalizer on Realtek HDA will not work if you have choose other audio enhancers. You need to restore endpoint registry in order to use the default APO LFX GFX SFX MFX EFX that use on your audio driver inf install file.
> The device GUID change which you update the audio driver. Windows 10 auto update driver, silently you need to disable driver updates..



Endpoint registry does not seem to be an exact 1:1 backup of regedit if done manually. There is a difference in the files (try and check yourself). In any case, once "restored" in your program - device DISAPPEARS until reboot. Why? This is never a problem when making regedit backup manually and restoring! Something is wrong with your FX Configurator Regedit Restore of endpoint.

Device GUID changes also once restarted - with no update done because of bad restore of endpoint via FXConfigurator! Also Driver updates are disabled!


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 24, 2018)

Exact 1:1 backup, registry file are same using FX Configurator or Regedit:









Device still here:









To fix Registry Permission problem:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-3908698


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 24, 2018)

*Feature request: DDL on any endpoint.*

The GFX in DHTv4 only do DDL, as described on page 45 on the Dolby® PCEE v4 Applications Manual. It can also be used with any other APOs (tested with SRS premium sound, DDP HT, Dolby Atmos for Gaming UWP).

So, I would recommend that this APO is selectable via a checkbox, with label "add DDP"

It can be paired easily with any LFX APO (e.g. SRS, DDP), some LFX+GFX APOs (tested with DTS surround sensation).

On SFX/MFX/EFX systems, the settings are:


```
[GFX]
{56E00778-C664-4BB5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3}
[CompositeEFX]
{56E00778-C664-4BB5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[Notes]
DDL
```

The guid of the APO need to be placed to be placed in both GFX and EFX text box.

Also, if using DAX2/DAX3/Atmos UWP, all current contents of EFX must be placed in MFX.

E.g.


```
[GFX]
{56E00778-C664-4BB5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3}
[CompositeSFX]
{D9916F9F-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeMFX]
{D9916F9D-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeEFX]
{56E00778-C664-4BB5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3}
[CompositeOSFX]
{D9916F9F-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[ProcessingSFx]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingOMFX]
```

As it can be seen, all contents previously in EFX was taken off to the MFX section.

Only with Creative UWP it seems quite hard to implement together (though I have not investigated much with that).

Such a feature will allow for easier usage of DDL on any capable endpoint (onboard optical, HDMI (useful if using HDMI ARC receiver), USB-SPDIF endpoint.



*Configuring Dolby XML v3.3*




```
<endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="48000" total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0">
```



To my knowledge, all parts of the audio system that output discrete sound is a channel. So, 5.1 system is 6 channel, 5 full frequency, 1 LFE.

Front channels are all channels that are in front of the system. So, a 5.1 system will have 3 front speakers: Left, Centre, Right.

Side channels are all the rest of the channels on a traditional configuration.

So, a 5.1 system has 2 side speakers: Side Left and Side Right.

A 7.1 system has 4 side speakers: Side Left, Side Right, Rear Left, Rear Right.

The height channels are the new channels present in an Atmos system. 5.1.2 system has 2 height/overhead channels. Height left, height right.

Using this configuration, I use this for DDL:


```
<endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="48000" total_count="6" front_count="3" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1">
```

This works perfectly for DDL.

I would use this for 7.1:


```
<endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="48000" total_count="8" front_count="3" side_count="4" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1">
```


----------



## consoled (Sep 24, 2018)

Best comment. However, if the motherboard supports height channels, then it is actually Dolby Atmos. And if there are only 8 channels or 6 channels, it's just Dolby Digital Plus and Dolby Digital.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 24, 2018)

Dolby Digital Live have 5.1 features. Dolby Digital Plus have 5.1 and 7.1 features.
You can see the word "Stream" in the following code in "Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyDigitalLive" and "StreamReset" word on DS1 which is making the audio real-time encoding (Live).
On Windows 8.1 and later, it has new Stream Effect function (SFX APO). I think you don't need DDL because Dolby Atmos had use SFX APO to make it real-time encoding.

PCEE4 COM


Spoiler





```
//PCEE4 Dolby DLL (ANALOG)
//Version: 1.0
DolbyDLLlib;
GUID = {245A61CC-F611-4702-AD0B-B7ABC8C95553};

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbyDigitalLiveCoclass;
GUID = {1314AA9D-5AF7-4F1F-AD10-734156E1FF73};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyDigitalLive;
GUID = {4D004159-391D-4671-B2FA-B4F51E9DFFD7};
  function DDLStreamReset(dialogNormValue: UINT): HResult; stdcall;

Interface IOptimalSoundAudioProcessor;
GUID = {A7DA0F9C-3E44-4436-84F0-11E34286F63B};
  function Initialize(message: UINT; wParam: UINT_PTR; lParam: LONG_PTR): HResult; stdcall;
  function StreamReset(pInputFormat: ^_UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT; pOutputFormat: ^_UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT): HResult; stdcall;
  function ProcessAudio(pInputData: ^R4; out pOutputData: ^R4; numFrames: UINT): HResult; stdcall;
  function BufferSilent: HResult; stdcall;

Alias UINT_PTR;
  UI8

Alias LONG_PTR;
  I8

Record _UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT;
  guidFormatType: GUID;
  dwSamplesPerFrame: UI4;
  dwBytesPerSampleContainer: UI4;
  dwValidBitsPerSample: UI4;
  fFramesPerSecond: R4;
  dwChannelMask: UI4;

Interface IOptimalSoundVersion;
GUID = {47B5C2DC-0B15-464C-9AFB-19460AB6ACC1};
  function GetVersionInfo(versionSize: UINT; out pOptVersion: ^UI1): HResult; stdcall;

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbyPCEE4Coclass;
GUID = {BC95C973-E2C1-4DF5-8878-6CCE0CB568FE};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyPCEE4;
GUID = {D57B5AFC-2AFD-4B30-B0B2-481FF57F6076};
  function Configure(effectiveEndpoint: PCEE4EffectiveEndpoint; pEndpointDesc: ^PCEE4EndpointDesc; monoSpeakerFill: INT; libLoad: INT; limitPCEE4: INT; pPatchSet: ^PCEE4PatchSet; pPresetPatchEnables: ^INT; pGlobalPatchEnables: ^INT; endpointStreamVolume: R4; endpointMasterVolume: R4; volumeMaximizerTarget_db: R4; metaData: CArray): HResult; stdcall;
  function ChangeVolume(endpointStreamVolume: R4; endpointMasterVolume: R4): HResult; stdcall;
  function ChangePresetPatchEnable(presetTech: PCEE4PresetTechnology; enablePatch: INT): HResult; stdcall;
  function ChangePresetPatchData(pPatchData: ^PCEE4PresetPatchUnion): HResult; stdcall;
  function ChangeGlobalPatchEnable(globalTech: PCEE4GlobalTechnology; enablePatch: INT): HResult; stdcall;
  function ChangeGlobalPatchData(pPatchData: ^PCEE4GlobalPatchUnion): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetLatencyFrames(out pLatencyFrames: ^UINT): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetVisualizationData(out pNumberOfBands: ^I4; out pDisplayGains: ^R4; out pDisplayExcitation: ^R4): HResult; stdcall;
  function TestControl(debugMask: UINT; getFPUExceptions: INT; resetFPUExceptions: INT; out pExceptionCount: ^UINT; out pUnderflowExceptionCount: ^UINT; out pInvalidExceptionCount: ^UINT): HResult; stdcall;

Alias PCEE4EffectiveEndpoint;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0001

Enum __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0001;
  PCEE4EffectiveUnknown = 0;
  PCEE4EffectiveInternalSpeakers = 1;
  PCEE4EffectiveExternalSpeakers = 2;
  PCEE4EffectiveHeadphones = 3;
  PCEE4EffectiveSPDIF = 4;
  PCEE4EffectiveHDMI = 5;
  PCEE4EffectiveMaxEndpoints = 6;

Record PCEE4EndpointDesc;
  m_inChannelMask: UINT;
  m_outChannelMask: UINT;
  m_outSpeakersMask: UINT;
  m_outSpeakerSizeMask: UINT;

Record PCEE4PatchSet;
  m_volume: DolbyVolumePatch;
  m_dialogEnhancement: DialogEnhancementPatch;
  m_dynamicEQAugmented: DynamicEQAugmented;
  m_standardEQ: StandardEQPatch;
  m_headphone: DolbyHeadphonePatch;
  m_virtualSurround: VirtualSurroundPatch;
  m_NGSurround: NextGenSurroundPatch;
  m_peakLimiter: PeakLimiterPatch;
  m_audioRegulator: AudioRegulatorPatch;
  m_audioOptimizer: AudioOptimizerPatch;

Alias DolbyVolumePatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0004

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0004;
  structVersion: UINT;
  dolbyVolumeLevelerAmount: UINT;
  dolbyVolumeLevelerOnElseOff: INT;
  dolbyVolumeModelerOnElseOff: INT;
  dolbyVolumeLevelerInTarget: R4;
  dolbyVolumeLevelerOutTarget: R4;
  dolbyVolumeModelerCalibration: R4;

Alias DialogEnhancementPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0005

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0005;
  structVersion: UINT;
  dialogEnhancmentCenter: R4;
  dialogEnhancementDucking: R4;

Record DynamicEQAugmented;
  m_dynamicEQPatch: DynamicEQPatch;
  m_targetSelectionIndex: UINT;

Alias DynamicEQPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0006

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0006;
  structVersion: UINT;
  dynEqFreqBands: UINT;
  dynEqTargetBands: UINT;
  dynEqAmount: R4;
  dynEqFreq: CArray;
  dynEqTarget: CArray;

Alias StandardEQPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0007

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0007;
  structVersion: UINT;
  stdEqFreqBands: UINT;
  stdEqGainBands: UINT;
  stdEqFreq: CArray;
  stdEqGain: CArray;

Alias DolbyHeadphonePatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0008

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0008;
  structVersion: UINT;
  dolbyHeadphoneSurroundBoost: R4;
  dolbyHeaphoneReverbGain: R4;

Alias VirtualSurroundPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0011

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0011;
  structVersion: UINT;
  virtualSurroundSpeakerAngle: R4;
  virtualSurroundSurroundBoost: R4;

Alias NextGenSurroundPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0010

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0010;
  structVersion: UINT;

Alias PeakLimiterPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0009

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0009;
  structVersion: UINT;
  peakLimiterGain: R4;

Alias AudioRegulatorPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0013

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0013;
  structVersion: UINT;
  audioRegulatorFreqBands: UINT;
  audioRegulatorThreshBands: CArray;
  audioRegulatorIsolateBands: UINT;
  audioRegulatorOverdrive: R4;
  audioRegulatorTPAmount: R4;
  audioRegulatorFreq: CArray;
  audioRegulatorThresh: CArray;
  audioRegulatorIsolate: CArray;

Alias AudioOptimizerPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0015

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0015;
  structVersion: UINT;
  audioOptimizerOutChannels: UINT;
  audioOptimizerFreqBands: UINT;
  audioOptimizerGainBands: CArray;
  audioOptimizerFreq: CArray;
  audioOptimizerGain: CArray;

Enum PCEE4PresetTechnology;
  ePresetNoTech = 0;
  eVolumeTech = 1;
  eEnhancementTech = 2;
  eDynamicEQTech = 3;
  eStandardEQTech = 4;
  eHeadphoneTech = 5;
  eVirtualSurroundTech = 6;
  eNGSurroundTech = 7;
  eNumberPCEE4PresetTechnologies = 8;

Record PCEE4PresetPatchUnion;
  m_presetTech: PCEE4PresetTechnology;
  m_patch: __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0016;

Union __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0016;
  m_volume: DolbyVolumePatch;
  m_dialogEnhancement: DialogEnhancementPatch;
  m_dynamicEQ: DynamicEQAugmented;
  m_standardEQ: StandardEQPatch;
  m_headphone: DolbyHeadphonePatch;
  m_virtualSurround: VirtualSurroundPatch;
  m_NGSurround: NextGenSurroundPatch;

Enum PCEE4GlobalTechnology;
  eGlobalNoTech = 0;
  ePeakLimiterTech = 1;
  eAudioRegulatorTech = 2;
  eAudioOptimizerTech = 3;
  eNumberPCEE4GlobalTechnologies = 4;

Record PCEE4GlobalPatchUnion;
  m_globalTech: PCEE4GlobalTechnology;
  m_patch: __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0017;

Union __MIDL___MIDL_itf_dolbydll_0001_0073_0017;
  m_peakLimiter: PeakLimiterPatch;
  m_audioRegulator: AudioRegulatorPatch;
  m_audioOptimizer: AudioOptimizerPatch;

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbySRCCoclass;
GUID = {8C4BEBA7-72FE-4ED3-86CF-9760915AE13D};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbySampleRateConverter;
GUID = {FBAE5A5F-B18D-4543-A3F0-82F47D08A12B};
```




PCEE3 COM


Spoiler





```
//Dolby DLL
//Version: 1.0
DolbyDLLlib;
GUID = {22E0CB87-9325-4B0F-8ECC-21B271EC81AA};

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbyDigitalLiveCoclass;
GUID = {0DC39FF3-7F96-405E-BC77-1323866D97CF};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyDigitalLive;
GUID = {8C64EDA6-163F-4B60-A3FF-1153FA14A61C};
  function DDLStreamReset(dialogNormValue: UINT): HResult; stdcall;

Interface IOptimalSoundAudioProcessor;
GUID = {FE5C8363-3770-4646-9997-BC0991A42719};
  function Initialize(message: UINT; wParam: UINT_PTR; lParam: LONG_PTR): HResult; stdcall;
  function StreamReset(pInputFormat: ^_UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT; pOutputFormat: ^_UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT): HResult; stdcall;
  function ProcessAudio(pInputData: ^R4; out pOutputData: ^R4; numFrames: UINT): HResult; stdcall;
  function BufferSilent: HResult; stdcall;

Alias UINT_PTR;
  UI8

Alias LONG_PTR;
  I8

Record _UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT;
  guidFormatType: GUID;
  dwSamplesPerFrame: UI4;
  dwBytesPerSampleContainer: UI4;
  dwValidBitsPerSample: UI4;
  fFramesPerSecond: R4;
  dwChannelMask: UI4;

Interface IOptimalSoundVersion;
GUID = {C5DE27D6-2E7C-48CD-9784-1B1B83A6AFE0};
  function GetVersionInfo(versionSize: UINT; out pOptVersion: ^UI1): HResult; stdcall;

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbyPCEE3UseCaseCoclass;
GUID = {D6B23B09-BBB6-43A2-837F-BB2AA9237A30};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyPCEE3UseCase;
GUID = {49CB534B-9603-4983-9978-87BE87CA0E96};
  function LoadCoeffs(sampleRate: UINT; numberLeftCoeffs: UINT; pLeftCoeffs: ^I2; leftDivisor: I2; numberRightCoeffs: UINT; pRightCoeffs: ^I2; rightDivisor: I2): HResult; stdcall;
  function Configure(isNetbook: I4; isPremium: I4; useCase: UINT; audioEnhancerEnable: I4; surroundEnable: I4; monoSpeakerFill: I4; gain_dB: INT; TDAS_SSE_Width: UINT; TDAS_NB_Cutoff: UINT; TDAS_NB_Boost: UINT; TDAS_NB_Level: UINT; TDAS_HFE_Depth: UINT; stageCaptureEnable: I4): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetLatencyFrames(out pLatencyFrames: ^UINT): HResult; stdcall;
  function TestControl(getFPUExceptions: I4; resetFPUExceptions: I4; closeStream: I4; out pExceptionCount: ^UINT; out pUnderflowExceptionCount: ^UINT): HResult; stdcall;

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbyHeadphone2Coclass;
GUID = {5D062D6A-4D8D-405C-9D41-36517A79D799};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyHeadphone2;
GUID = {E6A81A64-A729-4478-9617-43397A4945DD};

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbyProLogicIIxCoclass;
GUID = {340DAC03-D632-449D-A211-4182115FA4D3};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyProLogicIIx;
GUID = {D2506FA5-12CD-4EAD-8C97-E99E38C9231A};
  function Configure(movieElseMusicMode: I4; centerWidth: UINT): HResult; stdcall;

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbyTDASCoclass;
GUID = {CF74FB2A-DBB2-4C8D-9C8E-0424AB05C810};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyTDAS;
GUID = {ABCDD6D6-B816-4B2B-B216-4A1BDE48F259};
  function SetTDASParameter(feature: INT; parameter: INT; value: INT): HResult; stdcall;

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbySRCCoclass;
GUID = {001348B9-D4F7-4008-A509-DFAE98D73CD0};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbySampleRateConverter;
GUID = {48086A00-FBC6-4263-8FD7-BDA7942FB7FD};

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbyINVCoclass;
GUID = {E32A710E-8693-44E2-87FF-6B578E845C50};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyInverseFilter;
GUID = {ECE6B2DC-B678-4EA1-BA84-88E875F6EA52};
  function LoadCoeffs(numberLeftCoeffs: UINT; pLeftCoeffs: ^I2; leftDivisor: I2; numberRightCoeffs: UINT; pRightCoeffs: ^I2; rightDivisor: I2): HResult; stdcall;
```




DS1 COM


Spoiler





```
//DS1 Dolby DLL (ANALOG)
//Version: 1.0
DolbyDLLlib;
GUID = {245A61CC-F611-4702-AD0B-B7ABC8C95553};

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbyPCEE4Coclass;
GUID = {266ADF9D-0053-4228-B1DD-B09177D552C0};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyPCEE4;
GUID = {D57B5AFC-2AFD-4B30-B0B2-481FF57F6076};
  function Configure(effectiveEndpoint: PCEE4EffectiveEndpoint; pEndpointDesc: ^PCEE4EndpointDesc; monoSpeakerFill: INT; libLoad: INT; limitPCEE4: INT; pPatchSet: ^PCEE4PatchSet; volumeEnable: INT; enhancementEnable: INT; virtualSurroundEnable: INT; NGSurroundEnable: INT; dynEQEnable: INT; stdEQEnable: INT; pGlobalPatchEnables: ^INT; endpointStreamVolume: R4; endpointMasterVolume: R4; volumeMaximizerTarget_db: R4; metaData: CArray): HResult; stdcall;
  function ChangeVolume(endpointStreamVolume: R4; endpointMasterVolume: R4): HResult; stdcall;
  function ChangePresetPatchEnable(presetTech: PCEE4PresetTechnology; enablePatch: INT; EQTargetIndex: UINT): HResult; stdcall;
  function ChangePresetPatchData(pPatchData: ^PCEE4PresetPatchUnion): HResult; stdcall;
  function ChangeGlobalPatchEnable(globalTech: PCEE4GlobalTechnology; enablePatch: INT): HResult; stdcall;
  function ChangeGlobalPatchData(pPatchData: ^PCEE4GlobalPatchUnion): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetLatencyFrames(out pLatencyFrames: ^UINT): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetVisualizationData(out pNumberOfBands: ^I4; out pDisplayGains: ^R4; out pDisplayExcitation: ^R4): HResult; stdcall;
  function TestControl(getFPUExceptions: INT; resetFPUExceptions: INT; out pExceptionCount: ^UINT; out pUnderflowExceptionCount: ^UINT; out pInvalidExceptionCount: ^UINT): HResult; stdcall;

Interface IOptimalSoundAudioProcessor;
GUID = {A7DA0F9C-3E44-4436-84F0-11E34286F63B};
  function Initialize(message: UINT; wParam: UINT_PTR; lParam: LONG_PTR): HResult; stdcall;
  function StreamReset(pInputFormat: ^_UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT; pOutputFormat: ^_UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT): HResult; stdcall;
  function ProcessAudio(pInputData: ^R4; out pOutputData: ^R4; numFrames: UINT): HResult; stdcall;
  function BufferSilent: HResult; stdcall;

Alias UINT_PTR;
  UI8

Alias LONG_PTR;
  I8

Record _UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT;
  guidFormatType: GUID;
  dwSamplesPerFrame: UI4;
  dwBytesPerSampleContainer: UI4;
  dwValidBitsPerSample: UI4;
  fFramesPerSecond: R4;
  dwChannelMask: UI4;

Alias PCEE4EffectiveEndpoint;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0001

Enum __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0001;
  PCEE4EffectiveUnknown = 0;
  PCEE4EffectiveInternalSpeakers = 1;
  PCEE4EffectiveExternalSpeakers = 2;
  PCEE4EffectiveHeadphones = 3;
  PCEE4EffectiveSPDIF = 4;
  PCEE4EffectiveHDMI = 5;
  PCEE4EffectiveMaxEndpoints = 6;

Record PCEE4EndpointDesc;
  m_inChannelMask: UINT;
  m_outChannelMask: UINT;
  m_outSpeakersMask: UINT;
  m_outSpeakerSizeMask: UINT;

Record PCEE4PatchSet;
  m_volume: DolbyVolumePatch;
  m_dialogEnhancement: DialogEnhancementPatch;
  m_EQ: EqPatch;
  m_virtualSurround: VirtualSurroundPatch;
  m_NGSurround: NextGenSurroundPatch;
  m_peakLimiter: PeakLimiterPatch;
  m_audioRegulator: AudioRegulatorPatch;
  m_audioOptimizer: AudioOptimizerPatch;

Alias DolbyVolumePatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0004

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0004;
  structVersion: UINT;
  dolbyVolumeLevelerAmount: UINT;
  dolbyVolumeLevelerOnElseOff: INT;
  dolbyVolumeModelerOnElseOff: INT;
  dolbyVolumeLevelerInTarget: R4;
  dolbyVolumeLevelerOutTarget: R4;
  dolbyVolumeModelerCalibration: R4;

Alias DialogEnhancementPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0005

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0005;
  structVersion: UINT;
  dialogEnhancmentCenter: R4;
  dialogEnhancementDucking: R4;

Alias EqPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0006

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0006;
  structVersion: UINT;
  dynEqFreqBands: UINT;
  dynEqTargetBands: UINT;
  dynEqAmount: R4;
  stdEqFreqBands: UINT;
  stdEqGainBands: UINT;
  dynEqFreq: CArray;
  dynEqTarget: CArray;
  stdEqFreq: CArray;
  stdEqGain: CArray;

Alias VirtualSurroundPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0009

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0009;
  structVersion: UINT;
  virtualSurroundSpeakerAngle: R4;
  virtualSurroundSurroundBoost: R4;
  virtualSurroundReverbGain: R4;

Alias NextGenSurroundPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0008

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0008;
  structVersion: UINT;

Alias PeakLimiterPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0007

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0007;
  structVersion: UINT;
  peakLimiterGain: R4;

Alias AudioRegulatorPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0011

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0011;
  structVersion: UINT;
  audioRegulatorFreqBands: UINT;
  audioRegulatorThreshBands: CArray;
  audioRegulatorIsolateBands: UINT;
  audioRegulatorOverdrive: R4;
  audioRegulatorTPAmount: R4;
  audioRegulatorFreq: CArray;
  audioRegulatorThresh: CArray;
  audioRegulatorIsolate: CArray;

Alias AudioOptimizerPatch;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0013

Record __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0013;
  structVersion: UINT;
  audioOptimizerOutChannels: UINT;
  audioOptimizerFreqBands: UINT;
  audioOptimizerGainBands: CArray;
  audioOptimizerFreq: CArray;
  audioOptimizerGain: CArray;

Enum PCEE4PresetTechnology;
  ePresetNoTech = 0;
  eVolumeTech = 1;
  eEnhancementTech = 2;
  eEQTech = 3;
  eVirtualSurroundTech = 4;
  eNGSurroundTech = 5;
  eNumberPCEE4PresetTechnologies = 6;

Record PCEE4PresetPatchUnion;
  m_presetTech: PCEE4PresetTechnology;
  m_patch: __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0014;

Union __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0014;
  m_volume: DolbyVolumePatch;
  m_dialogEnhancement: DialogEnhancementPatch;
  m_EQ: EqPatch;
  m_virtualSurround: VirtualSurroundPatch;
  m_NGSurround: NextGenSurroundPatch;

Enum PCEE4GlobalTechnology;
  eGlobalNoTech = 0;
  ePeakLimiterTech = 1;
  eAudioRegulatorTech = 2;
  eAudioOptimizerTech = 3;
  eNumberPCEE4GlobalTechnologies = 4;

Record PCEE4GlobalPatchUnion;
  m_globalTech: PCEE4GlobalTechnology;
  m_patch: __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0015;

Union __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDLL_0001_0074_0015;
  m_peakLimiter: PeakLimiterPatch;
  m_audioRegulator: AudioRegulatorPatch;
  m_audioOptimizer: AudioOptimizerPatch;

Interface IOptimalSoundVersion;
GUID = {47B5C2DC-0B15-464C-9AFB-19460AB6ACC1};
  function GetVersionInfo(versionSize: UINT; out pOptVersion: ^UI1): HResult; stdcall;

CoClass OptimalSoundDolbySRCCoclass;
GUID = {8C4BEBA7-72FE-4ED3-86CF-9760915AE13D};

Interface IOptimalSoundDolbySampleRateConverter;
GUID = {FBAE5A5F-B18D-4543-A3F0-82F47D08A12B};
```




This is what I found. I dont know much about this because is for audio driver or audio enhancers dev.
NAudio, Nahimic 3 dev use this to make his software.
https://github.com/naudio/NAudio
Compressed audio formats used on Windows 10
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/desktop/coreaudio/representing-formats-for-iec-61937-transmissions


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby Digital Live have 5.1 features. Dolby Digital Plus have 5.1 and 7.1 features.
> You can see the word "Stream" in the following code in "Interface IOptimalSoundDolbyDigitalLive" and "StreamReset" word on DS1 which is making the audio real-time encoding (Live).
> On Windows 8.1 and later, it has new Stream Effect function (SFX APO). I think you don't need DDL because Dolby Atmos had use SFX APO to make it real-time encoding.
> 
> ...



SFX APO process audio before mixing and volume control, so how could it do encoding? If it would occur, only one audio could play at once, as the output of DS1 would be EAC3 stream, so Windows will not be able to mix multiple streams together. Only GFX/EFX APO could do encoding safely, as it would not disturb mixing. The PCEE4 section seem to be taken for analog audio, where a digital stream cannot be outputted safely(//PCEE4 Dolby DLL (ANALOG)).
Assuming DS1 or Atmos can send an encoded signal, how do we activate that encoded output? (In using my method, DDL is activated in the Advanced tab-Default format section, where Dolby Digital is added.)
Atmos can input Dolby Digital Plus with Atmos Metadata from playing applications (tested), such as the Dolby Trailers, where it can do Dolby Atmos for Headphones effect, but the output does not seem to be encoded signal.
That code you pasted may indicate only input support, not output support.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 24, 2018)

Dolby Atmos EFX


Spoiler





```
//Version: 1.0
DolbyDAX2APODlllib;
GUID = {29C6F441-2AA7-4989-978B-E637066789CA};

CoClass DolbyDAX2APO;
GUID = {D9916F9E-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1};

Interface IAudioProcessingObject;
GUID = {FD7F2B29-24D0-4B5C-B177-592C39F9CA10};
  function Reset: HResult; stdcall;
  function GetLatency(out pTime: ^I8): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetRegistrationProperties(out ppRegProps: ^^APO_REG_PROPERTIES): HResult; stdcall;
  function Initialize(cbDataSize: UINT; pbyData: ^UI1): HResult; stdcall;
  function IsInputFormatSupported(pOppositeFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; pRequestedInputFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; out ppSupportedInputFormat: ^^IAudioMediaType): HResult; stdcall;
  function IsOutputFormatSupported(pOppositeFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; pRequestedOutputFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; out ppSupportedOutputFormat: ^^IAudioMediaType): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetInputChannelCount(out pu32ChannelCount: ^UINT): HResult; stdcall;

Record APO_REG_PROPERTIES;
  clsid: GUID;
  Flags: APO_FLAG;
  szFriendlyName: CArray;
  szCopyrightInfo: CArray;
  u32MajorVersion: UINT;
  u32MinorVersion: UINT;
  u32MinInputConnections: UINT;
  u32MaxInputConnections: UINT;
  u32MinOutputConnections: UINT;
  u32MaxOutputConnections: UINT;
  u32MaxInstances: UINT;
  u32NumAPOInterfaces: UINT;
  iidAPOInterfaceList: ^GUID;

Enum APO_FLAG;
  APO_FLAG_NONE = 0;
  APO_FLAG_INPLACE = 1;
  APO_FLAG_SAMPLESPERFRAME_MUST_MATCH = 2;
  APO_FLAG_FRAMESPERSECOND_MUST_MATCH = 4;
  APO_FLAG_BITSPERSAMPLE_MUST_MATCH = 8;
  APO_FLAG_MIXER = 16;
  APO_FLAG_DEFAULT = 14;

Interface IAudioMediaType;
GUID = {4E997F73-B71F-4798-873B-ED7DFCF15B4D};
  function IsCompressedFormat(out pfCompressed: ^I4): HResult; stdcall;
  function IsEqual(pIAudioType: ^IAudioMediaType; out pdwFlags: ^UI4): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetAudioFormat: ^tWAVEFORMATEX; stdcall;
  function GetUncompressedAudioFormat(out pUncompressedAudioFormat: ^_UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT): HResult; stdcall;

Record tWAVEFORMATEX;
  wFormatTag: UI2;
  nChannels: UI2;
  nSamplesPerSec: UI4;
  nAvgBytesPerSec: UI4;
  nBlockAlign: UI2;
  wBitsPerSample: UI2;
  cbSize: UI2;
  pExtraBytes: ^UI1;

Record _UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT;
  guidFormatType: GUID;
  dwSamplesPerFrame: UI4;
  dwBytesPerSampleContainer: UI4;
  dwValidBitsPerSample: UI4;
  fFramesPerSecond: R4;
  dwChannelMask: UI4;

Interface IAudioProcessingObjectRT;
GUID = {9E1D6A6D-DDBC-4E95-A4C7-AD64BA37846C};
  function APOProcess(u32NumInputConnections: UINT; ppInputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_PROPERTY; u32NumOutputConnections: UINT; out ppOutputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_PROPERTY); stdcall;
  function CalcInputFrames(u32OutputFrameCount: UINT): UINT; stdcall;
  function CalcOutputFrames(u32InputFrameCount: UINT): UINT; stdcall;

Record APO_CONNECTION_PROPERTY;
  pBuffer: UINT_PTR;
  u32ValidFrameCount: UINT;
  u32BufferFlags: APO_BUFFER_FLAGS;
  u32Signature: UINT;

Alias UINT_PTR;
  UI8

Enum APO_BUFFER_FLAGS;
  BUFFER_INVALID = 0;
  BUFFER_VALID = 1;
  BUFFER_SILENT = 2;

Interface IAudioProcessingObjectConfiguration;
GUID = {0E5ED805-ABA6-49C3-8F9A-2B8C889C4FA8};
  function LockForProcess(u32NumInputConnections: UINT; ppInputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_DESCRIPTOR; u32NumOutputConnections: UINT; ppOutputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_DESCRIPTOR): HResult; stdcall;
  function UnlockForProcess: HResult; stdcall;

Record APO_CONNECTION_DESCRIPTOR;
  Type: APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE;
  pBuffer: UINT_PTR;
  u32MaxFrameCount: UINT;
  pFormat: ^IAudioMediaType;
  u32Signature: UINT;

Enum APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE;
  APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE_ALLOCATED = 0;
  APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE_EXTERNAL = 1;
  APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE_DEPENDANT = 2;

Interface IMMNotificationClient;
GUID = {7991EEC9-7E89-4D85-8390-6C703CEC60C0};
  function OnDeviceStateChanged(pwstrDeviceId: LPWSTR; dwNewState: UI4): HResult; stdcall;
  function OnDeviceAdded(pwstrDeviceId: LPWSTR): HResult; stdcall;
  function OnDeviceRemoved(pwstrDeviceId: LPWSTR): HResult; stdcall;
  function OnDefaultDeviceChanged(flow: EDataFlow; role: ERole; pwstrDefaultDeviceId: LPWSTR): HResult; stdcall;
  function OnPropertyValueChanged(pwstrDeviceId: LPWSTR; key: _tagpropertykey): HResult; stdcall;

Alias EDataFlow;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDAX2APODll_v211_0003_0014_0001

Enum __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDAX2APODll_v211_0003_0014_0001;
  eRender = 0;
  eCapture = 1;
  eAll = 2;
  EDataFlow_enum_count = 3;

Alias ERole;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDAX2APODll_v211_0003_0014_0002

Enum __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DolbyDAX2APODll_v211_0003_0014_0002;
  eConsole = 0;
  eMultimedia = 1;
  eCommunications = 2;
  ERole_enum_count = 3;

Record _tagpropertykey;
  fmtid: GUID;
  pid: UI4;

Interface IAudioSystemEffects;
GUID = {5FA00F27-ADD6-499A-8A9D-6B98521FA75B};

Interface IDolbyDAXAPO_SpkProtect;
GUID = {4DC8B9CB-6372-496E-8C95-882EAC5C1F4F};
  function SpkrProtLock(u32MaxFrameCount: UINT; pFormat: ^tWAVEFORMATEX): HResult; stdcall;
  function SpkrProtProcess(pBuffer: UINT_PTR; u32ValidFrameCount: UINT): HResult; stdcall;
```




PCEE4 GFX


Spoiler





```
//Optimal Sound EE GFX Library
//Version: 1.0
OPTEEGFXDLLlib;
GUID = {477E6B34-C08C-4B46-90B4-F256191D65F1};

CoClass OPTEEGFXAnalog;
GUID = {56E00778-C664-4BB5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3};

Interface IAudioProcessingObject;
GUID = {FD7F2B29-24D0-4B5C-B177-592C39F9CA10};
  function Reset: HResult; stdcall;
  function GetLatency(out pTime: ^I8): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetRegistrationProperties(out ppRegProps: ^^APO_REG_PROPERTIES): HResult; stdcall;
  function Initialize(cbDataSize: UINT; pbyData: ^UI1): HResult; stdcall;
  function IsInputFormatSupported(pOppositeFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; pRequestedInputFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; out ppSupportedInputFormat: ^^IAudioMediaType): HResult; stdcall;
  function IsOutputFormatSupported(pOppositeFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; pRequestedOutputFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; out ppSupportedOutputFormat: ^^IAudioMediaType): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetInputChannelCount(out pu32ChannelCount: ^UINT): HResult; stdcall;

Record APO_REG_PROPERTIES;
  clsid: GUID;
  Flags: APO_FLAG;
  szFriendlyName: CArray;
  szCopyrightInfo: CArray;
  u32MajorVersion: UINT;
  u32MinorVersion: UINT;
  u32MinInputConnections: UINT;
  u32MaxInputConnections: UINT;
  u32MinOutputConnections: UINT;
  u32MaxOutputConnections: UINT;
  u32MaxInstances: UINT;
  u32NumAPOInterfaces: UINT;
  iidAPOInterfaceList: ^GUID;

Enum APO_FLAG;
  APO_FLAG_NONE = 0;
  APO_FLAG_INPLACE = 1;
  APO_FLAG_SAMPLESPERFRAME_MUST_MATCH = 2;
  APO_FLAG_FRAMESPERSECOND_MUST_MATCH = 4;
  APO_FLAG_BITSPERSAMPLE_MUST_MATCH = 8;
  APO_FLAG_DEFAULT = 14;

Interface IAudioMediaType;
GUID = {4E997F73-B71F-4798-873B-ED7DFCF15B4D};
  function IsCompressedFormat(out pfCompressed: ^I4): HResult; stdcall;
  function IsEqual(pIAudioType: ^IAudioMediaType; out pdwFlags: ^UI4): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetAudioFormat: ^tWAVEFORMATEX; stdcall;
  function GetUncompressedAudioFormat(out pUncompressedAudioFormat: ^_UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT): HResult; stdcall;

Record tWAVEFORMATEX;
  wFormatTag: UI2;
  nChannels: UI2;
  nSamplesPerSec: UI4;
  nAvgBytesPerSec: UI4;
  nBlockAlign: UI2;
  wBitsPerSample: UI2;
  cbSize: UI2;
  pExtraBytes: ^UI1;

Record _UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT;
  guidFormatType: GUID;
  dwSamplesPerFrame: UI4;
  dwBytesPerSampleContainer: UI4;
  dwValidBitsPerSample: UI4;
  fFramesPerSecond: R4;
  dwChannelMask: UI4;

Interface IAudioProcessingObjectRT;
GUID = {9E1D6A6D-DDBC-4E95-A4C7-AD64BA37846C};
  function APOProcess(u32NumInputConnections: UINT; ppInputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_PROPERTY; u32NumOutputConnections: UINT; out ppOutputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_PROPERTY); stdcall;
  function CalcInputFrames(u32OutputFrameCount: UINT): UINT; stdcall;
  function CalcOutputFrames(u32InputFrameCount: UINT): UINT; stdcall;

Record APO_CONNECTION_PROPERTY;
  pBuffer: UINT_PTR;
  u32ValidFrameCount: UINT;
  u32BufferFlags: APO_BUFFER_FLAGS;
  u32Signature: UINT;

Alias UINT_PTR;
  UI8

Enum APO_BUFFER_FLAGS;
  BUFFER_INVALID = 0;
  BUFFER_VALID = 1;
  BUFFER_SILENT = 2;

Interface IAudioProcessingObjectConfiguration;
GUID = {0E5ED805-ABA6-49C3-8F9A-2B8C889C4FA8};
  function LockForProcess(u32NumInputConnections: UINT; ppInputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_DESCRIPTOR; u32NumOutputConnections: UINT; ppOutputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_DESCRIPTOR): HResult; stdcall;
  function UnlockForProcess: HResult; stdcall;

Record APO_CONNECTION_DESCRIPTOR;
  Type: APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE;
  pBuffer: UINT_PTR;
  u32MaxFrameCount: UINT;
  pFormat: ^IAudioMediaType;
  u32Signature: UINT;

Enum APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE;
  APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE_ALLOCATED = 0;
  APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE_EXTERNAL = 1;
  APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE_DEPENDANT = 2;

Interface IAudioSystemEffects;
GUID = {5FA00F27-ADD6-499A-8A9D-6B98521FA75B};

Interface IAudioSystemEffectsCustomFormats;
GUID = {B1176E34-BB7F-4F05-BEBD-1B18A534E097};
  function GetFormatCount(out pcFormats: ^UINT): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetFormat(nFormat: UINT; out ppFormat: ^^IAudioMediaType): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetFormatRepresentation(nFormat: UINT; out ppwstrFormatRep: ^LPWSTR): HResult; stdcall;

Interface IOPTEEGFX;
GUID = {EFF8AFE0-E5A2-4E80-AC74-DCD988977A96};

CoClass OPTEEGFXHDMI;
GUID = {12844204-3EAD-4D9B-AB7F-B1C0FC218915};

CoClass OPTEEGFXTest;
GUID = {6CA5D0E8-F182-4E9C-9BE9-02A3965B0BDB};
```




Dolby Atmos SFX


Spoiler





```
//Version: 1.0
DAXAPODlllib;
GUID = {80A2AC54-263A-470D-BF67-5D26F6E069FE};

CoClass DAXAPO;
GUID = {D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1};

Interface IAudioProcessingObject;
GUID = {FD7F2B29-24D0-4B5C-B177-592C39F9CA10};
  function Reset: HResult; stdcall;
  function GetLatency(out pTime: ^I8): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetRegistrationProperties(out ppRegProps: ^^APO_REG_PROPERTIES): HResult; stdcall;
  function Initialize(cbDataSize: UINT; pbyData: ^UI1): HResult; stdcall;
  function IsInputFormatSupported(pOppositeFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; pRequestedInputFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; out ppSupportedInputFormat: ^^IAudioMediaType): HResult; stdcall;
  function IsOutputFormatSupported(pOppositeFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; pRequestedOutputFormat: ^IAudioMediaType; out ppSupportedOutputFormat: ^^IAudioMediaType): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetInputChannelCount(out pu32ChannelCount: ^UINT): HResult; stdcall;

Record APO_REG_PROPERTIES;
  clsid: GUID;
  Flags: APO_FLAG;
  szFriendlyName: CArray;
  szCopyrightInfo: CArray;
  u32MajorVersion: UINT;
  u32MinorVersion: UINT;
  u32MinInputConnections: UINT;
  u32MaxInputConnections: UINT;
  u32MinOutputConnections: UINT;
  u32MaxOutputConnections: UINT;
  u32MaxInstances: UINT;
  u32NumAPOInterfaces: UINT;
  iidAPOInterfaceList: ^GUID;

Enum APO_FLAG;
  APO_FLAG_NONE = 0;
  APO_FLAG_INPLACE = 1;
  APO_FLAG_SAMPLESPERFRAME_MUST_MATCH = 2;
  APO_FLAG_FRAMESPERSECOND_MUST_MATCH = 4;
  APO_FLAG_BITSPERSAMPLE_MUST_MATCH = 8;
  APO_FLAG_MIXER = 16;
  APO_FLAG_DEFAULT = 14;

Interface IAudioMediaType;
GUID = {4E997F73-B71F-4798-873B-ED7DFCF15B4D};
  function IsCompressedFormat(out pfCompressed: ^I4): HResult; stdcall;
  function IsEqual(pIAudioType: ^IAudioMediaType; out pdwFlags: ^UI4): HResult; stdcall;
  function GetAudioFormat: ^tWAVEFORMATEX; stdcall;
  function GetUncompressedAudioFormat(out pUncompressedAudioFormat: ^_UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT): HResult; stdcall;

Record tWAVEFORMATEX;
  wFormatTag: UI2;
  nChannels: UI2;
  nSamplesPerSec: UI4;
  nAvgBytesPerSec: UI4;
  nBlockAlign: UI2;
  wBitsPerSample: UI2;
  cbSize: UI2;
  pExtraBytes: ^UI1;

Record _UNCOMPRESSEDAUDIOFORMAT;
  guidFormatType: GUID;
  dwSamplesPerFrame: UI4;
  dwBytesPerSampleContainer: UI4;
  dwValidBitsPerSample: UI4;
  fFramesPerSecond: R4;
  dwChannelMask: UI4;

Interface IAudioProcessingObjectRT;
GUID = {9E1D6A6D-DDBC-4E95-A4C7-AD64BA37846C};
  function APOProcess(u32NumInputConnections: UINT; ppInputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_PROPERTY; u32NumOutputConnections: UINT; out ppOutputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_PROPERTY); stdcall;
  function CalcInputFrames(u32OutputFrameCount: UINT): UINT; stdcall;
  function CalcOutputFrames(u32InputFrameCount: UINT): UINT; stdcall;

Record APO_CONNECTION_PROPERTY;
  pBuffer: UINT_PTR;
  u32ValidFrameCount: UINT;
  u32BufferFlags: APO_BUFFER_FLAGS;
  u32Signature: UINT;

Alias UINT_PTR;
  UI8

Enum APO_BUFFER_FLAGS;
  BUFFER_INVALID = 0;
  BUFFER_VALID = 1;
  BUFFER_SILENT = 2;

Interface IAudioProcessingObjectConfiguration;
GUID = {0E5ED805-ABA6-49C3-8F9A-2B8C889C4FA8};
  function LockForProcess(u32NumInputConnections: UINT; ppInputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_DESCRIPTOR; u32NumOutputConnections: UINT; ppOutputConnections: ^^APO_CONNECTION_DESCRIPTOR): HResult; stdcall;
  function UnlockForProcess: HResult; stdcall;

Record APO_CONNECTION_DESCRIPTOR;
  Type: APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE;
  pBuffer: UINT_PTR;
  u32MaxFrameCount: UINT;
  pFormat: ^IAudioMediaType;
  u32Signature: UINT;

Enum APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE;
  APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE_ALLOCATED = 0;
  APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE_EXTERNAL = 1;
  APO_CONNECTION_BUFFER_TYPE_DEPENDANT = 2;

Interface IMMNotificationClient;
GUID = {7991EEC9-7E89-4D85-8390-6C703CEC60C0};
  function OnDeviceStateChanged(pwstrDeviceId: LPWSTR; dwNewState: UI4): HResult; stdcall;
  function OnDeviceAdded(pwstrDeviceId: LPWSTR): HResult; stdcall;
  function OnDeviceRemoved(pwstrDeviceId: LPWSTR): HResult; stdcall;
  function OnDefaultDeviceChanged(flow: EDataFlow; role: ERole; pwstrDefaultDeviceId: LPWSTR): HResult; stdcall;
  function OnPropertyValueChanged(pwstrDeviceId: LPWSTR; key: _tagpropertykey): HResult; stdcall;

Alias EDataFlow;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DAXAPODll_0003_0014_0001

Enum __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DAXAPODll_0003_0014_0001;
  eRender = 0;
  eCapture = 1;
  eAll = 2;
  EDataFlow_enum_count = 3;

Alias ERole;
  __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DAXAPODll_0003_0014_0002

Enum __MIDL___MIDL_itf_DAXAPODll_0003_0014_0002;
  eConsole = 0;
  eMultimedia = 1;
  eCommunications = 2;
  ERole_enum_count = 3;

Record _tagpropertykey;
  fmtid: GUID;
  pid: UI4;

Interface IAudioSystemEffects;
GUID = {5FA00F27-ADD6-499A-8A9D-6B98521FA75B};

Interface IDAXAPO;
GUID = {ACA32C80-30EC-4D96-9022-CC6A4F70EAE2};
```




I guess this can do the same job (DDL) Real-time (SFX) encoding (EFX) on Dolby Atmos base on the code.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby Atmos EFX
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If anyone can demonstrate that Dolby Atmos is doing DDL, that could be more helpful. Old GFX APOs will no longer be required; but it does seem that the EFX component of Atmos is here more for doing speaker protection and limiting, actions previously done in one component in DS1 and PCEE4, the LFX. In this new setup, limiting works better, as mixing multiple audio signals can cause signals above 0dB. EFX can prevent >0dB signals to be sent to the device.


----------



## MSnyder (Sep 24, 2018)

^ You know a lot about audio. Care to translate OPs bad English directions for this whole thing or provide a more suitable english resource for understanding just how all this APO business works? How does one go about combining APOs, and how do you get the values? What's the difference in MFX, EFX, and SFX? How do you test/figure out how they combine and what used to be EFX goes in MFX etc?


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Sep 24, 2018)

This is  interesting idea,but i would to know does it possible to change  "speaker fill" code and remove delays and echoes for back and side speakers and replicate front speakers from microsoft hd audio wmalfxgfxdsp.dll file?
The same speaker fill code is used on realtek audio drivers.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 25, 2018)

MSnyder said:


> ^ You know a lot about audio. Care to translate OPs bad English directions for this whole thing or provide a more suitable english resource for understanding just how all this APO business works? What's the difference in MFX, EFX, and SFX? what used to be EFX goes in MFX etc?


https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/audio/audio-processing-object-architecture


MSnyder said:


> How does one go about combining APOs


You don't need to combining the APOs. Windows 10 provide CompositeSFX, CompositeMFX, CompositeEFX and CompositeOSFX, CompositeOMFX registry keys which allow to use multiple APO at the same endpoint. I had created a tutorial of using these registry with FX Configurator: http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html
However, using the Composite registry keys method have been tested by repliers of this thread cause audio distortion (you can found these reply on earlier post). And there are still have not a detail about Composite registry keys from Microsoft. Realtek UAD install file (inf) using registry Composite keys in order to integrate thirty party APO(s).
Here is the part of file of HDX_AcerExt_DOLBY_RTK.inf from Realtek UAD, that use thirty party APO (Dolby).


Spoiler





```
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_DAPv251_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_VLLDP_CLSID%,%REALTEK_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_DAPv251_CLSID%
PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid   = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},13"
PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},15"
PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid   = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},19"
REG_MULTI_SZ = 0x00010000
FX_DOLBYAPO_DAPv251_CLSID   = "{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}"
FX_DOLBYAPO_VLLDP_CLSID     = "{D9916F9E-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}"
REALTEK_EFX_CLSID     = "{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}"
```






MSnyder said:


> how do you get the values?


These values are the GUID of APO DLL files. For DHT v4, the APO DLL of LFX and GFX are R4EEL64A.dll and R4EEG64A.dll. When you register these DLL file (regsvr32 /s R4EEL64A.dll AND regsvr32 /s R4EEG64A.dll), the values {BC8E3B67-3306-4eef-B230-6798E9A67F0B} (R4EEL64A.dll) and {56E00778-C664-4bb5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3} (R4EEL64A.dll) reated on HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID

Edit1:
I have found that only Creative MFX APO have the audio effects. Creative SFX EFX APO is useless.
And also the DTS APO have the same problem. I had seem Realtek modify CompositeSFX, CompositeMFX, CompositeEFX add and remove DTS APOs many times on Realtek UAD. I think their may be less very few information how to make a SFX MFX EFX APOs from Microsoft (http://optimalsound.com/doyouknowEFX.html).

Edit 2:
It may be the APO design problem cause audio distortion and delay.

In this Test Product Config (20180925_01):
Dolby Atmos Speaker System  (Preset XML Version 3.2.0) + Nahimic 3 + Sound Blaster UWP
Dolby Preset use ThinkSmart_Hub_500_w_Lenovo_Xiaomi_HP_Settings.7z or ThinkSmart_Hub_700_w_Lenovo_Xiaomi_HP_Settings.7z (or candownload at audio enhancer page) for better audio quality. Turn off all intelligent volume control of these apps.



All audio enhancers use stream effects (SFX), expect Dolby use stream effects and endpoint effects (SFX + EFX)

Please give feedback on Test Product Config (audio distortion, quality, delay, etc.)


----------



## MSnyder (Sep 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Exact 1:1 backup, registry file are same using FX Configurator or Regedit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For me the registry was different: take a look





Not the same using a compare plugin to check between real one (right) and yours (left). Only difference. And it may be what breaks it. I cannot explain how yours is still there.

Here made a video...see for yourself. Happens randomly. Sometimes exact, sometimes not!


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 26, 2018)

I assume the value of {9855c4cd-df8c-449c-a181-8191b68bd06c},0 changing dynamicly during a time.
Try use regedit backup "Digital Audio (SPDIF)" endpoint again and again the after a time. The saved files should be different to each other.
FX Configurator nothing to do with the value of the reg file via "reg export" command.

Press "Save Current Config" button instead of  "Backup" button to save as ini file. Press "Load External Config" button and select the saved ini file to restore original APOs of  "Digital Audio (SPDIF)" endpoint.


----------



## Danny (Sep 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/audio/audio-processing-object-architecture
> 
> You don't need to combining the APOs. Windows 10 provide CompositeSFX, CompositeMFX, CompositeEFX and CompositeOSFX, CompositeOMFX registry keys which allow to use multiple APO at the same endpoint. I had created a tutorial of using these registry with FX Configurator: http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html
> However, using the Composite registry keys method have been tested by repliers of this thread cause audio distortion (you can found these reply on earlier post). And there are still have not a detail about Composite registry keys from Microsoft. Realtek UAD install file (inf) using registry Composite keys in order to integrate thirty party APO(s).
> ...


Can you make an Atmos Gaming Preset XML v3.3.0 + Sound Blaster UWP Product Config? I use the old one made long time ago and it is missing some audio effect in this new Atmos preset. Thanks.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 26, 2018)

Danny said:


> Can you make an Atmos Gaming Preset XML v3.3.0 + Sound Blaster UWP Product Config? I use the old one made long time ago and it is missing some audio effect in this new Atmos preset. Thanks.


Someone reply me these option using xml 3.3.0. 




I have not modify these xml file expect change sku value. xml 3.3.0 change from <dtt_version value="3.1.6"/> to <dtt_version value="">. xml 3.3.0 is extracted form Realtek Test UAD. Dolby still offer OEM XML 3.2.0: https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/tree/master/UAD/ThirdParty/Dolby


----------



## Jayce (Sep 26, 2018)

@alanfox2000 can you update the drivers on the page https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver.

Realtek latest driver is 6.0.1.8531


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 27, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 can you update the drivers on the page https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver.
> 
> Realtek latest driver is 6.0.1.8531


OEM UAD only, not Generic UAD (include all inf files)


----------



## Jayce (Sep 27, 2018)

@alanfox2000 so is realtek uad drivers for laptop mostly , not desktop PC?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 27, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 so is realtek uad drivers for laptop mostly , not desktop PC?


Realtek don't post UAD on their official website, new OEM laptop with Win10 x64 have integrated with Realtek UAD. Also, ASUS provide some of the motherboards with new UAD driver for Win10 x64 so Desktop PC could use.


----------



## MSnyder (Oct 1, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I assume the value of {9855c4cd-df8c-449c-a181-8191b68bd06c},0 changing dynamicly during a time.
> Try use regedit backup "Digital Audio (SPDIF)" endpoint again and again the after a time. The saved files should be different to each other.
> FX Configurator nothing to do with the value of the reg file via "reg export" command.
> 
> Press "Save Current Config" button instead of  "Backup" button to save as ini file. Press "Load External Config" button and select the saved ini file to restore original APOs of  "Digital Audio (SPDIF)" endpoint.



I did - it never is different. *The regedit file exports are the same. * The one's from your program are not.

I have been doing Save Current Config  actually and that has worked fine....just wish you would post "backup/restore" issue in the main thread as warning so others don't get screwed like I did. *It's your responsibility to do so.*


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 1, 2018)

> Final update: Great news, it works. have no idea how i did it, didnt update KGA files thru 3-4 reinstalls, installed realtek drivers, applied patch, installed apo, product config tool, installed SBconnect 2, ran the application right after installation and it worked. btw how do i enable the scout mode? says it is not installed. and does HOAL(input) work with apo aswell?
> And will it work to install software straight from creative?
> 
> Final final update: Installed everything in the folder, now scout is available .
> Btw, scout sucks. Anyone favourite? I like the sound of atmos, maybe go for that one?



It works when using SBConnect 2 *desktop* app, and not SBConnect2 UWP app.  the UWP version of SBConnect2 did not detect my onboard audio device, even with the kga files generated.



Benjamin1911 said:


> Cannot find folderpath "creative\softwarelock" after installation of SB connect 2, anyone else with that problem?



it is supposed to be \ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock\ folder.  only SBConnect2 desktop app can recognize kga files from this specific path but not the SBConnect UWP app

note to alanfox2000: what is/are pw (password) for genkga3 & genkga3 v2 mentioned on audio enhancers page?  I downloaded these but cannot extract them because password is missing.

also Creative UWP software component for Win10 x64 in APO driver is outdated - may want to get any of these versions from MS Update Catalog:
v2.0.0.17, v2.0.0.20 or v2.0.0.22


----------



## harris123424 (Oct 1, 2018)

Headset USB not effect with creative sound blaster connect UWP....

Edit: I try many times but when I restart my pc and try again it works....

Edit2: What is better OEM software creative acoustic engine pro or sound blaster connect 720 (alanfox) ?


----------



## dododo (Oct 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Realtek don't post UAD on their official website, new OEM laptop with Win10 x64 have integrated with Realtek UAD. Also, ASUS provide some of the motherboards with new UAD driver for Win10 x64 so Desktop PC could use.




2.2.5  DTS UWP : DTAPO3Service cannot start


----------



## herogab (Oct 6, 2018)

@alanfox2000  hi please do not remove realtek windows 7 in  the fxconfigurator because it very usefull for usb device like razer shitly sound   ^^ and seriously i love your work u need to make a donation page   i have no fulll money but i will be happy to give  a litle 2 or 3 $
xxx keep your work on i luv it


----------



## tanto_faz (Oct 8, 2018)

For some reason, the only way that I got to make the "Dolby Atmos For Gaming Speaker version" work on my pc, is installing a modded driver that I've downloaded from another website (dldolby.blogspot). Then with the FX Conf. I selected the modded endpoind driver > "Jump to FxProperties Key" > Then in regedit I clicked at "FXProperties" with the right botton > Export > I saved the propertie it on desktop with a random name.

Then I uninstalled everything, the Dolby modded drive from the other website and deleted all regedit properties with the cleaning tool that I found here.

Then installed the original driver with "windows update", with the "BCU unistaller" I uninstalle the "IDT Audio Control Painel". Restart the PC

Then:
- I installed the APO and I selected the dax api 3.
- Installed the Dolby Atmos For gaming APPX and the preset version 3.2.0 of the gaming speaker version (the best that I think to 2.1 speakers)
- With the FX configurator I selected the "active endpoint"
- "Jump to FxProperties Key"
- I copied the number of the propertie (it looks like {0da5a7f9-2f51-4678-81e4-cbbbfab0ba8c})
- I edited the "reg. propertie" that I had saved on desktop with the random name and changed the first line :

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\{ I changed the property number here by what I got in the last step }\FxProperties]

Then I clicked the reg file of the Desktop and confirmed

FX Configurator I used the "product config tool"

And it's worked!

I see that in the "APO Driver\Products\Registry" there a lot of registry

But neither one was the "Dolby Atmos Gaming"

But i found the 720°'s reg. And it's worked when I tried to install the "soundblaster 720" . I just installed the reg manualy and the soundblaster "Audio Enhancers" is started to work!


Sorry if this text was confusing. English is not my native language. :/


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 10, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> It works when using SBConnect 2 *desktop* app, and not SBConnect2 UWP app.  the UWP version of SBConnect2 did not detect my onboard audio device, even with the kga files generated.





> only SBConnect2 desktop app can recognize kga files from this specific path but not the SBConnect UWP app



whoops, I take these back.  it turns out I need to regenerate a new set of kga files when switching from using Creative MBAPO2 desktop integration & SBConnect2 desktop app onto the MBAPO2 UWP integration (aka Creative UWP driver) & SBConnect2 UWP app (or vice versa)

so I recently got the SBConnect2 UWP app working with the re-generated kga files

I was not fully aware about the changes with the Creative MBAPO2 files that alanfox2000 mentioned a few months ago.  seemed like Creative removed the kga license detection starting with v2.0.0.16/v2.0.0.17 of the mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files


----------



## bordo38 (Oct 10, 2018)

which one do you recommend?

sound blaster vs dolby

windows10 rs4 thank you

Help please..


----------



## OMER (Oct 11, 2018)

bordo38 said:


> which one do you recommend?
> 
> sound blaster vs dolby
> 
> ...



I recommend Dolby Atmos


----------



## bordo38 (Oct 11, 2018)

OMER said:


> I recommend Dolby Atmos


dolby atmos speaker system gaming app vs dolby atmos speaker system app

which one is better?

Thank you.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2018)

bordo38 said:


> dolby atmos speaker system gaming app vs dolby atmos speaker system app
> 
> which one is better?
> 
> Thank you.


dolby atmos speaker system gaming app contain all features of dolby atmos speaker system with additional enhancements for games.


----------



## vexa (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi, I need some enhancements for my current setup:

2.1 speaker (thonet & vander grub) and sometimes superlux HD668B / ATH M50s
MSI H61M-P31 G.3 (ALC887)
i5 3330, 2x4gb ram
Windows 10 RS5
I mainly use them for music (multiple genres) and movies. No gaming for now; no dedicated gpu (talking about their current price)
I just re-installed my PC so it doesn't have realtek drivers installed.
So, what kind of mod(s) works best for my setup, and I'm a total noob in this area (just found out about modded realtek drivers last night). So if someone can guide me through the process I'd be very thankful.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Oct 11, 2018)

@alanfox2000 
How I use DDP Render.ini and DTS Surround Sensation Speaker + DTS Symmetry + DTS Boost + DTS Connect Neo PC.ini?
2 in 1?
I'm lost of these 
Can you help me please?
Thanx in advance


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2018)

vexa said:


> Hi, I need some enhancements for my current setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







You can use stock Realtek driver, or not use any drivers. If your stock driver offers any special hardware enhancement, e.g. multipurpose jack retasking or such, use your Realtek driver, or else keep the stock Windows driver for the rest of the procedures.

If you plan on watching any Atmos movies on PC, use Dolby Atmos enhancers, or else use Dolby Digital Plus (easiest to install).

1. Download APO driver from alanfox's page.
2. Install it with the Dolby Digital Plus option selected.
3. Open Fxconfigurator, click on Product Config Tool and select Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater.
4. Got to the sound enhancer page and download

If you want Atmos enhancers, please do say so. Some more steps is needed, but if not, use Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater.


----------



## vexa (Oct 11, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> You can use stock Realtek driver, or not use any drivers. If your stock driver offers any special hardware enhancement, e.g. multipurpose jack retasking or such, use your Realtek driver, or else keep the stock Windows driver for the rest of the procedures.
> 
> If you plan on watching any Atmos movies on PC, use Dolby Atmos enhancers, or else use Dolby Digital Plus (easiest to install).
> 
> ...



Hi! thanks for the reply. I've watched the video that you gave me earlier, and now I have some basic understanding about the installation and stuff, thanks to you!
Now the problem is, there are too many enhancers available on their website, and I really wanna know the difference between those. But if you suggest to try Dolby , then yeah lets do it.
But whats the difference between these two? harder one to install should be better, right? hehe


----------



## Bruci (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello,
I try it here, according to the APO driver site (If you have any issues, you can replay to this post)
I have Windows 10 on my HTPC:
Installations Steps:
1. C++ framework package for Desktop Bridge_V14
2. Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes_2017.x64
3. dotNetAppx_x86_x64
4. VisualCppAppx_x86_x64
5. VisualCppRedist_AIO_x86_x64
6. APO-Drver 2.2.5:x64   (Dolby Digital Plus with driver Dolby DS1 7.6.5.1 respectively Dolby Home Theatre V4 with driver Dolby PCEE4 7.2.8)
7. Enhancer Dolby Digital Plus respectively Dolby Theatre V4
8. FX Configurator (Endpoints-> [Active] Loudspeaker...., then Dolby Digital Plus respectively Dolby Theatre V4
Then I open the enhancer and I can do nothing (the equalizer shows no sound).
I try both variants, no success.
What can I do


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2018)

vexa said:


> Hi! thanks for the reply. I've watched the video that you gave me earlier, and now I have some basic understanding about the installation and stuff, thanks to you!
> Now the problem is, there are too many enhancers available on their website, and I really wanna know the difference between those. But if you suggest to try Dolby , then yeah lets do it.
> But whats the difference between these two? harder one to install should be better, right? hehe


Dolby Atmos has additional support for Atmos audio and special features for games.
It is a later version of dolby apps.
DDP is still quite useful if you don't have special requirements.


Bruci said:


> Hello,
> I try it here, according to the APO driver site (If you have any issues, you can replay to this post)
> I have Windows 10 on my HTPC:
> Installations Steps:
> ...


Try DTS Surround Sensation


----------



## vexa (Oct 12, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby Atmos has additional support for Atmos audio and special features for games.
> It is a later version of dolby apps.
> DDP is still quite useful if you don't have special requirements.



Alright I'll try atmos. What's the additional steps?


----------



## DigitalAnomaly (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi guys, I got DTS and SB Cinema to work but am stuck on MB5. I can understand there are some numbers in Disk.id file but not sure where to put them and not sure what to do with all the kga files either. I just keep getting hardware not supported even though the sound quality changes after selecting MB5 in the configurator.... please help


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 12, 2018)

vexa said:


> Alright I'll try atmos. What's the additional steps?


1. Download APO driver from alanfox's page.
2. Install it with the option Dolby DAX API Service with first number being 3.*** selected.
3. Open Fxconfigurator, click on Product Config Tool and select the option as in below picture. Apply it.



4. Got to the this mediafire page and download DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosforGaming_3.20201.249.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx from folder with first number 3.***.
5. From this same above linked page, go to folder Preset and download default preset.
6. install the Appx file. If you cannot install, check/download UWP-Package-Installer from this link.
7. Open the preset folder and extract folder XML Version 3.2.0 - Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming in a temporary folder.
8. Make sure no xml file under C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc
9. Copy all xml files from the temporary folder to C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc
10. Restart your PC. (If you don't want to restart your PC, open task manager, go to service tab and restart Dolby DAX API Service. Still recommend to restart PC.)
11. Open the Dolby Atmos for Gaming and see if it shows that Dynamic preset is loaded. Try playing something and turn off and on the enhancement to check if it is properly working.


----------



## vexa (Oct 12, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Download APO driver from alanfox's page.
> 2. Install it with the option Dolby DAX API Service with first number being 3.*** selected.
> 3. Open Fxconfigurator, click on Product Config Tool and select the option as in below picture. Apply it.
> View attachment 108521
> ...



hi, thank you for the detailed instructions. But why the dolby gaming? What about the other like, let say Dolby Audio Premium or Dolby atmos sound system? the "gaming" name doesn't seem appealing to me since I don't really play game (although I have no idea about the difference between all these dolbys).
Is this method works only on Dolby gaming, or can I do the same to install different dolby enhancer?

Again, sorry to bother you, I really appreciate your help.

++++EDIT++++

Nvm, Dolby atmos for gaming is the biggest among them all, so I assume it's the complete pack (I really have no idea tho). will try to install this and update the result here soon.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 12, 2018)

vexa said:


> hi, thank you for the detailed instructions. But why the dolby gaming? What about the other like, let say Dolby Audio Premium or Dolby atmos sound system? the "gaming" name doesn't seem appealing to me since I don't really play game (although I have no idea about the difference between all these dolbys).
> Is this method works only on Dolby gaming, or can I do the same to install different dolby enhancer?
> 
> Again, sorry to bother you, I really appreciate your help.
> ...



I myself have not played any games since a long while; I just use it as it seems the most featured.


----------



## Jayce (Oct 12, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> I myself have not played any games since a long while; I just use it as it seems the most featured.


It's not just for games. The sound quality is very much different and better imho, then regular Dolby Atmos/dolby Atmos speaker system.


----------



## harris123424 (Oct 12, 2018)

Is there DTS Headphone:X version 2.0  ?


----------



## vexa (Oct 12, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> I myself have not played any games since a long while; I just use it as it seems the most featured.





Jayce said:


> It's not just for games. The sound quality is very much different and better imho, then regular Dolby Atmos/dolby Atmos speaker system.



thank you guys, everything installed and runs perfectly, but dolby gaming has very limited option.
It does dramatically improve sound quality on both my headphones and speakers tho.
can I combine this with other enhancement? I use Viper4android on my phone and It boost the sound on even the cheapest, worst headphones.
I also like that V4A has plenty of option to fine tune the sound to my liking.
I see viper4windows here, is it stable? can I use it alongside dolby gaming?
or else, what's the best enhancement to pair with dolby gaming? and how?


----------



## consoled (Oct 12, 2018)

vexa said:


> thank you guys, everything installed and runs perfectly, but dolby gaming has very limited option.
> It does dramatically improve sound quality on both my headphones and speakers tho.
> can I combine this with other enhancement? I use Viper4android on my phone and It boost the sound on even the cheapest, worst headphones.
> I also like that V4A has plenty of option to fine tune the sound to my liking.
> ...


Sound BlasterX 720: It has a lot of custom. Sound clarity and rich bass


----------



## Norvator (Oct 12, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Download APO driver from alanfox's page.
> 2. Install it with the option Dolby DAX API Service with first number being 3.*** selected.
> 3. Open Fxconfigurator, click on Product Config Tool and select the option as in below picture. Apply it.
> View attachment 108521
> ...



hi, thanks for the guide, the application opens but and I do not have any sound effect. in FX configurator,Do I have to select what is active or not?, I just clicked as the image that you say


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 12, 2018)

Norvator said:


> hi, thanks for the guide, the application opens but and I do not have any sound effect. in FX configurator,Do I have to select what is active or not?, I just clicked as the image that you say
> 
> View attachment 108525
> 
> ...


Check first whether you can play something first. If you can play audio, and APO Driver still reports not present after a refresh, you are applying settings to a wrong device.
Find your proper active device first, then you apply Dolby via product selector.


----------



## vexa (Oct 12, 2018)

consoled said:


> Sound BlasterX 720: It has a lot of custom. Sound clarity and rich bass


Great! Is there a guide to use 2 enhancers simultaneously?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 12, 2018)

vexa said:


> Great! Is there a guide to use 2 enhancers simultaneously?


Chaining multiple enhancers is not recommended. Strange issues can happen, there can be crackling audio and audio latency can increase. Audio can get bad after it is too much processed.
Only those who know what they are doing can do it.
I can chain older versions of creative enhancers and Dolby atmos; but still not recommended.


----------



## vexa (Oct 12, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Chaining multiple enhancers is not recommended. Strange issues can happen, there can be crackling audio and audio latency can increase. Audio can get bad after it is too much processed.
> Only those who know what they are doing can do it.
> I can chain older versions of creative enhancers and Dolby atmos; but still not recommended.



Right, thanks for the info.
Beside dolby atmos for gaming, is there any good enhancer with good audio output, lots of option, but still quite easy to install?

Oh, and can I uninstall just the dolby gaming without all the APO stuff? And if I wanna install let say SB720, the steps would be the same, right?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 12, 2018)

vexa said:


> Right, thanks for the info.
> Beside dolby atmos for gaming, is there any good enhancer with good audio output, lots of option, but still quite easy to install?
> 
> Oh, and can I uninstall just the dolby gaming without all the APO stuff? And if I wanna install let say SB720, the steps would be the same, right?


Soundblaster APO also use APO driver; choose different option.
Try DTS Digital Entertainment; it has one of the simplest install with a load of features: Headphone surround, volume boost and normalisation; bass boost, vocal enhancement.


----------



## Norvator (Oct 12, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Check first whether you can play something first. If you can play audio, and APO Driver still reports not present after a refresh, you are applying settings to a wrong device.
> Find your proper active device first, then you apply Dolby via product selector.



I selected my driver, then the configuration tool with its respective product and then apply, copied all .xml but the sound does not change, it sounds exactly the same.


----------



## vexa (Oct 12, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Soundblaster APO also use APO driver; choose different option.
> Try DTS Digital Entertainment; it has one of the simplest install with a load of features: Headphone surround, volume boost and normalisation; bass boost, vocal enhancement.



Great, will try tomorrow, I'm kinda afk right now.
Anyway, so I only need to uninstall *just* the dolby gaming if I'd want to install another enhancer, right?
Too bad I found zero docs about uninstalling any of these enhancers, but I found cleardolby.reg on dolby folder in mediafire. So how do I uninstall my dolby gaming? Just by adding that registry key?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 12, 2018)

vexa said:


> Great, will try tomorrow, I'm kinda afk right now.
> Anyway, so I only need to uninstall *just* the dolby gaming if I'd want to install another enhancer, right?
> Too bad I found zero docs about uninstalling any of these enhancers, but I found cleardolby.reg on dolby folder in mediafire. So how do I uninstall my dolby gaming? Just by adding that registry key?


Enhancers do not interfere with each other; you can install them together, but use only one per device.


----------



## consoled (Oct 13, 2018)

Norvator said:


> I selected my driver, then the configuration tool with its respective product and then apply, copied all .xml but the sound does not change, it sounds exactly the same.
> View attachment 108535
> 
> View attachment 108536


Restart PC


----------



## vexa (Oct 13, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Enhancers do not interfere with each other; you can install them together, but use only one per device.



Thanks. Now for the dts digital, is this the right one?
Where can I get the necessary files?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2018)

vexa said:


> Thanks. Now for the dts digital, is this the right one?
> Where can I get the necessary files?
> View attachment 108556


Just use product config tool. configuration page is located in device advanced settings, where an additional dts tab is present.
visual c++ 2008 runtime must be installed on your pc.


----------



## vexa (Oct 13, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Just use product config tool. configuration page is located in device advanced settings, where an additional dts tab is present.
> visual c++ 2008 runtime must be installed on your pc.



Hi, I've tried to apply DTS DE on product config tool, then restarted my PC yet nothing shows up on "advanced" panel.
Is there additional steps that I missed?
BTW, aren't we supposed to choose which driver component to install when installing APO driver?
I've choose Dolby DAX yesterday, and if that's why my DTS tab doesn't show up, how to change my APO driver component to DTS?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2018)

vexa said:


> Hi, I've tried to apply DTS DE on product config tool, then restarted my PC yet nothing shows up on "advanced" panel.
> Is there additional steps that I missed?
> BTW, aren't we supposed to choose which driver component to install when installing APO driver?
> I've choose Dolby DAX yesterday, and if that's why my DTS tab doesn't show up, how to change my APO driver component to DTS?
> ...


You need to add dts digital entertainment from maintainence driver.


----------



## vexa (Oct 13, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> You need to add dts digital entertainment from maintainence driver.



Thanks, didn't know that maintenance driver exists.
I really wanna try to install SBX720 tho, seems like people here are going crazy about it.

But before, I think I need some help.
first: which one has better compatibility and customization, desktop version or UWP?
And both of them have many child folders and files on Mediafire.
Do you know which one to install? So many different files.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2018)

vexa said:


> Thanks, didn't know that maintenance driver exists.
> I really wanna try to install SBX720 tho, seems like people here are going crazy about it.
> 
> But before, I think I need some help.
> ...


Soundblaster 720 uwp (Sound Blaster Connect (SBX360/720/Cinema 5))
is latest, and seem most featured.
Try to follow pastebin instructions.
I personally do not use creative software.


----------



## vexa (Oct 13, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Soundblaster 720 uwp (Sound Blaster Connect (SBX360/720/Cinema 5))
> is latest, and seem most featured.
> Try to follow pastebin instructions.
> I personally do not use creative software.



Thanks again, seems like these files on MF are same, just different version.
however on OEM folder, there are two files:

SPKEQ_CLV_PCAPP_US.exe, and
CreativeAudioEffectsComponentInstaller with an .exe inside
Do you have any idea about these? I wonder if these are optional or mandatory. 
It's okay If you're not familiar with these, I'll just wait here til someone more familiar with it comes up.


----------



## Bruci (Oct 13, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby Atmos has additional support for Atmos audio and special features for games.
> It is a later version of dolby apps.
> DDP is still quite useful if you don't have special requirements.
> 
> Try DTS Surround Sensation



How can I install DTS Surround Sensation on my HTPC ?


----------



## Norvator (Oct 13, 2018)

HI
Dolby Atmos speaker system does not work, does not change effects, Windows 10 x64 has just been formatted.
I've installed requeriments of [1/10/2018] APO Driver
Is there anything else I need to do to make it work?

edited
This is the last thing I did to check that my controller has FX applied


----------



## BlackX (Oct 13, 2018)

I want to Sound Blaster Connect 2 (Desktop) 720 get working.
But it says "Your audio device cannot be detected".
I have done the APO install and Product Config Tool.
And the GenKGA3 v2 leaving CTLNBK2HX2.kga in the SoftwareLock folder.

Is it because a bad Activation or a bad Driver?
Which audio driver should i use from Realtek website or MB website?

I have a CROSSHAIR VI HERO and windows 10.
Thanks for your help


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2018)

Bruci said:


> How can I install DTS Surround Sensation on my HTPC ?


1. Modify APO driver by adding DTS Surround Sensation.
2. Use FX configurator Product config tool to apply DTS Surround sensation.
3. Configure it in sound settings- device advanced panel, where an additional DTS tab is present.


----------



## tanto_faz (Oct 13, 2018)

My speakers are a "Multilaser SP172"

It's a 2.1 speakers



I want to know if there a custom setting for they in the "presets"

I use the "Dolby Atmos Gaming Speaker version"



And i know thats it's not a corect place to ask it, but I want to know if have a corect postion to place the speakers? If have a minumum distance between the speakers, there a thread here explained this?

Thanks


----------



## Jayce (Oct 13, 2018)

Hey guys, I just made and tested my highest quality custom preset for Dolby atmos speaker system for gaming/gaming, it is currently set to work for v3 app+v2 preset+v3 service,  if you want it to work for v3 everything, just change this value


> example#1 <endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="192000" ch_count="5">


to this


> example#2  <endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="192000" total_count="5" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1">



please don't change any other settings/values that i didn't put in my post. For speaker configuration setting: change the chn_count, it is default to 5.1, but you can change it to stereo or 7.1 and if you want to use it for just Dolby Atmos for gaming, change the 





> sku value from=DolbyAtmoSpeakerSytemForGaming to =Gaming.


This best for movies, music and games. It's amazing sound. It works perfectly and sounds so good. To install, copy the .XML file and paste in dolbyaposvc folder in system32.
Thank you let me know your feedback, This works 100%.  Just make sure after you installed it in the dolbyaposvc folder, you restart audio service and dolbydaxapi service to get the effect work.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/18HEaOuWLgA84RB6m4xGYlXpPRehemrtQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Hey guys, I just made and tested my highest quality custom preset for Dolby atmos speaker system for gaming/gaming, it is currently set to work for v3 app+v2 preset+v3 service,  if you want it to work for v3 everything, just change this value
> 
> to this
> 
> ...



What did you change/add compared to stock defaults?


----------



## Jayce (Oct 13, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> What did you change/add compared to stock defaults?


i changed values with volume leveler, dialogue enhancer, bass enhancers, etc to make it crisp,clear, and loud sound. Try it out and you will enjoy it, if you don't like you can always change back to the default one you had before. Just make sure after you installed it in the dolbyaposvc folder, you restart audio service and dolbydaxapi service to get the effect or just restart your pc. I'm telling you that the preset is sounds so amazing with my 5.1 speakers and audio has never been so great. the default preset that gaming used isn't as loud and clear, that's why i made this custom preset.

@vexa you should try my custom Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming preset, since you said Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming is limited by itself. This preset will tell you otherwise.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i changed values with volume leveler, dialogue enhancer, bass enhancers, etc to most crisp,clear, and loud sound. Try it out and you will enjoy it. just make sure after you installed it in the dolbyaposvc folder, you restart audio service and dolbydaxapi service to get the effect or just restart your pc.


1. I would recommend you to do the reverse to the volmax-boost value. Audio boosting like this will severely compress the audio. One of my own mod is to bring it to 0. This allows for a maximum dynamic range in the output audio. If I would like loud, I use the volume control.
2. In Dolby terminology, 5.1 is 6 channel, and I put 6 in my own mod, works perfectly. Also Front: all channels in front of you. 5.1=3;left,cen,right. Side, rest in the same plane. 5.1=2;side l, side r. 7.1=4; sl, sr, rear l, rear r.
5.1= 3f, 2s, 1sub.
7.1=3f, 4s, 1sub.
Do not play with heights; they are only available in atmos systems.
3. fs_192000 is a bad idea. These numbers are for intelligent eq. You are making the EQ work on wrong levels on the audible range. Let me explain. EQ Open is a V equaliser (high bass, low mid, high trebles). The stock numbers allow the proper level of EQ for each band. If you interpolate it, the initial part of the EQ will apply in the audible range. Thus Open will no longer be a V eq, but more of a bass enhancement, as the low mid will apply on the highs, and the high trebles will apply in ultrasound. Thus you did a V EQ in a 192000 hz signal. Keep that stock.


----------



## Jayce (Oct 13, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. I would recommend you to do the reverse to the volmax-boost value. Audio boosting like this will severely compress the audio. One of my own mod is to bring it to 0. This allows for a maximum dynamic range in the output audio. If I would like loud, I use the volume control.
> 2. In Dolby terminology, 5.1 is 6 channel, and I put 6 in my own mod, works perfectly. Also Front: all channels in front of you. 5.1=3;left,cen,right. Side, rest in the same plane. 5.1=2;side l, side r. 7.1=4; sl, sr, rear l, rear r.
> 5.1= 3f, 2s, 1sub.
> 7.1=3f, 4s, 1sub.
> ...


1. If you try with 0, the volume isn't good or loud and clear enough hear it, i have tried this before. Thats why i have it at what i have it at, if try it, you would know why is every set the way it is.
2. the way i said it is the right way, if you don't believe ask @alanfox2000 or @OMER. Also refer to post #784 if you want proof.
3. if you didn't look close enough, you would see that the intelligent eq not enabled in my preset, so you don't have worry about that. Also the ieq makes sound terrible.

Plus i have been experienced with this type of dolby atmos mod for quite awhile now,  i know what values make it sound great.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 13, 2018)

@alanfox2000 and @OMER
I would like to know how the numbers for channel configuration in Dolby XML 3.3.0 in 5.1 and 7.1 were obtained.
To my knowledge, and testing in 5.1 for all numbers,
In Dolby terminology, 5.1 is 6 channel, and I put 6 in my own mod, works perfectly. Also Front: all channels in front of you. 5.1=3;left,cen,right. Side, rest in the same plane. 5.1=2;side l, side r. 7.1=4; sl, sr, rear l, rear r.
5.1= 3f, 2s, 1sub.
7.1=3f, 4s, 1sub.

```
<endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="48000" total_count="6" front_count="3" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1">
```
Is what I use in my 5.1


Jayce said:


> 1. If you try with 0, the volume isn't good or loud and clear enough hear it, i have tried this before. Thats why i have it at what i have it at, if try it, you would know why is every set the way it is.
> 2. the way i said it is the right way, if you don't believe ask @alanfox2000 or @OMER. Also refer to post #784 if you want proof.
> 3. if you didn't look close enough, you would see that the intelligent eq not enabled in my preset, so you don't have worry about that. Also the ieq makes sound terrible.
> 
> Plus i have been experienced with this type of dolby atmos mod for years. i know what i am doing.


I am using boost of 0 on my headphones and 5.1 receiver for a few months now.
Volume control can do better job in my opinion. I would use boost only in onboard speakers.
I personally really like IEQ, used it in in Dolby PCEE4, then DDP and now atmos, so that's that.
I disabled boost back in the day by setting key {3070AF02-405D-4874-9465-6A96005C29EE},3 in static key to 0.


----------



## consoled (Oct 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Hey guys, I just made and tested my highest quality custom preset for Dolby atmos speaker system for gaming/gaming, it is currently set to work for v3 app+v2 preset+v3 service,  if you want it to work for v3 everything, just change this value
> 
> to this
> 
> ...


This Default.xml file has been customized?


----------



## Jayce (Oct 14, 2018)

consoled said:


> This Default.xml file has been customized?


I customized the default.xml file of the Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming/gaming


----------



## consoled (Oct 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I customized the default.xml file of the Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming/gaming



Volume Boost 500?
Be careful! Chip Amply in the PC. May be damaged chip


----------



## Jayce (Oct 14, 2018)

consoled said:


> Volume Boost 500?
> Be careful! Chip Amply in the PC. May be damaged chip


It doesn't damage my chip because, I don't turn the volume up on my speakers all the way, it out at a medium volume, to where I can hear it. The preset is works perfectly and sound so amazing and the experience is great. If you don't believe me, try the preset out for yourself.


----------



## OMER (Oct 14, 2018)

I hope Citycultivator understands the amazing audio performance of dolby gaming, my v3.3.0 perfectly customized preset works best for me, i never had a audio problems, i use it daily on movies, games etc, it is the by far the best audio enhancement combined with good pair of dolby certified speakers

It is totally different experience for me because of dolby certified speakers with dolby gaming, perfect match


----------



## vexa (Oct 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @vexa you should try my custom Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming preset, since you said Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming is limited by itself. This preset will tell you otherwise.



Dunno man, i just like softwares with customization on its actual GUI, modifying / editing xml like this. That's why I'm still waiting for someone to help me installing SBX720.
But will definitely try your custom xml because I'm still using atmos speaker system for gaming.

Also, you mentioned that you made this configuration based on your 5.1 speaker, I have 2.1 with very little to no highs because my left tweeter failed couple months ago (then I proceeded to remove the right one, for the sake of balance), this is one of my main reason to install enhancer with lots of settings and customization. My speaker is kinda 'special'


----------



## Jayce (Oct 14, 2018)

vexa said:


> Dunno man, i just like softwares with customization on its actual GUI, modifying / editing xml like this. That's why I'm still waiting for someone to help me installing SBX720.
> But will definitely try your custom xml because I'm still using atmos speaker system for gaming.
> 
> Also, you mentioned that you made this configuration based on your 5.1 speaker, I have 2.1 with very little to no highs because my left tweeter failed couple months ago (then I proceeded to remove the right one, for the sake of balance), this is one of my main reason to install enhancer with lots of settings and customization. My speaker is kinda 'special'


If you read my post #1,025 , all you have to do to use it for stereo is change the chn_count from 5 to 2 and save it and restart audio service and dolbydaxapi service. And enjoy amazing sound quality.  I use one enhancer because multiple causes to much distortion and issues 

Plus my custom preset is very much alike to @OMER 's and I Never had any issues or problems with high values.


----------



## Norvator (Oct 14, 2018)

hi all
Someone knows if it is normal that the sound effects tab of *Realtek sound Manager* disappears with  APO driver and Fx configurator installing X-fi -MB5
This gives it a better effect, By the way Nahimic2 doesn't work the effects.






thanks


----------



## Danny (Oct 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/audio/audio-processing-object-architecture
> 
> You don't need to combining the APOs. Windows 10 provide CompositeSFX, CompositeMFX, CompositeEFX and CompositeOSFX, CompositeOMFX registry keys which allow to use multiple APO at the same endpoint. I had created a tutorial of using these registry with FX Configurator: http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html
> However, using the Composite registry keys method have been tested by repliers of this thread cause audio distortion (you can found these reply on earlier post). And there are still have not a detail about Composite registry keys from Microsoft. Realtek UAD install file (inf) using registry Composite keys in order to integrate thirty party APO(s).
> ...


I have test this product config. Creative Sound Blaster Connect UWP provide no sound effect. Nahimic have surround mode problems when switching from other tab in the app, it's show enable surround but select other tab like setting, its lost surround effect. and in Atmos Speaker System for Gaming, cant select Personalize, keeping show exception error when select personalize tab. I use the latest APO driver. And btw, I wonder why the surround sound mode of Nahimic only upmix stereo source to front and center speaker, but the side speaker remain silent.



Norvator said:


> hi all
> Someone knows if it is normal that the sound effects tab of *Realtek sound Manager* disappears with  APO driver and Fx configurator installing X-fi -MB5
> This gives it a better effect, By the way Nahimic2 doesn't work the effects.
> 
> ...


yes it is normal. because you "unplugged" the sound effect from the main audio driver and "plugged in" the xfi


----------



## vexa (Oct 15, 2018)

Sorry for bumping my post, I need help.



vexa said:


> Thanks again, seems like these files on MF are same, just different version.
> however on OEM folder, there are two files:
> 
> SPKEQ_CLV_PCAPP_US.exe, and
> ...



I was about to install SBX720, but I found these two files on mediafire folder.
What are these two?
Am I suppose to install all these exe(s) too or are these just optional? If I need to, which one to install first?
Mediafire link: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/3bzluqogan6vx/


----------



## consoled (Oct 15, 2018)

vexa said:


> Sorry for bumping my post, I need help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Choose the highest version. <2.2.1.0>
And don't install any software in the OEM folder. Because the SPKEQ file is for PC Clevo's it make sounds just right for Clevo laptop built-in speakers. Audio effect component is a type of Protocol to download the control panel Sound Blaster. If you have download appx file 2.2.1.0. Do not need to install the Creative audio effect Component


----------



## BlackX (Oct 15, 2018)

I want to Sound Blaster Connect 2 (Desktop) 720 get working.
But it says "Your audio device cannot be detected".
I have done the APO install and Product Config Tool.
And the GenKGA3 v2 leaving CTLNBK2HX2.kga in the SoftwareLock folder.

Is it because a bad Activation or a bad Driver?
Which audio driver should i use from Realtek website or MB website?

I have a CROSSHAIR VI HERO and windows 10.
Thanks for your help


----------



## consoled (Oct 16, 2018)

BlackX said:


> View attachment 108777
> I want to Sound Blaster Connect 2 (Desktop) 720 get working.
> But it says "Your audio device cannot be detected".
> I have done the APO install and Product Config Tool.
> ...


The products of Creative work only on some certain DAC chip


----------



## RCoon (Oct 16, 2018)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> *Guys BOOM_3D beta build is out now for windows 10 with 15 days trial period.....!!!!!!!*
> *check this out!!!!             this is awesome!!!!!*
> *View attachment 108749*
> *View attachment 108753*
> ...



Please don't post in all caps, bold letters and enormous font. It kills the eyes.


----------



## harris123424 (Oct 16, 2018)

BlackX said:


> View attachment 108777
> I want to Sound Blaster Connect 2 (Desktop) 720 get working.
> But it says "Your audio device cannot be detected".
> I have done the APO install and Product Config Tool.
> ...



First unistall realtek. Then auto-update windows audio. and try again.



FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> *Guys BOOM_3D beta build is out now for windows 10 with 15 days trial period.....!!!!!!!*
> *check this out!!!!             this is awesome!!!!!*
> *View attachment 108749*
> *View attachment 108753*
> ...



I hope for APO driver support this.


----------



## BlackX (Oct 16, 2018)

So I tested a litte more but none of the Creative Sound Blaster Enhancers works.

I had installed my (bought from Creative website) original Balster MB3 Software again.
With this I have an extra Device for the Software wich was not present with the other Enhancers (MP3, MP5, Connect 2)
Also i have extra .dat files to the .kga files.
In the GenKGA v2 it is written: Sound Blaster Cinema 3 -> CTLMN34X2.kga
But in my folder there is a CTLTD2H3X2.kga and a CTLA20RVB5.kga file.

So respect  to someone who has done all the work but he should test if this relay works.


----------



## zsotiris (Oct 19, 2018)

After installing apo driver, I configured with FX configurator and i forgot to make a backup... How can I reset everything back to default?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 20, 2018)

This is DTS Audio Processing (UWP App) will be released on unpublished Toshiba laptop.








I am try to making it to use for other unsupporting device, but DTS Audio Processing UWP stuck on "About DTS" interface.

This is DTS:X Master PC screenshot from here. The UI look like DTS Custom. There is no more information which laptop or motherboard will be bundled with DTS:X Master.















New DTS:X® Ultra 1.0 Technology  has been applied on both DTS Audio Processing and DTS:X Master software on PC.

There is a also a software called DTS Tuning Tool used to create XML preset for different device on PC and Android.



SteelSeries Engine have a thing called DTS Headphone:X 2.0. This software and the above mentioned software use DTS APO 4.x ( the older use DTS APO 3.x)


----------



## OMER (Oct 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> This is DTS Audio Processing (UWP App) will be released on unpublished Toshiba laptop.
> 
> View attachment 109051
> 
> ...



Is there any way to use DTS Audio Processing UWP in gigabyte, i mean does it supports gigabyte hardware id
is there anything you could do to make it work in gigabyte


----------



## harris123424 (Oct 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> This is DTS Audio Processing (UWP App) will be released on unpublished Toshiba laptop.
> 
> View attachment 109051
> 
> ...



Damn I have asus motherboard.... Can you port for more motherboard?


----------



## consoled (Oct 21, 2018)

This is DTS Audio <NEW>




Link download: https://www.dropbox.com/s/polx7mikv...ocessing_1.1.7.0_x64__t5j2fzbtdg37r.Appx?dl=0

Requirement: 
+ Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.7_1.7.25531.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe.Appx
+ Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.7_1.7.25531.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe.Appx 
+ Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00_14.0.26706.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe.Appx


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 21, 2018)

Someone post a screenshot which shows Dolby Atmos for stereo speakers, DTS Headphone:X and DTS X Ultra spatial sound formats on flight 17713 (RS5).
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-is-dtsx/950b1950-e20a-4a49-82c8-2ec2dc707513



I have found a DTS:X Ultra UWP app on Microsoft Store. I am not sure this app require *DTS APO 4.x* *OR* it is for *DTS:X Ultra spatial sound format **on Build **17713 (RS5)*.
DTS:X Ultra UWP app on Microsoft Store
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-x-ultra/9n0h1m8j1308?activetab=pivot:overviewtab
It cannot be downloaded and installed from Microsoft Store, like other DTS UWP apps. However, DTS:X Ultra UWP app provide both x86 and x64 arch builds. I upload x86 and x64 appx file on mediafire.
DTS:X Ultra UWP appx file x64
DTS:X Ultra UWP appx file x86

I am try to use DTS Universal APO 4.0.19. with DTS Audio Processing Product Config. DTS:X Ultra still keep "About DTS" interface.



Take a look on the Steel Series Engine 3 log file:
https://pastebin.com/VX171tBp

I believe this is DTS APO 4.x file from Steelseries Engine 3. I am not able to get this file since SteelSeries Engine 3 software download sdtshpx_setup.exe from github if you have SteelSeries Arctis headphones with DTS Headphone:X 2.0 features.



Spoiler: List



amd64\dts-eagle.lic
amd64\dts_apo4_hpxv2_oem_config.xml
amd64\dts_hpeq_44k.bin
amd64\dts_hpeq_48k.bin
amd64\UWP\dtsapo4xhpxv2x64.cat
amd64\UWP\dtsapo4xhpxv2x64.inf
amd64\UWP\dtsapo64.dll
amd64\UWP\dtscnt64.dll
amd64\UWP\DtsHPXV2Apo4Service.exe
amd64\UWP\dtshpxv2ext.cat
amd64\UWP\dtshpxv2ext.inf
amd64\UWP\dtstech64.dll
amd64\UWP\msvcp140.dll
amd64\UWP\vcruntime140.dll
x86\dts-eagle.lic
x86\dts_hpeq_44k.bin
x86\dts_hpeq_48k.bin
x86\UWP\dtsapo32.dll
x86\UWP\dtsapo4xhpxv2x86.cat
x86\UWP\dtsapo4xhpxv2x86.inf
x86\UWP\dtscnt32.dll
x86\UWP\DtsHPXV2Apo4Service.exe
x86\UWP\dtshpxv2ext.cat
x86\UWP\dtshpxv2ext.inf
x86\UWP\dtstech32.dll
x86\UWP\msvcp140.dll
x86\UWP\vcruntime140.dll



DTS APO 4.x files in Toshiba laptop have similar files (lic, bin, dts_apo4_XXXX_oem_config.xml files).

Recently, DTS Announces DTS:X Ultra Audio Support in ASUS ROG Phone. I believe there will be ASUS motherboards or laptops with DTS:X Ultra on next year.

Now, can someone do a test: Does DTS:X Ultra UWP app work with DTS:X Ultra spatial sound format on Build 17713 (RS5) ("About DTS" interface disappear)?


----------



## harris123424 (Oct 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Someone post a screenshot which shows Dolby Atmos for stereo speakers, DTS Headphone:X and DTS X Ultra spatial sound formats on flight 17713 (RS5).
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-is-dtsx/950b1950-e20a-4a49-82c8-2ec2dc707513
> 
> View attachment 109079
> ...




I try DTS:X Ultra UWP appx file x64 and DTS Audio Processing Product Config , it open but force close...not works


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 21, 2018)

On win10 build SA 18219, Dolby Atmos for stereo speakers, DTS:X Ultra and DTS Headphone:X spatial sound format options. New DTS Sound Unbound has added. But clicking "DTS Sound Unbound" opens up an empty Store page.


----------



## Mahmoud (Oct 22, 2018)

I have problem with (Sound Blaster Connect 2)  it show bottom left a message say "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection."
Here what i did:
1- Installed Clean Windows 10 Version 1809
2- Installed (8555_FF00_PG468_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL) Driver
3- Installed APO Driver Version 2.2.6 and selected only Creative APO 1.2.65.18  component while installing
4- Run FX Configurator as Administrator then selected endpoint "Active Speakers (Realtek High Definition)" {64129f35-f8c4-4600-b8d0-d3e427524007}
    Product Config Tool and selected Product  (Sound Blaster Connect 2 Desktop App) then Pressed Apply Product Settings to Selected Endpoints
5- installed Sound Blaster Connect 2
6- Extracted GenKGA3 and copied KGAGen.exe to "C:\programdata\creative\softwarelock" and opened as Administrator then extracted 35 files
7- restarted my pc
8- Opened (Sound Blaster Connect 2) 

Please help me


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Mahmoud said:


> I have problem with (Sound Blaster Connect 2)  it show bottom left a message say "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection."
> Here what i did:
> 1- Installed Clean Windows 10 Version 1809
> 2- Installed (8555_FF00_PG468_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL) Driver
> ...



keep only CTLT9SJDX2.kga file for Sound Blaster Cinema 2 in softwarelock folder, too many kga files cause detection problem.


----------



## Mahmoud (Oct 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> keep only CTLT9SJDX2.kga file for Sound Blaster Cinema 2 in softwarelock folder, too many kga files cause detection problem.


But i installed (Sound Blaster Connect 2) not (Sound Blaster Cinema 2 ) are you sure ?
BTW i tried but not working


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2
THX TruStudio Pro -> CTLT99HB0X.kga
Sound Blaster Panel -> CTD1JXF23A.kga

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 -> CTL02H0X2.kga

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 -> CTLX2Q3X2.kga

THX TruStudio Pro -> CTLT99HB0X.kga

Sound Blaster Cinema 3 -> CTLMN34X2.kga

Sound Blaster Cinema 2 -> CTLT9SJDX2.kga

Sound Blaster Cinema -> CTLT47H9X2.kga

*Sound Blaster Connect 2 (Desktop App)*
*Sound BlasterX 360° -> CTLLAS4HX2.kga OR
Sound BlasterX 720° -> CTLNBK2HX2.kga*

Sound Blaster Connect UWP App
Sound BlasterX 360° -> CTLLAS4HX2.kga
Sound BlasterX 720° -> CTLNBK2HX2.kga

Restart audio service and the Sound Blaster Connect 2 Desktop App after you place that kga in softwarelock folder.


----------



## Mahmoud (Oct 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2
> THX TruStudio Pro -> CTLT99HB0X.kga
> Sound Blaster Panel -> CTD1JXF23A.kga
> 
> ...


Thanks for your fast reply 
I puted only *CTLNBK2HX2.kga file in softwarelock folder and exit Sound Blaster Connect 2 from try then restarted audio service from FX Configurator and rerun  Sound Blaster Connect 2 but same problem also tried to restart my pc *


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 22, 2018)

Mahmoud said:


> Thanks for your fast reply
> I puted only *CTLNBK2HX2.kga file in softwarelock folder and exit Sound Blaster Connect 2 from try then restarted audio service from FX Configurator and rerun  Sound Blaster Connect 2 but same problem also tried to restart my pc *


I just test it, it works fine. Have you try the UWP version?





*Edit 1:
*
*Disable virtualbox/vmware adapters, disable all but one and regenerate KGAs*





Edit2:
@prettyclaire82, APO Driver still using old MBAPO2 dll, kga file do not work on newer MBAPO2 dll. May be something need to done on GenKGA?


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Oct 22, 2018)

I only made it via the link you posted, unless the person updates that link and code. I can't change code only compile it


----------



## Mahmoud (Oct 23, 2018)

It worked finally 
I just restored registry backup from FX Configurator then repeated the step 4 i mentioned


Mahmoud said:


> 4- Run FX Configurator as Administrator then selected endpoint "Active Speakers (Realtek High Definition)" {64129f35-f8c4-4600-b8d0-d3e427524007}
> Product Config Tool and selected Product (Sound Blaster Connect 2 Desktop App) then Pressed Apply Product Settings to Selected Endpoints


And then puted only


alanfox2000 said:


> Sound BlasterX 720° -> CTLNBK2HX2.kga


 file in softwarelock folder 
Then restarted pc

Thank you* alanfox2000 for your response *


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 23, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> I only made it via the link you posted, unless the person updates that link and code. I can't change code only compile it


https://pastebin.com/BHnvBYWD
Fixed incorrect MAC hashing, it hashes now only Ethernet adapters (MIB_IF_TYPE_ETHERNET)
https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=39499&start=320#p692601


----------



## pxrave (Oct 23, 2018)

dear alanfox2000 @alanfox2000

i have alc1150 codec hardwareid 0900

msi z170 nihamic 2+
after update to win10 1809 (latest patch fix is installed) i dont have any apo working
i uninstalled the msi hda driver and installed your uad universal driver manually.

i tried some audio mods from your driver and i get the apps work but no effects. now i managed the new nahimic 3 but the effects doesnt work. can you help me?
i already tried various drivers and original but i cant get driver effects to work. apps work fine (only creative doesnt work)
i dont have any effects tap in my sound driver @Fx config disable all effects isnt ticked.

thanks for your support



//EDIT

Updated to*17763.104 build manually -> fixed sound problems nahimic 3 works fine but now realtek audio console shows no rpc service :/*
--> i blocked all future feature updates for 14 days...baddest windows 10 version ever.....


----------



## Globespy (Oct 25, 2018)

Appreciate help just simply getting a working Realtek HD driver (ALC1220) for my AsRock Z370 Extreme4 intel board.
Front panel audio is literally unusable - just constant distortion and feedback despite being connected to the motherboards "NE5532 Premium Headset Amplifier for Front Panel ".

Not a hardware issue as Microsoft Generic HD drivers work mostly fine, just occasional clicks and pops which seems to be a very common complaint with this board/Realtek combo.

Also, the Microsoft drivers recognize headphones in the front panel and my desktop speakers in the rear motherboard connection - why can't Realtek do this anymore? The Realtek HD Audio manager on my old Z170x board did this just fine. Has Realtek got lazy?

All I want is to use my headphone to play games/listen to music via the front panel connector, and my desktop speakers into the motherboard at the back.

Tried APO drivers once and friends said that my system was pushing feedback that made their ears bleed.

Appreciate any help.
Thanks


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Oct 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> https://pastebin.com/BHnvBYWD
> Fixed incorrect MAC hashing, it hashes now only Ethernet adapters (MIB_IF_TYPE_ETHERNET)
> https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=39499&start=320#p692601



Will give it a shot once I setup pc for coding again x

*https://tinyurl.com/y74z78fx*  This is the new GenKGA I am calling GenKGA3.1.exe


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 25, 2018)

prettyclaire82 said:


> Will give it a shot once I setup pc for coding again x
> 
> *https://tinyurl.com/y74z78fx*  This is the new GenKGA I am calling GenKGA3.1.exe


Tested and UWP app don't work with GenKGA3.1 + MBAPO2 2.0.0.25.


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Oct 25, 2018)

Perhaps it is down to the coder to fix I am afraid.


----------



## Mahmoud (Oct 25, 2018)

Globespy said:


> Appreciate help just simply getting a working Realtek HD driver (ALC1220) for my AsRock Z370 Extreme4 intel board.
> Front panel audio is literally unusable - just constant distortion and feedback despite being connected to the motherboards "NE5532 Premium Headset Amplifier for Front Panel ".
> 
> Not a hardware issue as Microsoft Generic HD drivers work mostly fine, just occasional clicks and pops which seems to be a very common complaint with this board/Realtek combo.
> ...


Open Realtek Audio Manager then click on connector settings and check "Disable front panel jack detection"


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 30, 2018)

@alanfox2000
1. The FX Configurator application is not properly scaling with high DPI displays.



You can enable proper scaling by referring to this link:https://blogs.windows.com/buildinga...g-high-dpi-experience-gdi-based-desktop-apps/



Proper scaling can be set by an end user by going to the application shortcut properties, compatibility tab and set High DPI Scaling Override, acccessed from the Change High DPI Settings. If you, as developer follow instructions from given above link and recompile the application, the application interface will improve on high DPI displays.
If what I am saying is not clear, the given link will also give an introduction to the problem.

2. Configuration INI for SRS Premium sound has the GUID for properties pages missing. It seem to be lost since APO driver 2.x. Check the INI file and add the previously present GUID.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 31, 2018)

T


CityCultivator said:


> @alanfox2000
> 1. The FX Configurator application is not properly scaling with high DPI displays.
> View attachment 109609
> You can enable proper scaling by referring to this link:https://blogs.windows.com/buildinga...g-high-dpi-experience-gdi-based-desktop-apps/
> ...



Please test the beta version if the 3 windows wrong size on high dpi.
I had changed SRS_Premium_Sound.ini. Properties page will show if RtPgEx64.dll or RtkPgExt.dll is found on C:\Windows\System32. This mean you need Realtek HDA installed.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 31, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> T
> 
> 
> Please test the beta version if the 3 windows wrong size on high dpi.
> I had changed SRS_Premium_Sound.ini. Properties page will show if RtPgEx64.dll or RtkPgExt.dll is found on C:\Windows\System32. This mean you need Realtek HDA installed.








On left: new beta. On right: Old app with scaling: system (enhanced).
Advantages of new beta: Sharp text
Disadvantages of new beta: 
1. the three lower windows are smaller. On 4k display, the windows wll be very tiny.
2. Horizontal scrollbars in lower windows.
I would recommend you to set your display scaling to 125%. Everything will look larger (not great, but manageable on 1366*768 display), but you an observe the effects of scaling on your own system.
Try to enable System (Enhanced) scaling on the app.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 31, 2018)

> 31/10/2018
> APO Driver 2.2.7
> - Update DTS Universal APO to 4.0.2.0
> - Add SRS Premium Sound property which will show if RtPgEx64.dll or RtkPgExt.dll is found on C:\Windows\System32 (Realtek HDA installation required)
> ...


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 31, 2018)

@alanfox2000 
Is it possible to add that RtPgEx64.dll/RtkPgExt.dll into APO Driver?


----------



## harris123424 (Oct 31, 2018)

wow it open but no sound effect, (music,voice,movies etc) I need xml files ?
edit: It want a "trick" for open, try to use TAB 4 times and press SPACE


----------



## jaymeluccas (Nov 3, 2018)

I realized here on the PC that after installing Dolby atmos uwp the equalizer apo is no longer working. Any solution?


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 3, 2018)

jaymeluccas said:


> I realized here on the PC that after installing Dolby atmos uwp the equalizer apo is no longer working. Any solution?


Both solutions rely on APOs, thus you need to combine them.
Fastest possible solution: Configure Equaliser APO configuration to 1. use SFX/MFX/EFX 2. enable Equaliser APO as MFX APO.
Other solution: Open the Equaliser APO ini file from the load external config in notepad and paste LFX contents in composite SFX and GFX contents in composite EFX. Both composite SFX and EFX have contents if Dolby Atmos UWP is being used. Add Equaliser APO LFX and GFX on a new line.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 4, 2018)

There too many GenKGA here.
This is the newest one fixed incorrect MAC hashing, it hashes now only Ethernet adapters (MIB_IF_TYPE_ETHERNET)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1bab988oug7sglb/25.10.2018_GenKGA3.1.exe/file

Old KGA file:
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/u6u7lx014gq5s/Old_KGA


----------



## jaymeluccas (Nov 4, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Both solutions rely on APOs, thus you need to combine them.
> Fastest possible solution: Configure Equaliser APO configuration to 1. use SFX/MFX/EFX 2. enable Equaliser APO as MFX APO.
> Other solution: Open the Equaliser APO ini file from the load external config in notepad and paste LFX contents in composite SFX and GFX contents in composite EFX. Both composite SFX and EFX have contents if Dolby Atmos UWP is being used. Add Equaliser APO LFX and GFX on a new line.



Thank you so much, I understand how it works now.


----------



## harris123424 (Nov 4, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> There too many GenKGA here.
> This is the newest one fixed incorrect MAC hashing, it hashes now only Ethernet adapters (MIB_IF_TYPE_ETHERNET)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/1bab988oug7sglb/25.10.2018_GenKGA3.1.exe/file
> 
> ...



Sound Blaster Connect UWP app to 2.2.2.0 not work for me only

Edit: 2.2.1.0 works


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 4, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> Sound Blaster Connect UWP app to 2.2.2.0 not work for me only
> 
> Edit: 2.2.1.0 works



do NOT use SBConnect UWP app v2.2.2 - that is for Creative MBAPO2 DLL versions 2.0.0.20 & higher which only works with new Realtek chipsets

v2.2.1 is the last known working version although it actually shows v2.1.4 instead of 2.2.1 as I found out myself when using v2.0.0.14 of the Creative MBAPO2 DLL files from APO driver

note to alanfox2000 - see if you can update Creative.UWPRPCService.exe file in APO driver program to v2.0.2.3 (recent Realtek UAD drivers w/ Creative software component v2.0.0.25).  also note that patching to enable Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive features (with pihto patcher) disables/removes SRS Premium Sound options as these options cannot be used at the same time; DDL/DTSi options kill SRS as DJ Urko mentioned in another thread



alanfox2000 said:


> There too many GenKGA here.
> This is the newest one fixed incorrect MAC hashing, it hashes now only Ethernet adapters (MIB_IF_TYPE_ETHERNET)
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/1bab988oug7sglb/25.10.2018_GenKGA3.1.exe/file
> 
> ...



what is PW to extract genkga.3.1.exe?  I cannot use it because I don't know the PW


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 4, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> do NOT use SBConnect UWP app v2.2.2 - that is for Creative MBAPO2 DLL versions 2.0.0.20 & higher which only works with new Realtek chipsets
> 
> v2.2.1 is the last known working version although it actually shows v2.1.4 instead of 2.2.1 as I found out myself when using v2.0.0.14 of the Creative MBAPO2 DLL files from APO driver
> 
> note to alanfox2000 - see if you can update Creative.UWPRPCService.exe file in APO driver program to v2.0.2.3 (recent Realtek UAD drivers w/ Creative software component v2.0.0.25).  also note that patching to enable Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive features (with pihto patcher) disables/removes SRS Premium Sound options as these options cannot be used at the same time; DDL/DTSi options kill SRS as DJ Urko mentioned in another thread



No, the older laptop that have Cinema 5 UWP laptop which have older MBAPO2 DLL  (e.g. v2.0.0.14)  which update to newer MBAPO2 DLL through Windows Update (the older and newer MBAPO2 DLL have same software component ID).

I think they saw this post and did a "fix" already.

APO Driver updated to 2.2.8 - UWPRPCService v2.0.2.3

Also, you need to disable automatic updates for Windows 10 Store Apps in order to not get 2.2.2 installing









erpguy53 said:


> what is PW to extract genkga.3.1.exe?  I cannot use it because I don't know the PW



You just need to double click and run it. Read the text carefully and you will see. If you still cannot see from the file, highlight -> password: 123


----------



## andreaspujihar (Nov 5, 2018)

Why not available Nahimic Service Component 1.1.8.0  in Apo Driver????


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 6, 2018)

@alanfox2000



Scaling is obviously not a solved problem.
Try to enable System(enhanced). The current scaling rely only on making the application scale from the on log in DPI (application scaling). I logged on a 4k TV with 300% scaling. Now on my 1080p tablet broken scaling is occuring.
Normal task manager with FxConfigurator.


----------



## PSYRECX (Nov 8, 2018)

Still can't get SBC 2 to work. Tried following several different instructions here, all to no avail. 

I don't even get the thing where you can see it and it just says that it can't connect. This was after Windows decided to update drivers for both. I uninstalled those, attempted to install the previous. The old version seems to have an issue with Windows however, SBC instantly crashes. 

I've tried using the APO on here an everything. Nothing seems to want to work.

Both Realtek and Creative suck, but Realtek does it in exceptional fashion.


----------



## pxrave (Nov 8, 2018)

PSYRECX said:


> Still can't get SBC 2 to work. Tried following several different instructions here, all to no avail.
> 
> I don't even get the thing where you can see it and it just says that it can't connect. This was after Windows decided to update drivers for both. I uninstalled those, attempted to install the previous. The old version seems to have an issue with Windows however, SBC instantly crashes.
> 
> ...




try dolby or nahimic... works fine

i use uad driver win10 latest stable with insider october patches

creative need the righ patch sometimes the tool produce not a vaild patch so try again  also see the list which file you need for the creative version you have installed. i recommend uwp apps @win10 rs3 or higher

realtek alc 1150 with dac


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> You just need to double click and run it. Read the text carefully and you will see. If you still cannot see from the file, highlight -> password: 123



thanks.  i am sorry for the trouble.  I have had a "d'oh!" (homer simpson) moment because I was used to opening self-extracting exe files in 7zip without actually double-clicking on them to read the text. 

I was able to extract & run newer genkga file to activate SBconnect UWP app as SBCinema5.  SBC5 really has less features than SBX360 & SBX720 as the environment and "voice morph" options were removed in SBC5 (need to connect a microphone to use voice morph options in SBX360 & SBX720).


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Nov 11, 2018)

Also run GenKGA3.1.exe as admin


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 11, 2018)

Lenovo AIO 940 integrated with dolby atmos speaker system and using XML 3.3.0
https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...lenovo_ideapad/ext_lenovo_aio940_rs4_rs5_v228

Extra options in XML 3.3.0 (Highlight in orange)



Spoiler: CODE



<endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="48000" total_count="2"* front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0"*>
        <profile type="dynamic">
*            <tuning-cp>*
*                <init-info>
                    <mi_process_disable value="0"/>
                    <virtual_bass_process_enable value="0"/>
                    <mode value="1"/>
                    <max_num_objects value="1"/>*
*                </init-info>*
                <audio-optimizer-enable value="0"/>
                <audio-optimizer-bands>
                    <ch_00 preset="array_20_zero"/>
                    <ch_01 preset="array_20_zero"/>
                    <ch_02 preset="array_20_zero"/>
                    <ch_03 preset="array_20_zero"/>
                    <ch_04 preset="array_20_zero"/>
                    <ch_05 preset="array_20_zero"/>
                    <ch_06 preset="array_20_zero"/>
                    <ch_07 preset="array_20_zero"/>
                    <ch_08 preset="array_20_zero"/>
                    <ch_09 preset="array_20_zero"/>
                </audio-optimizer-bands>
                <bass-enhancer-enable value="0"/>
                <bass-enhancer-boost value="0"/>
                <bass-enhancer-cutoff-frequency value="200"/>
                <bass-enhancer-width value="16"/>
                <bass-extraction-enable value="0"/>
                <bass-extraction-cutoff-frequency value="200"/>
                <calibration-boost value="0"/>
                <dialog-enhancer-enable value="1"/>
                <dialog-enhancer-amount value="7"/>
                <dialog-enhancer-ducking value="0"/>
                <graphic-equalizer-enable value="0"/>
                <graphic-equalizer-bands value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                <height-filter-mode value="0"/>
                <ieq-enable value="1"/>
                <ieq-amount value="10"/>
                <ieq-bands-set value="157,166,218,218,203,189,192,192,205,213,218,210,194,158,134,98,70,22,-90,-283"/>
                <mi-dialog-enhancer-steering-enable value="1"/>
                <mi-dv-leveler-steering-enable value="1"/>
                <mi-ieq-steering-enable value="1"/>
                <mi-surround-compressor-steering-enable value="1"/>
                <mi-virt-steering-enable value="1"/>
                <postgain value="0"/>
                <pregain value="0"/>
                <process-optimizer-enable value="0"/>
                <process-optimizer-bands>
                    <ch_00 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_01 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_02 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_03 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_04 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_05 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_06 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_07 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_08 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_09 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                </process-optimizer-bands>
                <regulator-enable value="0"/>
                <regulator-overdrive value="0"/>
                <regulator-relaxation-amount value="96"/>
                <regulator-speaker-dist-enable value="0"/>
                <regulator-timbre-preservation value="12"/>
                <regulator-tuning>
                    <threshold_high preset="array_20_zero"/>
                    <threshold_low preset="array_20_n192"/>
                    <isolated_band preset="array_20_zero"/>
                </regulator-tuning>
                <surround-boost value="96"/>
                <surround-decoder-enable value="1"/>
                <system-gain value="0"/>
                <virtualizer-front-speaker-angle value="10"/>
                <virtualizer-height-speaker-angle value="10"/>
                <virtualizer-surround-speaker-angle value="10"/>
                <virtual-bass-mix-freqs value="94,469"/>
                <virtual-bass-mode value="0"/>
                <virtual-bass-overall-gain value="0"/>
                <virtual-bass-subgains value="-32,-144,-192"/>
                <virtual-bass-slope-gain value="0"/>
                <virtual-bass-src-freqs value="35,160"/>
                <volmax-boost value="128"/>
                <volume-leveler-enable value="1"/>
                <volume-leveler-amount value="6"/>
                <volume-leveler-in-target value="-320"/>
                <volume-leveler-out-target value="-320"/>
                <volume-modeler-enable value="0"/>
                <volume-modeler-calibration value="0"/>
                <output-mode-partial-surround-virtualizer-enable value="1"/>
                <output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="1"/>
*               <output-mode>*
*                    <processing_mode value="11"/>
                    <nb_output_channels value="2"/>
                    <mix_matrix value="16384,0,0,16384,11583,11583,8192,8192,16384,0,0,16384,16384,0,0,16384"/>
                    <output_ports value="1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8"/>*
*                </output-mode>*
            </tuning-cp>
            <tuning-vlldp>
                <audio-optimizer-bands>
                    <ch_00 value="112,126,-96,-85,-82,-27,3,-34,-75,-13,-13,13,50,50,13,-67,-50,-34,43,77"/>
                    <ch_01 value="110,77,-90,-75,-75,-35,-10,-35,-50,-24,-6,29,70,56,26,-40,-10,0,58,93"/>
                    <ch_02 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_03 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_04 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_05 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_06 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <ch_07 value="0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                </audio-optimizer-bands>
                <audio-optimizer-enable value="1"/>
*<filter_coefficients>*
*                    <filter_setting>
                        <crossover_enable value="0"/>
                        <input_ch_0_1_crossover>
                            <frequency value="100"/>
                            <order value="4"/>
                        </input_ch_0_1_crossover>
                        <woofer_high_pass_filter>
                            <enable value="0"/>
                            <frequency value="100"/>
                            <order value="4"/>
                        </woofer_high_pass_filter>
                        <peaking_filter>
                            <enable value="0"/>
                            <frequency value="100"/>
                            <gain value="0"/>
                            <q value="1.000000"/>
                        </peaking_filter>
                        <polarity_invert value="0"/>
                    </filter_setting>
                    <coefficients>
                        <coefficient>
                            <sample_rate value="44100"/>
                            <array value=""/>
                        </coefficient>
                        <coefficient>
                            <sample_rate value="48000"/>
                            <array value=""/>
                        </coefficient>
                        <coefficient>
                            <sample_rate value="96000"/>
                            <array value=""/>
                        </coefficient>
                        <coefficient>
                            <sample_rate value="192000"/>
                            <array value=""/>
                        </coefficient>
                    </coefficients>
                    <max_num_channels value="6"/>*
*                </filter_coefficients>*
                <postgain value="0"/>
                <regulator-relaxation-amount value="96"/>
                <regulator-overdrive value="0"/>
                <regulator-timbre-preservation value="12"/>
                <regulator-speaker-dist-enable value="1"/>
                <regulator-tuning>
                    <threshold_high value="-139,-322,-368,-288,-136,-46,-53,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                    <threshold_low value="-331,-514,-560,-480,-328,-238,-245,-192,-192,-192,-192,-192,-192,-192,-192,-192,-192,-192,-192,-192"/>
                    <isolated_band value="1,1,1,1,1,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"/>
                </regulator-tuning>
                <system-gain value="0"/>
            </tuning-vlldp>
        </profile>


----------



## Jayce (Nov 11, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Lenovo AIO 940 integrated with dolby atmos speaker system and using XML 3.3.0
> https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...lenovo_ideapad/ext_lenovo_aio940_rs4_rs5_v228
> 
> Extra options in XML 3.3.0 (Highlight in orange)
> ...


@alanfox2000  is Dolby Atmos v3.3.0  issues fixed? Or v3.2.0 is still better option?(Dialogue enhancer,etc)


----------



## herogab (Nov 19, 2018)

hi for dts unbound there is the file  https://mega.nz/#!PExSwArI!XElE9L6ZSk4t8J_WQhzfA2uqL6H3PcBUz7EMpe8BuWM  i used adguard store link intercept but i cant get a trial  i need to use fidler for cheating the system  but it a good thing you can now getiing the app before others ahahahah @alanfox2000


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 20, 2018)

@nodymoha
1. Install your stock driver.
2. Install APO driver with Dolby PCEE4 7.2.8000.17 only.
3. Open Fx configurator, select the SPDIF endpoint and save current config.
4. Paste the contents of the saved ini file here so I can modify it for you.

OR if you prefer to try it yourself
Paste this in relevant fields:
Global FX APO:{56E00778-C664-4BB5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3}
Endpoint FX APO:{56E00778-C664-4BB5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3}
Endpoint FX APO Processing modes:{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
Apply the effects and processing modes configuration.
Restart Windows Audio Service
Try to apply Dolby Digital as default format for SPDIF.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 23, 2018)

On Windows 10,

Spatial Sound Format:
Dolby Access UWP app - Dolby Atmos for home theater (Real-time Dolby Atmos encoding for HDMI) *[Free]*
Dolby Access UWP app - Dolby Atmos for headphone  - (encoding for stereo headphone) *[Paid] *
DTS Sound Unbound UWP app - Headphone X (encoding for stereo headphone)  *[Paid] **(At least Win10 RS5)*
DTS Sound Unbound UWP app - DTS:X- (encoding for HDMI)  *[Paid] **(At least Win10 RS5)*

DTS Sound Unbound not ready for sales at this moment.
No equalizer or detail settings on spatial sound format.

Audio Processing Object:
Dolby/DTS UWP apps from OEM laptop/motherboard
e.g. DTS Headphone Xv1 UWP app, Dolby Atmos Speakers System
They all have equalizers and detail settings.
They are for PC Speakers, Headphones. Dolby UWP apps seems support USB connection.

DTS Audio Processing UWP app have integrated on Toshiba laptop.
DTS:X Ultra UWP app not public yet. It may release with ASUS laptop/motherboard on next year.

Both DTS UWP apps do not work on external speakers (tested) at this monment. DTS X Ultra show the device internal speaker on external speaker endpoint. Just needed waiting for DTS 4.x driver and UWP app update.

You can test DTS X Ultra UWP app on internal speakers. Select Product Config: DTS Audio Processing & Driver Compment: DTS Universal APO 4


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 23, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> On Windows 10,
> 
> Spatial Sound Format:
> Dolby Access UWP app - Dolby Atmos for home theater (Real-time Dolby Atmos encoding for HDMI) *[Free]*


Playing Dolby Atmos content to Atmos devices is free. Real-time encoding from spatial audio API applications (E.g. Atmos Games) is not free.
This will be the same on DTS. Playback is free, but real-time encoding will most probably be paid.
This can be compared with DDL or DTS Connect. Bitstreaming content is free over spdif, but encoding requires licenses.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 24, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Playing Dolby Atmos content to Atmos devices is free. Real-time encoding from spatial audio API applications (E.g. Atmos Games) is not free.
> This will be the same on DTS. Playback is free, but real-time encoding will most probably be paid.
> This can be compared with DDL or DTS Connect. Bitstreaming content is free over spdif, but encoding requires licenses.


The following video is set up for Games on Win10 (HDMI connect to Dolby Atmos A/V receiver)
No paid option on Dolby Access when selecting "Dolby Atmos for Home Theater".
Dolby Atmos (HDMI) encoding from spatial audio API is free.









DTS:X  (HDMI) encoding from spatial audio API  is not free.


----------



## Jayce (Nov 24, 2018)

@alanfox2000  the new apo driver(2.3.1) isn't working for me. I installed Dolby dax api service 3.20201.257.0
And I go to product tool and choose Dolby uwp products
api 3.xxxx gaming, XML 3.2.0 and apply product settings
And I click restart audio service and Dolby services. And I get error, Dolby driver isn't working. It was working before the new apo driver for me with apo version (2.3.0). I have windows 1809.


----------



## OMER (Nov 24, 2018)

Dolby Gaming is not working for me through APO Driver 2.3.1, i use Windows 10 Re-Released latest RS5

I tried it in latest insider build too in VMWare, still it is not working

Alanfox can you tell me what is exactly wrong here, is it new dolby api service error or any windows 10 issue


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 24, 2018)

All you need is download UWP app version 3.20201.255.0 (RS4 RS5) for API Service 3.20.201.262.0.
The old app version don't work any more on new API.


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 24, 2018)

@alanfox2000 
Dolby Atmos for gaming UWP app?


----------



## Jayce (Nov 24, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> @alanfox2000
> Dolby Atmos for gaming UWP app?
> View attachment 111216


I would like to know if @alanfox2000 can post the new version of dolby Atmos for gaming uwp app. It's currently not found on puresoftapps


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 25, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I would like to know if @alanfox2000 can post the new version of dolby Atmos for gaming uwp app. It's currently not found on puresoftapps


It is now uploaded.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 26, 2018)

> 26/11/2018
> 
> APO Driver 2.3.2
> 
> ...



Choose Dolby HTv4/v3 or AAv3/v2 or Dolby Digital Plus (HDMI) product config on S/PDIF. "Dolby Digital" option will be available on Default Format.


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Choose Dolby HTv4/v3 or AAv3/v2 or Dolby Digital Plus (HDMI) product config on S/PDIF. "Dolby Digital" option will be available on Default Format.
> 
> View attachment 111295
> View attachment 111296


You say DS1, do you mean that now applying Dolby Digital Plus will also enable this?
Edit:It seems that DS1 is using PCEE4 encoder.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 27, 2018)

> APO Driver 2.3.1
> 
> - Support DTS Connect (DTS NEO : PC + DTS Interactive)



Choose DTS Connect (SPDIF) product config on S/PDIF. "DTS Interactive"option will be available on Default Format.






Settings
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Analog Devices\DTSAPO


----------



## pxrave (Nov 27, 2018)

@*alanfox2000*

*is there any difference in sound dolby atmos speaker system xml 3.3 vs 3.2?
Do you recommend 3.3 for win10rs5+?*

*I have 2.1 Speaker System Analog and Dolby Atmos Receiver 5.1*


----------



## Jayce (Nov 27, 2018)

@alanfox2000 in your Realtek UAD drivers GitHub page. CodecExtOem RTk 8578 folder doesn't have HDX_GenericExt_RTK.inf in it. I was hoping to update to 8578. So has no released a oem generic realtek uad driver?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 28, 2018)

pxrave said:


> @*alanfox2000*
> 
> *is there any difference in sound dolby atmos speaker system xml 3.3 vs 3.2?
> Do you recommend 3.3 for win10rs5+?*
> ...


Use Dolby Atmos for home theater from Dolby Access


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use Dolby Atmos for home theater from Dolby Access


S/he will also need something for the 2.1 analog system.


----------



## harris123424 (Nov 28, 2018)

I try install UWP-PackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_Test with powershell but it show error. Developer-sideload is enable. I have last windows 10 October update. is there another way?


----------



## pxrave (Nov 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use Dolby Atmos for home theater from Dolby Access



yeah i already use atmos via hdmi works great. 
but my question is for my pc sound system


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 28, 2018)

pxrave said:


> yeah i already use atmos via hdmi works great.
> but my question is for my pc sound system


I personally would recommend you to use version 3.2. It is simpler to set up, appears more stable and uses the same processsing core as 3.3.


----------



## harris123424 (Nov 28, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> I try install UWP-PackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_Test with powershell but it show error. Developer-sideload is enable. I have last windows 10 October update. is there another way?



Found bundle: C:\Users\harri\Desktop\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_Test\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_x86_x64_arm.appxbundle
Found certificate: C:\Users\harri\Desktop\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_Test\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_x86_x64_arm.cer
Error: The developer certificate "C:\Users\harri\Desktop\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_Test\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_x86_x64_arm.cer" has expired. One possible cause is the system clock isn't set to the correct date and time. If the system settings are correct, contact the app owner to re-create a package or bundle with a valid certificate.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 29, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> Found bundle: C:\Users\harri\Desktop\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_Test\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_x86_x64_arm.appxbundle
> Found certificate: C:\Users\harri\Desktop\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_Test\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_x86_x64_arm.cer
> Error: The developer certificate "C:\Users\harri\Desktop\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_Test\UWPPackageInstaller_1.9.2.0_x86_x64_arm.cer" has expired. One possible cause is the system clock isn't set to the correct date and time. If the system settings are correct, contact the app owner to re-create a package or bundle with a valid certificate.


I have tested default App Installer on Win10 RS5 installing Dolby appx success. You don't need UWP Package Installer anymore.


----------



## harris123424 (Nov 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I have tested default App Installer on Win10 RS5 installing Dolby appx success. You don't need UWP Package Installer anymore.


I want to install sound blaster UWP , you try last uwp?


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 29, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> I want to install sound blaster UWP , you try last uwp?


I recently (2-3 days ago) installed sound blaster UWP via default App Installer. no problems. Open the AppxBundle from Windows Explorer.


----------



## alpharevx (Nov 30, 2018)

I just can't get it to work.. modded driver works fine. ALC1150
FX Configurator never worked with me, any help? or a detailed tutorial cuz i need SBX720 + DTSX + DOLBY ATMOS


----------



## OMER (Dec 1, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 in your Realtek UAD drivers GitHub page. CodecExtOem RTk 8578 folder doesn't have HDX_GenericExt_RTK.inf in it. I was hoping to update to 8578. So has no released a oem generic realtek uad driver?



Hey jayce, read the important message in your inbox


----------



## archie10 (Dec 2, 2018)

Unfortunately, the "APO Driver" doesn't work with quadraphonic or surround speakers.
I tried to change to "quadraphonic" at sound setup, but it doesn't work :/


----------



## Oluwatobi (Dec 2, 2018)

Dolby atm is for gaming latest version does not work for the xml 3.30 unlike previous version. I can only get my Dolby access app for headphones to work


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 2, 2018)

archie10 said:


> Unfortunately, the "APO Driver" doesn't work with quadraphonic or surround speakers.
> I tried to change to "quadraphonic" at sound setup, but it doesn't work :/


Surround works; I've used it for quite a long time now. What enhancers are you using?


Oluwatobi said:


> Dolby atm is for gaming latest version does not work for the xml 3.30 unlike previous version. I can only get my Dolby access app for headphones to work


Seem to work fine right now on my earphone. Recently the app was updated. Try to uninstall everything redownload fresh files and reinstall.


----------



## Oluwatobi (Dec 2, 2018)

I downloaded the latest Dolby atmos for gaming and installed xml 3.3. I get the error" there is a problem accessing the Dolby atmos driver". my Dolby access app works unexpectedly



Oluwatobi said:


> I downloaded the latest Dolby atmos for gaming and installed xml 3.3. I get the error" there is a problem accessing the Dolby atmos driver". my Dolby access app works unexpectedly



I also install the latest apo driver on Microsoft high definition audio driver


----------



## archie10 (Dec 2, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Surround works; I've used it for quite a long time now. What enhancers are you using?


Dolby Atmos for Speakers System.

My speakers are this one https://www.multilaser.com.br/caixa-de-som-para-pc-10w-2-1-preto-usb-sp172/p
with this one  https://www.multilaser.com.br/caixa-de-som-2-0-mini-3w-rms-multilaser-sp151/p

2.1+ 2.0 =4.1?

I have to change to what number in ch_count =?

Everytime that i tried to change to surround a message appears " failed to execute test tone"


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 2, 2018)

archie10 said:


> Dolby Atmos for Speakers System.
> 
> My speakers are this one https://www.multilaser.com.br/caixa-de-som-para-pc-10w-2-1-preto-usb-sp172/p
> with this one  https://www.multilaser.com.br/caixa-de-som-2-0-mini-3w-rms-multilaser-sp151/p
> ...


Q1: How did you configure your audio setup in Realtek manager or Windows speaker Setup?




This configuration is important for furthur setup.
Q2: How is your 2.1 system connected to your PC? Does the Sub in the system wired additionally to the PC, or the sub extract bass from a single stereo cable?
Q3: Do you want different audio for all 4 speakers, in a left, right, side left, side right fashion, or do you want a simpler setup as in most cars, where all left and all right audio respectively is the same?
*Edit: forget all that, get rid of the 2.0 system. It is not worth it, sound will get all garbled if you use a 4.1 or any other setup together.*


----------



## archie10 (Dec 2, 2018)

"failed to execute test tone" 

And even with 2 boxes of 2.0 sound this message appears


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 3, 2018)

archie10 said:


> View attachment 111724
> 
> "failed to execute test tone"
> 
> And even with 2 boxes of 2.0 sound this message appears


*Forget all that, get rid of the 2.0 system. It is not worth it, sound will get all garbled if you use a 4.1 or any other setup together.*
Still, if you want to, you should configure your system for quadraphonic on realtek audio manager.


----------



## archie10 (Dec 4, 2018)

Can you answer me just one more question please?
How about the "full range"
How could I know if my speakers are or not "full range". And what this means?

Thanks 

And sorry if sound rude, english is not my native language, so sometimes i just getting a little more time to understand


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 4, 2018)

archie10 said:


> Can you answer me just one more question please?
> How about the "full range"
> How could I know if my speakers are or not "full range". And what this means?
> 
> ...


Full range: Speakers can play bass.
2.1 is full range; 2.0 is not.


----------



## ghaliharisma (Dec 6, 2018)

Dear audio expert,

i've installed APO Driver and Dolby Atmos for Gaming on my bluetooth aptx and sounds great. but my aptx device only supported 16 bit 48000 hz on the maximum. can anybody give me a Dolby Atmos preset for 16 bit ?

Thank you and best regards.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 6, 2018)

ghaliharisma said:


> Dear audio expert,
> 
> i've installed APO Driver and Dolby Atmos for Gaming on my bluetooth aptx and sounds great. but my aptx device only supported 16 bit 48000 hz on the maximum. can anybody give me a Dolby Atmos preset for 16 bit ?
> 
> Thank you and best regards.


The application processes at 32 bit float. Dolby does not either processes at 24 bit or 16 bit. Windows convert the final audio to 16 bit.
Thus you are already getting the best possible audio.


----------



## ghaliharisma (Dec 6, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> The application processes at 32 bit float. Dolby does not either processes at 24 bit or 16 bit. Windows convert the final audio to 16 bit.
> Thus you are already getting the best possible audio.



ok got it, and how to adjust bass on dynamic mode ? is that possible ?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 6, 2018)

ghaliharisma said:


> ok got it, and how to adjust bass on dynamic mode ? is that possible ?


Increase  <ieq-amount value="10"/> value from 10 to a larger number. Bass will increase and treble decrease.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 6, 2018)

Edit these value and restart DolbyDAXAPI service


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Edit these value and restart DolbyDAXAPI service
> View attachment 112015


Before increasing the bass enhancer boost value, i think that the bass enhancer enable value must be changed; it seems disabled.


----------



## ghaliharisma (Dec 6, 2018)

thanks guys you are the best 
@alanfox2000 @CityCultivator


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 6, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Before increasing the bass enhancer boost value, i think that the bass enhancer enable value must be changed; it seems disabled.


All XML from OEM <bass-enhancer-enable value="0"/> and <audio-optimizer-enable value="0"/>
Is it because the IEQ on dynamic, movie, music, game and voice profiles automatically turn on/off bass enhancer and bass enhancer?
OEM make a different headphones XML with different audio-optimizer-bands, but audio-optimizer-enable value is 0.
I can hear the different even audio-optimizer-enable value is 0.


----------



## ghaliharisma (Dec 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Edit these value and restart DolbyDAXAPI service
> View attachment 112015



can you explain bass extraction function ?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> All XML from OEM <bass-enhancer-enable value="0"/> and <audio-optimizer-enable value="0"/>
> Is it because the IEQ on dynamic, movie, music, game and voice profiles automatically turn on/off bass enhancer and bass enhancer?
> OEM make a different headphones XML with different audio-optimizer-bands, but audio-optimizer-enable value is 0.
> I can hear the different even audio-optimizer-enable value is 0.
> View attachment 112016


I don't know much about if audio optimizer is applied; it isn't supposed to apply to headphones. This paper explains most of Dolby's tech, why and what purpose they serve.


----------



## krush_lion (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello guys, I just installed DTS Headphone X on my laptop. I followed the instructions according to @alanfox2000 website. But I can't select or change any settings in the DTS control panel. Even though, it seems to work, but can't change headphone type or any settings. I'd really appreciate some help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## 10tacle (Dec 12, 2018)

Guys I think I've messed up my system audio-wise and I have no idea how to fix that.

I just tried out these apo drivers as a last resort. Installation went fine, but eventually I got no sound at all. In apos config manager I tried out various configs for my active audio device to unlock surround sound (I believe the last one I tried was DTS connect) and eventually surround settings showed up in the realtek properties. But when I started the audio test I couldn't hear anything.

Later on I chose to give up entirely and live with stereo (for now at least). So I uninstalled apo and reinstalled the realtek stock drivers (I uninstalled the realtek audio device from the device manager to get rid of any modified files, rebooted, realtek audio device showed up in the device manager, update driver -> windows searched for drivers automatically and installed them).

And now even though the realtek device is being recognized and stated "fully functional" by windows, I still get no audio at all.

What can I do to fix that, apart from formatting and reinstalling windows (which I hope won't be necessary)?

MSI Z370M Mortar
Realtek ALC 892
Latest Windows 10 with all updates


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 12, 2018)

10tacle said:


> Guys I think I've messed up my system audio-wise and I have no idea how to fix that.
> 
> I just tried out these apo drivers as a last resort. Installation went fine, but eventually I got no sound at all. In apos config manager I tried out various configs for my active audio device to unlock surround sound (I believe the last one I tried was DTS connect) and eventually surround settings showed up in the realtek properties. But when I started the audio test I couldn't hear anything.
> 
> ...




1. Delete C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTAIODAT.DAT + rtkhdaud.dat
2. Uninstall through Driver Setup API - https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...iver-setup-api-recommend-for-inf-installation
3. Reinstall UAD or Legacy HDA driver

If you have applied "DTS Connect" product config and want 2 channels back, choose* Realtek System Effects * product config  for Realtek Codec*.*


----------



## 10tacle (Dec 12, 2018)

*@alanfox2000 *
Thanks for the reply, I tried that but it didn't help either.

As I said, when I check my sound panel, erything seems perfectly normal. There's absolutely nothing suspicious. I don't have any more Dolby entries in my realtek properties. I have no longer any custom drivers installed. In the realtek properties, It's all set to 2 channel again (there is no other option anyway).

Realtek digital out is set as the default and active sound output, there are no errors, it's listed in the device manager, and my sound system is definitely plugged in and running. But when I go to the realtek properties and click on test, I still can't hear a thing. I tested another optical cable already, but the cable should be fine.

Now after hours of trial and error I booted back into macOS (I have hackintosh on another SSD). Of course this has nothing to do with either Windows or my onboard audio... but now comes the shock. There's no sound coming from digital out in macOS either, even though it worked perfectly before.

I checked the BIOS to see if onboard audio is disabled, but it's enabled.

Is it possible to break the audio chip by messing around with these custom drivers?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 13, 2018)

10tacle said:


> *@alanfox2000 *
> Thanks for the reply, I tried that but it didn't help either.
> 
> As I said, when I check my sound panel, erything seems perfectly normal. There's absolutely nothing suspicious. I don't have any more Dolby entries in my realtek properties. I have no longer any custom drivers installed. In the realtek properties, It's all set to 2 channel again (there is no other option anyway).
> ...



I think the modded driver *RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung.exe *contains rtkhdaud.dat (this rtkhdaud.dat file is not for your devices, that make your digital out broken)

Download Realtek HDA Test Utility
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-3888195

Follow these step that will recreate rtkhdaud.dat that is work for your own deceives
Driver Policy Tab -> Get Policy Driver -> Save ->  Press speakers with a cross button -> Press speakers which don't have a cross button


----------



## krush_lion (Dec 13, 2018)

krush_lion said:


> Hello guys, I just installed DTS Headphone X on my laptop. I followed the instructions according to @alanfox2000 website. But I can't select or change any settings in the DTS control panel. Even though, it seems to work, but can't change headphone type or any settings. I'd really appreciate some help. Thank you in advance.


@alanfox2000 Is there any solution for this?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 13, 2018)

krush_lion said:


> @alanfox2000 Is there any solution for this?


What is your DTS preset XML file
‪C:\ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO
It contains an ID, e.g.
<control name="SSID">10438724</control>


----------



## krush_lion (Dec 13, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> What is your DTS preset XML file
> ‪C:\ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO
> It contains an ID, e.g.
> <control name="SSID">10438724</control>


It says: <control name="SSID">10438724</control>


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 13, 2018)

krush_lion said:


> It says: <control name="SSID">10438724</control>


Delete C:\ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml
Download and install APO Driver 2.3.4 (just uploaded), it will install new slconfig.xml contains ID <control name="SSID">0000000</control>

Delete these registry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SRS Labs
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS Audio

Use Product Config Tool
Restart dts_apo_service Services


----------



## krush_lion (Dec 13, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Delete C:\ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml
> Download and install APO Driver 2.3.4 (just uploaded), it will install new slconfig.xml contains ID <control name="SSID">0000000</control>
> 
> Delete these registry
> ...



I'm sorry but it didn't work. I followed your steps but nothing has changed. I still can't select any options on DTS Audio (I installed DTS Headphone X.) u.u

The new APO Driver 2.3.4 didn't install the new slconfig.xml. Folder is just empty.


----------



## 10tacle (Dec 13, 2018)

@alanfox2000
Firstly:
I got my digital out working again. I uninstalled it from the device manager again, but this time when I reinstalled, I didn‘t let Windows download and install automatically. Instead I selected „let me choose a driver from my hard drive“ (or something similar, I don‘t remember the exact wording). Then Windows gave me a list of several available drivers from the system. I chose realtek high definition and I finally had my sound back.

BUT SECONDLY:
I managed to get DDL and DTS Interactive!!

I stumbled upon the realtek drivers patcher. I noticed that while I was checking out the apo drivers, but you can also download it standalone from here.

Then I downloaded the official realtek drivers for my motherboard. Right from the MSI support page.

I ran the patcher and let it patch rltkAPO and rltkAPO64 (the patcher also asks for rtkAPO and rtkAPO64, but these two didn’t exist whatsoever).

After that, I installed the now patched driver, let it do it‘s thing, accepted the warning that Windows can‘t verify this driver -> install anyway, let it reboot twice, and then I couldn‘t believe it. I fucking got DTS Interactive and DDL in my realtek properties and IT IS REALLY WORKING. HOLY SHIT.

Just started a few games just to verify and shit really has become real. Also, my sound system now indicates DTS when I run a game (before that it was Pro Logic 2). Damn, NO DEDICATED SOUND CARD NEEDED.

Oh my god the nightmare is finally over. Thanks to everyone! I am SO happy right now!


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 15, 2018)

Idk if it is cracked on my PC, I don't find any try trial button on Dolby Access.
My PC don't have installed Dolby Access.
I copy all the DLL files to C:\Windows (remember backup all the Dll)
Reboot
Now there should be a Dolby Atmos for Headphones options, select and apply. (when you select, no popup to M$ store)
Install Dolby Access 2.4.366.0 appx file
Launch Dolby Access and the app tell you to restart PC
Reboot
Launch Dolby Access to see if there any try button
Now, you can restore the original dll

DLL: https://drop.me/M5reyy

However, I tested on virtual machine, the trial button still these.


----------



## Mark Draconian (Dec 15, 2018)

@alanfox2000, i have the paid Dolby Atmos for headphones version and it looks exactly like your images. Try to play some demo from Dolby Access(Amaze is a good one to test) to see/hear if you are getting the object based audio from Atmos for headphones (with the virtual height channels activated and all of related things)


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Idk if it is cracked on my PC, I don't find any try trial button on Dolby Access.
> My PC don't have installed Dolby Access.
> I copy all the DLL files to C:\Windows (remember backup all the Dll)
> Reboot
> ...



Not work
No change








I used unlocker1.9.2  to replace the .dll file.
If you can not recover the .dll file
Use this.
Link


----------



## ghaliharisma (Dec 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Idk if it is cracked on my PC, I don't find any try trial button on Dolby Access.
> My PC don't have installed Dolby Access.
> I copy all the DLL files to C:\Windows (remember backup all the Dll)
> Reboot
> ...



OMG it's working. thanks a lot @alanfox2000


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 16, 2018)

Today, I tested it again on Virtual Machine. Dll replaced and start dolby access app. When the Dolby Access start, Dolby Atmos for Headphones will be found spatial sound format. However, I right click the bottom right speaker icon, Dolby Atmos for Headphones is showed below "Try & Buy from store" on context menu.
And my PC show Dolby Atmos for Headphones is above "Try & buy" on context menu.

Then,
I remember I have installed Dolby Atmos Speaker System before I installed dolby access.
I tested VM again.
Install Dolby Atmos Speaker System. After that, login to M$ store in order to download & install Dolby Access.

Screenshot on VM






I remember these ad (Buy Dolby Atmos for Headphones) show on Dolby Audio







Here is the Notice from Dolby Atmos Speaker System. It said don't work on licensed devices.





My PC has been installed Dolby Atmos Speaker System so my devices get licensed. My assumption is Dolby Atmos for Headphones for free on Dolby Atmos licensed devices.


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 16, 2018)

ghaliharisma said:


> OMG it's working. thanks a lot @alanfox2000



Does it really work?
really ?



alanfox2000 said:


> Today, I tested it again on Virtual Machine. Dll replaced and start dolby access app. When the Dolby Access start, Dolby Atmos for Headphones will be found spatial sound format. However, I right click the bottom right speaker icon, Dolby Atmos for Headphones is showed below "Try & Buy from store" on context menu.
> And my PC show Dolby Atmos for Headphones is above "Try & buy" on context menu.
> 
> Then,
> ...




Windows 10 Pro 1809-17763.194
I have not installed a Dolby Atmos speaker system.

Is this the cause of the problem?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Today, I tested it again on Virtual Machine. Dll replaced and start dolby access app. When the Dolby Access start, Dolby Atmos for Headphones will be found spatial sound format. However, I right click the bottom right speaker icon, Dolby Atmos for Headphones is showed below "Try & Buy from store" on context menu.
> And my PC show Dolby Atmos for Headphones is above "Try & buy" on context menu.
> 
> Then,
> ...


----------



## ghaliharisma (Dec 16, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> Does it really work?
> really ?
> 
> 
> ...



yes it does. you should install Dolby Atmos Speaker System

installation guide has been uploaded by Alan


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 16, 2018)

I installed the Dolby Atmos Speaker System and got the Dolby Atmos for Headphones tab.
Thanks everyone! XD

I installed it like this.

1. Replace .dll files,
2. Install Dolby Access
   3. Reboot
     4. install Dolby atmos Speaker System

Finally, when I installed Dolby Speaker System
dolby atmos for headphones Tabs appeared.


----------



## ghaliharisma (Dec 16, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> View attachment 112673
> 
> I installed the Dolby Atmos Speaker System and got the Dolby Atmos for Headphones tab.
> Thanks everyone! XD
> ...



congratulations. you did it !!


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 16, 2018)

Brilliantninja said:


> No need to do like that, All you need to do is:
> 
> 1.uninstall Dolby access first( if you installed it)
> 2.install Dolby atmos speaker system or Dolby atmos
> ...


Just tested. Dolby Atmos for Headphones is now unlocked.
I did not even install Dolby Access (did not even try it). I only had Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming. I just installed Dolby Access and all was unlocked.
*P.s. all dlls are stock dlls on my system.*


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 21, 2018)

This is the only the version of Dolby Preinstall Kit I get.
Dolby Atmos for Gaming Preinstall Kit 3.20201.255.0 x64 (For DISM install)
DAXUIGaming_3.20201.255.0_x64.appxupload_Windows10_PreinstallKit.zip

DISM command for integrate DAXUIGaming into Win10 ISO image

```
Dism /Image:C:\ISO /Add-ProvisionedAppxPackage /PackagePath:"D:\PreinstallKit\4edb3cc45ba0440ea69a5aef08bb4b26.appx" /DependencyPackagePath:"D:\PreinstallKit\Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.7_1.7.25531.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe.appx" /DependencyPackagePath:"D:\PreinstallKit\Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00_14.0.26706.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe.appx" /LicensePath:"D:\PreinstallKit\4edb3cc45ba0440ea69a5aef08bb4b26_License1.xml"
```


----------



## Jayce (Dec 21, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> View attachment 112673
> 
> I installed the Dolby Atmos Speaker System and got the Dolby Atmos for Headphones tab.
> Thanks everyone! XD
> ...




i have a question. What does doing these installation steps do? Does this allow you use Dolby Atmos for headphones with 5.1 setup? or does it allow you to use both Dolby Atmos for headphones and Dolby Atmos speaker system/Gaming together?

@alanfox2000


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 21, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i have a question. What does doing these installation steps do? Does this allow you use Dolby Atmos for headphones with 5.1 setup? or does it allow you to use both Dolby Atmos for headphones and Dolby Atmos speaker system/Gaming together?
> 
> @alanfox2000


Dolby Atmos for Headphone is a 15$ product. It is purchased from Dolby Access app.
These methods allows unlocking Dolby Atmos for Headphone for free.
It it of less interest to home theater users, more for headphones users.


----------



## mmxx (Dec 22, 2018)

It work on old sound card x-fi still rock Thanks Alan


----------



## Jayce (Dec 22, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby Atmos for Headphone is a 15$ product. It is purchased from Dolby Access app.
> These methods allows unlocking Dolby Atmos for Headphone for free.
> It it of less interest to home theater users, more for headphones users.


For my sound device, in the sound device properties, it says speakers/Headphones, but I only use speakers. So it probably won't work with external speakers right?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 22, 2018)

Jayce said:


> For my sound device, in the sound device properties, it says speakers/Headphones, but I only use speakers. So it probably won't work with external speakers right?


It could work, but it's not designed for speakers.


----------



## Bruci (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello,
I want to select my output device in the endpoints of the FXConfigurator, but there are so many entries in the table. How can I find the right one?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 24, 2018)

@alanfox2000 
You are making the APO driver and now new driver mods. What do you recommend for what purpose?


----------



## Jayce (Dec 24, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> @alanfox2000
> You are making the APO driver and now new driver mods. What do you recommend for what purpose?


well so far, he has only one modded driver mod, which is for creative soundblaster.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 24, 2018)

Jayce said:


> well so far, he has only one modded driver mod, which is for creative soundblaster.


If I remember well, this is also available in APO driver, so why now a modded driver?


----------



## Jayce (Dec 24, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> If I remember well, this is also available in APO driver, so why now a modded driver?


Maybe it is strictly without the apo driver that sometimes causes a stutter in audio at time when something is playing.


----------



## bluebusiness (Dec 25, 2018)

*@alanfox2000*

First off, thank you for your incredible support. I have spent 3 hours reading this thread.
Your Viper4Windows works flawless, finally an update.

Soundblaster Connect 2 I got to work as well via FX Configurator.

Now I have one problem, I don't know how to combine two audio effects.

I read this article, but this seems outdated:
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html

My FX Configurator doesn't look like that.

1. I tried put the combined values into Composite***, apply effects, restart sound services, neither app works
2. I tried put them under processin, neither app works again

I always have to re-do Product Config Tool to apply only one effect.

Any idea?

( I have Realtek ALC BlasterX 720 HD Audio driver installed from RealtekDriver720_2.exe, only this works with Sound Blaster Connect. Dolby Atmos works too, but can't get any of the Dolby Apps to open).

// As I see, multiple effects is not supported anymore.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 26, 2018)

@bluebusiness
Try this first.
If it does not work, Try this one. This one could allow Viper4Windows to work, but some audio effects of Soundblaster may not work properly.
If both does not work ,Soundblaster X-FI MB2 + Viper4Windows.ini.txt will most possibly work.
Now if it still doesn't work, I can't help anymore. Try Installation with Virtual Audio Cable.


----------



## bluebusiness (Dec 26, 2018)

@CityCultivator Thanks so much!

Unfortunately the ini files didn't work. First two, only Sound Blater Connect worked. Last one only V4W.

BUT with the Virtual Audio Cable, it works perfect 

// I can confirm though, using both SB Connect 2 and Viper4Windows adds cracking every few seconds.


----------



## norifuabe (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi,

I'm trying to get SB X-Fi II (MB2) to work on windows 10. My windows 10 version is Pro 64 bit 1809.
Currently I am using Realtek Audio driver "*8597_FF10_PG468_Win10_RS2_RS3_RS4_RS5_Win7_WHQL*" that I downloaded from @alanfox2000 github. FF10 = Creative.

Then I've tried to install original "*SB_XFi-II_R09_XPVistaWin7*" software that came with the Asus Rampage III Formula CD and the only thing functioning on the SB console is the volume control. Other effects not working including THX truStudio Pro.

Please how can I get all effects on SB X-Fi 2 working on win 10 pro 1809? Thank you.


----------



## bluebusiness (Dec 27, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> .





norifuabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to get SB X-Fi II (MB2) to work on windows 10. My windows 10 version is Pro 64 bit 1809.
> Currently I am using Realtek Audio driver "*8597_FF10_PG468_Win10_RS2_RS3_RS4_RS5_Win7_WHQL*" that I downloaded from @alanfox2000 github. FF10 = Creative.
> ...



Did you patch the DLLs? 

There's the GenKG or something .exe which has a description how to patch it inside.


----------



## norifuabe (Dec 28, 2018)

bluebusiness said:


> Did you patch the DLLs?
> 
> There's the GenKG or something .exe which has a description how to patch it inside.



You meant this post here? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...s-work-on-windows.244309/page-25#post-3875460

I have no problem activating the SB x-fi II that came along with original motherboard CD. The original one has shortcut icon that when you double click on it, it will auto register the software.

So by putting the KGA on the above post to "ProgramData->Creative->Softwarelock" folder would get all the effects back?

I'm confuse.


----------



## petra0102 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello everyone. i have an MSI Ge62VR with 6.0.1.8328 Realtek drivers. Ii downloaded apo drivers 2.3.6 and dolby digital plus flex 3, then installed dolby home theater with apo/fx configurator/product config tool. I rebooted the system, but now dolby digital plus won't open and the dolby tab in sound settings says "encountered problems with registry key permissions". The device comes with nahimic sound suite, but it is uninstalled. What should i do? Thanks.



petra0102 said:


> Hello everyone. i have an MSI Ge62VR with 6.0.1.8328 Realtek drivers. Ii downloaded apo drivers 2.3.6 and dolby digital plus flex 3, then installed dolby home theater with apo/fx configurator/product config tool. I rebooted the system, but now dolby digital plus won't open and the dolby tab in sound settings says "encountered problems with registry key permissions". The device comes with nahimic sound suite, but it is uninstalled. What should i do? Thanks.


I solved the problem installing version 7.6.5.1 of Dolby digital plus home theater, now everything works


----------



## ciyus (Jan 2, 2019)

can someone guide me how to install x-fi mb on alc662? i've reinstalled many times but  not working. Do I need a modded or official driver?

when i use 7931_PG448_HDAudio ( this is a modded ver.) i can install any modded APO except x-fi variants.

currently i use official driver ( 8581, win 8.1 x64 )  

thx in advanced


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 2, 2019)

ciyus said:


> can someone guide me how to install x-fi mb on alc662? i've reinstalled many times but  not working. Do I need a modded or official driver?
> 
> when i use 7931_PG448_HDAudio ( this is a modded ver.) i can install any modded APO except x-fi variants.
> 
> ...


Did you try APO Driver?


----------



## ciyus (Jan 2, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Did you try APO Driver?



yeah i've tried APO driver and still no luck. Also, when i choose DTS digital entertainment the control panel is same like realtek


----------



## magnorocha111 (Jan 4, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Idk if it is cracked on my PC, I don't find any try trial button on Dolby Access.
> My PC don't have installed Dolby Access.
> I copy all the DLL files to C:\Windows (remember backup all the Dll)
> Reboot
> ...


the file seems to have been deleted, can you resend it? It would be a great help.
thank you!


----------



## dododo (Jan 4, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Idk if it is cracked on my PC, I don't find any try trial button on Dolby Access.
> My PC don't have installed Dolby Access.
> I copy all the DLL files to C:\Windows (remember backup all the Dll)
> Reboot
> ...




应用安装失败,错误消息: 无法满足安装的先决条件。 (0x80073cfd)


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 4, 2019)

magnorocha111 said:


> the file seems to have been deleted, can you resend it? It would be a great help.
> thank you!


1. Uninstall Dolby Access.
2. Install Dolby Atmos APO (e.g. Dolby Atmos  System for Gaming). Open the app and see that it is opening properly.
3. Reinstall Dolby Access. Dolby Atmos for Headphones should have been unlocked.


----------



## Retek (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello!

I want use Realtek driver and Dolby home theater v4 on Windows 10 RS1 (10.0.14393). Motherboard ALC889.

What I doing:

1. Install Visual C++ and .Net For Windows 10, install .Net and Visual C++ Appx.

2. Install APO Driver. Choose: FX configurator 2.0.1.8 and Dolby PCEE4 7.2.8000.17 driver.

3. Install DolbyHomeTheater (from Audio\sound enhancerts). Use DolbyHomeTheater.reg ?

4. Install driver from gitHub: Realtek High Definition Audio 6.0.1.8606 WHQL. Version FF00 and FF10 not differense. Endpoint result down.

5. Open FX Configurator from start menu, select the endpoint: [Active] speakers Realtek HD audio (analog). May be choose (HDMI)? Not. Endpoint result down.

6. Use "Backup" button under "Endpoint Registry" section.  Follow the audio enhancer installation instruction. 

7. Use "Product Config Tool"  button under "Tool" section. Select one of the products from drop down list: Dolby home theater v4. See in window:

Windows 7+ (32/64-bit)
All Hardware ID.

8. Click "Apply Product Settings to Selected Endpoints"... reload or not... not differents.

Nothing. Not work. Where is mistake? Help me please.

Of course Dolby home theater working, but not react on sound. There is only Dolby digital plus in system panel. And it work.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 10, 2019)

Retek said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want use Realtek driver and Dolby home theater v4 on Windows 10 RS1 (10.0.14393). Motherboard ALC889.
> 
> ...


1. Is that github driver normal HDA driver, or an UAD driver? APO driver works on HDA driver.
2. Your point 4; "Endpoint result down"; what does that mean? Audio does not play?
3. Where did you find Dolby digital plus? Referring to last line.


----------



## ajinkya4793 (Jan 10, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Just test


Can you tell me which registry I need to import for Dolby Atmos Sound System and Viper4Windows?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 10, 2019)

ajinkya4793 said:


> Can you tell me which registry I need to import for Dolby Atmos Sound System and Viper4Windows?


You don't have to import registry keys; Product config tool does the proper application if needed. Just apply the proper configuration that you want.


----------



## yousa (Jan 10, 2019)

i installed realtek hda driver and apo driver and followed the instructions for installing sound blaster 5 desktop app , but it showing me this ! any help .. please  
https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/12/realtek-modded-driver.html


----------



## OMER (Jan 10, 2019)

yousa said:


> i installed realtek hda driver and apo driver and followed the instructions for installing sound blaster 5 desktop app , but it showing me this ! any help .. please
> https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/12/realtek-modded-driver.html
> View attachment 114319



I  tried alanfox's modded driver, i too had encountered same problem, ask alanfox directly through private messaging to his inbox


----------



## yousa (Jan 10, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Today, I tested it again on Virtual Machine. Dll replaced and start dolby access app. When the Dolby Access start, Dolby Atmos for Headphones will be found spatial sound format. However, I right click the bottom right speaker icon, Dolby Atmos for Headphones is showed below "Try & Buy from store" on context menu.
> And my PC show Dolby Atmos for Headphones is above "Try & buy" on context menu.
> 
> Then,
> ...


Dolby Atmos Speaker System install?


----------



## Retek (Jan 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Is that github driver normal HDA driver, or an UAD driver? APO driver works on HDA driver.
> 2. Your point 4; "Endpoint result down"; what does that mean? Audio does not play?
> 3. Where did you find Dolby digital plus? Referring to last line.



I use Win 10x64.

1. Driver from here: https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release/releases/tag/6.0.1.8606
Name:
Generic
8606_FF0C_FF00_FF01_FF03_FF04_FF06_FF10_PG468_Win10_RS2_RS3_RS4_RS5_Win7_WHQL.rar

2. I download driver from github, but There are many drivers inside. I choose 2 of many: Version FF00 and FF10.
Install Version FF00, try turn ON DolbyTHv4, not work.
Sound there is.
Dolby digital plus does work.
Delete all.

Install Version FF10, try turn ON DolbyTHv4, not work.
Sound there is.
Dolby digital plus does work.
Delete all.

3. Playback devices->speakers Realtek HD audio.





Now is turn OFF.

And in Tab "additionally" there is no Dolby THv4 too.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 11, 2019)

Retek said:


> I use Win 10x64.
> 
> 1. Driver from here: https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release/releases/tag/6.0.1.8606
> Name:
> ...


Why don't you just not use Dolby Digital Plus?


----------



## Retek (Jan 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Why don't you just not use Dolby Digital Plus?



My motherboard support DolbyHTv4. In Win 7 was. DolbyHTv4 programm has more settings, intelligent equalizer and others. Why does not work? What I doing uncorrect?

And not understand GitHub. New release (8612_FF0C_FF00_FF01_FF03_FF04_FF06_FF10_PG468_Win10_RS2_RS3_RS4_RS5_Win7_WHQL) has many drivers. What will choose?

Found where.


----------



## Jayce (Jan 12, 2019)

@alanfox2000 I need help. I can't install the New Apo Driver v2.3.7, I get error message when opening the apo driver saying "Windows cannot access the specific device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permission to access the item."

Please help me fix this.


----------



## Jayce (Jan 14, 2019)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 I need help. I can't install the New Apo Driver v2.3.7, I get error message when opening the apo driver saying "Windows cannot access the specific device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permission to access the item."
> 
> Please help me fix this.


I got it working again,thanks to no one in this Chat.


----------



## Retek (Jan 14, 2019)

Manual equalizer not work in Dolby digital plus home theater. Thanks for help.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 14, 2019)

Jayce said:


> I got it working, thanks to no one in this Chat.


I did not install that version (currently on 2.3.3). What happened? What was the real problem? How did you fix it.


----------



## Jayce (Jan 14, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I did not install that version (currently on 2.3.3). What happened? What was the real problem? How did you fix it.


I had to reinstall Windows 10. Look at post #1,194


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 14, 2019)

Jayce said:


> I had to reinstall Windows 10. Look at post #1,194


The 1,194th post just said that you had an error message.


Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 I need help. I can't install the New Apo Driver v2.3.7, I get error message when opening the apo driver saying "Windows cannot access the specific device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permission to access the item."
> 
> Please help me fix this.


Then you said you solved the problem.


Jayce said:


> I got it working again,thanks to no one in this Chat.


I thought that you found a bug in the installer. Expected some excellent detective work.
Turns out, reinstalling Windows also removes loads of problems.


----------



## Jayce (Jan 14, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> The 1,194th post just said that you had an error message.
> 
> Then you said you solved the problem.
> 
> ...


I said I got the problem when unistalling/installing Apo driver. But no one wanted to help, I went with the last resort and reinstalled Windows 10


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 14, 2019)

Jayce said:


> I said I got the problem when unistalling/installing Apo driver. But no one wanted to help, I went with the last resort and reinstalled Windows 10


At times, no one knows how to solve a problem. So most probably, everyone was silent.
These are the risks that we in this little group have to take.


----------



## Jayce (Jan 14, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> At times, no one knows how to solve a problem. So most probably, everyone was silent.
> These are the risks that we in this little group have to take.


Well, @alanfox2000 probably could have helped since he made the APO Driver.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Jan 18, 2019)

@alanfox2000 

Hey Alan,
how to get  script configuration of Realtek hda with effects and dolby digital plus to work?
I copied dolby's lfx,ui and proccessing lfx ti realtek legacy render script and previous instaled dolby 7.6.5.1 driver and control panel,but dolbys control panel doesnt show any proccesing.


----------



## HexedHavoc (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi All!

New here, just found this forum from here:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...dia-hdmi-sound-drivers-/post/5921475/#5921475

I use a samsung qled tv as my computer display (via hdmi) and just recently hooked up some 5.1 speakers to it the TV via optical cable. Seems to work fine but most sources from PC are just 2 channel... The above thread mentions some instructions (pasted below) that can enable/force? 5.1 dolby digital on the hdmi connection or something? 

1. Go to https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html and download the latest setup version.
2. Install Dolby Home Theater V4 / Dolby Advanced Audio V2.
3. Open FX Configurator.
4. Click Product Config Tool.
5. Select Dolby Home Theater V4.
6. Click Apply Product Settings to Selected Endpoints.
7. Open Sound Control Panel, go to the Advanced tab, and in the default format option, select Dolby Digital.
8. Go enjoy DDL. P.s. this also provide you with Dolby's upmixing solution, which is a direct precursor to the current Dolby surround upmixer, the upmixer used on modern Dolby Atmos receivers for their upmixing. 

But it is a little confusing... when I run the APO Driver installation I'm met with this screen so I don't know what to select XD







Any help is appreciated!  Thanks!!


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 24, 2019)

HexedHavoc said:


> Hi All!
> 
> New here, just found this forum from here:
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...dia-hdmi-sound-drivers-/post/5921475/#5921475
> ...


It is the PCEE4 one. The "Dolby Home Theater V4 / Dolby Advanced Audio V2" name was later changed.
Try the DS1 instead of PCEE4. It is Dolby Digital Plus software. It also can do DDP.
Install it.
P.s. I was the original poster there.


----------



## HexedHavoc (Jan 24, 2019)

Sorry, I have some more questions  First let me clarify how I've got my set up and what I'm trying to achieve...

I have my PC into TV (samsung 2018 qled) via HDMI cable and use hdmi audio in windows and disabled onboard sound.
I then have an Optical cable from the TV to my crappy old dvd home theatre receiver which then has 5.1 speakers connected. 

If I play Dolby Digital files in VLC I notice it does pass through correctly...  but If I watch youtube 5.1 test videos or even play some games, the 5.1 doesn't work. If I watch those same test videos using my TV browser it works... I assume because its a direct connection from TV to Receiver.

I've also changed Extension Blocks in CRU (Custom Resolution Utility) so that Speaker Setup has 5.1 and also set LPCM to 6 channels under Audio Formats. That allowed me to select 5.1 in windows but didn't seem to change anything  Not sure if adding more Audio Formats would fix this?

Will the above APO method make it so everything will use Dolby Digital or something? Or am I confused


----------



## OMER (Jan 24, 2019)

HexedHavoc said:


> Sorry, I have some more questions  First let me clarify how I've got my set up and what I'm trying to achieve...
> 
> I have my PC into TV (samsung 2018 qled) via HDMI cable and use hdmi audio in windows and disabled onboard sound.
> I then have an Optical cable from the TV to my crappy old dvd home theatre receiver which then has 5.1 speakers connected.
> ...



Desktop versions of Dolby Audio & Home Theater (DS1, PCEE3, PCEE4) does not support 5.1 & 7.1

Use UWP versions of Dolby Atmos in Windows 10, it supports 7.1, just edit it's xml file & set it to 7.1

First Install Realtek UAD, it's UWP version for windows 10, set to 7.1 in speaker properties

Then install APO Driver & install Dolby UWP app of your choice


----------



## HexedHavoc (Jan 24, 2019)

This will then make 5.1 work with games/youtube etc? Where do I get the Realtek UAD from?


----------



## OMER (Jan 24, 2019)

HexedHavoc said:


> This will then make 5.1 work with games/youtube etc? Where do I get the Realtek UAD from?



Yes it works with every possible media type files & formats

Here is the link for Realtek UAD Driver - https://minhaskamal.github.io/DownGit/#/home?url=https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/tree/master/UAD/Realtek

Link for Realtek Audio Control UWP App link - https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...ontrol/9p2b8mcsvpln&sa=D&ust=1548331952574000

================================================
Instructions
-----------------

NOTE: Uninstall all third party previous audio drivers & audio enhancers, except High Defination Audio Device

Enable Developer mode (requires Internet to fully enable it)' from - Settings/ Update & Security

Dolby UWP Apps enables 7.1, if Realtek UAD installed

Make sure Internet Connection is active

Install required UWP .NET Freameworks & Runtimes

You can also install Realtek UAD manually by following below instructions
==============================================================================================================================
1 - Open Realtek Folder, Open folder 'Codec_XXXX'

2 - Right click on 'HDXRT', click 'Install', if it prompts to reboot, then Reboot Windows

3 - Now open 'Realtek' folder, go to 'CodecExtOem_RTK_XXXX'

4 - Right click on 'HDX_GenericExt_RTK'

5 - Install 'Realtek Audio Control' UWP App, Open app to see if it is working properly or not

6 - Apply this method if Realtek UWP App shows RPC Error, Open folder 'RealtekService_XXX', right click on 'RealtekService', & select 'Install'

7 - To conform successful installation, '(Realtek(R) Audio)' should appear like this in speaker proporties

8 - Now install APO Driver, during installation, select - Dolby DAX API Service 3.20201.262.0, remember this 3.20201.262.0 versions changes with dolby driver updates, but choose this option only for dolby v3

9 - Run FX Configurator, make sure Endpoints is selected as '[Active]Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)'

10 - Click on 'Product Config Tool'

11 - Select which 'Dolby UWP Products' you want to install,

12 - Click on 'Apply Product Settings to Selected Endpoints'

13 - Now Click on 'Restart Windows Audio Service', close the app,

14 - Now copy 'Default' xml file based on which Dolby UWP App you installed - copy xml file ' to - C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc

15 - Now install Dolby UWP App based on config selected in 'Product Config Tool', restart 'Dolby DAX API Service' from Task Manager

16 - Now open Your selected Dolby UWP App, if shows error, wait for sometime till folder'Dolby' is created itself in this location (C:\Program Files\Common Files)

17 - If still shows errors, uninstall everthing you installed, reboot & reinstall with same instructions with working active internet connection


----------



## HexedHavoc (Jan 24, 2019)

Don't suppose you got discord or steam and could walk me through it?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 24, 2019)

OMER said:


> Desktop versions of Dolby Audio & Home Theater (DS1, PCEE3, PCEE4) does not support 5.1 & 7.1
> 
> Use UWP versions of Dolby Atmos in Windows 10, it supports 7.1, just edit it's xml file & set it to 7.1
> 
> ...


DS1, PCEE4 fully support 5.1,7.1 They use what Dolby called the next generation surround decoder. Personally tested. Also does Stereo to 5.1,7.1.
PCEE3 does Dolby ProLogic 2x.
Your solution is no good for him, as he is using ARC. ARC output is the PC HDMI output.
HexedHavoc needs DDL over HDMI. He does not need onboard audio.
@HexedHavoc You need DDL for Youtube 5.1, as LPCM 6ch is not possible over SPDIF, which ARC is based upon.
Use my solution for 5.1 out.
OMER's solution requires you to use onboard realtek spdif.
If you have SPDIF on your board, then use OMER's method and hook your home theater to your motherboard SPDIF.


----------



## OMER (Jan 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> DS1, PCEE4 fully support 5.1,7.1 They use what Dolby called the next generation surround decoder. Personally tested. Also does Stereo to 5.1,7.1.
> PCEE3 does Dolby ProLogic 2x.
> Your solution is no good for him, as he is using ARC. ARC output is the PC HDMI output.
> HexedHavoc needs DDL over HDMI. He does not need onboard audio.
> ...



I thought better to give him a better & newer version of dolby audio service which is widely implemented by oem's in laptops, pcee4 is old & used by small number of people

As you know UWP Dolby audio system is more improved version of dolby audio systems, that's the reason more OEM'S are implementing in their laptops more than any other audio technologies like dts

I'am just helping him out by giving him more improved version of dolby audio systems

Everyone wants latest things in market, only few people uses pcee4, i'am not criticizing your method, but latest is always is better & more improved

It's upto * HexedHavoc to choose between old one or the latest improved one*


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 24, 2019)

OMER said:


> I thought better to give him a better & newer version of dolby audio service which is widely implemented by oem's in laptops, pcee4 is old & used by small number of people
> 
> As you know UWP Dolby audio system is more improved version of dolby audio systems, that's the reason more OEM'S are implementing in their laptops more than any other audio technologies like dts
> 
> ...


You did say that the old software does not support stereo. That was wrong.
Even if improved, I rarely recommend users of APO driver to use anything later than DS1. That is because the effort and additional steps required is not that rewarding in audio quality for a newbie to perform. On my 5.1, I did not see any improvements in stereo upscaling with DS1 and DAX 3.2.*.
I personally use Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming. I love it, but to a new user installing that is more prone to mistakes. So I tell them to do it easy by using DS1.
Finally, that user requires DDL over HDMI (User is using HDMI ARC). Putting DDL with DAX 3.2.* is much more work.
You might do it, and troubleshoot any problems if the setup doesn't work. A newbie may not, and abandon the procedure completly.


----------



## OMER (Jan 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You did say that the old software does not support stereo. That was wrong.
> Even if improved, I rarely recommend users of APO driver to use anything later than DS1. That is because the effort and additional steps required is not that rewarding in audio quality for a newbie to perform. On my 5.1, I did not see any improvements in stereo upscaling with DS1 and DAX 3.2.*.
> I personally use Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming. I love it, but to a new user installing that is more prone to mistakes. So I tell them to do it easy by using DS1.
> Finally, that user requires DDL over HDMI (User is using HDMI ARC). Putting DDL with DAX 3.2.* is much more work.
> You might do it, and troubleshoot any problems if the setup doesn't work. A newbie may not, and abandon the procedure completly.



Yes, that's the deliberate mistake i did to make him use new dolby

But i too use Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming

I understand, did he asked you for help personally, if he did, help him with pcee4


----------



## HexedHavoc (Jan 25, 2019)

*head explodes*
just so you guys know... I am not using the HDMI ARC port... my receiver is very old and doesn't support it :/ I am using optical cable from tv to receiver... does this matter?

Should I just get a 5.1 sound card that has optical? Something like .. Asus Xonar DG PCI 5.1 ?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 25, 2019)

HexedHavoc said:


> *head explodes*
> just so you guys know... I am not using the HDMI ARC port... my receiver is very old and doesn't support it :/ I am using optical cable from tv to receiver... does this matter?
> Should I just get a 5.1 sound card that has optical? Something like .. Asus Xonar DG PCI 5.1 ?


Your setup is just like ARC.
ARC is SPDIF over HDMI from TV to receiver + remote control functionality. It was made to reduce cable clutter between DVD home theater who used two cables to connect to TV; HDMI from DVD to TV for video and SPDIF from TV to DVD, and made it only one.
Thus proceed as I described, or if your motherboard has SPDIF, use OMER's method.


----------



## HexedHavoc (Jan 25, 2019)

Nah no SPDIF on mobo. To use ARC doesn't my receiver need to support it and then I also need to use a hdmi cable from said receiver to the TV's ARC port? Or am I mistaken?

At the moment I have PC to TV via HDMI 1 port.

Optical Cable to Receiver.

My TV does have an Arc Port which is HDMI 4.... but my receiver is from like 2008 and dont think it supports it?

My TV is Samsung Q6FN ... here is its input specs: http://prntscr.com/mbveco


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 25, 2019)

ARC is a bundle of classic HDMI and SPDIF.
Don't mind all that; just do my steps, and DDL will be enabled on your system.


----------



## HexedHavoc (Jan 25, 2019)

One thing I don't understand is how the Realtek stuff works... dont I need a realtek chipset or something?

what would be doing the processing?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 25, 2019)

HexedHavoc said:


> One thing I don't understand is how the Realtek stuff works... dont I need a realtek chipset or something?
> 
> what would be doing the processing?


You absolutely do need a Realtek chipset and your receiver connected to it via SPDIF. If your motherboard does not have SPDIF, forget all of OMER's post.


----------



## HexedHavoc (Jan 25, 2019)

So I should just do this?

1. Go to https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html and download the latest setup version.
2. Install Dolby Home Theater V4 / Dolby Advanced Audio V2.
3. Open FX Configurator.
4. Click Product Config Tool.
5. Select Dolby Home Theater V4.
6. Click Apply Product Settings to Selected Endpoints.
7. Open Sound Control Panel, go to the Advanced tab, and in the default format option, select Dolby Digital.
8. Go enjoy DDL. P.s. this also provide you with Dolby's upmixing solution, which is a direct precursor to the current Dolby surround upmixer, the upmixer used on modern Dolby Atmos receivers for their upmixing.

Method disadvantages: This will most probably break protected audio transfer, or protected audio may not be encoded.


Do I need to worry about the possible audio protection breaking? XD


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 25, 2019)

HexedHavoc said:


> So I should just do this?
> 
> 1. Go to https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html and download the latest setup version.
> 2. Install Dolby Home Theater V4 / Dolby Advanced Audio V2.
> ...


Some updates:
2. Install PCEE4 7.***.
5. Select Dolby Home Theater V4 (HDMI).
7. Similar instructions, but if you do not find Dolby Digital available, redo step 5 with Dolby Home Theater V4 (Analog).

Protected Audio: HDCP protection for Blu-Ray/Netflix content.
This limitation has now been removed.


----------



## HexedHavoc (Jan 25, 2019)

Ok so I've got the APO downloaded... and I just downloaded DolbyHomeTheater.msi and .reg and DolbyAdvancedAudio.msi and .reg...

thats all I need right?

I still don't understand what does the processing with this method XD


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 25, 2019)

HexedHavoc said:


> Ok so I've got the APO downloaded... and I just downloaded DolbyHomeTheater.msi and .reg and DolbyAdvancedAudio.msi and .reg...
> 
> thats all I need right?
> 
> I still don't understand what does the processing with this method XD


No regfile needed, Advanced audio not needed.
Install APO Driver first.


----------



## HexedHavoc (Jan 25, 2019)

Please add me on discord CityCultivator 

I'm paranoid I'm gonna do something wrong, so would be nice to at least have live text via discord while I do it  thanks


----------



## OMER (Jan 25, 2019)

Alanfox2000 can you help me

I sometimes hear fluctuated audio, cracking sound with all dolby uwp apps, it is happening even with original xml's, do you know what's the cause of this, do we need any extra config for fully stable audio, audio problem is like sometimes audio distorted, crackling, fluctuating, please give me a solution


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 25, 2019)

OMER said:


> Alanfox2000 can you help me
> 
> I sometimes hear fluctuated audio, cracking sound with all dolby uwp apps, it is happening even with original xml's, do you know what's the cause of this, do we need any extra config for fully stable audio, audio problem is like sometimes audio distorted, crackling, fluctuating, please give me a solution


Is your CPU running at 100% at any moment the cracking occurs?


----------



## OMER (Jan 25, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Is your CPU running at 100% at any moment the cracking occurs?



No not at all, it normal, it's not just me,, another user JAYCE using dolby gaming uwp has same issue, sometimes audio stutters, everything is great, but while playing games this stuttering & lagging is frequent, in movies profile it is less frequent, but while gaming it increases, but stuttering is there

I think every user of dolby uwp apps has this issue, they just need to listen carefully, it's there, it's not flawless, it has audio stuttering issue in all dolby uwp apps, even with original untouched xmls

I tried with & without Realtek UAD, it's same, this is the issue of dolby drivers or xml's config, not sure which of these two actually making this audio stuttering

Alanfox seems uninterested, not at all replying, i asked personally & in main forums, he is not responding


----------



## asgard88tm (Jan 25, 2019)

@alanfox2000 
Hi Alan! Can you help me?
Try to enable Hahimic 3 on my ALC889
What I've done
1. Install driver for audiocard. Tried many different versions eg 8612_HDA_UAD_Win10 FF03 and FF00. At last try i use official from asus site. Driver version  6.0.1.7503
2. Install APO driver with only Nahimic Service Component 
3. Copy NH3ProductSettings.cab from your mediafire forlder to C:\Windows\System32\A-Volute\AGSConfigurator
4. Install Nahimic UWP app ver A-Volute.Nahimic_1.2.10.0
5. Used the product setup tool to configure spekers point
6. reboot
I see that Nakhimik started and looks good. 
But any changes in the equalizer or settings do not change anything with the sound.
HELP! I dont know what to do


----------



## Xeonic (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello! Please help me . I have Edifier G4 headphones They have a USB port. Can I connect them to the sound blaster? And How? + They have a built-in sound card (C-media)


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 26, 2019)

Xeonic said:


> Hello! Please help me . I have Edifier G4 headphones They have a USB port. Can I connect them to the sound blaster? And How? + They have a built-in sound card (C-media)


You have a soundblaster sound card?


----------



## Jayce (Jan 26, 2019)

OMER said:


> No not at all, it normal, it's not just me,, another user JAYCE using dolby gaming uwp has same issue, sometimes audio stutters, everything is great, but while playing games this stuttering & lagging is frequent, in movies profile it is less frequent, but while gaming it increases, but stuttering is there
> 
> I think every user of dolby uwp apps has this issue, they just need to listen carefully, it's there, it's not flawless, it has audio stuttering issue in all dolby uwp apps, even with original untouched xmls
> 
> ...


Yeah, it happens with both 3.20 xml and 3.3.0 xml. I don't what makes it happen. I tried many solutions, none has worked so far. I think it might be a issue with v3 or Apo driver.


----------



## Xeonic (Jan 27, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You have a soundblaster sound card?


Sound card embedded in headphones


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 27, 2019)

Xeonic said:


> Sound card embedded in headphones


"Can I connect them to the sound blaster? "
What did you mean by "the sound blaster"?


----------



## Xeonic (Jan 27, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> "Can I connect them to the sound blaster? "
> What did you mean by "the sound blaster"?



Connect to sound blasterx 720


----------



## LEO33 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello!

Does *Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3* work with the native Microsoft HD audio driver using the APO driver? Because i get the error "_There is no supported audio device available_" when starting the software.
My mortherboard is ASRock N68-S, with VIA VT1708S (no Realtek ) codec, on Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 27, 2019)

LEO33 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does *Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3* work with the native Microsoft HD audio driver using the APO driver? Because i get the error "_There is no supported audio device available_" when starting the software.
> My mortherboard is ASRock N68-S, with VIA VT1708S (no Realtek ) codec, on Windows 7 64bit.


Did you do the GenKGA step?


----------



## Jayce (Jan 27, 2019)

OMER said:


> No not at all, it normal, it's not just me,, another user JAYCE using dolby gaming uwp has same issue, sometimes audio stutters, everything is great, but while playing games this stuttering & lagging is frequent, in movies profile it is less frequent, but while gaming it increases, but stuttering is there
> 
> I think every user of dolby uwp apps has this issue, they just need to listen carefully, it's there, it's not flawless, it has audio stuttering issue in all dolby uwp apps, even with original untouched xmls
> 
> ...


@alanfox2000 


It doesn't just happen with V3 preset+app.
It happens in v2 preset+app.
It even happens with DlDolby's dolby Atmos for gaming.
Please find a way to fix this common issue, because it messes up the audio experience.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 27, 2019)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000
> 
> 
> It doesn't just happen with V3 preset+app.
> ...


At this point, isn't this a Dolby (the developer's) bug?


----------



## OMER (Jan 27, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> At this point, isn't this a Dolby (the developer's) bug?



If it's a bug, OEM'S will never implement in their laptops, we just need some extra config or driver files to fix this issue, oem's have that extra config or driver files given by dolby legitimately & purchased, we are using dolby uwp illegitimately & incomplete dolby uwp, may be this is the reason we lack those extra config


----------



## LEO33 (Jan 27, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Did you do the GenKGA step?


I missed this one. But still the error appears. The file _CTL02H0X2.kga_ is missing from *GenKGA3.1*. Where can I find that file?


----------



## OMER (Jan 27, 2019)

LEO33 said:


> I missed this one. But still the error appears. The file _CTL02H0X2.kga_ is missing from *GenKGA3.1*. Where can I find that file?



Use Romulus made, All in activator for all creative audio enhancers, you will find his page in this audio forums


----------



## LEO33 (Jan 27, 2019)

OMER said:


> Use Romulus made, All in activator for all creative audio enhancers, you will find his page in this audio forums


Again does not work. The file _CTL02H0X2.kga_ is still missing.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 28, 2019)

LEO33 said:


> Again does not work. The file _CTL02H0X2.kga_ is still missing.


Could you take a screenshot of Windows Explorer showing all files you got?


----------



## LEO33 (Jan 28, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Could you take a screenshot of Windows Explorer showing all files you got?


I solved using _GenKGA 3.0_ from this post. It was the only one that generated the key that was needed.


----------



## MahmudinCORE (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi

What is RTK in 8622_UAD_WHQL_RTK_2019_0125_135248.zip driver?


----------



## krush_lion (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello guys, I've been looking for "Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming" inside the Audio Enhancers folder on mediafire, but isn't there. Can somebody upload it, please? Thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 31, 2019)

krush_lion said:


> Hello guys, I've been looking for "" inside the Audio Enhancers folder on mediafire, but isn't there. Can somebody upload it, please? Thanks


The app is the same as for Dolby Atmos for Gaming. The xml files you use will change the app from Dolby Atmos for Gaming to Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jan 31, 2019)

New config file AutoSwitchConfig.xml found on new release Dolby DAX API Service 3.20301.319.0 included in APO Driver 2.4.0


----------



## ajinkya4793 (Jan 31, 2019)

I was using V4W and Dolby Atmos. Now after windows update both don't seem to be working. Do I need to repeat the whole process? Sorry, I searched this thread but couldn't find anything relevant.

Edit: Just found a post, let's see if it helps.


----------



## harris123424 (Feb 1, 2019)

Dolby atmos for gaming is good for headphones virtual surround 7.1? I must to edit xml for vitual 7.1?
Sound blaster 720 has option for 2.0 , 5.1  and 7.1 headphones.


----------



## consoled (Feb 1, 2019)

harris123424 said:


> Dolby atmos for gaming is good for headphones virtual surround 7.1? I must to edit xml for vitual 7.1?
> Sound blaster 720 has option for 2.0 , 5.1  and 7.1 headphones.


Dolby Atmos for Gaming already default supports virual surround for headphone. You do not need to edit in xml



Jayce said:


> does this fix the audio distortion/audio stuttering issue that we were experiencing on post #1,238?
> AutoSwitchConfig.xml doesn't seem to switch anything.
> 
> Also DolbyAtmosforGaming_3.20301.311.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx new version in your enhancers folder, won't let me install it. It says
> *Error : App installer failed to install package dependencies. Ask the Developer for package.*


Reduce the value of Volmax Boost down
May be due to exceeding the Headroom limit. It will distort


----------



## OMER (Feb 1, 2019)

N


consoled said:


> Dolby Atmos for Gaming already default supports virual surround for headphone. You do not need to edit in xml
> 
> 
> Reduce the value of Volmax Boost down
> ...



New updated drivers seems to fixed this, it's not about volume boost, it occurred even with original xmls with previous drivers, with new drivers it looks like audio issues are fixed


----------



## Jayce (Feb 1, 2019)

consoled said:


> Reduce the value of Volmax Boost down
> May be due to exceeding the Headroom limit. It will distort
> View attachment 115473



This is not the reason why the distortion/stuttering of audio happens. Dolby finally fixed the issue.


----------



## krush_lion (Feb 1, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> The app is the same as for Dolby Atmos for Gaming. The xml files you use will change the app from Dolby Atmos for Gaming to Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming


It worked, thank you!


----------



## OMER (Feb 4, 2019)

*Help me alanfox2000, dolby has problems, see the images below, i don't know others have same problem or not, but in my pc new dolby drivers have problems*

New updated Dolby UWP Drivers has a problem of High CPU usage & High memory usage, i even reinstalled Windows 10, it same, no difference, same problem
I have highlighted it in image below, see image






Dolby Gaming app showing same old driver error, but i did everything correct, i think problem is with new updated drivers


----------



## dpg (Feb 5, 2019)

Yes I have the same issue.
win 10 64 bit 1809


----------



## Jayce (Feb 5, 2019)

OMER said:


> *Help me alanfox2000, dolby has problems, see the images below, i don't know others have same problem or not, but in my pc new dolby drivers have problems*
> 
> New updated Dolby UWP Drivers has a problem of High CPU usage & High memory usage, i even reinstalled Windows 10, it same, no difference, same problem
> I have highlighted it in image below, see image
> ...


This issue doesn't happen to me with the latest version of Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming. I don't how this happens for you.


----------



## Danny (Feb 10, 2019)

With the new APO Driver 2.4.0 both Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming & Dolby Atmos for Headphones spartial work perfectly. But something I wonder, when I set the share mode default at studio mode 48kHz 24bit the sound is very weird, the bass were louder and the vocal is not normal because of the bass, but I set down to 48kHz 16bit everything works fine. I have ALC887, running win10 RS5, i use 5.1 analog Soundmax B-10W connect via 3 RCA to 3.5mm on backpanel of the mobo.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 10, 2019)

@alanfox2000 You still have that preset that enable headphone effect on any endpoint for Dolby 3.xxxxx.yyy.z? I would like to try it.


----------



## Danny (Feb 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @alanfox2000 You still have that preset that enable headphone effect on any endpoint for Dolby 3.xxxxx.yyy.z? I would like to try it.


just install dolby atmos speaker system for gaming first. then download dolby access. boom now you have access to the spartial dolby atmos for headphone.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 11, 2019)

Danny said:


> just install dolby atmos speaker system for gaming first. then download dolby access. boom now you have access to the spartial dolby atmos for headphone.


I am not talking about Dolby Atmos for Headphone; I was one of the first to find that method. I am talking about headphone effect for regular stereo content, like the headphone default, small, medium, large that dolby atmos speaker system for gaming provides for headphone users.
I an asking for a modded xml file.


----------



## harris123424 (Feb 11, 2019)

sound blaster cinema 5 or dolby for gaming, better for gaming? ( virtual 7.1 headphones)


----------



## Danny (Feb 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I am not talking about Dolby Atmos for Headphone; I was one of the first to find that method. I am talking about headphone effect for regular stereo content, like the headphone default, small, medium, large that dolby atmos speaker system for gaming provides for headphone users.
> I an asking for a modded xml file.


I dont think the atmos for headphone is workingall the time. Its only work when there is a atmos content. You will see the line "Dolby atmos for headphone is in use" when you play the demo content or some media content which support atmos media. Otherwise its wont run and only use the speaker system for gaming setting


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 11, 2019)

Danny said:


> I dont think the atmos for headphone is workingall the time. Its only work when there is a atmos content. You will see the line "Dolby atmos for headphone is in use" when you play the demo content or some media content which support atmos media. Otherwise its wont run and only use the speaker system for gaming setting


Indeed Atmos for Headphone does not work for regular stereo. The dolby atmos speaker system for gaming by itself provides the Dolby Headphone effect. This effect is automatically applied on any headphone endpoint. You will recognise that an endpoint was recognised as headphone when dolby atmos speaker system for gaming displays a headphone icon on top. It is the third button from the left. If it is absent, it is replaced by a non-clickable speaker icon.
On headphone mode, you can click the headphone button to open a window that allows for selection of headphone preset.
Your device must support a headphone endpoint. On realtek, it is most easily done by enabling indepandent output. The headphone out on a laptop is then automatically configured. I do not know the specific procedure for a desktop. Maybe enabling the indepandent out, and then finding whether the front jack or the rear jack is the headphone out.


----------



## Danny (Feb 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Indeed Atmos for Headphone does not work for regular stereo. The dolby atmos speaker system for gaming by itself provides the Dolby Headphone effect. This effect is automatically applied on any headphone endpoint. You will recognise that an endpoint was recognised as headphone when dolby atmos speaker system for gaming displays a headphone icon on top. It is the third button from the left. If it is absent, it is replaced by a non-clickable speaker icon.
> On headphone mode, you can click the headphone button to open a window that allows for selection of headphone preset.
> Your device must support a headphone endpoint. On realtek, it is most easily done by enabling indepandent output. The headphone out on a laptop is then automatically configured. I do not know the specific procedure for a desktop. Maybe enabling the indepandent out, and then finding whether the front jack or the rear jack is the headphone out.


On desktop, its easier, you only need to select the connection to the mobo or front panel is headphone in realtek driver. But i dont know how to make this happen on usb or laptop so I have to rename the preset to make the normal internal speaker or usb headset run the headphone preset.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 11, 2019)

Danny said:


> On desktop, its easier, you only need to select the connection to the mobo or front panel is headphone in realtek driver. But i dont know how to make this happen on usb or laptop so I have to rename the preset to make the normal internal speaker or usb headset run the headphone preset.


I have one laptop with indepandent input capability. There Headphone mode works.
Another older laptop does not have such a feature. For that one, I am searching an alternative method.


----------



## Danny (Feb 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I have one laptop with indepandent input capability. There Headphone mode works.
> Another older laptop does not have such a feature. For that one, I am searching an alternative method.


Hmm thats weird. On my laptop, when I plugged in the 3.5mm headphone jack its detected Headphone automatically and switch to headphone mode. Which driver of the audio do your laptop use? Realtek uad or microsoft hdaudio?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 11, 2019)

Danny said:


> Hmm thats weird. On my laptop, when I plugged in the 3.5mm headphone jack its detected Headphone automatically and switch to headphone mode. Which driver of the audio do your laptop use? Realtek uad or microsoft hdaudio?


Could you clarify what you mean by headphone mode? do you mean Dolby switch automatically to headphone mode? Or something else?
I did not thoroughly test whether the newer laptop can have Dolby work in HP mode without indepandent input, as I apply different APO settings for the internal laptop speaker and for the headphone out.
The old (westmere era) laptop is limited in not supporting Dolby headphone out.


----------



## Danny (Feb 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Could you clarify what you mean by headphone mode? do you mean Dolby switch automatically to headphone mode? Or something else?
> I did not thoroughly test whether the newer laptop can have Dolby work in HP mode without indepandent input, as I apply different APO settings for the internal laptop speaker and for the headphone out.
> The old (westmere era) laptop is limited in not supporting Dolby headphone out.


Well my laptop is about 5 or 6 years old. In APO its has only 1 endpoint is Realtek. The Dolby app switch automatically from internal speaker to HP mode right at the time I plug in my headphone jack the icon HP in dolby gaming app is show up and i could choose headphone preset.when i plugged out my headphone, its turn back to internal speaker and default preset (no more HP icon in dolby gaming app) my laptop is acer V3 471


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 13, 2019)

dpg said:


> Yes I have the same issue.
> win 10 64 bit 1809



Me too


----------



## ejhakuncir (Feb 13, 2019)

halloo..
I just installed Sound Blaster X720, but why is it blank? Or because my sound card doesn't support? I have tried install twice and have followed the tutorial here, and first I download necessary file from here still an error, twice i download from Microsoft store still an error too.
please help. thanks

sorry for my english


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

ejhakuncir said:


> halloo..
> I just installed Sound Blaster X720, but why is it blank? Or because my sound card doesn't support? I have tried install twice and have followed the tutorial here, and first I download necessary file from here still an error, twice i download from Microsoft store still an error too.
> please help. thanks
> 
> sorry for my english View attachment 116378


Did you try to restart? That might fix things.


----------



## OMER (Feb 13, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Me too



It's problem of APO Driver 2.4.0, issue of high cpu usage & high memory usage, hope alanfox should address this issue soon


----------



## ejhakuncir (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Did you try to restart? That might fix things.



still blank


----------



## mrcnksf (Feb 14, 2019)

is there anything for ALC892 msi MoBo nad win10 ver.1809 ?
Searching for DDLive


----------



## InVasMani (Feb 16, 2019)

I really enjoy the QSOUND on my 2.0 setup perfect ear trickery for a stereo speaker setup.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 16, 2019)

New Harman 2019 Virtual Surround Effect
Require Win8.1+ x64 only, this effect can also apply on microphone


----------



## OMER (Feb 16, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> New Harman 2019 Virtual Surround Effect
> Require Win8.1+ x64 only, this effect can also apply on microphone
> View attachment 116568



Latest Dolby updates seems not working with latest APO Driver, same driver error, can you do something, i have done everything correct


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 16, 2019)

OMER said:


> Latest Dolby updates seems not working with latest APO Driver, same driver error, can you do something, i have done everything correct


I am using APP 3.20301.311 + Gaming App 3.20301.311, everything is fine
I have fix the Hub 500 +Hub700 gaming preset xml file few day ago.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zm4nc..._w_Lenovo_Xiaomi_HP_Settings_06022019.7z/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/39gza..._w_Lenovo_Xiaomi_HP_Settings_06022019.7z/file


----------



## OMER (Feb 16, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> I am using APP 3.20301.311 + Gaming App 3.20301.311, everything is fine
> I have fix the Hub 500 +Hub700 gaming preset xml file few day ago.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/zm4nc..._w_Lenovo_Xiaomi_HP_Settings_06022019.7z/file
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/39gza..._w_Lenovo_Xiaomi_HP_Settings_06022019.7z/file



I tried this presets, same driver error problem, i tried with & without realtek uad, no luck

Audio Enhancers site is not responding, error in opening webpage, tried in chrome, firefox, edge etc, this site is not opening

https://itsssl.com/GOpGe


----------



## Jayce (Feb 17, 2019)

@alanfox2000 Apo driver 2.4.1 made me format my pc. I installed Dolby Atmos gaming regular instructions and after all things, it gave me the reinstall Dolby driver error message. I'm not using it till it fixed.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey all, long time lurker first time posting. 

Just wanted to share my findings in all kinds of trail and error using the SPDIF endpoint with Dolby Digital live or  DTSi. I have tried most everyone's custom drivers and learned a lot for my application through them. Credit to @alanfox2000 @Alan Finote for the work they put in, its obvious to me the effort given and I am very grateful. For my application Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming is the best sounding enhancer for SPDIF using DDL or DTSi, but it was a bit tricky for me to get working correctly without being in "headphone" mode only giving sound to two front left and right with the center without the sub. 

For me the solution was to only install the latest driver  and patching the DLL's, the two options are to patch the current .dll with corresponding driver pack, or to use the 2015 .dll that has been shared on this site as well as the ROG forums. I choose to patch the current driver .dll and only receive DDL. Although the 2015 .dll gives both options on my 1220A Realtek chip from my Crosshair VI, I have seen problems when trying to separate the front jack into headphone only and using DTSi. I did some research and found some had some issues with that as well as it seems that DTSi likes to have the stream that gets assigned to the front headphone jack when separated available to function properly. I don't know why, I didn't dive that deep into it as I just decided to take the more cautious route and just move forward with DDL. I like to separate my front jack because while using Atmos for Gaming it is the only way it consistently switches to headphone profile. 

So to wrap up that wall of text... for me its patch your diver to have SPDIF surround, use APO tool and configure to use Atmos on all endpoints including SPDIF. 3.3 or 3.2 XML work, 3.2 less buggy it seems. Configure default.xml for 6 channels. Start FX configurator and apply {A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F} to endpoint fx apo, and composite endpoint apo, apply and then restart sound driver or just restart computer. You now should be able to use DDL 5.1 with Atmos enhancing it. Sounds wonderful, I put my receiver on Cinema and use corresponding profiles within Atmos, loving it. I am starting to tweak the settings on my receiver to best fit the setup now and am pretty new to the whole scene if anyone has any advice on that. 

Keep up the great work, love the insight shared here.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 18, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> Hey all, long time lurker first time posting.
> 
> Just wanted to share my findings in all kinds of trail and error using the SPDIF endpoint with Dolby Digital live or  DTSi. I have tried most everyone's custom drivers and learned a lot for my application through them. Credit to @alanfox2000 @Alan Finote for the work they put in, its obvious to me the effort given and I am very grateful. For my application Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming is the best sounding enhancer for SPDIF using DDL or DTSi, but it was a bit tricky for me to get working correctly without being in "headphone" mode only giving sound to two front left and right with the center without the sub.
> 
> ...



Like I read these Lines, I wanna know, how you're gonna make to configure this "Default.xml" for some Count of Channels, in your Example 6ch. I'm asking in Case of wishing the same for up to 8 Channels. Could you pls help me?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 18, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Like I read these Lines, I wanna know, how you're gonna make to configure this "Default.xml" for some Count of Channels, in your Example 6ch. I'm asking in Case of wishing the same for up to 8 Channels. Could you pls help me?


-> 7.1 speakers: total_count="8" front_count="3" side_count="4" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 18, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Like I read these Lines, I wanna know, how you're gonna make to configure this "Default.xml" for some Count of Channels, in your Example 6ch. I'm asking in Case of wishing the same for up to 8 Channels. Could you pls help me?



I'm not quite sure if you're asking about up-mixing from 6 to 8 channels using this? From my experience with just Atmos, no. In my experience the only one that up-mixes correctly and spreads the missing two rear channels into the current surround channels is NAHIMIC specifically via Sonic Studio 3. When I have that configured to work with DDL it up mixes from 6 to 8 channels correctly, it just leave a lot to be desired sound wise comparatively.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 18, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> -> 7.1 speakers: total_count="8" front_count="3" side_count="4" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"


 
Yes that is correct for 3.3 XML, for 3.2 use total channel count= 6


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 18, 2019)

Here are my two personal 3.3 and 3.2 XML if someone would like to try.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 18, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> -> 7.1 speakers: total_count="8" front_count="3" side_count="4" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"



That must be set @ <Endpoint/>, right?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 19, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> I'm not quite sure if you're asking about up-mixing from 6 to 8 channels using this? From my experience with just Atmos, no. In my experience the only one that up-mixes correctly and spreads the missing two rear channels into the current surround channels is NAHIMIC specifically via Sonic Studio 3. When I have that configured to work with DDL it up mixes from 6 to 8 channels correctly, it just leave a lot to be desired sound wise comparatively.


DDL, 8 channel? What is this?


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> DDL, 8 channel? What is this?



It is up-mixed, not real 8 channel. As far as my testing has gone it is the only enhancer that within games (I use in game speaker testing, LOTR Shadow of War is most useful for this, to test surround functionality) it shows the 7.1 instead of 5.1 for DDL. It is also the only one when doing so keeps the surround actually being surround instead of headphone mode, and when you test in the games it tests correctly. It mixes the two missing surround speakers into active surround speakers only, not in the front channels. I'm just not crazy about the overall quality of it compared to Atmos, mainly their "Smart Volume" and environment settings which seem to be either backwards in the case of smart volume or revert to studio on application close for environment. Reverting to studio may be intentional for now because any other setting seems to be a reverberating mess.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 19, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> It is up-mixed, not real 8 channel. As far as my testing has gone it is the only enhancer that within games (I use in game speaker testing, LOTR Shadow of War is most useful for this, to test surround functionality) it shows the 7.1 instead of 5.1 for DDL. It is also the only one when doing so keeps the surround actually being surround instead of headphone mode, and when you test in the games it tests correctly. It mixes the two missing surround speakers into active surround speakers only, not in the front channels. I'm just not crazy about the overall quality of it compared to Atmos, mainly their "Smart Volume" and environment settings which seem to be either backwards in the case of smart volume or revert to studio on application close for environment. Reverting to studio may be intentional for now because any other setting seems to be a reverberating mess.


It is still outputting 5.1 Dolby Digital, right?
Where do you see 7.1 out? in games?


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> It is still outputting 5.1 Dolby Digital, right?
> Where do you see 7.1 out? in games?


Yes still outputting 5.1 dolby digital, it just shows 7.1 out in games. I have seen games report the same when you use Atmos for Headphones, it reports 7.1 out. SS3 is just the only one I have seen that changes the output without messing up speaker config I.E. playing front channels only. You can kind of test what I'm talking about if you have a game that reports output, and even better test each channel, by choosing atmos for headphones on your SPDIF... then go test. It  should show 7.1 output but only use front and center channel when testing individual channels.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 19, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> Yes still outputting 5.1 dolby digital, it just shows 7.1 out in games. I have seen games report the same when you use Atmos for Headphones, it reports 7.1 out. SS3 is just the only one I have seen that changes the output without messing up speaker config I.E. playing front channels only. You can kind of test what I'm talking about if you have a game that reports output, and even better test each channel, by choosing atmos for headphones on your SPDIF... then go test. It  should show 7.1 output but only use front and center channel when testing individual channels.


Your situation is quite strange. I do not usually play games; but I do play movies with 7.1 DTS-HD MA. These files, I downmix them to 5.1 using DAG. It does receive 7.1 properly. The predecessor app, Dolby Digital Plus and PCEE4 also is designed for up to 7.1; as these papers show.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Your situation is quite strange. I do not usually play games; but I do play movies with 7.1 DTS-HD MA. These files, I downmix them to 5.1 using DAG. It does receive 7.1 properly. The predecessor app, Dolby Digital Plus and PCEE4 also is designed for up to 7.1; as these papers show.


Yeah, I've always been aware they could do up to 7.1, Atmos is supposed to as well. SS3 has just been the only one I have seen in games auto change the endpoint count to 7.1 and mix the surrounds correctly without any configuration. I've always found it strange, it's why I mentioned it. Atmos doesn't do anything similar even when changing the default.xml for 7.1 it only shows a 5.1 endpoint in the games I use to test. In general I have found that games take your windows speaker settings for endpoint config, DDL reports 6 speakers to the OS through sound control panel so in most cases games follow suit, except when using SS3 it then shows 6 speakers in sound control panel, but reports 7.1 or 8 channels in games. I've always wondered is that even beneficial? In my experience with it, it was not. If I could get games to report 7.1 endpoint with proper mixing using atmos would spaciousness increase? I only have a 5.1 system so my intuition tells me no, but I am curious.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 19, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> Hey all, long time lurker first time posting.
> 
> Just wanted to share my findings in all kinds of trail and error using the SPDIF endpoint with Dolby Digital live or  DTSi. I have tried most everyone's custom drivers and learned a lot for my application through them. Credit to @alanfox2000 @Alan Finote for the work they put in, its obvious to me the effort given and I am very grateful. For my application Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming is the best sounding enhancer for SPDIF using DDL or DTSi, but it was a bit tricky for me to get working correctly without being in "headphone" mode only giving sound to two front left and right with the center without the sub.
> 
> ...



There is another method to get Dolby Atmos with DDL or DTSi. Not need to patch dll every time realtek driver update.
Get the utility and follow these step
DTSi: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-dts-interactive.228612/post-3990302
DDL: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-dts-interactive.228612/post-3992587


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 19, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> There is another method to get Dolby Atmos with DDL or DTSi. Not need to patch dll every time realtek driver update.
> Get the utility and follow these step
> DTSi: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-dts-interactive.228612/post-3990302
> DDL: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-dts-interactive.228612/post-3992587



I have tried this way, mainly with UAD driver, it works well with SPDIF endpoint and this would be my method save for the fact that when I use custom platform dump of any kind, even to force my own sub id for old Realtek control panel, it prevents me from separating front jack audio stream from back. I wouldn't mind except when I use Atmos with this setup I cant get it to switch to headphone profile, this is the case plugging into front or rear jack. I am then forced to use default.xml which I have configured for 6 channels on my headphone endpoint which doesn't sound as good as the headphone profiles.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 19, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> Yeah, I've always been aware they could do up to 7.1, Atmos is supposed to as well. SS3 has just been the only one I have seen in games auto change the endpoint count to 7.1 and mix the surrounds correctly without any configuration. I've always found it strange, it's why I mentioned it. Atmos doesn't do anything similar even when changing the default.xml for 7.1 it only shows a 5.1 endpoint in the games I use to test. In general I have found that games take your windows speaker settings for endpoint config, DDL reports 6 speakers to the OS through sound control panel so in most cases games follow suit, except when using SS3 it then shows 6 speakers in sound control panel, but reports 7.1 or 8 channels in games. I've always wondered is that even beneficial? In my experience with it, it was not. If I could get games to report 7.1 endpoint with proper mixing using atmos would spaciousness increase? I only have a 5.1 system so my intuition tells me no, but I am curious.


I now understand. Yes, Most APOs do not report a change in endpoint playback support, they only report the endpoint audio capability; though the APO can process it. You can often force a change in the game settings to 7.1 even if the endpoint does not report support and the APO will then process the audio downmix 7.1->5.1.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 19, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> There is another method to get Dolby Atmos with DDL or DTSi. Not need to patch dll every time realtek driver update.
> Get the utility and follow these step
> DTSi: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-dts-interactive.228612/post-3990302
> DDL: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-dts-interactive.228612/post-3992587



I want to install an UAD Driver, for using the Realtek UWP, but setup fails :-( Do you have an UAD-Driver for the ALC892 on ASUS Sabertooth 99FX R2.0?


----------



## Danny (Feb 21, 2019)

Can anyone help me? I just replace my mobo to B360G Strix. I reinstall win10 for clean and using APO Driver 4.1.0. with soundblaster connect UWP and Dolby but no audio effect. for sound driver I use UAD driver from alanfox but didnt add nahimic 3rd party in the create setup step. All C++ VC .net native already installed


----------



## OMER (Feb 21, 2019)

Danny said:


> Can anyone help me? I just replace my mobo to B360G Strix. I reinstall win10 for clean and using APO Driver 4.1.0. with soundblaster connect UWP and Dolby but no audio effect. for sound driver I use UAD driver from alanfox but didnt add nahimic 3rd party in the create setup step. All C++ VC .net native already installed



Use one Audio Enhancer at once, multiple is not good option


----------



## Danny (Feb 21, 2019)

OMER said:


> Use one Audio Enhancer at once, multiple is not good option


I used its before on my ALC887 h110m ds2 and its works fine. I only used the Immersion function on Creative for upmixing stereo audio source to 5.1 speaker. But now I changed to this mobo I cant make it work again



Metal-Tom said:


> I want to install an UAD Driver, for using the Realtek UWP, but setup fails :-( Do you have an UAD-Driver for the ALC892 on ASUS Sabertooth 99FX R2.0?


Follow the instructions here : https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/wiki



OMER said:


> Use one Audio Enhancer at once, multiple is not good option


at the beginning I think SS3 is good at upmixing. Welllllll, I was wrong, the upmixing transform the vocal to the center and all 4 other speakers have some weird sound, its suck. So I decide to move back with the SBC UWP with Dolby Speaker Sys Gaming. But none of their effect work, even indiviually


----------



## OMER (Feb 21, 2019)

Danny said:


> I used its before on my ALC887 h110m ds2 and its works fine. I only used the Immersion function on Creative for upmixing stereo audio source to 5.1 speaker. But now I changed to this mobo I cant make it work again
> 
> 
> Follow the instructions here : https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/wiki
> ...



So, which audio enhancer you are going to use, which is best according to you ?

Most people find DOLBY GAMING to be good in comparison with other top audio enhancers


----------



## Danny (Feb 21, 2019)

OMER said:


> So, which audio enhancer you are going to use, which is best according to you ?
> 
> Most people find DOLBY GAMING to be good in comparison with other top audio enhancers


I used both Dolby SpeakSys Gaming and SBC. using the config in this topic long times ago. its still work with my laptop via hdmi cable and my old mobo h110m ds2. but i dont know why in b360g strix. apo seem not working. I think I will try to disable the original nahimic.
BTW do you know any software that support upmixing stereo source to 5.1 surround like the immersion function in SBC? I cant find any software thats has upmixing work. SonicStudio upmixing very terrible.


----------



## OMER (Feb 21, 2019)

Real true upmixing needs a supported hardware, audio enhancers just virtualizes it, it's not fully real upmixing, Get best Dolby Atmos Sound Bar or Receiver which has dolby designed hardware & tuning


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 21, 2019)

OMER said:


> Real true upmixing needs a supported hardware, audio enhancers just virtualizes it, it's not fully real upmixing, Get best Dolby Atmos Sound Bar or Receiver which has dolby designed hardware & tuning


What do you mean by "True Upmixing"?
Dolby PCEE4 and later versions of Dolby APO uses equivalent upmixing as Dolby Surround Upmixer, the one used in Atmos devices.

It was implemented on hardware for a later time because hardware DSPs were not that powerful. Also, no 5.1-7.1 hardware gets to use Atmos, as DSPs for these 5.1-7.1 devices are based on old versions of DSPs.

Also most hardware DSPs process in integer formats, whereas PC dolby apps (except PCEE4) process audio in 32float.

To summarise: The best upscaling is on PC using software, compared to hardware DSPS.

Dolby does not truly do individual tuning; it is the manufacturers that do that using procedures that Dolby defines. Hardware performance is not tuned; it's the process of dialog norm and other similar parameters of the digital format that Dolby controls.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 21, 2019)

There is no "hardware upmixing". 
Hardware upconversion was done in Creative sound cards, latest being a true DSP engine:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-mu_20K
There is also Hardware mixing. Those cards are usuallyrrecognized by being ASIO low latency compatible.


----------



## OMER (Feb 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> What do you mean by "True Upmixing"?
> Dolby PCEE4 and later versions of Dolby APO uses equivalent upmixing as Dolby Surround Upmixer, the one used in Atmos devices.
> 
> It was implemented on hardware for a later time because hardware DSPs were not that powerful. Also, no 5.1-7.1 hardware gets to use Atmos, as DSPs for these 5.1-7.1 devices are based on old versions of DSPs.
> ...



What i meant is Software does upmixes, for full experience we need compatible hardware

I wonder, if software can do better, then why manufacturers makes audio hardware devices integrated with Dolby, DTS etc, they should just make software for all range of devices


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 21, 2019)

OMER said:


> What i meant is Software does upmixes, for full experience we need compatible hardware
> 
> I wonder, if software can do better, then why manufacturers makes audio hardware devices integrated with Dolby, DTS etc, they should just make software for all range of devices


Indeed, that's why Trinnov implements everything in software (Trinnov Altitude). Not cheap.
Hardware implementation is cheaper and power efficient. Why implement a whole OS + specific app if an asic dsp with all features is already available?


----------



## consoled (Feb 22, 2019)

OMER said:


> What i meant is Software does upmixes, for full experience we need compatible hardware
> 
> I wonder, if software can do better, then why manufacturers makes audio hardware devices integrated with Dolby, DTS etc, they should just make software for all range of devices


Because to increase profits for the company.
If only software is created and everyone can install it, the product price is very cheap. The manufacturer will not make much money.

If integrated into hardware, manufacturers can increase product costs, to make a lot of money from consumers

Companies always put their own interests to make more money, than to make the product the cheapest


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 22, 2019)

consoled said:


> Because to increase profits for the company.
> If only software is created and everyone can install it, the product price is very cheap. The manufacturer will not make much money.
> 
> If integrated into hardware, manufacturers can increase product costs, to make a lot of money from consumers
> ...


By manufacturers, you mean receiver making companies, or Dolby/DTS?
Receiver manufacturers use DSPs as they are a simpler solution.
Increasing product cost is a dumb procedure and no one in any sector does that. Nobody said that final end-user price must reflect product cost. Thus increasing product cost of manufacturing only reduces profit margins. Make product as cheap as possible then sell as expensive as the market can tolerate. The trick to high profits. See Nvidia (turing), Intel, Apple.

Codec developers usually provide bulk licenses for manufactured devices, similar to software.


----------



## consoled (Feb 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> By manufacturers, you mean receiver making companies, or Dolby/DTS?
> Receiver manufacturers use DSPs as they are a simpler solution.
> Increasing product cost is a dumb procedure and no one in any sector does that. Nobody said that final end-user price must reflect product cost. Thus increasing product cost of manufacturing only reduces profit margins. Make product as cheap as possible then sell as expensive as the market can tolerate. The trick to high profits. See Nvidia (turing), Intel, Apple.
> 
> Codec developers usually provide bulk licenses for manufactured devices, similar to software.


Laptop computer brands: Lenovo, Xiaomi, Huawei, ... all integrate EQ software with the name Dolby Atmos, with the aim of deceiving the consumer sense.
Actually Dolby Atmos is integrated on a laptop that is not decoding software, like on the AV Receiver. It's just an audio editing software, it increases the sound detail. Different with Dolby Atmos integrated in the AV Receiver

In addition, the laptop only supports 2 audio channels only. It also doesn't have all the ports to produce true Dolby Atmos. If want supported, you need uses Dolby Access via HDMI, rather any Dolby mod software mentioned in the forum.

Concluded: Dolby Atmos at this forum is only a simulator, and if it produces 7 audio channels, it is only Dolby Digital Plus, it is not true Dolby Atmos.

But, why do computer manufacturers integrate into their laptops?
Dolby Atmos is a name that has been gaining a lot of attention recently. Just by integrating this name into an EQ software, it certainly attracts laptop buyers

So manufacturers contacted and collaborated with Dolby to create an EQ, which could help them increase costs, when integrating an EQ called Dolby Atmos.

This has happened to HP. They also integrate Beats Audio. But it is only 1 EQ. It is not a set of speakers produced from Beats

Thus, Dolby Atmos on laptops is just a name, to raise the cost of products


----------



## OMER (Feb 22, 2019)

consoled said:


> Laptop computer brands: Lenovo, Xiaomi, Huawei, ... all integrate EQ software with the name Dolby Atmos, with the aim of deceiving the consumer sense.
> Actually Dolby Atmos is integrated on a laptop that is not decoding software, like on the AV Receiver. It's just an audio editing software, it increases the sound detail. Different with Dolby Atmos integrated in the AV Receiver
> 
> In addition, the laptop only supports 2 audio channels only. It also doesn't have all the ports to produce true Dolby Atmos. If want supported, you need uses Dolby Access via HDMI, rather any Dolby mod software mentioned in the forum.
> ...



You explained it right, that's what i was trying to explain to *CityCultivator, finally he understood what i meant to explain*


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 22, 2019)

consoled said:


> Laptop computer brands: Lenovo, Xiaomi, Huawei, ... all integrate EQ software with the name Dolby Atmos, with the aim of deceiving the consumer sense.
> Actually Dolby Atmos is integrated on a laptop that is not decoding software, like on the AV Receiver. It's just an audio editing software, it increases the sound detail. Different with Dolby Atmos integrated in the AV Receiver
> 
> In addition, the laptop only supports 2 audio channels only. It also doesn't have all the ports to produce true Dolby Atmos. If want supported, you need uses Dolby Access via HDMI, rather any Dolby mod software mentioned in the forum.
> ...





OMER said:


> You explained it right, that's what i was trying to explain to *CityCultivator, finally he understood what i meant to explain*



Dolby Atmos on cheaper soundbars are also software effects that emulate surround effects. More expensive soudbars do use real top-firing speakers.
To be more realistic, DDP as a software name is also deceptive; DDP is a coded format with metadata, not an audio post-processing effect. Dolby Atmos is the same.
The Dolby Atmos APO we use do have a height setting. This is similar to the additional top speakers of Dolby Atmos, which are called height speakers in Dolby documentation. It is just that the usage method is still not clear to us; no manufactiurer has used the height setting currently.


----------



## OMER (Feb 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby Atmos on cheaper soundbars are also software effects that emulate surround effects. More expensive soudbars do use real top-firing speakers.
> To be more realistic, DDP as a software name is also deceptive; DDP is a coded format with metadata, not an audio post-processing effect. Dolby Atmos is the same.
> The Dolby Atmos APO we use do have a height setting. This is similar to the additional top speakers of Dolby Atmos, which are called height speakers in Dolby documentation. It is just that the usage method is still not clear to us; no manufactiurer has used the height setting currently.



Live it, just enjoy Dolby, why should we discuss about it, it is what it is


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 22, 2019)

OMER said:


> Live it, just enjoy Dolby, why should we discuss about it, it is what it is


Yeah. An unneeded discussion that was.
Dolby is providing great sound on my PC right now.


----------



## OMER (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes, it sounds good, even if we discuss, we will never understand what really is happening with dolby & it's softwares & hardwares, it's complicated & confusing
Just knowing basics is enough to use UWP Dolby, live complicated things to Dolby Audio Engineers


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 22, 2019)

OMER said:


> Yes, it sounds good, even if we discuss, we will never understand what really is happening with dolby & it's softwares & hardwares, it's complicated & confusing
> Just knowing basics is enough to use UWP Dolby, live complicated things to Dolby Audio Engineers


I am not interested in simple basics. Audio driver modding and this project APO driver was made because some wise dude tried to understand complicated things. They could then implement this in an indepandent fashion and allow a larger community to benefit from the tools that were locked to other unlicensed users.
Learning more is useful in creating modded xmls.

*Other topic*
@alanfox2000 I noticed that there is an incompatibility between the registry file "SRS_Premium_Sound.reg" used with product config tool applying SRS premium sound and the registry file "SRS.reg" in "SRS Premium Sound Control Panel 1.7.22.0 - 1.12.95.0" control panel installer.
Not using the registry file "SRS_Premium_Sound.reg" but directly applying the APO config, saving and restarting audio service is enough for using SRS.

Recommendation: If there is no specific need of "SRS_Premium_Sound.reg", delete it from APO driver.


----------



## OMER (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok, you are interested in going deep, join alanfox in his APO Driver modding


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 22, 2019)

Danny said:


> I used its before on my ALC887 h110m ds2 and its works fine. I only used the Immersion function on Creative for upmixing stereo audio source to 5.1 speaker. But now I changed to this mobo I cant make it work again
> 
> 
> Follow the instructions here : https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/wiki
> ...



These Instructions of https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/wiki/installation brought me not yet really further, in Cause of using the Batch-File


----------



## OMER (Feb 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I am not interested in simple basics. Audio driver modding and this project APO driver was made because some wise dude tried to understand complicated things. They could then implement this in an indepandent fashion and allow a larger community to benefit from the tools that were locked to other unlicensed users.
> Learning more is useful in creating modded xmls.
> 
> *Other topic*
> ...



Recent APO Driver update has some issues with all DOLBY UWP, something is wrong, after doing everything correct, it still shows driver errors, discuss about this problem with alanfox, you too try to figure it out


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 22, 2019)

OMER said:


> Recent APO Driver update has some issues with all DOLBY UWP, something is wrong, after doing everything correct, it still shows driver errors, discuss about this problem with alanfox, you too try to figure it out


Here is the thing: i'm not having the problems that you are having; and I have never got such a problem (audio stuttering). Playing 5.1 through Atmos UWP APO right now. Silky smooth. It is in combination with SRS and DDL APO encoder over HDMI.
APO Driver 2.4.0


----------



## OMER (Feb 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Here is the thing: i'm not having the problems that you are having; and I have never got such a problem (audio stuttering). Playing 5.1 through Atmos UWP APO right now. Silky smooth. It is in combination with SRS and DDL APO encoder over HDMI.
> APO Driver 2.4.0



It's not audio stuttering, it's showing same old driver error, try deleting all dolby related files & registries, delete all dll's everything dolby folder, runtime.xml etc, reboot, then try APO Driver 2.4.1 with any Dolby UWP App, i'am sure it will show error to you also

Try reinstalling Windows 10, then try APO Driver 2.4.1 for Dolby UWP, it will definitely show error, you will then understand what i'am trying to explain


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 22, 2019)

OMER said:


> It's not audio stuttering, it's showing same old driver error, try deleting all dolby related files & registries, delete all dll's everything dolby folder, runtime.xml etc, reboot, then try APO Driver 2.4.1 with any Dolby UWP App, i'am sure it will show error to you also
> 
> Try reinstalling Windows 10, then try APO Driver 2.4.1 for Dolby UWP, it will definitely show error, you will then understand what i'am trying to explain


I'm ain't reinstalling a full windows 10 and lose time reinstalling all my required applications if everything is OK (Obviously).
Opened DAG interface, and there were no error; I set in in Dynamic mode.


----------



## OMER (Feb 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I'm ain't reinstalling a full windows 10 and lose time reinstalling all my required applications if everything is OK (Obviously).
> Opened DAG interface, and there were no error; I set in in Dynamic mode.



Ok, when you reinstall windows 10, you will know it

If you don't want to reinstall Windows 10, Try first method

What is DAG ?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 22, 2019)

OMER said:


> Ok, when you reinstall windows 10, you will know it
> 
> If you don't want to reinstall Windows 10, Try first method
> 
> What is DAG ?


Dolby Atmos for Gaming
If I have some free time,I shall try it. But I think I will bother when I have to reinstall Windows. I don't like to break things if everything works.


----------



## OMER (Feb 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby Atmos for Gaming
> If I have some free time,I shall try it. But I think I will bother when I have to reinstall Windows. I don't like to break things if everything works.



I asked you becasue you told you want to go deep in APO Driver, i thought you could find solution for this errors

Don't need to reinstall Windows 10
 Just uninstall current apo driver, then delete all dolby files, xml's, folders, registries, dlls, everything dolby related, reboot
Try fresh installation of APO Driver 2.4.1 for Dolby Gaming


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 23, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> These Instructions of https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/wiki/installation brought me not yet really further, in Cause of using the Batch-FileView attachment 117137



@alanfox2000 pls could you help me? No matter, if here or PN


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 23, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> @alanfox2000 pls could you help me? No matter, if here or PN


It does help if you could translate the german parts into english, and post it here as text.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 23, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> It does help if you could translate the german parts into english, and post it here as text.



Here's a part of the DISM.log File attached, as the edited Batchfile too


----------



## AC0Z03X553 (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm failing to make it work. Neither DTS, Sound Blaster or Dolby. My initial situation is

- HP Bang & Olufsen Audio​- Realtek ALC3258 Codec​- legacy driver version 6.0.1.8639 (tested both FF00 and FF04 and older version 8412)​- APO driver 2.4.1​
*Question:* Can I mix legacy drivers with UWP audio enhancers? I guess not. Also not sure what the 'hardware specified' note means.


My non working example scenario for _Dolby Atmos / Dolby Atmos Sound System on Desktop_:
Listing equals order of installation.

1. HDA driver 6.0.1.8639 with HP audio control manager (can't get rid off it)
2. APO driver 2.4.1 with Dolby DAX3 v1.1.8.14
3. Dolby Atmos Windows SDK v1.1.7.23
4. Dolby Atmos Windows APP v1.1.7.22
5. Running 'Product Config Tool' with 'Dolby Atmos/Atmos Sound System Desktop App (Win10+)'
6. Final PC restart

Everything installs without error. Dolby Atmos app shows up in tray. But I cannot launch it nor can I enable Dolby Atmos from context menu.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Jayce (Feb 23, 2019)

Have anyone else besides @alanfox2000 got the puresoftapps's Apo driver 2.4.1 Dolby Atmos for gaming to work without Dolby Atmos driver error message when opening app up? If so let me know how, because it doesn't work for me.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 24, 2019)

AC0Z03X553 said:


> I'm failing to make it work. Neither DTS, Sound Blaster or Dolby. My initial situation is
> 
> - HP Bang & Olufsen Audio​- Realtek ALC3258 Codec​- legacy driver version 6.0.1.8639 (tested both FF00 and FF04 and older version 8412)​- APO driver 2.4.1​
> *Question:* Can I mix legacy drivers with UWP audio enhancers? I guess not. Also not sure what the 'hardware specified' note means.
> ...


Hardware Specified: Software usually must be licensed to hardware; may not work on all hardware.
Do product config tool before installing control applications.
If you want Atmos, try the UWP version.
I recommend you to split the outputs indepandent and apply audio effects on headphone channels, so as not to cause bugs on the internal speaker.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Have anyone else besides @alanfox2000 got the puresoftapps's Apo driver 2.4.1 Dolby Atmos for gaming to work without Dolby Atmos driver error message when opening app up? If so let me know how, because it doesn't work for me.



It has been working fine for me, I tested it quite a lot today. Used Avolute, Dolby, DTS, others with it on different drivers, no problems. I had been using dolby atmos ssfg for the past couple weeks with DDL on working great. I thought I was happy until an itch made me try DTSi with SS3 as the APO and I'm loving it atm. Despite my past gripes with the SS3 that came on my board, I only ever tied it with DDL, I don't know why, but to me it is 500x better with DTSi. Without knowing for sure it seems a lot more friendly with the sonic sound stage expander, and I love it. Just running around in ESO the way the environment sounds is nice.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 24, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> It has been working fine for me, I tested it quite a lot today. Used Avolute, Dolby, DTS, others with it on different drivers, no problems. I had been using dolby atmos ssfg for the past couple weeks with DDL on working great. I thought I was happy until an itch made me try DTSi with SS3 as the APO and I'm loving it atm. Despite my past gripes with the SS3 that came on my board, I only ever tied it with DDL, I don't know why, but to me it is 500x better with DTSi. Without knowing for sure it seems a lot more friendly with the sonic sound stage expander, and I love it. Just running around in ESO the way the environment sounds is nice.


Was there anything you did differently to make Dolby work with 2.4.1 Apo driver? The reason why I am asking is because, i have the latest frameworks and Runtimes and also the latest Dolby Atmos gaming app version and presets and it still didn't work for me and gave me the error message about reinstalling Dolby drivers.
Even
@OMER had same issue as I did.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Was there anything you did to make Dolby work with 2.4.1 Apo driver. The reason why I am asking is because, i have the latest frameworks and Runtimes and also the latest Dolby Atmos gaming app version.



no nothing out of the ordinary, I made sure all the registry was cleaned of Dolby entries and I always clear the render and capture MMDEVICES part of the registry when i install a driver. Are you sure you haven't installed a driver that took control away from apo driver? I did that unknowingly once and its wouldn't work showing driver error bc I had APO driver to use 3.3 XML. Had the same version API and etc., it just wasn't the ones that APO installed and it messed it up. Are you using product config so its just Dolby on selected ep? No realtek.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 24, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> no nothing out of the ordinary, I made sure all the registry was cleaned of Dolby entries and I always clear the render and capture MMDEVICES part of the registry when i install a driver. Are you sure you haven't installed a driver that took control away from apo driver? I did that unknowingly once and its wouldn't work showing driver error bc I had APO driver to use 3.3 XML. Had the same version API and etc., it just wasn't the ones that APO installed and it messed it up. Are you using product config so its just Dolby on selected ep? No realtek.


Well, for the time being, I have been using a Dolby atmos+Realtek Uad mod. But before didn't have anything installed, but It didn't work, so I clean installed Windows 10, still wasn't working. Also I did use product config to install then restart audio service and before 2.4.1. it worked fine.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Well, for the time being, I have been using a Dolby atmos+Realtek Uad mod. But before didn't have anything installed, but It didn't work, so I clean installed Windows 10, still not working.



https://dldolby.blogspot.com/  This one? He does a lot of things right, but I still had to tweak with FX config to get it right. Yes if you installed this it took control away form APO, this is the one that did it to me lol. Its how he moves the CLSI up from Composite SFX and EPFX to actual SFX and EPX like old legacy drivers. I don't know why he does it after all the work to turn the legacy to the UAD, just to use legacy configurations...Have to give him props on his SPDIF with Atmos. It was crossest I have see to out of box of everyone's. This driver is where I learned to use the analog version of PCEE3 CLSI to apply DDL, cool find by him I stole :/


----------



## Jayce (Feb 24, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> https://dldolby.blogspot.com/  This one? He does a lot of things right, but I still had to tweak with FX config to get it right. Yes if you installed this it took control away form APO, this is the one that did it to me lol. Its how he moves the CLSI up from Composite SFX and EPFX to actual SFX and EPX like old legacy drivers. I don't know why he does it after all the work to turn the legacy to the UAD, just to use legacy configurations...Have to give him props on his SPDIF with Atmos. It was crossest I have see to out of box of everyone's. This driver is where I learned to use the analog version of PCEE3 CLSI to apply DDL, cool find by him I stole :/


Yeah, this is the website, the mod I have been using. Do you think I need to clean registries? if so can you let me know what registries to  delete to make 2.4.1 Apo driver work if you don't mind?


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Well, for the time being, I have been using a Dolby atmos+Realtek Uad mod. But before didn't have anything installed, but It didn't work, so I clean installed Windows 10, still wasn't working. Also I did use product config to install then restart audio service and before 2.4.1. it worked fine.



If you're doing it like you sound like you are don't do that. Clean and install drivers properly, uninstall, clean registry, boot into safe mode, use DDU, boot back in, registry clean again, make sure dolbyapo in system32 is deleted. Install factory driver, use product config on your ep, don't restart the service again after using product config, it does it already. After using product config I throw in the whatever .xml I have set up for dolby. Then reset the system and finally start driver. Should be fine with that.

Driver mods, then installing APO driver is not something I would not recommend. If you have a specific mod installed, make sure all of the APO drivers that APO driver has are not installed and running. You can use FX config still, just don't let APO driver handle the actual APO's. This program is best meant for factory drivers because then it knows where to go to grab what needed etc. Modded drivers already have set resources allocated which could throw everything off.



Jayce said:


> Yeah, this is the website, the mod I have been using. Do you think I need to clean registries? if so can you let me know what registries to  delete to make 2.4.1 Apo driver work if you don't mind?



You can get away using CC cleaners registry clean if you restart and uninstall drivers properly. Its going to take a few restarts because they cannot get cleaned from reg until they are fully purged form the system. As I said, if you uninstall, the use cc cleaner, boot into safe mode, use DDU but don't restart from safe mode after using it, then use cc cleaner to clean reg again while in safe mode, boot back in use cc cleaner again, reboot then install drivers. You should be good. Deleting the render and capture in registry is not always needed.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 24, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> If you're doing it like you sound like you are don't do that. Clean and install drivers properly, uninstall, clean registry, boot into safe mode, use DDU, boot back in, registry clean again, make sure dolbyapo in system32 is deleted. Install factory driver, use product config on your ep, don't restart the service again after using product config, it does it already. After using product config I throw in the whatever .xml I have set up for dolby. Then reset the system and finally start driver. Should be fine with that.
> 
> Driver mods, then installing APO driver is not something I would not recommend. If you have a specific mod installed, make sure all of the APO drivers that APO driver has are not installed and running. You can use FX config still, just don't let APO driver handle the actual APO's. This program is best meant for factory drivers because then it knows where to go to grab what needed etc. Modded drivers already have set resources allocated which could throw everything off.


What do you mean by don't let Apo driver handle the actual Apo's?


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jayce said:


> What do you mean by don't let Apo driver handle the actual Apo's?



when you install APO driver it ask what drivers to install, the ones that are picked are meant to be managed by APO driver. If you install a modded driver for atmos example, then install APO driver and tell it to install dolby services again, or vise versa, you're asking for confusion. 

So if you install a modded driver the you should uninstall apo driver completely unless you don't check any of the apo driver services and just use FX config to tweak or modify the endpoints.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 24, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> when you install APO driver it ask what drivers to install, the ones that are picked are meant to be managed by APO driver. If you install a modded driver for atmos example, then install APO driver and tell it to install dolby services again, or vise versa, you're asking for confusion.
> 
> So if you install a modded driver the you should uninstall apo driver completely unless you don't check any of the apo driver services and just use FX config to tweak or modify the endpoints.


Before I had the modded driver, I had Realtek Uad driver from @alanfox2000's github link https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver and then I installed Apo driver and used product config and it would usually work.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 24, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Before I had the modded driver, I had Realtek Uad driver from @alanfox2000's github link https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver and then I installed Apo driver and used product config and it would usually work.


I thought @alanfox2000 said not to use APO driver with UAD drivers? Isn't that right?


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Before I had the modded driver, I had Realtek Uad driver from @alanfox2000's github link https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver



I would install that. Its what I have, factory UAD driver for my board modded to fit what I want using APO driver.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I thought @alanfox2000 said not to use APO driver with UAD drivers? Isn't that right?


Well, last year, he installed that for me and the Apo driver with Dolby Atmos gaming over teamviewer.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I thought @alanfox2000 said not to use APO driver with UAD drivers? Isn't that right?



I'm pretty sure its because a lot of the configs he has in there aren't suited for UAD, i know how to make them work. I have been testing non stop for the past few weeks lol. Like I've said in other post its how I've learned that its Realtek's MFX that's messing up DDL and DTSi. I have it down to I can produce and reproduce it, its the problem.

I have been using UAD drivers and UAD enhancers this whole time. I was unaware he even said to not use it lol.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 24, 2019)

So I should just use regular Realtek with Apo driver?


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jayce said:


> So I should just use regular Realtek with Apo driver?



use whql UAD for your motherboard

if you look how windows configures the two legacy and UAD after install now you can see there is no difference. Its how people make the hybrid drivers now. Legacy drivers use the same ID's just under SFX EFX MFX DHCU drivers have them under Composite SFX MFX EFX, and have the universal service starting so the appx can launch. You can config legacy .ini to do the same thing.

using FX config I can take control away from the appx control panel and give it to a legacy one still on the system, or vise versa. They are the same UAD is just much lighter because it doesn't install all the apo's with each package, just the specific ones you need.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 24, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> use whql UAD for your motherboard
> 
> if you look how windows configures the two legacy and UAD after install now you can see there is no difference. Its how people make the hybrid drivers now. Legacy drivers use the same ID's just under SFX EFX MFX DHCU drivers have them under Composite SFX MFX EFX, and have the universal service starting so the appx can launch. You can config legacy .ini to do the same thing.
> 
> using FX config I can take control away from the appx control panel and give it to a legacy one still on the system, or vise versa. They are the same UAD is just much lighter because it doesn't install all the apo's with each package, just the specific ones you need.


do you know where is the best place for the latest whql UAD?

found some at station drivers.com but it's pretty outdated compared to @alanfox2000's https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver Realtek UAD Drivers. Like the one i found at station drivers.com is 8591 version compared to alanfox's 8614 version.

also i just got 2.4.1 apo driver to work.

Update: I'm using latest uad from alanfox's and it works totally fine.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Jayce said:


> do you know where is the best place for the latest whql UAD?
> 
> found some at station drivers.com but it's pretty outdated compared to @alanfox2000's https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver Realtek UAD Drivers. Like the one i found at station drivers.com is 8591 version compared to alanfox's 8614 version.
> 
> ...



yeah those should be most updated, they are not modded.


----------



## Danny (Feb 24, 2019)

Finally I get the APO driver 2.4.1 to work with my b360G mobo, using UAD driver that alanfox make and wait until everything from that driver work fine, (I means SS3 and SR3 and Realtek Control works) because in my cases, if those things was interupt by switching the APO to Dolby or other audio enchancers and disables the nahimic services, audio get crash or the APO driver and enhancer is not working. After everythings finished downloaded and installed from the store and run properly then install the APO driver and the enhancers that you want.
BTW the upmixing from Creative 720 is very good, so I combine its with Dolby Speaker Sys Gaming. (in my cases must disable nahimic services because its seem contradict with UWP RPC services.)


----------



## AC0Z03X553 (Feb 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> If you want Atmos, try the UWP version.


I did. But there were no audio effect changes. UWP runtimes are installed.

*Edit:* Will never work until HP provides DCHU drivers for my 2018 notebook.

Only APO that works so far on my legacy drivers is DTS Studio Sound / Headphone X.
The DTS Digital Enhancement APO on the other hand doesn't. Any idea?


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 25, 2019)

I applied dts connect to my Realtek digital output but after doing so it does not show up in the audio device advanced properties.
Then I ran the codes in cmd who prompted me to install direct play which I did.
Then I applied it again with no effect whatsoever.
Visual C++ and .NET are installed
What can I do now?


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Feb 25, 2019)

Fred_Vie said:


> I applied dts connect to my Realtek digital output but after doing so it does not show up in the audio device advanced properties.
> Then I ran the codes in cmd who prompted me to install direct play which I did.
> Then I applied it again with no effect whatsoever.
> Visual C++ and .NET are installed
> What can I do now?




Follow this example config and it might help, again make sure no Realtek MFX applied, and that {A515262A-68B3-441a-A310-0D145362EE87} is in both EFX and Composite EFX.


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 25, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> Follow this example config and it might help, again make sure no Realtek MFX applied, and that {A515262A-68B3-441a-A310-0D145362EE87} is in both EFX and Composite EFX.



Thanks for the config file!

lets continue here to have it all in one place: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...is-stereo-in-games.252963/page-2#post-4001852


----------



## Jayce (Feb 27, 2019)

can someone post what values or a website explaining the values on (what value is max/default) to edit for  treble, fidelity, crystal clear dialogue, & high volume boost in dolby uwp xml files?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 27, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Here's a part of the DISM.log File attached, as the edited Batchfile too



When does anyone help me pls?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 27, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> When does anyone help me pls?


I guess you have to wait for @alanfox2000 to understand the bugs.


Jayce said:


> can someone post what values or a website explaining the values on (what value is max/default) to edit for  treble, fidelity, crystal clear dialogue, & high volume boost in dolby uwp xml files?


My observations: I tried very large values in the xml files (up to 1023). No bugs occured.
Dialogue enhancer on very large values appear to work as PCEE4 dialogue enhancer set to max. It can cause sudden volume increase in spoken content. I disabled it as I use other dialogue enhancers in other enhancers.
Volume leveler also operates similarly with PCEE4.
Increasing the leveler number is the same as moving the slider of leveler to higher in PCEE4.
volmax boost is similar to PCEE4 volume maximizer gain. How the value of vol max boost correlates with dB increase is still not clear to me.
I personally set that to 0. I use a proper volume control to perform the same action.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 27, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I guess you have to wait for @alanfox2000 to understand the bugs.
> 
> My observations: I tried very large values in the xml files (up to 1023). No bugs occured.
> Dialogue enhancer on very large values appear to work as PCEE4 dialogue enhancer set to max. It can cause sudden volume increase in spoken content. I disabled it as I use other dialogue enhancers in other enhancers.
> ...


So  there isn't  specific values, anywhere? and i thought pcee4 was old technology?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 27, 2019)

Jayce said:


> So  there isn't  specific values, anywhere?


Did not find.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 27, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Did not find.


i wish dolby would be have max values on their website or something.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 27, 2019)

Jayce said:


> i wish dolby would be have max values on their website or something.


Dolby can provide that to you. you need to:
1. Be a large OEM.
2. Sign a contract with them, including accepting an NDA, preventing you to ever communicating all you found here.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 27, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby can provide that to you. you need to:
> 1. Be a large OEM.
> 2. Sign a contract with them, including accepting an NDA, preventing you to ever communicating all you found here.


Oh snap. Well I can't do that lol.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 27, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I guess you have to wait for @alanfox2000 to understand the bugs.
> 
> My observations: I tried very large values in the xml files (up to 1023). No bugs occured.
> Dialogue enhancer on very large values appear to work as PCEE4 dialogue enhancer set to max. It can cause sudden volume increase in spoken content. I disabled it as I use other dialogue enhancers in other enhancers.
> ...




So I wish, that he can take a lil bit Time pls...


----------



## Mason76 (Feb 27, 2019)

why i dont have mic setings?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 28, 2019)

Mason76 said:


> why i dont have mic setings?


Mic APO configuration is done by applying settings on a capture endpoint (Top window, left, capture button). Did you select the mic from capture endpoint?


----------



## Jayce (Feb 28, 2019)

Should values like <regulator-enable value="0"
<output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="0"
Be enabled for Dolby Atmos XML preset file?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 28, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Should values like <regulator-enable value="0"
> <output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable value="0"
> Be enabled for Dolby Atmos XML preset file?


Do not enable regulator. This feature is for speaker protection when a proper speaker EQ configuration is provided.
output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable, by the name, seems to be a virtual atmos effect. How it is used is still a mystery. Have to wait until a licensed device uses that to understand the workings.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 28, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Do not enable regulator. This feature is for speaker protection when a proper speaker EQ configuration is provided.
> output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable, by the name, seems to be a virtual atmos effect. How it is used is still a mystery. Have to wait until a licensed device uses that to understand the workings.


Should the output-mode-virtualizers be enabled at like the height and surround values? Do you have recommended list on what values should be enabled to make Dolby Atmos better, if you don't mind posting it?


----------



## consoled (Feb 28, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Do not enable regulator. This feature is for speaker protection when a proper speaker EQ configuration is provided.
> output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable, by the name, seems to be a virtual atmos effect. How it is used is still a mystery. Have to wait until a licensed device uses that to understand the workings.


LOL. If you use a stereo system you must enable: output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable. It only works with stereo. And as I said earlier, the feature that makes Dolby Atmos different from Dolby Audio, Digital Plus, and Home Theater is the height virtualizer. If you disable it, it's like disabling Atmos. You turn it into Dolby Digital Plus
The height-virtualizer feature only works on stereo systems and does not work with multi-channel systems. Dolby Atmos was originally created to enhance laptop sound quality.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 28, 2019)

consoled said:


> LOL. If you use a stereo system you must enable: output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable. It only works with stereo. And as I said earlier, the feature that makes Dolby Atmos different from Dolby Audio, Digital Plus, and Home Theater is the height virtualizer. If you disable it, it's like disabling Atmos. You turn it into Dolby Digital Plus
> The height-virtualizer feature only works on stereo systems and does not work with multi-channel systems. Dolby Atmos was originally created to enhance laptop sound quality.


If that's the case, then I might as well disable the height virtualizer feature because I use a 5.1 system.  What about <output-mode-partial-surround-virtualizer-enable="0"?


----------



## consoled (Feb 28, 2019)

Jayce said:


> If that's the case, then I might as well disable the height virtualizer feature because I use a 5.1 system.  What about <output-mode-partial-surround-virtualizer-enable="0"?


So are you using Dolby Digital 5.1 technology with Dolby Atmos fake name? Haha


----------



## Jayce (Feb 28, 2019)

consoled said:


> So are you using Dolby Digital 5.1 technology with Dolby Atmos fake name? Haha


No, I'm using analog 5.1 with Dolby Atmos gaming for speaker system.


----------



## consoled (Feb 28, 2019)

Jayce said:


> No, I'm using analog 5.1 with Dolby Atmos gaming for speaker system.


5.1 is Dolby Digital. It is not Dolby Atmos


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 28, 2019)

I would say that there are sound bars with virtual atmos effect; but can have side speakers connected.
That makes them physically 5.1, but still produce virtual atmos.
Also Dolby Digital, DDP are all codecs.
Atmos exists in multiple formats. These include DDP atmos and TrueHD atmos. Both use either DDP or TrueHD format. Atmos effect is made by using Dolby metadata that indicates how audio moves in atmos.
DDP atmos usually in its core has 5.1 audio.
I don't think enabling output-mode-partial-height-virtualizer-enable on 5.1 will break things, right?


----------



## Jayce (Feb 28, 2019)

consoled said:


> 5.1 is Dolby Digital. It is not Dolby Atmos


If it's not Dolby Atmos, then can you please let know what is the best audio enhancer for 5.1 surround sound to use instead?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 28, 2019)

Jayce said:


> If it's not Dolby Atmos, then can you please let know what is the best audio enhancer for 5.1 surround sound to use instead?


It still is the best that Dolby offers for PC currently.


----------



## Mason76 (Feb 28, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Mic APO configuration is done by applying settings on a capture endpoint (Top window, left, capture button). Did you select the mic from capture endpoint?


I do not understand
I did not install apo
I only installed the creative 720


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 28, 2019)

Mason76 said:


> I do not understand
> I did not install apo
> I only installed the creative 720


Creative 720 is an APO.
You did use APO Driver, right?


----------



## Jayce (Feb 28, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> It still is the best that Dolby offers for PC currently.


So your saying Dolby offers the best sound for PC currently? Not Soundblaster Cinema or Nahamic,etc?


----------



## Mason76 (Feb 28, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Creative 720 is an APO.
> You did use APO Driver, right?


no/i use modded realteck driver with creative 720


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 28, 2019)

Jayce said:


> So your saying Dolby offers the best sound for PC currently? Not Soundblaster Cinema or Nahamic,etc?


I said that Atmos APO is Dolby's latest and best APO.
I'm not saying Atmos is the absolute best.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 28, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I said that Atmos APO is Dolby's latest and best APO.
> I'm not saying Atmos is the absolute best.


What audio enhancer would you suggest besides Dolby Atmos Apo?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 28, 2019)

Mason76 said:


> no/i use modded realteck driver with creative 720


You are on a wrong thread.
Find the mod thread to discuss.
Alan Finote's mod
DJ Urko's mod


Jayce said:


> What audio enhancer would you suggest besides Dolby Atmos Apo?


I use SRS Premium sound chained with dolby atmos.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 28, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I use SRS Premium sound chained with dolby atmos.



This is For 5.1 surround sound? I thought srs premium sound, was bad audio effect. I had tried it by itself once.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 28, 2019)

Jayce said:


> This is For 5.1 surround sound? I thought srs premium sound, was bad audio effect. I had tried it by itself once.


I use DDP as sfx, SRS & atmos as mfx.
DDP: stereo->5.1 upscaling, audio leveling.
SRS: smoothening the resultant 5.1 mix, bass enhancement, treble synthesis. SRS Upscaling is not used.
Atmos: recorrection of excessive bass & treble via ieq.


----------



## Juggler (Mar 2, 2019)

What would be the best all-round audio enhancer? I use it on my Surface Pro with or without headphones. As a minimum I would expect to have an equalizer and some environments (reverb settings). So far I have not found better than the old Realtek Audio Manager with basic equalizer (Classic, Rock, Jazz etc.) and basic environments (Living Room, Auditorium, Stone Room etc.)

Just looking for some feedback, ideas and opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Jayce (Mar 4, 2019)

how come there is no HDX_GenericExt_RTK.inf in any of these https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release/releases and updated? @alanfox2000


----------



## Kronos128 (Mar 4, 2019)

consoled said:


> This is DTS Audio <NEW>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link to download dead :/ can someone reupload pls


----------



## OMER (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey Alanfox, Audio Enhancers Link is Not Found, have a look below


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 9, 2019)

OMER said:


> Hey Alanfox, Audio Enhancers Link is Not Found, have a look below
> 
> View attachment 118314


Audio enhancers spreadsheet list


----------



## OMER (Mar 9, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Audio enhancers spreadsheet list



How did you get it, still it is not opening in my pc, look below


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 9, 2019)

OMER said:


> How did you get it, still it is not opening in my pc, look below
> 
> View attachment 118356


It was opening when I posted the link. Seems @alanfox2000 removed it.


----------



## OMER (Mar 9, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> It was opening when I posted the link. Seems @alanfox2000 removed it.



How will we get latest UWP Dolby apps, other uwp apps


----------



## jamam (Mar 9, 2019)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...EKEevfCI9ACAwBk5MqFPQGz0Jh5WBdotaya7enDvN/pub


----------



## OMER (Mar 9, 2019)

jamam said:


> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...EKEevfCI9ACAwBk5MqFPQGz0Jh5WBdotaya7enDvN/pub



How did you did this ?


----------



## jamam (Mar 9, 2019)

http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html


----------



## OMER (Mar 9, 2019)

Alanfox fixed it, alright


----------



## picarito (Mar 11, 2019)

anyone know how to split laptop speaker output so i can have both headphone and speaker outputs?ive seen people in this thread talking about it but i didn't understand if is the same thing im talking about


----------



## OMER (Mar 11, 2019)

DOLBY VISION, anyone here try to find it's drivers & dolby vision uwp app


----------



## Màthair (Mar 11, 2019)

Exists really like an uwp app dolby vision?, the only one i`ve seen using that is Nvidia Drivers to graphic cards. Maybe u shoul see their page: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us @OMER


----------



## OMER (Mar 11, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Exists really like an uwp app dolby vision?, the only one i`ve seen using that is Nvidia Drivers to graphic cards. Maybe u shoul see their page: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us @OMER



I was unable to find anything related to Dolby Vision on Nvidia Website, How do i find it on internet


----------



## Màthair (Mar 11, 2019)

OMER said:


> I was unable to find anything related to Dolby Vision on Nvidia Website, How do i find it on internet



https://www.anandtech.com/show/1121...driver-mass-effect-and-dolby-vision-for-games


----------



## Jayce (Mar 11, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Exists really like an uwp app dolby vision?, the only one i`ve seen using that is Nvidia Drivers to graphic cards. Maybe u shoul see their page: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us @OMER


Check out DlDolby.blogspot.com.

Then you will see that Dolby Vision UWP exist.


----------



## Màthair (Mar 11, 2019)

OMER said:


> I was unable to find anything related to Dolby Vision on Nvidia Website, How do i find it on internet



4 Dell computers........... https://www.dell.com/support/home/es/es/esbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=j93dt


----------



## OMER (Mar 11, 2019)

Màthair said:


> https://www.anandtech.com/show/1121...driver-mass-effect-and-dolby-vision-for-games



I already downloaded that Nvidia Graphic Driver, it does not contains any of the Dolby Vision Drivers & UWP App

I already checked Lenovo, Dell sites, it's graphic driver, doesn't contains any drivers & files related to Dolby Vision



Màthair said:


> 4 Dell computers........... https://www.dell.com/support/home/es/es/esbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=j93dt



It's not complete Dolby Vision Driver, only supports that specific dell laptop, need some to customize for all displays


----------



## Jayce (Mar 11, 2019)

OMER said:


> It's not complete Dolby Vision Driver, only supports that specific dell laptop, need some to customize for all displays


That's what I think Nghia is going to do with the Dolby Vision UWP App and driver, to make work with all displays. Which would be amazing if possible.


----------



## OMER (Mar 11, 2019)

Jayce said:


> That's what I think Nghia is going to do with the Dolby Vision UWP App and driver, to make work with all displays. Which would be amazing if possible.



Dolby Vision is so amazing & Pricey, making it work on other Monitors is difficult compared to Dolby Atmos for other Desktops, alanfox should know this, as he is interested in Graphic Drivers


----------



## Jayce (Mar 11, 2019)

OMER said:


> Dolby Vision is so amazing & Pricey, making it work on other Monitors is difficult compared to Dolby Atmos for other Desktops, alanfox should know this, as he is interested in Graphic Drivers


https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Xu3UgsR51nM/XIXRWT6JaZI/AAAAAAAABIE/7DVWQ00lgOINQdpsXdsIh3N2X4bfiUtbQCLcBGAs/s1600/vision+7.png

Then how do you explain this image from nghia's page?


----------



## OMER (Mar 11, 2019)

Jayce said:


> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Xu3UgsR51nM/XIXRWT6JaZI/AAAAAAAABIE/7DVWQ00lgOINQdpsXdsIh3N2X4bfiUtbQCLcBGAs/s1600/vision+7.png
> 
> Then how do you explain this image from nghia's page?



It's simple, True Dolby Vision Supports Higher Resolution Monitors, Average Standard ones supports Dolby Vision partially, not fully


----------



## baribal (Mar 11, 2019)

Could you please tell where can I download APO driver? https://waa.ai/apodriver provides me with SSL error in Chrome/Firefox.


----------



## OMER (Mar 11, 2019)

baribal said:


> Could you please tell where can I download APO driver? https://waa.ai/apodriver provides me with SSL error in Chrome/Firefox.



https://mega.nz/#!6wYQTCyQ!tkISaOznfh7AfCAlW1FNp0Eg_7Db7FrG47qKindcebU


----------



## baribal (Mar 11, 2019)

OMER said:


> https://mega.nz/#!6wYQTCyQ!tkISaOznfh7AfCAlW1FNp0Eg_7Db7FrG47qKindcebU


Many thanks. Is it a temporary issue with the Alan's website? Or from where to get the updated drivers in future? I am also missing https://waa.ai/dotnetappx and https://waa.ai/visualcppappx mentioned here http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/06/uwp-runtime.html.

PS: Sorted - was my antivirus software.


----------



## baribal (Mar 12, 2019)

I have the Creative AE-5 sound card and wanted to try Dolby Atmos for Headphones in pure Direct HP mode w/o any Creative enhancements. Latest driver from Creative, latest updated W10 1809 LTSC. I set up the Windows Store appx additionally but also tried to set up appx packages manually. I tried to use Dolby Atmos for Headphones Trial - no sound at all in the Dolby Access in Amaze (Dolby Atmos for Headphones enabled in the Spatial Sound). Tried to install also latest APO driver and Dolby Atmos Speaker System and later tried to install Dolby Atmos for Gaming (doesn't want to start at all "There is a problem accessing the Dolby Atmos driver"). Used instructions from here https://pastebin.com/uK09D6iu. Anyone able to assist with this issue?

BTW, I have 2.1 set up and used Creative enhancements to mix 5.1 in movies into the 2.1 (used audio output "Same as input" in Potplayer so Windows Mixer and then Creative software was used to mix channels). Worked OK. Is it possible to do it with Dolby Atmos Speaker System or Dolby Atmos for Gaming? Will I notice any improvements? What would you recommend for my set up?

Many thanks in advance.

PS: Afaiu the APO driver required for  Dolby Atmos Speaker System or Dolby Atmos for Gaming only in my case? Dolby Atmos for Headphones set up and enabled just by installing Dolby Access and Dolby Atmos for Headphones Trial package from the Windows Store (however as I said above no sound in the Dolby Access in Amaze).


----------



## kingofmummy (Mar 13, 2019)

all you guy need Dolby Vision UWP?
and the guy named "Nghĩa" from dldolby blogspot didn't share? really unkind man.

so here you're




enjoy!!


----------



## consoled (Mar 13, 2019)

kingofmummy said:


> all you guy need Dolby Vision UWP?
> and the guy named "Nghĩa" from dldolby blogspot didn't share? really unkind man.
> 
> so here you're
> ...


And you need to have driver and videos that support 10 bits. Without these two things, you don't see the difference
You need a Netflix Premium account to display Dolby Vision. Setting that application is useless, it doesn't work


----------



## kingofmummy (Mar 13, 2019)

consoled said:


> And you need to have driver and videos that support 10 bits. Without these two things, you don't see the difference
> You need a Netflix Premium account to display Dolby Vision. Setting that application is useless, it doesn't work



why just only Netflix everywhere? there are much more another source having Dolby Vision contents (uhd discs, amz prime, vudu...). the important thing here is the thing to delivery dolby vision contents. that requires LCD panels capable and have licensing to Dolby to support Dolby Vision (some high end TVs or some laptops have 400+ nits panel)


----------



## OMER (Mar 13, 2019)

kingofmummy said:


> all you guy need Dolby Vision UWP?
> and the guy named "Nghĩa" from dldolby blogspot didn't share? really unkind man.
> 
> so here you're
> ...



Can you give link of the Dolby Vision UWP App, it shows incompatible in my pc, unable to install in my pc, just find out method to download uwp app from microsoft store separately


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 13, 2019)

OMER said:


> Can you give link of the Dolby Vision UWP App, it shows incompatible in my pc, unable to install in my pc, just find out method to download uwp app from microsoft store separately


Don't bother; even if you are able to install it, you will need to have a hdr display. Do you have one?


----------



## OMER (Mar 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Don't bother; even if you are able to install it, you will need to have a hdr display. Do you have one?



I don't have HDR Monitor, i just simply want to give it a try once, if anyone here have HDR Monitor, they can download uwp app separately from windows store


----------



## consoled (Mar 13, 2019)

kingofmummy said:


> why just only Netflix everywhere? there are much more another source having Dolby Vision contents (uhd discs, amz prime, vudu...). the important thing here is the thing to delivery dolby vision contents. that requires LCD panels capable and have licensing to Dolby to support Dolby Vision (some high end TVs or some laptops have 400+ nits panel)


You will not know if it plays the true Dolby Vision video on 10-bit videos.It must have reported that it is playing the correct Vision video.In order to know if it has a Vision standard, using a Netflix Pre account, you will see a notice of Vision support when playing supported videos, and if it do not working, you will not see the Vision logo.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 13, 2019)

OMER said:


> I don't have HDR Monitor, i just simply want to give it a try once, if anyone here have HDR Monitor, they can download uwp app separately from windows store


Even if you are able to install it, no featuers could be used; Dolby Vision requires hardware support, unlike Atmos, which can work on older systems.

Beside that: This thread is for audio enhancers. Create a separate thread for Dolby Vision discussion.


----------



## OMER (Mar 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Even if you are able to install it, no featuers could be used; Dolby Vision requires hardware support, unlike Atmos, which can work on older systems.
> 
> Beside that: This thread is for audio enhancers. Create a separate thread for Dolby Vision discussion.



Discussion ended before it gets started, i have no chance of using Dolby Vision on my Unsupported Monitor, i just asked for Dolby Vision UWP App, just wanted to try once, nothing more

If your Monitor supports it, then why don't you download it & share it with me


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 13, 2019)

So I thing that it does not exist dolby vision UWP app Dolby vision is the same like HDR and its a part of the modern HDR TVs like LG, SONY BRAVIA but BRAVIA has the Sony BRAVIA HDR and also I thing that maybe the newest Blu-rays have dolby vision integrated. Finally Dolby vision is recording solution and not a plugin


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 13, 2019)

OMER said:


> Discussion ended before it gets started, i have no chance of using Dolby Vision on my Unsupported Monitor, i just asked for Dolby Vision UWP App, just wanted to try once, nothing more
> 
> If your Monitor supports it, then why don't you download it & share it with me


Nope, my chinese Windows tablet does not support Dolby Vision.


----------



## OMER (Mar 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Nope, my chinese Windows tablet does not support Dolby Vision.



Nghia has it, not sharing it, don't know why, may be modding dolby vision drivers to work on other monitors


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 13, 2019)

@OMER it does not exist the app and drivers for dolby vision. This is recording solutions or part of modern OLED HDR Displays and I thing that Dolby Vision is only a Recording Video Solution, Dolby Atmos is Recording audio solutions to support 13.2 Speaker system for IMAX Cinema Surround. The newest movies are already recordet with dolby vision and dolby atmos because HDR10 bring too much brightness and contrast its ugly


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 13, 2019)

OMER said:


> Nghia has it, not sharing it, don't know why, may be modding dolby vision drivers to work on other monitors


Do your monitor already support HDR? Or do you know your panel's technical specs such as peak and sustained brightness? These are required settings for a hdr panel.
You can't mod hdr on non-hdr panels, simple.
Though you can play HDRp10 content on your monitor via madvr. You still need your monitor's exact current brightness in nits.


----------



## OMER (Mar 13, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @OMER it does not exist the app and drivers for dolby vision. This is recording solutions or part of modern OLED HDR Displays



So, it's a hardware based feature, Dolby Vision Supported Monitors required to experience it truly, i got your point

When will you start making Single Audio Enhancer mods, If you do, then try to unlock DTS:X Ultra - Sound Unbound UWP App, it's hardware specific



CityCultivator said:


> Do your monitor already support HDR? Or do you know your panel's technical specs such as peak and sustained brightness? These are required settings for a hdr panel.
> You can't mod hdr on non-hdr panels, simple.
> Though you can play HDRp10 content on your monitor via madvr. You still need your monitor's exact current brightness in nits.



I Understand it, needed Dolby Vision Supported Monitor to use it's full features, UWP app is just settings adjusting tool


----------



## kingofmummy (Mar 13, 2019)

I have laptop + PC hooking up with Vizio M55. all are capable display dolby vision content.  but one thing I don't have is dolby redeem code .


----------



## Jayce (Mar 13, 2019)

kingofmummy said:


> I have laptop + PC hooking up with Vizio M55. all are capable display dolby vision content.  but one thing I don't have is dolby redeem code .


You don't need a Dolby redeem code. You just have download the UWP App of Dolby Vision, that the link is posted on Dolby image in the previous page.


----------



## consoled (Mar 14, 2019)

Dolby Vision
There is support in the Lenovo Yoga C930.
Intel UHD, 8-bit, SDR, Full HD, 300nits
It needs to install a driver that supports Dolby Vision, then the control panel will work







3 custom colors will be disabled if the driver does not support


----------



## Jayce (Mar 14, 2019)

consoled said:


> Dolby Vision
> There is support in the Lenovo Yoga C930.
> Intel UHD, 8-bit, SDR, Full HD, 300nits
> It needs to install a driver that supports Dolby Vision, then the control panel will work
> ...



Nghia's probably has driver on DlDolby.blogspot.com He just hasn't posted the link yet.



CityCultivator said:


> Dolby can provide that to you. you need to:
> 1. Be a large OEM.
> 2. Sign a contract with them, including accepting an NDA, preventing you to ever communicating all you found here.


This is probably what @alanfox2000 and @Nghĩa Đinh are part of, which might explain how they are able to get these Dolby UWP apps and stuff.


----------



## kingofmummy (Mar 14, 2019)

Jayce said:


> You don't need a Dolby redeem code. You just have download the UWP App of Dolby Vision, that the link is posted on Dolby image in the previous page.


----------



## consoled (Mar 14, 2019)

kingofmummy said:


> I have laptop + PC hooking up with Vizio M55. all are capable display dolby vision content.  but one thing I don't have is dolby redeem code .


LOL. You connect your PC to a monitor that supports Dolby Vision processing. So that content is processed from Vizio, it is not processed from the PC. If you do not install Dolby Vision software from Store, your Vizio still displays Dolby Vision. It's already supported!


Jayce said:


> You don't need a Dolby redeem code. You just have download the UWP App of Dolby Vision, that the link is posted on Dolby image in the previous page.


Everyone here wants Dolby Vision to display on screens that don't support Dolby Vision, just need an SDR standard display, but the Lenovo Yoga C930 still display Dolby Vision. Dolby Vision is an emulator. It is not true Dolby Vision on expensive devices. It is just a color alignment software. Any LCD display can be experienced, and it must be processed on their PC display, not output content for processing through external devices.

By default Dolby Vision has 3 modes. Bright, Dark, Ultravivid. But for some reason, it cannot work. If there is no driver, this control panel will not work and you will not be able to select the display modes





And I know it only supports Netflix. Dolby Vision can be displayed via the Netflix application or watching Netflix via the Edge browser

If anyone cares, maybe download here. But it will not work, because there is no driver yet

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f7gexxf7r....77.0_neutral_~_rz1tebttyb220.AppxBundle?dl=0


----------



## Jayce (Mar 14, 2019)

in 3.3.0 xml presets, What does *<nb_output_channels value="2"/>, <max_num_channels value="6"/> and <processing_mode value="11"/>*  do? i know on page 44 post #1,089 of this thread, @alanfox2000 said its a new option in xml 3.3.0 but he didn't explain what it does.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Mar 14, 2019)

kingofmummy said:


> all you guy need Dolby Vision UWP?
> and the guy named "Nghĩa" from dldolby blogspot didn't share? really unkind man.
> 
> so here you're
> ...




The Store says, that this App requires a "licensed Device" Which kind are these "licensed Devices"?


----------



## kingofmummy (Mar 14, 2019)

consoled said:


> LOL. You connect your PC to a monitor that supports Dolby Vision processing. So that content is processed from Vizio, it is not processed from the PC. If you do not install Dolby Vision software from Store, your Vizio still displays Dolby Vision. It's already supported!
> 
> Everyone here wants Dolby Vision to display on screens that don't support Dolby Vision, just need an SDR standard display, but the Lenovo Yoga C930 still display Dolby Vision. Dolby Vision is an emulator. It is not true Dolby Vision on expensive devices. It is just a color alignment software. Any LCD display can be experienced, and it must be processed on their PC display, not output content for processing through external devices.
> 
> ...




thank you buddy . what I need is install file. I don't care about the driver or color profile 


before









after








consoled said:


> By default Dolby Vision has 3 modes. Bright, Dark, Ultravivid. But for some reason, it cannot work. If there is no driver, this control panel will not work and you will not be able to select the display modes



as far as my knowledge, the optionmenu is actually available when you're playing dolby vision content


----------



## OMER (Mar 14, 2019)

kingofmummy said:


> thank you buddy . what I need is install file. I don't care about the driver or color profile
> 
> 
> before
> ...



Did you really noticed any difference in Video Quality on Netflix, must be not, because it needs drivers & profiles, without it, it doesn't work, no chance


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 14, 2019)

@alanfox2000 You seem to have disabled access to your personal member page. I do access that at times to find some of your older posts which can be useful in troubleshooting things.
Could you restore access to at least your previous postings?
I currently need to find a way to mark my endpoint as headphone from registry. You did provide a link to that. Could you post that again?


----------



## Jayce (Mar 17, 2019)

What does *<nb_output_channels value="2"/>, <max_num_channels value="6"/> and <processing_mode value="11"/>*  do in 3.3.0 xml?  can someone explain? @alanfox2000 maybe @CityCultivator knows since alan doesn't want to respond.


----------



## jaymeluccas (Mar 17, 2019)

where do I get a tutorial for advanced settings in dolby atmos XML?


----------



## baribal (Mar 17, 2019)

Does Dolby Atmos Speaker System or Gaming do HRTF for multichannel sound? Ex. 5.1 sound stream in movies and 2.0/2.1 set up in Windows (preset)? Afaiu this software won't touch stereo sound?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 17, 2019)

baribal said:


> Does Dolby Atmos Speaker System or Gaming do HRTF for multichannel sound? Ex. 5.1 sound stream in movies and 2.0/2.1 set up in Windows (preset)? Afaiu this software won't touch stereo sound?


Dolby Atmos APO can do hrtf. You just have to make sure thar your application is sending proper multichannel, not downmixing them. Many application do check what the output destination is and send a downmix. Proper hrtf may not occur in such cases.
Stereo sound can also get a hrtf applied. Thus you will need to verify on the application audio renderer.
Example: mpc-hc's internal renderer can send multichannel.  You will have to uncheck exclusive mode and uncheck "ignore system channel mixer". Multichannel will be outputted for an APO to apply HRTF.


----------



## baribal (Mar 18, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Example: mpc-hc's internal renderer can send multichannel. You will have to uncheck exclusive mode and uncheck "ignore system channel mixer". Multichannel will be outputted for an APO to apply HRTF.


Thank you. I am using Potplayer and Direct Sound as an Audio Renderer plus Output Speaker set up is "Same as input" so Windows mixer (APO) is used. It looks pretty much OK with  the Dynamic Preset in Dolby Atmos Speaker System (voice is clearly distinguished and sound levels of the voice and effects are well balanced). From your experience is it one of the best HRTF for Stereo Speakers or some other APO from this thread can handle this better?

BTW, like is already explained in this thread Dolby Atmos for Headphones is free of charge if you use Dolby Atmos Speaker System. Moreover, both effects influence sound at the same time. I would assume I need to turn off Dolby Atmos Speaker System when I have my headphones connected and Dolby Atmos for Heaphones enabled?

PS: I am still striving to get the sound in demos in Dolby Access. They are all silent to me.  Not a big deal though, but really weird - maybe it is due to I have W10 LTSC version? People tell the demos have sound on professional version.

PPS: Dolby Atmos for Heaphones are available and working even if you don't install appx package for them found here https://www.mediafire.com/folder/q1o3yoxk29aqg/Dolby_[UWP]#306uhvrh2kd97 I guess it is already added to some other APO package in the W10 RS5?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 18, 2019)

baribal said:


> Thank you. I am using Potplayer and Direct Sound as an Audio Renderer plus Output Speaker set up is "Same as input" so Windows mixer (APO) is used. It looks pretty much OK with  the Dynamic Preset in Dolby Atmos Speaker System (voice is clearly distinguished and sound levels of the voice and effects are well balanced). From your experience is it one of the best HRTF for Stereo Speakers or some other APO from this thread can handle this better?


I use SRS + dolby when downmixing to stereo for HP or speakers.


baribal said:


> BTW, like is already explained in this thread Dolby Atmos for Headphones is free of charge if you use Dolby Atmos Speaker System. Moreover, both effects influence sound at the same time. I would assume I need to turn off Dolby Atmos Speaker System when I have my headphones connected and Dolby Atmos for Heaphones enabled?


Either you will hear from APO processed or from Spatial API. No double mixing will occur. Uncheck "Turn on 7.1 virtual surround sound". Any classic audio will solely be processed by APO.


----------



## baribal (Mar 18, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I use SRS + dolby when downmixing to stereo for HP or speakers.
> Either you will hear from APO processed or from Spatial API. No double mixing will occur. Uncheck "Turn on 7.1 virtual surround sound". Any classic audio will solely be processed by APO.



Sorry, I am confused now. I downloaded Dolby Atmos Amaze demo in mkv format and playing it with Potplayer - my video player settings explained above. When I enable Dolby Atmos for Headphones
and "Turn on 7.1 virtual surround sound" I clearly see that sound changes when I am disabling Dolby Atmos for Headphones or I am disabling Dolby Atmos Speaker System here:





So seems both softwares influence the sound. Can you explain a bit what will happen if I disable "Turn on 7.1 virtual surround sound" and play 5.1 sound stream in my video player? What will happen if I play 2.0 sound stream in this case? Which APO or Spatial Sound be used?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 18, 2019)

baribal said:


> Sorry, I am confused now. I downloaded Dolby Atmos Amaze demo in mkv format and playing it with Potplayer - my video player settings explained above. When I enable Dolby Atmos for Headphones
> and "Turn on 7.1 virtual surround sound" I clearly see that sound changes when I am disabling Dolby Atmos for Headphones or I am disabling Dolby Atmos Speaker System here:
> 
> View attachment 118951
> ...


When you disable that checkbox, Dolby Atmos for Headphone (Spatial sound) is supposed to apply only to object-based contents.


----------



## baribal (Mar 18, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> When you disable that checkbox, Dolby Atmos for Headphone (Spatial sound) is supposed to apply only to object-based contents.


You mean in this case HRTF will be applied only for sound streams which have the positional data in 3d space like Atmos? And for ordinary multichannel sound like 5.1/7.1 soundtracks in movies HRTF won't be applied at all if this option is unticked?

From here https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/desktop/CoreAudio/spatial-sound :

The “Turn on 7.1 virtual surround sound” (Windows) or “Use virtual surround in apps” (Xbox) checkbox allows all existing applications that were capable of rendering to 5.1 or 7.1 channel formats to now treat headphones as a virtual 7.1 device. Content that previously would have only been heard in multichannel via a multichannel home theater, and which would have utilized a linear downmix over headphones, can now be virtualized (using the format specified in the dropdown) and heard over any pair of stereo headphones.

From the above if it is enabled it more looks like it tells the games/software that it should use 7.1 or 5.1 multichannel output automatically w/o the need to enable this output explicitly by the user.


----------



## em1n3m16 (Mar 18, 2019)

Anybody know why i have this problem?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 18, 2019)

baribal said:


> You mean in this case HRTF will be applied only for sound streams which have the positional data in 3d space like Atmos? And for ordinary multichannel sound like 5.1/7.1 soundtracks in movies HRTF won't be applied at all if this option is unticked?
> 
> From here https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/desktop/CoreAudio/spatial-sound :
> 
> ...


What it describes and how I saw it work is not the same. Most applications still see stereo with that feature on.
Many times I see multichannel being processed via spatial sound. To set APO processing, I disable that checkbox.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Mar 20, 2019)

I am a total noob to APO driver and I need your help.

Until now I have been using an older version of Alan Finote's Realtek mod. All I want is the Desktop version of Soundblaster Connect (720°). 

However, since the onboard sound on my MSI Z390i mainboard is, to put it politely, rather underwhelming I got myself an external DAC (Topping D30). 

I uninstalled Alan Finotes mod, installed APO-driver, started FX Configurator, selected my DAC as endpoint, clicked on Product config tool, selected Sound Blaster Connect 2 Desktop app and applied it.

Then I installed SB Connect, and double clicked  GenKGA3.1 . 
Then I rebooted and tried using SB Connect. The software loads but cannot find a compatible audio device. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 20, 2019)

ColinMacLaren said:


> I am a total noob to APO driver and I need your help.
> 
> Until now I have been using an older version of Alan Finote's Realtek mod. All I want is the Desktop version of Soundblaster Connect (720°).
> 
> ...


1. You did not mix between Desktop and UWP?
2. You did delete all unneeded kga files?


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes, I kept only CTLLAS4HX2.kga

I also tried it on my work computer (Windows 7 and another USB DAC). Same problem.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 20, 2019)

ColinMacLaren said:


> Yes, I kept only CTLLAS4HX2.kga
> 
> I also tried it on my work computer (Windows 7 and another USB DAC). Same problem.


Try a restart. If it still doesn't work, I don't know more.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Mar 20, 2019)

Is it supposed to work with ANY sound card or just with Realtek chipsets?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 20, 2019)

ColinMacLaren said:


> Is it supposed to work with ANY sound card or just with Realtek chipsets?


To my knowledge, any.


----------



## Said35170 (Mar 20, 2019)

em1n3m16 said:


> Anybody know why i have this problem?
> 
> View attachment 118955


Yes i got the same message


----------



## Diogo Silva (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello Everyone, today I opened my Realtek Audio Program and I notice that was only one Output on Back Panel and another Output to Front Panel and look the Digital Output, my motherboard was output Digital by RCA and my PC isn't made by MSI, it's made by Asus.
I uninstalled the drivers and I installed again the same (With Sound BlasterX 720º).

The Chip is Realtek ALC883, so, it's a 5.1 controller and I Have a 5.1 Surround System.
Thanks for your Help.
Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 21, 2019)

@Diogo Silva this is not my driver mod with sound blaster 720 UWP


----------



## jaymeluccas (Mar 24, 2019)

where do I get a tutorial for advanced settings in dolby atmos XML?


----------



## jaymeluccas (Mar 26, 2019)

today, what is the best equalizer for a 5.1 analog output system?
Does the boom 3d work for 5.1 analog outputs?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello @alanfox2000, Yesterday, I install your Driver (HDA), in version 6.0.1.8656 with Creative APO.
The Creative Program don't Output in 5.1, only Stereo, but, in Realtek Definition Program was selected 5.1 Output.
Fix this Problem.
For example, now I running the Mod of Lynn, version 6.0.1.8328 and the Creative Program outputs for all Speakers.
I want a driver more corrent, *BUT* only compatible with Creative APO, and Output for 5.1 Set.
Thanks.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 7, 2019)

Now I'm searching for Help, I need them: @alanfox2000 has written such a Batchfile on GitHub to install an UAD, named DISM_Install.bat, but it just won't work. everytime I try to run, it takes Error: This can't be done about the syntax, or however...

Sometimes I began to personalize this. For now, the Workfolder is called C:\RTK_UWP, within all necessary Files, included this f***in' Batchfile. 
The Original is shown here:
@Echo off                           setlocal EnableDelayedExpansion                           FOR /R %~dp0 %%# in (*.appxbundle) DO (                            SET APPXBUNDLE=%%~nx#                            )                            FOR /R %~dp0 %%# in (*.xml) DO (                            SET License1XML=%%~nx#                            )                            dism /online /Add-ProvisionedAppxPackage /PackagePath:"%~dp0%APPXBUNDLE%" /LicensePath:"%~dp0%License1XML%" /DependencyPackagePath:"%~dp0Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00_14.0.26706.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe.appx"

And the personalized Version here:
@Echo on
setlocal EnableDelayedExpansion FOR /R (57684963c93747ba81309c475c30c965.appxbundle) SET-APPXBUNDLE=%nx#%
FOR /R (57684963c93747ba81309c475c30c965_License1.xml) SET-License1XML=%nx#%
dism /online /Add-ProvisionedAppxPackage /PackagePath:"C:\RTK_UWP\57684963c93747ba81309c475c30c965.appxbundle" /LicensePath:"C:\RTK_UWP\57684963c93747ba81309c475c30c965_License1.xml" /DependencyPackagePath:"C:\RTK_UWP\Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00_14.0.27323.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe.appx"

The even ever coming Error is about the License1.xml (SET License1XML=%%~nx#). Here it hangs :-(


----------



## Outbreaker (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm frustrated i tried everything but i cannot get the "Sound Blaster Connect *720°*" to work. 
I have the mainboard "Z390 Phantom Gaming-ITX/ac" which also includes the "Realtek ALC1220 (Sound Blaster Connect *Cinema 5*)".
I tried the "GenKGA3.1" and restarted my PC but with any effect. I even deleted the whole "SoftwareLock" folder but even then nothing changes.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 15, 2019)

So quiet here... for @alanfox2000 's Answer about this Question-Post I'm even still waiting... Does anybody ventually know, what about him this Time?


----------



## OMER (Apr 15, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> So quiet here... for @alanfox2000 's Answer about this Question-Post I'm even still waiting... Does anybody ventually know, what about him this Time?



Alanfox is very rarely on forums, you will be lucky, if you get a chance to talk to him


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 15, 2019)

OMER said:


> Alanfox is very rarely on forums, you will be lucky, if you get a chance to talk to him



Oh, that's sadly for me, because I don't know, if someone else could help me about my Problem :-(
Or do you know, who could help?


----------



## OMER (Apr 15, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Oh, that's sadly for me, because I don't know, if someone else could help me about my Problem :-(
> Or do you know, who could help?



Do you need help to install Realtek UAD properly ?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 16, 2019)

OMER said:


> Do you need help to install Realtek UAD properly ?



Alright! But it's only the Syntax-Problem with the DISM_Install.bat, all other (*.inf-Files by Rightklick-Install) was done without Problems...

Now, my SSD was be changed, I've installed first temporarily a HDA-DriverMod-Combo from DJ Urko & Alan Finotty, for having at the Time the best Sound, until the UAD can be properly installed.
So you says, that you can help me, I'll be fine


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 16, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Alright! But it's only the Syntax-Problem with the DISM_Install.bat, all other (*.inf-Files by Rightklick-Install) was done without Problems...
> 
> Now, my SSD was be changed, I've installed first temporarily a HDA-DriverMod-Combo from DJ Urko & Alan Finotty, for having at the Time the best Sound, until the UAD can be properly installed.
> So you says, that you can help me, I'll be fine


Are you sure you need that install?  It appears that these are prerequisites for some components.
If the prerequisite is already installed, you don't have to bother with that specific install.
Are there anything that is not working in the UAD Install?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 16, 2019)

UAD will never work Properly on HDA based Chips Remember that and once install UAD on HDA based you will never uninstall that driver properly.


----------



## OMER (Apr 16, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Alright! But it's only the Syntax-Problem with the DISM_Install.bat, all other (*.inf-Files by Rightklick-Install) was done without Problems...
> 
> Now, my SSD was be changed, I've installed first temporarily a HDA-DriverMod-Combo from DJ Urko & Alan Finotty, for having at the Time the best Sound, until the UAD can be properly installed.
> So you says, that you can help me, I'll be fine



Right Click option is best to install Realtek UAD, don't use DISM_install.bat


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 16, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Are you sure you need that install?  It appears that these are prerequisites for some components.
> If the prerequisite is already installed, you don't have to bother with that specific install.
> Are there anything that is not working in the UAD Install?



Yes, the Realtek Audio console won't to access the RPC-service



OMER said:


> Right Click option is best to install Realtek UAD, don't use DISM_install.bat



How do I so, that the Realtek-App will access to the RPC, like above just written?


----------



## jamam (Apr 16, 2019)

16/04/2019
APO Driver 2.4.5
- Update Dolby DAX API Service to 3.20400.424.0 

https://pastebin.com/raw/MfycE6U9


----------



## harris123424 (Apr 16, 2019)

Dolby Atmos for Gaming  removed?


----------



## Jayce (Apr 16, 2019)

harris123424 said:


> Dolby Atmos for Gaming  removed?


@alanfox2000


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 17, 2019)

harris123424 said:


> Dolby Atmos for Gaming  removed?










Metal-Tom said:


> Now I'm searching for Help, I need them: @alanfox2000 has written such a Batchfile on GitHub to install an UAD, named DISM_Install.bat, but it just won't work. everytime I try to run, it takes Error: This can't be done about the syntax, or however...
> 
> Sometimes I began to personalize this. For now, the Workfolder is called C:\RTK_UWP, within all necessary Files, included this f***in' Batchfile.
> The Original is shown here:
> ...



Redownload
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/a...sal-audio-driver/master/Tool/DISM_INSTALL.bat



Diogo Silva said:


> Hello @alanfox2000, Yesterday, I install your Driver (HDA), in version 6.0.1.8656 with Creative APO.
> The Creative Program don't Output in 5.1, only Stereo, but, in Realtek Definition Program was selected 5.1 Output.
> Fix this Problem.
> For example, now I running the Mod of Lynn, version 6.0.1.8328 and the Creative Program outputs for all Speakers.
> ...


Creative UWP APO+ Realtek UAD
Add Realtek UWP APO EFX {A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}

Creative Desktop APO + Realtek HDA
UPMIX/DOWNMIX with Realtek Desktop APO


----------



## Jayce (Apr 17, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 121213



It doesn't let you go to the folder(3xxxy.xxy) it takes you
to 2.3.222.0 folder on The Audio enhancer page.


----------



## jamam (Apr 17, 2019)

alanfox2000 only 3 audio enhancer for dolby 2.3.222. 0...64
where is new link


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 17, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 121213
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, but this "renewed" Bat-File causes Errors again, see here below


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 17, 2019)

@alanfox2000




That "Necessary files" link only goes to the 2.x.yyy.z version of the app. Correct the spreadsheet.
Edit: corrected.


----------



## jamam (Apr 17, 2019)

alanfox2000 Installing DTS Digital Enhancement  error ...module C:\Windows\system32\DTSAPOUI64.dll failed to register.HRESULT_2147010895.contact your support personal.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 17, 2019)

jamam said:


> alanfox2000 Installing DTS Digital Enhancement  error ...module C:\Windows\system32\DTSAPOUI64.dll failed to register.HRESULT_2147010895.contact your support personal.


Download Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x64) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## jamam (Apr 17, 2019)

thank you very much



CityCultivator said:


> @alanfox2000
> 
> View attachment 121219
> That "Necessary files" link only goes to the 2.x.yyy.z version of the app. Correct the spreadsheet.



https://www.mediafire.com/folder/q1o3yoxk29aqg/UWP


----------



## jihoon83 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi @alanfox2000, what happen i can't download files, help me!


----------



## harris123424 (Apr 17, 2019)

I dont have sound with the new dolby for gaming.

anyway sbx720 the best


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 17, 2019)

@Metal-Tom  just because your driver is HDA based and Realtek uad console will never work


----------



## Danny (Apr 22, 2019)

Its seem the windows update to 1903 is block the dolby atmos for headphones from free activate with speaker system gaming. Anyone know the solution to make it work again ?


----------



## prettyclaire82 (Apr 24, 2019)

Seems like tinyurl doesn't work with the latest google chrome


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 25, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 121213
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I install the Realtek UAD Driver in my old 883? it works? Or the HDA is better for 883?


----------



## bomgavs (Apr 28, 2019)

I have nvidia hdmi connected to samsung TV. And this APO driver helped with 5.1 surround sound. But now i upgraded windows to 1903 and 5.1 did not work correct. Front, SUB and rear speakers dont plays sound, if sound special for concrete channel. This speaakers works only when mixed sounds, or front left/right (its not normal).
I think microsoft do something with audio... again(
(And Geforce Graphics Driver Repack [430.39 WHQL] legacy version dontt installs - file missing error)
PS. Changes in FX configurator take effect on 1903 ONLY if i change privelegis (ACL) in registry hive HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 28, 2019)

@bomgavs download Dolby Realtek audio mod from https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/ First uninstall your current and install the mod after installing write me an message I will write you the guids to put in fx configurator to enable 5.1 surround and dolby digital output over nvidia hdmi driver the link to download is between the screenshots on post 1 do not touch the registry and uninstall and install nvidia hdmi driver again if you are touching the registry


----------



## bomgavs (Apr 28, 2019)

I have disaabled realtek in BIOS, so, when i install this mod and rebooted - i have some errors from dolby soft. When i install APO driver Dolby Digital activates (if i change previlegues in registry), but works not correct. I think it is a windows 1903 specific issue.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 28, 2019)

@bomgavs no its not a problem 1903 after an upgrade of windows apo driver restore back the default guids also you must enable Realtek in bios because when you install the mod the necessary files for dolby pcee4 (home theatre v4) will be registered properly maybe you are installed another mod that's the reason for error in dolby pcee4 you use apo driver and the mod together


----------



## bomgavs (Apr 28, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @bomgavs no its not a problem 1903


i did not upgrade windows, i do clean install, and do all as previous time (when i clean install 1809). And on 1809 all works fine, but now (on 1903) i clean install windows 4 times and have issues. I used only APO Driver, now it enebles Dolby Digitaal as on 1809, but chaannels mixed and 3 channels didnt works well.
Thank you for you help, but i think it is exactly 1903 error



Dj Urko said:


> @bomgavs no its not a problem 1903 after an upgrade of windows apo driver restore back the default guids also you must enable Realtek in bios because when you install the mod the necessary files for dolby pcee4 (home theatre v4) will be registered properly maybe you are installed another mod that's the reason for error in dolby pcee4 you use apo driver and the mod together


Sorry, you be right! I reset my home theatre 5.1 and working now!


----------



## ador250 (Apr 30, 2019)

Is there anything wrong using this virtual cable instead of what OP provides us ? I use this and works perfectly fine. @alanfox2000


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 30, 2019)

ador250 said:


> Is there anything wrong using this virtual cable instead of what OP provides us ? I use this and works perfectly fine. @alanfox2000


Use any virtual audio cable; the principle is the same.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 3, 2019)

*YES, I GOT IT* my Realtek ALC883 is now working perfectly with Realtek UAD Driver, version 6.0.8688.1, the Creative Sound BlasterX720º Desktop app and the UWP Version.
Special Thanks to @alanfox2000 for help me and to provide the Drivers by Github Site.









Can I activate the Bass Management or Swap the Center with Subwoofer Output or Activate the Loudness in Realtek UAD Driver/UWP Version?


----------



## Metal-Tom (May 3, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> *YES, I GOT IT* my Realtek ALC883 is now working perfectly with Realtek UAD Driver, version 6.0.8688.1, the Creative Sound BlasterX720º Desktop app and the UWP Version.
> Special Thanks to @alanfox2000 for help me and to provide the Drivers by Github Site.
> View attachment 122251
> View attachment 122254View attachment 122255
> ...




Why, to the Hell, will some UA-Driver simply not work with my ALC892, but his 883 keeps it easy running? I'm feelin some f***in' Unfairness about this!


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 3, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Why, to the Hell, will some UA-Driver simply not work with my ALC892, but his 883 keeps it easy running? I'm feelin some f***in' Unfairness about this!


After choose your Mod, you MUST EDIT hdxrt.inf (most comum) or HDXMB3H.inf with information of your Hardware. This file are located in Win64 folder of Mod.
In image bellow shows the UAD Driver that I adapted for my Hardware. The changes are selected in Blue.


----------



## Metal-Tom (May 3, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> After choose your Mod, you MUST EDIT hdxrt.inf (most comum) or HDXMB3H.inf with information of your Hardware. This file are located in Win64 folder of Mod.
> In image bellow shows the UAD Driver that I adapted for my Hardware. The changes are selected in Blue.




So far I understand it. But: how did you solve the Problem with the provided Batchfile named DISM_Install.bat??? My CMD-Window ever ran in to an occured "syntactical" Error :-(

In the Attachment you can see, if I've edited the File correctly


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 4, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> So far I understand it. But: how did you solve the Problem with the provided Batchfile named DISM_Install.bat??? My CMD-Window ever ran in to an occured "syntactical" Error :-(
> 
> In the Attachment you can see, if I've edited the File correctly


I don't need execute/run the file DISM_Install.bat


----------



## ador250 (May 4, 2019)

can u tell me how did u install the creative suite with realtek UWP ? I have installed realtek uwp driver + audio console from here , they r working fine (ALC892) but how did u install creative on top of that ? @Diogo Silva


----------



## Metal-Tom (May 4, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> I don't need execute/run the file DISM_Install.bat



So how did you it exactly? Pls tell me


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 4, 2019)

ador250 said:


> can u tell me how did u install the creative suite with realtek UWP ? I have installed realtek uwp driver + audio console from here , they r working fine (ALC892) but how did u install creative on top of that ? @Diogo Silva


Editing the File CreativeExtension.inf inside of ThirdParty Folder inside the Win64 Folder of Mod and you must update your APO Driver and change the settings of Program FX Configurator



Metal-Tom said:


> So how did you it exactly? Pls tell me


Nothing more, just edit the hdxrt.inf and install the Mod through Device Manager (Option Update Driver)

If you want to confirm the Realtek UAD is installed correctly, in Services of Windows must be a Service with name RtkAudioUniversalService like in photo.


----------



## ador250 (May 4, 2019)

Did u install any of this ? @Diogo Silva


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 6, 2019)

ador250 said:


> Did u install any of this ? @Diogo Silva


Yes, I change the CreativeExtension.inf file like hdxrt.inf file, something like that in picture and after I go to Device Manager and click Update Driver and I select the Realtek INF File, in Win64 folder of Mod. After Reboot the PC, I go to the FX Configurator and add the Creative Render.
Go there for the files.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 8, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> *YES, I GOT IT* my Realtek ALC883 is now working perfectly with Realtek UAD Driver, version 6.0.8688.1, the Creative Sound BlasterX720º Desktop app and the UWP Version.
> Special Thanks to @alanfox2000 for help me and to provide the Drivers by Github Site.



well Diogo I've been doing my own private Realtek UAD/UWP mods and check out this neat screenshot





I have creative uwp sb720 w/ sound options available along with Realtek audio console (Gigabyte OEM version cuz I use a Gigabyte board with Realtek ALC892) with the Realtek Sound Effect "Environment" and Equalizer [EQ] options available. 
yes I have those Realtek EQ & environment options available and I can use them simultaneously with the SB720 UWP blasterx acoustic engine & environment options.

btw, I using a modified Realtek UAD v6.0.8694.1 driver after editing the HDX_GigabyteExt_Creative_RTK.inf and CreativeExtension.inf extension INF files that I got from alanfox2000's github page.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 10, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> Can I activate the Bass Management or Swap the Center with Subwoofer Output or Activate the Loudness in Realtek UAD Driver/UWP Version?



a follow-up: it seems Realtek "already did the magic" themselves at least in the HDX_GigabyteExt_Creative_RTK.inf file by allowing simultaneous usage of Realtek sound FX options with Creative audio options (aka. having multiple audio effects)

so I'm fortunate to using a Gigabyte board and having both Realtek Sound FX and Creative audio FX options available [that includes the Base Management, Subwoofer Swap & Room Correction options available for 5.1 & 7.1 speakers as in this lovely screenshot; Loudness equalization is not available but I don't need that one since Creative's "Smart Volume" feature does a similar thing]





perhaps when alanfox2000 does newer/future Realtek UAD/UWP + Creative UWP mods, he should take a closer look at the contents of the HDX_GigabyteExt_Creative_RTK.inf file and compare the entries of other "creative extension inf" files like HDX_AcerExt_CT_RTK.inf or HDX_ClevoExt_CT_RTK.inf, especially the entries in the "APO CLSID registration for render endpoints" section.

The HDX_GigabyteExt_Creative_RTK.inf file has this entry in the "render endpoints" section:
"HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%MBAPO_MFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_MFX_CLSID%"
instead of this in other CT_RTK or Creative_RTK extension INF files:
"HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%MBAPO_MFX_CLSID%"
also the Realtek OMFX clsid string was added onto the Gigabyte Creative RTK inf file:
"HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEK_OMFX_CLSID%"
that allows the Realtek MFX to be "offloaded" while using Creative audio options


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 10, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> well Diogo I've been doing my own private Realtek UAD/UWP mods and check out this neat screenshot
> 
> View attachment 122565
> 
> ...


I'm very happy to help you on the installation of the Mod. 



erpguy53 said:


> a follow-up: it seems Realtek "already did the magic" themselves at least in the HDX_GigabyteExt_Creative_RTK.inf file by allowing simultaneous usage of Realtek sound FX options with Creative audio options (aka. having multiple audio effects)
> 
> so I'm fortunate to using a Gigabyte board and having both Realtek Sound FX and Creative audio FX options available [that includes the Base Management, Subwoofer Swap & Room Correction options available for 5.1 & 7.1 speakers as in this lovely screenshot; Loudness equalization is not available but I don't need that one since Creative's "Smart Volume" feature does a similar thing]
> 
> ...


Yap, i don't have this options, I have only the basic, only that photo bellow is showing and more nothing.
Can I add more Sound Effects or more features (Equalizer, etc...)?
Thank you.


----------



## piedpied (May 11, 2019)

hy guys ! These forums like goods !! Thanks for alls participations . I will make a drivers UAD but i have an issue ! I think here i can found help !

Based on ALC892. I've mixed APO Dolby Home Theather and Theater V4 + Realtek UAD "drvstrore", DTS 5.1 and DDL 5.1 has you see on screen. 

Do you know how to see dolby in realtek panel ?



Spoiler: Screen











Spoiler: Screen2


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 12, 2019)

piedpied said:


> hy guys ! These forums like goods !! Thanks for alls participations . I will make a drivers UAD but i have an issue ! I think here i can found help !
> 
> Based on ALC892. I've mixed APO Dolby Home Theather and Theater V4 + Realtek UAD "drvstrore", DTS 5.1 and DDL 5.1 has you see on screen.
> 
> ...


I don't Know. Sorry  

*Yaaaaaaa*, more one time I got, but this time I got the Sound Effects in Realtek Audio Console + Sound BlasterX 720º, BUT ONLY IN STEREO OUTPUT 
How can I upmix to Output 5.1 Surround in my ALC883?
Besides that, the Realtek Audio Console is very beautiful in my opinion of corse .
The version of the Driver is 6.0.8699.1, the last one.
C'on I need help. 
Thank you.


----------



## pio (May 12, 2019)

Hi,
I want latest Realtek UAD for my rig.. where can I find the download?

my Laptop's specs ->>
Asus ROG GL702VMK
Windows 10 Pro 1809 (Build 17763.437)
[Realtek chipset] ALC3236-VB2
Hardware ID:    HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10431760

by the way, the reason I need UAD and not the legacy HDA is that I want to be able to equip my system with Audio Enhancers like 'Dolby Atmos gaming for speaker system' which from my understanding needs UAD alongside Realtek Audio Control Console to be installed first....


----------



## CityCultivator (May 12, 2019)

pio said:


> Hi,
> I want latest Realtek UAD for my rig.. where can I find the download?
> 
> my Laptop's specs ->>
> ...


Dolby Atmos gaming for speaker system does not require UAD, I am using that with HDA just fine.


----------



## pio (May 12, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby Atmos gaming for speaker system does not require UAD, I am using that with HDA just fine.



Thanks for you reply, and yes  you were dead right about it!

and so much Thanks @alanfox2000 for his amazing work


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 13, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> I don't Know. Sorry
> 
> *Yaaaaaaa*, more one time I got, but this time I got the Sound Effects in Realtek Audio Console + Sound BlasterX 720º, BUT ONLY IN STEREO OUTPUT
> How can I upmix to Output 5.1 Surround in my ALC883?
> ...


Hello all, I solved this problem. Simply update the Driver by Device Manager.
I have another problem, the Creative Sound Blaster Connect 2 or Sound Connect the Version UWP don't apply the effects selected.
How can I do the Creative programs have mix effects in music?


----------



## Jayce (May 15, 2019)

New APO Driver v2.4.8 
has error when installing I get this error message. "EXE and MSI file signature mismatch

All previous APO drivers before this one, doesn't have this error when installing.

@alanfox2000 can you please fix this error with the APO Driver.


----------



## hahagu (May 15, 2019)

Is it possible to use both Nahimic3 and Dolby Atmos for Gaming at the same time?
If so, how would I go about doing that?
Also, my internal subwoofer on my Dell Inspiron 7567 is not working.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jayce (May 15, 2019)

hahagu said:


> Is it possible to use both Nahimic3 and Dolby Atmos for Gaming at the same time?
> If so, how would I go about doing that?
> Also, my internal subwoofer on my Dell Inspiron 7567 is not working.
> Thanks in advance!


It's not good to use multiple Enhancers at the same time, because of audio quality distortion, and other problems. It's good to use one.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 15, 2019)

hahagu said:


> Is it possible to use both Nahimic3 and Dolby Atmos for Gaming at the same time?
> If so, how would I go about doing that?
> Also, my internal subwoofer on my Dell Inspiron 7567 is not working.
> Thanks in advance!


Devices with internal subwoofers often have custom software to allow for usage of the sub. Do not use enhancements to replace the stock software, as the sub often can get disabled.
Combining the stock sub enabling enhancement and any other enhancement is only recommended to the one who knows what they are doing. (I don't know what is being done, don't ask me!)
Possible idea: Split audio outs into separate for internal speaker and headphone outs. See Realtek Control Panel. Then apply only a single enhancement to the headphone out endpoint. Note:


Jayce said:


> It's not good to use multiple Enhancers at the same time, because of audio quality distortion, and other problems. It's good to use one.


----------



## hahagu (May 15, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Devices with internal subwoofers often have custom software to allow for usage of the sub. Do not use enhancements to replace the stock software, as the sub often can get disabled.
> Combining the stock sub enabling enhancement and any other enhancement is only recommended to the one who knows what they are doing. (I don't know what is being done, don't ask me!)
> Possible idea: Split audio outs into separate for internal speaker and headphone outs. See Realtek Control Panel. Then apply only a single enhancement to the headphone out endpoint. Note:



I would like to do this, but I do not have realtek control panel for some reason..

Edit: I just found out enabling UAD profile on fx configurator enables my subwoofer.
So, how would I choose different outputs for only the headphone jack?


----------



## CityCultivator (May 15, 2019)

hahagu said:


> I would like to do this, but I do not have realtek control panel for some reason..
> 
> Edit: I just found out enabling UAD profile on fx configurator enables my subwoofer.
> So, how would I choose different outputs for only the headphone jack?


You need the control panel.  No way around that.


----------



## hahagu (May 15, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You need the control panel.  No way around that.



So, I managed to find the control panel, but there seems to be no option to separate the outputs.
Also, I'm now getting error in APO driver installer, 'EXE and MSI signature mismatch' or something


----------



## CityCultivator (May 15, 2019)

hahagu said:


> So, I managed to find the control panel, but there seems to be no option to separate the outputs.
> Also, I'm now getting error in APO driver installer, 'EXE and MSI signature mismatch' or something


That error was reported by @Jayce . Wait for @alanfox2000 to update the latest APO Driver installer.
I don't have UAD drivers installed, therefore I can't help you much right now. In a few days, I will have a dell 7375. I expect the audio system to be quite similar to your system. I might help you then.


----------



## hahagu (May 15, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> That error was reported by @Jayce . Wait for @alanfox2000 to update the latest APO Driver installer.
> I don't have UAD drivers installed, therefore I can't help you much right now. In a few days, I will have a dell 7375. I expect the audio system to be quite similar to your system. I might help you then.


I hope so lol
Anyways, thanks for the help!
Until I can find a workaround or a fix for this, I guess I just won't be using my laptop speakers lol


----------



## CityCultivator (May 15, 2019)

You used your laptop speakers? Are they really that good?


----------



## OMER (May 15, 2019)

APO Driver 2.4.8 error, EXE & MSI Signature Mismatch


----------



## hahagu (May 15, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You used your laptop speakers? Are they really that good?



Surprisingly, yes! lol


----------



## bertie123 (May 15, 2019)

To Fix the EXE & MSI Signature Mismatch you can just go to C:\Users\(your username)\AppData\Roaming\PureSoftApps\APO Driver 2.4.8\install\40843AC and run the .msi directly there but after that i am unable to reinstall the FX Configurator after because i get the same error

nvm went back to 2.4.7 and that worked


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 15, 2019)

Hello @alanfox2000, when a next version of HDA Audio comes out?
Version 6.0.87XX?


----------



## Jayce (May 16, 2019)

New APO Driver update 16/05/2019
APO Driver 2.4.9

- Fix EXE and MSI file signature mismatch


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 17, 2019)

@CityCultivator 
I will test in the next week normally an APO Driver (I had to that time unsucsessful) and I may ask you that can I pairing Dolby DS1 and DTS Connect and whom? 
I wait for your reply.
Thank you.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 17, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @CityCultivator
> I will test in the next week normally an APO Driver (I had to that time unsucsessful) and I may ask you that can I pairing Dolby DS1 and DTS Connect and whom?
> I wait for your reply.
> Thank you.


You want DS1 with DTS connect, exact?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 17, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You want DS1 with DTS connect, exact?


Yes, I want both.

P.S: I have an Asus mobo with ALC892, Windows 10 RS4


----------



## CityCultivator (May 17, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Yes, I want both.
> 
> P.S: I have an Asus mobo with ALC892, Windows 10 RS4




```
[LFX]
{01BBFA6B-B2EC-4D2A-9F48-665CC5D091BA}
[GFX]
{A515262A-68B3-441a-A310-0D145362EE87}
[ProcessingLFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingGFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
```
Insert in notepad, save the file with .ini extension and load in fxconfigurator.
Report if it works.
Or just load DTS connect ini file and replace Local FX APO with `{01BBFA6B-B2EC-4D2A-9F48-665CC5D091BA}`


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 17, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> ```
> [LFX]
> {01BBFA6B-B2EC-4D2A-9F48-665CC5D091BA}
> [GFX]
> ...


Only DTS Interactive was present, none of DS1.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 17, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Only DTS Interactive was present, none of DS1.


Install dolby digital plus app.


----------



## hahagu (May 20, 2019)

Has anyone gotten sound radar working using the Dolby Atmos for Gaming UWP app with Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming xml 3.3.0 preset?
I can't get mine to work, or show up in any of my game screens.

Also, I figured out how to make the built-in subwoofer to work.
First, you have to apply 'Realtek System Effects - UAD' from the product config tool and save that using the 'Save Current Config' button.
After doing that, using the product config tool again, choose the enhancer of your choice and do the same.
Now, open both .ini files that you saved and combine them.

For example, if you have

```
[CompositeSFX]
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
{1B917FE2-47D1-425D-A26E-AFCDBDA7A2E8}
{670173E1-78CF-11E5-A837-0800200C9A66}
[CompositeEFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
{D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
```
and

```
[CompositeSFX]
{D9916F9F-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeEFX]
{93520346-FA48-4F56-8CB0-D92CC1775E37}
```
combine them so they look like

```
[CompositeSFX]
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
{1B917FE2-47D1-425D-A26E-AFCDBDA7A2E8}
{670173E1-78CF-11E5-A837-0800200C9A66}
{D9916F9F-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeEFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
{D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
{93520346-FA48-4F56-8CB0-D92CC1775E37}
```

Import that combined .ini file by pressing the 'Load External Config' button and choosing the .ini file.
Finally, apply the settings by pressing the 'Apply Effect and Processing Modes Configurations' button.

Doing this will combine Realtek System Effects with the enhancer of your choice, which will enable the integrated subwoofer.
(Also, this method will work for combining multiple enhancers too!)


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 27, 2019)

*Windows 10, version 1903 and Windows Server, version 1903 known issue*


Spoiler



*Audio not working with Dolby Atmos headphones and home theater*
After updating to Windows 10, version 1903, you may experience loss of audio with Dolby Atmos for home theater (free extension) or Dolby Atmos for headphones (paid extension) acquired through the Microsoft Store due to a licensing configuration error.

This occurs due to an issue with a Microsoft Store licensing component, where license holders are not able to connect to the Dolby Access app and enable Dolby Atmos extensions.

To safeguard your update experience, we have applied protective hold on devices from being offered Windows 10, version 1903 until this issue is resolved. This configuration error will not result in loss of access for the acquired license once the problem is resolved.

*Affected platforms:*

Client: Windows 10, version 1903
*Next steps: *We are working on a resolution for Microsoft Store and estimate a solution will be available in mid-June.
*Note* We recommend you do not attempt to manually update using the *Update now* button or the Media Creation Tool until this issue has been resolved.



Source: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/status-windows-10-1903


----------



## amenbreak (May 31, 2019)

Dolby service is not starting for me. Tried reinstalling APO Driver, Realtek drivers. Anyone with same problem?


----------



## CityCultivator (May 31, 2019)

amenbreak said:


> Dolby service is not starting for me. Tried reinstalling APO Driver, Realtek drivers. Anyone with same problem?


Uninstall APO driver again and then delete these folders:
`C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc`
`C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3`
Then reinstall again. It might then work. If not, you might need to reset Windows.


----------



## hahagu (May 31, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Uninstall APO driver again and then delete these folders:
> `C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc`
> `C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3`
> Then reinstall again. It might then work. If not, you might need to reset Windows.



Or use a restore point

Just sayin'


----------



## CityCultivator (May 31, 2019)

hahagu said:


> Or use a restore point


Before any Dolby issues occured.
@amenbreak


----------



## hahagu (May 31, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Before any Dolby issues occured.
> @amenbreak



yes, of course.


----------



## amenbreak (May 31, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Uninstall APO driver again and then delete these folders:
> `C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc`
> `C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3`
> Then reinstall again. It might then work. If not, you might need to reset Windows.



Deleting the second folder helped, thanks.


----------



## Devilwrath (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi, I tried installing APO driver + Atmos Speaker System (without Radar) i`m getting error on installing DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx:

App installation failed with error message: Deployment Add operation with target volume C: on Package DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220 from:  (DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx)  failed with error 0x80040154. See http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=235160 for help diagnosing app deployment issues. (0x80040154)

Help.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 2, 2019)

Devilwrath said:


> Hi, I tried installing APO driver + Atmos Speaker System (without Radar) i`m getting error on installing DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx:
> 
> App installation failed with error message: Deployment Add operation with target volume C: on Package DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220 from:  (DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx)  failed with error 0x80040154. See http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=235160 for help diagnosing app deployment issues. (0x80040154)
> 
> Help.


Windows version?


----------



## Devilwrath (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi, I tried installing APO driver + Atmos Speaker System (without Radar) i`m getting error on installing DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx:

App installation failed with error message: Deployment Add operation with target volume C: on Package DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220 from:  (DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx)  failed with error 0x80040154. See http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=235160 for help diagnosing app deployment issues. (0x80040154)

Help.



CityCultivator said:


> Windows version?


Windows 10 1809 17763.288
I deinstalled everything related to audio (I used DJ Urko mod before).


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 2, 2019)

Devilwrath said:


> Hi, I tried installing APO driver + Atmos Speaker System (without Radar) i`m getting error on installing DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx:
> 
> App installation failed with error message: Deployment Add operation with target volume C: on Package DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220 from:  (DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx)  failed with error 0x80040154. See http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=235160 for help diagnosing app deployment issues. (0x80040154)
> 
> ...


Check whether you had enabled sideloading in update & security --> For developers.
Redownload the appx file and try again.


----------



## Devilwrath (Jun 2, 2019)

I enabled sideload (I had developer mode on before), redownloaded APO 2.5.0 and DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosforGaming_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220 this time, after installing APO, still get same error when I try to install Dolby atmos for gaming.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 2, 2019)

Devilwrath said:


> I enabled sideload (I had developer mode on before), redownloaded APO 2.5.0 and DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosforGaming_3.20402.409.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220 this time, after installing APO, still get same error when I try to install Dolby atmos for gaming.


Developer mode is better.
You have a weird issue. I think that you need to refresh Windows.


----------



## Devilwrath (Jun 2, 2019)

I reinstalled Win like 2 weeks ago, maybe some day ill test this again, I went back to Urko again.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 3, 2019)

Why does new APO Driver 2.5.0, when opening it. Says this message "this package was created with a trial version of advanced installer you may use it for evaluation purposes only"

@alanfox2000


----------



## gyq180 (Jun 4, 2019)

@alanfox2000 hi boos, my laptop self-contained Sound Blaster Cinema 5, I want to switch to Sound Blaster 720, but use SoftwareLock doesn't work.  Folder SoftwareLock is not unnecessary on my computer. Can you give me a hint?


----------



## zsotiris (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello
I have Dolby Atmos Speaker System on Lenovo Y700 and internal subwoofer doesnt work.. How can i enable it?


----------



## Knot (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello , could someone direct me wich Apo driver do i need to have the dts connect/ddl 5.1 through hdmi ? my tv supports dts/dd plus/dd i have installed "realtek advanced HD audio" and "dts interactive" is working , but only through optical out



 



Thank you


----------



## Jayce (Jun 16, 2019)

@alanfox2000 
New APO Driver 2.5.1 doesn't have Dolby Dax API 3.20403.436.0 Version for the Dolby Dlls. Everything still says 3.20402.432.0, even when you are selecting the service and installing.

Please fix this issue.


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 17, 2019)

Can i use Dolby access with 24bit? because it change to 16bit automatic.

@alanfox2000 
Maybe new update dolby access?

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/bcwlku


----------



## LockerVroom (Jun 18, 2019)

What's the normal procedure for updating APO Driver? Do I have to restore registry using fx configurator and then uninstall APO Driver? 
What happens if I don't restore registry, then update APO Driver, then backup registry of the audio device? Is the new backup registry normal?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 18, 2019)

harris123424 said:


> Can i use Dolby access with 24bit? because it change to 16bit automatic.
> 
> @alanfox2000
> Maybe new update dolby access?
> ...


It seem the new Dolby Access had added "Dolby Atmos for built-in speakers" options on Spatial Sound Format and they want replace "Dolby Atmos" UWP apps from laptop. They just add a equalizer for Dolby Atmos for Headphones/home theater/built-in speakers. But Dolby Access missing Dolby Radar feature and they don't bring back Dolby Atmos for stereo speakers which found in 17763 build.


----------



## mmxx (Jul 15, 2019)

The new sound blaster command interface can be unlocked ?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 16, 2019)

No EAX?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 17, 2019)

Uau, new program of Creative.
Tomorrow I will investigate better.


----------



## nsxtacy (Jul 19, 2019)

I posted this in another thread as well but now that the DTS Sound Unbound app is available, although only for users of the insider preview build 18898 and up, is there some way to bypass the requirement for that build and install it on 1903 build 18362?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 20, 2019)

The New Sound Blaster Command don't work, but the SB Connect Works.
I need other KGA's to be activated/compatible with SB Command?


----------



## OMER (Jul 24, 2019)

How to download sound blaster command ?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 25, 2019)

OMER said:


> How to download sound blaster command ?


In Creative Website.


----------



## OMER (Jul 25, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> In Creative Website.



Thanks bro for the link

This app is only for *Sound Blaster AE-7 Audio Card, it will not work on Realtek Audio Chips.*


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 26, 2019)

OMER said:


> Thanks bro for the link
> 
> This app is only for *Sound Blaster AE-7 Audio Card, it will not work on Realtek Audio Chips.*


Oh, Ok.
I thought it was Universal.


----------



## remzawi (Jul 28, 2019)

Hello! I've a problem using Dolby atlosbpeaker system for gaming and I hoped that someone here could help me. I installed Dolby Atmos speaker system successfully (the effects work great, it automatically switch between the internal speaker of my laptop and the headphone when I connect it). However, I wanted to try Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming too (because I play a lot, and thus application also offer more personnalisation of the surround virtualisation). After following the installation instructions, the application is still named Dolby Atmos for gaming in the menu, but correctly named Dolby Atmos speaker system is the app. What's more m, after the installation and as long as I don't connect my headphones, it seems to work correctly. However, as soon as I connect my headphones, the app crash and the dax api services turns off. After that, the dax api doesn't start, even after disconnecting the headphones and rebooting. The 1pp tells me that it can't connect to the audio driver. Does anyone have any idea and would be kind enough to share it? Thanks!


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 29, 2019)

remzawi said:


> Hello! I've a problem using Dolby atlosbpeaker system for gaming and I hoped that someone here could help me. I installed Dolby Atmos speaker system successfully (the effects work great, it automatically switch between the internal speaker of my laptop and the headphone when I connect it). However, I wanted to try Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming too (because I play a lot, and thus application also offer more personnalisation of the surround virtualisation). After following the installation instructions, the application is still named Dolby Atmos for gaming in the menu, but correctly named Dolby Atmos speaker system is the app. What's more m, after the installation and as long as I don't connect my headphones, it seems to work correctly. However, as soon as I connect my headphones, the app crash and the dax api services turns off. After that, the dax api doesn't start, even after disconnecting the headphones and rebooting. The 1pp tells me that it can't connect to the audio driver. Does anyone have any idea and would be kind enough to share it? Thanks!


What instructions did you follow to change versions?


----------



## remzawi (Jul 29, 2019)

I've first completely uninstalled Dolby Atmos speaker system and the app driver and reinstalled my audio driver to be sure to start from scratch. Then I've followed the instructions given by alanfox2000: 
-install Dolby Atmos for gaming
-install Apo driver with dax 3 component
-copy the xml (the ones for the Lenovo laptop) for dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming to the folder dolbyaposvc
-use fx configurator on my endpoint and apply the settings for Dolby Atmos UWP gaming XML 3.2 
-restart dax api (here I generally also reboot to be sure)

Is something wrong with my way of doing it?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 29, 2019)

remzawi said:


> I've first completely uninstalled Dolby Atmos speaker system and the app driver and reinstalled my audio driver to be sure to start from scratch. Then I've followed the instructions given by alanfox2000:
> -install Dolby Atmos for gaming
> -install Apo driver with dax 3 component
> -copy the xml (the ones for the Lenovo laptop) for dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming to the folder dolbyaposvc
> ...


Did you delete the following folders while uninstalling?
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3


----------



## remzawi (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes I did before starting the installation, I also removed every xml from dolbyaposvc.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 29, 2019)

remzawi said:


> Yes I did before starting the installation, I also removed every xml from dolbyaposvc.


Try using Dolby Atmos Speaker System again and see whether that still work.


----------



## remzawi (Jul 29, 2019)

I tried and it still works (the effects seems to work normally and it auto switches from speaker to headphone). Thanks for trying to help me!


----------



## dododo (Jul 31, 2019)

I can use DTS X !


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 31, 2019)

1. New ASUS motherboard support DTS® Sound Unbound: https://www.asus.com/Microsite/motherboard/AMD-X570/index.html.  DTS:X Ultra UWP apps is preinstall on these motherboard. I get the driver file and tested on Windows 10 insiders (non-supported DTS® Sound Unbound motherboard), DTS:X Ultra UWP app show please connect to external speakers. DTS® Sound Unbound UWP apps show non-licensed.

2. Dolby Atmos for Headphones (spatial sound) option cannot be unlocked by Dolby UWP apps on Windows 10 insiders after Dolby Access (the one with new UI) is installed.

Both Dolby and DTS new apps may have anti crack protection or because of Windows 10 20H1 still in insider.


----------



## Antes533 (Aug 1, 2019)

Guys, I'm trying to make a VIA HD AUDIO + Dolby Atmos mod. All profiles work well except the equalizer in my personal settings. Sound does not respond to changes. Can anyone tell me how to fix it?


----------



## yaoruisheng (Aug 1, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> 1. New ASUS motherboard support DTS® Sound Unbound: https://www.asus.com/Microsite/motherboard/AMD-X570/index.html.  DTS:X Ultra UWP apps is preinstall on these motherboard. I get the driver file and tested on Windows 10 insiders (non-supported DTS® Sound Unbound motherboard), DTS:X Ultra UWP app show please connect to external speakers. DTS® Sound Unbound UWP apps show non-licensed.
> 
> 2. Dolby Atmos for Headphones (spatial sound) option cannot be unlocked by Dolby UWP apps on Windows 10 insiders after Dolby Access (the one with new UI) is installed.
> 
> Both Dolby and DTS new apps may have anti crack protection or because of Windows 10 20H1 still in insider.




.xml include key, and was signed.


----------



## nsxtacy (Aug 1, 2019)

I hope someone can figure out how to unlock DTS Sound Unbound so it shows licensed, my trial ends in 5 days !  And I feel that the positional accuracy for gaming is much better with this program than any other I've used. There seems to be a big difference between Sound Unbound and DTS Audio / Studio Sound  and I'm not sure why.


----------



## Irth (Aug 2, 2019)

nsxtacy said:


> I hope someone can figure out how to unlock DTS Sound Unbound so it shows licensed, my trial ends in 5 days !  And I feel that the positional accuracy for gaming is much better with this program than any other I've used. There seems to be a big difference between Sound Unbound and DTS Audio / Studio Sound  and I'm not sure why.



If you have headphones which support DTS Headphone:X (in my case the SteelSeries Arctis Pro) it will show "licensed" without paying for it or unlocking it with other means.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 2, 2019)

Irth said:


> If you have headphones which support DTS Headphone:X (in my case the SteelSeries Arctis Pro) it will show "licensed" without paying for it or unlocking it with other means.


Can you provide all DTS driver inf file after you install SteelSeries? Get https://github.com/lostindark/DriverStoreExplorer. In the providers column, find DTS and right click open folder location, you can find the DTS inf and other .dll/.bin/.xml/.lic file. Upload them and let us have a look.


----------



## Irth (Aug 2, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Can you provide all DTS driver inf file after you install SteelSeries? Get https://github.com/lostindark/DriverStoreExplorer. In the providers column, find DTS and right click open folder location, you can find the DTS inf and other .dll/.bin/.xml/.lic file. Upload them and let us have a look.



I'm not an expert on these kind of things ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
All I found is this:


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 3, 2019)

Irth said:


> I'm not an expert on these kind of things ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> All I found is this:


The .xml & .bin & .dtscs file should be located C:\ProgramData\SteelSeries\SteelSeries Engine 3\thirdParty

Update: One of DTS X Ultra inf missing from asus ROG mothboard realtek driver. DTS X Ultra UWP app had not released to ASUS user yet, but soon.


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Aug 3, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Old thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-ultimate-realtek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/
> 
> *Introduction:*
> *To make audio enhancers working, such as SRS Premium Sound. Dolby Home Theater v4.*
> ...




hi . I managed to install dtx studio but I cannot change the setting on dtx , please help .


----------



## Irth (Aug 3, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> The .xml & .bin & .dtscs file should be located C:\ProgramData\SteelSeries\SteelSeries Engine 3\thirdParty
> 
> Update: One of DTS X Ultra inf missing from asus ROG mothboard realtek driver. DTS X Ultra UWP app had not released to ASUS user yet, but soon.



This is the whole folder "sshz_dtshpx" because i ' m not quite sure which files you exactly need.


----------



## nsxtacy (Aug 4, 2019)

I hope alan can work his magic now!


----------



## Hoak (Aug 8, 2019)

This seems to have been discussed before, but I'm apparently missing something, or what I want to do is not possible.  I have an ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac that claims to use a "*Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec*" (that I can not find documented on the Realtek site).

After a default clean install of Windows 10 Enterprise, and downloading all the Windows Update updates, Microsoft automatically installs Creative Lab's "*Sound Blaster Connect*" interface that functionally seems quite similar to the "*Sound Blaster Connect 2*" interface that rolls with their AE-5 sound cards, but it's not functional as you can see from the *"Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection"* mess age in blue box (although sound does work):





Installing ASRock's version of the Realtek driver from their site here (which is an unusual version of the driver that includes none of the typical native Realtek interface features) it apparently activates Sound Blaster Connect in "*CINEMA 5*" mode that is cut down in features and capability but does work:





What I'd like, and have been trying to do is activate the original interface above that's like the *Sound Blaster Connect 2"* interfaces as some of these featuers are very useful for the embedded application I intend for this tiny board -- I'd also very much like to do this with the native signed Realtek driver from ASRock as it's a very good driver and as little additional software as possible.

So far I've tried various versions of *alanfox2000's*   GenKGA with *Romulus2K4*'s Finalize.bat script installing KGA files for the various interfaces, with no luck. What step am I missing here? It would seem something needs to be registered in the Windows Registry for this to work? Any help appreciated.


----------



## nsxtacy (Aug 8, 2019)

Have you tried just leaving  the specific KGA file for the version you wanted to activate and remove the rest? I know I've seen people mention if you leave all the KGA files in programdata\creative\software lock then it can sometimes cause an issue. Also, there are a few versions of the Genkga that I have, GenKGA, GenKGA3 ,KGAGen and GenKGA3.1. Have you tried each of those?


----------



## Hoak (Aug 8, 2019)

nsxtacy said:


> Have you tried just leaving  the specific KGA file for the version you wanted to activate and remove the rest? I know I've seen people mention if you leave all the KGA files in programdata\creative\software lock then it can sometimes cause an issue. Also, there are a few versions of the Genkga that I have, GenKGA, GenKGA3 ,KGAGen and GenKGA3.1. Have you tried each of those?


Thank you for your post, I appreciate it! Yes I have tried several different KGA files that should give similar result using the Final.bat to do the selection, and they seem to be ending up in the correct directory.  I've only tried GenKGA and GenKGA3.1 though, where are these others? Is there a list that tells you what KGA file is supposed to unlock which version of the Creative Labs interface?  I was surprised after trying four different KGA files that were supposed to work that nothing happened at all.


----------



## Mute (Aug 8, 2019)

"nahimicsvc32.exe" with APO driver 2.5.6 ative  gpu of my laptop frequentlly 
the version is Nahmic 3 APO - 1.4.2
could u fix it,thx


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hoak said:


> Thank you for your post, I appreciate it! Yes I have tried several different KGA files that should give similar result using the Final.bat to do the selection, and they seem to be ending up in the correct directory.  I've only tried GenKGA and GenKGA3.1 though, where are these others? Is there a list that tells you what KGA file is supposed to unlock which version of the Creative Labs interface?  I was surprised after trying four different KGA files that were supposed to work that nothing happened at all.



If you have multiple network adapters turned on, it will GenKGA3.1 kga file generation. Keep only 1 network adapter and run GenKGA3.1, then you will see the unrar password and which kga file unlock different interface of Sound Blaster Connect. No fix if it still show "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection" on ALC1220.



Mute said:


> "nahimicsvc32.exe" with APO driver 2.5.6 ative  gpu of my laptop frequentlly
> the version is Nahmic 3 APO - 1.4.2
> could u fix it,thx


Use APO Driver 2.5.5 with Nahimic Service Component 1.3.2.0. Wait Nahimic side update/fix their driver.....


----------



## ador250 (Aug 9, 2019)

@alanfox2000 I'm using ur realtek uad mod with creative and pcee4 effect on spdif. Is there a way to enable the pcee4 on analog output instead of creative effect. I tried to modified the HDX_GenericExt_RTK.inf, installation is fine but when I try to click on the dolby tab on Audio control panel it stops with an error says "Error opening registry keys, Please verify registry key permission". This the pasted modified file, I probably missing / misplaced something 



Spoiler: HDX_GenericExt_RTK.inf



[Version]
Signature   = "$WINDOWS NT$"
Class       = Extension
ClassGuid   = {e2f84ce7-8efa-411c-aa69-97454ca4cb57}
Provider    = %OrganizationName%
ExtensionId = {C3A63EDD-2D27-4B66-B155-5E94B43D926A}
DriverVer   = 08/08/2019, 6.0.8774.1

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = DeviceExtensions,NTamd64.10.0...15063

[DeviceExtensions.NTamd64.10.0...15063]
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0670
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0275
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0680
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0221
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0231
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0672
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0676
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0276
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0671
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0290
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0280
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0282
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0283
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0286
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0233
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0383
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0292
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0284
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0288
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0667
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0293
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0296
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0294
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0230
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0234
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0700
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0701
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0210
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0285
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0215
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0257
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1150
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0300
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0302
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0303
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0222
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0623
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0302
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0303
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0670
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0275
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0680
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0221
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0231
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0672
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0676
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0276
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0671
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0290
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0280
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0282
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0283
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0286
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0233
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0383
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0292
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0284
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0867
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0288
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0667
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0293
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0225
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0296
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0299
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0274
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0294
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0230
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0234
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0700
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0701
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0210
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0285
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0289
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0215
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0257
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1150
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0300
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0302
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0303
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0222
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0623
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0302
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = DeviceExtension_Install,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0303

[DeviceExtension_Install]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModelAddReg

[DeviceExtension_Install.HW]
AddReg = FriendlyName_AddReg

[IntcAzAudModelAddReg]
;; OmniSpeaker
HKR,Settings,OmniSpeaker,0x00010001,1

;; render endpoint settings
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearLineOutTopo,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,PrimaryLineOutTopo,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,SingleLineOutTopo,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,SecondaryLineOutTopo,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RtSpdifTopo,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx_Digital"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RtSpdifHDMITopo,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx_Digital"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RtSpdifRCATopo,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx_Digital"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RtSpdifOptTopo,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx_Digital"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,BTBPOutTopo,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx_Digital"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearLineOutTopoSST,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearLineOutTopoSST2,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearLineOutTopoSST3,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearLineOutTopoDock,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearLineOutTopoHap,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearLineOutTopoHap2,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearLineOutTopoHap3,0x10008,"SysCustomizedFx"

;; capture endpoint settings
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInBlackTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInGreyTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInBlueTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInGreenTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInRedTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInOrangeTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInYellowTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInPurpleTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInPinkTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInGoldenTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInSilverTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RearMicInWhiteTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInBlackTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInGreyTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInBlueTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInGreenTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInRedTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInOrangeTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInYellowTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInPurpleTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInPinkTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInGoldenTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInSilverTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,FrontMicInWhiteTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,BTBPInTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RtMicInTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RtFrontMicInTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,DigitalMICTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RtMicArTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RtMicInSSTTopo,0x10008,"SysRecCustomizedFx"

HKR,InterfaceSetting,RtStereoMixTopo,0x10008,"SysRecVolCustomizedFx"
HKR,InterfaceSetting,RtLineInTopo,0x10008,"SysRecVolCustomizedFx"

;; APO CLSID registration for render endpoints
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%DelInterfaceKey%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%PKEY_FX_PreMixEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_PostMixEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_UserInterfaceClsid%,%PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_ModeEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_Offload_ModeEffectClsid%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_PreMixEffectClsid%,,%PCEE4ANLGAPO_LFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_PostMixEffectClsid%,,%PCEE4ANLGAPO_GFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_UserInterfaceClsid%,,%PCEE4ANLGAPO_UI_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEK_SFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEK_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%PCEE4ANLGAPO_GFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEK_OSFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEK_OMFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_SFX_Offload_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_MFX_Offload_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_BYPASS_TP_EFFECTS%,%REG_DWORD%,0x1

HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%DelInterfaceKey%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%PKEY_FX_PreMixEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_PostMixEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_UserInterfaceClsid%,%PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_ModeEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_Offload_ModeEffectClsid%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_PreMixEffectClsid%,,%PCEE4HDMIAPO_LFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_PostMixEffectClsid%,,%PCEE4HDMIAPO_GFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_UserInterfaceClsid%,,%PCEE4HDMIAPO_UI_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEK_SFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEK_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%PCEE4HDMIAPO_GFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEK_OSFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEK_OMFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_SFX_Offload_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_MFX_Offload_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_Digital\FX\0,%PKEY_BYPASS_TP_EFFECTS%,%REG_DWORD%,0x1

;; APO CLSID registration for capture endpoints
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecCustomizedFx\FX\0,%DelInterfaceKey%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%PKEY_FX_PreMixEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_UserInterfaceClsid%,%PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_ModeEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_KeywordDetector_StreamEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_KeywordDetector_ModeEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_KeywordDetector_EndpointEffectClsid%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEKREC_VOLMFX_CLSID%,%REALTEKREC_MFX_CLSID%,%REALTEKREC_INVVOLMFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEKREC_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_KeywordDetector_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEKREC_KDMFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_SPEECH%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_SPEECH%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_MFX_KeywordDetector_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_SPEECH%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_BYPASS_TP_EFFECTS%,%REG_DWORD%,0x1

;; APO CLSID registration for capture endpoints
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecVolCustomizedFx\FX\0,%DelInterfaceKey%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%PKEY_FX_PreMixEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_UserInterfaceClsid%,%PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_ModeEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_KeywordDetector_StreamEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_KeywordDetector_ModeEffectClsid%,%PKEY_FX_KeywordDetector_EndpointEffectClsid%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecVolCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecVolCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%REALTEKREC_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecVolCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_SPEECH%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysRecVolCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_BYPASS_TP_EFFECTS%,%REG_DWORD%,0x1

[FriendlyName_AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%ExtendedFriendlyName%

[DeviceExtension_Install.Components]
AddComponent = RealtekAPO,,RealtekAPO_Install
AddComponent = RealtekSRV,,RealtekSRV_Install
AddComponent = RealtekHSA,,RealtekHSA_Install

[RealtekAPO_Install]
ComponentIDs = VEN_10EC&AID_0001
Description = "Realtek Audio Effects Component"

[RealtekSRV_Install]
ComponentIDs = VEN_10EC&SID_0001
Description = "Realtek Audio Universal Service"

[RealtekHSA_Install]
ComponentIDs = VEN_10EC&HID_0001
Description = "Realtek Hardware Support Application"

[Strings]
OrganizationName     = "Realtek Semiconductor Corp."
MfgName              = "Realtek"
Realtek                 = "Realtek"
Device.ExtensionDesc = "Realtek Device Extension"
ExtendedFriendlyName = "Realtek(R) Audio"

DelInterfaceKey      = "DelInterfaceKey"

PKEY_FX_Association                 = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},0"
PKEY_FX_PreMixEffectClsid           = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},1"
PKEY_FX_PostMixEffectClsid          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},2"
PKEY_FX_UserInterfaceClsid          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},3"
PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid           = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},5"
PKEY_FX_ModeEffectClsid             = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},6"
PKEY_FX_EndpointEffectClsid         = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},7"
PKEY_FX_KeywordDetector_StreamEffectClsid   = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},8"
PKEY_FX_KeywordDetector_ModeEffectClsid     = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},9"
PKEY_FX_KeywordDetector_EndpointEffectClsid = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},10"
PKEY_FX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid    = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},11"
PKEY_FX_Offload_ModeEffectClsid      = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},12"
PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid   = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},13"  
PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid     = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},14"
PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},15"
PKEY_CompositeFX_KeywordDetector_StreamEffectClsid   = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},16"
PKEY_CompositeFX_KeywordDetector_ModeEffectClsid     = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},17"  
PKEY_CompositeFX_KeywordDetector_EndpointEffectClsid = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},18"
PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid   = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},19"  
PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_ModeEffectClsid     = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},20"
PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},5"
PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},6"
PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},7"
PKEY_SFX_KeywordDetector_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},8"
PKEY_MFX_KeywordDetector_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},9"
PKEY_EFX_KeywordDetector_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},10"
PKEY_SFX_Offload_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},11"
PKEY_MFX_Offload_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},12"

PKEY_BYPASS_TP_EFFECTS = "{0F8412D3-DC5C-4DB3-B174-DC47A859435C},0"

PCEE4ANLGAPO_LFX_CLSID = "{BC8E3B67-3306-4eef-B230-6798E9A67F0B}"
PCEE4ANLGAPO_GFX_CLSID = "{56E00778-C664-4bb5-AA2B-CA6F14840BB3}"
PCEE4ANLGAPO_UI_CLSID   = "{C53E5AAF-5F6F-41c2-9F63-ADEBBC9B6B64}"
PCEE4HDMIAPO_LFX_CLSID = "{27C1D074-0E39-43b1-B00A-293DD512B759}"
PCEE4HDMIAPO_GFX_CLSID = "{12844204-3EAD-4d9b-AB7F-B1C0FC218915}"
PCEE4HDMIAPO_UI_CLSID   = "{DB811C5C-8490-418b-9807-5E99702AA9C9}"

REALTEK_SFX_CLSID     = "{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}"
REALTEK_MFX_CLSID     = "{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}"
REALTEK_EFX_CLSID     = "{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}"
REALTEK_OSFX_CLSID          = "{71111103-AC62-4939-B476-4BB282B2B42C}"
REALTEK_OMFX_CLSID          = "{7121B512-6CC5-4C77-AE3A-823F966CCD3D}"
REALTEKREC_MFX_CLSID  = "{A69C91DC-11C4-414f-A919-4DA8EA3F3CA6}"
REALTEKREC_EFX_CLSID  = "{AB3B404A-B18F-4b4f-B91F-77F2DE95EB18}"
REALTEKREC_INVVOLMFX_CLSID  = "{8065FF2D-2394-4E99-999B-8F95C44F1799}"
REALTEKREC_VOLMFX_CLSID  = "{806B324A-6827-46A8-AFD0-8AB09F8E6E61}"
REALTEKREC_KDMFX_CLSID  = "{809191A2-FDE8-4A38-9F69-AC8E1AFEB9AD}"
AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT = "{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}"
AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_SPEECH = "{FC1CFC9B-B9D6-4CFA-B5E0-4BB2166878B2}"
KSNODETYPE_ANY = "{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}"

REG_BINARY = 0x00000001
REG_DWORD = 0x00010001
REG_MULTI_SZ = 0x00010000


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 9, 2019)

ador250 said:


> @alanfox2000 I'm using ur realtek uad mod with creative and pcee4 effect on spdif. Is there a way to enable the pcee4 on analog output instead of creative effect. I tried to modified the HDX_GenericExt_RTK.inf, installation is fine but when I try to click on the dolby tab on Audio control panel it stops with an error says "Error opening registry keys, Please verify registry key permission". This the pasted modified file, I probably missing / misplaced something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because a universal INF file not allow HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby AddReg Directive. Download Dolby Home Theater v4 and unrar -> double click the reg file


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 9, 2019)

@Hoak 
Did you try to keep only CTLNBK2HX2.kga?


----------



## Hoak (Aug 10, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> If you have multiple network adapters turned on, it will GenKGA3.1 kga file generation. Keep only 1 network adapter and run GenKGA3.1, then you will see the unrar password and which kga file unlock different interface of Sound Blaster Connect. No fix if it still show "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection" on ALC1220.


Thank you for your reply! I only have one network adapter, WiFi is disabled in the BIOS and Windows, GenKGA3.1 generated keys just fine and dumped them all in "*C:\ProgramData\Creative\Softwarelock*" and still something in Windows seems to force/enforce the "*Cinema 5*" interface.  This same thing happens when I use the Realtek AIO (All-In-One) Driver Mod for Win7, Win8, Win8.1 & Win10 that includes a batch script that lets you choose which Creative Labs interface and then dumps the appropriate KGA file in "*C:\ProgramData\Creative\Softwarelock*".  If I had to hazard a guess it would be that the new version of "*Creative.UWPRPCService.exe*" may be subverting this working somehow.



CityCultivator said:


> @Hoak
> Did you try to keep only CTLNBK2HX2.kga?


I think so... Generated by more then one KGA gen as well... All on clean installs of Windows as well...





Also have been doing this on clean installations of Windows... Maybe it's the version of the Realtek driver I'm using, or "*Creative.UWPRPCService.exe*"?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hoak said:


> Thank you for your reply! I only have one network adapter, WiFi is disabled in the BIOS and Windows, GenKGA3.1 generated keys just fine and dumped them all in "*C:\ProgramData\Creative\Softwarelock*" and still something in Windows seems to force/enforce the "*Cinema 5*" interface.  This same thing happens when I use the Realtek AIO (All-In-One) Driver Mod for Win7, Win8, Win8.1 & Win10 that includes a batch script that lets you choose which Creative Labs interface and then dumps the appropriate KGA file in "*C:\ProgramData\Creative\Softwarelock*".  If I had to hazard a guess it would be that the new version of "*Creative.UWPRPCService.exe*" may be subverting this working somehow.
> 
> 
> I think so... Generated by more then one KGA gen as well... All on clean installs of Windows as well...
> ...



Completely remove UAD & try the legacy realtek HDA driver with SBC desktop version which don't need Creative.UWPRPCService.exe.


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 12, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Completely remove UAD & try the legacy realtek HDA driver with SBC desktop version which don't need Creative.UWPRPCService.exe.


If a PC comes with the UAD driver, switching the driver might cause Windows to "update" that back to the UAD version.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 12, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> If a PC comes with the UAD driver, switching the driver might cause Windows to "update" that back to the UAD version.


Disable driver update, rename txt to reg.


----------



## Hoak (Aug 13, 2019)

CityCultivator is correct, in fact even with a clean Windows install, as soon as I connect to the internet Windows Update installs *Creative.UWPRPCService.exe*, with no uninstall option, and this process -- it's not technically a service though in some ways it behaves like one but it's not listed as a the MMC as a service and it's not in the services sections of the Windows Registry.

This is a headache to say the least, as *Creative.UWPRPCService.exe *reinstalls anytime anything is updated Windows Update regardless of audio driver or interface -- thwarting just about everything and forcing Creative's shitty "*CINEMA 5*" interface that's a dog in every regard; wastes a ton of screen real estate to do virtually nothing, has obtuse controls with poor control envelops, and is just generally clunky and ugly, and is really crummy 16/32 bit shovelware...

I may give up and use the native Windows High Definition Driver, and go with Equalizer APO as it supports a mountain of VST plug-ins, real audio software like Voicemeeter, is real 64-bit software, isn't a puke fest kiddie interface as it's designed by Audio Engineers, and even if it is a bit of a resource hog with some drivers, it's probably worth it.  If I manage or someone figures out how to properly remove *Creative.UWPRPCService.exe *so Windows update doesn't reinstall when using Windows Update I may give some of the other middleware a go again...





Interstingly *Creative.UWPRPCService.exe* is in the driver store keys in the registry, and "*PnpLockdown*" suggest some onerous product registration crap:

Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\PnpLockdownFiles\%SystemRoot%/SysWOW64/Creative.UWPRPCService.exe
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\PnpLockdownFiles\%SystemRoot%/SysWOW64/Creative.UWPRPCService.exe
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\UWPService
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UWPService

As deleting all these keys has no effect....


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 13, 2019)

13/08/2019
APO Driver 2.5.7
- Add Dirac APO 1.0.1

2.5.7  Support Dirac Audio

App in Janpenese language only there are big with different .config file









Hoak said:


> CityCultivator is correct, in fact even with a clean Windows install, as soon as I connect to the internet Windows Update installs *Creative.UWPRPCService.exe*, with no uninstall option, and this process -- it's not technically a service though in some ways it behaves like one but it's not listed as a the MMC as a service and it's not in the services sections of the Windows Registry.
> 
> This is a headache to say the least, as *Creative.UWPRPCService.exe *reinstalls anytime anything is updated Windows Update regardless of audio driver or interface -- thwarting just about everything and forcing Creative's shitty "*CINEMA 5*" interface that's a dog in every regard; wastes a ton of screen real estate to do virtually nothing, has obtuse controls with poor control envelops, and is just generally clunky and ugly, and is really crummy 16/32 bit shovelware...
> 
> ...



1. Run cmd as admin
net stop MBfilt /y
net stop RtkAudioUniversalService /y
net stop UWPService /y
sc delete MBfilt
sc delete RtkAudioUniversalService
sc delete UWPService

2. Completely remove UAD - follow step B (it remove complete remove all Creative inf).
3. Remove Realtek Audio Control and SBC UWP manually
4. Download 8773_FF00_PG473_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL.zip
5. Disable driver update and disconnect to internet - > reboot
6. Install 8773 driver -> reboot
7. Now the default audio panel Realtek HD Audio Manager
8. Install APO driver with SBC desktop version/Equalizer APO

If you use Equalizer APO's Configurator to install APO on a ALC1200, the audio will not work correctly as the Configurator has Composite SFX MFX EFX bug.
To solve this:

1. Run FX Configurator, select the endpoint you wanted.
2. Backup endpoint registry first.
3. Click "Product Config Tool". Select* Equalizer APO* from drop down list, click "Apply Product Settings to Selected Endpoints".


----------



## andreaspujihar (Aug 13, 2019)

Could you transalate to english this sound enhancer? because i dont understand


----------



## dododo (Aug 13, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> 13/08/2019
> APO Driver 2.5.7
> - Add Dirac APO 1.0.1
> 
> ...





WHY ????????????????????


----------



## Hoak (Aug 14, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> 1. Run cmd as admin
> net stop MBfilt /y
> net stop RtkAudioUniversalService /y
> net stop UWPService /y
> ...


Wow alanfox2000 you have really done the deep dive and followed the white rabbit all the way to see how far the rabbit hole goes! Thank you!

As a side note: what Creative has done here attempting an OEM 'lock in' on Realtek drivers is illegal in some markets, it looks like Microsoft has to be complicit too to host drivers on Windows Update.

I'm anxious to see if I can get this to work so that Windows Update won't keep updating and installing *Creative.UWPRPCService.exe*, but as this happens without even installing any Realtek drivers on Windows Update, it's probably the vendor hardware id that's doing this which can be very hard to circumvent (but not impossible).


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Jayce (Aug 14, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 129193
> View attachment 129194
> View attachment 129196



for the new dolby service update, is there a difference of sound quality between presets with  (VLLDP1.2) and without (VLLDP1.2) Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming?

if there's any differences at all, please let me know which one is best to use.


*Also at random, the sound effect goes away and i have reapply the fxconfigurator dolby uwp products config to get it back*

I noticed this issue in the new apo driver 2.5.8 , it doesn't include TuningFileParser.dll in dolbyaposvc folder anymore, but was there in apo driver 2.5.7.

which might explain the sound effect randomly going away and i having to reapply fxconfigurator to get it back. it keeps on doing this.@alanfox2000 please fix this problem.


Also why does Dolby effect loudness keeps getting reduced every update?


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 14, 2019)

Hoak said:


> Wow alanfox2000 you have really done the deep dive and followed the white rabbit all the way to see how far the rabbit hole goes! Thank you!
> 
> As a side note: what Creative has done here attempting an OEM 'lock in' on Realtek drivers is illegal in some markets, it looks like Microsoft has to be complicit too to host drivers on Windows Update.
> 
> I'm anxious to see if I can get this to work so that Windows Update won't keep updating and installing *Creative.UWPRPCService.exe*, but as this happens without even installing any Realtek drivers on Windows Update, it's probably the vendor hardware id that's doing this which can be very hard to circumvent (but not impossible).


This driver issue applies to all UWP drivers. I have a dell with UWP driver and Waves and I can't uninstall it.
I used APO Driver to apply Dolby and I used Dolby since then. Waves no longer modifies the sound.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 15, 2019)

Jayce said:


> for the new dolby service update, is there a difference of sound quality between presets with  (VLLDP1.2) and without (VLLDP1.2) Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming?
> 
> if there's any differences at all, please let me know which one is best to use.
> 
> ...



New dolby driver don't need TuningFileParser.dll The XML 3.3.0 (VLLDP 1.2) has more settings. And what  I hear is the audio quality is better than 3.2.0.

For speakers , don't use dolby uwp with dolby atmos for headphone, it cause the output volume low. Idk what xml you are using, I hear the audio still loud plus the dolby audio effect still here after I reboot my PC. Or may be it caused by driver update.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 16, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> For speakers , don't use dolby uwp with dolby atmos for headphone, it cause the output volume low. Idk what xml you are using, I hear the audio still loud plus the dolby audio effect still here after I reboot my PC. Or may be it caused by driver update.


Everything is working 100% expect the sound effect.

I did get rid of the dolby headphone presets. I'm only using @OMER's  high quality preset default.  But the Dolby Sound effect is still lower than it was a year ago and i have a pretty good 5.1 speaker setup. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jiY7W2Zilf7yF7eCb-gOVlNJNWGLYgNw


----------



## baribal (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi All.

I have 2.1 set up, W10 1809 and using the latest Dolby Atmos Stereo System UWP (Dynamic) with related vlldp1.2 profile and APO driver. I use Potplayer w/o volume normalizer and Output Speakers setting set to AS IN INPUT so HRTF is done by Dolby Atmos UWP. I noticed that the sound volume is very loud with the latest Dloby Atmos UWP like it amplifies the sound to 6db or so. I didn't experience it with the previous version on Dolby Atmos UWP. Anyone noticed the same?  How to fix that? I noticed by SUB signal volume has some distortion with such amplification.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 16, 2019)

baribal said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have 2.1 set up, W10 1809 and using the latest Dolby Atmos Stereo System UWP (Dynamic) with related vlldp1.2 profile and APO driver. I use Potplayer w/o volume normalizer and Output Speakers setting set to AS IN INPUT so HRTF is done by Dolby Atmos UWP. I noticed that the sound volume is very loud with the latest Dloby Atmos UWP like it amplifies the sound to 6db or so. I didn't experience it with the previous version on Dolby Atmos UWP. Anyone noticed the same?  How to fix that? I noticed by SUB signal volume has some distortion with such amplification.



You can set <volume-leveler-amount value="7"/> to lower in the XML.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 18, 2019)

Window's 10 Netflix app no longer works with Dolby Atmos for gaming.

I get  a Netflix Error U7361-1253-80070057

when trying to play content.

When you search the error code up on the Netflix page, it says disable audio enhancements and then it will work.


I hate when Netflix always updates to prevent audio enhancements.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 18, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Window's 10 Netflix app no longer works with Dolby Atmos for gaming.
> 
> I get  a Netflix Error U7361-1253-80070057
> 
> ...


Dolby Atmos driver support Netflix according to Default_Settings.xml.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 18, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby Atmos driver support Netflix according to Default_Settings.xml.
> View attachment 129496


I have Dolby atmos for gaming working 100% fine, and I know that the default_settings.xml has the Netflix but for some reason I got the error code when I was trying to play a show.

I'm running 1903 windows.



Is it working for you on Netflix app @alanfox2000?

APO Driver 2.5.7, Netflix app worked perfectly fine for me without any issues with Dolby Atmos speaker system for gaming.

I reinstalled Apo driver 2.58 and cleaned registry of all Dolby and it still give me the error with Netflix app.


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 18, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> You can set <volume-leveler-amount value="7"/> to lower in the XML.


@baribal Try to lower <volmax-boost value="0"/> This option is here only to increase output volume. If it still doesn't work try increasing the <volume-leveler-amount value="7"/>.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 18, 2019)

Jayce said:


> I have Dolby atmos for gaming working 100% fine, and I know that the default_settings.xml has the Netflix but for some reason I got the error code when I was trying to play a show.
> 
> I'm running 1903 windows.
> 
> ...




Try using XML 3.2.0 & FX Configurator ->  Load External Config -> Select Dolby_DCHU_Gaming.ini file -> Apply Effects and Processing Modes Configuraions -> Restart audio & dolby dax services


----------



## Jayce (Aug 18, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Try using XML 3.2.0 & FX Configurator ->  Load External Config -> Select Dolby_DCHU_Gaming.ini file -> Apply Effects and Processing Modes Configuraions -> Restart audio & dolby dax services


Ok, did this exactly and Netflix app played Video without any issues. So XML 3.2.0 works with Netflix app. No Netflix error with v2


XML 3.3.0 doesn't work with Netflix app at the moment in APO Driver 2.5.8. i switch back to v3 and it still gets the Netflix error code when trying to play a video.

I'm currently on V2 XML at the moment.

*Update*: V2 XML sound effect randomly stopped working. I reinstalled APO Driver 2.5.8 and did alanfox200's instructions above and it's not working anymore.(still works with Netflix app).


I had to go back to v3 to have the sound effect, but it still doesn't work with Netflix app currently.

I hope these issues can get fixed soon.  @alanfox2000


----------



## baribal (Aug 18, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @baribal Try to lower <volmax-boost value="0"/> This option is here only to increase output volume. If it still doesn't work try increasing the <volume-leveler-amount value="7"/>.


Thx, setting <volmax-boost value="0"/> did the trick. Interesting thing is that with XML 3.2.0 config which I used earlier it was set to exactly the same value 144, but using Dolby Atmos UWP of the previous version didn't reveal such huge sound amplification. That means in the previous versions this setting didn't work at all?



alanfox2000 said:


> You can set <volume-leveler-amount value="7"/> to lower in the XML.


Unfortunately it does nothing. The only which is helped was setting <volmax-boost value="0"/>. But as you see in my last comment I had the same settings for XML 3.2.0 config and previous Dolby Atmos UWP didn't show such huge volume amplification.


----------



## picarito (Aug 19, 2019)

Irth said:


> If you have headphones which support DTS Headphone:X (in my case the SteelSeries Arctis Pro) it will show "licensed" without paying for it or unlocking it with other means.


which uwp or app is this and which windows 10 version you on?


----------



## nsxtacy (Aug 21, 2019)

picarito said:


> which uwp or app is this and which windows 10 version you on?



I believe he is talking about the DTS Sound Unbound app, currently it requires build 18898 or higher, only available through the fast ring of the insider preview version. I don't have DTS headphones but using that app with my hyperx cloud stinger headset gives me the best positional audio for gaming that I've found.


----------



## Athyra (Aug 22, 2019)

I registered just to say THANK YOU!!

I was running a second HDMI cable to my amp in order to get 5.1 audio, and it was creating a second screen, really annoying, had to use ultramon to disable the second screen.
My amp doesn't support 4k60 video passthrough, so I couldn't use one cable from video card to amp and one from amp to TV.
Similarly my TV doesn't support uncompressed 5.1 passthrough to the amp, so video card to tv to amp wasn't an option either.
It had to be video card to TV, and video card to AMP (dummy display), and there was no way to have only audio go to the amp, it has to create a dummy screen.

What I _really _wanted was a way to send a compressed 5.1 signal to my amp over SPDIF optical from mobo to amp.

But then I found this post, and that's the same codec I have, ALC1220-VB, but mine is on an X570 mobo:


knightvision said:


> finally, It worked for me with the alan fox driver, i have: Gigabyte Z390 AORUS PRO with Realtek® ALC1220-VB codec.   i choose the DTS option.  (windows 1803)



So after installing the standard Realtek drivers from the mobo's driver homepage,
I ran the APO installer for win64 and selected the DTS option:




And then in the FX Configurator I applied DTS Connect for Win 7+ (SPDIF):




And it worked!




That's literally all I did, those 3 steps, no need for anything else, no need to sideload anything or or use any sound enhancers or win10 apps etc, that's it, just the 1 executable from the first post of this thread and all is working perfectly! It's awesome.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Vyntage (Aug 22, 2019)

I just did a fresh driver install and did the same thing, and it worked!  That's a very nice, clean way to get 5.1 over SPDIF back.


----------



## remzawi (Aug 24, 2019)

Hello ! I also have the problem of Netflix not working with Dolby Atmos speaker system (both the normal and for gaming versions).


----------



## rafik2019 (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi, i wanna install those stuff to use it on 5.1 speakers on analog output.
Stereo content is converted to atmos on those (Like prologic 2)?
For example video streams or music in stereo like mp3 or whatever.
What windows build is the best to install all those stuff?


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 25, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> Hi, i wanna install those stuff to use it on 5.1 speakers on analog output.
> Stereo content is converted to atmos on those (Like prologic 2)?
> For example video streams or music in stereo like mp3 or whatever.
> What windows build is the best to install all those stuff?


This software can help in upscaling audio to 5.1. It does have the latest version of Dolby upscaler, Dolby Surround Upmixer, which is better than old Prologic 2.


----------



## rafik2019 (Aug 25, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> This software can help in upscaling audio to 5.1. It does have the latest version of Dolby upscaler, Dolby Surround Upmixer, which is better than old Prologic 2.


Windows 10 x64 1809 i guess its ok choice? Or just install latest build?
So i should use settings like in tutorial exactly to make it work?
Thx for reply.


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 25, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> Windows 10 x64 1809 i guess its ok choice? Or just install latest build?
> So i should use settings like in tutorial exactly to make it work?
> Thx for reply.


1809 is OK. Follow instructions exactly.


----------



## rafik2019 (Aug 25, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> 1809 is OK. Follow instructions exactly.


Ok ty what exactly audio driver i need for those?
Im on 889A Codec


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 25, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> Ok ty what exactly audio driver i need for those?
> Im on 889A Codec


See first post.


----------



## rafik2019 (Aug 25, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> See first post.


There is only info about APO driver, so i should not use any other right?
So install chipset driver only after windows install and then those APO right?


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 25, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> There is only info about APO driver, so i should not use any other right?
> So install chipset driver only after windows install and then those APO right?


Right.


----------



## Vinit raj (Aug 25, 2019)

Anybody help me,my problem is after installing Dolby atmos  its showing , There is Problem accessing the Dolby atmos driver.plz give me any solution...


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 26, 2019)

Vinit raj said:


> Anybody help me,my problem is after installing Dolby atmos  its showing , There is Problem accessing the Dolby atmos driver.plz give me any solution...


What are the steps that you followed?


----------



## Vinit raj (Aug 26, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> What are the steps that you followed?


Installing latest Apo driver with latest Dolby atmos api.then configured Dolby uwp product


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 27, 2019)

Vinit raj said:


> Installing latest Apo driver with latest Dolby atmos api.then configured Dolby uwp product


API? what's that?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 27, 2019)

> APO Driver 2.5.9
> - Add Samsung EDS 1.4.0.0
> - Add Sonic Focus Effects 2.0.0.13


----------



## ador250 (Aug 27, 2019)

archive APO_Driver_2.5.9_x64.7z still has 2.5.8 version dated 14 august


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 28, 2019)

ador250 said:


> archive APO_Driver_2.5.9_x64.7z still has 2.5.8 version dated 14 august


2.5.9 x64 link has been fixed, file  SHA256 should be  5d2459a2a7023364f7ca20fe8c3d5848aaf4585950a5355446b40a4acf810a8f


----------



## Hixbot (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi excellent tool and great thread!

I'm trying to get a Dolby Digital output out of my Nvidia HDMI output. I tried Dolby Home Theater and Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater. Each seemed to install properly, and I can select Dolby Digital as my default format. It works but only in stereo. If I change to 5.1 it says format not supported. I can pick 5.1 fine in PCM, but I need Dolby Digital 5.1 for my TV. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 30, 2019)

Hixbot said:


> Hi excellent tool and great thread!
> 
> I'm trying to get a Dolby Digital output out of my Nvidia HDMI output. I tried Dolby Home Theater and Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater. Each seemed to install properly, and I can select Dolby Digital as my default format. It works but only in stereo. If I change to 5.1 it says format not supported. I can pick 5.1 fine in PCM, but I need Dolby Digital 5.1 for my TV. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Restart your PC after applying Dolby in Fx configurator.


----------



## Hixbot (Aug 30, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Restart your PC after applying Dolby in Fx configurator.


Tried that, no joy.  I read somewhere in this thread to install the realtek mod drivers for purpose of installing the necessary Dolby Home Theater V4 files, then apply Dolby HT v4 in FX to the Nvidia HDMI output.  Does that make a lick of sense?  I won't be using the realtek output.


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 30, 2019)

Hixbot said:


> Tried that, no joy.  I read somewhere in this thread to install the realtek mod drivers for purpose of installing the necessary Dolby Home Theater V4 files, then apply Dolby HT v4 in FX to the Nvidia HDMI output.  Does that make a lick of sense?  I won't be using the realtek output.


Not much sense. What does the supported formats tab says?


----------



## Hixbot (Aug 30, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Not much sense. What does the supported formats tab says?


Supported formats is 8Ch.  I can select 5.1 fine if I pick PCM.  I pick dolby digital, I can only select stereo, if I pick 5.1 I get not supported error.  It's interesting to note my AVR reports it's getting 5.1channels.  but only the front channels have audio, because speaker configuration is limited to stereo by the driver for some reason.

EDIT:
OK maybe I misunderstanding what I just installed.   Is Dolby Home Theater just meant to upmix stereo to 5.1?  In that case I think it's working, my AVR is receiving DD5.1, but in the windows speaker configuration it's set to stereo.

What I want is just straight windows speaker config as 5.1 to output Dolby Digital 5.1 on my Nvidia HDMI output.   Eternally grateful for any help.


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 31, 2019)

Hixbot said:


> Supported formats is 8Ch.  I can select 5.1 fine if I pick PCM.  I pick dolby digital, I can only select stereo, if I pick 5.1 I get not supported error.  It's interesting to note my AVR reports it's getting 5.1channels.  but only the front channels have audio, because speaker configuration is limited to stereo by the driver for some reason.
> 
> EDIT:
> OK maybe I misunderstanding what I just installed.   Is Dolby Home Theater just meant to upmix stereo to 5.1?  In that case I think it's working, my AVR is receiving DD5.1, but in the windows speaker configuration it's set to stereo.
> ...


Did you go to advanced tab and select Dolby Digital?


----------



## Hixbot (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes, and like I said I'm getting Dolby Digital 5.1 received by AVR.  However the speaker config is at stereo, if I select 5.1 it says not supported.    So windows is putting our stereo channels to the APO, and Dolby Home Theater is upmixing it to Dolby 5.1.   I am getting 5.1 at but it's upmixed from a stereo source.  When I read about dolby home theater v4 from the dolby website, it says just that, it upmixes stereo to surround.   I don't actually want that, I want straight mix dolby 5.1.  Is there a better apo I can use that gives me just plain Dolby Digital Live?

I found a post from you indicates to install Dolby Atmos for gaming AND Dolby HomeTheater V4 and mix the two together.  I've quoted below.  Is that the only method to get dolby 5.1 and speaker config set to 5.1?   but just to be clear, I don't really want dolby atmos mixing.  I just want a clean dolby digital 5.1 output, and windows aware that the speaker config is 5.1.



CityCultivator said:


> 1. Go to Uninstall or Modify Driver.
> 2. Add Dolby Home Theater V4 /  Dolby Advanced Audio V2.
> 3. Open FX Configurator.
> 4. In the left Window, scroll down to Composite Endpoint FX APO, and clear anything in it (usually it would be {D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}).
> ...




Edit:

So I tried your instructions to set up dolby atmos and dolby home theater together.  Once again I can select Dolby Digital in advanced, and I get Dolby Digital 5.1 received by my AVR.  However I still can't select 5.1 under speaker config if I have Dolby Digital selected in advanced.  (I can select 5.1 fine if I have PCM selected in advanced.)
Also when I start dolby atmos for gaming, I get error there is a problem accessing the driver.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hixbot said:


> Yes, and like I said I'm getting Dolby Digital 5.1 received by AVR.  However the speaker config is at stereo, if I select 5.1 it says not supported.    So windows is putting our stereo channels to the APO, and Dolby Home Theater is upmixing it to Dolby 5.1.   I am getting 5.1 at but it's upmixed from a stereo source.  When I read about dolby home theater v4 from the dolby website, it says just that, it upmixes stereo to surround.   I don't actually want that, I want straight mix dolby 5.1.  Is there a better apo I can use that gives me just plain Dolby Digital Live?
> 
> I found a post from you indicates to install Dolby Atmos for gaming AND Dolby HomeTheater V4 and mix the two together.  I've quoted below.  Is that the only method to get dolby 5.1 and speaker config set to 5.1?   but just to be clear, I don't really want dolby atmos mixing.  I just want a clean dolby digital 5.1 output, and windows aware that the speaker config is 5.1.
> 
> ...




Windows 10 only allow stereo outputs to TV via HDMI

So speaker config not allow select 5.1 or 7.1 surround

Levels Tab -> Balance ->2  volume control (stereo channels)

PCEE4 GFX apply:

PCEE4 GFX cannot override speaker config (HDMI/SPDIF) that allow select 5.1 or 7.1 surround because of Windows 10 limitations

*But* Levels Tab -> Balance ->*6 volume control (5.1 channels)*


----------



## NightfalleN. (Sep 1, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Go to Uninstall or Modify Driver.
> 2. Add Dolby Home Theater V4 /  Dolby Advanced Audio V2.
> 3. Open FX Configurator.
> 4. In the left Window, scroll down to Composite Endpoint FX APO, and clear anything in it (usually it would be {D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}).
> ...





May the Lord of Sound Effects bless you man! It took me 4 hours to understand how the FX Configurator works, and thanks to you, I finally managed to enable Realtek effects+DTS Connect+Dolby Atmos!
All I needed was the speaker fill/virtual surround and room correction (to boost the rear speakers) that Realtek + DTS Connect happened to have, but couldn't make it work with Dolby Atmos no matter what I tried. Thanks again man!

In case anyone wonders, I've attached the .ini file that I used. I have the "8773_FF00_PG473_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_Win7_WHQL" Realtek Driver freshly installed on an ALC1150, winver 1809 / 17763.720


----------



## Zbrat (Sep 1, 2019)

Bit lost here, but happy to see it is working for some people. 
I'm trying to get DDL through the NVIDIA High Definition Audio, according to you @CityCultivator, it should be working as well no? I can't manage to follow your steps properly without Realtek drivers. I always get the "this device is not compatible" error. Any help will be highly appreciated!


----------



## NightfalleN. (Sep 1, 2019)

Zbrat said:


> Bit lost here, but happy to see it is working for some people.
> I'm trying to get DDL through the NVIDIA High Definition Audio, according to you @CityCultivator, it should be working as well no? I can't manage to follow your steps properly without Realtek drivers. I always get the "this device is not compatible" error. Any help will be highly appreciated!



Unfortunately I don't have a HDMI sound system so I can't help you mate...
Check *this modded driver*, maybe it works out for ya. I assume it's made by the same guy who made the APO Drivers.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 2, 2019)

Zbrat said:


> Bit lost here, but happy to see it is working for some people.
> I'm trying to get DDL through the NVIDIA High Definition Audio, according to you @CityCultivator, it should be working as well no? I can't manage to follow your steps properly without Realtek drivers. I always get the "this device is not compatible" error. Any help will be highly appreciated!


On what step are you getting the "this device is not compatible" error?


----------



## Hixbot (Sep 2, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Windows 10 only allow stereo outputs to TV via HDMI
> 
> So speaker config not allow select 5.1 or 7.1 surround
> 
> ...


Interesting.  However I can select PCM 5.1 with no issue on Windows 10.  I'm going to my HDMI to my AVR then to my TV.   I can also mod my TV EDID, to accept more formats.  No matter what I do, if I select Dolby Digital output, I can only select stereo in speaker configuration.  I'm going to try the modded nvidia drivers next, very excited this my be my solution!


----------



## bordo38 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello sound blaster connet 
Does it work on my system ?


```
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1043854B
```


----------



## remzawi (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello! Any news about he problem with Netflix?
If it can help videos in the dolby access app and the test video in intel graphics control panel also doesn't work.
Thanks!


----------



## rafik2019 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi, got problems installing latest drivers, trying to follow guide but this guide was made for other driver version, wanted to use Dolby Atmos Speaker System but filenames are different and other stuff there also. Someone who wanna install if for first time cant do it im sure.


----------



## Hixbot (Sep 2, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Windows 10 only allow stereo outputs to TV via HDMI
> 
> So speaker config not allow select 5.1 or 7.1 surround



So this is the ultimate dead end here isn't it?  All these enhancers and driver mods, but Windows 10 won't support encoded compressed audio on HDMI beyond 2.0?


But if that's the case,  I don't understand how city cultivator has dolby digital live over hdmi ARC as indicated in bold below.


CityCultivator said:


> 1. Go to Uninstall or Modify Driver.
> 2. Add Dolby Home Theater V4 /  Dolby Advanced Audio V2.
> 3. Open FX Configurator.
> 4. In the left Window, scroll down to Composite Endpoint FX APO, and clear anything in it (usually it would be {D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}).
> ...


----------



## rafik2019 (Sep 2, 2019)

i installed everything like in instruction last thing i wanted to install 
DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20500.501.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220 and i got error dependencies missing contact developer....
what i can do to fix this?


----------



## Zbrat (Sep 2, 2019)

NightfalleN. said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a HDMI sound system so I can't help you mate...
> Check *this modded driver*, maybe it works out for ya. I assume it's made by the same guy who made the APO Drivers.
> 
> View attachment 130639


Thanks for the answer mate. I've been trying it but still getting "Format is not compatible with this device" when selecting Dolby Digital in the advance tab..
Maybe I've installed it wrong. I have not modified the INF file, don't know how to do it and I thought it might not be necessary. Maybe you or sb has 5 min to walk me through?



CityCultivator said:


> On what step are you getting the "this device is not compatible" error?


Oh, I have installed the APO Drivers, then applied the FX Configurator to the HDMI Output Endpoint and installed DHTv4 (HDMI/SPDIF). Then under the advance tab in sounds if I select the newly created Dolby Digital format I get prompted by "Format not compatible with this device". Not exactly "This device is not compatible" how I wrote before, sorry! My bad!


----------



## andreaspujihar (Sep 3, 2019)

DTS connect only support SPDIF????


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 3, 2019)

Hixbot said:


> So this is the ultimate dead end here isn't it?  All these enhancers and driver mods, but Windows 10 won't support encoded compressed audio on HDMI beyond 2.0?
> 
> 
> But if that's the case,  I don't understand how city cultivator has dolby digital live over hdmi ARC as indicated in bold below.


After applying the settings in fx configurator, I restart my pc. usually after that the error messages disappear when I select dd in advanced tab.
TV currently uses HDMI 2.0.
When you have problems, take and post screenshots.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 3, 2019)

Which HDMI audio formats do NVIDIA GPUs support? | NVIDIA
					






					nvidia.custhelp.com
				







I use reshacker found a dialog box on nvhdap64.dll which show support DD/DTS format




NVIDIA High Definition Audio driver use Microsoft HT APO, not NVIDIA APO.

To use NVIDIA APO, clear all GUID in processing mode & effects configuration, enter

Local FX APO:
{B48DEA3F-1234-425a-8D9A-9A5BB37A9904}

Global FX APO:
{06687E71-1234-403A-BF49-CB591BA6E103}

Apply Effects and Processing Mode Configurations ->restart audio services

Idk how to get  that  "Advanced" dialog box from nvidia control panel




Another news is that Dolby Access 3.0.3340.0 with New UI available on *Windows 10 19H1*

However, Dolby Atmos UWP apps cannot new version of Dolby Atmos for Headphones.

May be New Dolby Access settings similar with  Dolby Atmos UWP apps, so they remove OEM unlock?

Tell me whether Dolby Access auto unlock if you have a laptop support Dolby Atmos.


----------



## Zbrat (Sep 3, 2019)

Hixbot said:


> Interesting.  However I can select PCM 5.1 with no issue on Windows 10.  I'm going to my HDMI to my AVR then to my TV.   I can also mod my TV EDID, to accept more formats.  No matter what I do, if I select Dolby Digital output, I can only select stereo in speaker configuration.  I'm going to try the modded nvidia drivers next, very excited this my be my solution!


 Any luck with the Nvidia modded drivers? Could you manage to get Dolby on an HDMI output?


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 3, 2019)

Zbrat said:


> Any luck with the Nvidia modded drivers? Could you manage to get Dolby on an HDMI output?


Speaker configuration always says stereo when you select dd. That's normal. Configure any application you are using for 5.1 inside the application itself. The resulting 5.1 audio by the application will be encoded to dd.


----------



## rafik2019 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi all i menaged finally to install all the stuff for Dolby Atmos Speaker System,
all works fine except i got only output of 2.1(front speakers and sub only)
my speaker test works fine on all speakers
i changed all for needed for 6 speaker setup as i have one connected by analog outputs. Any suggestions?
Thanks for help.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 3, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> Hi all i menaged finally to install all the stuff for Dolby Atmos Speaker System,
> all works fine except i got only output of 2.1(front speakers and sub only)
> i changed all for needed for 6 speaker setup as i have one connected by analog outputs. Any suggestions?
> Thanks for help.


1. Did you run the speaker setup?
2. are all analog connections correctly plugged in?


----------



## rafik2019 (Sep 3, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Did you run the speaker setup?
> 2. are all analog connections correctly plugged in?


Yes Speakers working fine all of them.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 3, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> Yes Speakers working fine all of them.


Your default.xml is like this?
 total_count="6" front_count="3" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"


----------



## rafik2019 (Sep 3, 2019)

yes everything like in instructions.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 3, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> yes everything like in instructions.


Try a restart. That might correct any problems. It did help me many times with mods. Else, no more ideas.


----------



## rafik2019 (Sep 3, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Try a restart. That might correct any problems. It did help me many times with mods. Else, no more ideas.


Dunno whats wrong with atmos here, but tried Creative MB5 and its working fine.
Will try it some other day i guess. Got 1 question: to use MB5 I need to change endpoint to MB5, for Atmos it was Dolby Uwp products, so what if i want to use few at once? How can i do it?
Thanks for helping btw.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 3, 2019)

rafik2019 said:


> Dunno whats wrong with atmos here, but tried Creative MB5 and its working fine.
> Will try it some other day i guess. Got 1 question: to use MB5 I need to change endpoint to MB5, for Atmos it was Dolby Uwp products, so what if i want to use few at once? How can i do it?
> Thanks for helping btw.


Not recommended at all.


----------



## rafik2019 (Sep 3, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Not recommended at all.


Hm so what's in your opinion is best for my 5.1 analog connected speakers?  i need stuff using my all speakers.
I dont think all those stuff is for analog output, and to check all of em will take some time.


----------



## Hixbot (Sep 4, 2019)

Zbrat said:


> Any luck with the Nvidia modded drivers? Could you manage to get Dolby on an HDMI output?


Yes, I can get Dolby on HDMI output with the modded drivers.   I was also able to get it via the APO dirver FX configurator and PCEE product.  but each time I always considered it a horrible failure because the speaker configuration was limited to stereo.



CityCultivator said:


> Speaker configuration always says stereo when you select dd. That's normal. Configure any application you are using for 5.1 inside the application itself. The resulting 5.1 audio by the application will be encoded to dd.


Aaahh see I was missing this crucial bit of info.  After reading through this entire thread a handful of times, I assumed Dolby Digital would work along side a 5.1 speaker configuration in Windows 10 (as it did with previous versions of Windows).  So to summarize, Windows itself is going to think I'm set up with two channel, but games can send it's 5.1 audio direct to the DD encoder?  When I look at Dolby Home Theater drivers V4, they seem to indicate they upmix stereo to surround.  So although I'm getting sound on my rear speakers, it's not discrete audio from Windows, but upmixed (speaker fill), but in games there's hope that discrete 5.1 is getting to the encoder.   I got to say it stresses me out not knowing if a game is handing off 5.1 discrete channels to the encoder, or if windows is limiting it to stereo and then PCEE is upmixing it back to 5.1.   It's very rare to see a game that gives you a speaker test app built-in, you need to play the game with a careful ear to know if things are working.    What a mess surround sound support is in Windows 10.

I really appreciate all the help I've received from CityCultivator, and AlanFox.  Godspeed.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 4, 2019)

Hixbot said:


> Aaahh see I was missing this crucial bit of info.  After reading through this entire thread a handful of times, I assumed Dolby Digital would work along side a 5.1 speaker configuration in Windows 10 (as it did with previous versions of Windows).  So to summarize, Windows itself is going to think I'm set up with two channel, but games can send it's 5.1 audio direct to the DD encoder?  When I look at Dolby Home Theater drivers V4, they seem to indicate they upmix stereo to surround.  So although I'm getting sound on my rear speakers, it's not discrete audio from Windows, but upmixed (speaker fill), but in games there's hope that discrete 5.1 is getting to the encoder.   I got to say it stresses me out not knowing if a game is handing off 5.1 discrete channels to the encoder, or if windows is limiting it to stereo and then PCEE is upmixing it back to 5.1.   It's very rare to see a game that gives you a speaker test app built-in, you need to play the game with a careful ear to know if things are working.    What a mess surround sound support is in Windows 10.
> 
> I really appreciate all the help I've received from CityCultivator, and AlanFox.  Godspeed.


Now you have understood the system.
Try playing multichannel movies, first by bitstreaming, then disable bitstreaming to see if the audio is very similar.
Or search for multichannel test audio online.


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi, I tried to install APO Driver 2.59, but it says I have the old one installed. However I could not find anything related to APO Driver in the control panel. I checked the installation folder, and all the files are still there. FX Configurator can launch normally. But even if I delete the whole installation folder, the new version still wont install. Can someone help me on tis? thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 7, 2019)

aliencaocao said:


> Hi, I tried to install APO Driver 2.59, but it says I have the old one installed. However I could not find anything related to APO Driver in the control panel. I checked the installation folder, and all the files are still there. FX Configurator can launch normally. But even if I delete the whole installation folder, the new version still wont install. Can someone help me on tis? thanks


You are terribly fucked up. You should *never* delete a program install folder, you risk deleting the proper uninstaller which is present in the install folder.
Search for msicuu and try to use that utility.
Maintainence driver in start menu could be used to uninstall the software.


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 7, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You are terribly fucked up. You should *never* delete a program install folder, you risk deleting the proper uninstaller which is present in the install folder.
> Search for msicuu and try to use that utility.
> Maintainence driver in start menu could be used to uninstall the software.


No i alr restored the programms folder. Even before I deleted it, I could not find APO Driver in the control panel programs list. I also cannot find mantainence driver in start menu. Doing windows search dont give me any results.
msicuu worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 7, 2019)

aliencaocao said:


> No i alr restored the programms folder. Even before I deleted it, I could not find APO Driver in the control panel programs list. I also cannot find mantainence driver in start menu. Doing windows search dont give me any results.


Open the original installer, it will give an uninstall option.


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 7, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Open the original installer, it will give an uninstall option.


Tried this, it keep saying theres already another version installed


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 7, 2019)

aliencaocao said:


> Tried this, it keep saying theres already another version installed


When you first installed the old version of apo driver, you used that old installer. rerun that old one.


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 7, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> When you first installed the old version of apo driver, you used that old installer. rerun that old one.


Oh I deleted that right after I install finish. Been doing that for a few month already with no issue updating


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 7, 2019)

aliencaocao said:


> Oh I deleted that right after I install finish. Been doing that for a few month already with no issue updating


Try to find another copy of that old installer. Check whether that copy is still online.
Or else ask alanfox2000 to give the installer if you can't still get it.


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 7, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Try to find another copy of that old installer. Check whether that copy is still online.
> Or else ask alanfox2000 to give the installer if you can't still get it.


Its ok I solved the problem anyway using msicuu
thanks anyway


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 7, 2019)

When will @alanfox2000 bring a new UWP/DCHU-Driver with possibly extended/expanded DTS-Features, like DTS-Encoder and many more? I wish for it

@alanfox2000: My "realtek-high-definition-audio-driver-6.0.8787.1-dchu-sbc-31-08-2019" doesn't provide DTS on my ROG Crosshair VI Extreme, but why?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 8, 2019)

@Metal-Tom, not possible to get DTS:X Ultra work.  Need someone know ability to reverse/crack software .

DTS:X Encoder (Not free, need Win10 20H1)








						Get DTS Sound Unbound - Microsoft Store
					

Download the DTS® Sound Unbound™ app to start your free trial of DTS® Headphone:X® and DTS:X® spatial audio technologies and amplify your gaming and video content.



					www.microsoft.com
				





You can create a rtkhdaud.dat file to unlock DTSi if the mod driver not
DTS Interactive








						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

EDIT: The stock ALC1200 drivers from ASRock do this too.  Z5500 speakers with a Monoprice SPDIF cable if that means anything.  I hate to be "that guy" (who signed up just to say something doesn't work quite right) but...something doesn't work quite right.  ALC 1220 on an ASRock X470 Taichi...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 8, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> @Metal-Tom, not possible to get DTS:X Ultra work.  Need someone know ability to reverse/crack software .
> 
> DTS:X Encoder (Not free, need Win10 20H1)
> 
> ...



But how do I create/modify such a RTKHDAUD.dat File?

I've typed the shown Values in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Analog Devices\DTSAPO, but I can't see something after a Reboot in the Realtek Audio Console


----------



## andreaspujihar (Sep 9, 2019)

wow this work with analog soundcard but AC3 is not support


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hoak said:


> Wow alanfox2000 you have really done the deep dive and followed the white rabbit all the way to see how far the rabbit hole goes! Thank you!
> 
> As a side note: what Creative has done here attempting an OEM 'lock in' on Realtek drivers is illegal in some markets, it looks like Microsoft has to be complicit too to host drivers on Windows Update.
> 
> I'm anxious to see if I can get this to work so that Windows Update won't keep updating and installing *Creative.UWPRPCService.exe*, but as this happens without even installing any Realtek drivers on Windows Update, it's probably the vendor hardware id that's doing this which can be very hard to circumvent (but not impossible).



the other problem is that the newer versions of the *mbapo232.dll* & *mbapo264.dll* files (v2.0.0.15 or higher and *remove KGA license file checking*) "hardlock" the Creative SBCinema 5 enhancements on your ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming ITX gaming board, Hoak. you need *v2.0.0.14 or older* of those two crucial DLL files (which allow using certain KGA files) to maybe allow usage of SBX360 or SBX720 on your ASRock board instead of SBC5.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 9, 2019)

Is here anybody, who knows, if the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Extreme's ALC1220S have a 5-Pin-Connector for S/PDIF (RCA) in & out besides the PWM-Connectors on the Bottom? Or what means this to be?


----------



## ador250 (Sep 11, 2019)

@alanfox2000 is there any way to directly download the .Appx file of realtek audio console ? I tried https://store.rg-adguard.net/ but it doesn't work but other uwp apps of creative/dolby/dts works, u can download direct appx file from rg-adguard store.


----------



## Ohoho (Sep 12, 2019)

ador250 said:


> @alanfox2000 is there any way to directly download the .Appx file of realtek audio console ? I tried https://store.rg-adguard.net/ but it doesn't work but other uwp apps of creative/dolby/dts works, u can download direct appx file from rg-adguard store.








						Realtek Audio Control
					

Realtek Audio Control




					37.187.91.32


----------



## Ruff1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi, TY for everyone's work here. I have one of @Alan Finote 's more recent packages installed and do not have this one thing.. dolby v4 (the home theater window). Any way without breaking this package to install/activate just that one? Dolby V4 or the equivalent.? TY for any help someone might be.


----------



## jayf95 (Sep 15, 2019)

Does anyone else have issues enabling dolby digital under the advanced sound settings menu (where you can change format e.g. 16 bit to 24 bit)? As is typical for MS, after an update it broke all sound, I managed it to fix it after reinstalling the APO driver, but when I try to the dolby digital setting, it gives me the failed to play test tone/this format isnt supported error
thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 15, 2019)

jayf95 said:


> Does anyone else have issues enabling dolby digital under the advanced sound settings menu (where you can change format e.g. 16 bit to 24 bit)? As is typical for MS, after an update it broke all sound, I managed it to fix it after reinstalling the APO driver, but when I try to the dolby digital setting, it gives me the failed to play test tone/this format isnt supported error
> thanks


Do a restart and retry. It helps for me.


----------



## jayf95 (Sep 15, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Do a restart and retry. It helps for me.



Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately,  that didn't work. Lol Ive restarted my PC more times in the past two days than I have in the past 2 months. Nothing I try works sadly. Thanks anyways though


----------



## andreaspujihar (Sep 16, 2019)

Acer Trueharmony not support apo driver????


----------



## Jayce (Sep 17, 2019)

@alanfox2000 no Dolby Atmos driver updates yet?


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 17, 2019)

Dolby Atmos has stopped working for me for a month already. no matter what I try, it always says access driver failed. Tried all the possible fixes like reinstall driver/apo driver/appx and strictly followed the instructions given. However still not working. All the other sound processors are working except for anything related to dolby atmos UWP apps (dolby atmos for gaming, sound system, speaker system....etc)


----------



## harris123424 (Sep 18, 2019)

@alanfox2000 ,  I have sound blasterx h7 headphones and sound blasterx g6 sound card. I use Sound Blaster Connect official software. Is there reason to use APOdriver for Sound Blaster Cinema 5 ? or i will lose quality? and sound blasterx g6 will work with custom software?


----------



## dododo (Sep 19, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> @Metal-Tom, not possible to get DTS:X Ultra work.  Need someone know ability to reverse/crack software .
> 
> DTS:X Encoder (Not free, need Win10 20H1)
> 
> ...




APO 2.6.0
OS 1903 daxapi error


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 19, 2019)

dododo said:


> APO 2.6.0
> OS 1903 daxapi error
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly same issue here! All other sound processors works but only this one does not!

Checked the System Events log, it says DAX3 API has error due to "unable to find tuning file"


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 20, 2019)

These XML should be exist, other brand headphones XML file is optional.





1903 Win10 x64 works fine



Edited:
I recommend you to have a clean install: not xml files on dolbyaposvc  or commmon/Dolby folders and delete radarhost folder, uninstall Dolby DAX API Service, uninstall all  Dolby apps.
Place XML on dolbyaposvc folder firstly, then install Dolby DAX API Service components -> FX Configurator. Installing Dolby app be the final step.


----------



## dododo (Sep 21, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> These XML should be exist, other brand headphones XML file is optional.
> View attachment 132296
> View attachment 132297
> 
> ...





The new installation system is still wrong
DAXAPI Service stopped running


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 21, 2019)

Still exactly the same issue. It started not long ago and before that I was able to use normally. Not caused by windows update as Windows did not update when it stopped working. I'm on 19H2 Insider 18362.10019. I did not install any dolby apps yet. I did clean uninstall/reinstall the APO driver and all the components. I chose Dolby PCEE 4 and Dolby DAX API and Creative APO 2 for APO driver installation. However I dislike all other sound processors as they all come with some distortion, Dolby Atmos is the only one that I love.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 21, 2019)

aliencaocao said:


> View attachment 132350
> View attachment 132351
> 
> Still exactly the same issue. It started not long ago and before that I was able to use normally. Not caused by windows update as Windows did not update when it stopped working. I'm on 19H2 Insider 18362.10019. I did not install any dolby apps yet. I did clean uninstall/reinstall the APO driver and all the components. I chose Dolby PCEE 4 and Dolby DAX API and Creative APO 2 for APO driver installation. However I dislike all other sound processors as they all come with some distortion, Dolby Atmos is the only one that I love.


Default.xml, not Default_settings.xml. Rename.


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Default.xml, not Default_settings.xml. Rename.





Followed your suggested. Error changed from unable to find tuning file to error code 0xc0000005


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 21, 2019)

aliencaocao said:


> View attachment 132355
> Followed your suggested. Error changed from unable to find tuning file to error code 0xc0000005


Did you do a restart?


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Did you do a restart?


Yes I did, and I reinstalled the Dolby UWP app too. Still same. Cannot access driver in UWP and DAX service cannot start


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 21, 2019)

aliencaocao said:


> Yes I did, and I reinstalled the Dolby UWP app too. Still same. Cannot access driver in UWP and DAX service cannot start


0xc0000005 might indicate a corrupted default.xml file. Redownload.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/0um7g1a12xl3p59/Dolby_Profiles_08142019.rar/file
Use the proper default.xml in the Speakers Settings -> Selected Dolby app folder.


----------



## dododo (Sep 21, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> These XML should be exist, other brand headphones XML file is optional.
> View attachment 132296
> View attachment 132297
> 
> ...


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 21, 2019)

dododo said:


> View attachment 132357View attachment 132358View attachment 132359View attachment 132360


Post a screenshot of your dolbyaposvc folder.


----------



## aliencaocao (Sep 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> 0xc0000005 might indicate a corrupted default.xml file. Redownload.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/0um7g1a12xl3p59/Dolby_Profiles_08142019.rar/file
> Use the proper default.xml in the Speakers Settings -> Selected Dolby app folder.


Yes you are right. There is no Default.xml under the Headphone folder, so I went to the Speakers folder and found the Default.xml which is 73KB, much bigger than the one I renamed (4KB). And it works! Thanks a lot!


----------



## krush_lion (Sep 23, 2019)

aliencaocao said:


> Yes you are right. There is no Default.xml under the Headphone folder, so I went to the Speakers folder and found the Default.xml which is 73KB, much bigger than the one I renamed (4KB). And it works! Thanks a lot!



Tried the same method and Dolby Atmos works like a charm. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Sep 24, 2019)

what different this xml?????


----------



## dskiller1 (Sep 24, 2019)

hey guys

system specs.
amd ryzen 1700 system
using windows 10 insider slow
soundblaster zxr
asus b350 strix motherboard.


End of last month I clean installed my system.
I just now found now, that windows is saying my soundblaster ZxR doesnt support spatial sound, and options are greyed out,which also mean no sonic audio or dolby atmos , it was working before I clean installed the system. I updated and reinstalled drivers and it still wont work. when trying to activate atmos headphone in the dolby access app. instead of switching over to atmos , brings up message, asking me do change it over, but spatial audio options still greyed out and then the app gives configuration error message.  I uninstalled it and reinstall the app and still has problem changing the setting.

I switched over to my onboard realtek audio and atmos works instantly


----------



## Jayce (Sep 26, 2019)

@alanfox2000 Netflix app on Windows 10 doesn't work if I use product config tool and apply Dolby uwp apps product.  But if I use XML 3.3.0 & FX Configurator -> Load External Config -> Select Dolby_DCHU_Gaming_vlldp120.ini file -> Apply Effects and Processing Modes Configuraions -> Restart audio & dolby dax services 

Then Netflix app works with Dolby Atmos using Apo driver.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 27, 2019)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 Netflix app on Windows 10 doesn't work if I use product config tool and apply Dolby uwp apps product.  But if I use XML 3.3.0 & FX Configurator -> Load External Config -> Select Dolby_DCHU_Gaming_vlldp120.ini file -> Apply Effects and Processing Modes Configuraions -> Restart audio & dolby dax services
> 
> Then Netflix app works with Dolby Atmos using Apo driver.



@alanfox2000
In addition to my post, i found the reason why dolby uwp apps product config doesn't have dolby atmos for gaming work with netflix app, is because. The problem lies within the Dolby UWP Products.ini file found in program file(APO Driver folder).

And making a change to the APOConfig render fixes the problem. 
APOConfig render= Dolby_DCHU_Wrapper.ini > APOConfig Render=Dolby_DCHU_Gaming_vlldp120.ini.

After making the change for APOConfig Render to Dolby_DCHU_Gaming_vlldp120.ini, i can confirm The Netflix app works with dolby atmos for gaming using APO Driver 2.6.0.

Before i made change
[ProductName] (netflix app doesn't work with dolby atmos for gaming using this code)
[ProductName]
Dolby UWP Products (Win10 RS4+ x64)
[APOConfig]
Render=Dolby_DCHU_Wrapper.ini
Capture=
[Registry]
Render=Dolby_DCHU_API_v2.reg
Capture=
[Prerequisites]
Windows 10 Build 16299+ (64-bit)
Dolby UWP APP Version 3.xxxxx.yyy.z
Preset XML Version 3.2.0/3.3.0
All Hardware ID




After the change(Netflix works with this code)
[ProductName]
Dolby UWP Products (Win10 RS4+ x64)
[APOConfig]
Render=Dolby_DCHU_Gaming_vlldp120.ini
Capture=
[Registry]
Render=Dolby_DCHU_API_v2.reg
Capture=
[Prerequisites]
Windows 10 Build 16299+ (64-bit)
Dolby UWP APP Version 3.xxxxx.yyy.z
Preset XML Version 3.2.0/3.3.0
All Hardware ID

After I made the change, I applied Dolby uwp products config and Netflix app works and if everything works properly.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 28, 2019)

The new Dolby Wrapper APO DolbyDax3Apo.dll will select which Dolby APO to use automatically base on the XML file.
A registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\Wrapper will be created and its contain the GUID APO.

The registry values and the APO GUIDs in Dolby_DCHU_Gaming_vlldp120.ini should be same for xxxxx_Gaming_vlldp1.2.xml

SFX - {D9916F9F-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
EFX - {D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
OSFX - {D9916F9F-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}


----------



## Bryan Ü (Sep 28, 2019)

@alanfox2000 any way to get this free.
DTS sound unbound


----------



## andreaspujihar (Sep 28, 2019)

@bryan--- you can't get free


----------



## Jayce (Sep 28, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> The new Dolby Wrapper APO DolbyDax3Apo.dll will select which Dolby APO to use automatically base on the XML file.
> A registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\Wrapper will be created and its contain the GUID APO.
> 
> The registry values and the APO GUIDs in Dolby_DCHU_Gaming_vlldp120.ini should be same for xxxxx_Gaming_vlldp1.2.xml
> ...


It has that for Apo Driver 2.6.0 but it doesn't automatically choose the right xml. That's the whole reason why, i posted about the workaround in the two posts above.


Doesn't work in APO Driver 2.6.1 either.

I am trying to use v3.3 xml but the APO Wrapper doesn't work at all and netflix app doesn't work with v3.3.0 xml, unless i use my workaround from above.


----------



## krush_lion (Sep 28, 2019)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 Netflix app on Windows 10 doesn't work if I use product config tool and apply Dolby uwp apps product.  But if I use XML 3.3.0 & FX Configurator -> Load External Config -> Select Dolby_DCHU_Gaming_vlldp120.ini file -> Apply Effects and Processing Modes Configuraions -> Restart audio & dolby dax services
> 
> Then Netflix app works with Dolby Atmos using Apo driver.


Netflix app now is working, thanks!


----------



## jayf95 (Oct 2, 2019)

Zbrat said:


> Bit lost here, but happy to see it is working for some people.
> I'm trying to get DDL through the NVIDIA High Definition Audio, according to you @CityCultivator, it should be working as well no? I can't manage to follow your steps properly without Realtek drivers. I always get the "this device is not compatible" error. Any help will be highly appreciated!



Did you ever figure out why you kept getting that error message? Everything was working fine for me, I had Dolby digital enabled in the advanced menu and my audio sounded great.... Until the fucking windows update a few weeks ago. Since then, I get the "format not supported" /"test tone failed to play" messages when selecting Dolby digital. I've tried uninstalling the windows update, made no difference. After uninstalling/reinstalling the the APO driver and associated software, again it made no difference (even after using the Sept 28 release). My setups a bit different, I'm using spdif to my sound system. I'd imagine our issues have a common cause though.

@alanfox2000 do you have any ideas what could be going wrong? It's strange that everything was working fine before the windows update, but uninstalling the update didn't fix anything. Thanks for all your work on this btw, it's amazing! Too bad windows had to go screw it up haha

EDIT: By installing the latest PureSoftApps Realtek HD Audio Driver from @alanfox2000 I got dolby digital working. The default format of the advanced audio menu was successfully set to dolby digital and my receiver is showing the DD symbol. I can't tell if its just a "placebo effect", but music sounds vastly better. I also uninstalled dolby digital live (initially installed alongside the APO driver) before installing the realtek driver and I didn't mess around with anything in the software folder, just ran the install script (while network adapter was disabled). Now I just need to figure out how to disable windows updates...
After restarting, I was


----------



## Hoak (Oct 5, 2019)

Sort of cross-posting here but there's different focus here too; there just enormous impressive work here by AlanFox2000  and AlanFinote; we pay more for crap from these companies that doesn't work, we should pay these guys more with donations! Does anyone know though which Realtek drivers has the best performance and fidelity (lowest latency, THD, IM, TIM, ringing, cross-talk, ICMD, and other distortions) -- and which audio enhancement interface (EQ, mixing, various surround effects, and/or surround sub-mixer) for the best performance and fidelity?

Also, may start a thread on the above and show my own test if there's interest -- but specific to this thread, there's a new Creative Labs interface/enhancer called Sound Blaster Command, it replicates virtually all the features of Sound Blaster Connect and Connect 2 in a more consistent and compact interface:













I can not speak to how this works on Realtek, but on my Sound Blaster AE-5 it benchmarks better under Right Mark Audio Analyzer -- as well the interface is less sluggish, doesn't have resize issues and is just all around a better product from what I can ascertain running on Creative hardware... Download link HERE  Note: I have not tested or tried to install this on any of my Realtek systems yet...


----------



## OMER (Oct 5, 2019)

Hoak said:


> Sort of cross-posting here but there's different focus here too; there just enormous impressive work here by AlanFox2000  and AlanFinote; we pay more for crap from these companies that doesn't work, we should pay these guys more with donations! Does anyone know though which Realtek drivers has the best performance and fidelity (lowest latency, THD, IM, TIM, ringing, cross-talk, ICMD, and other distortions) -- and which audio enhancement interface (EQ, mixing, various surround effects, and/or surround sub-mixer) for the best performance and fidelity?
> 
> Also, may start a thread on the above and show my own test if there's interest -- but specific to this thread, there's a new Creative Labs interface/enhancer called Sound Blaster Command, it replicates virtually all the features of Sound Blaster Connect and Connect 2 in a more consistent and compact interface:
> 
> ...


Is there any way to enable it on Realtek Audio Chips


----------



## Hoak (Oct 5, 2019)

Not yet...


----------



## 2ji8888 (Oct 6, 2019)

h


Jayce said:


> for the new dolby service update, is there a difference of sound quality between presets with  (VLLDP1.2) and without (VLLDP1.2) Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming?
> 
> if there's any differences at all, please let me know which one is best to use.
> 
> ...




Hi Bro,

Im having the same issue.

were you able to resolve this issue? if so, how?

Thanks.


----------



## Jayce (Oct 6, 2019)

2ji8888 said:


> h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You looked at the first post.


Look at post 1,719


----------



## 2ji8888 (Oct 6, 2019)

Jayce said:


> You looked at the first post.
> 
> 
> Look at post 1,719




Bro it didnt work for me, is it because im using dolby atmos speaker system?


----------



## Jayce (Oct 6, 2019)

2ji8888 said:


> Bro it didnt work for me, is it because im using dolby atmos speaker system?


Depends on your XML version. The solution works for v3.3.0 xmls not 3.2.0 xmls.

Also your probably not using Dolby Atmos for gaming. The solution is Dolby Atmos for gaming not Dolby Atmos.


----------



## 2ji8888 (Oct 6, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Depends on your XML version. The solution works for v3.3.0 xmls not 3.2.0 xmls.
> 
> Also your probably not using Dolby Atmos for gaming. The solution is Dolby Atmos for gaming not Dolby Atmos.



Hey man,

youre right, i wasnt using atmos for gaming so it didnt work but with your method i tried editing the correct .ini files for my uwp and it worked.

thanks.


----------



## Jayce (Oct 6, 2019)

2ji8888 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> youre right, i wasnt using atmos for gaming so it didnt work but with your method i tried editing the correct .ini files for my uwp and it worked.
> 
> thanks.


.
It's my pleasure. It was because you were just default Dolby Atmos uwp app, imho Dolby Atmos for gaming is much better in sound quality.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Oct 6, 2019)

2ji8888 said:


> Bro it didnt work for me, is it because im using dolby atmos speaker system?


Use dolby atmos speaker system for gaming


----------



## andreaspujihar (Oct 8, 2019)

i try this and only get acer trueharmony and dolby (because i use acer e5-475g)


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 8, 2019)

andreaspujihar said:


> i try this and only get acer trueharmony and dolby (because i use acer e5-475g)


It is normal. This is Realtek design:
Laptops get Dolby Atmos officially is same as pic you shown, the realtek equalizer will be closed and replaced by Dolby equalizer .


----------



## Jayce (Oct 9, 2019)

@alanfox2000 great job on APO Driver 2.6.2, the issue that Netflix app wasn't working with V3 presets is fixed and the loudness of the Dolby sound effect is loud and clear, which amazing.


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 10, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> 1. New ASUS motherboard support DTS® Sound Unbound: https://www.asus.com/Microsite/motherboard/AMD-X570/index.html.  DTS:X Ultra UWP apps is preinstall on these motherboard. I get the driver file and tested on Windows 10 insiders (non-supported DTS® Sound Unbound motherboard), DTS:X Ultra UWP app show please connect to external speakers. DTS® Sound Unbound UWP apps show non-licensed.
> 
> 2. Dolby Atmos for Headphones (spatial sound) option cannot be unlocked by Dolby UWP apps on Windows 10 insiders after Dolby Access (the one with new UI) is installed.
> 
> Both Dolby and DTS new apps may have anti crack protection or because of Windows 10 20H1 still in insider.



new Gigabyte X299X series motherboards also have DTS Sound Unbound support. there are also specific realtek uad gigabyte drivers with DTS support for the X299X boards [edit 10/10 - the uad gigabyte drivers are v8873.1, btw].
however DTS Sound Unbound UWP app from MS store require Win10 build 18888 (20H1 insider preview) or better as noted in their FAQ.
better wait until 20H1 goes RTM next year and DTS Sound Unbound app will be a more stable version then


----------



## hojiao (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,
anyone can teach me some ways to mod the realtek driver on windows 8.1?
I have installed realtek hda with HDXRT.inf and replace all the pcee4 dlls in System 32 and DriverStore from dolby home theater v4 (7.2.7000.4) because I want to use realtek + dolby
But the DTPC equalizer won't "move" and speaker properties is not showing dolby = not working
Is it because the DTPC and realtek dlls names are different? (realtek pcee4 dlls have additional R4 in front of the name)
Anyone can help me to solve the problem?


----------



## aliencaocao (Oct 10, 2019)

hojiao said:


> Hi everyone,
> anyone can teach me some ways to mod the realtek driver on windows 8.1?
> I have installed realtek hda with HDXRT.inf and replace all the pcee4 dlls in System 32 and DriverStore from dolby home theater v4 (7.2.7000.4) because I want to use realtek + dolby
> But the DTPC equalizer won't "move" and speaker properties is not showing dolby = not working
> ...


You need the proper system config tool which changes the registry...why dont you just use the APO driver developed by the author of this thread? His driver contains such config tool


----------



## hojiao (Oct 10, 2019)

aliencaocao said:


> You need the proper system config tool which changes the registry...why dont you just use the APO driver developed by the author of this thread? His driver contains such config tool


This is the registry i backup from dht4, but not sure missing something or not
Because i would like to mod myself (if can) but now hmm...
Can you help me to check it?


----------



## aliencaocao (Oct 10, 2019)

hojiao said:


> This is the registry i backup from dht4, but not sure missing something or not
> Because i would like to mod myself (if can) but now hmm...
> Can you help me to check it?


sorry I dont know how to do this too. Maybe @alanfox2000 could help since he made the config software.


----------



## hojiao (Oct 10, 2019)

aliencaocao said:


> sorry I dont know how to do this too. Maybe @alanfox2000 could help since he made the config software.


ok tq


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 10, 2019)

hojiao said:


> ok tq


pcee4 and r4ee files are the same,
Anyways, what realtek driver you have currently installed?
I can help in making a proper file for realtek + dht.


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 10, 2019)

and speaking of Gigabyte, they also have this Nahimic 3 utility download I obtained in late August on their web site (for recent Gigabyte AERO & AORUS series laptops] that seems to silently install the Nahimic 3 UWP v1.3.2 app "offline" without an internet connection [requires a reboot after installation] and can function as a "pre-install" kit (like those Realtek Audio Console downloads from alanfox2000's Realtek UAD github page]. yup, Gigabyte was generous enough to package the nahimic 3 app along with the corresponding license file to be installed w/out having to obtain it from the Microsoft store [hmm, why didn't MSI think of that?]


----------



## hojiao (Oct 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> pcee4 and r4ee files are the same,
> Anyways, what realtek driver you have currently installed?
> I can help in making a proper file for realtek + dht.


i m using realtek driver from lenovo s410p
btw i would like to know can i replace the r4ee dlls in the driver to 7.2.7000.4 from dht4?
and can u teach me some to mod the driver?
like edit hdxrt.inf / registry or other if can so i can edit oem driver myself next time, tq


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2019)

hojiao said:


> i m using realtek driver from lenovo s410p
> btw i would like to know can i replace the r4ee dlls in the driver to 7.2.7000.4?
> and can u teach me some to mod the driver?
> like edit hdxrt.inf / registry or other if can so i can edit oem driver myself next time, tq


I can give you an ini file to load in fx configurator.


----------



## hojiao (Oct 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I can give you an ini file to load in fx configurator.


works on laptop?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2019)

hojiao said:


> works on laptop?


Yes.


----------



## hojiao (Oct 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Yes.


pls send me the ini file, appreciate 4 ur help


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2019)

hojiao said:


> pls send me the ini file, appreciate 4 ur help




```
[LFX]
{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}
[GFX]
{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}
[UI]
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
[SFX]
[MFX]
[EFX]
[KDSFX]
[KDMFX]
[KDEFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[CompositeSFX]
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
{BC8E3B67-3306-4eef-B230-6798E9A67F0B}
[CompositeMFX]
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}
[CompositeEFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[CompositeKDSFX]
[CompositeKDMFX]
[CompositeKDEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFx]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingKDSFx]
[ProcessingKDMFX]
[ProcessingKDEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Realtek + DHTv4
```
Save in new ini file, load in fx configurator.
Use desktop app to test and configure.


----------



## hojiao (Oct 11, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> ```
> [LFX]
> {DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}
> [GFX]
> ...


will try later, tq


----------



## netRAT (Oct 11, 2019)

APO Driver download link on PureSoftApps appears to be down.
Mirror please?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 11, 2019)

*Is this bug in windows they have not solved i can see DOLBY ATMOS FOR HEADPHONE AND SPEAKER ,DTS HEADPHONE X,DTS:X ULTRA and it works. @alanfox2000 
@andreaspujihar




*


----------



## capital (Oct 11, 2019)

netRAT said:


> APO Driver download link on PureSoftApps appears to be down.
> Mirror please?



Down for me as well. Only heard about this APO driver a few hours ago.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Oct 11, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> *Is this bug in windows they have not solved i can see DOLBY ATMOS FOR HEADPHONE AND SPEAKER ,DTS HEADPHONE X,DTS:X ULTRA and it works. @alanfox2000
> @andreaspujihar
> 
> View attachment 133849*



How?


----------



## Antes533 (Oct 11, 2019)

Who has a bug with Dolby Atmos, after restarting the computer, the intelligent equalizer does not respond to changes
(the sound does not change). But if in the music profile you reset the equalizer, then everything starts working fine again?


----------



## jamam (Oct 11, 2019)

netRAT said:


> APO Driver download link on PureSoftApps appears to be down.
> Mirror please?


2019-10-07

File: APO_Driver_2.6.2.7z
SHA-256: 7bc0e0bb79d884e9adf64c60c4cf7a65ba9e3e5bf9b93ea7363a6e45c6392418









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						APO_Driver_2.6.2
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




mediafire link is working

sound enhancer link





						Audio Enhancers - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## consoled (Oct 12, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> *Is this bug in windows they have not solved i can see DOLBY ATMOS FOR HEADPHONE AND SPEAKER ,DTS HEADPHONE X,DTS:X ULTRA and it works. @alanfox2000
> @andreaspujihar
> 
> View attachment 133849*





andreaspujihar said:


> How?



Just install DTS Sound Unbound and you have DTS Headphone X vs DTS X. There is no need to install APO Driver
Dolby for Speakers vs Dolby for Headphone in Spatial Sound available in the latest Dolby Acess.
You can download both from MS Store.
DTS: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-sound-unbound/9pj0nkl8mcsj
Dolby: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dolby-access/9n0866fs04w8


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 12, 2019)

consoled said:


> Just install DTS Sound Unbound and you have DTS Headphone X vs DTS X. There is no need to install APO Driver
> Dolby for Speakers vs Dolby for Headphone in Spatial Sound available in the latest Dolby Acess.
> You can download both from MS Store.
> DTS: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-sound-unbound/9pj0nkl8mcsj
> Dolby: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dolby-access/9n0866fs04w8


i dont have dts sound unbound or dolby installed but still it gives option,even after uninstalling after the free trial of these softwares.@andreaspujihar


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 12, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> i dont have dts sound unbound or dolby installed but still it gives option


Seeing is one thing. Did you try to apply any one of them?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 12, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Seeing is one thing. Did you try to apply any one of them?


yes i did and it works but it can be configured only with software.


----------



## consoled (Oct 13, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> *Is this bug in windows they have not solved i can see DOLBY ATMOS FOR HEADPHONE AND SPEAKER ,DTS HEADPHONE X,DTS:X ULTRA and it works. @alanfox2000
> @andreaspujihar
> 
> View attachment 133849*





bryan--- said:


> i dont have dts sound unbound or dolby installed but still it gives option,even after uninstalling after the free trial of these softwares.@andreaspujihar



Which version of Windows 10? Do you still use an audio driver from Microsoft?


----------



## amaan07 (Oct 13, 2019)

consoled said:


> Just install DTS Sound Unbound and you have DTS Headphone X vs DTS X. There is no need to install APO Driver
> Dolby for Speakers vs Dolby for Headphone in Spatial Sound available in the latest Dolby Acess.
> You can download both from MS Store.
> DTS: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-sound-unbound/9pj0nkl8mcsj
> Dolby: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dolby-access/9n0866fs04w8



I installed DTS X successfully but in spatial sound i am only seeing DTS Headphones: X and not DTS X: Ultra, please help


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 13, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> *Is this bug in windows they have not solved i can see DOLBY ATMOS FOR HEADPHONE AND SPEAKER ,DTS HEADPHONE X,DTS:X ULTRA and it works. @alanfox2000
> @andreaspujihar*
> 
> 
> ...



That I'll have got too...


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 13, 2019)

consoled said:


> Which version of Windows 10? Do you still use an audio driver from Microsoft?


yes i use audio driver from Microsoft and i am using windows 10 v1903


----------



## andreaspujihar (Oct 14, 2019)

consoled said:


> Just install DTS Sound Unbound and you have DTS Headphone X vs DTS X. There is no need to install APO Driver
> Dolby for Speakers vs Dolby for Headphone in Spatial Sound available in the latest Dolby Acess.
> You can download both from MS Store.
> DTS: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-sound-unbound/9pj0nkl8mcsj
> Dolby: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dolby-access/9n0866fs04w8


I try install dts sound outbond working but dolby access not work (i get dolby access insider version)


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 14, 2019)

Can i use 2  global fx APO at the same time with FX configurator?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 14, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> Can i use 2  global fx APO at the same time with FX configurator?


Which ones do you want?
Many, but not all GFX can be set as EFX.


----------



## Theliel (Oct 14, 2019)

Wait, I managed to miss the point of audio enhancers. Why are they needed?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 14, 2019)

Theliel said:


> Wait, I managed to miss the point of audio enhancers. Why are they needed?


They do audio post processing, similar to audio receiver processing feature, but can be done directly on a PC.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 17, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Which ones do you want?
> Many, but not all GFX can be set as EFX.



Sonic Focus

Is there any ini(FX configurator ) for DTS UWP_4.x apo?
*CityCultivator*


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 17, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> Sonic Focus
> 
> Is there any ini(FX configurator ) for DTS UWP_4.x apo?
> *CityCultivator*


Sonic focus, and?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Sonic focus, and?


sonic focus and harman audio


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 21, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> sonic focus and harman audio


Which Harman-Device are you using?


----------



## andreaspujihar (Oct 21, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Which Harman-Device are you using?



No,he said about harman sound enhancer not harman device


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 21, 2019)

Whats difference between dolby desktop and UWP ATMOS?


----------



## andreaspujihar (Oct 21, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> Whats difference between dolby desktop and UWP ATMOS?View attachment 134663


I think is same but uwp version is work for all sound card unlike desktop version must hardware spetification


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 21, 2019)

@bryan---


```
[LFX]
[GFX]
[UI]
{A0F4AFA6-AA17-47C6-8842-D2C08B25ABAA}
[SFX]
[MFX]
[EFX]
[KDSFX]
[KDMFX]
[KDEFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[CompositeSFX]
{FD2EF96F-8896-4b9b-8924-CD915D3F052B}
{C120CF0D-62BB-4167-A1AD-004090770790}
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
{A2414C63-45E9-48db-9C94-EB7D28494D08}
{8C94EBF2-12CF-4609-AB6B-961DF2AA7969}
[CompositeKDSFX]
[CompositeKDMFX]
[CompositeKDEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFx]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingMFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingKDSFx]
[ProcessingKDMFX]
[ProcessingKDEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Harman + Sonic Focus
```


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 21, 2019)

Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic bro can you create config file with FX configrator.
*CityCultivator i dont have realtek so i can not use it:








						The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10
					

Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,  There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/reply


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 21, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic bro can you create config file with FX configrator.
> *CityCultivator i dont have realtek so i can not use it:
> 
> 
> ...


FX Connfigurator is part of APO Driver, which is not exclusive to Realtek. This thread is for APO Driver.


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello... this is my setup :
windows 10 1909 18363.448 realtek ALC1200
s/pdif-out to denon AVR-x1300w 7.1 speaker
which features do you guys recommend..??
Thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 22, 2019)

snc.cml said:


> Hello... this is my setup :
> windows 10 1909 18363.448 realtek ALC1200
> s/pdif-out to denon AVR-x1300w 7.1 speaker
> which features do you guys recommend..??
> Thanks


Dolby Atmos UWP APO + Dolby Digital Encoder.


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Oct 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby Atmos UWP APO + Dolby Digital Encoder.


Thank you.. newbie here...
I'm installing the APO driver could find those choices
Any commendation on DTS...??


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 22, 2019)

snc.cml said:


> Thank you.. newbie here...
> I'm installing the APO driver could find those choices
> Any commendation on DTS...??


New DTS does not support 5.1.
Set up Atmos for 5.1, then add
{12844204-3EAD-4d9b-AB7F-B1C0FC218915} in Global FX APO and also replace Endpoint FX APO contents. Go to sound device advanced settings and apply Dolby Digital.
I would recommend you to use HDMI to connect to the receiver. Your receiver already has Dolby effects and the surround upmixer as the APO enhancer.
You can still use enhancer on HDMI, but why? The receiver has already all features.


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Oct 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> The receiver has already all features.



ooohhh... I wanted to control the sound by my pc
anyway this is a little complicated for my knowledge... thank you...


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 22, 2019)

snc.cml said:


> ooohhh... I wanted to control the sound by my pc
> anyway this is a little complicated for my knowledge... thank you...


Control the sound. By HDMI. Do not use SPDIF for 5.1 if you can use native HDMI.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Oct 24, 2019)

@CityCultivator can you make .ini dolby atmos uwp and dts uwp? i use speaker 2.0 endpoint


----------



## Xeonic (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi Dolby Atmos works, but as soon as I go to the settings tab, can I fix the error somehow?


----------



## andreaspujihar (Oct 28, 2019)

@Xeonic
delete
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 28, 2019)

andreaspujihar said:


> @CityCultivator can you make .ini dolby atmos uwp and dts uwp? i use speaker 2.0 endpoint


First load both Dolby Atmos then DTS then finally use this setting.

```
[LFX]
[GFX]
[UI]
[SFX]
[MFX]
[EFX]
[KDSFX]
[KDMFX]
[KDEFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[CompositeSFX]
{EFC7A7B3-40A7-4601-ABC1-878CD5EAE544}
{1B917FE2-47D1-425D-A26E-AFCDBDA7A2E8}
[CompositeMFX]
{5B98E1AC-A670-4311-B4F8-DC25E30CFBFF}
[CompositeEFX]
{6E4DD785-E58A-4A6A-81D9-5EB9EB434EDA}
{93520346-FA48-4F56-8CB0-D92CC1775E37}
[CompositeKDSFX]
[CompositeKDMFX]
[CompositeKDEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
{EFC7A7B3-40A7-4601-ABC1-878CD5EAE544}
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFx]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingKDSFx]
[ProcessingKDMFX]
[ProcessingKDEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
```


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 31, 2019)

Does this need any changes for new APO driver.
i found it but its config for old APO.
(DOLBY ATMOS Gaming UWP + NACHIMIC 3 + SOUND BLASTER CONNECT UWP) 
*CityCultivator*


[LFX]
{EACD2258-FCAC-4FF4-B36D-419E924A6D79}
[GFX]
{EC1CC9CE-FAED-4822-828A-82A81A6F018F}
[UI]
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
[SFX]
[MFX]
[EFX]
[KDSFX]
[KDMFX]
[KDEFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[CompositeSFX]
{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560}
{670173E1-78CF-11E5-A837-0800200C9A66}
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
{EACD2258-FCAC-4FF4-B36D-419E924A6D79}
{D9916F9F-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeMFX]
{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07}
{670173E2-78CF-11E5-A837-0800200C9A66}
[CompositeEFX]
{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D}
{670173E2-78CF-11E5-A837-0800200C9A66}
{EC1CC9CE-FAED-4822-828A-82A81A6F018F}
{D9916F9D-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeKDSFX]
[CompositeKDMFX]
[CompositeKDEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFx]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
{98951333-B9CD-48B1-A0A3-FF40682D73F7}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
{98951333-B9CD-48B1-A0A3-FF40682D73F7}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
{98951333-B9CD-48B1-A0A3-FF40682D73F7}
[ProcessingKDSFx]
[ProcessingKDMFX]
[ProcessingKDEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Working Config With Dolby Atmos Gaming


----------



## Jayce (Oct 31, 2019)

@alanfox2000 curious, where do you get your source for updates for Dolby Atmos drivers?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 6, 2019)

*Is Auro-3D audio enhancer?*


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 7, 2019)

i may have found a way to get spatial software free

1.uninstall all other spatial software.
2.download DTS SOUND UNBOUND through windows store pause the download when 67mb is downloaded.
3.restart pc
4.do not allow download of DTS SOUND UNBOUND again (after restart)
it may work (not necessary)
*andreaspujihar CityCultivator*


----------



## Jayce (Nov 7, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> i may have found a way to get spatial software free
> 
> 1.uninstall all other spatial software.
> 2.download DTS SOUND UNBOUND through windows store pause the download when 67mb is downloaded.
> ...


Have you tested what is Dolby Atmos for bulit in speakers?


----------



## Mark Draconian (Nov 7, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> i may have found a way to get spatial software free
> 
> 1.uninstall all other spatial software.
> 2.download DTS SOUND UNBOUND through windows store pause the download when 67mb is downloaded.
> ...



I tried this method, and it really works.
I just tried DTS Headphone X and didn't noticed any difference in sound.
But in case of Atmos for built-in speakers, i noticed a huge improvement, but i wasn't able to hear any rear or height virtual speakers. The front sounds definately was really great and crisper, but... idk what exactly went wrong. Maybe is the fact that i was using external speakers and i do not have a laptop


----------



## vectoravtech (Nov 8, 2019)

Im using the FX sound enhancer in windows 10 on a 17 inch HP lappy. My Lenovo G780 seemed to have more bass but this helps, not free btw


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 8, 2019)

Mark Draconian said:


> I tried this method, and it really works.
> I just tried DTS Headphone X and didn't noticed any difference in sound.
> But in case of Atmos for built-in speakers, i noticed a huge improvement, but i wasn't able to hear any rear or height virtual speakers. The front sounds definately was really great and crisper, but... idk what exactly went wrong. Maybe is the fact that i was using external speakers and i do not have a laptop


you can not edit it can be only through spatial software,without spatial software it works  with default setting.


----------



## sk74267 (Nov 8, 2019)

hello. i hope someone can help... on Windows 10 everything for audio worked fine. but i reformat the system and now use Windows 8.1 for compatibility reasons with certain game. now that works fine, BUT now i have audio issues.

please, i hope someone can help.


so... on windows 10 it was easy. 
download APO Driver from puresoftapps.
install PCEE4 and FX Configurator
use Configurator to setup for DHTv4 on HDMI
insert .reg file and install DHTv4

wala, everything worked good. i could configure my HDMI audio for 5.1 and use DHTv4 for two things... 1.) decode DPLII back to surround sound and 2.) apply volume leveling feature.

however, on Windows 8.1 here i am having trouble and have tried the following with no luck...
DHTv3
DHTv4
Dolby Advanced Audio v2
DTS Digital Entertainment.

with the Dolby products i get the following error...
Windows has detected that audio enhancements for the following device are causing problems
Would you like to disable Driver Enhancements for this device?

naturally, i click no. i still get audio and the DHTv4 software is still accessible. however, it just doesn't do anything. no volume leveling and no DPLII decoding.

with the DTS product, i simply get no sound at all and no error.


i REALLY want both features... DPLII decoding and Volume Leveler/Loudness Equalization.


can someone help me find a solution? anyone? T_T


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Nov 8, 2019)

Don't know if anyone knows this, I just tried it on a whim, and I wanted to share for anyone interested. I was just wondering if I used the patcher on FX configurator to patch a HD style rltkAPO64.dll and then just renamed it rltkAPOU64.dll then drop it in system32 if It would work with current installed UAD drivers. It does. Realteak Console everything functions and works. NICE. This should add some flexibility/less hastle to some people.

Edit* added 3rd pic with better view of optical out.


----------



## sk74267 (Nov 9, 2019)

Spoiler: *resolved*






sk74267 said:


> hello. i hope someone can help... on Windows 10 everything for audio worked fine. but i reformat the system and now use Windows 8.1 for compatibility reasons with certain game. now that works fine, BUT now i have audio issues.
> 
> please, i hope someone can help.
> 
> ...







well, i don't know why but all-of-a-sudden PCEE4 and DHTv4 are working 100% again. it is inexplicable. but hopefully it never happens again! ^_^


----------



## Jayce (Nov 11, 2019)

@alanfox2000 Dolby DAX API s
Service update?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 12, 2019)

i have connected headphone but its not working ?


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 12, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> i have connected headphone but its not working ?
> 
> View attachment 136240


What is the MB and what driver is being used?


----------



## ador250 (Nov 12, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> i have connected headphone but its not working ?
> 
> View attachment 136240



Is ur mobo officially supported/licensed for this product ? can u share ur alc chips PCI VID etc ? @bryan---


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 13, 2019)

This is what after I installed my own modded driver.








The App wouldn't allow to click any button expect "Settings -> About" button
When I plugin then unplug the headphones, it show "External Speakers" then "Headphones" for 0.2 seconds and disappear. (look at video at 0:27 to 0:28)
I also try post #1,793 method but DTS Sound Unbound option still don't show up on drop down menu.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Nov 13, 2019)

@alanfox2000 When do you release a new UAD Driver-Package with DTS & DDL inclusive?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 13, 2019)

ador250 said:


> Is ur mobo officially supported/licensed for this product ? can u share ur alc chips PCI VID etc ? @bryan---


My pc (windows 10 1909) doesnt support DTSX ULTRA officially.i have soundmax (HP)
i am using  DTS apo 4.x apo service by Alanfox2000
i have also tried  DTS apo 4.x apo service by https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341
{ if DTSX ULTRA doesn't open for you here is trick to open PRESS TAB 4 TIMES AND THEN PRESS SPACE }
*CityCultivator*



alanfox2000 said:


> This is what after I installed my own modded driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 14, 2019)

Can anyone edit dtsapo4x64.inf so it can be installed as driver through device manager


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 14, 2019)

the trick (PRESS TAB 4 TIMES AND THEN PRESS SPACE ) not loger work on DTS X Ultra version 1.5.10.0, it check .lic license file


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 14, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> the trick (PRESS TAB 4 TIMES AND THEN PRESS SPACE ) not loger work on DTS X Ultra version 1.5.10.0, it check .lic license file


Can you provide DTS X Ultra version 1.5.10.0 app i can not download from windows store.


----------



## ador250 (Nov 14, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> Can anyone edit dtsapo4x64.inf so it can be installed as driver through device manager



I already created a generic installer yesterday..same prblm with the UI, it doesn't respond or option can't be tweakable. I don't know if the effects r on or no.

Realtek-UAD-DTSXUltra.zip

u have to enable test mode or disable driver signature enforcement before install. @bryan---


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 14, 2019)

ador250 said:


> I already created a generic installer yesterday..same prblm with the UI, it doesn't respond or option can't be tweakable. I don't know if the effects r on or no.
> 
> Realtek-UAD-DTSXUltra.zip
> 
> u have to enable test mode or disable driver signature enforcement before install. @bryan---











						DTS:X Ultra app finally works on 20H1 Windows 10 builds, bringing spacial surround sound
					

DTS:X spacial sound gives users an alternative to Dolby Atmos.




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## ador250 (Nov 14, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> Can you provide DTS X Ultra version 1.5.10.0 app i can not download from windows store.



u can directly download the appx/appxbundle file from https://store.rg-adguard.net/

under PackageFamilyName just paste *DTSInc.DTSXUltra_t5j2fzbtdg37r *and search it then download the appxbundle file of the most recent version @bryan---


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 14, 2019)

Try my driver


----------



## ador250 (Nov 14, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> Try my driver



I think it won't work with the UWP UI bcoz background process dtsapo4service.exe is needed to connect the UWPRPC..also this looks like ms hdaudio implementation rather than realtek driver..ohh I see, u want the APO4x dll to work with old DTS_APO_GUI_1.0.79.0 app.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 14, 2019)

ador250 said:


> I think it won't work with the UWP UI bcoz background process dtsapo4service.exe is needed to connect the UWPRPC..also this looks like ms hdaudio implementation rather than realtek driver..ohh I see, u want the APO4x dll to work with old DTS_APO_GUI_1.0.79.0 app.


"C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\DtsApo4Service.exe(location of file)" -install "C:\Services\myservice.exe"
use this command to add services


----------



## ador250 (Nov 14, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> "C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\DtsApo4Service.exe(location of file)" -install "C:\Services\myservice.exe"
> use this command to add services



is it working ? which preset files u r using ?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 14, 2019)

ador250 said:


> is it working ? which preset files u r using ?


i can not install new DTS X ULTRA i have to update windows 10 to insider.
did it worked for you?


----------



## ador250 (Nov 14, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> i can not install new DTS X ULTRA i have to update windows 10 to insider.
> did it worked for you?



nope


----------



## andreaspujihar (Nov 15, 2019)

ador250 said:


> u can directly download the appx/appxbundle file from https://store.rg-adguard.net/
> 
> under PackageFamilyName just paste *DTSInc.DTSXUltra_t5j2fzbtdg37r *and search it then download the appxbundle file of the most recent version @bryan---


can you uploaded appx because i get not found download from store adguard


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 15, 2019)

my driver dts 4 apo + windows sonic for headphone








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				



does it sound good?


----------



## ador250 (Nov 15, 2019)

andreaspujihar said:


> can you uploaded appx because i get not found download from store adguard







Well, it should work. Anyway, here is ur dl link DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.5.10.0_neutral_~_t5j2fzbtdg37r.AppxBundle


----------



## prophet59 (Nov 15, 2019)

hello would it be possible to have a driver with the dts 5.1 and dolby digital 5.1 with the new dts x ultra?
thank you very much


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 15, 2019)

prophet59 said:


> bonjour serait-il possible d'avoir un pilote avec les dts 5.1 et dolby digital 5.1 avec le nouveau dts x ultra?
> Merci beaucoup


It does help to use English when asking. Or any other communication in this forum.


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 17, 2019)

I'll wait for alanfox2000 to update his APO driver software again that would include a recent Nahimic 3 APO SWC v1.6.1 component driver that Nahimic support released a few weeks ago.


----------



## ador250 (Nov 17, 2019)

Do u know what exactly FX_Offload do ? I read the MS Doc but didn't understand it properly. @alanfox2000


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 18, 2019)

I think this is based on the audio effects based on hardware and wake up the CPU less frequently which achieve low power consumption (go through system pin instead of offload pin).









						Implementing Hardware Offloaded APO Effects - Windows drivers
					

Hardware offloading of audio processing objects (APOs) provides possible performance enhancements, as well as power savings.



					docs.microsoft.com
				











						Architectural Overview - Windows drivers
					

This topic provides an overview of the audio architecture that was introduced in Windows 8, to provide support for a combined hardware/software audio engine.



					docs.microsoft.com
				











						Windows 8.1 Audio streaming – Part 2: Power savings via H/W offload
					





					blogs.msdn.microsoft.com


----------



## ador250 (Nov 18, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> I think this is based on the audio effects based on hardware and wake up the CPU less frequently which achieve low power consumption (go through system pin instead of offload pin).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, after reading all those docs now I understand, offload fx is nothing but hardware acceleration just like hardware encoding/decoding for video..say, u have a extra audio processor like SupremeFX in asus, ur audio effect will process in that chip instead of main processor.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 20, 2019)

I have uploaded orginal DTS:Ultra X for Acer beta driver for who can patch the DTS files/bypass lic file check.

8844_UAD_DTS_142B_bat.zip
DTSX_Ultra_Acer_Install_v1.1.2.0_beta.zip


----------



## Jayce (Nov 20, 2019)

Please update Dolby Atmos drivers. @alanfox2000


----------



## Eminem91 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi @alanfox2000 , @Màthair & everyone else,
I have the following problem:
I have a realtek ALC892 on-board sound card and a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series sound card. The realtek has only analog outputs while the Creative SB X-Fi has both digital and analog outputs.

Now I am trying to get Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 and Sound Blaster X 720° to work on my Creative sound card with the APO Driver, but it doesn't work. Everything installs without errors, but when I start the programs they always give me an error message which says that the currently selected audio device is not supported, not connected etc... I tried to use the APO Driver with my Realtek sound card and it works perfectly. But it has no use to me. I have to get it to work on my Creative sound card as my Realtek doesn't have no digital S/PDIF output.

Could you please make the APO Driver work with Creative cards? Or could someone tell me what to do to get SB X-Fi MB5 and SB X 720° to work on my Creative sound card? I tried everything to get it to work and I am really desperate now as I don't know what else I could do.

I am using the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Driver v2.40.0008 on Windows 7 64-bit:





						Creative Worldwide Support >
					

Welcome to Creative Worldwide Support. Get technical help for your Creative products through Knowledgebase Solutions, firmware updates, driver downloads and more.



					support.creative.com
				




Thank you


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 22, 2019)

Eminem91 said:


> Hi @alanfox2000 , @Màthair & everyone else,
> I have the following problem:
> I have a realtek ALC892 on-board sound card and a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series sound card. The realtek has only analog outputs while the Creative SB X-Fi has both digital and analog outputs.
> 
> ...




There various type of Creative APO dll
Realtek: MBAPO2
VIA:  VMAPO2
Creative: CTMLFX,UDACFX,UDAAPO,etc..








						The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10
					

I have an Alienware R5 laptop and I was wondering if I could use The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10 or this mod https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtek-aio-all-in-one-driver-mod-for-win7-win8-win8-1-win10-post-your-mods.250915/ to have better sound since they...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



I have no creative sound card, whether the app is detected Creative Sound Card when MBAPO264.dll rename to CTMLFX64.dll or other creative dll

OR









Jayce said:


> Please update Dolby Atmos drivers. @alanfox2000



APO dll and API exe combined into 1 inf file (3.x API)
APO dll and API exe separated into 3 inf file (2.X API)

APO driver include Dolby UWP driver version 3.20501.517.0  which is the same on Github.


----------



## sk74267 (Nov 24, 2019)

can someone please provide a download link for >
*APO Driver [2019-11-17]?*

for some reason the link isn't working proper for me. https://waa.ai/apodriver it just gets stuck on waiting... waa.ai the website is working, i can visit it. but any other link through that site just get stuck on waiting.

can anyone help?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 24, 2019)

sk74267 said:


> can someone please provide a download link for >
> *APO Driver [2019-11-17]?*
> 
> for some reason the link isn't working proper for me. https://waa.ai/apodriver it just gets stuck on waiting... waa.ai the website is working, i can visit it. but any other link through that site just get stuck on waiting.
> ...











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## Aziz85 (Nov 26, 2019)

@alanfox2000 I have realtek  HDA 6.0.1.8838.1 x64 and nahimic 3 uwp v 1.3.6 and APO 1.6.1. Sound is too loud in chrome with volume stabilizer ON e.g. a youtube or hulu video at 5% is too loud as compared to firefox or hulu uwp app, i have to turn off  volume stabilizer or it hurts my ear with headphones.Eveywhere else all effects are fine like vlc edge and other apps. I have tried to downgrade apo 1.5.1, same reults, further downgrading apo to 1.4 or 1.3 result in no effects  in chrome(work elsewhere). Please help in this regard.  Thanks for such great work.
 i have hp probook 450 g2 . i was wondering if its issue from nahimic or on my end, i fresh installed everything with 8844.1 still same results, for me issue is not with realtek drivers looks like something from apo drivers or chrome. I have also posted this here https://nahimic.helprace.com/i734-new-nahimic-3-audio-driver-update


----------



## ador250 (Nov 26, 2019)

Aziz85 said:


> @alanfox2000 I have realtek  HDA 6.0.1.8838.1 x64 and nahimic 3 uwp v 1.3.6 and APO 1.6.1. Sound is too loud in chrome with volume stabilizer ON e.g. a youtube or hulu video at 5% is too loud as compared to firefox or hulu uwp app, i have to turn off  volume stabilizer or it hurts my ear with headphones.Eveywhere else all effects are fine like vlc edge and other apps. I have tried to downgrade apo 1.5.1, same reults, further downgrading apo to 1.4 or 1.3 result in no effects  in chrome(work elsewhere). Please help in this regard.  Thanks for such great work.
> i have hp probook 450 g2 . i was wondering if its issue from nahimic or on my end, i fresh installed everything with 8844.1 still same results, for me issue is not with realtek drivers looks like something from apo drivers or chrome. I have also posted this here https://nahimic.helprace.com/i734-new-nahimic-3-audio-driver-update



can u try this https://github.com/shibajee/realtek-uad-nahimic-mod ?


----------



## Aziz85 (Nov 26, 2019)

HE


ador250 said:


> can u try this https://github.com/shibajee/realtek-uad-nahimic-mod ?


I tried this and now sound is coming from both speaker and headphones at the same time, this happens to me on every modded realtek driver, also happens on   alanfox's modded drive. Any Way to resolve this issue. I have noticed that the modded realtek driver you mentioned are uad. Is anyone has bundled nahimic with legacy hda drivers@alanfox2000

C:\WINDOWS\system32\DTS\PC\APO3x\DTSAPO3Service.exe DTS UWP service wont start any fix using apo driver


----------



## andreaspujihar (Nov 26, 2019)

Aziz85 said:


> HE
> 
> I tried this and now sound is coming from both speaker and headphones at the same time, this happens to me on every modded realtek driver, also happens on   alanfox's modded drive. Any Way to resolve this issue. I have noticed that the modded realtek driver you mentioned are uad. Is anyone has bundled nahimic with legacy hda drivers@alanfox2000
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DTS\PC\APO3x\DTSAPO3Service.exe DTS UWP service wont start any fix using apo driver


try dts desktop version


----------



## Episode_Sane (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi @alanfox2000 , I've made Realtek & Nahimic 3 UAD driver work on Win10 by only applying Hardware ID, without installing PureSoft APO Driver,
I just wanna ask if Creative Sound Blaster UAD driver can be enabled by the same way (with keygen applied)? I've tried many times (vary from Driver version 6.0.1.8564 to 6.0.8844.1) but failed (Error: No audio device found, pls check the connection).
Btw, can you PM me the link to get Creative UAD/SWC Extension 2.0.0.14 source files? My device is ALC255, laptop manufactured on Dec, 2015.
Thank you.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 28, 2019)

Episode_Sane said:


> Hi @alanfox2000 , I've made Realtek & Nahimic 3 UAD driver work on Win10 by only applying Hardware ID, without installing PureSoft APO Driver,
> I just wanna ask if Creative Sound Blaster UAD driver can be enabled by the same way (with keygen applied)? I've tried many times (vary from Driver version 6.0.1.8564 to 6.0.8844.1) but failed (Error: No audio device found, pls check the connection).
> Btw, can you PM me the link to get Creative UAD/SWC Extension 2.0.0.14 source files? My device is ALC255, laptop manufactured on Dec, 2015.
> Thank you.


Link 2.0.0.14 
Link 2.0.0.14 (Mirror)



Aziz85 said:


> HE
> 
> I tried this and now sound is coming from both speaker and headphones at the same time, this happens to me on every modded realtek driver, also happens on   alanfox's modded drive. Any Way to resolve this issue. I have noticed that the modded realtek driver you mentioned are uad. Is anyone has bundled nahimic with legacy hda drivers@alanfox2000
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DTS\PC\APO3x\DTSAPO3Service.exe DTS UWP service wont start any fix using apo driver



Just make sure only 1 service exe is running (Nahimic Service conflict DTS Service)
And select DTS or Nahimic product config apply through FX Configurator
Restart DTS/Nahimic service manually
If DTS service still won't start, delete registry key
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SRS Labs
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS Audio
then restart PC, check if DTS service is running


----------



## zhonghua (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi @alanfox2000 
 Could you tell me where can i download the audio device group dump tool (like you used)？ 
 I take a lot of time without finding it.

Thanks.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 28, 2019)

zhonghua said:


> Hi @alanfox2000
> Could you tell me where can i download the audio device group dump tool (like you used)？
> I take a lot of time without finding it.
> 
> Thanks.



Link


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 28, 2019)

can anyone provide original Nahimic_4.x driver ?


----------



## ador250 (Nov 28, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> can anyone provide original Nahimic_4.x driver ?


I think Nahimic 4 is related to dell alienware and asus sonic studio which r hardware specified, u can't unlock those for generic devices.


----------



## Episode_Sane (Nov 29, 2019)

ador250 said:


> I think Nahimic 4 is related to dell alienware and asus sonic studio which r hardware specified, u can't unlock those for generic devices.


Any known specific models related to Nahimic 4? I only know about Nahimic 3.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 29, 2019)

*ador250*
well my Nahimic_4.x driver works but nahimic 3 gui doesn't show all options and does not function.
do you know how i can find gui for nahimic 4.


----------



## ador250 (Nov 29, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> *ador250*
> well my Nahimic_4.x driver works but nahimic 3 gui doesn't show all options and does not function.
> do you know how i can find gui for nahimic 4.


registering some .dlls in windows through .inf file doesn't mean it will load properly, nahimic 4 is hardware specified..I have test this things long ago and I guess alanfox too, if this things works we would have seen them already. For Sonic Studio 3 and Dell Alienware Sound Center UWP app copy/paste this url's to https://store.rg-adguard.net/









						Get Sonic Studio 3 - Microsoft Store
					

Download this app from Microsoft Store for Windows 10. See screenshots, read the latest customer reviews, and compare ratings for Sonic Studio 3.



					www.microsoft.com
				











						Get Alienware Sound Center - Microsoft Store
					

Get the Windows 10 at Microsoft Store and compare products with the latest customer reviews and ratings. Download or ship for free. Free returns.



					www.microsoft.com


----------



## Jayce (Nov 29, 2019)

@alanfox2000 what's taking so long to just upload the newest version Dolby Atmos drivers, I'm sure, there is a new version since it's been about almost two months.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 30, 2019)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 what's taking so long to just upload the newest version Dolby Atmos drivers, I'm sure, there is a new version since it's been about almost two months.


Why you keep argue about this?
APO Driver 2.6.4
Components Dolby DAX API Services 3.20501.517.0 install the following file:

CaptureStreamMonitor.dll 3.20501.517.0
DAX3API.exe 3.20501.517.0
DolbyAPOv251.dll 3.20501.510.0
DolbyAPOv251gm.dll 3.20501.510.0
DolbyAPOv2100.dll 3.20501.510.0
DolbyAPOvlldp.dll 3.20501.510.0
DolbyAPOvlldp120.dll 3.20501.510.0
DolbyAPOvlldp130.dll 3.20501.510.0
DolbyAPOvlldpgm.dll 3.20501.510.0
DolbyDax3Apo.dll 3.20501.510.0
DolbyDspVlldp.dll 3.20501.517.0

3.20501.517.0 is the latest version according to my UAD repository. *Where do you find the new version that you mention?*


----------



## poih629ru0 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello, could someone help me? I installed Realtek High Definition Audio Driver [6.0.8787.1] [2019-10-05], everything works, only the Realtek Audio Console that displays the message: Cannot connect to RPC service.
I have a ASUS M5A97 R2.0 with Realtek® ALC887


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Dec 1, 2019)

why fx configurator shown like this?? any fix??


----------



## Aziz85 (Dec 1, 2019)

I am using Sound blaster connect uwp app and it works great with my laptop speakers and when i connect Bluetooth speakers the app content disappear and i cant apply any effects


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 1, 2019)

Aziz85 said:


> I am using Sound blaster connect uwp app and it works great with my laptop speakers and when i connect Bluetooth speakers the app content disappear and i cant apply any effects


Bluetooth is a separate endpoint on which to apply SoundBlaster apo.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 2, 2019)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> View attachment 138157
> 
> why fx configurator shown like this?? any fix??


Most of antivirus dectected complied FX Configurator EXE as virus (false postive)
So I provide AutoHotkey script(.ahk) instead of EXE, the icon file is used for .ahk
If you want pin to FX Configurator desktop , copy the "FX Configurator"  shortcut in the start menu.


Minor Fix to Nahimic 3 UWP.ini file


----------



## Aziz85 (Dec 2, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Bluetooth is a separate endpoint on which to apply SoundBlaster apo.


I applied sound blaster to my Bluetooth speaker endpoint still no result in uwp app. All app setting disappeared even though Bluetooth endpoint is selected in fx configurator and I have applied product config to this endpoint. I tried to restart service no result. As soon I disconnect speakers by turning off Bluetooth the app works. App effects work on headphones and if I connect said speakers by cable to laptop jack.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 2, 2019)

Aziz85 said:


> I applied sound blaster to my Bluetooth speaker endpoint still no result in uwp app. All app setting disappeared even though Bluetooth endpoint is selected in fx configurator and I have applied product config to this endpoint. I tried to restart service no result. As soon I disconnect speakers by turning off Bluetooth the app works. App effects work on headphones and if I connect said speakers by cable to laptop jack.



You can apply the sound effect laptop jack (set as default endpoint) than use Stereo Mix loopback the audio to bluetooth speakers
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-4157368


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Dec 2, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> Most of antivirus dectected complied FX Configurator EXE as virus (false postive)
> So I provide AutoHotkey script(.ahk) instead of EXE, the icon file is used for .ahk
> If you want pin to FX Configurator desktop , copy the "FX Configurator"  shortcut in the start menu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metal-Tom (Dec 3, 2019)

@alanfox2000, how do I reactivate my 2nd Audio Output (Front->Green) on Realtek Audio-Console? I've installed the Driver-Version 8849.1, what you provided on GitHub, after Cleaning with DDU 18.0.2.0.But now I can't find the Way to do so :-(


----------



## Episode_Sane (Dec 3, 2019)

I finally activated Sound Blaster UWP via PureSoft APO Driver, and other trials all failed, can't acquire how to apply/unlock audio endpoint limitations 
It is sure that Nahimic UWP and Dolby DS1 are currently the most convenient for ONE-STEP install and enjoy.
Does 3rd-party APO Render registry directly affect audio endpoints so as FX Configurator's applying product settings do?


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Dec 3, 2019)

@alanfox2000,  can you make asus ICE audio wizard work with apo driver??

screenshot:


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 4, 2019)

@FUTURE_SOLDIER ICE Audio Wizard has software protection, it will not allow to launch if current PC is not supported.


----------



## BastyTH (Dec 5, 2019)

@alanfox2000 i try new apo driver and found that there dolby ds1 but dont know what it is, was using dolby atmos which using dax3. found some vid at vimeo not sure if it corrects since it refer to atmos too 



or any modded driver for dolby atmos that not based on ms driver cos ms dont have 7.1 speaker configuration in their driver?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Dec 5, 2019)

which is better sample format float32le  or s16le ?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 5, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> which is better sample format float32le  or s16le ?


float32le, always.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Dec 6, 2019)

does anyone run Ubuntu here can you optimise the sound for better quality.

```
# This file is part of PulseAudio.
#
# PulseAudio is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
# it under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License as published by
# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
# (at your option) any later version.
#
# PulseAudio is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but
# WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the GNU
# General Public License for more details.
#
# You should have received a copy of the GNU Lesser General Public License
# along with PulseAudio; if not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.

## Configuration file for the PulseAudio daemon. See pulse-daemon.conf(5) for
## more information. Default values are commented out.  Use either ; or # for
## commenting.

; daemonize = no
; fail = yes
; allow-module-loading = yes
; allow-exit = yes
; use-pid-file = yes
; system-instance = no
; local-server-type = user
; enable-shm = yes
; enable-memfd = yes
; shm-size-bytes = 0 # setting this 0 will use the system-default, usually 64 MiB
; lock-memory = no
; cpu-limit = no

; high-priority = yes
; nice-level = -11

; realtime-scheduling = yes
; realtime-priority = 5

; exit-idle-time = 20
; scache-idle-time = 20

; dl-search-path = (depends on architecture)

; load-default-script-file = yes
; default-script-file = /etc/pulse/default.pa

; log-target = auto
; log-level = notice
; log-meta = no
; log-time = no
; log-backtrace = 0

; resample-method = speex-float-1
; avoid-resampling = false
; enable-remixing = yes
; remixing-use-all-sink-channels = yes
; enable-lfe-remixing = no
; lfe-crossover-freq = 0

flat-volumes = no

; rlimit-fsize = -1
; rlimit-data = -1
; rlimit-stack = -1
; rlimit-core = -1
; rlimit-as = -1
; rlimit-rss = -1
; rlimit-nproc = -1
; rlimit-nofile = 256
; rlimit-memlock = -1
; rlimit-locks = -1
; rlimit-sigpending = -1
; rlimit-msgqueue = -1
; rlimit-nice = 31
; rlimit-rtprio = 9
; rlimit-rttime = 200000

; default-sample-format = s16le
; default-sample-rate = 44100
; alternate-sample-rate = 48000
; default-sample-channels = 2
; default-channel-map = front-left,front-right

; default-fragments = 4
; default-fragment-size-msec = 25

; enable-deferred-volume = yes
deferred-volume-safety-margin-usec = 1
; deferred-volume-extra-delay-usec = 0
```


----------



## Diogo Silva (Dec 8, 2019)

Hello guys, any compatibility to new Sound Blaster Command?
Thanks.


----------



## zhonghua (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi @alanfox2000

I tried to install the Fortemedia keyword detector APO, all registry configurations seem to be fine. But the APO cannot work, because I don't see it on the audio graph. How can I make it work？













Thanks.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 15, 2019)

@zhonghua
You can find the file RTMICAR_xxxxxx.dat, Samsfpaspk_xxxxxxx.dat, SAMSfPi_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.dat,  SAMSfPi_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.dat, SAMSfPpch_xxxxxxx.dat config and for each ID and the files are not readable or open. Both HDA and UAD integrated in Realtek CP. It is very hard to make it work on unsupported PC.








Other APOs for mirocphones have provided similar feature, even better than Fortemedia

IntelliSonic, VIA, Realtek & MS apo & MS: AEC, noise suppression, pick up range









Nahimic  3: static noise suppression, echo cancellation, voice stabilizer, sound tracker







For keyword detection feature, most realtek chipsets have HWID starting with INTELAUDIO may support speech dectation and  it need Intel smart sound technology driver installed. You can find almost INFs in UAD AlexaCfgExt folder(driver for Amazon Alexa) only support INTELAUDIO.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Dec 18, 2019)

I just install without any problems Pal1000 UAD Driver's, but only outputs Stereo and I want Upmix to 5.1 Surround to Creative APO emulate the Surround Sound and working all Speakers. That is, in order to test all Speakers in Realtek Audio Console only  outputs sound in Front Speaker. No ouput any Sound in Center, LFE and Rear Channels.
What I should do?
PLEASE HELP ME Guys


----------



## Aziz85 (Dec 26, 2019)

Win Defender Detecting Apo Driver as CoinMiner LOL


----------



## newconroer (Dec 26, 2019)

I read through the two previous posts and eventually landed on this one with the recommendation that this APO is a somewhat click and go approach to enabling DTS and Dolby Digital on Realtek chips.
And that after installing it nothing else would be required.

Yet watching both tutorials and seeing the Audio Enhance files page on google sheets there seems to be quite a bit more involved from Dot Net installs, to miscellaneous files, more audio files.

I just want to enable DDL and DTS over Optical out.


----------



## ador250 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi @alanfox2000 , do u use any paid service for driver signing ? I followed this procedure but the cat file showing it's not valid. Do u have any easy and free way
?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Dec 31, 2019)

whats differences between dolby atmos and dolby vision?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 31, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> whats differences between dolby atmos and dolby vision?


Dolby Atmos: 3d audio.
Dolby Vision: HDR display standard.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 2, 2020)

I've been trying all different mods and drivers, which ones should I get in combination for the crispest sound?
Thank you and bless 2020 xoxo


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 2, 2020)

Personalised EQ based on analysis of your hearing sensitivity, does anyone knows any app which support this feature other than DTS X:ULTRA which does not work for me.


----------



## TheGame1594 (Jan 7, 2020)

You mentioned earlier that the effects work for you.

Why don't you use an generic eq application after the effects applied ?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 7, 2020)

TheGame1594 said:


> You mentioned earlier that the effects work for you.
> 
> Why don't you use an generic eq application after the effects applied ?


some features works and some does not.


----------



## fatguy666 (Jan 8, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> DS1, PCEE4 fully support 5.1,7.1 They use what Dolby called the next generation surround decoder. Personally tested. Also does Stereo to 5.1,7.1.
> PCEE3 does Dolby ProLogic 2x.
> Your solution is no good for him, as he is using ARC. ARC output is the PC HDMI output.
> HexedHavoc needs DDL over HDMI. He does not need onboard audio.
> ...



Sorry for quoting such an old post but can you clarify that doing this will enable Dolby Digital Live over HDMI from the NVIDIA card?

I also posted in the "[Petition] Add 5.1/7.1 Dolby Digital live + DTS connect ENCODERS to Nvidia HDMI sound drivers!" about how I ended up buying a Sound Blaster Z as I didn't have any SPDIF on my motherboard. I was relatively happy to sacrifice ARC at the time but I've just got a Fire Stick and kinda need ARC back on. Unfortunately, when ARC is enabled it overrides the SPDIF on the soundbar, which is where my Sound Blaster is connected to. I would need to disable HDMI-CEC (which disables ARC) whenever I want to use the PC and it's a real pain in the backside!

Cheers.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 8, 2020)

fatguy666 said:


> Sorry for quoting such an old post but can you clarify that doing this will enable Dolby Digital Live over HDMI from the NVIDIA card?
> 
> I also posted in the "[Petition] Add 5.1/7.1 Dolby Digital live + DTS connect ENCODERS to Nvidia HDMI sound drivers!" about how I ended up buying a Sound Blaster Z as I didn't have any SPDIF on my motherboard. I was relatively happy to sacrifice ARC at the time but I've just got a Fire Stick and kinda need ARC back on. Unfortunately, when ARC is enabled it overrides the SPDIF on the soundbar, which is where my Sound Blaster is connected to. I would need to disable HDMI-CEC (which disables ARC) whenever I want to use the PC and it's a real pain in the backside!
> 
> Cheers.


Now using AMD HDMI, still works there.
Usually works on any endpoint that support Dolby Digital out.


----------



## fatguy666 (Jan 9, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Now using AMD HDMI, still works there.
> Usually works on any endpoint that support Dolby Digital out.



So, it's working! But now I feel like an idiot although it's been a year since I last looked at this stuff.

I installed the modded NVIDIA driver. Then the APO driver, selecting DS1. Did the FX Configurator bit. Installed the Dolby Theatre. Tested a file ChID-BLITS-EBU-Narration.mp4 which contains 6 channel audio rather than AC3. Didn't work properly. Centre channel was fine but front left and back left played both, same with the right side.

After mucking about for a bit, I read a post further up and realised I hadn't set the default format as Dolby Digital in the Windows sound control panel. Tested again and it worked!

The reason I feel like an idiot is I'm sure that was probably the only step I was missing when I looked into this a year ago. Would've saved myself £50 on that Sound Blaster!

Anyway, thanks again! 

EDIT - forgot to mention in my TV settings I had to change HDMI audio input to bitstream also, otherwise Dolby Digital wouldn't show up in the sound control panel.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 10, 2020)

i have 
DAX3APP_1.1.8.23_x64
DAX3API_1.1.7.32_x86_x64
 does anybody have latest DAX3 or development is stopped?


----------



## ador250 (Jan 10, 2020)

bryan--- said:


> i have
> DAX3APP_1.1.8.23_x64
> DAX3API_1.1.7.32_x86_x64
> does anybody have latest DAX3 or development is stopped?



development stopped like in mid 2018 after the UWP version release


----------



## fatguy666 (Jan 10, 2020)

fatguy666 said:


> .



Not sure why it's not letting me edit my last post but I've got something to add as I ended up breaking this and it's taken me 2 hours to work out how to fix it. Think this is more to do with my TV than anything else, and I know from experience I'm not the only person with s Samsung TV and soundbar having issues with ARC.

So I got the idea that I could install the latest official drivers minus the HD audio driver and keep my surround. Unfortunately this didn't work, although after fixing it I'm wondering again...

Anyway, I did a system restore but it still wasn't working. I cleaned all the drivers and went through the process again. Still not working. The front and centre channels were fine but the rear played everything.

In my TV  settings there are actual two settings for audio. These need to be set to bitstream for HDMI audio in, and Dolby Digital for audio out. The first one can be changed no problem but the bottom one is greyed out. The trick to being able to set it was I played the test video from my other post, changed the source on the TV than changed it back. This finally let me pick Dolby Digital for audio out. I didn't have to do this when I got it working the first time, not sure why I had to do it now. Just relieved to get it working again.


----------



## ador250 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ok, u want DDL encoder through ur gpu hdmi port, right ? I made something like this few months ago nvidia hdaudio with pcee4, @ me if u struggle to install this. @fatguy666


----------



## fatguy666 (Jan 10, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Ok, u want DDL encoder through ur gpu hdmi port, right ? I made something like this few months ago nvidia hdaudio with pcee4, @ me if u struggle to install this. @fatguy666



I got it working, then I broke out, then I got it working again.

I'm interested in what you have done though. Can you tell me more?


----------



## ador250 (Jan 10, 2020)

u installed apo driver and activated ddl on ur hdmi endpoint, what I did is I put necessary files to activate ddl directly into nvidia hdaudio driver, my solution is something like permanent until u uninstall the driver @fatguy666


----------



## fatguy666 (Jan 10, 2020)

ador250 said:


> u installed apo driver and activated ddl on ur hdmi endpoint, what I did is I put necessary files to activate ddl directly into nvidia hdaudio driver, my solution is something like permanent until u uninstall the driver @fatguy666



How do I go about testing that? Drag and drop the files into the Nvidia folder or something? Also, do you still need Home Theatre installed?

I'm curious to know if that would fix the issue with Chrome. Unless there is audio coming from all channels at once, the only speakers that work as intended are front/centre/right. Rear comes out of the front. If all channels are playing then it's ok, although turning off Home Theatre kills the rear speakers. Kinda frustrating although I rarely watch stuff in Chrome that's more than 2.0


----------



## ador250 (Jan 11, 2020)

Restart the windows in test sign or disable driver enforcement signature mode and then follow this https://streamable.com/qdlyo @fatguy666


----------



## xwize (Jan 11, 2020)

Maybe someone can help me out here, this is my first time posting here. 

I'm using the APO drivers to enable DTS and DDL over SPDIF, I use the Realtek HDA config in the Fx Configurator.

Doing this gives me access to enhancements such as EQ in the Windows control panel.

What I would like is to use Equalizer APO + DTS encode because that will allow me to EQ each channel of my setup separately.

But whenever I install Equalizer APO with DTS, there is a conflict. Does anyone know how to create a config to get both working?


----------



## emanresu (Jan 12, 2020)

xwize said:


> Maybe someone can help me out here, this is my first time posting here.
> 
> I'm using the APO drivers to enable DTS and DDL over SPDIF, I use the Realtek HDA config in the Fx Configurator.
> 
> ...



Install Viper4Windows and in settings you can turn on multiple APO!


----------



## Pola_92 (Jan 13, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Ok, u want DDL encoder through ur gpu hdmi port, right ? I made something like this few months ago nvidia hdaudio with pcee4, @ me if u struggle to install this. @fatguy666


Hello, thanks for making this driver. So if I understand correctly, i wouldn't need to install APO Driver to get 5.1 sorround sound through HDMI ARC?
I have a MSI Laptop with a 1660ti connected to a TV via HDMI and the TV is conected to a Soundbar via ARC. It is a Vizio soundbar and has 5.1 speakers.
Thanks for your help I've read a lot about this but still pretty confused.


----------



## ador250 (Jan 13, 2020)

Pola_92 said:


> Hello, thanks for making this driver. So if I understand correctly, i wouldn't need to install APO Driver to get 5.1 sorround sound through HDMI ARC?
> I have a MSI Laptop with a 1660ti connected to a TV via HDMI and the TV is conected to a Soundbar via ARC. It is a Vizio soundbar and has 5.1 speakers.
> Thanks for your help I've read a lot about this but still pretty confused.



yes, u don't need apo driver...it should work in ur config..most of the tvs have Dolby™ Digital support, so it should work with the hdmi/arc bypass.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 18, 2020)

Pola_92 said:


> Hello, thanks for making this driver. So if I understand correctly, i wouldn't need to install APO Driver to get 5.1 sorround sound through HDMI ARC?
> I have a MSI Laptop with a 1660ti connected to a TV via HDMI and the TV is conected to a Soundbar via ARC. It is a Vizio soundbar and has 5.1 speakers.
> Thanks for your help I've read a lot about this but still pretty confused.


If your laptop has Optimus, the provided driver may not apply. Check whether sound control panel has Intel HDMI or Nvidia HDMI. The driver is only for Nvidia HDMI.


----------



## AC0Z03X553 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi @alanfox2000 
The provided checksum for APO_Driver_2.6.7.7z does not match. I thinks it's from the previous version.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 19, 2020)

can anyone provide setting/presets for ViPER4Windows ?


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 25, 2020)

Now I will show you how you anyone can do modded Realtek drivers. First go to device manager and right click the sound card and select the hardware identity, and copy the line (Picture1)
Then go to realtek setup, extract it with Winrar, and look for the Win64 folder, you can see a lot of *.inf files, (picture2) these are all the configuration files for different models of laptops. Each inf files has its own properties (like Dolby, SRS etc.) pick the right one and find this line:

*[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0*

Then replace any line with your hardware identity which you already copied. Save the inf file and execute the "Setup.exe" and you're done.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 27, 2020)

This is how you can get effects of DTS Headphone:X of DTS Unbound App by using HeSuVi.
1.dts_hpx.zip  by Martin Fiala (apply this first)
2.extra.DTS Headphone X v2 Generic HP - Spacious.zip  by Dushyant Patel


----------



## HenriqueBRAZIL (Feb 1, 2020)

Lads, how to, proper, Uninstall and Update Re-Installing this thing. APO Driver.

I can't install APO Drive

1. I uninstalled the Old App
2. I installed the New App
3. Got a Error (another version of this product is already installed)

HELP PLEASE


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 1, 2020)

@HenriqueBRAZIL can you check regedit for obsolete entries?


----------



## Bronan (Feb 7, 2020)

I saw a new version was available so i downloaded and installed it.

Installed the latest versions and have to report that the dolby atmos is gone, and wants me to buy a license. ( just before the install it reported i had owned the license, new hardware is apparantly buy new license)
Nahimic is no longer able to run and reports that my hardware is not supported.
The driver works as audio device but somehow the 24 bit audio seems gone !?!?
I know the asrock HD audio is probably not one of the better ones but suddenly no more surround effect now
The music plays ok but no longer with the same quality as before.
( windows 10 x64 1909 )
My hardware audio rapported by asrock : 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 3 & DTS Connect


----------



## Xeonic (Feb 7, 2020)

Connecting a sound Blaster. All instructions were followed, but the software lock folder is missing


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 24, 2020)

Xeonic said:


> Connecting a sound Blaster. All instructions were followed, but the software lock folder is missing



you have to manually create a Creative\SoftwareLock subfolder in the *ProgramData* folder (make sure File Explorer is set to Show Hidden & System Files in the File Explorer Options dialog box; click the option that says "Show hidden files, folders & drives" AND UNcheck the option that says "Hide protected operating system files")


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi
Is here anyone able to write combined Drivers for Realtek HD-Audio and ASUS-Soundcards?
I've the XonarD2X with the ASUS AV200-Chipset and wish to integrate it to the HD-Audio-Manager or Audio-Console
So I'll be very thankful for them, who'll be trying it

To look @ the Driver: https://www.asus.com/Sound-Cards/Xonar_D2X/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Bryan Ü (Feb 27, 2020)

@CityCultivator could you pls combine Harman audio and Dolby Atmos uwp gaming (FX configrator)


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 7, 2020)

Alan you are the REAL DRIVER GOD!! Thnx very much for advanced drivers with all possible enhancers!!


----------



## Metal-Tom (Mar 7, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Alan you are the REAL DRIVER GOD!! Thnx very much for advanced drivers with all possible enhancers!! View attachment 147427View attachment 147428View attachment 147429View attachment 147430View attachment 147431View attachment 147432View attachment 147433View attachment 147434View attachment 147435View attachment 147436View attachment 147437View attachment 147438View attachment 147439View attachment 147440View attachment 147441View attachment 147442View attachment 147443View attachment 147444View attachment 147445


Which Driver you've taken? Pls give me the Link

Additionally I'll give you a Tip from Microsoft: pls remove the Clever Cleaner from Windows, because it destroys your System

@alanfox2000, is it anyhow possible too, that you could create an Universal-Audio-Version pls? This were my greatest Wish


----------



## dododo (Mar 8, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> @zhonghua
> You can find the file RTMICAR_xxxxxx.dat, Samsfpaspk_xxxxxxx.dat, SAMSfPi_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.dat,  SAMSfPi_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.dat, SAMSfPpch_xxxxxxx.dat config and for each ID and the files are not readable or open. Both HDA and UAD integrated in Realtek CP. It is very hard to make it work on unsupported PC.
> 
> 
> ...



Creative  update  



			https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/p/app/9ndqtrhv62b9
		



			https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/p/app/9nqzmjxczkcv


----------



## Inquisitor (Mar 9, 2020)

4 detections on virustotal. Claims that there is a miner. Registered exactly to ask if someone with it security background tested this?


----------



## ador250 (Mar 9, 2020)

Inquisitor said:


> 4 detections on virustotal. Claims that there is a miner. Registered exactly to ask if someone with it security background tested this?



Any kind of self made executable file signed with a self made certificate will detect as a threat because there is no info about that file in virus database. Anti-virus softs don't know if a file is actually virus or not, they just know that if that file comes from a trusted source or not.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi Tom, You should install RealtekDriver_2019_03.exe



Metal-Tom said:


> Which Driver you've taken? Pls give me the Link
> 
> Additionally I'll give you a Tip from Microsoft: pls remove the Clever Cleaner from Windows, because it destroys your System
> 
> @alanfox2000, is it anyhow possible too, that you could create an Universal-Audio-Version pls? This were my greatest Wish


----------



## johnremboh (Mar 15, 2020)

@alanfox2000 repo its gone on github , the link on he blog also so many deleted , what happen


----------



## Bryan Ü (Mar 16, 2020)

DTS Headphone: X v1 UWP works for me but DTS Custom UWP doesn't work ???? Am using PC of HP. (FX configurator). Replaced the DTS Custom UWP settings too but no luck.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Mar 17, 2020)

johnremboh said:


> @alanfox2000 repo its gone on github , the link on he blog also so many deleted , what happen


dmca takedown


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 18, 2020)

johnremboh said:


> @alanfox2000 repo its gone on github , the link on he blog also so many deleted , what happen



https://github.com/pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic/issues/31#issuecomment-599441658


----------



## GOD-TheSupreme (Mar 22, 2020)

Can anybody help me with Viper4Windows Profiles (.vpf  files) ?  Have been searching all over the internet for   Viper4Windows Profiles (.vpf  files) since long but found only a few of them (only 4 - to be precise) . Found a huge number of Viper4Android Profiles (.vdc files) [...& .irs files as well.] scattered all over the net & have been successfully using them on my android smart phone.

Is it possible to  Viper4Android Profiles (.vdc files)   be converted to Viper4Windows Profiles (.vpf  files) ??
 I tried DDCToolbox 1.3 & ViPERsToolBox 0.1 without any success. ( Please don't mind me being a noob !  )

Would it be possible to  download  Viper4Windows Profiles (.vpf  files)  from somewhere ??

Any help will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 25, 2020)

New version of modded drivers from Alan Finotty.
Links to download coming soon!








						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

i dont bother with these anymore, while it was the better of a few options, the UAD with realtek contol via windows store works MUCH better than any others I used, better stability, quality and ease of use.. also fixed my popping issue I have had for 3 years...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## GOD-TheSupreme (Mar 26, 2020)

Nobody ever mods  Conexant HD Audio driver.....



bryan--- said:


> can anyone provide setting/presets for ViPER4Windows ?


 Did you find any  ?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 26, 2020)

GOD-TheSupreme said:


> Nobody ever mods  Conexant HD Audio driver.....
> 
> 
> Did you find any  ?


Yes but eset internet security found a virus in installet so i prefer other equalizers.


----------



## slayer23 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey Guys, i am trying to activate DTS sound output on my HDMI audio output (RTX 2080 Super HDMI or through my Motherboard's Intel HDMI out, whatever works) by using Apo but so far i was only able to achieve Dolby Digital (using Apo's DS1 + Home Theatre V4 app).  I have a 5.1 HTIB that only allows me to select Stereo 2ch output from the Config Panel but it lists Dolby Digital and DTS sound as compatible technologies.
Anyone knows a way to achieve DTS on HDMI output?
Hardware:
Gigabyte Z390 Aorus pro + Nvidia RTX 2080 Super.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 27, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> Hey Guys, i am trying to activate DTS sound output on my HDMI audio output (RTX 2080 Super HDMI or through my Motherboard's Intel HDMI out, whatever works) by using Apo but so far i was only able to achieve Dolby Digital (using Apo's DS1 + Home Theatre V4 app).  I have a 5.1 HTIB that only allows me to select Stereo 2ch output from the Config Panel but it lists Dolby Digital and DTS sound as compatible technologies.
> Anyone knows a way to achieve DTS on HDMI output?
> Hardware:
> Gigabyte Z390 Aorus pro + Nvidia RTX 2080 Super.


Use dts connect (spidf) abd after this change in device advanced tab spund format for "dts interactive"


----------



## slayer23 (Mar 27, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Use dts connect (spidf) abd after this change in device advanced tab spund format for "dts interactive"


Thanks for the quick answer. Does it apply for the hdmi output? I am already using the modded drivers for SPDIF out and all works well, but i am looking for DTS over HDMI, doable?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 27, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> Thanks for the quick answer. Does it apply for the hdmi output? I am already using the modded drivers for SPDIF out and all works well, but i am looking for DTS over HDMI, doable?


The process is similar to how you applied DDL on HDMI out, now just use DTS Connect.


----------



## StuDentBR (Mar 29, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Ok, u want DDL encoder through ur gpu hdmi port, right ? I made something like this few months ago nvidia hdaudio with pcee4, @ me if u struggle to install this. @fatguy666


@*ador250 I am trying to install this but windows says it is imcopatible i have a gtx 1070 and i am using windows 10, can you help me ?
Edit 1: I think I might be something with my TV edid... 
Edit 2: I've managed to install the driver for Nvidia hdmi, it works but just for a while then it stops working, and there's an annoying bug that is when I choose to output dolby digital the receiver shows that is receiving dolby digital signal and the sounds works but then if there is nothing playing sound on windows the receiver disconnects and then when I play some sound again the receiver reconnects and displays "dolby digital". In short terms it is connecting and disconnecting from receiver when there's or there's not sound being played. 
Can someone confirm it works with Nvidia latest drivers? *


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 30, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> @*ador250 I am trying to install this but windows says it is imcopatible i have a gtx 1070 and i am using windows 10, can you help me ?
> Edit 1: I think I might be something with my TV edid...
> Edit 2: I've managed to install the driver for Nvidia hdmi, it works but just for a while then it stops working, and there's an annoying bug that is when I choose to output dolby digital the receiver shows that is receiving dolby digital signal and the sounds works but then if there is nothing playing sound on windows the receiver disconnects and then when I play some sound again the receiver reconnects and displays "dolby digital". In short terms it is connecting and disconnecting from receiver when there's or there's not sound being played.
> Can someone confirm it works with Nvidia latest drivers? *


When nothing is playing, Windows 10 stops encoding, as silence is the final result anyways. Power is saved. (Sorry if you are PC user).
If this annoys you, install Virtual Audio Cable, go to Cable output in recording section of sound control panel, open properties, go to listen tab, and enable listening. Continuous output of silence will be generated. No break of DDL connection will occur.


----------



## StuDentBR (Mar 30, 2020)

Where can I get the modded Nvidia drivers with dolby digital / DTS output on hdmi? 
The one I got is crashing after sometime of use... 
Can someone share it? 
Is still possible to get dolby or dts encoding from Nvidia hdmi using the latest drivers? 
Can someone confirm it? 

Sorry for having so many questions


----------



## ador250 (Mar 30, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> Where can I get the modded Nvidia drivers with dolby digital / DTS output on hdmi?
> The one I got is crashing after sometime of use...
> Can someone share it?
> Is still possible to get dolby or dts encoding from Nvidia hdmi using the latest drivers?
> ...



I'll try modding the latest HDAudio from nvidia driver, the version in my github probably not compatible with latest driver.


----------



## slayer23 (Mar 30, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> Where can I get the modded Nvidia drivers with dolby digital / DTS output on hdmi?
> The one I got is crashing after sometime of use...
> Can someone share it?
> Is still possible to get dolby or dts encoding from Nvidia hdmi using the latest drivers?
> ...



Install the nvidia drivers without the HDMI audio drivers (maybe the nvidia ones work as well).  install DS1 from Apo, then open Fx configurator, select the nvidia hdmi output, press product config and select Dolby Digital Plus Home theatre (HDMI/SPDIF) then apply. You will have dolby digital from the nvidia hdmi audio output.


----------



## ador250 (Mar 30, 2020)

I updated the nvidia hdaudio to latest v1.3.38.26 > *Download *(restart pc with disable driver signature enforcement mode then install, vdo instruction)

See the changes that needed to support dolby pcee4 in .inf file > *original vs mod *(if u can figure things out u can make updated mod for urself in future)

The bug u r talking abt that stops receiving sound for a while it's related to windows driver/component power saving mode. I can't fix that in kernel level thats on microsoft. But I have a fix in my mind. I'll tell u it later, first let me know if the driver works or not. @StuDentBR


----------



## StuDentBR (Mar 31, 2020)

I still didn't install following that video guide that you made, by device manager.
I managed to install on these menus by right click on volume bar , but i am getting this error.
Any suggestion?
Edit: I managed it to get it working... But with some older version of the driver, now how can I stop windows from disconnect from receiver? 
What is your idea?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 31, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> Install the nvidia drivers without the HDMI audio drivers (maybe the nvidia ones work as well).  install DS1 from Apo, then open Fx configurator, select the nvidia hdmi output, press product config and select Dolby Digital Plus Home theatre (HDMI/SPDIF) then apply. You will have dolby digital from the nvidia hdmi audio output.


Preferable to update the HDMI audio driver when using APO Driver.
APO driver can be reapplied if necessary.
Also, no need for disable driver signature enforcement.


----------



## ador250 (Mar 31, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> View attachment 149822
> I still didn't install following that video guide that you made, by device manager.
> I managed to install on these menus by right click on volume bar , but i am getting this error.
> Any suggestion?
> ...




I'm sorry that u have to go through some trial and errors which should be done by me. But my pc and tv in a different room that's why I can't troubleshoot properly to give u a final solution. I updated the driver .inf in github and did some things differently than last time. If u r still interested in it u can try and tell me if this works this time or not.


----------



## StuDentBR (Mar 31, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I'm sorry that u have to go through some trial and errors which should be done by me. But my pc and tv in a different room that's why I can't troubleshoot properly to give u a final solution. I updated the driver .inf in github and did some things differently than last time. If u r still interested in it u can try and tell me if this works this time or not.


Did you to use dolby home theater V4 with this driver?
because when i installed this driver before i was getting an error that the driver version was different i had 7.2.8000.13 and the expected was 7.2.7000.4...
Edit: Sorry still didn't work with your modded driver yet, i didn't got the registry error anymore but it won't let me use dolby because it says that the driver version is different it expects the version , i made some prints showing the errors, and also showing the driver that i am using and that is working now...


----------



## ador250 (Apr 1, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> Did you to use dolby home theater V4 with this driver?
> because when i installed this driver before i was getting an error that the driver version was different i had 7.2.8000.13 and the expected was 7.2.7000.4...
> Edit: Sorry still didn't work with your modded driver yet, i didn't got the registry error anymore but it won't let me use dolby because it says that the driver version is different it expects the version , i made some prints showing the errors, and also showing the driver that i am using and that is working now...




u already had an older version (7.2.7000.4) that is registered in ur system which is conflicting with the new version 7.2.8000.13 (mine)..u have to uninstall all previously installed driver by cmd pnputil.

Open CMD as administrator, type this -

```
pnputil /enum-drivers
```
This will show all installed driver in ur system. Find those modded audio driver related oem**.inf file (There could be multiple of them as what I saw from 4th image). Uninstall those oem**.inf drivers one by one by following this command-

```
pnputil /delete-driver oem**.inf /force
```
** = respected oem driver numbers that r related to those modded inf, uninstall all of them then restart ur PC.

Also I updated the inf in github with a little fix.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello.
This time i configured new audio drivers for CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER X-FI 5.1 SURROUND PRO USB & Realtek HD Audio mod with 
-MB3 or BLASTERx720 for analog devices 
-THX ThruStudio Pro with Dolby Digital Live,
-Dolby Atmos Sound System,
-Atmos for Headphones
-Dts: X, Headphones,
-Dts Interactive (SPiDF), 
-Dts Audio Panel active. 
I collect package of enhancers apps and upload files so download links coming soon!
....


----------



## dododo (Apr 3, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello.
> This time i configured new audio drivers for CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER X-FI 5.1 SURROUND PRO USB & Realtek HD Audio mod with
> -MB3 or BLASTERx720 for analog devices
> -THX ThruStudio Pro with Dolby Digital Live,
> ...


THX


----------



## StuDentBR (Apr 3, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello.
> This time i configured new audio drivers for CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER X-FI 5.1 SURROUND PRO USB & Realtek HD Audio mod with
> -MB3 or BLASTERx720 for analog devices
> -THX ThruStudio Pro with Dolby Digital Live,
> ...


If i have installed your last package should i uinstall it first? or just install this one also and i am good to go?
Looking forward to test this new package out, thank you.


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello! What Apo Drivers not work on my sound card Asus Xonar DX??


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 4, 2020)

StuDentBR said:


> If i have installed your last package should i uinstall it first? or just install this one also and i am good to go?
> Looking forward to test this new package out, thank you.


Download links for blaster suite:








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				












						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				












						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				












						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



Have fun!


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 5, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> Hello! What Apo Drivers not work on my sound card Asus Xonar DX??


What did you try to do exactly?


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 5, 2020)

I install Uni Xonar Drivers.Install Apo Driver on Windows 7. I uninstall it and install oficial Asus DX Drivers.
Apo Driver not work for it.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 5, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> I install Uni Xonar Drivers.Install Apo Driver on Windows 7. I uninstall it and install oficial Asus DX Drivers.
> Apo Driver not work for it.


What enhancer did you apply?


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 5, 2020)

DTS and Dolby. No one not work. I think need modded driver for this sound card.
On Realtek all work fine and well.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 5, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> DTS and Dolby. No one not work. I think need modded driver for this sound card.
> On Realtek all work fine and well.


Sure you are applying on the good endpoint?
Can I get a screenshot of:
1. sound control panel
2. playback device supported formats tab
3. playback device advanced tab, with shared formats option clicked?
4. FX Configurator with endpoint selected.
*Xonar DX | Sound Cards | ASUS Global*
www.asus.com › Sound Cards › Gaming
Is this the sound card? It says that DDL is already supported on stock driver.


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes. DTS and other enhacers not work. Via Sys FX too. Modded driver need.
Driver this not support DTS and APO Driver??


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 5, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> Yes. DTS and other enhacers not work. Via Sys FX too. Modded driver need.
> Driver this not support DTS and APO Driver??


Give the screenshot.
Usually people makes modded drivers for popular sound interfaces. Hard to get someone to make a modded driver, when modders may not have the card.
APO driver is meant for cases like yours. So let me help you by providing the screenshot, so that I (or someone else) may help you use APO driver.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 9, 2020)

Any idea for non realtek users. 
*H4cziLLa*


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 9, 2020)

bryan--- said:


> Any idea for non realtek users.
> *H4cziLLa*


What You mean "non realtek" users?
I have realtek hd audio device but using sound blaster x-fi 5.1 surround pro and most settings audio on my computer using for most quality sound for sound blaster.









Virtual cable device is not needed. In my priv opinion is a shit software and cannot make a better quality of sound.

Greatful for Alan Finotty best drivers modder EVER!!   

My version of realtek ha audio driver is based on Alan Finotty drivers but.....


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Apr 9, 2020)

@ador250 love your git hub bro, nice work. I would love to make a suggestion based on what I am doing with your drivers that I am very pleased with. 

Check out a post I made here about how I have been patching UAD drivers for a while now. I think it would go great with almost all your setups, easier to implement in a way too, except if you do include the patched .dll in the install process I dont know of a way around having to have driver enforcement disabled unless one could successfully sign the .dll beforehand which I do not. Personally I drop in safe mode, just easier. 

I have pics and etc on other post showing it working in UAD and all, personally I have never had it not work and everything sounds nice on both headphones or my AVR.


----------



## ador250 (Apr 9, 2020)

bottlefedc83 said:


> @ador250 love your git hub bro, nice work. I would love to make a suggestion based on what I am doing with your drivers that I am very pleased with.
> 
> Check out a post I made here about how I have been patching UAD drivers for a while now. I think it would go great with almost all your setups, easier to implement in a way too, except if you do include the patched .dll in the install process I dont know of a way around having to have driver enforcement disabled unless one could successfully sign the .dll beforehand which I do not. Personally I drop in safe mode, just easier.
> 
> I have pics and etc on other post showing it working in UAD and all, personally I have never had it not work and everything sounds nice on both headphones or my AVR.



Yeah, I know about that. You can literally use the HDA version of "RltkAPO64.dll" (patched by pihto A1 patcher) to UAD version of "RltkAPOU64.dll". U can unlock those legacy DTS/Dolby component in UAD driver. Right now there is 3 way to do this-

1. A1 patcher by pihto
2. Emulate a dolby/dts supported mobo by rtkhdaud.dat (AudioDevice_sky tool)
3. Use the apo file by implementing LFX/GFX strings in .inf file. (what alanfox2000 do, I also follow this method)

I don't want to use the patched HDA version of dll in UAD bcoz of consistency plus I think 8899 is the last version of HDA release. Realtek will go full UAD from now. AudioDevice_sky is great, u can use it on any modded driver, mine or Alan Finote driver. @bottlefedc83


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 9, 2020)

GOD-TheSupreme said:


> Nobody ever mods  Conexant HD Audio driver.....
> 
> 
> Did you find any  ?



very few did but Conexant (now Synaptics owns Conexant Systems and Synaptics do also make UAD drivers) HDA drivers are unpredictable (works with some but not others or does not work with certain Windows versions) since they could *never* make any general/generic all-purpose audio drivers for many Conexant HD audio deivces like how Realtek did with their hardware.  Conexant HD audio drivers were *always* OEM specific.

let' see if alanfox2000 will issue an updated APO driver software that has the newest Nahimic v1.7.2 SWC APO component


----------



## Satrell (Apr 13, 2020)

This is by far the single best forum I have found regarding this issue, cheers to all of you. You really helped me improve my Audio significantly already.

However there are still a few Issues, and thus I thought to try to not just get 80% there, but finish it! -with your help 

My Situation:

Windows 10 PC (Workstation, Movie, Gaming)
*Nvidia *RTX GPU
-> connected via *HDMI *to a 2019 Samsung TV
-> that Samsung TV is connected to a Samsung Soundbar via *ARC *(https://www.samsung.com/uk/audio-video/soundbar-q70r/)

Using a modded Nvidia Driver and the APO Driver (DS1->Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (HDMI/SPIDF)), I was able to get to get Windows to encode in *Dolby Digital as the Default Format.*
The Settings in the TV/Soundbar confirm the Receipt of Dolby Digital too, yay!

That is the 80%. 

*What is still missing IMO:*

1. Windows still recognizes the TV/Soundbar only as Stereo. Is there a  way (or a need) to fix this?
2. Is there a way to get the default format to actually be *Dolby Digital Plus*? (Played around cannot seem to get it though)
3. Dolby Atmos... The soundbar is supposed to be capable to do it, but when I install the Dolby Access App it prompts me to change Spatial Sound to Dolby Atmos, but I do not have that option. (Could it be related to problem #1?)

Alternatively is DTS:X an option? If so, what do I have to do for that?


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 13, 2020)

Satrell said:


> This is by far the single best forum I have found regarding this issue, cheers to all of you. You really helped me improve my Audio significantly already.
> 
> However there are still a few Issues, and thus I thought to try to not just get 80% there, but finish it! -with your help
> 
> ...


1. No way, no real need to fix. If gaming, some games do not output 5.1; check game settings.
2. No, DDP encoder is unavailable, and also HDMI ARC usually doesn't support DDP. Check for HDMI eARC, the new version of ARC, if the soundbar supports that.
3. No, the problem is that you are passing through TV. Most TVs do not expose support for Atmos. Check for that. Or provide the model.

If possible, try to connect directly to soundbar.


----------



## Xeonic (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello! Is there any way to crack Dolby access? What to use for free? thanks )


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 15, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> What You mean "non realtek" users?
> I have realtek hd audio device but using sound blaster x-fi 5.1 surround pro and most settings audio on my computer using for most quality sound for sound blaster.View attachment 150890View attachment 150891View attachment 150892View attachment 150893
> 
> Virtual cable device is not needed. In my priv opinion is a shit software and cannot make a better quality of sound.
> ...


I added links to download modded drivers with fixed 5.1 7.1 mode dts  ultra pc dolby ddl dts connect with microsoft signed. Version 8746.1 best effects install with device manager








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 17, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I added links to download modded drivers with fixed 5.1 7.1 mode dts  ultra pc dolby ddl dts connect with microsoft signed. Version 8746.1 best effects install with device manager
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you mod Asus Xonar DX Souncard driver?
Thanks


----------



## whitelightning (Apr 18, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I updated the nvidia hdaudio to latest v1.3.38.26 > *Download *(restart pc with disable driver signature enforcement mode then install, vdo instruction)
> 
> See the changes that needed to support dolby pcee4 in .inf file > *original vs mod *(if u can figure things out u can make updated mod for urself in future)
> 
> The bug u r talking abt that stops receiving sound for a while it's related to windows driver/component power saving mode. I can't fix that in kernel level thats on microsoft. But I have a fix in my mind. I'll tell u it later, first let me know if the driver works or not. @StuDentBR



Thank you for sharing this , and also the tutorial for future versions.
I have a few questions about this.

When i choose advanced audio settings for the Nvidia card only dolby digital is selectable , shouldnt DTS also be selectable here ?

It works fine with dolby home theatre v4.
Is it possible to get all of this also running on my realtek audio card , or will the program be confused which card is selected for changing the settings ?

Thanks!


----------



## ador250 (Apr 18, 2020)

whitelightning said:


> Thank you for sharing this , and also the tutorial for future versions.
> I have a few questions about this.
> 
> When i choose advanced audio settings for the Nvidia card only dolby digital is selectable , shouldnt DTS also be selectable here ?
> ...




DTS need different .inf configuration..but u can't active both dolby and dts at the same time in nvidia inf, it's either dolby or dts...I prefer dolby bcoz wide compatibility + less bandwidth (640Kbps) and latency. DTS has high bandwidth (upto 1500Kbps) thus high latency and more stress on HDMI cable, u really need a good quality hdmi cable for seamless data transfering.

Yes, u can do same mod to activate DHTv4 in realtek uad .inf file. Here is the diff between *realtek uad generic vs dhtv4 mod, *look at the code [SourceDisksFiles] section, those 15 files u need to install the mod, u will find this files in here (uad files), here (realtek uwp control panel) and here (dolby files). Put those 15 files in same folder and create a text file named as say "HDXRT_DHTv4.inf" and copy/paste the whole modded codes from above. Then uninstall current realtek driver , restart pc in disable driver signature enforcement mode and install the modded driver and uwp control panel. @whitelightning


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 19, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I prefer dolby bcoz wide compatibility + less bandwidth (640Kbps) and latency. DTS has high bandwidth (upto 1500Kbps) thus high latency and more stress on HDMI cable, u really need a good quality hdmi cable for seamless data transfering.



DTS has lower latency: frame transfer time is negligible for any data. Data transfer is local, so high speed. Compressed audio latency depends on frame size, the smallest section of compressed audio that can be decompressed independently. DTS has a smaller frame size, thus smaller latency.
HDMI audio carrying capacity is excessively massive. This standard can carry video at bit rate above 1gbps in the oldest standard. DTS bit rate, which is equal to 16bit 48KHz stereo is nothing in HDMI. The cable can transfer any sort of video, its good enough for audio.
DTS is also lower in CPU usage; the format does not do as much calculation to compress as Dolby Digital, thus the high bit-rate.
If someone has compatible device, DTS remain a better format. (Which exclude me, HTIB only properly support Dolby Digital ).


----------



## ador250 (Apr 19, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> DTS has lower latency: frame transfer time is negligible for any data. Data transfer is local, so high speed. Compressed audio latency depends on frame size, the smallest section of compressed audio that can be decompressed independently. DTS has a smaller frame size, thus smaller latency.
> HDMI audio carrying capacity is excessively massive. This standard can carry video at bit rate above 1gbps in the oldest standard. DTS bit rate, which is equal to 16bit 48KHz stereo is nothing in HDMI. The cable can transfer any sort of video, its good enough for audio.
> DTS is also lower in CPU usage; the format does not do as much calculation to compress as Dolby Digital, thus the high bit-rate.
> If someone has compatible device, DTS remain a better format. (Which exclude me, HTIB only properly support Dolby Digital ).



Hmm, good talk. I read somewhere in Hydrogenaudio forum, those fellas talking about DTS vs Dolby. There was an ex-dolby engineers who explains, it takes DTS upto 1500Kbps to match with 640Kbps Dolby encode. DTS has slight edge vs Dolby in the end but it needs more than double of bitrate to win.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 19, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Hmm, good talk. I read somewhere in Hydrogenaudio forum, those fellas talking about DTS vs Dolby. There was an ex-dolby engineers who explains, it takes DTS upto 1500Kbps to match with 640Kbps Dolby encode. DTS has slight edge vs Dolby in the end but it needs more than double of bitrate to win.


And he was right. DTS uses less intensive compression techniques, but this is better in realtime encoding, as in DTS connect. Bandwidth is available. No need for super efficient encodes, but high speed is better.
Dolby Digital transmission in spdif uses same bitrate as DTS. The rate is increased by adding zeros at frame ends. I'm quite sure this process is still in use in HDMI.


----------



## druboo_666 (Apr 22, 2020)

what driver should we use before starting any modding for making enhancer work.should we install generic UAD or the default HDA (for those motherboard which  didn't got any upgrade to UAD from manufacture and stuck with HDA driver and for my case its FF03).
thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2020)

druboo_666 said:


> what driver should we use before starting any modding for making enhancer work.should we install generic UAD or the default HDA (for those motherboard which  didn't got any upgrade to UAD from manufacture and stuck with HDA driver and for my case its FF03).
> thanks


Stock driver with no enhancer if available or Microsoft HD audio driver.


----------



## druboo_666 (Apr 22, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Stock driver with no enhancer if available or Microsoft HD audio driver.


my stock driver comes with Sonic studio 2 then what should i do


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2020)

druboo_666 said:


> my stock driver comes with Sonic studio 2 then what should i do


Keep it. Save your current config first.


----------



## druboo_666 (Apr 22, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Keep it. Save your current config first.


in FX configarator??
then i believe i have to uninstall  the sonic studio 2
am i correct??


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2020)

druboo_666 said:


> in FX configarator??
> then i believe i have to uninstall  the sonic studio 2
> am i correct??


No, just save settings then start apply effects. The app might still be useful for jack retasking.


----------



## Satrell (Apr 22, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. No way, no real need to fix. If gaming, some games do not output 5.1; check game settings.
> 2. No, DDP encoder is unavailable, and also HDMI ARC usually doesn't support DDP. Check for HDMI eARC, the new version of ARC, if the soundbar supports that.
> 3. No, the problem is that you are passing through TV. Most TVs do not expose support for Atmos. Check for that. Or provide the model.
> 
> If possible, try to connect directly to soundbar.



Got myself Rear Speakers and an optical cable. Running with 5.1 now and it works great with the aforementioned setup.
The "Lag" is gone now.

However, still cannot get Dolby Access to recognize my setup as compatible.

Any Ideas how I could?


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2020)

Satrell said:


> Got myself Rear Speakers and an optical cable. Running with 5.1 now and it works great with the aforementioned setup.
> The "Lag" is gone now.
> 
> However, still cannot get Dolby Access to recognize my setup as compatible.
> ...


Dolby Atmos, the format, is not compatible with spdif.
You need direct HDMI connection with soundbar to use Atmos.
ARC also can be incompatible.


----------



## druboo_666 (Apr 24, 2020)

@*ador250*
is your uad MOD with NH3 is compatible with motherboard which didn't got any UAD upgrade from manufacturer and is stuck with HDA driver.


----------



## whitelightning (Apr 24, 2020)

ador250 said:


> DTS need different .inf configuration..but u can't active both dolby and dts at the same time in nvidia inf, it's either dolby or dts...I prefer dolby bcoz wide compatibility + less bandwidth (640Kbps) and latency. DTS has high bandwidth (upto 1500Kbps) thus high latency and more stress on HDMI cable, u really need a good quality hdmi cable for seamless data transfering.
> 
> Yes, u can do same mod to activate DHTv4 in realtek uad .inf file. Here is the diff between *realtek uad generic vs dhtv4 mod, *look at the code [SourceDisksFiles] section, those 15 files u need to install the mod, u will find this files in here (uad files), here (realtek uwp control panel) and here (dolby files). Put those 15 files in same folder and create a text file named as say "HDXRT_DHTv4.inf" and copy/paste the whole modded codes from above. Then uninstall current realtek driver , restart pc in disable driver signature enforcement mode and install the modded driver and uwp control panel. @whitelightning



Hello,

Thank you for the extensive guide.   I am working on it atm, but i found out that i am unable to get those dolby files.   it asks for a username and password , which i do not have.   they are also not mentioned on that page.


----------



## ador250 (Apr 24, 2020)

whitelightning said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the extensive guide.   I am working on it atm, but i found out that i am unable to get those dolby files.   it asks for a username and password , which i do not have.   they are also not mentioned on that page.



user pass both : rsload.net



druboo_666 said:


> @*ador250*
> is your uad MOD with NH3 is compatible with motherboard which didn't got any UAD upgrade from manufacturer and is stuck with HDA driver.



Yes. My UAD mod works fine on Legacy HDA supported chips.


----------



## whitelightning (Apr 25, 2020)

@ador250  Somehow i have a problem with the Nvidia drivers you modded.  The dolby settings no longer appear in the properties tab.  Do you have any idea how i can solve this ?


----------



## ador250 (Apr 25, 2020)

whitelightning said:


> @ador250  Somehow i have a problem with the Nvidia drivers you modded.  The dolby settings no longer appear in the properties tab.  Do you have any idea how i can solve this ?



Currently I have no way to debug and test it bcoz my pc and tv is in different room, quite far from my room (the properties tab only appear if u actually plug hdmi to tv). I would have check it and fix it long ago if I had direct access to my tv. By the way which inf u used, the diffcheck one or github ? theoretically both of them r same, it just different way to make things works, at least on paper.


----------



## whitelightning (Apr 25, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Currently I have no way to debug and test it bcoz my pc and tv is in different room, quite far from my room (the properties tab only appear if u actually plug hdmi to tv). I would have check it and fix it long ago if I had direct access to my tv. By the way which inf u used, the diffcheck one or github ? theoretically both of them r same, it just different way to make things works, at least on paper.



I have tried the one from github.    Oh well , too bad.   dont worry  , my loss.   Thanks for your help anyways!

-edit- Something strange!   Ive modded a different driver and it does show the dolby stuff.  .inf's are identical except the driver string.


----------



## SoundX (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello friends

I apologize for asking, but after reading and reading I'm in trouble .

I have this sound cards :  SoundBlaster ZxR  and    the old  SB X-FI Elite pro . (I removed the X-FI from the pc , 1 year ago)

I am reading many threads and post and I am overwhelmed with all the information.

Could someone please direct me to clarify if with any of these 2 sound cards I have a good option to improve the audio.  I haven´t  any realtek :/

and I am very confused.

Any help and light that someone can give me, I will greatly appreciate it.

thank you so much
greetings

Edit:  I use Windows10 1909


----------



## KisSme (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi there and thank you @alanfox2000 !

The latest APO drivers (2.6.9) compressed file seems corrupt ?
I received the following message :
Unknown method in apo_driver_setup_X64.exe

What's wrong ?


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 28, 2020)

KisSme said:


> Hi there and thank you @alanfox2000 !
> 
> The latest APO drivers (2.6.9) compressed file seems corrupt ?
> I received the following message :
> ...



confirmed.  APO driver v2.6.9 is a bad download.
wait for next release like 2.7.0 or higher to become available.  otherwise, download & use 2.6.8 version.

I need to tell alanfox2000 about newer Dolby DAX API SWC component files (v3.20602.640.0) from MS Update.
he should include these newer Dolby component versions in next release of APO driver.


----------



## antonkaz (May 1, 2020)

Hello. Apo Driver not work of PciExpress SoundCards Like Asus Xonar DX?
What is wrong?


----------



## CityCultivator (May 1, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> Hello. Apo Driver not work of PciExpress SoundCards Like Asus Xonar DX?
> What is wrong?


1. Is the stock driver properly installed?
2. What audio enhancer did you try?


----------



## antonkaz (May 1, 2020)

Uni Xonar
DTS and other. Not Work
Uni Xonar Bad Drivers?


----------



## Blashyrkh (May 2, 2020)

Hello guys, sorry for the noob question...but where can I download the drivers? The link in the download section directs me to a page that asks a password. But there are no infos about it in the page.
Thanks!


----------



## CityCultivator (May 2, 2020)

antonkaz said:


> Uni Xonar
> DTS and other. Not Work
> Uni Xonar Bad Drivers?


Give a screenshot of supported formats tab.


Blashyrkh said:


> Hello guys, sorry for the noob question...but where can I download the drivers? The link in the download section directs me to a page that asks a password. But there are no infos about it in the page.
> Thanks!


Start download from this page.
You will see password.


----------



## Blashyrkh (May 2, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Start download from this page.
> You will see password.



Thanks mate, but that's exactly what I did. I have now discovered that it wasn't working due to Edge:
That's what appeared to me, on chrome it actually displays everything correctly...
Thanks again!


----------



## jamam (May 3, 2020)

for apo try    https://docs.google.com/document/d/...bF77JTTCet4Q201H7zr-QFufPCR/pub?embedded=true
 for sound enhancer     https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...AepvlY54PKSQz13fptN/pubhtml?gid=0&single=true


----------



## antonkaz (May 3, 2020)

DTS and other sound effects not work with APO Driver and Asus Xonar Uni Drivers. Not formats. Sound Effects not work on this


----------



## SoundX (May 4, 2020)

please  , could someone tell me, if I have any chance  ,that  APO drivers working with sound effects, with any of these 2 cards?

SoundBlaster X-FI Elite pro
or
SoundBlaster ZxR


----------



## slayer23 (May 7, 2020)

Not sure what i am doing wrong, trying to activate DTS through Nvidia HDMI, i installed DTS Connect driver then i used product config tool for DTS Connect (S/PDIF).  I can see DTS Interractive as an option in Nvidia but i can only hear volume change tone, videos on youtube or such are silent.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 7, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> Not sure what i am doing wrong, trying to activate DTS through Nvidia HDMI, i installed DTS Connect driver then i used product config tool for DTS Connect (S/PDIF).  I can see DTS Interractive as an option in Nvidia but i can only hear volume change tone, videos on youtube or such are silent.


The NVIDIA audio is the default device?
You are not using a Chrome based browser, right? Chrome (and those based on them, such as the new Edge) is terrible on DTS connect or Dolby Digital Live. They do not send the audio properly and breaks even receiver stereo > 5.1 conversion. They send Stereo signal with silent additional channels.


----------



## slayer23 (May 7, 2020)

I am actually using firefox only as a browser and keeping the Nvidia Audio out as main default audio output.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 7, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> I am actually using firefox only as a browser and keeping the Nvidia Audio out as main default audio output.


So what happens when you use Youtube? Error message? Audio issue? No video sound?


----------



## slayer23 (May 7, 2020)

Yeah no video sound


----------



## CityCultivator (May 7, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> Yeah no video sound


Only firefox? Try a media player on PC. Foobar2000/ media player classic/ Windows Media Player
Report what you hear.


----------



## slayer23 (May 7, 2020)

First message i get when i use Fx Configurator is the Audio enhancement problem, if i keep them disabled no sound and error when trying to play test tone, If i enable audio enhancements it plays test tone fine.  Then tested audio on:
-VLC (no sound);
-Firefox Youtube (no sound)
-Windows Media player (sound plays correctly)


----------



## CityCultivator (May 7, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> View attachment 154131
> 
> First message i get when i use Fx Configurator is the Audio enhancement problem, if i keep them disabled no sound and error when trying to play test tone, If i enable audio enhancements it plays test tone fine.  Then tested audio on:
> -VLC (no sound);
> ...


Do a PC restart. Also reenable audio enhancements. Else DTS Interactive will be broken.


----------



## slayer23 (May 7, 2020)

Done, problem persists, maybe that DTS Connect option is mainly for SPDIF instead of HDMI.  Any alternative for DTS audio over HDMI ?


----------



## ador250 (May 7, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> Done, problem persists, maybe that DTS Connect option is mainly for SPDIF instead of HDMI.  Any alternative for DTS audio over HDMI ?



Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (HDMI) or Dolby Home Theater v4 (HDMI)


----------



## slayer23 (May 7, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (HDMI) or Dolby Home Theater v4 (HDMI)



Yeah i am actually using DDP (HDMI) but i was hoping to use a 'less' lossy format , thatès why i am looking for DTS.  I have an old HTIB so i am mainly limited to DD or DTS.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 7, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> Yeah i am actually using DDP (HDMI) but i was hoping to use a 'less' lossy format , thatès why i am looking for DTS.  I have an old HTIB so i am mainly limited to DD or DTS.


HTIBs often do not support decoding DTS to 5.1, only stereo; mine has this limitation. It only support decoding DD to 5.1.
Try checking a DTS 5.1 test audio; search online for one.


----------



## baribal (May 14, 2020)

Hi All,

Could you please recommend the best APO (or combination of APOs) which does the great HRTF for movies, music and games  (downmix of 5.1 to 2.1/2.0 for DTS and AC3 formats) for the good quality 2.1 audio system connected to my PC and my high quality stereo headphones? I used Dolby Atmos Speaker System on Win 1809 for this in the past. But with the new Win 2004 upgrade we have now  those DTS:X Decoder, DTS:X Ultra (for laptop internal speakes), DTS: HeadphonesX. I am a bit lost here. The paid DTS:X Decoder according to FAQ https://dts.com/sound-unbound/faq is for DTS format only and I dunno if this APO can be used for AC3 and if it will do any kind of HRTF or it will just decode the DTS. People say DTS: HeadphonesX is better than Dolby Atmos for headphones - anyone already checked? As for DTS:X Ultra it seems to be for laptop internal speakes, so is it the competitor to Dolby Atmos Speaker System? In Windows Store it is free (ms-windows-store://pdp/?PFN=DTSInc.DTSXUltra_t5j2fzbtdg37r) , correct me if I am wrong, doesn't require the new Win versions and looks like quite old?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 23, 2020)

Hello guys, I bouth a new Computer, the Motherboard is (Asus) TUF B360 Pro Gaming, it becomes with a Realtek Chip 887 and DTS Custom.

The problem is I don't use Heahphones, I use 5.1 Surround Speakers.

My question is, exists any version of DTS compatible with 5.1 Surround. Now I have Creative SB X720º installed, if it doesn't conflict, how I install? By APO Driver?
Thank you.



Diogo Silva said:


> Hello guys, I bouth a new Computer, the Motherboard is (Asus) TUF B360 Pro Gaming, it becomes with a Realtek Chip 887 and DTS Custom.
> 
> The problem is I don't use Heahphones, I use 5.1 Surround Speakers.
> 
> ...



I just install DTS Headphone:X and the app don't do nothing.
HELP!!


----------



## Hunt3rAng3l (May 24, 2020)

Hi,

I'm using the Product Configurator to install DTS Connect on Nvidia HDMI endpoint. Everything works accordingly and I'm getting 5.1 surround correctly. But the audio stops working from time to time and as soon as I try to open the sound control panel I get this error: "Audio enhancements for this device have been disabled."



When I press yes, the audio works again. I think windows automatically disables audio enhancement for the endpoint from time to time for some reason. When this happens, the audio enhancement checkbox in the Nvidia endpoint becomes unchecked and DTS connect needs it to be enabled. I couldn't pinpoint what's causing this. The alternative would be to use Dolby. Dolby doesn't have this problem at all and works all the time. But LG TVs don't play well with it on ARC and the sound has very noticeable latency.
Any ideas on how to fix the DTS connect problem? Or another alternative would be nice too.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 25, 2020)

Diogo Silva said:


> My question is, exists any version of DTS compatible with 5.1 Surround. Now I have Creative SB X720º installed, if it doesn't conflict, how I install? By APO Driver?



DTS Audio only support stereo channel. You can try install it with Virtual Audio Cable (Tutorial) to make it support 5.1, SBX720 effect apply on Realtek endpoint. Virtual Audio Cable endpoint (DTS) -> Realtek endpoint   (SBX720)

OR

You can follow the below video and set DTSHPX HRIRs (HeSuVi)


----------



## baribal (May 31, 2020)

Hi All. Is there a way to install DTS:X Ultra? 

I download this package:

DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.7.3.0_neutral___t5j2fzbtdg37r.AppxBundle

but it is complaining for:

App installation failed with error message: Windows cannot install package DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.7.3.0_x64__t5j2fzbtdg37r because this package depends on a device driver that could not be found.  One of the following device drivers must be installed: {[DTS-dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf, 1.7.0.0, 2020-01-01]} (0x80073cfd)

I download this driver (DTS-dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf, 1.7.0.0) from here and installed it:



			http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/driver/drvs/2020/04/46056f62-3efc-402c-a3cc-037780483af6_ac00b4d14345466039bfbb5dfeb2e57f66f8e20e.cab
		


Unfortunately DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.7.3.0_neutral___t5j2fzbtdg37r.AppxBundl is still complaining for the same.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 31, 2020)

THIS IS THE DRIVER STRUCTURE SEQUENCE




TIP: THE REALTEK EXTENSION ALSO PROVIDES ALL THE CONFIGURATION OF FX/EP EFFECTS.

MAKE SURE THAT DTS EXTENSIONS AND COMPONENTS ARE INSTALLED IN THE DEVICE MANAGER. ON THE DTS-X ULTRA APP, IT MUST DEPEND ON THE HSA DTS COMPONENT.

MANDATORY INF DTS HSA INFORMATION REQUIRED BY THE DTS-X ULTRA APP, TAKING INTO ACCOUNT THE LATEST VERSION OF THE SAME: MANDATORY DRIVER PROVIDER: *DTS*; MANDATORY NAME OF THE INF FILE: *dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf*; MINIMUM MANDATORY VERSION OF THE HSA COMPONENT INF FILE: *1.7.0.0*; DRIVER'S MANDATORY MINIMUM DATE (YYYY-MM-DD): *2020-01-01*. DETAILS IN THE PICTURE BELOW:


----------



## MegaBytesMe (May 31, 2020)

]
Hi there. I have been using FX configurator for a while with it working, however when I tried to do it with my new RTX 2080 it installs however I get this error when I select dolby digital in the sound options. I'm not sure if it is either the new windows update or the new graphics card (or a mix of both), however to troubleshoot I have reinstalled the drivers for the GPU, and upgraded to the latest version of Equaliser APO, which hasn't helped. Any ideas on what I can do to fix this?

I was previously using a GTX 1070, if that helps.


----------



## H4cziLLa (May 31, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> THIS IS THE DRIVER STRUCTURE SEQUENCE
> View attachment 157385
> 
> TIP: THE REALTEK EXTENSION ALSO PROVIDES ALL THE CONFIGURATION OF FX/EP EFFECTS.
> ...


Hello Mr Alan. 
Could You share dts apo4 installer for me? 
Greatings and greatful from Poland for best modder ever


----------



## baribal (May 31, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> MANDATORY INF DTS HSA INFORMATION REQUIRED BY THE DTS-X ULTRA APP, TAKING INTO ACCOUNT THE LATEST VERSION OF THE SAME: MANDATORY DRIVER PROVIDER: *DTS*; MANDATORY NAME OF THE INF FILE: *dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf*; MINIMUM MANDATORY VERSION OF THE HSA COMPONENT INF FILE: *1.7.0.0*; DRIVER'S MANDATORY MINIMUM DATE (YYYY-MM-DD): *2020-01-01*. DETAILS IN THE PICTURE BELOW:



It is here http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._ac00b4d14345466039bfbb5dfeb2e57f66f8e20e.cab

However just click on INF file "Install" button is not enough.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 31, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Hello Mr Alan.
> Could You share dts apo4 installer for me?
> Greatings and greatful from Poland for best modder ever


It's here.


----------



## baribal (May 31, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> It's here.


And how to install it? Installing all packages via INF "Install" seems does nothing - DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.7.3.0_neutral___t5j2fzbtdg37r.AppxBundle still doesn't want to install. Or for this installation you need to have Asus mobo?


Alan Finote said:


> It's here.


Ok, I managed to modify dtsapo4ultraAsusextensionpkg.inf from the archive you provided to match my HW audio device. After I disabled driver signing on my W10 2004 I installed all DTS extension and services, see screenshots attached. However DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.7.3.0_neutral___t5j2fzbtdg37r.AppxBundle still complaining for:
App installation failed with error message: Windows cannot install package DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.7.3.0_x64__t5j2fzbtdg37r because this package depends on a device driver that could not be found. One of the following device drivers must be installed: {[DTS-dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf, 1.7.0.0, 2020-01-01]} (0x80073cfd)
I installed dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf from your packages as well.
Ok, seems I managed to run DTS:X Ultra (had to add my HW audio ids to ASUS104387B2 section in the dtsapo4ultraAsusextensionpkg.inf).
However DTS:X Ultra doesn't see my external speakers and nothing can be clicked in the GUI besides Settings - About DTS .


----------



## NIYASKR (Jun 1, 2020)

@everyone anyone know how to install the mod of @H4cziLLa ? please ..


----------



## Zbrat (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi folks!
Maybe someone can give me a hand with this. Trying to install APO on an intel NUC to output DD5.1.

Installed the drivers and injected the Dolby Home Theater Plus to the Intel Iris for Displays (it is connected to a Samsung TV DD capable) but when I choose Dolby Digital on the dropdown menu in sound properties then I get the message of unsupported audio format. Any ideas? (no extra tab is created in properties btw)

Tried also with a Creative Soundblaster G6 external soundcard via USB but it does not seem to work, no Dolby Digital option is created.

And a DLC question  is there any possibility to clean up old endpoints? In the FX generator dropdown menu I can see multiple old endpoints that I have not plugged anymore (like old TVS or speakers)

Thanks a bunch beforehand, any help is much appreciated!


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 1, 2020)

Zbrat said:


> Hi folks!
> Maybe someone can give me a hand with this. Trying to install APO on an intel NUC to output DD5.1.
> 
> Installed the drivers and injected the Dolby Home Theater Plus to the Intel Iris for Displays (it is connected to a Samsung TV DD capable) but when I choose Dolby Digital on the dropdown menu in sound properties then I get the message of unsupported audio format. Any ideas? (no extra tab is created in properties btw)
> ...


What does the Supported Formats tab reports?


----------



## Zbrat (Jun 1, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> What does the Supported Formats tab reports?


It states Dolby Digital and Dolby Digital Plus. 

But my problem is that I’d need to encode everything to DD for the Sonos 5.1 speakers


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 2, 2020)

Zbrat said:


> It states Dolby Digital and Dolby Digital Plus.
> 
> But my problem is that I’d need to encode everything to DD for the Sonos 5.1 speakers


Can you provide a screenshot of FX Configurator?


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 4, 2020)

baribal said:


> Ok, seems I managed to run DTS:X Ultra (had to add my HW audio ids to ASUS104387B2 section in the dtsapo4ultraAsusextensionpkg.inf).
> However DTS:X Ultra doesn't see my external speakers and nothing can be clicked in the GUI besides Settings - About DTS .




I have a similar problem as you, baribal.

The DTS driver for Gigabyte boards is from here which has dtsapo4ultraGigabyteextensionpkg.inf instead of dtsapo4ultraAsusextensionpkg.inf.
I tried different versions of the DTS:X Ultra app (v1.5.12, v1.6.2 & v1.7.3) and I get the same behavior as yours - can't click on anything else but Settings

seems like the DTS:X Ultra app only works with certain IDs like 104387B2, 104387C4 for ASUS and 1458A0D2 for Gigabyte maybe due to their "license" files (dts-postprocessing_1458A0D2.lic for Gigabyte; dts-postprocessing_104387B2.lic, dts-postprocessing_104387C4.lic for ASUS)



alanfox2000 said:


> DTS Audio only support stereo channel. You can try install it with Virtual Audio Cable (Tutorial) to make it support 5.1, SBX720 effect apply on Realtek endpoint. Virtual Audio Cable endpoint (DTS) -> Realtek endpoint   (SBX720)
> 
> OR
> 
> You can follow the below video and set DTSHPX HRIRs (HeSuVi)



can you add or update Dolby DAX3 APO SWC to v3.20602.644.0 in your APO driver?
Dolby SWC v3.20602.644.0 can be downloaded from here.

also will DTS APO4x support (XPERI4) be added onto the APO driver?  or is DTS APO4x "HW" specific or HW dependent?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 8, 2020)

Download the below zip and follow readme, DTS Ultra X should fix the error - One of the following device drivers must be installed: {[DTS-dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf, 1.7.0.0, 2020-01-01]} (0x80073cfd) 

DTS APO4x can be select to select to install since APO Driver 2.7.2

DTS Ultra X not going to work as the driver include license check step.


----------



## OMER (Jun 8, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> Download the below zip and follow readme, DTS Ultra X should fix the error - One of the following device drivers must be installed: {[DTS-dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf, 1.7.0.0, 2020-01-01]} (0x80073cfd)
> 
> DTS APO4x can be select to select to install since APO Driver 2.7.2
> 
> ...



APO Driver 2.7.2

Current Dolby UWP Driver version 3.20602.646

During installation it shows 3.20602.649


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 8, 2020)

OMER said:


> APO Driver 2.7.2
> 
> Current Dolby UWP Driver version 3.20602.646
> 
> During installation it shows 3.20602.649



Installer fixed and reuploaded.


----------



## OMER (Jun 8, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> Installer fixed and reuploaded.



Can you make a standalone Dolby UWP Driver installer for all Realtek audio chips, like OEMS do, i mean the type of standalone installers which are oem specific on REALTEK FTP Servers


----------



## Jayce (Jun 9, 2020)

OMER said:


> Can you make a standalone Dolby UWP Driver installer for all Realtek audio chips, like OEMS do, i mean the type of standalone installers which are oem specific on REALTEK FTP Servers


This would be great idea, especially for folks that mostly just use Dolby uwp sound enhancer only.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 9, 2020)

baribal said:


> And how to install it? Installing all packages via INF "Install" seems does nothing - DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.7.3.0_neutral___t5j2fzbtdg37r.AppxBundle still doesn't want to install. Or for this installation you need to have Asus mobo?
> 
> Ok, I managed to modify dtsapo4ultraAsusextensionpkg.inf from the archive you provided to match my HW audio device. After I disabled driver signing on my W10 2004 I installed all DTS extension and services, see screenshots attached. However DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.7.3.0_neutral___t5j2fzbtdg37r.AppxBundle still complaining for:
> App installation failed with error message: Windows cannot install package DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.7.3.0_x64__t5j2fzbtdg37r because this package depends on a device driver that could not be found. One of the following device drivers must be installed: {[DTS-dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf, 1.7.0.0, 2020-01-01]} (0x80073cfd)
> ...



ok forget about using DTS X Ultra, baribal.  it will never work on your ASUS board due to strict license & HWID checking.

I've scrubbed the DTS X Ultra uwp app from my Gigabyte board as well as the DTS APO4x files and installed DTS Headphone X v1 uwp app and the DTS APO3x files, which do not have license restrictions and works with virtually any system.

note to alanfox2000 - v6.0.8911.1 UAD + DTS APO3x 1.1.2.0 SWC APO driver from ASUS (also includes DTS Custom for ASUS uwp app)


----------



## desosav (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello everyone, 
I am trying to find a solution to a problem i think i have in my audio/visual setup and most probably i am in the right place. 
To start with i have i pc with a nvidia 2060 super connected via hdmi to my lg c9 tv. The tv is connected via optical to my logitech z906 speakers. I also have an xbox connected to the same tv via hdmi. 

When i power on xbox dd/dts decoding is enabled on z906. However when powering on my pc, stereo mode is enabled and there is no way to change that to 5.1. Media players like vlc can passthrough dolby digital and dts, but when playing video games stereo sound is upmixed to 5.1.

I have seen some posts about using nvidia modded drivers and/or setting up the apo driver. 
I am a bit confused. What can i do to play video games in my pc with proper 5.1 sound? 

Thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 11, 2020)

desosav said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am trying to find a solution to a problem i think i have in my audio/visual setup and most probably i am in the right place.
> To start with i have i pc with a nvidia 2060 super connected via hdmi to my lg c9 tv. The tv is connected via optical to my logitech z906 speakers. I also have an xbox connected to the same tv via hdmi.
> 
> ...


@ador250 If I remember, you have a DDL modded driver for Nvidia.
Could you provide the link please?
@desosav This modded driver will require only driver change via device manager.
If you can't use this driver, I can assist you in applying APO driver on Nvidia HDMI for DDL/DTSi encoding.


----------



## desosav (Jun 11, 2020)

To my understanding i can output ddl/dts either by using a modded driver or the apo driver. What is the most efficient way performance wise (eg: less lag, less load on pc resources, etc)?

At the moment i have my media players like vlc configured to passthrough audio via spdif. If i configure the apo driver what should i do with the vlc audio settings? Let them in passthrough mode or revert to default settings?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 11, 2020)

desosav said:


> To my understanding i can output ddl/dts either by using a modded driver or the apo driver. What is the most efficient way performance wise (eg: less lag, less load on pc resources, etc)?
> 
> At the moment i have my media players like vlc configured to passthrough audio via spdif. If i configure the apo driver what should i do with the vlc audio settings? Let them in passthrough mode or revert to default settings?


Identical files are used in both solutions. Though, the modded driver does only DDL and APO Driver supports DDL and DTSi.
Also disable any passthrough/exclusive mode.


----------



## sput (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello all. Been lurking in this thread for a very long time, trying to make sense of it all without much success.
My question is this. Is there a way to just add dd live / dts interactive encoding to an existing uad driver?

My current setup works perfectly fine as it is with multiple endpoints that do different tasks. With equalizer apo, hesuvi, licenced dts sound unbound etc. The only thing missing which I unfortunately need is a dd live encoder for my optically connected receiver but I'm hesitant to destroy my installation. And every time I tried doing so in the past I ended up having to reformat in the end.

I'd appreciate any guidance.


----------



## ador250 (Jun 20, 2020)

sput said:


> Hello all. Been lurking in this thread for a very long time, trying to make sense of it all without much success.
> My question is this. Is there a way to just add dd live / dts interactive encoding to an existing uad driver?
> 
> My current setup works perfectly fine as it is with multiple endpoints that do different tasks. With equalizer apo, hesuvi, licenced dts sound unbound etc. The only thing missing which I unfortunately need is a dd live encoder for my optically connected receiver but I'm hesitant to destroy my installation. And every time I tried doing so in the past I ended up having to reformat in the end.
> ...



Realtek UAD + DDL and Realtek UAD + DTSi, u have to choose one of them, install in disable driver signature enforcement mode..as for Realtek UWP control panel extract the RtkUWP_***_PreinstallKit file and double click on the appxbundle file @sput


----------



## sput (Jun 21, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Realtek UAD + DDL and Realtek UAD + DTSi, u have to choose one of them, install in disable driver signature enforcement mode..as for Realtek UWP control panel extract the RtkUWP_***_PreinstallKit file and double click on the appxbundle file @sput



Thanks for the link. The problem here is that the default driver I'm using, comes with a couple extras, including the desired DTS 2 licence and associated inf and dlls. Replacing this driver with the one from the link enables DDL and disables DTS 2. Would it be possible to simply inject DDL into the default driver?
Put it differently, is it a matter of adding the appropriate entries to the inf files or is it baked into the dlls so I can't have both?


----------



## deucecorp (Jun 24, 2020)

hi, anyone could tell me the password or share the file to latest rev of APOdriver please?
spent 10 mins searching the pass throughout the blog without success and mediafire upload file a few pages back had COINMINER built in ... no chance I want that on my computer.
is this really necessary? been around computers & internet for a few decades, this is very sad..


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 24, 2020)

deucecorp said:


> hi, anyone could tell me the password or share the file to latest rev of APOdriver please?
> spent 10 mins searching the pass throughout the blog without success and mediafire upload file a few pages back had COINMINER built in ... no chance I want that on my computer.
> is this really necessary? been around computers & internet for a few decades, this is very sad..


Coinminer is a false positive.


----------



## Zbrat (Jun 26, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Can you provide a screenshot of FX Configurator?


Hi, I'm really sorry for my late reply. 
I've been playing around uninstalling/installing the APO drivers and I finally reached my purpose of encoding evthg to DD using Dolby Home Theater v4. The problem is that the FX Configurator shows too many endpoints (older connected TVs for instance) or repeated existing endpoints. So I had by trial and error find out the correct one. Is there any way to clear older endpoints and clean up the mess? "Refresh" does not seem to do it. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 26, 2020)

Zbrat said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry for my late reply.
> I've been playing around uninstalling/installing the APO drivers and I finally reached my purpose of encoding evthg to DD using Dolby Home Theater v4. The problem is that the FX Configurator shows too many endpoints (older connected TVs for instance) or repeated existing endpoints. So I had by trial and error find out the correct one. Is there any way to clear older endpoints and clean up the mess? "Refresh" does not seem to do it.
> Thanks for the help!


I don't know; @alanfox2000, can you see if that is possible?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 26, 2020)

In the case of my installer script, I configured it so that, whenever the mod is uninstalled, these keys are deleted. Here is the code (Inno Setup):

```
// Uninstall Process
if CurUninstallStep = usPostUninstall then begin
    RegDeleteKeyIncludingSubkeys(HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, 'SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Capture');
    RegDeleteKeyIncludingSubkeys(HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, 'SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render');
end;
```
But in the case of any remaining audio driver, the points (outputs and inputs) are maintained.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2020)

I have my soundbar connected to my PC(HDMI) and using APO Driver for Dolby Atmos for gaming and everything works expect when i when I use Dolby Atmos with Netflix app and MPC-HC, the sound effect, when turning on and off doesn't work. 

Seems to only work on browser videos.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 27, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I have my soundbar connected to my PC(HDMI) and using APO Driver for Dolby Atmos for gaming and everything works expect when i when I use Dolby Atmos with Netflix app and MPC-HC, the sound effect, when turning on and off doesn't work.
> 
> Seems to only work on browser videos.


Exclusive mode is allowed?

If so, disable it and retry.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Exclusive mode is allowed?
> 
> If so, disable it and retry.


Your amazing my guy. Thanks so much, it works now in Netflix and MPC-HC.

Do you have any idea why exclusive mode causes the sound effect to not work in every source?


----------



## SoundX (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi Jayce  
please . Could you tell me how you connect your soundbar to your pc?
I suppose your motherboard has an HDMI output and your soundbar an HDMI input port?

I wonder what model of motherboard you will have and the sound bar. I can't get anything to work for me

I would appreciate if you could give me this information if it is not too much trouble


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2020)

SoundX said:


> Hi Jayce
> please . Could you tell me how you connect your soundbar to your pc?
> I suppose your motherboard has an HDMI output and your soundbar an HDMI input port?
> 
> ...


My PC is a Dell Inspiron 3670 and there's only one HDMI port on the back of it. Which supports audio and video output.

Make sure your PC's HDMI support output of video and audio. Check the manufacturer specs or manual of the PC


I have an HDMI cable connected from the back of PC to my Soundbar's HDMI 1 port. And then it should show on Windows 10, that Intel Display Audio has your soundbar connected and you have to switch soundbar input to hdmi 1.

HDMI arc of the soundbar should be only used for display when trying to get it work with Windows 10


After I did, that Installed APO Driver 2.7.3 and installed Dolby Atmos driver 646 and in Fxconfigurator, I selected my vizo(Intel Display Audio) chose product config tool>3rd effects only and then Dolby dax3 uwp xml 3.3.0 and applied and restarted my PC.


Now Dolby Atmos for gaming works properly with my soundbar setup and it's even more amazing.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 28, 2020)

Zbrat said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry for my late reply.
> I've been playing around uninstalling/installing the APO drivers and I finally reached my purpose of encoding evthg to DD using Dolby Home Theater v4. The problem is that the FX Configurator shows too many endpoints (older connected TVs for instance) or repeated existing endpoints. So I had by trial and error find out the correct one. Is there any way to clear older endpoints and clean up the mess? "Refresh" does not seem to do it.
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## SoundX (Jun 28, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Now Dolby Atmos for gaming works properly with my soundbar setup and it's even more amazing.



Jayce  thank you so much    by your explanation      Is a great information.    I will try


----------



## cheller98 (Jun 29, 2020)

@alanfox2000 and/or @Jayce I have a question for you or I guess anyone else that would be willing to help.
So I have an older Acer Tc-605-EF30, and I currently have a Logitech z506 System hooked up via the 3 3.5mm audio jacks on the back (blue, green, pink). Ultimately I'd like to enable Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS to get the most out of this setup. A while ago, when this CPU's audio was ported through an older Denon AV Receiver with the 5.1 Analog Inputs I briefly had success before tinkering too much. Any possibility someone can help me get the most out of my current setup. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 29, 2020)

SoundX said:


> Jayce  thank you so much    by your explanation      Is a great information.    I will try


It should get your soundbar to work with your PC, as long as you follow explanation.



cheller98 said:


> @alanfox2000 and/or @Jayce I have a question for you or I guess anyone else that would be willing to help.
> So I have an older Acer Tc-605-EF30, and I currently have a Logitech z506 System hooked up via the 3 3.5mm audio jacks on the back (blue, green, pink). Ultimately I'd like to enable Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS to get the most out of this setup. A while ago, when this CPU's audio was ported through an older Denon AV Receiver with the 5.1 Analog Inputs I briefly had success before tinkering too much. Any possibility someone can help me get the most out of my current setup. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I don't know if you can get Dolby Digital 5.1.
But with z506 to get 5.1, you need plug the 3.5mm green on the green jack in the back of the PC, and the orange and black cable in the pink and blue jack and then check Windows 10 and see if it lets configure 5.1 surround sound.

That's how I did it with my previous z506 setup.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 29, 2020)

cheller98 said:


> @alanfox2000 and/or @Jayce I have a question for you or I guess anyone else that would be willing to help.
> So I have an older Acer Tc-605-EF30, and I currently have a Logitech z506 System hooked up via the 3 3.5mm audio jacks on the back (blue, green, pink). Ultimately I'd like to enable Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS to get the most out of this setup. A while ago, when this CPU's audio was ported through an older Denon AV Receiver with the 5.1 Analog Inputs I briefly had success before tinkering too much. Any possibility someone can help me get the most out of my current setup. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


You want Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS on analog?
These are digital formats.
Or you want stereo to 5.1 software (E.g. Prologic)?


----------



## Jayce (Jun 29, 2020)

Why does Intel Display Audio driver after the PC is idle, it goes from active audio source to there are no audio device available?

Seems to only happen when the PC sleeps.

Like when that happens I have to always restart the PC in order for it to recognize that the sound device connected.


----------



## Zbrat (Jun 30, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 160483


Thank you very much @alanfox2000  for including that in the update. Much appreciated!


----------



## Zbrat (Jul 1, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Why does Intel Display Audio driver after the PC is idle, it goes from active audio source to there are no audio device available?
> 
> Seems to only happen when the PC sleeps.
> 
> Like when that happens I have to always restart the PC in order for it to recognize that the sound device connected.


I have it also with an intel display audio and that does not happen. Have you tried disabling other audio devices?

@alanfox2000 @CityCultivator

I am aware that there is a side effect of converting the PCM signal to bitstream DD, but is there any way to squeeze a bit that sound delay? Any tweaking possible?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 1, 2020)

Zbrat said:


> I have it also with an intel display audio and that does not happen. Have you tried disabling other audio devices?
> 
> @alanfox2000 @CityCultivator
> 
> I am aware that there is a side effect of converting the PCM signal to bitstream DD, but is there any way to squeeze a bit that sound delay? Any tweaking possible?


1. Remove everything in LFX section. You will lose stereo to 5.1 scaling though.
2. Use DTS connect, if possible.


----------



## Zbrat (Jul 1, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Remove everything in LFX section. You will lose stereo to 5.1 scaling though.
> 2. Use DTS connect, if possible.


Thanks!
1. Mind sharing how to do it? I tried to delete the lines of the Local FX APO under Effects Config and Processing Modes Config and then hit Save Current Config, but I don't see any changes if I reload the FX Configurator. 
2. Can't use DTS since my Sonos sound system only accepts DD. Bummer!


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 1, 2020)

Zbrat said:


> Thanks!
> 1. Mind sharing how to do it? I tried to delete the lines of the Local FX APO under Effects Config and Processing Modes Config and then hit Save Current Config, but I don't see any changes if I reload the FX Configurator.
> 2. Can't use DTS since my Sonos sound system only accepts DD. Bummer!


You did the LFX delete properly. Try redo the delete and then click refresh on top.
Which product did you use to enable DD encode? Dolby Home Theater V4? Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater?
Still this technique might reduce the delay by usually at most 10ms.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 1, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> You did the LFX delete properly. Try redo the delete and then click refresh on top.
> Which product did you use to enable DD encode? Dolby Home Theater V4? Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater?
> Still this technique might reduce the delay by usually at most 10ms.


Would deleting the LFX properly also fix the delay when using Dolby Atmos for gaming with a soundbar HDMI?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 1, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Would deleting the LFX properly also fix the delay when using Dolby Atmos for gaming with a soundbar HDMI?


Dolby Atmos for Gaming uses SFX, and all processing is done on that SFX. Disabling that SFX = Disabling Atmos for Gaming.
Any audio processing software will cause latency. You want minimum latency = remove any and all audio processing software.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 1, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby Atmos for Gaming uses SFX, and all processing is done on that SFX. Disabling that SFX = Disabling Atmos for Gaming.
> Any audio processing software will cause latency. You want minimum latency = remove any and all audio processing software.


I don't think I have any processing software other than Dolby Atmos for gaming app.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 1, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I don't think I have any processing software other than Dolby Atmos for gaming app.


Then your latency is as minimum as it can on the PC side. Check the soundbar if there is any audio enhancers enabled.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 1, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Then your latency is as minimum as it can on the PC side. Check the soundbar if there is any audio enhancers enabled.


Is realtek audio console  a processing software? I don't need it anymore since I use a soundbar.

My soundbar has Truvolume setting. Night mode off. Ecopower is on


----------



## Zbrat (Jul 1, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> You did the LFX delete properly. Try redo the delete and then click refresh on top.
> Which product did you use to enable DD encode? Dolby Home Theater V4? Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater?
> Still this technique might reduce the delay by usually at most 10ms.


Ok, my bad. I had to hit "Apply Effect and Processing Mode Configs".
Yes, it seems to be better now and the experience has improved. Not much, but made me happier. Every bit counts 
I used Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (HDMI/SPDIF). Any better product to improve the latency? (I have not installed any Audio Enhancer app, btw).


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 1, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Is realtek audio console  a processing software? I don't need it anymore since I use a soundbar.
> 
> My soundbar has Truvolume setting. Night mode off. Ecopower is on


Truvolume WILL cause latency. realtek audio console is not audio processing.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 6, 2020)

I have an issue applying modern APOs on my Sound Blaster Omni.
This is my stock APO on the SPDIF out endpoint.

```
[LFX]
{B97FC76B-7322-4bf0-A1E2-479E4DD2BC00}
[GFX]
{E7C0C8E7-65A8-492d-9DD1-97BF2022DAE1}
[UI]
[SFX]
[MFX]
[EFX]
[KDSFX]
[KDMFX]
[KDEFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[CompositeSFX]
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
[CompositeKDSFX]
[CompositeKDMFX]
[CompositeKDEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFx]
[ProcessingMFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
[ProcessingKDSFx]
[ProcessingKDMFX]
[ProcessingKDEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Default Omni SPDIF
```
As I need Dolby Digital Live, I cannot replace the GFX. I can only replace the LFX section GUID with older APOs, locking me in using a single APO at a time.
Trying to put anything in SFX, MFX, EFX does not apply; no APO gets loaded; clearing LFX and GFX does not make any difference.
I would like to use APO such as Dolby Atmos, but I cannot apply those. Also I was previously could use composite APOs on Realtek, but cannot on the Omni.
Does anyone know how to allow usage of modern SFX, MFX, EFX on such devices?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 7, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> I have an issue applying modern APOs on my Sound Blaster Omni.
> This is my stock APO on the SPDIF out endpoint.
> 
> ```
> ...


In the original driver package of this model, only GFX and LFX are used in INF, but in Creative's APO (Post-Processing Library) SFX, MFX and EFX values are also present.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 7, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> In the original driver package of this model, only GFX and LFX are used in INF, but in Creative's APO (Post-Processing Library) SFX, MFX and EFX values are also present.


It appears that the driver itself is limited.
I did a few tests with stock Windows drivers, different APOs are applied, but SFX, MFX and EFX values do not work, thus appearing that the limitation is on the driver itself.
Still, I was able to apply Dolby Atmos APO. I kept the Creative GFX, so that Dolby Digital Live support remain, and moved contents of Dolby Atmos from SFX to LFX.
Creative audio effects are performed on the GFX, compared to Dolby APOs, where audio processing is done in LFX/SFX level. Thus now I have both Dolby Atmos APO effects along with Creative effects working together. That is the most I can do.
Still, I miss using composite SFX, where I was able to mix Dolby and SRS.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 7, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> It appears that the driver itself is limited.
> I did a few tests with stock Windows drivers, different APOs are applied, but SFX, MFX and EFX values do not work, thus appearing that the limitation is on the driver itself.
> Still, I was able to apply Dolby Atmos APO. I kept the Creative GFX, so that Dolby Digital Live support remain, and moved contents of Dolby Atmos from SFX to LFX.
> Creative audio effects are performed on the GFX, compared to Dolby APOs, where audio processing is done in LFX/SFX level. Thus now I have both Dolby Atmos APO effects along with Creative effects working together. That is the most I can do.
> Still, I miss using composite SFX, where I was able to mix Dolby and SRS.


Too bad I don't have any equivalent hardware at hand. If not, I could modify the driver, include SFX, MFX and EFX Composite values and test on a reinstall.


----------



## hyperboarean (Jul 8, 2020)

Anybody ever seen Super X-Fi mod? I think it's the best option for 3D headphone surround.


----------



## nikownzyu (Jul 9, 2020)

hi, im fairly new to apo, i have everything working but i dont want my audio enhancements to apply to my realtek digital output. i only want it applied to my speakers output. Essentially how do i apply product settings to one single endpoint?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 10, 2020)

nikownzyu said:


> hi, im fairly new to apo, i have everything working but i dont want my audio enhancements to apply to my realtek digital output. i only want it applied to my speakers output. Essentially how do i apply product settings to one single endpoint?


You select the speaker endpoint then you use product config tool.


----------



## nikownzyu (Jul 10, 2020)

I do that but it seems to to think my speakers and realtek output are the same thing whenever i apply it to just one of them it does both of them


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 10, 2020)

nikownzyu said:


> I do that but it seems to to think my speakers and realtek output are the same thing whenever i apply it to just one of them it does both of them


OK. That's strange. Post a screenshot of FX Configurator.


----------



## n3roxe (Jul 13, 2020)

I've been using Apo driver for a long time with dts connect and asus xonar u7 for 5.1 sound, works great.
But it's unclear to me, can I use any other enhancements along with it? I would like to use equalizer APO for room correction, or really any form or eq.
But as soon as I install eq apo and restart pc, dts interactive from my soundcard formats is lost.
I tried to install as SFX/EFX but its the same. Can someone help?


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 16, 2020)

Dolby SWC component driver v3.20602.651.0 from MS Update:




__





						Microsoft Update Catalog
					





					www.catalog.update.microsoft.com
				




maybe alanfox2000 can update the Dolby DAX API Service to at least v3.20602.651.0 in the next release of his APO driver pack


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Last driver DCH DRIVER VERSION UPDATED 6.0.8975.1 win10 1903 Gygabyte B450M DS3H Realtek® ALC887 codec  all install and work fine, but i dont have realtek audio console or Realtek HD Audio Manager  so i cant change my speaker settings !, i rollback to old driver, please fix, I appreciate your...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 17, 2020)

APO Driver 2.7.5 allow installing DTS/Dolby Apps directly from MS Store.


----------



## whitelightning (Jul 19, 2020)

hello @alanfox2000

In the installer of APO Driver 2.75 there is a entry called "DTS APO4.x for UWP (unworkable)".  What do you mean with this ?!  It doesnt work yet ?

regards,

ps. Thanks for your awesome work!


----------



## slayer23 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey people, i recently went back to Windows 10 LTSC (1809) and as soon as i apply APO effects (in this case Nvidia HMDI audio Dolby Digital Plus) the volume on the HDMI audio device always resets to 100% after reboot (it doesn't remember volume level prior to reboot), this issue was not present on windows 1909 onwards, disabling exclusive control did not make any difference.  Btw i'm using the latest APO.
Any clue on how to fix this ?


----------



## baribal (Jul 22, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> APO Driver 2.7.5 allow installing DTS/Dolby Apps directly from MS Store.



Hi Alanfox2000,

Could you please tell what is the new service requirement DolbyLabs.DolbyFusionService_rz1tebttyb220 for the updated DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystem_3.20700.702.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.appx? I couldn't find it. Many thx in advance.


----------



## 2ji8888 (Jul 25, 2020)

Guys, 

I need help, before upgrading my windows to the latest,  version 2004. Dolby is working fine, but now, it seems the service keeps on stopping on its own 

can anybody help me?

This is what i get from eventviewer

Faulting application name: DAX3API.exe, version: 3.20602.651.0, time stamp: 0x5ec3abc0
Faulting module name: DAX3API.exe, version: 3.20602.651.0, time stamp: 0x5ec3abc0
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000000000065ba4
Faulting process id: 0x2340
Faulting application start time: 0x01d6624072a9862a
Faulting application path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dolbyaposvc\DAX3API.exe
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dolbyaposvc\DAX3API.exe
Report Id: 619cf50c-4253-451f-91bd-ea1c75abf7b8
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Thanks.


----------



## clawhamer (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi guys! I have ALC892 Mobo from asrock. Windows 1909.
My main issue is that Speaker fill not working however option exists.
Currently using 2.81 driver from realtek with working realtek control panel.
One guy said Speaker fill will work only with Microsoft 10.0.15063.502 от 27.07.2017 driver version but its unable to find in internet now((
Here is his post Speaker fill not working on WIN 10

Please advice me best modded driver i can use with my chip.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 27, 2020)

whitelightning said:


> hello @alanfox2000
> 
> In the installer of APO Driver 2.75 there is a entry called "DTS APO4.x for UWP (unworkable)".  What do you mean with this ?!  It doesnt work yet ?
> 
> ...



DTS APO4.x for UWP has restrictions, whitelightning.
meaning DTS APO4x works on few certain Realtek audio chipsets and apps like DTS Ultra X & DTS Sound Unbound won't work on most of them
the older DTS APO3x didn't have those kinds of restrictions.

btw Sound Blaster Connect UWP app updated to v2.2.15.0 in early July 2020 - the other Alan (AAF) has that updated SBConnect UWP app included in his recent reatlek dch driver mods.

and APO driver v2.76 recently came out


----------



## jamam (Jul 28, 2020)

APO Driver V2.76








						APO_Driver_2.7.6
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Update Nahimic 3 APO to 1.8.2


----------



## dododo (Jul 28, 2020)

No Nahimic in the future

Nahimic  by  SteelSeries


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi,
How can I decrease latency. I am experiencing audio delay.

I'm using: NVIDIA HDMI -> LG TV -> OPTICAL OUT -> HOME THEATER
I installed the APO DRIVER with DOLBY DS1 7.6.5.1. And in Product Config Tool I selected Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and installed the profiler.

Thx

Edit: I still facing when i use HDMI arc on my TV.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 31, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> Hi,
> How can I decrease latency. I am experiencing audio delay.
> 
> I'm using: NVIDIA HDMI -> LG TV -> OPTICAL OUT -> HOME THEATER
> ...


How much latency are you facing?


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Jul 31, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> How much latency are you facing?


About 25ms - 100ms, in some games has more delay.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 31, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> About 25ms - 100ms, in some games has more delay.


This is a normal latency.
Using DDL requires encoding the signal on the PC and decoding it on the receiver. Some minimum time is present.
You will not be able to reduce the time any furthur; the limit comes from Dolby Digital, the format itself.
DTS has lower latency by the format, you can reduce the delay a little bit; by 10ms usually, by using DTS Connect, if your receiver has DTS support.
If you want minimal latency, you will have to use stereo throughout though. Do not use any 5.1 encoding on PC or decoder (Prologic) on the receiver as all these requires some latency to work.


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Jul 31, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> This is a normal latency.
> Using DDL requires encoding the signal on the PC and decoding it on the receiver. Some minimum time is present.
> You will not be able to reduce the time any furthur; the limit comes from Dolby Digital, the format itself.
> DTS has lower latency by the format, you can reduce the delay a little bit; by 10ms usually, by using DTS Connect, if your receiver has DTS support.
> If you want minimal latency, you will have to use stereo throughout though. Do not use any 5.1 encoding on PC or decoder (Prologic) on the receiver as all these requires some latency to work.



On my previous motherboard I used Dolby Digital Live using SPDIF without Dolby Digital Plus Proflie.

The motherboard already supported DDL.

I never felt any delay in the audio.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 31, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> On my previous motherboard I used Dolby Digital Live using SPDIF without Dolby Digital Plus Proflie.
> 
> The motherboard already supported DDL.
> 
> I never felt any delay in the audio.


Open FX Configurator, remove contents under Local FX APO.
This  will disable only the Dolby Digital Plus app, and also remove stereo to 5.1 processing, but will lower latency a bit. Also try using DTS Connect if possible.


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Jul 31, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Open FX Configurator, remove contents under Local FX APO.
> This  will disable only the Dolby Digital Plus app, and also remove stereo to 5.1 processing, but will lower latency a bit. Also try using DTS Connect if possible.


Can I use DTS Connect over HDMI?

Local FX under Effect Configuration or Processing Modes Configuration?


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 1, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> Can I use DTS Connect over HDMI?
> 
> Local FX under or Processing Modes Configuration?



If your receiver supports dts.

Effect Configuration


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 1, 2020)

any progress about THX spatial audio ?


----------



## Jorgeapp (Aug 2, 2020)

Which is the best version of dolby audio enhancer? thoughts, opinions? any way i installed the STANDARD VERSION + AlanFinotty1995/AAFRealtekMod + AAF Optimus Sound 6.0.8960.1 (Signed) and its come with Dolby Atmos but the feature in the control panel "Dolby Home Theater" doesn't work at least a i dont notice any the difference bettween on/off in my 5.1 setup, same with "DTS Connect" also i notice nahimic was installed too but doesn't work at all so i uninstalled...

someone knows the differences between AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.8984.1 (Signed) and AAF Optimus Sound 6.0.8960.1 (Signed) ?











edit: i can update the app downloading one of this? or it can damage my installation?


----------



## BiggityBates (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a very generic question regarding audio enhancers. I have a Realtek ALC1220 using optical to a 2.1 soundbar. There are SO many different choices for enhancers, Dolby alone has like 25, there are a bunch of DTS, and all the others on that "Audio Enhancers" spreadsheet. I don't know much about what each one offers, but if anyone could give me advice on what I should use I would greatly appreciate it.

I basically want to simulate 5.1 surround sound from my 2.1 soundbar. I also occasionally use Turtle Beach headphones that I would like to simulate 7.1 if possible, but 5.1 will do. I would love to experience dolby atmos for headphones. So the one I know I want for sure is Dolby Atmos for Headphones. 

Would I benefit from ANY of the dolby atmos enhancers on my 2.1 soundbar over optical? Or the DTS equivalent to atmos would work too if I would be able to actually tell a difference. I just don't know which enhancers to use for my setup because I don't know what all the different ones do.

Thank you.


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 3, 2020)

anyone have realtek driver that support ALC1200 and have non-uwp console ? my windows somehow fucked and cant install uwp app. using asrock if that asus console are non-uwp then it should work if it could be installed.


also from testing DAX3 desktop, the driver is working properly only the app is hardware specific, the app will not open to let u config trough it. but it will run as default setting which is dynamic/auto profile.
are there other way to config which not to use the app ?


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Aug 4, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> If your receiver supports dts.
> 
> Effect Configuration


Thanks!
Using DTS actually significantly decreased latency.

Does DTS Connect have any equalizers? Is Local FX of any use?

Edit: Or some Loudness Equalization using NVIDIA HDMI with DTS Connect?


----------



## Cyble (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey guys,

Apologies if this is not the right spot but I didn't want to start a new thread yet. I have an odd problem. I have an ASUS TUF 505DT. It came pre-installed with DTS Headphone X v.1. I primarily use headphones and the DTS headphone menu is very limited.  The internal speakers menu allows for more options. The issue I'm having is I used to have loudness equalization as a toggle in Realtek Audio Console but it just disappeared out of nowhere. As a result, headphone volume is quite low in games/movies and I have to have volume at 100 for it to be even decent. I suspect DTS is the culprit even though it was working fine for 7 months. Reinstalling the Realtek driver brings the option back briefly but the moment I restart it's gone again. Uninstalling Headphone X doesn't help either since the DTS component driver seems to be somehow tied in with the Realtek driver.

I wonder if anyone has had the same problem? I was thinking that the DTS Sound Unbound app might offer more options to help with the loudness equalization but when I installed it, it didn't recognize Headphone X and only offers me to buy it. It's not a big deal if I do but I'm afraid it may further mess up the drivers since I already have DTS Headphone X working anyway. Right now the only way to bring back loudness equalization is through the generic MS driver and Sound Settings, which turns off Realtek and DTS.


----------



## dododo (Aug 9, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> APO Driver 2.7.5 allow installing DTS/Dolby Apps directly from MS Store.
> 
> View attachment 162454




win2004  ROG HDA 6.0.8967.1 

atmos 3.20602.609.0 √

atmos 3.20700.702.0 x


----------



## dododo (Aug 10, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> APO Driver 2.7.5 allow installing DTS/Dolby Apps directly from MS Store.
> 
> View attachment 162454




*alanfox2000 apo2.7.6 ATMOS 3.20700.702 X / *3.20602.609√
*Alan Finote DCH 6.0.8984.1 ATMOS *3.20700.702 √


----------



## slayer23 (Aug 10, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> Thanks!
> Using DTS actually significantly decreased latency.
> 
> Does DTS Connect have any equalizers? Is Local FX of any use?
> ...



Hey,

How did you manage to make DTS connect work on HDMI audio endpoint ? I tried that on mine and i can't hear audio on Youtube (Firefox) and VLC, i also get stability issues because of that.

Please let me know.


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Aug 10, 2020)

slayer23 said:


> Hey,
> 
> How did you manage to make DTS connect work on HDMI audio endpoint ? I tried that on mine and i can't hear audio on Youtube (Firefox) and VLC, i also get stability issues because of that.
> 
> Please let me know.


Yes, but sometimes won't work. To fix i change to Dolby Home Theater V4 and dismark Disable All Enhachements and go in Product Config Tool and choose DTS Connect again


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 11, 2020)

dododo said:


> *alanfox2000 apo2.7.6 ATMOS 3.20700.702 X / *3.20602.609√
> *Alan Finote DCH 6.0.8984.1 ATMOS *3.20700.702 √


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hunt3rAng3l said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm using the Product Configurator to install DTS Connect on Nvidia HDMI endpoint. Everything works accordingly and I'm getting 5.1 surround correctly. But the audio stops working from time to time and as soon as I try to open the sound control panel I get this error: "Audio enhancements for this device have been disabled."
> View attachment 156517
> ...


HI
I'm having the same problems. Managed to solve?


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 13, 2020)

@alanfox2000 will apo driver support dolby acess oem ?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Gianlucas94 (Aug 16, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> View attachment 165636View attachment 165637View attachment 165638


What'is that Enntertaiment Console?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 16, 2020)

Here are screens with the same patched drivers and dts x ultra supported but on 2 other version of realtek drivers: 7071 modded by wincreators https://mega.nz/file/2foihYhB#NI0Hkw0nUnKerP9dbh4cPkEw-8n4MuOauNYIaq3U_YU and lastest uad dch mod by Alan Finotty v8996.1 https://github.com/AlanFinotty1995/AAF_DCH_RealtekModded/releases
Dts x ultra i was enabled on windows 10 Enterprise 20h1 compilation 19041.450


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 16, 2020)

@H4cziLLa
how can i use asus HAD manager without asus mb ?
i want to use dolby access


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 16, 2020)

BastyTH said:


> @H4cziLLa
> how can i use asus HAD manager without asus mb ?
> i want to use dolby access


Asus mb isnt necessary for using dolby access.but You should know that dolby access is for windows 10 ONLY after PAYMENT in Microsoft store.any crack patch or fix for this dosent working. Dts sound unbound too. Only if You buy this.



H4cziLLa said:


> Asus mb isnt necessary for using dolby access.but You should know that dolby access is for windows 10 ONLY after PAYMENT in Microsoft store.any crack patch or fix for this dosent working. Dts sound unbound too. Only if You buy this.


You didnt have asus mb to using asus manager.


----------



## carlosedt (Aug 16, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 165240



I apologize to reach you here Alan, but please do you have a new RltkAPOU64 unlocked? I can only find an old one from you the version 640 I'm looking for a new version or specifically 773. Thank you very much!


----------



## misscarol (Aug 23, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Realtek UAD + DDL and Realtek UAD + DTSi, u have to choose one of them, install in disable driver signature enforcement mode..as for Realtek UWP control panel extract the RtkUWP_***_PreinstallKit file and double click on the appxbundle file @sput


I was looking for your stuffs, i used before for gaming is omg great very clean simple 
btw which one you recommend DTS or Dolby for RPG games?


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 25, 2020)

@H4cziLLa 
which driver i should use for asus HDA manager then ? i'm using ALC1200, try modded asus's ALC 1200A driver. still cant install


----------



## katapaltes (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello everyone,
Could someone tell me if what I'm trying to do is possible and if so, maybe even how to get it to work?  I've spent many hours without success banging on this.  I know this has been discussed before, but I can't find a way to play games and get surround sound through to my receiver.

I have an RX 470 on an old Dell Optiplex 3010 motherboard.  The motherboard doesn't have analog surround nor SPDIF output and my Yamaha receiver doesn't have HDMI.  The RX 470 is a Mining Edition, so it has only DVI (plus a DVI-to-HDMI adapter) to connect to my TV.  The Netflix Windows app can play surround in movies just fine like this: RX 470 -> DVI-HDMI adapter -> TV -> SPDIF -> Receiver.  Games only play in stereo.

DETAILS:
- Watching Netflix Windows 10 app, I have surround.  Voices come only from front speakers, surround effects come from rear speakers, and the 5.1-speaker Dolby indicator lights up on the AVR.
- In TV's Sound menu, "SPDIF Type" is now set to "Dolby Digital"; the other option is "PCM."
- Rtings.com says that my TV, a "TCL 1 Series/D100" (49D100), has "Audio Passthrough 5.1 Dolby Digital via Optical".  DTS via Optical is specifically called out as not supported at Rtings.com.
https://www.rtings.com/tv/tests/inputs/5-1-surround-audio-passthrough
- Amazingly, there is no proper manual available for my TV, not even a PDF.  I contacted TCL and they said there wasn't a manual and that I could just ask them questions.  

Using Windows Netflix app: With or without APO 2.7.4 driver, my receiver switches to 5.1 Dolby and I have effects coming from rear speakers.
Playing game (Prey 2017): Without APO 2.7.4 driver, my receiver displays two-channel PCM.  With APO driver, my receiver switches to 5.1 Dolby, but sound comes out only from front speakers.
FX Configurator has been run
My AMD video card/TV chosen as the Endpoint
Product Config Tool
Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (HDMI/SPDIF) or any of the other, similar ones chosen
Control Panel / Sound / My TV / Advanced tab / Dolby Digital chosen
Test button clicked and receiver switches to 5.1 Dolby Digital and plays left/right test tones
I can never make more than two speakers appear in Control Panel / Sound for my TV
This may not be a big deal because Netflix plays 5.1 with only two channels showing
Launch Prey and and receiver switches to 5.1 Dolby Digital and plays only through front channels, not the surround speakers.  I have not installed any of the .NET or Visual C++ packages/re-packs from the APO website.  I seem to have all the VC++ versions since 2008 (x86 and x64 versions) already installed, but I could be wrong on that.

The farthest I've gotten with APO playing games (only FX Configurator and Dolby DS1 7.6.5.1 chosen) is that Dolby Digital indicator lights up showing all six speakers (5.1) are in use, but no audio comes from the rear speakers.  If I once again fire up the Netflix app, I still get surround.

Am I right to think I can get 5.1 Dolby Digital working for games with my setup?  Do the games have to output in Dolby Digital, or is APO supposed to encode them for me?

I've wondered if it's because I only have two channels in Control Panel / Sound / <device> / Supported Formats, but then again, Dolby surround works great with the Netflix app with just those two channels.  I've tried all four "HDMI/SPDIF" options under Product Config Tool, each with Disable All Enhancements checked and unchecked.

I'm running Windows 10 version 1909 and have stayed away from Windows 10 version 2004 in case it's too new for APO Driver.

Any help you could provide would be huge.  Here's my viddy card   : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rx-470-mining-back-from-the-dead-zombie-edition.270576/


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 27, 2020)

katapaltes said:


> Hello everyone,
> Could someone tell me if what I'm trying to do is possible and if so, maybe even how to get it to work?  I've spent many hours without success banging on this.  I know this has been discussed before, but I can't find a way to play games and get surround sound through to my receiver.
> 
> I have an RX 470 on an old Dell Optiplex 3010 motherboard.  The motherboard doesn't have analog surround nor SPDIF output and my Yamaha receiver doesn't have HDMI.  The RX 470 is a Mining Edition, so it has only DVI (plus a DVI-to-HDMI adapter) to connect to my TV.  The Netflix Windows app can play surround in movies just fine like this: RX 470 -> DVI-HDMI adapter -> TV -> SPDIF -> Receiver.  Games only play in stereo.
> ...


Your setup is OK; the issue is in the games. Check if you find a setting of audio output in the game settings, and if it is present, set it to 5.1/multichannel. DD encoder from APO driver will encode the multichannel signal.
Also, netflix uses dolby digital bitstreaming, that's why you are getting 5.1 without using APO driver.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 28, 2020)

New DolbySoftwareComponent-3.20700.715.0 available from MS Update Catalog
It comes with a couple new dlls called Dax3DapControl.dll and DAXSSID.dll
DolbyAPOvlldp140.dll



			Microsoft Update Catalog
		


@alanfox2000


----------



## katapaltes (Aug 29, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Your setup is OK; the issue is in the games. Check if you find a setting of audio output in the game settings, and if it is present, set it to 5.1/multichannel. DD encoder from APO driver will encode the multichannel signal.
> Also, netflix uses dolby digital bitstreaming, that's why you are getting 5.1 without using APO driver.


So this is what happens when you only use a single game for testing...  Ugh!    Prey (2017) doesn't work with this setup, but as soon as I tried it with Alan Wake, Borderlands GOTY Enhanced, Tomb Raider, Half-Life Episode 2, and Left for Dead (all older games), they all worked.  Prey and Alien Isolation did not work (only played audio from front channels as far as I can tell).  Is it a known limitation that some games don't work  with APO Driver?  Thank you for the encouragement to keep trying.  I'll verify that Prey and Alien Isolation can play surround on a PC with analog surround outputs.  Neither has options for surround in their Audio menus, but I can't imagine that I haven't noticed them *not* playing surround sound previously.


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 29, 2020)

Jayce said:


> New DolbySoftwareComponent-3.20700.715.0 available from MS Update Catalog
> It comes with a couple new dlls called Dax3DapControl.dll and DAXSSID.dll
> DolbyAPOvlldp140.dll
> 
> ...



along with new Dolby SoftwareComponent HSA 3.20700.702.0 cab download that includes the updated .702 *dax3_swc_hsa.inf* file needed to download the Dolby v3.20700.702.0 UWP apps from the MS store.

v3.20700.702.0 of the Dolby UWP apps only work with the newest *dax3_swc_hsa.inf* file and won't work
with an older HSA inf file (like from v3.20602.609.0 as an older *dax3_swc_hsa.inf* file would download the older .609 Dolby apps)

HSA = hardware support application


----------



## jayf95 (Aug 30, 2020)

What is the best enhancer people use for music (for both listening to via receiver/speaker and headphones)? I've been using Dolby Home Theatre v4 for 8 years now and I find it makes a positive difference for music.

Also, I got a new receiver (yamaha rx-v585) and have noticed that my output from the PC is in dolby digital 5.1 but is only 48kz. 
1)Is this normal? 
2) After recently testing out the 192khz/24bit default format setting in the windows 10 setting (instead of dolby digital) which my receiver indicates outputs 192khz PCM. I found audio was "crisper" yet sounded kind of flat and lacked soundstage (which is where I feel dolby digital enhancements shine) Is there anyway to get dolby digital 192khz output?
3)I suppose another important factor is the sampling frequency of my music. If I play 88khz 24bit music using kodi using directsound output, my receiver sees it at 192khz (when the 192khz/24bit format is used), if wasapi output, its 88khz. But when the format is dolby digital, the receiver sees it as 48khz audio. Is the 192khz format spoofing something such that 88khz music shows on my receiver as 192khz?
thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 30, 2020)

jayf95 said:


> What is the best enhancer people use for music (for both listening to via receiver/speaker and headphones)? I've been using Dolby Home Theatre v4 for 8 years now and I find it makes a positive difference for music.
> 
> Also, I got a new receiver (yamaha rx-v585) and have noticed that my output from the PC is in dolby digital 5.1 but is only 48kz.
> 1)Is this normal?
> ...


The settings that you select in advanced properties determine the sampling rate output of shared mode output. This applies to directsound and wasapi shared mode output.
For Directsound, if the settings in the player differs from that the player chooses, Windows will resample the signal. This is why the 88.2KHz signal appears to have been upsampled, it is being resampled by Windows. You do not want this; the directsound resampler is not as good as player resampler in most cases, though at such high sample rate, you should not hear much difference. For WASAPI shared mode, the player is required to supply signal at the selected setting in the sound control panel, thus the player will always resample the signal if the source audio does not match shared mode sampling.
The DD encoder used on PC supports only 48KHz and operates in shared mode. Any signal which not 48KHz is resampled to 48KHz.
Supported sampling rates for DD the format are 32KHz, 44.1KHz, 48KHz.
WASAPI exclusive mode sets output sampling from what the player requests and supported b output device. If the player requests an inappropriate sampling rate, Windows sends an error to the player and the player may decide to resample and try another frequency, or give error message to user.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 31, 2020)

APO Driver [2.7.8] is out but
Dolby DAX API Service to 3.20700.715.0
Everything works expect  the sound effect doesn't. something that needs to be fixed.
I reinstalled it three times and sound effect for Dolby Atmos isn't working.

May seem like the removal of DolbyDspVllDp.dll by Dolby could be the reason.
Hopefully @alanfox2000 can find a way to make it work without the DolbyDspVllDp.dll.


----------



## katapaltes (Sep 1, 2020)

katapaltes said:


> So this is what happens when you only use a single game for testing...  Ugh!    Prey (2017) doesn't work with this setup, but as soon as I tried it with Alan Wake, Borderlands GOTY Enhanced, Tomb Raider, Half-Life Episode 2, and Left for Dead (all older games), they all worked.  Prey and Alien Isolation did not work (only played audio from front channels as far as I can tell).  Is it a known limitation that some games don't work  with APO Driver?  Thank you for the encouragement to keep trying.  I'll verify that Prey and Alien Isolation can play surround on a PC with analog surround outputs.  Neither has options for surround in their Audio menus, but I can't imagine that I haven't noticed them *not* playing surround sound previously.


The fix for Prey (2017) was to patch the broken XAudio2 files in Windows 10; this didn't seem to fix Alien Isolation: https://blog.klauspost.com/xaudio2-dolby-digital-live-patcher/
Does anyone know if APO Driver has this functionality built into it, or should I just continue to use the patcher above?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 1, 2020)

Jayce said:


> APO Driver [2.7.8] is out but
> Dolby DAX API Service to 3.20700.715.0
> Everything works expect  the sound effect doesn't. something that needs to be fixed.
> I reinstalled it three times and sound effect for Dolby Atmos isn't working.
> ...


In the *Dolby APO Software Component 3.20700.715.0*, the *Dolby DAX API Service (DAX3API.exe)* is totally dependent on: *Dax3DapControl.dll* and *DAXSSID.dll*, both also need to be copied to the same directory where the Dolby service executable is located. *(%SystemRoot%\System32\dolbyaposvc)*.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> In the *Dolby APO Software Component 3.20700.715.0*, the *Dolby DAX API Service (DAX3API.exe)* is totally dependent on: *Dax3DapControl.dll* and *DAXSSID.dll*, both also need to be copied to the same directory where the Dolby service executable is located. *(%SystemRoot%\System32\dolbyaposvc)*.


When I installed @alanfox2000's APO Driver 2.7.8 which has *Component 3.20700.715.0.  he had DAX3API.exe with Dax3DapControl.dll and DAXSSID.dll in the same folder which was dolbyaposvc*

@Alan Finote did you get it work from your end?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 1, 2020)

Jayce said:


> @Alan Finote did you get it work from your end?


YES.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> YES.


Did you use your mod or APO Driver 2.7.8?

I can try it again.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 1, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Did you use your mod or APO Driver 2.7.8?


My mod.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> My mod.


I'll let you know how it goes, I'm going to try it again.

From @alanfox2000's APO Driver 2.7.8(*Dolby APO Software Component 3.20700.715.0* ). Here's how the files are in same folder(dolbyaposvc) and dolby atmos speaker system shows it working but the sound effect doesn't work. I even have audio enhancement enabled in the sound devices tab.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 1, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I'll let you know how it goes, I'm going to try it again.
> 
> From @alanfox2000's APO Driver 2.7.8(*Dolby APO Software Component 3.20700.715.0* ). Here's how the files are in same folder(dolbyaposvc) and dolby atmos speaker system shows it working but the sound effect doesn't work.
> View attachment 167349View attachment 167351


Dolby Service is running?


----------



## Jayce (Sep 1, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> Dolby Service is running?


 yeah it shows it running. I don't know why the sound effect isn't working, I even have the audio enhancement enabled in windows audio devices.

update: just tried your mod dolby atmos and the sound effect difference doesn't work either but it shows in the app and task manager the dolby service running.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 1, 2020)

Jayce said:


> yeah it shows it running. I don't know why the sound effect isn't working, I even have the audio enhancement enabled in windows audio devices.
> 
> update: just tried your mod dolby atmos and the sound effect difference doesn't work either but it shows in the app and task manager the dolby service running.


Try XML 3.2.0, still working


----------



## Jayce (Sep 1, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> Try XML 3.2.0, still working
> 
> View attachment 167361
> View attachment 167362


I'll try it later on today. Late currently in east coast
I was trying to do 3.3.3 XML in previous post.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 1, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> Try XML 3.2.0, still working
> 
> View attachment 167361
> View attachment 167362


@alanfox2000 I noticed here that you use version 1.3.4.0 of A-Volute APO4, and it is marked as "Unworkable". You can downgrade to version 1.2.2.0 of A-Volute APO4, this is fully functional. I also had problems with version 1.3.4.0. It's just a tip.




Regarding the failure to start the Dolby service, the solution is to copy ALL the XML and configuration files to the service directory (*%SystemRoot%\System32\dolbyaposvc*), BUT it is also mandatory to copy an XML file called *Default.xml* . Following these recommendations, the service will start up correctly.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 1, 2020)

Nahimic APO 4 is design for HWID start with INTELAUDIO. I cannot test it since my MB is audio chips start with HDAUDIO.
Doesn't have Dolby service problem, just found out the newer XML version from ASUS realtek driver using DolbyAPOv2100.dll. (SFX APO)
Tested the SFX Effects surround, dialogue, volume leveler not appiled using newer XML version.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 1, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> Try XML 3.2.0, still working
> 
> View attachment 167361
> View attachment 167362


Yeah dolby sound effect doesn't work for both 3.2.0 xml/3.3.3 xml for some reason. Especially when I put default.xml in the main folder
I am sure you know by now since you removed Dolby XML 3.2 / 3.3 Product Config


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 1, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Yeah dolby sound effect doesn't work for both 3.2.0 xml/3.3.3 xml for some reason. Especially when I put default.xml in the main folder
> I am sure you know by now since you removed Dolby XML 3.2 / 3.3 Product Config


I upload Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar and update Dolby installation instruction. It should 100% work anyway


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 1, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> I cannot test it since my MB is audio chips start with HDAUDIO.


My machine's Realtek onboard audio chip also has the HDAUDIO enumerator, but still, the A-Volute APO4 works perfectly.


----------



## DriVE654 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello guys, 
I have a [quite noob] question - just replaced SPDIF connection of my PC (W10 1903 build 18362) to AV with an HDMI cable hence all trustworthy enhancements from Alan don't work anymore as the current output device is not Realtek but AMD video card. 
I am halfway through installing APO driver and realize that I don't fully understand which modules do I actually need.
Normally I use EQ and "speaker fill" to upmix music from 2.0 to 5.1 which was previously accomplished by some combination of Dolby Atmos and Nahimic from Alan's pack.
Considering that HDMI connection is not encoded by either Dolby or DTS and is in fact just a bunch of uncompressed PCM channels, I guess none of the above would do the trick?
Please advise which modules are "must have" for the first try so that I start with those. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 1, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> I upload Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar and update Dolby installation instruction. It should 100% work anyway


I clean installed APO Driver 2.7.9 and used the Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar XML preset andcdolby apo wrapper config and the sound effect just doesn't work, playing from netflix, youtube, chrome, etc. (Intel display audio)
It all runs probably expect Dolby effect.

Believe me, I want really want it to work.

Can't be a issue with my PC if previous APO Driver 2.7.7 has the sound effect of Dolby Atmos using HDMI.  Just hoping for new APO Driver to work with new files


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 2, 2020)

@Jayce, the effects not appiled may caused by HDMI.
Since Dolby UWP APO is design for 3.5mm jack, HDMI may have problem
I don't have any device that can connect with HDMI cable to do a testing.

You may do a test for your Intel Display Audio :
APO Driver 2.7.9 -> Apo Wrapper ->

Install "Dolby Atmos" app for sound effects test
then try setting Composite Steam FX APO to different Dolby APO SFX GUID & use different XML version combination

Dolby APO SFX GUID
{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
{D9916F9F-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}  < for Gaming
{EFC7A7B3-40A7-4601-ABC1-878CD5EAE544}
{1BEDAECC-55F6-4149-95D9-A707A2FB4134}


----------



## some53 (Sep 3, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> I upload Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar and update Dolby installation instruction. It should 100% work anyway


Hello, Dolby was working perfectly until this new version. I can't make it working. I clean installed APO driver and updated VisualCppRedist, copied new profile to %SystemRoot%\System32\dolbyaposvc. Dolby is turned on but not processing it. Can you pleases tell me what I'm missing?


----------



## Jayce (Sep 3, 2020)

some53 said:


> Hello, Dolby was working perfectly until this new version. I can't make it working. I clean installed APO driver and updated VisualCppRedist, copied new profile to %SystemRoot%\System32\dolbyaposvc. Dolby is turned on but not processing it. Can you pleases tell me what I'm missing?


Yeah, I been having the same exact problem. It was working fine in APO Driver 2.7.7 but after hasn't worked properly. I been trying to let @alanfox2000 know so he can fix it. I told him it wasn't an issue from my end because it worked perfectly before APO Drivers 2.7.8 and 2.7.9.

I did every troubleshooting methods known to man. I ruled out the possibility of it being a problem from my end

It has to be an issue with the new dlls coding or not properly configurated with the rest of the files, it needs to be done properly.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 4, 2020)

Testing environment:
Windows 10 Enterprise build 19041.450
Dolby DAX API Service 3.20700.715.0
Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming  3.20703.732 <--App recently update today
Stereo channel (3.5mm jack)
XML from Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar
3rd Effects with Realtek Effects -> Dolby DAX3 (APO Wrapper).

Edge UWP
Sound stop after changes on graphic equalizer









Edge (Chromium)
Sound stop after changes on graphic equalizer, restart the audio service and the sound resume  (probably the problem is between the browser and Dolby APO EFX DolbyAPOvlldp.dll)









Firefox x64
Everything working fine, the recording video have recording issue while sliding levels up and downs (the sound still there while sliding )


----------



## Dionic (Sep 5, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Yeah, I been having the same exact problem. It was working fine in APO Driver 2.7.7 but after hasn't worked properly. I been trying to let @alanfox2000 know so he can fix it. I told him it wasn't an issue from my end because it worked perfectly before APO Drivers 2.7.8 and 2.7.9.
> 
> I did every troubleshooting methods known to man. I ruled out the possibility of it being a problem from my end
> 
> It has to be an issue with the new dlls coding or not properly configurated with the rest of the files, it needs to be done properly.


APO Drivers  2.7.9. missing file. I added the original one below. Everything is working well for me now.
C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc


----------



## Jayce (Sep 5, 2020)

Dionic said:


> APO Drivers  2.7.9. missing file. I added the original one below. Everything is working well for me now.
> C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc



It doesn't work with your file, because this file was already present in dolbyaposvc folder for APO Driver 2.7.9, you didn't read my post properly.I said did every troubleshooting methods I could do known to man to rule out any possibility it was a issue on my end, which it isn't. I said that Dolby service runs properly but no sound effect processing is working!!  (Clean installed Dolby as well and no sound)
APO driver 2.7.9 just needs to be fixed.
I know for sure because 2.7.7 is last working APO Driver with Dolby Atmos processing effect works

Even alanfox2000 seems to have acknowledged that there's a issue with dlls which is causing the effect not working or not working for long.


alanfox2000 said:


> Testing environment:
> 
> Windows 10 Enterprise build 19041.450
> 
> ...



@alanfox2000 will XMLs 3.2.1, 3.3.1, 3.4.2 and 3.4.1 be the XMLs versions to replace 3.2.0 and 3.3.0 versions for all Dolby UWP apps?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Sep 5, 2020)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 will XMLs 3.2.1, 3.3.1, 3.4.2 and 3.4.1 be the XMLs versions to replace 3.2.0 and 3.3.0 versions for all Dolby UWP apps?



No, the SFX Effects surround, dialogue, volume leveler not appiled on 3.5mm jacks using XMLs 3.2.1/3.3.1/3.4.2/3.4.1.


----------



## Dionic (Sep 6, 2020)

Jayce said:


> It doesn't work with your file, because this file was already present in dolbyaposvc folder for APO Driver 2.7.9, you didn't read my post properly.I said did every troubleshooting methods I could do known to man to rule out any possibility it was a issue on my end, which it isn't. I said that Dolby service runs properly but no sound effect processing is working!!  (Clean installed Dolby as well and no sound)
> APO driver 2.7.9 just needs to be fixed.
> I know for sure because 2.7.7 is last working APO Driver with Dolby Atmos processing effect works
> 
> ...


I copied Default_settings.xml to folder C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc and added from the archive Dolby_Profiles_09012020 from the folder DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystemforGaming profile and then rebooted the PC. Then again via FX Configurator I activated Dolby DAX3 UWP (APO Wrapper) on the active output and everything works fine for me. I don't see any crashes or outages.


----------



## ExpertZP (Sep 7, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> My machine's Realtek onboard audio chip also has the HDAUDIO enumerator, but still, the A-Volute APO4 works perfectly.
> View attachment 167403
> View attachment 167404
> View attachment 167405


I don't understand why I always have such an inscription on the control panel "These drivers are not supported by the system or the driver is installed incorrectly"! and on Sonic and Nakhimik it is the same. Sound chip - 0892 & SUBSYS_1462D793!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 7, 2020)

ExpertZP said:


> I don't understand why I always have such an inscription on the control panel "These drivers are not supported by the system or the driver is installed incorrectly"! and on Sonic and Nakhimik it is the same. Sound chip - 0892 & SUBSYS_1462D793!View attachment 167899View attachment 167899


*ExpertZP* Try the most recent version.


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 7, 2020)

For Those who was experiencing delay using Dolby Digital Live via HDMI ARC. the LG's TVS has some problem with dolby. The only way is with DTS

Dolby Forums
Reddit About


----------



## Hunt3rAng3l (Sep 7, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> For Those who was experiencing delay using Dolby Digital Live via HDMI ARC. the LG's TVS has some problem with dolby. The only way is with DTS
> 
> Dolby Forums
> Reddit About



The problem with DTS is if you let the PC idle for a while when you want to use it gives this error as mentioned in other replies: "Audio enhancements for this device have been disabled."


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hunt3rAng3l said:


> The problem with DTS is if you let the PC idle for a while when you want to use it gives this error as mentioned in other replies: "Audio enhancements for this device have been disabled."



Yes, with me is the same thing. I Only wish that DTS has some enhancements like the dolby home theater, the voice in games are low and the effects are loud. Before with loudness equalization i can resolve this.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 8, 2020)

Jayce said:


> How did you manage to get Dolby software component 3.20700.725.0, I couldn't find it on MS Update Catalog?


*Jayce* and *AlanFox2000*, Use this, signed by WHQL.


----------



## baribal (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi All. I have the same issue as *Jayce.*
Dolby APO3 stopped working for me - when you click on profiles in UWP app (Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming 3.20703.732) or switch it off completely nothing changes in terms of sound (no sound effect processing is working). Seems happened after I installed APO driver 2.7.9. Used Dolby_Profiles_09012020. Tried also to stop APO service, copy newer dolby software components from the post above from *Alan Finote *and start APO service - no luck. Just sound volume level increased when you apply Dolby APO3 via product config tool. If you uninstal APO driver completely and restart PC sound volume level is decreased again to the original level. So seems Dolby APO3 only works for the volume sound boost and that is it.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 10, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> *Jayce* and *AlanFox2000*, Use this, signed by WHQL.



v3.20700.725.0 of Dolby SWC component is included in the 9008.1 Realtek UAD Lenovo driver 




baribal said:


> Hi All. I have the same issue as *Jayce.*
> Dolby APO3 stopped working for me - when you click on profiles in UWP app (Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming 3.20703.732) or switch it off completely nothing changes in terms of sound (no sound effect processing is working). Seems happened after I installed APO driver 2.7.9. Used Dolby_Profiles_09012020. Tried also to stop APO service, copy newer dolby software components from the post above from *Alan Finote *and start APO service - no luck. Just sound volume level increased when you apply Dolby APO3 via product config tool. If you uninstal APO driver completely and restart PC sound volume level is decreased again to the original level. So seems Dolby APO3 only works for the volume sound boost and that is it.



try downgrading the Dolby Atmos app from 3.20703.732 to an older version (meaning remove the existing app and install an older one like 3.20700.702.0)

I'm not using the 3.20703.732 version yet and using an older version

Dolby Atmos for Gaming app has slightly lesser options (fewer custom profiles) than with the Dolby Audio Premium & Dolby Atmos (non-gaming) apps


----------



## Jayce (Sep 10, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> v3.20700.725.0 of Dolby SWC component is included in the 9008.1 Realtek UAD Lenovo driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried APO Driver 2.7.9 with Atmos, if so how did it go for you since there's no sound effect processing?


----------



## some53 (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello @Jayce, have you tried #2,147 posted by *Alan Finote? is it working for you?*


----------



## Jayce (Sep 12, 2020)

some53 said:


> Hello @Jayce, have you tried #2,147 posted by *Alan Finote? is it working for you?*


The sound effect for Dolby isn't working for me still even with newer version for the dlls. @alanfox2000 or some audio engineer needs figure out how to properly configure the dlls.


----------



## some53 (Sep 15, 2020)

I've updated APO version to 2.8.0 but still Dolby is not working, it does show processing but in reality, it isn't. However DTS is working just fine though.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 19, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> No, the SFX Effects surround, dialogue, volume leveler not appiled on 3.5mm jacks using XMLs 3.2.1/3.3.1/3.4.2/3.4.1.


I'm currently using 3.4.2 XML version with APO Driver 2.7.7 and dialogue enhancer , surround virtualizer, and volume leveler works properly on HDMI Connection.

 How I get dolby to work on hdmi connection: open up fx configurator from APO Driver, select intel display audio,  3rd effects only and dolby atmos v3 config and apply and restart. And it works for my HDMI soundbar with 5.1.


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 19, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I'm currently using 3.4.2 XML version with APO Driver 2.7.7 and dialogue enhancer , surround virtualizer, and volume leveler works properly on HDMI Connection.
> 
> How I get dolby to work on hdmi connection: open up fx configurator from APO Driver, select intel display audio,  3rd effects only and dolby atmos v3 config and apply and restart. And it works for my HDMI soundbar with 5.1.


Hi
I tried to do it that way:
When installing APO2.8.0 i selected Dolby DAX API Service and under *"Unlock Install Apps From Microsoft Store"* I selected *dolby atmos for gaming and dolby atmos speaker system for gaming*. I pasted the XML from the *DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystemforGaming* folder in the *Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar* file into the folder: *C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc*.

I edited the default.xml file on the line ch_count = 6
In product config tool i selected the audio output of my Nvidia video card and in product config tool i selected the Dolby Dax3 APO and applied it.
Right after I restarted the dolby service.

But When I'm going to do an audio test this error is show.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 19, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> Hi
> I tried to do it that way:
> When installing APO2.8.0 i selected Dolby DAX API Service and under *"Unlock Install Apps From Microsoft Store"* I selected *dolby atmos for gaming and dolby atmos speaker system for gaming*. I pasted the XML from the DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystemforGaming folder in the Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar file into the folder: C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc.
> 
> ...


Restarted PC? If not, do that, retest and report.


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 19, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Restarted PC? If not, do that, retest and report.



I just did it and it didn't work


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 19, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> I just did it and it didn't work


You selected this one, right?


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 19, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> You selected this one, right?
> View attachment 169213


*That:*




*The app opens:*


----------



## Jayce (Sep 19, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> *That:*
> View attachment 169214
> 
> *The app opens:*
> ...


But the Million Dollar question is, whether the dolby atmos sound effect difference works when you turn it off and on when listening to music/videos.


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 20, 2020)

Jayce said:


> But the Million Dollar question is, whether the dolby atmos sound effect difference works when you turn it off and on when listening to music/videos.


Really don't know, is the first time that i try.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 20, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> Really don't know, is the first time that i try.


well try it out, but it definitely won't work at all. I am referring to the sound effect processing. Everything else will work like the service running and the app able the run expect the sound effect difference


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 20, 2020)

Jayce said:


> well try it out, but it definitely won't work at all. I am referring to the sound effect processing. Everything else will work like the service running and the app able the run expect the sound effect difference


When i select in product config tool the Dolby DAX3 UWP the sound dont even works


----------



## Jayce (Sep 20, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> When i select in product config tool the Dolby DAX3 UWP the sound dont even works


That's because Dolby made a big update to the dolby dll drivers and @alanfox2000 hasn't figured out that he needs to configurate all the dlls to work together.


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 20, 2020)

Jayce said:


> That's because Dolby made a big update to the dolby dll drivers and @alanfox2000 hasn't figured out that he needs to configurate all the dlls to work together.


Thanks! I'll use DTS Connect for gaming in 5.1 and Dolby Home Theater V4 for MUSIC/VIDEO.

Do you guys know a way to use a loudness equalization with DTS Connect APO? I has some delays with Dolby Home Theater V4


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> I just did it and it didn't work


In your picture it looks like your TV (has only 2.0) and your nVidia gpu couldn't send 5.1 to it?
I have a LG TV too. So I know my TV can't receive 5.1 PCM, only 2.0 PCM through HDMI-In.
My LG TV can send 5.1 sound only if a TV show sends a DD signal through Toslink or via ARC to my AVR.

So in my opinion you can't send a DD or DTS signal from the gpu's output though LG TV to your audio amp (p.e. AVR).
Your could send 5.1 other ways (second HDMI, analoge or S/PDIF). S/PDIF / Toslink should do it, if DDL+ or DTS-C is enabled.


----------



## FatalErrur (Sep 20, 2020)

Доброго времени суток, скачал последнюю версию, установил всё по инструкци. Драйвер стоит https://github.com/pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic/releases последний, служба стартует и сразу же останавливается, в приложениях написано нет доступа. как решить?
прощу прощения за не английский =)

Good day, downloaded the latest version, installed everything according to the instructions. The driver costs https://github.com/pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic/releases last, the service starts and stops (








						DropMeFiles – free one-click file sharing service
					

Share your pictures, send large videos, exchange music or transfer big files. No registration required. Unlimited upload/download speed.




					dropmefiles.com
				



)
immediately, the applications say there is no access. how to solve?

sorry for not English =)


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 20, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> In your picture it looks like your TV (has only 2.0) and your nVidia gpu couldn't send 5.1 to it?
> I have a LG TV too. So I know my TV can't receive 5.1 PCM, only 2.0 PCM through HDMI-In.
> My LG TV can send 5.1 sound only if a TV show sends a DD signal through Toslink or via ARC to my AVR.
> 
> ...


I can,

*With this:*




*Or this:*




I play all my games in 5.1 using one of those options via HDMI ARC.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

Really? The 5.1 DD/DTS signal gets passthrough the LG TV via ARC to your AVR?
Is it really 5.1 ... or just 2.0 DD (with little Dolby PL II infos in it) ... and your AVR upscaling the 2.0 to 5.1 ProLogic II?
If yes, I like that. 

I tried Dolby Home Theater V4, but it's not good for gaming.

Which driver did you use (Alan Finote's or just APO2.80)?


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 20, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Really? The 5.1 DD/DTS signal gets passthrough the LG TV via ARC to your AVR?
> Is it really 5.1 ... or just 2.0 DD (with little Dolby PL II infos in it) ... and your AVR upscaling the 2.0 to 5.1 ProLogic II?
> If yes, I like that.
> 
> ...


Yes, i play everything in real 5.1. I'm using the Latest version of the APODRIVER.

*In the installer select those options:*













*Here you download the dolby home theater V4.*
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/j17n6feipr6w7/PCEE4


In your TV change the Digital Sound Out from PCM to AUTO.

Remember to go on advanced tab of your sound device and change default format to DD or DTS.

Do you know how to use the FX configurator?


----------



## Jayce (Sep 20, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> Yes, i play everything in real 5.1. I'm using the Latest version of the APODRIVER.
> 
> *In the installer select those options:*
> 
> ...


how is the sound of dolby home theater v4 for movies/music in 5.1 hdmi ? I don't expect to be way better than dolby atmos by no means


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

@Jayce
My experience is that DHT4 can fillup Speakers (2.0 -> 5.1), when it's switched "on".
Then it could also make sound louder with intelligent equalizer, dialogue enhancer and Loudness equalization.

I don't like this only "making louder". My sound system is loud enough.
So both DHT4 is okay in (upfilling LS, make sound more present).

@Gianlucas94
Okay - thanks for sharing, especially your configuration of APO. I know both programs and check it again.
And yes "digital output" in my TV is still on "Auto" ... and supported formats are DD & DTS (no changes can be done here).





My experience: the Denon-AVR is doing a better job in filling up loudspeakers than DHT4 with Dolby PL II (cinema / movie).
I'll check it again with your settings .

***


Gianlucas94 said:


> Yes, i play everything in real 5.1. I'm using the Latest version of the APODRIVER.


Using DHT4 is not what I would call "real 5.1". 

If a game is detecting a TV with PCM 2.0 @ up to 24 Bit / 48 kHz & 5.1 DD/DTS, it'll use 2.0 PCM in 99% of cases.
I don't know any game that owns a license for DD or DTS. If I know that wrong, plz correct me.

If you wanna use real 5.1, then the output sound device has to support it.
That only happens in that case if DDL+ or DTS-C is on. They may tell the game, that the output is capable 5.1.
But does DHT4 really do the same?

***

I don't know much about the FX configurator. It would be nice to get hints for that, thanks!


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> Do you guys know a way to use a loudness equalization with DTS Connect APO?


You have nVidia graphics card - I have AMD and loudness equalization is possible:





Which driver do you use (from M$, nVidia or different)?
Ah, you may use DHT4 driver ...


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 20, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @Jayce
> My experience is that DHT4 can fillup Speakers (2.0 -> 5.1), when it's switched "on".
> Then it could also make sound louder with intelligent equalizer, dialogue enhancer and Loudness equalization.
> 
> ...


DDL/DTS-C, even on official devices (tested with SoundBlaster Omni), do not report 5.1 as device support directly to applications; usually only stereo is reported as supported. But multichannel can be set in games and the 5.1 signal will be encoded as is. Games do not require DD/DTS licensing for DDL/DTS-C to work.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes, your are right ... & ... No, you are not right. 

I have experienced too, that DDL/DTS-C not reports 5.1 to the games.
That's why I wrote "may", because I didn't know exactly. 



CityCultivator said:


> Games do not require DD/DTS licensing for DDL/DTS-C to work.


I didn't meant that like you had written. 
I know, that DDL/DTS-C has nothing to do with DD/DTS output capablity of applications.
Most video players could output DD/DTS if there's a 5.1 sound track in the file - games (maybe) not.

So: your solution depends on games that support forcing multichannel audio output. These fact is really rare to find. 
That's why another solution is what I wanna find out.

Virtual Cable may be one other solution for that, so games gets reported by the output device (VC) a 5.1 signal.
But 5.1 capability depends on the used VC software. And for every other game you has to change the VC to 2.0, 5.1 or 7.1. 

So thanks for clearing that out a bit!


----------



## baribal (Sep 20, 2020)

So what is the currently working Dolby Atmos solution atm? With both 2.7.7 and 2.8.0 APO drivers and latest .732 and previous .702 UWP apps I can't make Dolby Atmos Speaker System to work correctly. Turning OFF and ON Dolby Atmos in UWP GUI doesn't make any difference to sound. Even stopping DAX service does nothing. But Graphic Equalizer is working in the Personalize tab. However switching OFF and ON Sound Virtualizer, Dialog Enchancer, Volume Leveler also does no changes to the sound. Only if I remove APO driver completely and restart I feel that the sound changed drastically - seems like some effects are working in the Dolby Atmos even if DAX service is not running. I tried 3.2.0 xml from Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar and 3.4.2 xml from the test archive provided here recently.

Another thing is when I switch my Creative AE-9 sounds card to the Direct Headphones mode (SBX and all creative "improvements" are switched off), put the card into the Stereo mode and have APO driver uninstalled I still hear sounds from all 5.1 or 7.1 channels in demos in Potplayer (output mode is Same as Input, so Windows mixer is used). So smth is doing HRTF 5.1->2.0. Do you folks maybe know some software etc. which can visualize/determine the audio signal path in OS so I could find what is doing this downmix?


----------



## Gianlucas94 (Sep 20, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> Yes, your are right ... & ... No, you are not right.
> 
> I have experienced too, that DDL/DTS-C not reports 5.1 to the games.
> That's why I wrote "may", because I didn't know exactly.
> ...


Here, I configured my audio output to use Dolby Home Theater V4. In the game he already detects that it is a 5.1 sound system. There are no settings in the game to choose the number of channels. Dolby Home Theater only upscales when the content is stereo when it is 5.1 it only uses audio enhancements.








But here when I use Dolby Digital in games I feel a delay in the audio. I saw it in some forums and it has to do with the LG TV.
But the DTS in my home theater system the sound is unbalanced. The voices are very low, but the effects are very loud.
With Dolby Home Theater it's perfect, if it weren't for the delay. 


What games have you had problems with? 
There are some DLLs that force games to detect 5.1 sound. Not many games I needed to use. In The Witcher 3 I had to use it  ff you need, I can upload it for you.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

Gianlucas94 said:


> There are some DLLs that force games to detect 5.1 sound. Not many games I needed to use. In The Witcher 3 I had to use it ff you need


With this patched 5.1 Xaudio2.dll's you can make AC IV Black Flag compatible to 5.1 too.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 20, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> @Jayce
> My experience is that DHT4 can fillup Speakers (2.0 -> 5.1), when it's switched "on".
> Then it could also make sound louder with intelligent equalizer, dialogue enhancer and Loudness equalization.
> 
> ...



so your saying that it's not really good for real 5.1?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

I only tested it a bit in the last couple of days.

For music it should be okay. It fills more the room.
For movies it fills up speakers okay, but there's no special surround sound ( like I know from Dolby ProLogic II ).
It's more like "stereo with multichannel speakers", if you know what I mean?
PL II can produce rain in the background to rain from the rear speakers.

What is your experience?


----------



## Jayce (Sep 20, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> I only tested it a bit in the last couple of days.
> 
> For music it should be okay. It fills more the room.
> For movies it fills up speakers okay, but there's no special surround sound ( like I know from Dolby ProLogic II ).
> ...


I never tried. I have a 5.1 sound bar system with two rears, I just was looking to boost volume little bit. But it seems like dolby atmos from apo driver 2.7.7 sounds the best.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Sep 20, 2020)

Maybe DHT4 is the tiny version of D Atmos ...  ??

What do I need to install Dolby Atmos on Win7 and on Win10?

On Win10 there are a lot of apps, but which is good & what sound would it make? Only highlifting like Yamaha AVRs or something special?

For Win7 I don't know any program. APO 2.8 has it in the options, but I need a driver or programm to install. Win10 apps aren't useful.



Gianlucas94 said:


> When I'm going to do an audio test this error is show.
> View attachment 169211



This is through Windows Driver Model (WDM). Apps or programs get this audio output exclusivly.
So if an app, program or task use this output, then other could not. The sound test couldn't thatswhy you get this little nice 3rror.   

P.e.: my Voicemeeter mixer can use three hardware audio outputs. If WDM, then exclusive & forbidden for others.
If MME or KS, then is no problem to share the output device with other tasks.
On the well side WDM has little buffer size of 512, where MME has 1024.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 21, 2020)

baribal said:


> So what is the currently working Dolby Atmos solution atm? With both 2.7.7 and 2.8.0 APO drivers and latest .732 and previous .702 UWP apps I can't make Dolby Atmos Speaker System to work correctly. Turning OFF and ON Dolby Atmos in UWP GUI doesn't make any difference to sound. Even stopping DAX service does nothing. But Graphic Equalizer is working in the Personalize tab. However switching OFF and ON Sound Virtualizer, Dialog Enchancer, Volume Leveler also does no changes to the sound. Only if I remove APO driver completely and restart I feel that the sound changed drastically - seems like some effects are working in the Dolby Atmos even if DAX service is not running. I tried 3.2.0 xml from Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar and 3.4.2 xml from the test archive provided here recently.
> 
> Another thing is when I switch my Creative AE-9 sounds card to the Direct Headphones mode (SBX and all creative "improvements" are switched off), put the card into the Stereo mode and have APO driver uninstalled I still hear sounds from all 5.1 or 7.1 channels in demos in Potplayer (output mode is Same as Input, so Windows mixer is used). So smth is doing HRTF 5.1->2.0. Do you folks maybe know some software etc. which can visualize/determine the audio signal path in OS so I could find what is doing this downmix?


27.7 is the currently working dolby atmos effect atm. anything above isn't working at all.


----------



## baribal (Sep 21, 2020)

Jayce said:


> 27.7 is the currently working dolby atmos effect atm. anything above isn't working at all.


2.7.7 and and latest UWP app 3.20703.732? For me not - reinstalled APO driver and that didn't help. Which Windows build do you have? I have 19042.508. Maybe I need to re-install Windows after playing around with APO drivers reinstallation multiple time. 

This is my config:


```
[MFX]
[EFX]
[KDSFX]
[KDMFX]
[KDEFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[CompositeSFX]
{0EBD8505-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeMFX]
{0EBD8506-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeEFX]
{0EBD8507-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeKDSFX]
{0EBD8508-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeKDMFX]
{0EBD8509-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9
[CompositeKDEFX]
{0EBD8510-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeOSFX]
{0EBD8511-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeOMFX]
{0EBD8511-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFx]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingKDSFx]
[ProcessingKDMFX]
[ProcessingKDEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingOMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[Notes]
```


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 21, 2020)

baribal said:


> 2.7.7 and and latest UWP app 3.20703.732? For me not - reinstalled APO driver and that didn't help. Which Windows build do you have? I have 19042.508. Maybe I need to re-install Windows after playing around with APO drivers reinstallation multiple time.
> 
> This is my config:
> 
> ...


Try This:

```
[SFX]
[MFX]
[EFX]
[KDSFX]
[KDMFX]
[KDEFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[CompositeSFX]
{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
{D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeKDSFX]
[CompositeKDMFX]
[CompositeKDEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFx]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingMFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingKDSFx]
[ProcessingKDMFX]
[ProcessingKDEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
```


----------



## Jayce (Sep 21, 2020)

```
[MFX]
[EFX]
[KDSFX]
[KDMFX]
[KDEFX]
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[CompositeSFX]
{0EBD8505-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeMFX]
{0EBD8506-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeEFX]
{0EBD8507-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeKDSFX]
{0EBD8508-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeKDMFX]
{0EBD8509-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9
[CompositeKDEFX]
{0EBD8510-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeOSFX]
{0EBD8511-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeOMFX]
{0EBD8511-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFx]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingKDSFx]
[ProcessingKDMFX]
[ProcessingKDEFX]
[ProcessingOSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[ProcessingOMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
[Notes]
```
[/QUOTE]

I have windows 10 1941.508 and the dolby atmos config, I use with apo driver 2.7.7 for use product config non dolby gaming -> Dolby DAX3 UWP (APIv3.xxxxx, XML 3.3.0) OR product config for gaming: Dolby DAX3 UWP (APIv3.xxxxx - Gaming, XML 3.3.0) and apply it and make sure you put the xml files in dolbyaposvc and then restart pc


----------



## baribal (Sep 25, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I have windows 10 1941.508 and the dolby atmos config, I use with apo driver 2.7.7 for use product config non dolby gaming -> Dolby DAX3 UWP (APIv3.xxxxx, XML 3.3.0) OR product config for gaming: Dolby DAX3 UWP (APIv3.xxxxx - Gaming, XML 3.3.0) and apply it and make sure you put the xml files in dolbyaposvc and then restart pc


And what xml version are you using? Which archive with xmls did you use?



Alan Finote said:


> Try This:


Unfortunately nothing changed:


----------



## Jayce (Sep 25, 2020)

baribal said:


> And what xml version are you using? Which archive with xmls did you use?


I use xml 3.3.0 preset and I use this archive of xmls





						Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming.rar
					






					drive.google.com
				



make sure to change your speaker configuration of xml.

Also you probably need to clean install apo driver, delete everything related in registrys and the folders in program data and system32.
if this doesn't work, you might need clean install windows 10 and then try installing the apo driver 2.7.7. 

just note that clean installing windows 10 won't make apo driver 2.8.0 work because @alanfox2000 needs to fix himself


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 29, 2020)

note to alanfox2000

Mokichu's 9030 *"UAD - ASUS TUF DTS HPXv1 NB/DT"* driver includes DTS APO3x SWC v1.2.0.0 dated 7/04/2020
please include in next APO driver release


----------



## Cardepils (Sep 30, 2020)

I've managed to install realtekdriver_2019_02_25 @Alan Finote  but i have some question, im using 7.1 but when I tested the speakers, the sound just came out of the front left and right. i've set the cable input im using rca cable, do you know the solution?





Thankyou


----------



## DriVE654 (Oct 1, 2020)

@Cardepils, please note that built-in sound tests are unreliable, you should instead download a proper 5.1 test/demo sound from a DTS/DDL source and play it in one of available players - that would show you if your surround system actually works or not. I suppose you need some kind of an upmix (speaker fill) software to make sure it converts audio sources having less than 6 channels to 5.1/7.1, otherwise you will still have sound only out of the front speakers - which was my case previously too. Even if you properly configure transmission of 5.1 signal to the AVR/TV/sound system it doesn't necessarily mean that you will have sound out of all your speakers as the key bit is missing, and it's an upmix software (either Creative or Sonic Studio or APO-based matrix mixer like Peace etc.)
Easiest way to check it is to play a pre-mixed 5.1 source (the demo records I mentioned earlier) so if they play well then you need an upmixer, otherwise your transmission route is not set up properly and you will not get surround sound.


----------



## krush_lion (Oct 9, 2020)

baribal said:


> So what is the currently working Dolby Atmos solution atm? With both 2.7.7 and 2.8.0 APO drivers and latest .732 and previous .702 UWP apps I can't make Dolby Atmos Speaker System to work correctly. Turning OFF and ON Dolby Atmos in UWP GUI doesn't make any difference to sound. Even stopping DAX service does nothing. But Graphic Equalizer is working in the Personalize tab. However switching OFF and ON Sound Virtualizer, Dialog Enchancer, Volume Leveler also does no changes to the sound. Only if I remove APO driver completely and restart I feel that the sound changed drastically - seems like some effects are working in the Dolby Atmos even if DAX service is not running. I tried 3.2.0 xml from Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar and 3.4.2 xml from the test archive provided here recently.



Same thing here with Dolby Atmos Speaker System. Only the Personalize tab works. Voice, Music, Movie, Dynamic and Game do not work. I tried several times installing and reinstalling, but it did not work. Any solution to that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jayce (Oct 9, 2020)

baribal said:


> So what is the currently working Dolby Atmos solution atm? With both 2.7.7 and 2.8.0 APO drivers and latest .732 and previous .702 UWP apps I can't make Dolby Atmos Speaker System to work correctly. Turning OFF and ON Dolby Atmos in UWP GUI doesn't make any difference to sound. Even stopping DAX service does nothing. But Graphic Equalizer is working in the Personalize tab. However switching OFF and ON Sound Virtualizer, Dialog Enchancer, Volume Leveler also does no changes to the sound. Only if I remove APO driver completely and restart I feel that the sound changed drastically - seems like some effects are working in the Dolby Atmos even if DAX service is not running. I tried 3.2.0 xml from Dolby_Profiles_09012020.rar and 3.4.2 xml from the test archive provided here recently.
> 
> Another thing is when I switch my Creative AE-9 sounds card to the Direct Headphones mode (SBX and all creative "improvements" are switched off), put the card into the Stereo mode and have APO driver uninstalled I still hear sounds from all 5.1 or 7.1 channels in demos in Potplayer (output mode is Same as Input, so Windows mixer is used). So smth is doing HRTF 5.1->2.0. Do you folks maybe know some software etc. which can visualize/determine the audio signal path in OS so I could find what is doing this downmix?


2.7.7 apo driver works properly if you clean install the dolby and the apo driver. anything above it doesn't work. @alanfox2000 still hasn't figure out how to fix issues. He is the only that can really change configuration for to make the new dlls work with older ones.


----------



## some53 (Oct 18, 2020)

Any luck with APO Driver [2.8.1]? Haven't tried yet. Anyone tried? Does Dolby works?


----------



## Jayce (Oct 18, 2020)

some53 said:


> Any luck with APO Driver [2.8.1]? Haven't tried yet. Anyone tried? Does Dolby works?


Only Personalized sound profile works if  you mess with the equalizer.
 Turning off and on the dolby sound effect doesn't work and 
Every other sound profile doesn't work including surround virualizer, dialogue enhancer and sound leveler.


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 20, 2020)

second note to alanfox2000

Dolby v3.20703.733.0 APO SWC component driver & Dolby HSA v3.20703.732.0 driver available from MS Update Catalog

and MSI Realtek UAD 9042 driver contains Nahimic3 APO3 SWC v3.0.0 driver

hope you can include these updated components in next APO driver release


----------



## Jayce (Oct 20, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> second note to alanfox2000
> 
> Dolby v3.20703.733.0 APO SWC component driver & Dolby HSA v3.20703.732.0 driver available from MS Update Catalog
> 
> ...


@alanfox2000 And hopefully fix the dolby sound effect issue as stated below


Jayce said:


> APO Drivers after 2.7.7,
> Only Personalized sound profile works if  you mess with the equalizer.
> Turning off and on the dolby sound effect doesn't work and
> Every other sound profiles doesn't work including the sound features: surround virualizer, dialogue enhancer and sound leveler.


----------



## baribal (Oct 23, 2020)

Cleaned installed 20h2, apodriver 2.8.1 + dolby atmos speaker system for gaming, stopped daxapi service, updated libs manually from https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=3.20703.733.0, restarted both windows audio and daxapi service, 3.2.1 xml version from this post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-4339883 but amended to work with dolby atmos speaker system for gaming (archive attached to this post) - dolby atmos speaker system for gaming UWP now works (sound differs if off/on, change profile but surround virtualizer, dialogue enhancer and sound leveler in the personalize profile still not).


----------



## ROBYER1 (Oct 24, 2020)

People here are recommending to use DTS Connect for gaming, however in the spreadsheet of links for Audio Enhancers, there is a line through the cell where the link to download it.
Where do you get DTS Connect?


----------



## Jayce (Oct 24, 2020)

baribal said:


> Cleaned installed 20h2, apodriver 2.8.1 + dolby atmos speaker system for gaming, stopped daxapi service, updated libs manually from https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=3.20703.733.0, restarted both windows audio and daxapi service, 3.2.1 xml version from this post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-4339883 but amended to work with dolby atmos speaker system for gaming (archive attached to this post) - dolby atmos speaker system for gaming UWP now works (sound differs if off/on, change profile but surround virtualizer, dialogue enhancer and sound leveler in the personalize profile still not).


are you still using 2.8.1 or did you go back to 2.7.7?


----------



## baribal (Oct 25, 2020)

Jayce said:


> are you still using 2.8.1 or did you go back to 2.7.7?


2.8.1


----------



## Jayce (Oct 25, 2020)

baribal said:


> 2.8.1


I haven't tried it yet, but @alanfox2000 just released 2.8.2 APO driver. Fingers crossed the dolby issues are fixed.

If you install it and try it before me. Please let us know how it is.


----------



## Richard Burns (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi all, just updated Windows 10 to 20H2 and DTS Connected stopped working (Faled to play test tone). Figure I need the latest version of the APO driver, uninstalled 2.6.4, rebooted, ran CCleaner to clear old registry entries, absolutely cannot reinstall the latest version. I've tried both 2.8.1 and 2.8.2 and get the same error with both:


----------



## Jayce (Oct 25, 2020)

Richard Burns said:


> Hi all, just updated Windows 10 to 20H2 and DTS Connected stopped working (Faled to play test tone). Figure I need the latest version of the APO driver, uninstalled 2.6.4, rebooted, ran CCleaner to clear old registry entries, absolutely cannot reinstall the latest version. I've tried both 2.8.1 and 2.8.2 and get the same error with both:
> 
> View attachment 173272


Disable windows defender or allow expection for APO Driver and then try to install it


----------



## Jayce (Oct 26, 2020)

baribal said:


> Cleaned installed 20h2, apodriver 2.8.1 + dolby atmos speaker system for gaming, stopped daxapi service, updated libs manually from https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=3.20703.733.0, restarted both windows audio and daxapi service, 3.2.1 xml version from this post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-4339883 but amended to work with dolby atmos speaker system for gaming (archive attached to this post) - dolby atmos speaker system for gaming UWP now works (sound differs if off/on, change profile but surround virtualizer, dialogue enhancer and sound leveler in the personalize profile still not).


still doesn't work at  all. i tried 2.8.2 and it just disables audio enhancements for my audio device, so i can't get dolby effect to work.
do you think i might have to clean install 20h2 in order for the dolby effect to work?

at this point @alanfox2000 isn't even putting effort to fix the non effect of dolby atmos.

xml 3.2.1 and the other test xml version fully work with  surround virtualizer, dialogue enhancer and sound leveler in apo driver 2.7.7.


----------



## Richard Burns (Oct 29, 2020)

Jayce said:


> *Disable windows defender *or allow expection for APO Driver and then try to install it



Fantastic, worked a treat, latest driver installed, DTS Connect enabled and I have surround sound again. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jayce (Oct 31, 2020)

@alanfox2000 APO Driver 2.8.3 is out, and all he does is update the dolby drivers but doesn't fix any issues where fxconfigurator disables audio enhancements and no sound difference (on/off), even when you change profiles, the surround virtualizer, dialogue enhancer and sound leveler in the personalize profile still doesn't work.

He never listens to what we post on here about dolby atmos drivers not working properly. 

We tell him that the drivers need proper configuration that audio engineers like him can only do. But he just ignores us and just only updates the drivers and doesn't do anything else.


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi All

Where can I find the APO Driver 2.8.3? I don't see a link on Alanfox's blog. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Jayce (Nov 3, 2020)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Where can I find the APO Driver 2.8.3? I don't see a link on Alanfox's blog. Please help. Thank you.







__





						Oh By - The Universal Shortener
					





					waa.ai


----------



## jamam (Nov 4, 2020)

APO Driver 2.8.3








						APO_Driver_2.8.3
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Audio enhancers





						Audio Enhancers - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 12, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> second note to alanfox2000
> 
> Dolby v3.20703.733.0 APO SWC component driver & Dolby HSA v3.20703.732.0 driver available from MS Update Catalog
> 
> ...



MSI Realtek UAD driver updated to *9045.1* which now includes Nahimic3 APO3 SWC v*3.1.0.0* driver

also Dolby v3.20705.753.0 SWC driver on MS Update Catalog (though already included in latest APO driver release)


----------



## FatalErrur (Nov 14, 2020)

how to delete? there is no program in the list, the uninstaller too


----------



## some53 (Nov 15, 2020)

Has anyone tried * APO Driver [2.8.4] *release yet? Does Dolby work properly now?


----------



## Jayce (Nov 15, 2020)

some53 said:


> Has anyone tried * APO Driver [2.8.4] *release yet? Does Dolby work properly now?


No it doesn't work properly. 

@alanfox2000 doesn't care about fixing the configuration for the dolby dll files. 
I have tried it on both HDMI and 3.5mm audio jack connections on my PC and the fxconfigurator some times disables audio enhancements and no sound effect difference (on/off), even when you change profiles, the surround virtualizer, dialogue enhancer and sound leveler in the personalize profile still doesn't work.

I


----------



## some53 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jayce said:


> No it doesn't work properly.
> 
> @alanfox2000 doesn't care about fixing the configuration for the dolby dll files.
> I have tried it on both HDMI and 3.5mm audio jack connections on my PC and the fxconfigurator some times disables audio enhancements and no sound effect difference (on/off), even when you change profiles, the surround virtualizer, dialogue enhancer and sound leveler in the personalize profile still doesn't work.
> ...


Which sound MOD are you using then?


----------



## Jayce (Nov 16, 2020)

some53 said:


> Which sound MOD are you using then?


Have only been using dolby atmos from APO Driver 2.7.7


----------



## emanresu (Nov 17, 2020)

Great news, I've gotten GameSpirit 2.67 (Sonic Fix) to work on Windows 10 x64 1909 (although via VoiceMeeter) - SRS in Realtek Audio Manager and MB2 works with EAX.
Can't access sound properties for the individual outputs in Windows Sound. Which sucks.
Works up to 192Hz 24bit.
Would like someone to help me with DiRAC APO and get DTS as output format (not 5.1) working on optical 



dododo said:


> WHY ????????????????????
> 
> View attachment 129150View attachment 129151



Did you get it to work?


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Nov 20, 2020)

some53 said:


> Has anyone tried *APO Driver [2.8.4] *release yet? Does Dolby work properly now?



I'm using Dolby DS1 (Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater) with SPDIF to 5.1 speakers and (Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming) for Analog/Headset. Both work great and getting 5.1 sound with SPDIF.

Just a bit annoying that Norton always detect threat. Anyone have this issues? I download from official website.


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 25, 2020)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> I'm using Dolby DS1 (Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater) with SPDIF to 5.1 speakers and (Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming) for Analog/Headset. Both work great and getting 5.1 sound with SPDIF.
> 
> Just a bit annoying that Norton always detect threat. Anyone have this issues? I download from official website.



add an exclusion or to "ignore" list onto Norton



Jayce said:


> Have only been using dolby atmos from APO Driver 2.7.7



I think the problem with dolby atmos may be with the XML preset setting files in newer APO driver versions

----

moving on,

Nahimic 3 uwp app recently updated to 1.5.2.0 from MS store
note - the 1.5.x versions of Nahimic 3 app do not work with alanfox2000's recent APO driver packages and may display "not compatible" message.  seems the Nahimic creator put restrictions in the 1.5.x versions of the app and only work with "supported" MSI/ASRock/Gigabyte systems and not with others.  I'll stay with using either v1.4.14 or v1.4.15 of the Nahimic 3 app and not update to any of the 1.5.x or higher versions.


----------



## some53 (Nov 26, 2020)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> I'm using Dolby DS1 (Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater) with SPDIF to 5.1 speakers and (Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming) for Analog/Headset. Both work great and getting 5.1 sound with SPDIF.
> 
> Just a bit annoying that Norton always detect threat. Anyone have this issues? I download from official website.


I just installed but it's not working for me. Well I don't have SPDIF though....


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 27, 2020)

Dolby HSA v3.20800.804.0 (this HSA allows installing v804 of the Dolby UWP apps from MS store) and Dolby SWC v3.20801.826.0 from MS Update (posted 11/26/2020)


----------



## Jayce (Nov 27, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> I think the problem with dolby atmos may be with the XML preset setting files in newer APO driver versions
> 
> ----
> 
> ...




Yeah I am going have to agree there. Because Dolby Atmos was working perfectly in APO driver 2.7.7 with(xml 3.2.0 and xml 3.3.0 configurations in Fxconfigurator). Sound works perfectly fine here for Dolby Atmos. Even works with the newer xml presets. 



APO Drivers after 2.7.7 have those xml 3.20 and 3.3.0 configurations were removed(sound doesn't work for Dolby Atmos anymore). Doesn't work at all with any xml presets.

Ever since alan removed those configs for xml 3.2.0 and 3.3.0 the sound hasn't been the same or worked at all 

@alanfox2000


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Nov 28, 2020)

Does anyone have instruction on how to install DTS X Ultra? Please help.


----------



## jamam (Nov 29, 2020)

28/11/2020
APO Driver 2.8.5
- Update Dolby DAX API Service to 3.20801.826.0
- Update DTS APO 4x Service to 1.6.3.0



http://www.mediafire.com/file/3ph7xcj34r8nvrv
https://mega.nz/file/mgogUZyA#_qwwdGVqWgTw6RrFCX9gsxCjoaoqkXDjRaiwFpJo9cU

Audio Enhancer





						Audio Enhancers - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Jayce (Nov 29, 2020)

jamam said:


> 28/11/2020
> APO Driver 2.8.5
> - Update Dolby DAX API Service to 3.20801.826.0
> - Update DTS APO 4x Service to 1.6.3.0
> ...


Have you tried the Dolby Atmos from APO Driver 2.8.5, how is the sound?


----------



## jamam (Nov 29, 2020)

Jayce said:


> Have you tried the Dolby Atmos from APO Driver 2.8.5, how is the sound?


no i didnt try and i wont.. cause my pc have maxxaudio chip , maxxaudio sound better then dolby dts sound (modified) .. i try aaf (alan finote) also but no luck


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 30, 2020)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> Does anyone have instruction on how to install DTS X Ultra? Please help.



DTS X Ultra only works on *few select* supported systems (the dtsx ultra app has certain and ID checks)



Jayce said:


> Yeah I am going have to agree there. Because Dolby Atmos was working perfectly in APO driver 2.7.7 with(xml 3.2.0 and xml 3.3.0 configurations in Fxconfigurator). Sound works perfectly fine here for Dolby Atmos. Even works with the newer xml presets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ended up using this guy's Dolby Amos drivers which have pretty good XML preset files even though his drivers are not up to date.
I use his Dolby XML preset files which seem to better than what alanfox2000 have.

it was a mistake for alanfox2000 to remove those dolby xml config files in newer APO driver versions.
he should restore them



erpguy53 said:


> Nahimic 3 uwp app recently updated to 1.5.2.0 from MS store
> note - the 1.5.x versions of Nahimic 3 app do not work with alanfox2000's recent APO driver packages and may display "not compatible" message.  seems the Nahimic creator put restrictions in the 1.5.x versions of the app and only work with "supported" MSI/ASRock/Gigabyte systems and not with others.  I'll stay with using either v1.4.14 or v1.4.15 of the Nahimic 3 app and not update to any of the 1.5.x or higher versions.



it looks like the recent Nahimic 3 uwp app versions like 1.5.1.0 & 1.5.2.0 require the PKEY_VENDORNAME & VENDORNAME registry entries which are only found in the newest AVoluteNH3Ext.inf file from MSI's recent Realtek UAD/DCH audio drivers.
PKEY_VENDORNAME is defined as "{3B454CDE-1938-473F-9DBF-5D6A56332FB5},0" in the [Strings] section.
One valid VENDORNAME entry could be "MSI" (this should never be blank like "" - otherwise Nahimic3 v1.5.x will say "not compatible" if it can't find a valid VENDORNAME entry)


----------



## Jayce (Dec 1, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> I ended up using this guy's Dolby Amos drivers which have pretty good XML preset files even though his drivers are not up to date.
> I use his Dolby XML preset files which seem to better than what alanfox2000 have.
> 
> it was a mistake for alanfox2000 to remove those dolby xml config files in newer APO driver versions.
> he should restore them



I have used his mod in past, It was a good one. It's just that he hasn't updated it in a while or active with it anymore sadly.

When @alanfox2000 had the XML config files for Fxconfigurator in APO driver, sound effect was working when those were for being used to apply. Now with the new APO wrapper, no wrapper, and no wrapper gaming the sound effect doesn't work no matter if you do the install it properly, no matter what input type of sound system use you use(3.5mm, HDMI).


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I have used his mod in past, It was a good one. It's just that he hasn't updated it in a while or active with it anymore sadly.
> 
> When @alanfox2000 had the XML config files for Fxconfigurator in APO driver, sound effect was working when those were for being used to apply. Now with the new APO wrapper, no wrapper, and no wrapper gaming the sound effect doesn't work no matter if you do the install it properly, no matter what input type of sound system use you use(3.5mm, HDMI).



Added Tune V2 and DAPv251-VLLDP120. Cannot fix any more if don't work on your PC.









Unable to test sound sharing as I don't have bluetooth headphones.


Dolby has sound mirror feature when I hex view, Idk how to enable. New version has Audio mirroring APO Dax3Ref.dll


----------



## baribal (Dec 10, 2020)

alanfox2000 said:


> Added Tune V2 and DAPv251-VLLDP120. Cannot fix any more if don't work on your PC.



Unfortunately for me doesn't work still.  I tried both types of xmls vlldp and vlldp120 as well as tuned and untuned versions and applied vlldp and vlldp120 in the product config tool accordingly. No sound effects are working, even turning off/on in UWP doesn't make any changes to sound and its volume level. The only xml which is still working for me with the latest APO 2.8.6 is attached (I took it from some test configs archive you attached earlier in the thread). But I don't like this config at all - sound in movies/dynamic preset is not crisp in movies and dull.


----------



## Jayce (Dec 10, 2020)

baribal said:


> Unfortunately for me doesn't work still.  I tried both types of xmls vlldp and vlldp120 as well as tuned and untuned versions and applied vlldp and vlldp120 in the product config tool accordingly. No sound effects are working, even turning off/on in UWP doesn't make any changes to sound and its volume level. The only xml which is still working for me with the latest APO 2.8.6 is attached (I took it from some test configs archive you attached earlier in the thread). But I don't like this config at all - sound in movies/dynamic preset is not crisp in movies and dull.


It doesn't work for me either. At all


----------



## Maximino (Dec 13, 2020)

I have a problem I can't solve, I really hope someone can help me.
I can't instal any apo driver (latest Windows 10 x64) as the installer says I already have the driver installed (and that I need to uninstall older drivers first).
I installed apo drivers in the past but I already removed them a long time ago, so I have no uninstall option in the control panel. I have no way to uninstall previous drivers, I don't know why a get the error and I can't get past it.
Is there's a way to fix the problem and install apo drivers again?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Dec 14, 2020)

You could try DriverStoreExplorer, CCleaner further Bulk Crap or Revo Uninstaller, if you don't find it in the apps menu of windows 10.
Be carefull not to delete something important other.


----------



## Maximino (Dec 14, 2020)

Tanzmusikus said:


> You could try DriverStoreExplorer, CCleaner further Bulk Crap or Revo Uninstaller, if you don't find it in the apps menu of windows 10.
> Be carefull not to delete something important other.


Thanks for the suggestions, I solved the problem!

For those interested, I imported the install registry entry taken from another PC. 
[That was mandatory as I had no registry entry, but I the rest of the files. I guess I never uninstalled the APO driver but for some reason the registry entry disappeared after many Windows patches.]
Then I used BCU to both "manually" and "Msi Exe" uninstall the Apo Driver (I added the registry entry 2 times, manual uninstall wasn't enough).
That was the only way, all the other programs/tries failed.

Here's the reg file for those who encounter the same problem and don't have a second PC (just create a .reg file)



Spoiler



Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\APO Driver 2.8.5]
"DisplayName"="APO Driver"
"Contact"=""
"UninstallPath"="C:\\ProgramData\\Caphyon\\Advanced Installer\\{DD1A2E9F-9E95-4E5E-8AEF-19D1F40843AC}\\apo_driver_setup_x64.exe /i {DD1A2E9F-9E95-4E5E-8AEF-19D1F40843AC} AI_UNINSTALLER_CTP=1"
"Comments"="This installer database contains the logic and data required to install APO Driver."
"EstimatedSize"=dword:00005847
"HelpLink"="http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com"
"InstallLocation"="C:\\Program Files\\APO Driver\\"
"DisplayIcon"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Installer\\{DD1A2E9F-9E95-4E5E-8AEF-19D1F40843AC}\\installer_icon.exe"
"DisplayVersion"="2.8.5"
"VersionMinor"=dword:00000002
"HelpTelephone"=""
"URLUpdateInfo"="http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com"
"URLInfoAbout"="http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com"
"Publisher"="PureSoftApps"
"Readme"=""
"UninstallString"="C:\\ProgramData\\Caphyon\\Advanced Installer\\{DD1A2E9F-9E95-4E5E-8AEF-19D1F40843AC}\\apo_driver_setup_x64.exe /i {DD1A2E9F-9E95-4E5E-8AEF-19D1F40843AC} AI_UNINSTALLER_CTP=1"
"VersionMajor"=dword:00000002


----------



## emanresu (Dec 16, 2020)

I got spatial DTS:X working on my Nvidia 2080 Ti RTX with HDMI out to an LG TV, with 1.3.38.34 drivers, signed 2020-08-12 and APO 2.8.4 - but now it won't work.
Does anyone have a solution? 

Maybe because I'm now on 20H2?
What is happening to the internet?
Google is just filled with spam,
you can barely find anything modded these days.
It's all getting locked up like a modern car engine.

On my Windows 10 version with DTS X as spatial sound working, this is the LG TV property tab. It has the 3 last encoders enabled that does not exist in the 20H2 version. How did I get these?

Alright, now I'm one step closer. With Windows own HD Audio drivers I get the same encode formats.
But no DTS:X in spatial.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 17, 2020)

Look, I managed to get a print screen before the driver "reloaded itself" and thus the DTS:X Ultra option disappears.
Limbo..

Does anyone have an older version of DTS Sound Unbound (appx) lying around?
Or 8911.1_HDA_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_20H1_x64_WHQL_Update_zip by Alanfox2000?

And I forgot, also looking for APO Driver 2.7.7 - 2.8.0 !

I've wasted this while day trying to make this work. Alas, the same thing happened after a bit of tinkering.
DTS:X Ultra appears, then magically disappears.



emanresu said:


> Look, I managed to get a print screen before the driver "reloaded itself" and thus the DTS:X Ultra option disappears.
> Limbo..
> 
> Does anyone have an older version of DTS Sound Unbound (appx) lying around?
> ...



I think it's something with 20H2.

On the working DTS:X Ultra spatial - Windows 10 edition (it is starting to act up now also tho.. it's like the Dolby feds are on to me) -
I can install different drivers and the option still pops up. I have "DTS Ultra X Support" and "DTS:X Ultra" in Device Manager (thanks AlanFox2000).
20H2 has a new layout compared to the other edition, where they have integrated spatial audio with the right-click menu in a more "seamless" way.
My neck is stiff from all of this.. and I who was going to settle for Dolby Atmos Home Theatre *lol*
Interestingly I am NOT logged onto the MS Store on the Windows 10 that it's working on.
Which is weird.

My request is for someone to help me (debug) - I can let you teamview or whatever.

Last update before I go to bed:
I have found older versions of DTS Sound Unbound that's bundled with ACER drivers.
If we can find an old version enough I think we can make this work.
Waiting for your help guys.
Thanks!


----------



## emanresu (Dec 20, 2020)

herogab said:


> hi for dts unbound there is the file  https://mega.nz/#!PExSwArI!XElE9L6ZSk4t8J_WQhzfA2uqL6H3PcBUz7EMpe8BuWM  i used adguard store link intercept but i cant get a trial  i need to use fidler for cheating the system  but it a good thing you can now getiing the app before others ahahahah @alanfox2000



Please reupload! I've been looking for this for so long now!


----------



## Beliathal (Dec 20, 2020)

Is it possible to use FXConfigurator to make Sound Blaster Connect 2 to work with Asus Xonar U7, or was it meant for Realtek only? 

Sorry for asking something that might've been already asked before, there's just so much info to read in this thread, and most of it are uncategorized bits and pieces here and there, that one might get frustrated enough to start asking dumb questions like the one above.


----------



## lanclew (Dec 21, 2020)

I was able to achieve Dolby Digital encoding to 5.1 via HDMI of my intel integrated GPU! I have two questions:
- is it using the maximum 640 kbps bit rate for DD? Can this be configured?
- there's no DTS entry in the product config tool with label HDMI. Is there one that would enable DTS over HDMI?

Thanks for this great software!


----------



## emanresu (Dec 21, 2020)

Lol, today Windows somehow nerfed my working DTS:X Ultra Spatial mode.
This is weird guys. Anyone have any plans or tips on how to restore it?



lanclew said:


> I was able to achieve Dolby Digital encoding to 5.1 via HDMI of my intel integrated GPU! I have two questions:
> - is it using the maximum 640 kbps bit rate for DD? Can this be configured?
> - there's no DTS entry in the product config tool with label HDMI. Is there one that would enable DTS over HDMI?
> 
> Thanks for this great software!



Try Realtek Driver Utility Tool (or w.e. it's called) and see if you can check "Enable DTS" in there 



bryan--- said:


> *Is this bug in windows they have not solved i can see DOLBY ATMOS FOR HEADPHONE AND SPEAKER ,DTS HEADPHONE X,DTS:X ULTRA and it works. @alanfox2000
> @andreaspujihar
> 
> View attachment 133849*



What bug? How did you manage that to work?


----------



## Mikoo (Dec 27, 2020)

Guy's, i am regularly following this forum, and let me tell you, you guy's are awesome. A huge thanks to @alanfox2000 for making this awesome APO Driver. That being said recently I saw numerous posts about various effects not getting loaded, but is seemingly working alright, especially after the 20H2 update. This has nothing to do with the binary files or profile xml's. I too faced the same problem. I had a working dolby atmos speaker system with latest binary and XML version 3.4, before the update. But after update it failed to apply the effects while the UI worked just fine. After numerous tries and debugging i found the problem. In registry HKLM/Microsoft/Windows/Current Version/Mmdevices/Audio/Render there was lots of keys. So what I did was i uninstalled my current audio driver from device manager(computer management>device manager). I ticked "delete this driver" while uninstalling. (You had to first delete audio end points, ie speaker's , then realtek audio, then under system devices , uninstall realtek sst oed drivers and finally realtek audio bus) . After this i rebooted the system. Upon rebooting the system installed the default Microsoft drivers for the audio device. Next i fired up the APO Driver and in there in the right side there is a button called "Rebuild Audio End point's" . What it does is it effectively deletes all those unwanted old entries under the registry key mentioned above. Now we must proceed with installing the realtek drivers for the pc. This will create new keys in the registry. After installing when you apply the effects in APO driver it will have the desired changes. 


Sorry for the long post , but I wanted to share my experience with you guy's and help in the same way this forum has helped me in the past. I hope my experience will be really helpful to you. Also do verify that all the binaries are registered with the system, all it needs is fireup a cmd window in administrative mode and run the following command

Regsvr32 pathtothebinaryfile

Ex: regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\dolbyaposvc\*. dll


----------



## Jayce (Dec 27, 2020)

Mikoo said:


> Guy's, i am regularly following this forum, and let me tell you, you guy's are awesome. A huge thanks to @alanfox2000 for making this awesome APO Driver. That being said recently I saw numerous posts about various effects not getting loaded, but is seemingly working alright, especially after the 20H2 update. This has nothing to do with the binary files or profile xml's. I too faced the same problem. I had a working dolby atmos speaker system with latest binary and XML version 3.4, before the update. But after update it failed to apply the effects while the UI worked just fine. After numerous tries and debugging i found the problem. In registry HKLM/Microsoft/Windows/Current Version/Mmdevices/Audio/Render there was lots of keys. So what I did was i uninstalled my current audio driver from device manager(computer management>device manager). I ticked "delete this driver" while uninstalling. (You had to first delete audio end points, ie speaker's , then realtek audio, then under system devices , uninstall realtek sst oed drivers and finally realtek audio bus) . After this i rebooted the system. Upon rebooting the system installed the default Microsoft drivers for the audio device. Next i fired up the APO Driver and in there in the right side there is a button called "Rebuild Audio End point's" . What it does is it effectively deletes all those unwanted old entries under the registry key mentioned above. Now we must proceed with installing the realtek drivers for the pc. This will create new keys in the registry. After installing when you apply the effects in APO driver it will have the desired changes.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post , but I wanted to share my experience with you guy's and help in the same way this forum has helped me in the past. I hope my experience will be really helpful to you. Also do verify that all the binaries are registered with the system, all it needs is fireup a cmd window in administrative mode and run the following command
> ...


So You did the following with APO driver 2.8.6 and the sound effect for dolby atmos is working?


----------



## Mikoo (Dec 27, 2020)

Jayce said:


> So
> You did this with APO driver 2.8.6 and the sound effect for dolby atmos is working?



Yes


----------



## Jayce (Dec 27, 2020)

Mikoo said:


> Yes


I'll try your method out exactly as posted later today and let everyone know my experience


----------



## emanresu (Dec 27, 2020)

Mikoo said:


> Guy's, i am regularly following this forum, and let me tell you, you guy's are awesome. A huge thanks to @alanfox2000 for making this awesome APO Driver. That being said recently I saw numerous posts about various effects not getting loaded, but is seemingly working alright, especially after the 20H2 update. This has nothing to do with the binary files or profile xml's. I too faced the same problem. I had a working dolby atmos speaker system with latest binary and XML version 3.4, before the update. But after update it failed to apply the effects while the UI worked just fine. After numerous tries and debugging i found the problem. In registry HKLM/Microsoft/Windows/Current Version/Mmdevices/Audio/Render there was lots of keys. So what I did was i uninstalled my current audio driver from device manager(computer management>device manager). I ticked "delete this driver" while uninstalling. (You had to first delete audio end points, ie speaker's , then realtek audio, then under system devices , uninstall realtek sst oed drivers and finally realtek audio bus) . After this i rebooted the system. Upon rebooting the system installed the default Microsoft drivers for the audio device. Next i fired up the APO Driver and in there in the right side there is a button called "Rebuild Audio End point's" . What it does is it effectively deletes all those unwanted old entries under the registry key mentioned above. Now we must proceed with installing the realtek drivers for the pc. This will create new keys in the registry. After installing when you apply the effects in APO driver it will have the desired changes.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post , but I wanted to share my experience with you guy's and help in the same way this forum has helped me in the past. I hope my experience will be really helpful to you. Also do verify that all the binaries are registered with the system, all it needs is fireup a cmd window in administrative mode and run the following command
> ...



You da bauce.


----------



## Jayce (Dec 27, 2020)

emanresu said:


> You da bauce.


You did the same thing it worked for you?


----------



## Mikoo (Dec 27, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I'll try your method out exactly as posted later today and let everyone know my experience



Do try. I want to help. Kindly verify that you have lot of keys under that registry entry.



emanresu said:


> You da bauce.



Well, thanks for the compliment.  Did it worked for you??


----------



## emanresu (Dec 27, 2020)

Mikoo said:


> Do try. I want to help. Kindly verify that you have lot of keys under that registry entry.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for the compliment.  Did it worked for you??



I just got my previously slowasfuck install of Windlols 10 running in okay speeds, where I have DTS X Ultra spatial mode going (I don't know how I managed to install it, works on Realtek and HDMI - doesn't matter which drivers, or if I uninstall APO for example - it keeps coming back). 

But now I'm gonna put up a fresh install on another drive, I'll try. Which drivers you runnin? Did you get DTS X Ultra spatial working as well?


----------



## Mikoo (Dec 27, 2020)

Sorry to disappoint you, i don't have a working solution for dts x ultra at the moment. I am aware that the software checks for license file. It's hard coded in dtscnt64.dll. This is pointed out by @alanfox2000 earlier itself. I also figured that dtsaposervice.exe has a console mode. Firstly u have to stop the dts service in services.msc (in admin mode). then  use dts apo 4 configuration in apo driver and run

dtsaposervice.exe -console

This causes the service to enter a suspended state, which help us to attach a debugger(like x64dbg) to the process. Once attached we can set up a dll breakpoint in x64dbg which pauses the process once dtscnt64.dll is loaded. From there we can circumvent the license file checking subroutine, theoretically. But this is cracking. And it needs expertise and experience. Hope this info helped someone with such a skill.

In your case @emanresu , i think if you have purchased sound unbound app then its possible that windows store remembers the purchase and activates it when ever its goes online.



emanresu said:


> I just got my previously slowasfuck install of Windlols 10 running in okay speeds, where I have DTS X Ultra spatial mode going (I don't know how I managed to install it, works on Realtek and HDMI - doesn't matter which drivers, or if I uninstall APO for example - it keeps coming back).
> 
> But now I'm gonna put up a fresh install on another drive, I'll try. Which drivers you runnin? Did you get DTS X Ultra spatial working as well?



@emanresu I am running realtek driver 6.0.9066.1 from mokichu in asus forum.

I am attaching my current dolbyaposvc folder in system32 for your use. I am using the SKU Dolby Atmos Speaker System. Branding is Acer. Unzip the file to your system32/dolbyaposvc folder. Register all the dll's with the command

regsvr32

in admin mode cmd window.

Example:  regsvr32 "C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Dax3Ref.dll"

like wise register all the dll's. 

For any security experts out there , these binaries are not altered. You can verify that by the certificate signature.


Add these class guids in APO Driver 

[CompositeSFX]
{0EBD8505-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeMFX]
{0EBD8506-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeEFX]
{0EBD8507-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeOSFX]
{0EBD8511-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeOMFX]
{0EBD8512-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}

Apply the effects.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 27, 2020)

@Mikoo - you're gonna carry my baby.


----------



## some53 (Dec 27, 2020)

Does anyone using APO Driver 2.8.6? if Dolby and DTS is broken then which sound system should I pick ?


----------



## Mikoo (Dec 27, 2020)

emanresu said:


> @Mikoo - you're gonna carry my baby.



Ha Ha!  Sorry dude, But i don't swing that way.


----------



## Jayce (Dec 27, 2020)

Mikoo said:


> Do try. I want to help. Kindly verify that you have lot of keys under that registry entry.


@Mikoo I have like 7 keys under that registry entry



Mikoo said:


> I am attaching my current dolbyaposvc folder in system32 for your use. I am using the SKU Dolby Atmos Speaker System. Branding is Acer. Unzip the file to your system32/dolbyaposvc folder. Register all the dll's with the command
> 
> regsvr32
> 
> ...



I am trying register all dlls with regsvr32 as admin in cmd and i am getting this error for Dax3DapControl.dll, DAXSSID.dll and CaptureStreamMonitor.dll. The rest register fine.

I was trying to do this for APO driver 2.8.6 for dolby atmos.


Also do we apply APO driver dolby atmos config effect first before we register dlls? Or register dlls first then apply APO atmos config?

After trying to do this, sound didn't work for me on APO driver 2.8.6

I don't know if I should clean install windows 10 or something

Please explain.


----------



## Mikoo (Dec 28, 2020)

Jayce said:


> @Mikoo I have like 7 keys under that registry entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Jayce That's fine. Certain dll's are not audioengine classguides, so they won't register.

We have to register the dll's before applying the config in APO Driver. The reason is that when we register the dll's the system become aware of this audio engine dll. When we apply the config, we are telling the system to load the effect. So if we apply the config before the registration we will be asking the system to load an effect which it is not aware about.

Kindly share the screen snip of these values in registry (just do a search of " {d04e05a6 ")


And do verify that all those useless 6 keys are gone. You have followed my first post as it is, right??

@some53 did you tried my method to get dolby working again?


----------



## Jayce (Dec 28, 2020)

Mikoo said:


> @Jayce That's fine. Certain dll's are not audioengine classguides, so they won't register.
> 
> We have to register the dll's before applying the config in APO Driver. The reason is that when we register the dll's the system become aware of this audio engine dll. When we apply the config, we are telling the system to load the effect. So if we apply the config before the registration we will be asking the system to load an effect which it is not aware about.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to follow it properly. Should I clean remove/install APO driver before checking keys?

Also if possible could you post a step by step instructions or send me a message of instructions?



Mikoo said:


> @Jayce That's fine. Certain dll's are not audioengine classguides, so they won't register.
> 
> We have to register the dll's before applying the config in APO Driver. The reason is that when we register the dll's the system become aware of this audio engine dll. When we apply the config, we are telling the system to load the effect. So if we apply the config before the registration we will be asking the system to load an effect which it is not aware about.
> 
> ...


It looks to me that "{d04e05a6 ") is gone from the endpoint i use for apo driver.( I use HDMI, which works with APO driver 2.7.7)

Also you said you used 3.4 xml, which config did you apply after registering the dlls?


----------



## Mikoo (Dec 28, 2020)

Jayce said:


> I'm trying to follow it properly. Should I clean remove/install APO driver by deleting the necessary folders before checking keys?
> 
> Also if possible could you post a step by step instructions or send me a message of instructions?



Ok. So


1. Uninstall your current audio driver.

2. Make sure all the remnants of it are removed from the system. The drivers must be microsoft generic one's after reboot.In device manager make sure all the entries under Audio inputs and outputs, Sound video and game controllers are of generic drivers. There must not be a

Intel(R) Smart Sound Technology (Intel(R) SST) Audio Controller

or

Intel(R) Smart Sound Technology (Intel(R) SST) OED

under system devices.


3. Run apo driver and use the button "Rebuild Audio EndPoints"

4. Uninstall APO Driver.

5. Delete folder  C:\programdata\dolby

6.Delete Dolby keys in registry

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{0212AE2C-F779-4A50-9B10-57A0AEF22870}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{031392C9-4725-4F53-9A62-E75D902BA553}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{07531B73-E4CA-4B94-9D0E-D3C9A7825FE5}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{0EBD8505-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{0EBD8505-27BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{0EBD8506-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{0EBD8506-27BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
''
''
''
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{0EBD8512-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{0EBD8512-27BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{1BEDAECC-55F6-4149-95D9-A707A2FB4134}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{5F117246-A780-4B6C-B534-661509028E9F}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{6E4DD785-E58A-4A6A-81D9-5EB9EB434EDA}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{97ACD2AB-83EC-494B-9FE4-922BCE1BD691}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{D9916F9C-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{D9916F9D-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{D9916F9E-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{D9916F9F-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}



7. Install your Audio Driver

8. Install APO Driver with no drivers selected. just APO config tool and the app dolby speaker system.

9. Create dolbyaposvc folder in system32.Unzip my earlier uploaded file to dolbyaposvc folder.

10. Register the dll's.

11. Open Powershell in admin mode and type

New-Service -Name "Dolby APO Service"  -BinaryPathName "C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\DAX3API.exe"

12. fireup the apo driver and enter the composite sfx, composite mfx, composite efx, composite osfx, composite omfx as follows

[CompositeSFX]
{0EBD8505-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeMFX]
{0EBD8506-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeEFX]
{0EBD8507-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeOSFX]
{0EBD8511-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}
[CompositeOMFX]
{0EBD8512-17BB-4AE7-AD76-E86F99A425E9}

Processing modes must be

{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}


Apply the effects.

13. Run the service "Dolby APO Service" using task manager.

@Jayce  i used the config "dolby atmos speaker system"


----------



## Mikoo (Dec 28, 2020)

i created my own config. just open apo driver, enter the above class guides in appropriate boxes and press "apply effects and restart audio service"


----------



## Jayce (Dec 28, 2020)

Mikoo said:


> i created my own config. just open apo driver, enter the above class guides in appropriate boxes and press "apply effects and restart audio service"


i was looking for the class guide appropriate boxes. 
Composite stream fx apo and  Endpoint fx apo processing mode?


----------



## Mikoo (Dec 28, 2020)

@ jayce just to be clear, you are talking about apo driver effects applying window which we use after installing apo driver

 or

Are we talking about the options to select while installing apo driver??


----------



## Jayce (Dec 28, 2020)

Mikoo said:


> @ jayce just to be clear, you are talking about apo driver effects applying window which we use after installing apo driver
> 
> or
> 
> Are we talking about the options to select while installing apo driver??


i am talking about applying your created apo effect window.

Composite stream fx apo and Endpoint fx apo processing mode are the boxes i have to put the class guide in correct?


And when installing APO driver, we don't need to install the driver at during these steps?


----------



## Jayce (Dec 28, 2020)

Mikoo said:


> Yes, put the class guides
> 
> 
> [CompositeSFX]
> ...


So the box titles I named are proper boxes for those class guides?


----------



## Mikoo (Dec 28, 2020)

While installing Fx configurator and Dolby atmos speaker system selected as shown in below





No other check boxes ticked.

while applying effect the following entries are made in fx configurator


----------



## Arjun007 (Jan 2, 2021)

I installed the apo driver and fx configurator to get dolby digital to work.  What do I need to select in the apo driver install and the fx configurator to get dts to work?  I appreciate any help you could provide.  Thanks


----------



## Beliathal (Jan 2, 2021)

So, answering my own question: *Asus Xonar U7 MKII* + Dolby Home Theater v4. Works like a charm with FX Configurator. No need for APO driver at all


----------



## Blabla72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello,

What is the best for you? Dolby Home Theater v4 or Dolby Digital Plus Advanced Audio?

Dolby Digital Plus Advanced Audio was created in 2014.
Dolby Home Theater v4 in 2012.

So it's Dolby Digital Plus Advanced Audio?

No new version after 2014?

Thanks you!


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 10, 2021)

Blabla72 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the best for you? Dolby Home Theater v4 or Dolby Digital Plus Advanced Audio?
> 
> ...


you can use Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater.
After that there was Dolby Audio (DAX2), then Dolby Atmos (DAX3), finally Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming (Dolby UWP DAX)


----------



## Blabla72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks @CityCultivator!
So, to conclude:
Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (Dolby DS1 7.6.5.1) : released in 2014 (premium version)
Dolby Digital Plus Advanced Audio (Dolby DS1 7.6.5.1) : reeased in 2014 (basic version)
-----
Dolby Home Theater v4 (Dolby PCEE4 7.2.8000.17) : released in 2012 (premium version)
Dolby Advanced Audio v2 (Dolby PCEE4 7.2.8000.17) : released in 2012 (basic version)


-----


I have problem! By default (before install Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater), just with my Realtek driver (dowloaded on MSI website, for my motherboard), on Realtek Audio Console, I have this:




But, after install like:




I have this:




How restaure more options please?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 11, 2021)

Blabla72 said:


> Thanks @CityCultivator!
> So, to conclude:
> Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (Dolby DS1 7.6.5.1) : released in 2014 (premium version)
> Dolby Digital Plus Advanced Audio (Dolby DS1 7.6.5.1) : reeased in 2014 (basic version)
> ...


When you use APO driver like this, it overrides the previous Realtek/Microsoft software enhancements, including speaker fill.
Try to use Dolby Atmos instead in this configuration, you will not lose Realtek enhancements..


----------



## some53 (Jan 11, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> When you use APO driver like this, it overrides the previous Realtek/Microsoft software enhancements, including speaker fill.
> Try to use Dolby Atmos instead in this configuration, you will not lose Realtek enhancements..
> View attachment 183551


Is Dolby working for you in APO v2.8.6?


----------



## Blabla72 (Jan 11, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> When you use APO driver like this, it overrides the previous Realtek/Microsoft software enhancements, including speaker fill.
> Try to use Dolby Atmos instead in this configuration, you will not lose Realtek enhancements..
> View attachment 183551


Hello,

What Dolby Atmos must use?




Dolby Atmos (DAX3) or Dolby Atmos?

For Dolby Atmos (DAX3) it's witth red background, so I can't install it.
And Dolby Atmos (UWP app), I cannot install it. The application tells me that the drivers are not installed even though they are.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 11, 2021)

Blabla72 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What Dolby Atmos must use?
> 
> ...


You will require the UWP version, sadly.

@some53 I am using the 2.8.4 version, where Atmos enhancements still do process audio.


----------



## Blabla72 (Jan 11, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> You will require the UWP version, sadly.
> 
> @some53 I am using the 2.8.4 version, where Atmos enhancements still do process audio.


It's impossible to have speaker fill option with Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater? On my old PC with Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater native driver (not with APO Driver) it was possible.

UWP version not works for me. After installation, when I strart the app, there is error "drivers not installer, please restart...".

When I try to install Dolby Atmos (or other Dolby UWP apps), I have this error:




My folder is:




And my software selection:




I have installed "dotNetAppx_x86_x64_v5.zip". But not working.

Why?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 12, 2021)

Blabla72 said:


> It's impossible to have speaker fill option with Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater? On my old PC with Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater native driver (not with APO Driver) it was possible.
> 
> UWP version not works for me. After installation, when I strart the app, there is error "drivers not installer, please restart...".
> 
> ...


Can I see what you have selected when installing APO driver?

It is possible to merge the Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Realtek Enhancements; but you will require a driver cleanup and reinstall of stock driver.


----------



## Blabla72 (Jan 12, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> Can I see what you have selected when installing APO driver?
> 
> It is possible to merge the Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Realtek Enhancements; but you will require a driver cleanup and reinstall of stock driver.


I found the problem! I forgot to start "DolbyDAXAPI" Services on Task Manager after copying the XML files. It's OK now!

I manage to get Dolby Atmos to work without any problem, but I find the sound improvement less good than before Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater.
I prefer the sound with Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater...

I also wanted to test Dolby Atmos Speaker System, but I have this error:



In english: "Your equipment does not support this application."

Why? It's normal?

Finally, what is the diferrent between Dolby Atmos app (UWP) and Dolby Audio app (UWP)? What is the best?

Thanks!


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 12, 2021)

Blabla72 said:


> I found the problem! I forgot to start "DolbyDAXAPI" Services on Task Manager after copying the XML files. It's OK now!
> 
> I manage to get Dolby Atmos to work without any problem, but I find the sound improvement less good than before Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater.
> I prefer the sound with Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater...
> ...


Did you check which xml file did you copy to the dolbyaposvc folder?
Most probably you kept the Dolby Atmos xml file; you have to replace the xml file to Dolby Atmos Speaker System.
The most fully featured version is Dolby Atmos Speaker System, and if you play games, Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming.

What difference do you hear between Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Dolby Atmos (UWP)?
I can help you modify the xml to suit the audio better to you.


----------



## Blabla72 (Jan 12, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> Did you check which xml file did you copy to the dolbyaposvc folder?
> Most probably you kept the Dolby Atmos xml file; you have to replace the xml file to Dolby Atmos Speaker System.
> The most fully featured version is Dolby Atmos Speaker System, and if you play games, Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming.
> 
> ...


I have 5.1 speakers, but I don't use 2 speakers (the two behind us, with analogic black jack) on my PC, so I have 3.1 haha! It's maybe for this?

EDIT: What is the different between "TunedV2" and "Untuned"?
Same for "DAPv251-VLLDP" and "DAPv251-VLLDP120"?

What use?


----------



## dododo (Jan 13, 2021)

Blabla72 said:


> I have 5.1 speakers, but I don't use 2 speakers (the two behind us, with analogic black jack) on my PC, so I have 3.1 haha! It's maybe for this?
> 
> EDIT: What is the different between "Tuned V2" and "Tuned V2"?
> Same for "DAPv251-VLLDP" and "DAPv251-VLLDP120"?
> ...


ask alanfox2000 to answer


----------



## Blabla72 (Jan 13, 2021)

dododo said:


> ask alanfox2000 to answer


Ok! I wait the @alanfox2000 response's.

EDIT: I installed Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming (the full premium version of UWP apps). But, I have 4 questions:

*1) *I have selected this:



But I don't have Realtek more options (fill speaker). Why?



Yet I selected "3rd Effects with Realtek Effects for Realtek UAD".


*2)* For my headphones (in stereo), I have a different second recording in the sound manager called "Realtek HD Audio 2nd output":



So I applied this for both devices:



But, in Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming XML file (DAPv251-VLLDP120), I configured 5.1 speakers, but my headphones is only stereo.
How can I have configuration only for my headphones in stereo?


*3)* Finally, do you recommend that I activate the automatic profile? Also, I have a preference for the "Music" profile, but is the "Dynamic" profile preferable? I await your feedback.

*4)* It's possible to install other software with Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming? Like DTS (example). Have you advice?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 14, 2021)

Blabla72 said:


> Ok! I wait the @alanfox2000 response's.
> 
> EDIT: I installed Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming (the full premium version of UWP apps). But, I have 4 questions:
> 
> ...


1: I'm not sure why it is not working now.
2: Headphones settings use a separate xml, check dolbyaposvc folder.
3. choose your profile according to your audio taste. i prefer dynamic, but that is my choice.
4. short: not possible. long:You need to manually add those to the fxconfigurator window, and is not recommended.


----------



## Jayce (Jan 15, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> @some53 I am using the 2.8.4 version, where Atmos enhancements still do process audio.



I thought 2.8.4 APO driver dolby atmos, there was no sound effect difference?


----------



## tryfos (Jan 16, 2021)

Guys after a LOT of efforts I conclude that APO driver+modded or not modded NVIDIA driver (GTX 960) cannot deliver DD *live *in *Win7 *through HDMI to TV. Altered TV's EDID to accept DD from PC HDMI. And indeed *it does *when I use the NVIDIA default driver with MPC and a movie. This is then bitstreamed from the TV to SB G6 via optical, which outputs DD to my headphones correctly (the corresponding led turns on). So no problem with my TV outputting DD to optical when HDMI signal is DD.

However, when I install APO Driver+modded (or not modded) NVIDIA driver and follow all necessary steps I never manage to output DD live and *always get error* when I select Dolby Digital in the advanced settings (test tone cannot be played or/and format not supported).
Things I've tried:
DS1/HT4/HT3 HDMI/spdif:
With modded NVIDIA driver: I may select Dolby Digital in the advanced settings but then all test tones fail (I have no sound whatever speaker configuration setting I choose, Stereo, 5.1. etc.). This is as close I get to success.

With default NVIDIA driver: When I select Dolby Digital always "format not supported". But when I change to 2ch 24bit etc., I at least have sound.
In all cases I'm able to see the Dolby tab in the settings along with the dolby digital option in advanced dropdown menu.

It's just Win7 that do not want to convert PCM to DD on the fly, I cannot think of something else.
Any thoughts/suggestions? Has someone managed to output DD live *in Win7* through NVIDIA hdmi?


----------



## dysphasi (Jan 17, 2021)

I hope someone can help,

I have an NVIDIA RTC 2070 SUPER card, which I connect via HDMI to an ARC Pass switch (shows up as 'HDMI MATRIX' in my audio output devices) which is then connected to my TV.

I wish to use Dolby Home Theatre V4 HDMI for Dolby 5.1 over HDMI to my TV.

I have installed APO_Driver_2.8.6 successfully, selecting Dolby PCEE4 in the installation options.

I have selected my audio device (HDMI Matrix as noted above, ensuring it is the correct device in NirSoft's SoundVolumeView) and using FX configurator to setup Dolby Home Theater V4 (HDMI/SPDIF).

The configurator reports a successful application of the settings.

I then proceeded to the properties section for my audio device, can see the dolby tab and then select 'dolby digital' in the advanced tab.

However, when I select 'apply' I get the error message appear "Format not supported by this device", when it most certainly is! (I use the switch with multiple other devices which successfully pass a DD5.1 signal).

Any help in enabling this would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## tryfos (Jan 17, 2021)

Which OS do you have? I'm on Win7 and have similar problems (see above post). 'Not supported format or/and failed to play test tone', even though I see Dolby in the tabs and Dolby digital in the dropdown list of audios. Both with modded and default Nvidia drivers. I think that now the focus is on audio enhancers rather than bitstreaming live DD through HDMI.


----------



## dysphasi (Jan 17, 2021)

tryfos said:


> Which OS do you have? I'm on Win7 and have similar problems (see above post). 'Not supported format or/and failed to play test tone', even though I see Dolby in the tabs and Dolby digital in the dropdown list of audios. Both with modded and default Nvidia drivers. I think that now the focus is on audio enhancers rather than bitstreaming live DD through HDMI.


Windows 10 for me.

I eventually got it to work (for now... hopefully it holds), by unplugging, replugging my hub and then switching out and back to my computer’s HDMI input on the switch. After doing so, the audio device changed from ‘HDMI matrix’ to ‘Panasonic TV’, so it just seems that the switch was at fault in my case.

That being said, I’m still very curious as to what exactly can cause this behaviour.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 17, 2021)

dysphasi said:


> Windows 10 for me.
> 
> I eventually got it to work (for now... hopefully it holds), by unplugging, replugging my hub and then switching out and back to my computer’s HDMI input on the switch. After doing so, the audio device changed from ‘HDMI matrix’ to ‘Panasonic TV’, so it just seems that the switch was at fault in my case.
> 
> That being said, I’m still very curious as to what exactly can cause this behaviour.


The HDMI Matrix device (Switch) did not report support for DD. Your TV does report.
In the initial case, The TV report was not passed on automatically to PC, the Switch report its own internal ID. This ID, as in most cases, does not report support for encoded formats, thus the PC believed that at that moment, the output device did not support DD.

You should more often check the supported formats tab. And if there is still issues, you might need to change the ID support using Custom Resolution Utility.


----------



## tryfos (Jan 17, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> The HDMI Matrix device (Switch) did not report support for DD. Your TV does report.
> In the initial case, The TV report was not passed on automatically to PC, the Switch report its own internal ID. This ID, as in most cases, does not report support for encoded formats, thus the PC believed that at that moment, the output device did not support DD.
> 
> You should more often check the supported formats tab. And if there is still issues, you might need to change the ID support using Custom Resolution Utility.


My TV reports DD to the PC just fine, but I can't get DD live to work in Win7 for the life of me, whatever I've tried.


----------



## some53 (Jan 18, 2021)

Just installed APO release 2.8.7 hoping Dolby would work this time but it all same doesn't work . Anyone have success with Dolby so far?



some53 said:


> Just installed APO release 2.8.7 hoping Dolby would work this time but it all same doesn't work . Anyone have success with Dolby so far?


Now it's working to my surprise . I don't do anything just restarted couple of times


----------



## Jayce (Jan 18, 2021)

some53 said:


> Just installed APO release 2.8.7 hoping Dolby would work this time but it all same doesn't work . Anyone have success with Dolby so far?
> 
> 
> Now it's working to my surprise . I don't do anything just restarted couple of times


How exactly did you get the sound effect to work?

You installed the Apo driver 2.8.7 as normal installation way and then just restarted the dolby service a couple of times?


----------



## some53 (Jan 18, 2021)

Jayce said:


> How exactly did you get the sound effect to work?
> 
> You installed the Apo driver 2.8.7 as normal installation way and then just restarted the dolby service a couple of times?


To be specific , I used following settings,

1. Dolby DAX API Service 3.20801.826.0 
+
Unlock Installs Apps from Microsoft Store >
Dolby Atmos for Gaming/ Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming

2. Dolby_Profiles_12072020.rar>Tuned v2>DAPv251-VLLDP

3. Product config tool>Dolby DAX3 UWP (DAPv251-VLLDP)

4. Couple of restart 
and,


----------



## Jayce (Jan 18, 2021)

some53 said:


> To be specific , I used following settings,
> 
> 1. Dolby DAX API Service 3.20801.826.0
> +
> ...


when you said a couple of restarts, did you restart your pc or the dolby apo service a couple of times? Also Dolby's sound effect difference is working?


----------



## some53 (Jan 18, 2021)

Jayce said:


> when you said a couple of restarts, did you restart your pc or the dolby apo service a couple of times? Also Dolby's sound effect difference is working?


I restated my PC, cause at 1st I restarted the service but didn't work. Yes the effect is working.


----------



## Jayce (Jan 18, 2021)

some53 said:


> I restated my PC, cause at 1st I restarted the service but didn't work. Yes the effect is working.


okay, i'll try it out soon, hopefully it works. fingers crossed.


----------



## jamam (Jan 19, 2021)

APO Driver 2.8.7


			https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vSLlt3r3VrWzS9zgFOR0EJc8a99cKIVGBn_rFp4wuTk9QnVjC0FQbF77JTTCet4Q201H7zr-QFufPCR/pub?embedded=true
		


Audio Enhancers






						Audio Enhancers - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Blabla72 (Jan 19, 2021)

jamam said:


> APO Driver 2.8.7
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vSLlt3r3VrWzS9zgFOR0EJc8a99cKIVGBn_rFp4wuTk9QnVjC0FQbF77JTTCet4Q201H7zr-QFufPCR/pub?embedded=true
> ...


Changelog please?


----------



## Jayce (Jan 19, 2021)

Blabla72 said:


> Changelog please?


18/01/2021

APO Driver 2.8.7

- Update Dolby DAX API Service to 3.20802.829.0

- Update Nahimic APO 4 to 4.1.5.0

How come APO Driver 2.8.7 installs random runtime.xml over my customized one?

@Blabla72 did you get dolby atmos sound effect to work?


----------



## Blabla72 (Jan 19, 2021)

Jayce said:


> 18/01/2021
> 
> APO Driver 2.8.7
> 
> ...


Yes! But I lost Realtek speaker fill option, same with this:


----------



## Jayce (Jan 19, 2021)

Blabla72 said:


> Yes! But I lost Realtek speaker fill option.


so your using the preset from Dolby_Profiles_12072020.rar and default runtime.xml in ProgramData>Dolby(Folder)>DAX3(Folder) and you can hear the difference?



Blabla72 said:


> Yes! But I lost Realtek speaker fill option, same with this:


It's because Dolby atmos is it's own sound effect and you shouldn't need speaker fill.



some53 said:


> To be specific , I used following settings,
> 
> 1. Dolby DAX API Service 3.20801.826.0
> +
> ...


It works!!! Lets gooo!! Finally!!! ,

I don't know why the sound volume is very low on all the modes and the same volume expect for Personalize preset, I can only hear the sound difference on this mode and also if i change equalizer settings to max to get loud sound. If someone can help me find out if there's a way to make it sound louder for each mode then that would be great.

Also it will work but randomly the audio device won't play a test tone or audio for some reason.

My speaker configuration is 5.1 with DAPv251-VLLDP120 preset


----------



## Blabla72 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ok @Jayce! I got used to not having the option enabled anymore. 

In my case, I have a 5.1 speaker kit, but I don't have enough room at home to be able to install the 2 rear speakers. So, in the end, I have 3.1 speakers (left and right + center + subwoofer).
At the configuration level, I'm like this:

*1)* First of all, I only plugged in 2 out of 3 outlets on my PC:




*2)* In the Realtek app, I chose "5.1 speakers" and unchecked "rear pair":




*3)* In the configuration of Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming (I'm using the "TunedV2" and "DAPv251-VLLDP120" version), I have configured my speakers (in "C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc") like this:
*total_count="4" front_count="3" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"*




Is this configuration correct? I have no sound loss, and the sounds from the rear speakers end up in the front speakers?


----------



## some53 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jayce said:


> so your using the preset from Dolby_Profiles_12072020.rar and default runtime.xml in ProgramData>Dolby(Folder)>DAX3(Folder) and you can hear the difference?
> 
> 
> It's because Dolby atmos is it's own sound effect and you shouldn't need speaker fill.
> ...


Great, however I'm thinking of moving to Nahimic, just to spare the trouble. With dolby now a days, it's really hit and miss.


----------



## Jayce (Jan 20, 2021)

some53 said:


> Great, however I'm thinking of moving to Nahimic, just to spare the trouble. With dolby now a days, it's really hit and miss.


Is Nahamic  even as good and loud as Dolby is in terms of sound quality for surround sound?


----------



## some53 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jayce said:


> Is Nahamic  even as good as Dolby is in terms of sound quality for surround sound?


Well can't argue that but at least it works reliably. For example, Dolby wasn't working for my Bluetooth headset at the beginning but all of a sudden it's working now. Not sure if it'll continue to work or just stop like the way it started.


----------



## Jayce (Jan 20, 2021)

Is anyone going to  help me find out why all Dolby's sound modes are all quiet expect for Personalize? 
 It wasn't like this before, when I used 2.7.7 APO driver, the sound was loud enough regardless.


Jayce said:


> I don't know why the sound volume is very low on all the modes and the same volume expect for Personalize preset, I can only hear the sound difference on this mode and also if i change equalizer settings to max I  get loud sound. If someone can help me find out if there's a way to make it sound louder for each mode then that would be great.
> 
> The sound modes weren't this quiet before. Use to be all of them were loud.
> 
> My speaker configuration is 5.1 with DAPv251-VLLDP120 preset


----------



## Jayce (Jan 22, 2021)

APO driver 2.7.7 sounds louder than APO Driver 2.8.7, I don't know why 2.8.7 isn't louder or better.


----------



## xsir (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi, I am very interested in this tool. However, Kaspersky detects the file as trojan, and virustotal.com detects it 5 antivirus. 

Is the file safe?

Best regards


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 29, 2021)

xsir said:


> Hi, I am very interested in this tool. However, Kaspersky detects the file as trojan, and virustotal.com detects it 5 antivirus.
> 
> Is the file safe?
> 
> Best regards


Antivirus is crap. They detect using silly signatures that flags any patchers as malware.
The patcher present in the software is here for unlocking Realtek driver DDL/DTS interactive.
Now it is yours to decide.


----------



## Blabla72 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello,

I use Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming, without auto mode to switch auto change sound mode.
I would like "Music" mode all time, but when I call on *Microsoft Teams*, there is auto switch to "Voice" mode.





How can I disable this bug?


----------



## root7hk (Feb 5, 2021)

hi i need your help, because when i plug in my dolby atmos headphones it doesn't detect them. 

any solution


----------



## root7hk (Feb 5, 2021)

I have noticed that in some it works when they install it and I do not

what could be the problem I have installed it with apo driver

help


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 5, 2021)

root7hk said:


> I have noticed that in some it works when they install it and I do not
> 
> what could be the problem I have installed it with apo driver
> 
> ...


What headphones are you using, and on what device the headphone is connected to (motherboard/dac)?


----------



## root7hk (Feb 5, 2021)

my headphones are the Beats Pro Over-Ear Headphones - Black

Before installing apo driver use the DJ Urko Realtek HDA Compiler Alan Finote driver

when I connected them it detected them in dolby, uninstall this version because it contains several equalizers and I'm only interested in dolby

so install apo driver and if you notice the audio quality

when my beats are connected I turn the dolby on and off and if you notice the sound change and I like it

but I can't make the headphones section work where I can select
default
large
medium
small

in apo that option does not work and in DJ Urko Realtek HDA Compiler Alan Finote it works

What did I do wrong? I followed the instructions perfectly

and dolby I have it installed on my laptop


----------



## root7hk (Feb 5, 2021)

and I connect them normally to the headphone jack

I hope you can help me friend


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 5, 2021)

root7hk said:


> my headphones are the Beats Pro Over-Ear Headphones - Black
> 
> Before installing apo driver use the DJ Urko Realtek HDA Compiler Alan Finote driver
> 
> ...


So on what driver are you applying the APO Driver?
Stock MSFT driver or stock Realtek Driver?


----------



## root7hk (Feb 6, 2021)

I have installed the Realtek High Definition Audio Driver


----------



## Jayce (Feb 7, 2021)

Has anyone got APO Driver 2.8.9 installed and working? The dolbyapo service isn't working at all, it goes from "Running" then goes to "Stopped".

APO driver 2.8.8 dolby service was working


----------



## some53 (Feb 8, 2021)

Jayce said:


> Has anyone got APO Driver 2.8.9 installed and working? The dolbyapo service isn't working at all, it goes from "Running" then goes to "Stopped".
> 
> APO driver 2.8.8 dolby service was working


Thank you for letting us know, I was tempted to update it .


----------



## Jayce (Feb 10, 2021)

some53 said:


> Thank you for letting us know, I was tempted to update it .


So at first I thought that APO Driver 2.8.9 was the issue but turns out that during my testing that when I installed APO Driver 2.8.8 and install dolby drivers and dragged dolby dlls of 3.20900.911.0 version into the dolbyaposvc folder and rebooted dolby service, the service wouldn't be running, it goes straight to Stopped.

But 2.8.8 dolby service was working before 3.20900.911.0 dlls in the main folder. 

So I have come to a conclusion that the issue with dlls of 2.8.9(3.20900.911.0)

@alanfox2000


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 18, 2021)

@Alan Finotty Hello everyone and Alan! My motherboard (Asus Tuf x570) already supports DTS Custom and works beautifully but I don't know how to install full version of DTS? My current DTS set up is like this:


----------



## emanresu (Feb 21, 2021)

Jayce said:


> APO driver 2.7.7 sounds louder than APO Driver 2.8.7, I don't know why 2.8.7 isn't louder or better.


I've been looking for 2.7.7!
Can you please attach? 



xsir said:


> Hi, I am very interested in this tool. However, Kaspersky detects the file as trojan, and virustotal.com detects it 5 antivirus.
> 
> Is the file safe?
> 
> Best regards


It is a Trojan worm. Let's not pretend.
The first configurator (v1) had a autohotkey script that renders an overlay. So the AlanFittFox2000 essentially sees what you do on your PC, but in Chinese lol.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 21, 2021)

emanresu said:


> I've been looking for 2.7.7!
> Can you please attach?
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried APO driver 2.9.0 and if so did you get it to work?


----------



## emanresu (Feb 21, 2021)

root7hk said:


> I have installed the Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
> 
> View attachment 187246View attachment 187247


Nvidia Virtual Audio Device? :O



Jayce said:


> Have you tried APO driver 2.9.0 and if so did you get it to work?


I try not to use it at all. My PC bogged down, installed a fresh partition with an older APO Driver version -> when installed you can see the Windows UI "refresh" / twinUI..


----------



## Jayce (Feb 21, 2021)

@alanfox2000 how are you an audio engineer when your APO driver still suffers from the same legacy issue almost each new update.

Whenever you clean install APO driver 2.8.9 and APO driver 2.9.0 dolby atmos. You put the right presets and start the service and then immediately goes to straight to stopped. It doesn't stay running.


----------



## Zbrat (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello guys, been using the APO drivers for about 2 years now but felt I'd be good an update. I tried to uninstall them correctly through the Windows 10 Apps&Features but when l I try to install the new ones, I got this prompt _"There's another version of this product installed. The installation can't continue."_
Tried to reinstall the Realtek sound, but the problem persists. 

Is there any registry entry I need to delete or anything to fix this? 

Appreciate any help!


----------



## root7hk (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello friends, I have a question I want to install dolby access with apo driver.

I select dolby access and it is not complete ask me to buy it

I want to get it complete, any recommendations that I can make


----------



## Zbrat (Feb 25, 2021)

Zbrat said:


> Hello guys, been using the APO drivers for about 2 years now but felt I'd be good an update. I tried to uninstall them correctly through the Windows 10 Apps&Features but when l I try to install the new ones, I got this prompt _"There's another version of this product installed. The installation can't continue."_
> Tried to reinstall the Realtek sound, but the problem persists.
> 
> Is there any registry entry I need to delete or anything to fix this?
> ...


Alright, I finally managed to solve this problem!

Thanks to @Maximino 's post:


Maximino said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I solved the problem!
> 
> For those interested, I imported the install registry entry taken from another PC.
> [That was mandatory as I had no registry entry, but I the rest of the files. I guess I never uninstalled the APO driver but for some reason the registry entry disappeared after many Windows patches.]
> ...


I have been able to uninstall all the remaining APO drivers using BCU (not needing the reg entry he posted) and then install the updated ones.
Hope this helps anyone experiencing this same issue.

Cheers!


----------



## danial.aw (Mar 11, 2021)

I followed the methods in installation and tried installing from 2.88 - 2.9 but for some reason DaxService does not seem to install at all :/ 
Anyone got any suggestions on what I should do? I installed the prereq dependencies as before as well


----------



## Jayce (Mar 11, 2021)

danial.aw said:


> I followed the methods in installation and tried installing from 2.88 - 2.9 but for some reason DaxService does not seem to install at all :/
> Anyone got any suggestions on what I should do? I installed the prereq dependencies as before as well


I have the same issue. APO Driver installs but DaxService won't run or work after you apply the config and put the preset in the folder.

This is a legacy issue that @alanfox2000 fails to care or fix.


----------



## danial.aw (Mar 11, 2021)

Jayce said:


> I have the same issue. APO Driver installs but DaxService won't run or work after you apply the config and put the preset in the folder.
> 
> This is a legacy issue that @alanfox2000 fails to care or fix.


Its not even that it wont run for me.

It wont install it correctly :/ I went to the Programfiles/Common/ to see if Dolby folder was there but there wasn't. I installed it using admin rights with windows defender disabled as well to make sure it wasn't being blocked

Neither was a service for Dax created at all.... as such not even sure what specifically my issue is :/.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 11, 2021)

danial.aw said:


> Its not even that it wont run for me.
> 
> It wont install it correctly :/ I went to the Programfiles/Common/ to see if Dolby folder was there but there wasn't. I installed it using admin rights with windows defender disabled as well to make sure it wasn't being blocked
> 
> Neither was a service for Dax created at all.... as such not even sure what specifically my issue is :/.


Dolby folder doesn't install in program files. It installs in Program Data folder. You have show hidden files in file explorer view tab


----------



## IATMG (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello! I've tried installing this from https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html (which takes you to a weird page with a password and a link, which takes you to a google doc with mediafire/mega links for each version), but the installer keeps stopping due to a 'virus'. I assume it's legit software since they are a verified publisher when the UAC pops up and so many people use it, but is that Defender or is their stuff infected or can I just turn Defender off for the install/config, then turn it back on? Any help would be great. Being without mobo 5.1 optical audio out on my 3090/5950x/Godlike has been killing me! Thank you!


----------



## IATMG (Mar 15, 2021)

IATMG said:


> Hello! I've tried installing this from https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html (which takes you to a weird page with a password and a link, which takes you to a google doc with mediafire/mega links for each version), but the installer keeps stopping due to a 'virus'. I assume it's legit software since they are a verified publisher when the UAC pops up and so many people use it, but is that Defender or is their stuff infected or can I just turn Defender off for the install/config, then turn it back on? Any help would be great. Being without mobo 5.1 optical audio out on my 3090/5950x/Godlike has been killing me! Thank you!


Edit: Turned off Defender (not Defender Firewall), tried again, it installed. Modified my optical audio, tested with multiple games, and the Dolby D is back! Gods I missed 5.1!


----------



## Jayce (Mar 15, 2021)

IATMG said:


> Edit: Turned off Defender (not Defender Firewall), tried again, it installed. Modified my optical audio, tested with multiple games, and the Dolby D is back! Gods I missed 5.1!


You were trying to install dolby atmos with APO 2.9.0?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 15, 2021)

Jayce said:


> You were trying to install dolby atmos with APO 2.9.0?


Poster said about Dolby Digital.
I doubt the poster was trying to load Atmos.

Do you know/have the last version of Dolby Atmos known to still work?


----------



## Jayce (Mar 15, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> Poster said about Dolby Digital.
> I doubt the poster was trying to load Atmos.
> 
> Do you know/have the last version of Dolby Atmos known to still work?


Yes I still have the last know working APO Driver(2.7.7) 

Here's the link to download from my onedrive https://1drv.ms/u/s!As-sdbgKkcCyvk7e1pyYTAs3GiSq


----------



## oldpainless (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks Jayce for posting this - I now have it working at last. I now have Atmos Gaming on my AMD HDMI output.

Could anyone here in the community share a good quality 7.1 default.xml please? I have a Onkyo TX-RZ800 paired with a Mission M series 7.1 setup, and whilst it sounds amazing, it's like the LFE (sub) channel is missing.

Any help would be great.

Cheers

K

UPDATE - all sorted now, but would still be great to compare others settings. 

I take that it sends PCM to the amp is correct?


----------



## Jayce (Mar 15, 2021)

oldpainless said:


> Thanks Jayce for posting this - I now have it working at last. I now have Atmos Gaming on my AMD HDMI output.
> 
> Could anyone here in the community share a good quality 7.1 default.xml please? I have a Onkyo TX-RZ800 paired with a Mission M series 7.1 setup, and whilst it sounds amazing, it's like the LFE (sub) channel is missing.
> 
> ...


And your using APO Driver 2.9.0?


----------



## oldpainless (Mar 15, 2021)

Jayce said:


> And your using APO Driver 2.9.0?


No, I am using APO Driver(2.7.7) that you shared above my post.

K


----------



## Jayce (Mar 15, 2021)

oldpainless said:


> No, I am using APO Driver(2.7.7) that you shared above my post.
> 
> K


Oh that is the only that works properly. @alanfox2000 needs to fix the new APO Driver and dolby atmos drivers configuration


----------



## oldpainless (Mar 15, 2021)

Jayce said:


> Oh that is the only that works properly. @alanfox2000 needs to fix the new APO Driver and dolby atmos drivers configuration



Hence me saying thank you 

K


----------



## oldpainless (Mar 16, 2021)

Sorry if it this is an easy fix, but is there an option in the default (gaming) xml to upmix stereo sources?

I have <surround-decoder-enable value="1"/> in the default.xml, but some sources remain 2 channel only.

Thanks in advance.

K

Update - not sure modes/effects are working/not reading my default.xml. The header inside my default.xml reads 
    <xml_version value="3.2.0"/>
    <dtt_version value="3.1.5"/>

I have installed APO_Driver_2.7.7, applied gaming 3.2.0 xml.

In C:\ProgramData\Dolby\DAX3 is my default.xml.

In C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc I have the same default.xml, along with DolbyDspVlldp.dll, CaptureStreamMonitor.dll, DAX3API.exe, Default_settings.xml.

Dolby Atmos Gaming works in a far as if I switch it off, it sounds flat and quiet, so thats working, but it does not change the sound with different profiles.

Have I missed anything?

K


----------



## oldpainless (Mar 17, 2021)

Update to the above post 

I made a change in app, and it updated Runtime.xml in C:\ProgramData\Dolby\DAX3, so the app is working I guess, it just does not seem to be reading the default.xml (speaker settings etc etc).

Any helps?

K


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 17, 2021)

oldpainless said:


> Update to the above post
> 
> I made a change in app, and it updated Runtime.xml in C:\ProgramData\Dolby\DAX3, so the app is working I guess, it just does not seem to be reading the default.xml (speaker settings etc etc).
> 
> ...


Some games, and chromium based browsers, screw with Dolby upscaling by sending to the system mixer a 5.1 signal where the additional channels are just silence.
Dolby will upmix only true two channel signal.

You will require usage of virtual audio cable to be able to upmix such sources. but using that in games can be messy, as you can increase audio latency.


----------



## oldpainless (Mar 17, 2021)

Ok, thanks for the insight.

I don't game, and for me it's about the best quality for HTPC (using LAV, Madvr and Kodi Dsplayer) in terms of audio.

My amp is an Onkyo TX-RZ800, paired with a 7.1 Mission M Series speaker setup over AMD HDMI.


----------



## oldpainless (Mar 18, 2021)

Sorry, my bad, I should have said  Mission M3 Series.....

Not a bump at all.....


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 18, 2021)

Please someone help! I have an Asus Tuf mainboard which already has DTS custom (let's say a crippled dts version). How can I install DTS Ultra?


----------



## andreaspujihar (Mar 24, 2021)

root7hk said:


> I have noticed that in some it works when they install it and I do not
> 
> what could be the problem I have installed it with apo driver
> 
> ...


u must install realtek uad,dolby atmos cant detect realtek hda


----------



## Jayce (Mar 25, 2021)

Is there way I can still use APO Driver with My Dolby Atmos Soundbar?

Voice is low without the APO Driver audio enhancer.(I know I can increase volume on the center on Soundbar but I was trying to use default settings)  would I have to use Dolby Hometheater or Dolby Atmos speaker system?

I have used HDMI with APO Driver and it has worked 95% of the time I had tried it. Using 3rd effects.


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 29, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Please someone help! I have an Asus Tuf mainboard which already has DTS custom (let's say a crippled dts version). How can I install DTS Ultra?



what *kind* of Asus TUF motherboard do you have, mclaren85? Run Speccy or HWInfo to gather more specs of your mainboard, especially motherboard model.

DTS Custom uses DTS APO3x files with no restrictions
DTS Ultra uses DTS APO4x files on certain/select systems (hardware dependent, uses certain "license" files created by DTS themselves and will not run on unsupported systems)


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 29, 2021)

Hey, thanks for your interest. My mobo model is Asus Tuf x570 plus wifi .


----------



## emanresu (Apr 3, 2021)

Does anyone have DTS Sound Unbound 1.3.3 APPX - or any version from 2018 / 2019?

I've searched for it all over the web, @alanfox2000 had a MEGA.nz link that's down :/

Bless


----------



## Ferather (Apr 3, 2021)

I only have the one that works with my driver, I can now confirm it works on almost all ALC's. I would be interested if there is a positive difference between the two app versions.
DTS Sound Unbound is basically a spatial engine, and the rest of its features are for analogue, stereo, it has no use for SPDIF/HDMI and multichannel.

Id be interested in Virtual:X, but I don't think there is an app for it, it seems to be receiver technology.









						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

Features: DTS:X Ultra (APO4), DTS Headphones:X v2 (Sound Unbound), DTS Interactive:X (APO4).  Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx  ----  To install-update the drivers, open 'Device...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mclaren85 (Apr 4, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> DTS Ultra uses DTS APO4x files on certain/select systems (hardware dependent, uses certain "license" files created by DTS themselves and will not run on unsupported systems)


So you mean there is no other way to bypass those limitations?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 4, 2021)

That information is out of date. My ALC889 is not at all DTS registered, and does not have an official license. This WAS the case, but not anymore.
I literally installed my modded driver on two separate PC's yesterday, ALC285 and ALC892, same result, fully unlocked and working.

If you don't believe me, checkout the video of my beta in my signature below. Results will be better than the beta.


----------



## mclaren85 (Apr 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That information is out of date. My ALC889 is not at all DTS registered, and does not have an official license. This WAS the case, but not anymore.
> I literally installed my modded driver on two separate PC's yesterday, ALC285 and ALC892, same result, fully unlocked and working.
> 
> If you don't believe me, checkout the video of my beta in my signature below. Results will be better than the beta.


What about Realtek S1200A Codec?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 4, 2021)

Cant say when so many ppl have installed certain drivers and are not following instructions.

Edit: I can confirm main should work, and ALT2 is pulled from S1220A drivers.
I can happily book you in for a TeamView session, if needed.


----------



## oldpainless (Apr 5, 2021)

So is there an easy way to get the dts-x mod on HDMI?


----------



## mclaren85 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Cant say when so many ppl have installed certain drivers and are not following instructions.
> 
> Edit: I can confirm main should work, and ALT2 is pulled from S1220A drivers.
> I can happily book you in for a TeamView session, if needed.


That's very nice of you, I would love that. Just tell me what times are you available? my mainboard is Asus Tuf x570 plus wifi bundled with Realtek s1200a codec.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 5, 2021)

@oldpainless

If you can run my DTS:X driver you can add DTS:X Ultra to almost any device on your system.

----

@mclaren85

Make necessary backups, restores, then DM me a suitable time we can agree on.


----------



## teamjoker53 (Apr 8, 2021)

May i ask for some help and advice please, i'm a bit lost with my Nvidia HD Audio Driver situation.

I should notice, that everything worked on my earlier Nvidia Driver Version (457.xx) and the modded HD Audio Driver. For some (stupid) reasons - never change a working system *facepalm* - i wanted to update to a more recent version of the graphics driver (465.89), excluded the HD Audio Driver during installation, but ended up with a missing Driver for the HD Audio/HDMI Audio of the Geforce Card (shown in the device manager). So i reinstalled the whole new driver again (this time with the stock HD Audio Driver) and it showed up again and audio worked again as expected (for stock Nvidia drivers at least).
After that i rebooted with disabled driver signature enforcement and wanted to reinstall the modded HD Audio Driver via the device manager, but ended up with the notification "The best drivers for your device are already installed" and was unable to continue (of course).

So... where did i make mistakes? A little guidance would be highly appreciated.

Edit: Problem solved.


----------



## Blabla72 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello,

For the past few days, I have been connecting my Logitech Z906 with an SPDIF optical cable.

This is compatible with Dolby Digital. So, I used APO Driver to install "Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater" (with DS1). Then, in the Windows sound manager, I use "Dolby Digital" by default.
It works, and on my Logitech Z906 there is indeed the "DECODE" icon which is activated.

I did the same with DTS Connect (DTS Interactive). And it works. So that's perfect!

But in both cases, there is some strange behavior. When I listen to music on Spotify it's stereo, but it makes a virtual 5.1 conversation. I would like to disable this behavior and keep the original source. Use 5.1 only if it is available, but do not make a conversation (this is the behavior I have when I plug my speakers into jack on my PC). Is it possible?

For Dolby Digital, I go to Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater, and the "Surround virtualization" button is still deactivated.
Maybe I'm wrong, I don't know anything about it: I think that it's Dolby Surround Pro Logic, but I would like Dolby Digital effect with fake surround (like Dolby Atmos Speaker System for jack cable). It's possible to disable it's on Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater?

For DTS Interactive, there is no graphical interface, so it is impossible to make any configuration ...

Thank you in advance for your help.


EDIT: I: What is the difference with Dolby Digital (of Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater (with DS1)), and Dolby Digital Live? APO Driver don't have Dolby Digital Live?

EDIT 2: It's possible to have DTS Interactive encoder for my SPDIF, and apply FX of Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming in same time?

EDIT 3: For my SPDIF: I would like use Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater but disable the fake surround with stereo source.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

I would advise against the APO driver, unless it's been cleaned recently it was full of viruses and bitcoin mining crap!

To replace the upmixer, at least with DTS Interactive, you can install E-APO and disable upmix.

See here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/equaliser-apo-stereo-surround-upmixer.276608/

It will repace Neo PC, which upmixes stereo to 5.1, you want pre-mix only and SFX/MFX.

----

Update:









						DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]
					

Features: DTS:X Ultra (APO4), DTS Headphones:X v2 (Sound Unbound), DTS Interactive:X (APO4).  Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx  ----  To install-update the drivers, open 'Device...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Blabla72 (Apr 10, 2021)

Ok! But I would like effect on my audio (like Dolby Digital Plus with Music profil). It's possible with DTS? But without fake 5.1.

I installed https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtek-dch-modded-audio-driver-for-windows-10.250915/ but I don't have DTS Interactive in the setting of my SPDIF. Why?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 10, 2021)

Not 100% sure, Alan recently added it so it might need some tweaks. I just fixed the Windows update DTS component issue I had. Try the driver in my post above.


----------



## dododo (Apr 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I would advise against the APO driver, unless it's been cleaned recently it was full of viruses and bitcoin mining crap!
> 
> To replace the upmixer, at least with DTS Interactive, you can install E-APO and disable upmix.
> 
> ...


it was full of viruses and bitcoin mining crap??????


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 13, 2021)

dododo said:


> it was full of viruses and bitcoin mining crap??????


@Ferather Could you please link me to source where it is shown to have bitcoin mining stuff in APO driver?


----------



## ador250 (Apr 13, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> @Ferather Could you please link me to source where it is shown to have bitcoin mining stuff in APO driver?



Also wanted to know, I just installed the new version just to check. Haven't found anything, just usual defender warning bcoz it's a self compiled binary with self made code signing. I guess people never used modded/cracked software or games in here.


----------



## Skylined (Apr 13, 2021)

I would also like to know


----------



## Ferather (Apr 13, 2021)

Probably got cleaned! I remember a bitcoin pup and something downloading with fx.


----------



## oldpainless (Apr 13, 2021)

So, any chance of a simple run 'n' point app to apply DTS: X to HDMI?.....asking for a friend....


----------



## Ferather (Apr 13, 2021)

Only if you have my driver, or perhaps Alans. The service needs to be running, and a whole bunch of mods (code).
Else I use the APO Tool to add any class ID's (SFX, MFX, EFX) to HDMI or DisplayPort.


----------



## oldpainless (Apr 13, 2021)

Ok thanks, that makes a whole lot a sense to a newbie......


----------



## Ferather (Apr 13, 2021)

No problem. You only need to setup the FX because that native AMD-Other driver is not configured.


----------



## oldpainless (Apr 14, 2021)

Can you explain how to add DTS x to HDMI only please?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

The driver must first be installed and running an a supported Realtek device (ALC), then you need the info at the bottom of post 1 in my thread (here).


----------



## chris189 (Apr 17, 2021)

How do I add the option for Dolby Digital to my Cmedia CM6206-LX USB Surround Sound Card SPDIF Digital Optical?

I only get surround sound in movies over bitstream & not in games.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 17, 2021)

chris189 said:


> How do I add the option for Dolby Digital to my Cmedia CM6206-LX USB Surround Sound Card SPDIF Digital Optical?
> 
> I only get surround sound in movies over bitstream & not in games.
> 
> View attachment 197083


Apply this via FX Configurator on the Digital Output endpoint:




On the advanced tab, a Dolby Digital option will be available for real-time encoding.


----------



## chris189 (Apr 17, 2021)

Thank you but still the Advanced Options are still greyed out.  Do I need a modded driver or something to get it to work?


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 17, 2021)

chris189 said:


> Thank you but still the Advanced Options are still greyed out.  Do I need a modded driver or something to get it to work?
> View attachment 197092


When you installed APO Driver, did you select Dolby Digital Plus?
If not, use maintenance driver to select Dolby Digital Plus (it is the selected one in the picture).


----------



## chris189 (Apr 17, 2021)

Cool!  Thank you so much.  It's working now.  So should I go play a game to test it?

PS - Even know it shows up as normal in the Advanced Tab.  My receiver reports PCM 2 Channel mode still.

If I go to Speakers Properties, and try to apply Dolby Digital I get an error message "Format not support by the device".

I don't get it?


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 17, 2021)

chris189 said:


> Cool!  Thank you so much.  It's working now.  So should I go play a game to test it?
> 
> PS - Even know it shows up as normal in the Advanced Tab.  My receiver reports PCM 2 Channel mode still.
> 
> ...


You should only apply on digital endpoint.
You applied on speaker endpoint.


----------



## chris189 (Apr 17, 2021)

Thank you for you help buddy.  I did only the digital endpoint & it showed up in both.

It's not working on the Cmedia CM6206-LX USB.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 18, 2021)

chris189 said:


> Thank you for you help buddy.  I did only the digital endpoint & it showed up in both.
> 
> It's not working on the Cmedia CM6206-LX USB.


Dolby Digital test sound does come out on supported formats tab?


----------



## chris189 (Apr 19, 2021)

@CityCultivator Only stereo though, Left Channel & Right Channel on the test.




@CityCultivator When I do a Test I get a pop & then only the left & right channel chime from the test.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 19, 2021)

chris189 said:


> @CityCultivator Only stereo though, Left Channel & Right Channel on the test.
> View attachment 197324
> 
> @CityCultivator When I do a Test I get a pop & then only the left & right channel chime from the test.


If I understand well, when you click on Test when selecting Dolby Digital on the supported Formats tab, you are getting Stereo?


----------



## chris189 (Apr 19, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> If I understand well, when you click on Test when selecting Dolby Digital on the supported Formats tab, you are getting Stereo?


Yes, that's correct.  Still getting pcm 2 channel stereo from my lg bh6720s.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 19, 2021)

chris189 said:


> Yes, that's correct.  Still getting pcm 2 channel stereo from my lg bh6720s.


OK, that appears something beyond the USB device is wrong. This supported formats page test button does a bitstreaming of a preencoded Dolby Digital signal; something is decoding the signal to PCM beyond the USB device, or something might be misconfigured on the receiver.


----------



## chris189 (Apr 19, 2021)

These are my settings on the receiver.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 19, 2021)

chris189 said:


> These are my settings on the receiver.
> View attachment 197351


What receiver/htib you are using?


----------



## chris189 (Apr 19, 2021)

@CityCultivator lg bh6720s aio


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 19, 2021)

chris189 said:


> @CityCultivator lg bh6720s aio


And to connect, is it a direct connection from the usb device optical out to the htib receiver optical in?
Do recheck the speaker setup settings, if it is properly 5.1.


----------



## chris189 (Apr 19, 2021)

Yes, it's all setup correctly.  If I watch a Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS 5.1, the bitstream is activated.  However the Dolby Digital Plus is not activating the DD3/2.1 symbol on my receiver.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 19, 2021)

chris189 said:


> @CityCultivator Only stereo though, Left Channel & Right Channel on the test.
> View attachment 197324
> 
> @CityCultivator When I do a Test I get a pop & then only the left & right channel chime from the test.


On that page you were supposed to get the Dolby Digital in the advanced tab; I don't see it.
Also There is usually a Dolby tab present.

See as you did on your speaker endpoint.

FX Configurator has applied on the wrong endpoint. Guess it is a bug in FX Configurator.
Can you provide a list of all endpoints you can see?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 19, 2021)

Not all drivers allow multichannel out from SPDIF. If the device has restricted input (2 channels), even with an encoder, you still get 2 channels.
I tried to write a driver for USB, and I found that its OEM locked to 2 channels, and its not easy- not possible to work around it.

You will probably need to modify the driver to allow 6 pcm channels in, to be processed by Dolby.
Edit: Pretty sure that says DTS 3/2.1 (5.1), still displays with empty channels.

----

Edit 2, I might have an idea with VAC passthrough to SPDIF, if you transcode before SPDIF, then SPDIF will play all channels.
Not all SPDIF's can support multichannel transcoding (6 pcm in > 6 digital out).


----------



## chris189 (Apr 19, 2021)

@CityCultivator the reason why the dolby tab isn't present is because i uninstalled it because it wasn't working.

@Ferather
SOFTWARE OPTIONS

Dolby® Digital Live / DTS Connect Options (CM6208 / CM6209) I have the CM6206-LX.  Unless you can mod the driver?  
USB Audio,PCIe audio,USB audio ic,USB sound chip--C-Media Electronics, Inc. (cmedia.com.tw)
Download C-Media CM6206-LX USB Audio DAC Driver 1.04 for Windows 8 (softpedia.com)


----------



## Ferather (Apr 19, 2021)

So you are receiving 5.1 (DTS and Dolby is coming in as 6 channels, but only 2 have audio). I just tried VAC and it does output 6 channels to my SPDIF, however it already accepts 6 channels of PCM.
I was intending to modify it to add the encoder to it, and then send that stream to SPDIF already encoded, but it will require me to rewrite the app 

You have (probably): 6 Channel PCM > SPDIF, restricted to 2 channels > Encoder (only 2 channels) > 6 channels out, only 2 populated.
What you want: 6 Channel PCM > SPDIF, no restrictions > Encoder > 6 channels out.

Alternative: 6 Channel PCM > Virtual device > Encoder > Passthrough to SPDIF. < Clever and some money to made there (app).

Some media players such as PotPlayer can transcode audio to DTS (multi-channel), but its within the player.


----------



## chris189 (Apr 19, 2021)

@Ferather
When I watch Dolby Digital 5.1 & DTS 5.1 movies, I get true surround sound out of all 5.1 channels.

When I activate Dolby Digital in the Advanced Digital Output properties, I get some scratching & popping & a chime from left channel & right channel.  So only Stereo Dolby Digital (Live) from SPDIF.

If there is anything you can do, that would be awesome?  Unless its unsupported in hardware?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 19, 2021)

"When I watch Dolby Digital 5.1 & DTS 5.1 movies, I get true surround sound out of all 5.1 channels." < Correct, its already encoded with all channels present.
Have you tried an upmixer? Try this app and guide, if you are getting noise on the extra channels that's interesting, still might not work.

The problem is the hardware SPDIF setup is restricting the input for the encoder to 2 channels.
If you took a 5.1 PCM track, and encoded it DTS, then sent that, you get 5.1.

This is why I was going to try VAC, it would have took the 6 PCM and encoded it to DTS-DD, then send that, like your first response.

----

The best you can do at the moment would be transcode (to re-encode, from PCM to DTS) via PotPlayer  (media only).

https://www.mediafire.com/file/pltiph62i5q3ua6/Potplayer_Preset.reg


----------



## chris189 (Apr 19, 2021)

@Ferather Thank you.  So its a hardware limitation?  Thats too bad.  I don't really want to upmix, thats like virtual surround sound.

I know we've been over this already but I tested again the "test button" in Supported Formats tab & I hear everything out of all 5.1 channels on Dolby Digital & DTS.  On the Advanced tab "Default Format" of Dolby Digital, I only get left channel right channel on the test.  So I guess this is a hardware limitation?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 21, 2021)

Sounds like it , or drivers.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 21, 2021)

chris189 said:


> @Ferather Thank you.  So its a hardware limitation?  Thats too bad.  I don't really want to upmix, thats like virtual surround sound.
> 
> I know we've been over this already but I tested again the "test button" in Supported Formats tab & I hear everything out of all 5.1 channels on Dolby Digital & DTS.  On the Advanced tab "Default Format" of Dolby Digital, I only get left channel right channel on the test.  So I guess this is a hardware limitation?


When you tested on advanced tab,

Were you able to select Dolby Digital?
If yes, were you able to hear anything (in front left, front right)?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 21, 2021)

He only gets stereo, left right with it selected, the driver or hardware is either downmixing multichannel to stereo, or dropping the other channels, pre-encoder, the encoder only receives 2 channels.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> He only gets stereo, left right with it selected, the driver or hardware is either downmixing multichannel to stereo, or dropping the other channels, pre-encoder, the encoder only receives 2 channels.


SPDIF on windows, even if you use encoder, always report to have stereo connection to software asking for speaker layout. Applications requesting for channel layout though, these can see upto 6 channels available in Windows Audio, via WASAPI (2 channels can still be outputted), when using a GFX/EFX APO encoder. Channel request and speaker layout is different; they can send different data, causing a mess in testing and support.
I know this; I use Sound Blaster Omni with Dolby Digital Live.

The Test feature on the advanced tab uses Speaker configuration to test output. This only sends signal to left/right channel, as this is what is exposed by the speaker layout. But the channel layout is different; it is 6 channels, the test feature, as it uses the wrong info, only tests partially all supported channels. As such, to properly test DDL, you need to test with an AAC or FLAC 5.1 test file; files that do not usually have bitstream support, but can support 5.1 content.

You can see the SPDIF channel layout being changed if you use Audacity. After setting DDL, you can use Audacity Loopback recording, and it will only be able to connect to SPDIF output when it is set to 6 channel recording; 2 channel mode causes error.
On playback, all channels are properly allocated, as the player usually sends the signal either to WASAPI input, which prefers a 5.1 input, or DirectShow renderer, which has its own downmix/reassignment capability, and the 5.1 signal will be properly allocated to the proper speaker.

Now for games, it depends on what the game checks. If it checks for speaker layout, well, stereo is what will come out; this is why some time ago there was this need to mod games for SPDIF out.
If it checks for channel support, usually 5.1 can come out. Though the big annoyances are games which sends a 5.1 fake signals with all unused layouts being muted. This is most annoying.

To correct this mess, Creative has an ability to use the analog speaker output, which can have native 5.1 layout, and use that output, encode this signal and send it over SPDIF.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 21, 2021)

There is a few points where you end up with 2 channel audio, even with 6 channel speaker registry and 6 channel specified on the input, if certain driver codes are missing, you get 2 channel audio out.
I get this with my driver and certain ALC's, where my ALT1 driver is identical except the speaker id's and codes used for them, where main resulted in stereo, but ALT1 with 6 channels.

I myself and many others use my main driver, and result in 6 channel out, which means chips work differently, and use different codes, even with 6 channel reg and 6 input.
When I tried to write a driver for USB Realtek, I added DTS Interactive, but there was no speaker codes to work with, nor did it accept normal codes.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> There is a few points where you end up with 2 channel audio, even with 6 channel speaker registry and 6 channel specified on the input, if certain driver codes are missing, you get 2 channel audio out.
> I get this with my driver and certain ALC's, where my ALT1 driver is identical except the speaker id's and codes used for them, where main resulted in stereo, but ALT1 with 6 channels.
> 
> I myself and many others use my main driver, and result in 6 channel out, which means chips work differently, and use different codes, even with 6 channel reg and 6 input.
> ...


It seems that you make better drivers than creative.
But then Creative is not well known to implement great drivers. 

But in cases where there is no driver mods, such as that cirrus logic usb device, creative devices and HDMI-SPDIF splitters, there is no such speaker layout change.
DDL does work (I have speaker layout in stereo), but is more of a mess for configuration.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 21, 2021)

Hehe, yeah Creative make-made very good hardware, but their software and methods used in software is not good.
I remember 10% CPU hit on 8 core 4.2Ghz CPU with transcoding, terrible....


----------



## Fabiano (Jun 1, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> When you installed APO Driver, did you select Dolby Digital Plus?
> If not, use maintenance driver to select Dolby Digital Plus (it is the selected one in the picture).
> View attachment 197094


Hello.
I have the same card as him plus a EMU 0404 USB. Can you direct me to the download links of the files needed in order to enable DD 5.1 on these ?
Im on Win 10 19042.985
Thank you so much.


----------



## Ryonana (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm having problem that the fx configurator won't open.
Also I tried to update the APO driver and it said old version cannot be removed.


----------



## Hearick (Jun 3, 2021)

Hello, what does Dolby Access oem does ? 

Can I have Dolby Atmos on SPDIF (NVIDIA Card) ?


----------



## emanresu (Jun 3, 2021)

Hearick said:


> Hello, what does Dolby Access oem does ?
> 
> Can I have Dolby Atmos on SPDIF (NVIDIA Card) ?


I have a LG TV which has ATMOS Home Theatre, so Dolby Access enables that.


----------



## root7hk (Jun 8, 2021)

hello friends yesterday I installed Realtek UAD but
note that the option dolby digital live 5.1 and dts interactive 5.1 was not found
copy some dlls to the Realtek UAD installation folder and it worked thank you very much.












Thank you so much


The interesting thing I have noticed that there are several creators of audio mods
and I wanted to ask if a Realtek UAD + Dolby Access mod can be made

I found on the asus page that the Asus ROG Strix G17 G713 laptop has Dolby Access sound





























The folder where the installation files of the Realtek UAD that I installed are located has a lot of similarity I have tried to copy files from this folder of the Asus Realtek UAD Driver into the normal Realtek UAD driver and proceed with the installation

and I fail friends, what can I do to get Dolby Access without having to pay since this asus driver is complete and there is no need to pay

I tried the H4czilla mod and it failed to install Dolby


















































some advice friends how you could create this Dolby Access mod.


----------



## root7hk (Jun 8, 2021)

Unofficial-Realtek-UAD-generic-6.0.9159.1








						Unofficial-Realtek-UAD-generic-6.0.9159.1
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Realtek UAD Dolby Access ASUS








						Realtek UAD Dolby Access ASUS
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## emanresu (Jun 8, 2021)

root7hk said:


> Unofficial-Realtek-UAD-generic-6.0.9159.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did u get what u needed? Working Dolby access?


----------



## root7hk (Jun 9, 2021)

I have not been able to get dolby access to work. I uploaded the drivers for those who are good at audio mods I thought you could try to make it work


----------



## andreaspujihar (Jun 20, 2021)

Dirac
					

Dirac optimizes digital audio, perfecting sound for better listening in any environment. Our patented sound solution technology spans automotive, computer and tablet, headphone, home and professional, mobile and streaming audio.




					www.dirac.com
				



Hmm dirac fujitsu maybe is english version?? (Esprimo use japanese)


----------



## emanresu (Jun 20, 2021)

andreaspujihar said:


> Dirac
> 
> 
> Dirac optimizes digital audio, perfecting sound for better listening in any environment. Our patented sound solution technology spans automotive, computer and tablet, headphone, home and professional, mobile and streaming audio.
> ...


If you use the Apo Driver to unlock Dirac and its app, then update via MS Store, you get English version


----------



## Ferather (Jun 28, 2021)

Side-by-Side, ALC 889 vs AMD R7 370 (HDMI Extractor), Toslink to Z906.

Same setup for both devices, same SFX, MFX, EFX | DTS (APO4)-Realtek, Both have Interactive:X. The only difference is the devices, my Z906 accepts 2x optical, comparison is a button press.

The AMD and 889 are fairly close with low and mid range audio, however the AMD is in front on high range and generally has a better overall quality.

====

Found this for you all, I scanned it clean with 2 apps, installed and checked it, all working.









						Boom 3D 1.2.3
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## bsb (Jun 29, 2021)

Hello, I don't understand how to use multiple APOS simultaneously, I followed the tutorial but can't seen to make it work.

My headphone is with a problem of swapped channels so I use EQAPO to make them right 
My sound card works in 7.1 but the LFE is toast so I use Creative Cinema 5 to emulate 7.1 
Also Atmos because every movie uses it nowadays.

If anyone could provide me an ini for these or maybe an easier tutorial I would be fovever thankful.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 29, 2021)

What sound device do you have? If Realtek check out Alans modded driver, else it will be difficult to do, at this time.


----------



## bsb (Jun 29, 2021)

Ferather said:


> What sound device do you have? If Realtek check out Alans modded driver, else it will be difficult to do, at this time.


It's nvidia hdmi driver, tried downloading puresoft tweaked driver but the Dolby didn't work.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 29, 2021)

It can be done, and fairly easily, but I have not worked on Dolby, only DTS:X (APO4). That I can add to your Nvidia HDMI.









						DTS:X APO4 + DTS Interactive for Most Devices
					

DTS:X [APO4] + DTS Interactive  Download: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/t56tbrq4bv6r6/DTS+Ultra+Pack Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS+UWP+Appx  ----  1: Double click install. 2: Edit the .reg files in /SETUP/ to setup the each output.  To setup the .reg files (which...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Do you have a Realtek device on the system? If not I will need to help you with the .inf.


----------



## bsb (Jun 29, 2021)

I do but my realtek is cutting every minute or so, soldering problem that It's not worth fixing. That is why I am using NVIDIA audio, otherwise I wouldn't really need the APO, would just use AAF.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 29, 2021)

Ok, I have not tried this yet but it should work. I ask you to make a system restore with Windows before you start. In Windows search type system, and run system information.
Go to components, sound device, and take a screenshot, it should be the only information I need to tell you how to convert the .inf file for Nvidia HDMI.

On my system, I am still using my Realtek ALC 889 for microphone and line in (and a few other features), but now use AMD HDMI for audio out.


----------



## bsb (Jun 29, 2021)

There you go


----------



## Ferather (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks, this edit should work for you, I simply changed the VEN (vendor) to your provided one (should apply to all Nvidia devices), see the link I provided for the thread.

[Manufacturer]
%OEM% = AzaliaManufacturerID,NTamd64

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64]
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = IntcAzAudModel,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = IntcAzAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE


----------



## bsb (Jun 29, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Thanks, this edit should work for you, I simply changed the VEN (vendor) to your provided one (should apply to all Nvidia devices), see the link I provided for the thread.
> 
> [Manufacturer]
> %OEM% = AzaliaManufacturerID,NTamd64
> ...


Okay, I will take a look, thank you.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 29, 2021)

If you need help feel free to message me, I do also offer TeamViewer in spare time. Good luck and enjoy if successful.


----------



## emanresu (Jul 11, 2021)

Some difficult-to-find drivers now obtainable on https://hifi.ooo/index.php?forums/audio-video-home-theater.15/


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 11, 2021)

emanresu said:


> Some difficult-to-find drivers now obtainable on https://hifi.ooo/index.php?forums/audio-video-home-theater.15/


Nice, but I prefer to use 7.1 Ch


----------



## driverNoob (Jul 23, 2021)

@alanfox2000 I'm sorry for making a "I just registered this account to ask for help" post, but here we are. I tried installing APO Driver 2.9.5 today, but unfortunately it was not able to solve my problem completely (I was able to get my audio device to register as capable of Dolby Digital sound format, and my receiver actually read it as a valid Dolby Digital signal, but no sound output was actually possible and in the 5.1 surround test tones tool Windows would complain about "unable to send test tone").

I'm trying to "start over," and that's where my question comes in: when I uninstall APO Driver 2.9.5, I choose the "remove" option in the (un)installer, but after the uninstall process completes I still have some leftover "zombie" entries in the Start Menu. All of the DTS and Dolby UWP apps that were unlocked by the "unlock windows store" option during install, a phantom version of those apps seems to remain "stuck" in the Start Menu even after APO Driver 2.9.5 has been successfully uninstalled. Do you know how to remove these "phantom" zombie remnants?

Or anybody else, for that matter. Does anybody know exactly which registry keys get written by the APO Driver installer when it "unlocks windows store apps"?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 23, 2021)

> *Uninstallation Instruction:*
> 
> Use "Restore" button under "Endpoint Registry" section for the endpoint(s) that you had use Product Config Tool.
> Close any sound enhancers process
> Uninstall APO Driver


Source: http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html#more -> see bottom of section "Instructions".



You could also use the DriverStoreExplorer (no install needed) to clean all driver remnants.


> *RECOMMENDATION:* Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the *DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark)*. Remove any drivers whose vendor is *"Realtek"*, *"Dolby"*, *"DTS"*, *"Creative"* or *"Alan Finotty"* in the *Sound, Video and Game Controllers*, *Extensions* and *Software Components* categories.


... search too for *"APO"*, *"DAX"*.

Best regards


----------



## driverNoob (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you. I thought I had gone through that uninstallation process correctly, but I'll check another time. This should remove the UWP drivers as well?


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 23, 2021)

driverNoob said:


> (I was able to get my audio device to register as capable of Dolby Digital sound format, and my receiver actually read it as a valid Dolby Digital signal, but no sound output was actually possible and in the 5.1 surround test tones tool Windows would complain about "unable to send test tone").


Untick "driver enhancement" and restart PC could help sometimes this issue.
After that it could work with re-tick this option again.

Try to play with that or other options.



driverNoob said:


> This should remove the UWP drivers as well?


Yes, but you have to do it manually (with DriverStoreExplorer). You are responsable for that. Sorry.


----------



## driverNoob (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you very much for this info! I will make another attempt.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 25, 2021)

https://streamable.com/w9fboo Just for giggles!!


----------



## Hearick (Jul 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> https://streamable.com/w9fboo Just for giggles!!


Dolby Atmos for SPDIF... That's great !


----------



## Ferather (Jul 26, 2021)

You can also send lossless down SPDIF, however, most receiver OEM's are still on the old standard for SPDIF, they don't program the receiver to support more than Dolby Digital and DTS Surround.
The sad part is, most OEM's put in hardware that does 20-125mbps (JIS F05), but don't use it. You can even buy 125mbps rated JIS F05 cables that directly support lossless formats.

In short, even if you fully unlock your SPDIF, you will not likely find a supporting receiver, even receivers that handle lossless down HDMI, don't down SPDIF.
My ALC 889 has the similar limits as HDMI in terms of PCM audio processing (1,152 aggregate), but up to 125mbps bitstreaming.

ALC 889 (2008) SPDIF: 6 x 192khz = 1,152, it can also do 8 x 96khz = 768, but not 8 x 192khz = 1,536.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 26, 2021)

@Ferather, how can I do for "unlockin' my S/PDIF"?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 26, 2021)

You need the format support reg edit for Atmos, although I have not tried it, because I know most OEMS don't currently support it on Toslink.
To send lossless formats (DTS-HD MA, TrueHD), Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD HRA, just set Potplayer to WASAPI exclusive.

You can try other media players, but you want WASAPI exclusive, and sometimes event driven.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 27, 2021)

Isn't the AIMP-Player from Артём Измайлов (Artjom Izmaylov) even possible too for this Unlocking? WASAPI will be supported


----------



## driverNoob (Jul 27, 2021)

Tanzmusikus said:


> you have to do it manually (with DriverStoreExplorer). You are responsable for that. Sorry.


Unfortunately, even after deleting all UWP drivers with DriverStoreExplorer, the start menu remains populated with broken "zombie" installations of the corresponding UWP apps.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 27, 2021)

@Metal-Tom, looks like it, it has exclusive event driven, not sure what the push mode is.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 27, 2021)

@driverNoob
Please deactivate the 'auto update apps' by M$ Store.

If you still have problems with that, try BulkCrapUninstaller.
You could also delete registry keys of the UWP apps with that tool.





If that not help you, I don't know more what to do.
I never used this version of APO. It's some years ago, that I used APO.


----------



## im_thelumberjack (Jul 28, 2021)

I need some help with getting 5.1 working again on my setup.  I am running an hdmi 2.1 cable from an Nvidia 3090 to a LG C1, that then runs through earc (firmware update to earc) into a Yamaha rx-v683 receiver.  

I was using the apo driver method to enable dolby digital which was working well, until it stopped working. Now selecting dolby digital just brings up the "format not supported" error.  I have tried fully uninstalling the apo driver (including all leftovers) and re-installing several times, but dolby digital still gives that error.  I would run the PC through the receiver, but since it isn't hdmi 2.1 I lose the ability to run 4k 120hz

Is there any setup for apo that is working for most people? (especially on Nvidia driver 471.41)  Or are there any other ways to output 5.1 through Nvidia hdmi?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 28, 2021)

Or are there any other ways to output 5.1 through Nvidia hdmi? - Does it have to be Dolby Digital Live? Or can your receiver decode DTS Surround?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi guys, Where I can find UAD Driver + Creative Sound Blaster Connect 2 only?
Thank you


----------



## Ferather (Aug 7, 2021)

Ask @Alan Finotty, he has an array of APO's, hopefully its version 2 'Creative Sound Blaster Connect' he has, else I don't know sorry.
If he has the files, at times, he might be able to compile an extension, or already have one you can use.

He stopped using an installer and instead, like myself, uses the open method (you can see the files).


----------



## IATMG (Aug 20, 2021)

Anyone have experience with the APO / FX Configurator HDMI home theater v4 on the Windows 11 preview ring?


----------



## root7hk (Aug 21, 2021)

hello friends I need your help I have installed realtek uad and I have managed to activate the channels as I show them in the image




use these settings









After performing these steps, I installed apo driver 2.9.5
to install dolby atmos speaker system for gaming

installed correctly and works great
now the problem when i apply activation in fx configurator
channels no longer appear in sound properties













after several minutes in my headphones the audio is distorted

what I think about this error is by applying a bad configuration in fx configurator
Can any of you help me please I don't know how to use fx configurator

here I leave the files that I use I hope they can help me

Realtek UAD








						Realtek UAD
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Realtek Audio Device Tweak








						realtek audio device tweak
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Dolby Atmos Speaker System For gaming








						Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 27, 2021)

APO driver package v2.9.8 released recently


----------



## Guijar (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi all!!

first of all sorry about my poor english and for opening this account only for some support.

I'm struggling with my TV passthroug 5.1 audio to my AVR. My current configuration is this:

PC->TV->AVR (all HDMI connections)

Sound Card: Integrated Realtek
Video Card: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 ti
TV: LG OLED CX
AVR: Onkyo TX-NR535

I have been able to play media from the TV in 5.1 channels to the AVR without problem, but I can't make my windows detect 5.1 sound throug HDMI connected to the TV (passtrhoug is configured OK) over the AVR. I guess I'm doing something wrong but all my tests have failed and I don't know how to manage to make it work after thousands of tries and driver install/uninstall. Could someone tell me how to solve this please?

If there is some other info I can provide just let me know.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ryonana (Oct 7, 2021)

It seems Snahp is down.
Any alternative download link for APO driver?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 9, 2021)

the link is down


----------



## Guijar (Oct 26, 2021)

Guijar said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> first of all sorry about my poor english and for opening this account only for some support.
> 
> ...


Can anyone help me with this please?


----------



## clawhamer (Oct 26, 2021)

hi! will it work on ALC4080?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 26, 2021)

Guijar said:


> Can anyone help me with this please?


1. Check if you are using EARC; check TV and AVR specs.
2. If you do have support, you will need to set 5.1 out on the Digital output for the TV. Else you will require setup of DDL on Digital out.


----------



## Guijar (Oct 27, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Check if you are using EARC; check TV and AVR specs.
> 2. If you do have support, you will need to set 5.1 out on the Digital output for the TV. Else you will require setup of DDL on Digital out.


Thanks for the reply!!

1. Im using EARC in the TV and ARC in the AVR. Is it ok?
2. I cant set the digital output of the TV to 5.1, it only allows Transfer mode or PCM. How do I setup this DLL on Digital out?

Thanks again.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 9, 2021)

clawhamer said:


> hi! will it work on ALC4080?


Yes, I would like to know this too. All the motherboards recommended sound files for my Gigabyte Z590 Aorus Ultra board make the sound crap imo. I have 7.1 headphones connecting via 3.5mm jacks for each channel & no matter what I do, it sounds like all the audio is coming out like its inside of some kind of tin can! thin & poor quality. Also don't have loundness equalization option or any other sound enhancement or changing options in the Win 10 sound control panel. Damm annoying to say the least...
The last two boards I used (B450 & X570 based) had ALC1220 & even then the motherboard manufacturers recommended sound files did the exact same thing. In the end I just uninstalled them all & went with the default Win 10 drivers. At least then I had better sound quality & the options of sound enhancements or changes via the sound control panel.
I'm going to try this attempt like what I did with the last 2 boards tonight when I can access that 1st mentioned PC. I'll bet I  get a better all round sound experience with just the default Win 10 drivers... AGAIN.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Nov 9, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Yes, I would like to know this too. All the motherboards recommended sound files for my Gigabyte Z590 Aorus Ultra board make the sound crap imo. I have 7.1 headphones connecting via 3.5mm jacks for each channel & no matter what I do, it sounds like all the audio is coming out like its inside of some kind of tin can! thin & poor quality. Also don't have loundness equalization option or any other sound enhancement or changing options in the Win 10 sound control panel. Damm annoying to say the least...
> The last two boards I used (B450 & X570 based) had ALC1220 & even then the motherboard manufacturers recommended sound files did the exact same thing. In the end I just uninstalled them all & went with the default Win 10 drivers. At least then I had better sound quality & the options of sound enhancements or changes via the sound control panel.
> I'm going to try this attempt like what I did with the last 2 boards tonight when I can access that 1st mentioned PC. I'll bet I  get a better all round sound experience with just the default Win 10 drivers... AGAIN.



Try in Alan Finotty's Forum his DCH-Drivers


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 10, 2021)

Metal-Tom said:


> Try in Alan Finotty's Forum his DCH-Drivers


Thanks but his software does not support Realtek USB based audio chip which the ALC4080 is on my Z590 board.


----------



## n3roxe (Nov 24, 2021)

Guijar said:


> Thanks for the reply!!
> 
> 1. Im using EARC in the TV and ARC in the AVR. Is it ok?
> 2. I cant set the digital output of the TV to 5.1, it only allows Transfer mode or PCM. How do I setup this DLL on Digital out?
> ...


You cant get 5.1 sound at all or you cant get passtrough through some media player?

You need to set tv into arc mode: passthrough, earc: on, dtv: auto. Then you need nvidia driver with hd audio driver obviously. Then you can go into sound settings, press configure and setup device (nvidia hdmi audio) as 5.1. It might not be listed in advanced tab, that's why you configure it from the start. Or just download dolby atmos from windows store and use atmos, which should automatically get you surround sound.


----------



## afn5454 (Dec 3, 2021)

CAN'T INSTALL IT ON my WIN11. ALWAYS A ERROR CO "UNABLE TO START "cridspaposstservice". Have any solution


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 3, 2021)

afn5454 said:


> CAN'T INSTALL IT ON my WIN11. ALWAYS A ERROR CO "UNABLE TO START "cridspaposstservice". Have any solution


Might be a runtime component issue; see this page for links to runtimes: Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Latest Supported Downloads


----------



## afn5454 (Dec 4, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> Might be a runtime component issue; see this page for links to runtimes: Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Latest Supported Downloads


thanx for your reply, but after installing runtime no changes were found, showing the same issue...


----------



## iamcxk (Jan 18, 2022)

why my apo driver components don't have uwp driver?
such as dts apo3x for uwp or dolby dax api service?
win10 19041.388


----------



## chris189 (Jan 28, 2022)

Can someone help guide me through how to get Dolby Digital Live! 5.1 Surround Sound in Games from my Optical connection from my Cmedia CM6206-LX USB Surround Sound sound card?

I get Dolby Digital 5.1 & DTS 5.1 for bitstream movies, but for games & other content it's PCM 2.0.

Thanks


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 28, 2022)

chris189 said:


> Can someone help guide me through how to get Dolby Digital Live! 5.1 Surround Sound in Games from my Optical connection from my Cmedia CM6206-LX USB Surround Sound sound card?
> 
> I get Dolby Digital 5.1 & DTS 5.1 for bitstream movies, but for games & other content it's PCM 2.0.
> 
> Thanks



with gaming apps it's hit or miss as it depends on whether or not your game apps will actually support 5.1 sound


----------



## chris189 (Jan 28, 2022)

What do you think about games like Forza Motorsport 7 & Call Of Duty WWII & FarCry 5 & Rise Of The Tomb Raider & Shadow Of The Tomb Raider?

Thanks


----------



## Sora (Feb 3, 2022)

just as a psa, using the pcee4 apo mod with recent nvidia hdaudio drivers results in constant writes to Windows\System32\Config\Software.Log1 at the rate of 200,000-350,000B per second compared to the stock standard HD Audio driver when Audio is active(Whether Game, Media Player or Browser), I have not dug into it any further then comparing disk util between mod and standard so there could be a compatibility issue with the 2020 EE***.dll's or the Inf is no longer correct for 1.3.xx.x HDAudio service binaries.

With the stock version Software.Log1 does not appear at all in the System disk activity where there is no Registry access by apps.


----------



## chris189 (Feb 4, 2022)

Does anyone know why Viper4Windows would stop working?  I uninstalled it, restarted, installed the x64 setup installed it for my Digital Output on USB Multi Channel Audio Device, applied the patch restarted still no dice.  Maybe I need to fiddle with the USB port the USB sound card is plugged into.  It's a C-Media chip sound card.

*Update* Even after cleaning the registry of Viper4Windows it still didn't work so I did a full uninstall, deleted the Viper4Windows folder from Program Files.  Then I had to plug my CMedia USB Multi Channel Audio Device into *Another USB Port* was key to re-positioning the device in the Viper4Windows Configurator.  Now it's working again.


----------



## HD15 (Feb 27, 2022)

Can someone help me with this, I even try taking ownership of the folder
Still fail


----------



## AudiophiIe (Mar 2, 2022)

@HD15 which features do you have selected?


----------



## HD15 (Mar 2, 2022)

@AudiophiIe From what I understand, the tweaks that I do to my windows cause this.
I forgot to delete the post and I don't know if I can delete it now.


----------



## chris189 (Mar 23, 2022)

What should I use to get 5.1 in games over SPDIF Digital Optical on a ASUS Xonar DG Sound Card?  Can you tell me the apps I need to download & the exact configuration required to set it up?

Thanks


----------



## MathePro (Mar 27, 2022)

Any way to change the configs on Dolby Atmos Acess App ws app. The "old" dolby atmos soft has this .xml file but i cant find it with the original one.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 28, 2022)

Is there any guide on how to install Creative APOs?
I had a guide; a google sheet page by AlanFox2000, I do not see the link anymore.
Anyone has a link or has the procedure?


----------



## AudiophiIe (Apr 28, 2022)

CityCultivator said:


> Is there any guide on how to install Creative APOs?
> I had a guide; a google sheet page by AlanFox2000, I do not see the link anymore.
> Anyone has a link or has the procedure?


Creative UWP

1. Use Product Config Tool2. After that, install Sound Blaster software3. Double click run 25.10.2018_GenKGA3.1.exe, follow the guide show from the fileGo to C:\programdata\creative\softwarelock

Delete other KGA files and keep the necessary kga to unlock your selected product

Sound Blaster Connect UWP App
Sound BlasterX 360° -> CTLLAS4HX2.kga
Sound BlasterX 720° -> CTLNBK2HX2.kga
Sound Blaster Cinema 5 -> CTLPS4HTX2.kga4. Restart UWPService on Task Manger


Creative Desktop

1. Use Product Config Tool2. After that, install Sound Blaster software3. Double click run 25.10.2018_GenKGA3.1.exe, follow the guide show from the fileGo to C:\programdata\creative\softwarelock

Delete other KGA files and keep the necessary kga to unlock your selected product

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2
THX TruStudio Pro -> CTLT99HB0X.kga
Sound Blaster Panel -> CTD1JXF23A.kga

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3 -> CTL02H0X2.kga

Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 -> CTLX2Q3X2.kga

THX TruStudio Pro -> CTLT99HB0X.kga

Sound Blaster Cinema 3 -> CTLMN34X2.kga

Sound Blaster Cinema 2 -> CTLT9SJDX2.kga

Sound Blaster Cinema -> CTLT47H9X2.kga

Sound Blaster Connect 2 (Desktop App)
Sound BlasterX 360° -> CTLLAS4HX2.kga
Sound BlasterX 720° -> CTLNBK2HX2.kga4. Reboot


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 28, 2022)

@AudiophiIe Do you have any idea how to switch from one Creative software to another?
When I replace one key file with another product key file, the other product does not get activated; it seems that I stay locked on one product only.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 28, 2022)

CityCultivator said:


> @AudiophiIe Do you have any idea how to switch from one Creative software to another?
> When I replace one key file with another product key file, the other product does not get activated; it seems that I stay locked on one product only.


Try This:
*KGA Automatic Configuration Download (Link Updated)*


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 28, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Try This:
> *KGA Automatic Configuration Download (Link Updated)*


Tool automated the process that I had done. Did not work.
Tried switching from Sound Blaster 720 to Sound Blaster 360, did not work.

I think I'll try again after a Windows reinstall.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 28, 2022)

CityCultivator said:


> Tool automated the process that I had done. Did not work.
> Tried switching from Sound Blaster 720 to Sound Blaster 360, did not work.
> 
> I think I'll try again after a Windows reinstall.


It's really weird. Here it works normally. Maybe it's something in the system itself.



CityCultivator said:


> Tool automated the process that I had done. Did not work.
> Tried switching from Sound Blaster 720 to Sound Blaster 360, did not work.
> 
> I think I'll try again after a Windows reinstall.


Have you verified that Microsoft Visual C++ 2005-2022 Redistributable Packages are installed?

Also check the versions of Creative APO libraries. *Recommended: (Sound Blaster Connect 2 (Legacy) >> Creative APO 1.2.65.18) (Sound Blaster Connect (UWP) >> 2.0.0.14)*


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 28, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> It's really weird. Here it works normally. Maybe it's something in the system itself.
> 
> 
> Have you verified that Microsoft Visual C++ 2005-2022 Redistributable Packages are installed?
> ...


Sound Blaster 720 legacy is working fine, its just that I want to change the endpoint that the effects are applied; I am having some difficulties with that procedure on the new endpoint currently.
I will be getting another device in a few weeks; I will retry the procedure on the new device.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Apr 29, 2022)

@CityCultivator 
Currently i only use Alan's latest Realtek audio package with DTS Sound Unbound, DTS:X Ultra &
Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming with an Service Mod and self-designed Presets with SMPTE channel ordering for 5.1 to 7.1.2 (10-Channel Speaker Output), unfortunately I can't help you with creative at the moment.

by the way I have with Dolby Digital Encoder+Upmixer (5.1) and also without Dolby Digital Encoder but for example DTS:X Ultra Spatial activated in 2-channel output mode on all channels of my 5.1 home cinema system precise surround sound,
in a wide variety of variants through the additional modes provided by the apps.




Spoiler: Download?



_Please do not ask me for share or an download
Should someone be interested in it :
The Mod and presets are designed by me exclusive for ©AAFOptimus. It may soon be very likely to be contained in its audio driver packages_


----------



## some53 (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi, my _*DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosforGaming_3.30201.210.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx*_ is failing every time even though I've installed _*Dolby DAX API service 3.30205.250.0,*_ it shows following error


> App installation failed with error message: Windows cannot install package DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosforGaming_3.30201.210.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220 because this package depends on a device driver that could not be found.  One of the following device drivers must be installed: {[Dolby-dax3_swc_hsa.INF, 3.30201.210.0, 2020-06-05], [Dolby-dax3_swc_hsa_arm64.INF, 3.30201.210.0, 2020-06-05]} (0x80073cfd)



I'm using Windows 11 21H2

Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong? 

PS I've also installed all the dependency like dotNetAppx,  Visual C++


----------



## AudiophiIe (Apr 30, 2022)

@some53
oh dude.. Actually, there is already very precisely described where the problem is.
You have already given a solution yourself by specifying the error message


> One of the following device drivers must be installed: {[Dolby-dax3_swc_hsa.INF, 3.30201.210.0, 2020-06-05], [Dolby-dax3_swc_hsa_arm64.INF, 3.30201.210.0, 2020-06-05]} (0x80073cfd)


There is probably no "dax3_swc_hsa.inf" software component drivers installed with the appropriate version to carry out this version of Dolby Atmos (Screenshot)




_Screenshot from: Driver Store Explorer (Rapr)  Releases · lostindark/DriverStoreExplorer · GitHub_









						apo_driver_setup_x64
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



i recommend to use the latest APO Driver.

- At the Selection scroll down to the end (screenshot)



- Check "Unlock Install Apps from Microsoft Store"
- Select "Dolby Atmos For Gaming" or "Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming".
(Note: Otherwise you have to choose absolutely nothing & don't check both SKU Version's...)
This will install the missing dax3_swc_hsa software component.for your App SKU & it will use always the latest version.


----------



## some53 (May 1, 2022)

AudiophiIe said:


> @some53
> oh dude.. Actually, there is already very precisely described where the problem is.
> You have already given a solution yourself by specifying the error message
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I didn't check "Unlock Install Apps from Microsoft Store"


----------



## AudiophiIe (May 1, 2022)

@some53  No problem, you're welcome

___________________________________________________________________

@All


AudiophiIe said:


> Currently i only use Alan's latest Realtek audio package with DTS Sound Unbound, DTS:X Ultra &
> Dolby Atmos Speaker System for Gaming with an Service Mod and self-designed Presets with SMPTE channel ordering for 5.1 to 7.1.2 (10-Channel Speaker Output), unfortunately I can't help you with creative at the moment.
> 
> by the way I have with Dolby Digital Encoder+Upmixer (5.1) and also without Dolby Digital Encoder but for example DTS:X Ultra Spatial activated in 2-channel output mode on all channels of my 5.1 home cinema system precise surround sound,
> ...


Now available in AAF Optimus DCH Audio Modded Driver!


AAF Optimus said:


> Reuploading File...Done!
> 
> 
> Dolby Atmos For Gaming replaced by Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming
> ...


TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## CityCultivator (May 1, 2022)

I have just downloaded the latest version of APO Driver; I tried installing Dolby DAX API; I have an issue in service starting. Any ideas to correct that?
I have refreshed the Windows installation and I have installed all Visual C++ before starting installation.


----------



## lil___perv (May 2, 2022)

I downloaded everything as instructed by this tutorial: 







 and the effects of dolby are working (partly). After i installed it there are no enchancements tab for my headphones (my headphones are generic usb audio so maybe that’s part of the problem) and no option to select dolby atmos’ spatial audio, i only have dolby atmos for gaming installed, and when i install dolby access through microsoft store it tells me i have to purchase dolby atmos for headphones, i’m really new to the whole audio enchancers thing and would really appreciate if somebody could help me a bit. The audio just seems to be a bit louder with the atmos effects on but that’s about it. I don’t hear much of the surround effect.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 5, 2022)

CityCultivator said:


> I have just downloaded the latest version of APO Driver; I tried installing Dolby DAX API; I have an issue in service starting. Any ideas to correct that?
> I have refreshed the Windows installation and I have installed all Visual C++ before starting installation.


Anyone knows requirements and general checks to do if Dolby DAX API service does not run?


----------



## andreaspujihar (May 14, 2022)

anyone know about audio engine by yamaha? i think is NEC audio enhancers









						パソコンの音を“いい感じ”に、NECが搭載するヤマハ「AudioEngine」の仕組みとは【藤本健のDigital Audio Laboratory】
					

NECのPC「LAVIE」に、ヤマハの「AudioEngine」という信号処理技術が搭載されているのをご存知だろうか? この技術を使うことで、床面に向けた小さな内蔵スピーカーでも音が悪くならないようにしたり、再生しにくい低音を感じられるようにしたり、テレビや映画のセリフを聴きやすくすることなどができるという。実際にどんな処理をしていて、どうしてそんなことが可能になっているのだろうか。AudioEngineを開発しているヤマハの電子デバイス事業部へ、話を聞きに行ってきた。



					av.watch.impress.co.jp


----------



## druboo_666 (May 18, 2022)

how to enable Sonic Studio 3 in combination of DTS X:ultra 
i am using Ferather's DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X] and when i tried to configure SS3 as multiple APO using FX configurator i lost sound from my audio output.
can any body help me pls i know AAF mods do all this but for some reason newest driver wont work on my system as the APO APPS don't have any effect.
pls someone help me


----------



## tbob22 (May 25, 2022)

This worked on my 1080Ti. I have an older receiver from 2003 (Panasonic SA-HE200) it only supports Dolby Digital EX, DTS-ES, I used to use an old X-fi and optical out but my build is now ITX so no extra PCIE slots. It's still got plenty of power and really don't see the need to upgrade. I snagged a cheap HDMI extractor to toslink but ran into the issue where it was limited to 2 channels.

Windows 11
1080Ti using latest drivers
HDMI Out to HDMI switch/Audio Extractor
Optical into Panasonic SA-HE200

There are plenty of other guides but the way I did it was quite simple.

Install APO Driver [2.10.4] with ONLY DTS:Connect and FX Configurator checked
Make exception in defender for false positive keygen after the installer fails
Install again and it should complete
Open FX Configurator and select your output device in the Endpoints dropdown
Click product config tool, select DTS Connect from the Products dropdown and click Apply
Go into your audio device properties > advanced then select DTS Interactive from the Default Format dropdown, also make sure Audio Enhancements are enabled. Click OK.
I kept getting errors when the signal would drop and Windows would disable enhancements thus disabling DTS. Now using Sound Keeper to keep the signal alive and it has been working as expected. 5.1 and 2.0 DTS both work perfectly with games and movies, can even play Atmos 7.1 encoded audio and it is just sent as 5.1 DTS. No added latency that I can notice.


----------



## Shopuff (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm on Win11 22H2 and "AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.6.2311.9357" installed with DTS:X Ultra and DTS Sound Unbound, plus SoundBlaster 720. 
After a couple of system restarts, the DTS apps are no longer valid/licensed, and i can't get Soundbaster 720 to work. The Sound Blaster Connect 2 always indicate there's no audio device.
Using latest KGA, removing and reinstalling the driver package, or using Driver Explorer does not solves this issue. 

Any help?

P.S.
In Windows 11 21H2 it has the same behaviour
Motherboard Asus ROG Strix B550-F Gaming, with audio ROG SupremeFX7.1-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A


----------



## OMER (Jun 28, 2022)

How do i make Sound Blaster Cinema 6 work, tried many methods, nothing works


----------



## andreaspujihar (Jul 2, 2022)

hello my laptop is come with dolby audio but can i custom config? because i found this


----------



## OMER (Jul 6, 2022)

Anybody knows how to make Sound Blaster Cinema 6 work

Tried various methods with no success


----------



## Màthair (Jul 15, 2022)

i have a problem in my windows 11 x64, (gigabyte). 

when I want to install my realtek mod driver, it tells me that there is a "hash" error, which apparently is missing or does not recognize that information, that is why the hdx.inf is not loaded from sound... nor does it allow the driver to be installed using the setup.exe. Can someone tell me what's going on?

note: i have uac disabled, i am also installing it using "test mode", and i can't install the mod driver.

Does anyone know any solution to the problem?.


----------



## TheGame1594 (Jul 29, 2022)

some53 said:


> Hi, my _*DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAtmosforGaming_3.30201.210.0_x64__rz1tebttyb220.Appx*_ is failing every time even though I've installed _*Dolby DAX API service 3.30205.250.0,*_ it shows following error
> 
> 
> I'm using Windows 11 21H2
> ...


The file does not work properly did try it too. And the old version installed without the issue !!!!!




AudiophiIe said:


> @some53
> oh dude.. Actually, there is already very precisely described where the problem is.
> You have already given a solution yourself by specifying the error message
> 
> ...


total bullshit did try this before i did see the post still nothing works.
The old version worked for and there is something wrong with the new one. You can tell me what ever you want.

I use this mod for ages now and know how to use the modds but still nothing works for atmos with this bullshit edition.

aka gruß an miboun


----------



## TheGame1594 (Jul 31, 2022)

does someone have version 2.10.5 of the apo driver since Dolby DAX API Service to 3.30307.371.0 in the 2.10.6 does not work for me.
It hangs in the installation process screen.

Is there a archive of older versions to try out ??


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 6, 2022)

OMER said:


> Anybody knows how to make Sound Blaster Cinema 6 work
> 
> Tried various methods with no success



need at least version *2.0.0.46* of the mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll (aka. Creative Audio Effects Component driver) files for Sound Blaster Cinema 6.  the problem is that versions 2.0.0.15 to 2.1.14.0 of the *mbapo232.dll* & *mbapo264.dll* files remove KGA license dependency support and enforce "lock outs" (KGA license files are useless when using those file versions) and SBC6 will only work with few select & "supported" systems with newer mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files

version *2.0.0.14* of the *mbapo232.dll* & *mbapo264.dll* files is the last version to have KGA license support (released sometime in late March 2018; KGA files only work with versions 2.0.0.0 to 2.0.0.14 of those Creative MBAPO2 files) but that was before Sound Blaster Cinema 6 was released which SBC6 came out in 2020. and obviously SBCinema6 won't work with v2.0.0.14 or old versions of those Creative MBAPO2 audio effect DLL files.
so you're not gonna be able to use SBCinema6 unless you buy a brand new Win11 based laptop (either late 2021 or 2022 model) that does come pre-installed with SBCinema6

sorry OMER 




TheGame1594 said:


> does someone have version 2.10.5 of the apo driver since Dolby DAX API Service to 3.30307.371.0 in the 2.10.6 does not work for me.
> It hangs in the installation process screen.
> 
> Is there a archive of older versions to try out ??



here are the links to versions 2.10.2, 2.10.4 & 2.10.5 from Mediafire, TheGame1594
v2.10.3 link from MEGA (I still have a copy of this version on one of my usb flash drives)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 6, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> need at least version *2.0.0.46* of the mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll (aka. Creative Audio Effects Component driver) files for Sound Blaster Cinema 6


Is this one?


----------



## manicdan23 (Aug 13, 2022)

I am trying to get this to work with a 1080ti using hdmi to my tv and then ARC (not eARC) to a sonos speaker. I've tried a few combinations of different sources with the Product Config Tool, and I think my underlying problem is Dolby Drivers. 

I see this kind of error no matter how I try to get dolby up and running, any ideas?


----------



## purplenoice (Aug 28, 2022)

H4cziLLa said:


> Asus mb isnt necessary for using dolby access.but You should know that dolby access is for windows 10 ONLY after PAYMENT in Microsoft store.any crack patch or fix for this dosent working. Dts sound unbound too. Only if You buy this.
> 
> 
> You didnt have asus mb to using asus manager.


STop lie ppl


----------



## mclaren85 (Aug 28, 2022)

I appreciate all people who worked hard work for this project.. But unfortunately no audio enhancer work better than my original drivers. There is certainly some kind of change, however not at the level as I wanted to be.
My sound system is Realtek® ALC4082 Codec + ESS SABRE9018Q2C combo DAC with Nahimic 3 software.


----------



## purplenoice (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## purplenoice (Aug 31, 2022)

For all lovers of immersive atmos sound, immersive sound test at the link: https://www.dolby.com/atmos-visualizer-music/
Spectrogram representation of a sample recorded at 96 Khz


----------



## emanresu (Sep 7, 2022)

I have some YouTube guys Dolby Atmos package(s). Maybe some sauce files will sort you out 

Also don't forget the Dolby Digital Home theatre V2/v4 which has some weird amplifier/EQ/measurements going on, if done correctly (can apply The Atmos EQ in there too?)..

I'm not totally done with that one.
Anno 4 years ago. Here at TPU. 
Never forgeddin le legacy.


----------



## furquim (Sep 8, 2022)

Newbie question here but: which setup options should I select in order to install Dolby Atmos for Gaming?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 8, 2022)

dax3apo wrrpaer working for me when i used last time


----------



## furquim (Sep 9, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> dax3apo wrrpaer working for me when i used last time


I can't find that on the list, the closest thing I found was Dolby DAX API Service which won't install, it gives me an error message saying: "Service 'Dolby DAX API Service' (DolbyDAXAPI failed  to start. Verify that you have sufficient privileges to start system services." and gives me options to retry or cancel, it won't work if I retry and it rolls back the installation if I cancel.

Plus I'm having issues with Nahimic too. It has no effects on the audio. I've tried to use both APO3 and APO4 but to no avail.


----------



## mclaren85 (Sep 9, 2022)

Guys just use this:









						Ultimate sound enhancement software: Steelseries Sonar could be the best
					

I have used many many programs/drivers and softwares including unlocked dolby/dts drivers, srs premium software etc. Until recently I has been using Nahimic which was bundled with my MSI mainboard. But after finding Sonar, I think I've find the ultimate solution. Guys this software definitely...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




You are welcome


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 9, 2022)

furquim said:


> I can't find that on the list, the closest thing I found was Dolby DAX API Service which won't install, it gives me an error message saying: "Service 'Dolby DAX API Service' (DolbyDAXAPI failed  to start. Verify that you have sufficient privileges to start system services." and gives me options to retry or cancel, it won't work if I retry and it rolls back the installation if I cancel.
> 
> Plus I'm having issues with Nahimic too. It has no effects on the audio. I've tried to use both APO3 and APO4 but to no avail.


Manually create the folder if it does not already exist in the system32 "dolbyaposvc" inside before installing the service, set the xml configuration files for the desired dolby atmos, then install the service which will start without problems!


----------



## emanresu (Sep 9, 2022)

FYI - APODriver and EVERYTHING Alanfox2000 has touched (INCLUDING FXConfigurator) is an AutoHotKey ViRUS !

They put a GUI overlay so they can read in chingchong what you are doing in real time.
Stay away.

Source; First FXConfigurator alpha (without obfuscated settings).


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 9, 2022)

emanresu said:


> FYI - APODriver and EVERYTHING Alanfox2000 has touched (INCLUDING FXConfigurator) is an AutoHotKey ViRUS !
> 
> They put a GUI overlay so they can read in chingchong what you are doing in real time.
> Stay away.
> ...


Don't worry, I don't use that software, if you look a little closer in that list, you won't see a single service installed. I only use apo originals :3


----------



## emanresu (Sep 9, 2022)

Once you click apply with the Sly Fox'$ software - you're looted.


----------



## furquim (Sep 9, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> Manually create the folder if it does not already exist in the system32 "dolbyaposvc" inside before installing the service, set the xml configuration files for the desired dolby atmos, then install the service which will start without problems!


Thank you! I'll try it later.

But I've seen emanresu's posts claiming this is a virus, is it true?



emanresu said:


> Once you click apply with the Sly Fox'$ software - you're looted.


I've installed his software yesterday, if what you're saying is true, would uninstalling it and scanning my PC with an antivirus or Malwarebytes be enough to remove the virus?


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 9, 2022)

I honestly don't like using third party drivers. I mostly use originals that I personally modified and that I know are safe. Yes, I heard that this apo (soft) driver has viruses.


----------



## furquim (Sep 9, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> I honestly don't like using third party drivers. I mostly use originals that I personally modified and that I know are safe. Yes, I heard that this apo (soft) driver has viruses.


Thank you! I don't really know how to modify drivers so that's impossible for me at the moment.
As for the possible virus, would uninstalling it/restoring the original drivers and using Malwarebytes be enough to remove it or should I just nuke this Windows installation?


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 9, 2022)

Recomended antivirus and some malwerscan--

All the drivers you find here are otherwise downloaded from original sites like Asus, Gigabyte and so on. Some, let me call them "modders" if I may, have modified them to work on non-native chips, some of them work fairly and some don't. So now you decide which one you will take over.


----------



## furquim (Sep 9, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> Recomended antivirus and some malwerscan--
> 
> All the drivers you find here are otherwise downloaded from original sites like Asus, Gigabyte and so on. Some, let me call them "modders" if I may, have modified them to work on non-native chips, some of them work fairly and some don't. So now you decide which one you will take over.


I'll uninstall them with BCUninstaller and use BitDefender + Malwarebytes to get rid of any trace of it.

My original sound drivers are good enough for listening to music and whatnot, but I wanted access to third party softwares like Sound Blaster Connect and Nahimic to use with games.

I tried using AAF's modded drivers since I used them on my old PC but unfortunately removing the original sound drivers ruins the base sound quality, so I tried going for this one as I wouldn't have to remove the original drivers.

UPDATE: Removed all the installation files and drivers with BCUninstaller and DriverStoreExplorer. Deleted the GPU drivers as well with DDU for good measure.
Scanned the device with Malwarebytes, BitDefender and Comodo Internet Security (which I used to check if anything suspicious was connecting to my PC) and they found nothing.
I suppose I'm safe I guess.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 10, 2022)

Nah, they use Windows own services for RDP and such. This way they get around Windows itself.

* or at least mimic them.


----------



## furquim (Sep 10, 2022)

emanresu said:


> Nah, they use Windows own services for RDP and such. This way they get around Windows itself.
> 
> * or at least mimic them.


No offense but what evidence do you have to prove that this is indeed a malicious software? I've searched the thread and apart from people saying that it was a false positive you are the only one saying that it is a malicious software. I'm not accusing you of making baseless claims but I don't really know what to believe without evidence.

And if it really is a malicious software, how do you suggest that I remove it from my computer? If those programs found nothing I'm guessing that I would only get rid of it by reinstalling Windows, is that right?


----------



## emanresu (Sep 10, 2022)

Hopefully gone on reformat, unless rootkit on other partitions. Try UnHackMe (Russian-made). It finds a lot of weird stuff.

 I saw the AutoHotkey-script and the (then) connecting server(s). 

Ferather did only remove (false-positive? /Pray) PithoPatcher - not the AutoHotkeyscript.

Also notice that the Windows GUI reloads when settings "applied".
Also after a while, more and more frequently, when rebooted.

Someone asked why Alan Finote / Finotty 's shit connects/pings his GitHub once an hour.

"To check on updates" was his reply.
WTF? 

Also get Evorim FreeFirewall.

An old software I had was a TC IP Package (can't name it) sniffer called " Alejandro's " .. - something. Would be good to have.

Like one prominent person here who made a thread about it - "why would you let your PC open?"

Desperation. 

I have a solution beyond these pseudo-enhancers. Spent 3 years in the making and it blows Alanses' shit to hell. Where it belongs.

Amen.


----------



## JUANMAS7ER (Sep 21, 2022)

purplenoice said:


>


Nice, which profiles did you use to keep it active after the trial? thanks in advance


----------



## Clibanarius (Sep 22, 2022)

Again, do you think maybe you can provide some proof about any of these accusations of them being malicious, because you've yet to.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 22, 2022)

JUANMAS7ER said:


> Nice, which profiles did you use to keep it active after the trial? thanks in advance


This one has the keys, you just need to say Dolby Access to look there for the license and that's all, Dolby AccessOEM and Dolby Access can be installed together, that is, they have to.








						DolbyLaboratories.DolbyAccessOEM_3.10.26.0_neutral_~_rz1tebttyb220
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				






Clibanarius said:


> Again, do you think maybe you can provide some proof about any of these accusations of them being malicious, because you've yet to.


I've already proven it works on this forum, I'm not here to share my drivers and I don't want to spam


----------



## Clibanarius (Sep 22, 2022)

Not YOU. emanresu is accusing AAF/AlanFox/Finotte/Finotty/etc, of being a malware-peddler. I'd love to see ANY proof of that.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 22, 2022)

Clibanarius said:


> Not YOU. emanresu is accusing AAF/AlanFox/Finotte/Finotty/etc, of being a malware-peddler. I'd love to see ANY proof of that.


I only heard that it was a false positive, honestly I don't use those drivers so I can't claim anything else.

EDIT:
Basically, nothing is safe with all non-official mods/hackers...that's my opinion


----------



## emanresu (Sep 22, 2022)

Clibanarius said:


> Not YOU. emanresu is accusing AAF/AlanFox/Finotte/Finotty/etc, of being a malware-peddler. I'd love to see ANY proof of that.


I have the FXConfig alpha with all the weird indications of an AutoHotkey-script to a weird server. Remote GUI overlay so the Xinese can read your screen in real time. Alanfox2000's repo on GitHub was deleted. Alan Finote / AAF 's is based on Alanfox2000's stuff (?). At least the tools? (The Ferather removed only the PithoPatcher, not the FXConfig hook itself, because he didn't know about it). Dropping a  backdoor - or collusion? Someone sniffed his own internet packages and found out that the AAF stuff pinged Alan Finote's GitHub, once every hour. He got this sub-worth of an explanation back, then the topic was drenched in Audio Fideliters desperation ("fix this for me / this doesn't work for me.."-stuff). Also the old Finote's English was really basic ('Greetings from Brazil'). From what I can tell now, the account holder(s) use proper grammatics. That doesn't happen over-night. Are the Chinese big on taking over our IT? Yes. Has Xi told Putin that he's taking over Europe if the Poot doesn't do it himself? What's a little political porn-blackmailing and password stealing, when our politicians are already corrupted coke-fiend$?
Modern spy'ery is done here, with drivers undetected at Kernel level (which I don't know much about). They trade/sell/buy your information and are fond of 0-days. Yes - right here on TPU. Think logically about it. Where/how/why else? Now we have 2 people creating drivers. The others are mysteriously missing (Hackzilla, GameSpirit..).
I can nerd myself into IT Security again, but as one wise TPU member wrote here; Why on earth would you open and expose your PC on "root level" with no Certified Digital Signatures? Luck does not apply here for you to make it out. If you want to, I can upload the alpha of FXConfig. APODriver and his nVidia drivers (AlanFox2000's) are also malwared. Be real. If there is an opportunity, they will exploit it. It's a really ungrateful task to create "universal working" drivers and providing support, without donations or steady salary.
So how do they do it... ? ¿


----------



## Clibanarius (Sep 22, 2022)

So you don't know anything. Gotcha.

edit: I'm sorry, you know less than nothing. Conspiracy-mongering about China and Russia is pretty awesome though, gotta admit, that's a real twist to hear that they have interest in audiophile backdoors?


----------



## emanresu (Sep 22, 2022)

Lol, whom else to target? Rich people can afford rich gear - why? Well-paying jobs. Does this equal more influence and power than "regular plebs"? And you know I'm correct in their spying-on-you. Either you are not witted enough, or with them. I do care, but I can't stress this enough, nor in a better way. Don't be naive. It's the perfect Ops.
Don't say that you haven't been warned..


----------



## JUANMAS7ER (Oct 1, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> This one has the keys, you just need to say Dolby Access to look there for the license and that's all, Dolby AccessOEM and Dolby Access can be installed together, that is, they have to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to be so dumb, but i can't figure it out. Where is the option in Dolby Access to point out the OEM license? I install both and now I'm stuck, thanks for the patience.


----------



## endjinn (Oct 9, 2022)

After months of researches i discovered APO Driver and I used it to get dolby surround with my PC connected to my TV and TV to soundbar with rear satellites via HDMI 2.0. It is no longer working after 22H2 update (dolby digital does not show up). Do anyone have the same issue? Do we have to wait for an update? Are there any alternatives to get surround sound via HDMI with my configuration? Thanks in advance.


----------



## emanresu (Oct 9, 2022)

endjinn said:


> After months of researches i discovered APO Driver and I used it to get dolby surround with my PC connected to my TV and TV to soundbar with rear satellites via HDMI 2.0. It is no longer working after 22H2 update (dolby digital does not show up). Do anyone have the same issue? Do we have to wait for an update? Are there any alternatives to get surround sound via HDMI with my configuration? Thanks in advance.


Tried de- & re-applying?


----------



## endjinn (Oct 9, 2022)

emanresu said:


> Tried de- & re-applying?


I uninstalled 22H2 update, now I have dolby surround working again.


----------



## motronix (Oct 15, 2022)

Hello guys I have the same problem in windows 11 and 22H2 update and I decided to go back to windows 10 Pro 21H2 fresh install and what happens is that windows constantly remove Dolby audio from the list of audio modes. I installed all necessary prerequisites and latest APO driver version. Am I doing something wrong, or Microsoft declared war on APO drivers and illegal Dolby surround? I don't have any other option than to constantly reapply Dolby settings on output (SPDIF out on Asus Xonar SE card) with FX configurator. Is there a solution?


----------



## emanresu (Oct 15, 2022)

There were old TPU block-windows-from-updating-audio-autonerfally.reg's & they might still work today on Win11 22H2..


----------



## motronix (Oct 15, 2022)

I cannot find such topics here


----------



## emanresu (Oct 15, 2022)

Audio.Regs.DriverClean.DeactivateWindowsAudioUpdate.DisableAudioProteced
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				





I guess you could try the one called: "Desactivar la actualización del controlador de Windows.reg"
"Habilitar Actualizar controlador Windows.reg" is for re-enabling.
Haven't tried it myself. Tell us if it works.


----------



## motronix (Oct 15, 2022)

10x for the quick response. I downloaded it. There are 4 .reg files in the archive is there any particular order in which they should be started?


----------



## emanresu (Oct 16, 2022)

"Desactivar la actualización del controlador de Windows.reg" is what I believe you are looking for, in order to disable the automatic Windows Update overrides.


----------



## motronix (Oct 16, 2022)

Aha, I tried it. Will see. I don't think that the reason is windows update. I think it is something connected with windows security. Windows remove Dolby Digital after some time when the sound is left idle. If you leave it to play some music or open game with home screen Dolby Digital stay as long as it is used.

Here is capture of the drop down where the dolby digital disapears after restart or some idle time for the sound:





P.S. : UPDATE: After restart Dolby Digital is removed again. Reg intervention does not fix the issue.


----------



## emanresu (Oct 16, 2022)

motronix said:


> Aha, I tried it. Will see. I don't think that the reason is windows update. I think it is something connected with windows security. Windows remove Dolby Digital after some time when the sound is left idle. If you leave it to play some music or open game with home screen Dolby Digital stay as long as it is used.
> 
> Here is capture of the drop down where the dolby digital disapears after restart or some idle time for the sound:
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks. Windows Security, you believe? You know that AlanFox's stuff is likely backdoored. 'Glitching GUI' (updates/reloads itself for no reason - never happened before ((to me, at least - tested on several PCs)) for multilingual overlay, so the RDP'ers view what you are doing - in their language, in real-time. His GitHub was taken down. Why shouldn't it survive there, but other repos do? ^°

But there should be other ways.
@Ferather had some initial plans on dev'ing his own take of it all. 

Try SU10 (ShutUp10) and disable automatic updates. If that reverts itself, you need to Google for some serious other reg-tweaks and force the shit out of it. 

I feel deeply sorry for people whose work have been forever lost, or a lot of time wasted, due to these malevolent Windows auto-scheduled update packs and overridden drivers.


----------



## gkdgkd666 (Dec 20, 2022)

emanresu said:


> Damn that sucks. Windows Security, you believe? You know that AlanFox's stuff is likely backdoored. 'Glitching GUI' (updates/reloads itself for no reason - never happened before ((to me, at least - tested on several PCs)) for multilingual overlay, so the RDP'ers view what you are doing - in their language, in real-time. His GitHub was taken down. Why shouldn't it survive there, but other repos do? ^°
> 
> But there should be other ways.
> @Ferather had some initial plans on dev'ing his own take of it all.
> ...


Goddamn!It's been 4 years,so many people had jumped into his shit trap.Thank you for telling it.


----------

